#ubuntu-es 2011-05-30
<satonio> buenas
<satonio> he hecho una instalacion fresca de ubuntu 11.04 y ahora a veces se queda colgado al iniciar con una pantalla en morado
<braiam> Xago_: ntpdate ó ntp
<snapux_> holaaa...
<snapux_> alguien sabe si ubuntu trae algun log de movimientos de usuario?
<juako_sym> hola xD
<Soupermanito> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<felipe__> hola
<felipe__> hay algien
<Soupermanito> !hola felipe__
<kubot> felipe__: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<Soupermanito> :D
<Soupermanito> como esta joven
<felipe__> hola
<felipe__> esto supongo k es ubuntu en español
<Soupermanito> :P eso dice el topic no?
<felipe__> es primera ves que entro este chat. por que no entiendo muy bien
<cousteau> nou, it is ubuntu electronic servisis!
<Soupermanito> XD
<felipe__> como cambio el color de mi letra
<Soupermanito> no se puede
<cousteau> en el chat creo que no se puede
<Soupermanito> osea si se puede
<Soupermanito> pero no deberias, no en este canal
<cousteau> bueno, con las movidas del mirc a lo mejor
<cousteau> %c4 hola
<Soupermanito> no cousteau
<cousteau> euh, no, creo que así no era
<felipe__> me imagino k todos usan linux aqui
<m4v> este canal tiene los colores desactivados
<Soupermanito> este canal no se puede usar con colores
<Soupermanito> pero felipe__ puede cambiar el color de la fuente que el ve por default
<Soupermanito> eso es facil de cambiar en xchat
<m4v> felipe__: este canal es para soporte de Ubuntu, si no necesitas ayuda sobre ubuntu visita el canal social #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<Itxshell> pero si usa un cliente el cliente le permite ver en colores
<felipe__> uso linux mint
<cousteau> Itxshell, y si pone celofán en la pantalla tb
<Soupermanito> XD
<m4v> felipe__: Linux Mint no es una distribución soportada por este canal
<Soupermanito> no se si hay un canal para usuarios de mint en español
<Itxshell> jajaja buena idea cousteau
<felipe__> creo k si
<m4v> felipe__: por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<felipe__> pero deja k estoy aprendiendo a usar este chat
<felipe__> pregunto
<Soupermanito> felipe, pone /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<m4v> felipe__: primer comando para aprender, para cambiar de canal, ejecuta /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<felipe__> ubuntu dvd cualkier distribucion tiene los extra restringidos?
<Soupermanito> si
<Soupermanito> osea no
<Soupermanito> no tiene los restringidos
<xangua> en el cd/dvd, no
<Soupermanito> ninguna version de ubuntu
<felipe__> y por que linux mint si
<Itxshell> no lo corran todos fuimos novatos alguna vez
<xangua> !ot | felipe__
<kubot> felipe__: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<felipe__> ok
<m4v> Itxshell: no está usando Ubuntu. Linux Mint no es una distro soportada :(
<xangua> Itxshell: nadie lo está corriendo
<felipe__> menos mal que les gusta es soft libre
<m4v> solamente le pido que continuemos la charla en #ubuntu-es-offtopic, así este canal está libre para soporte Ubuntu
<cousteau> felipe__, ni idea, en ubuntu se pueden activar, pero vienen desactivados por defecto
<felipe__> ok
<Itxshell> felipe__, te va ir excelente el el SL eres muy sarcastico
<cousteau> y en mint yo creía que también
<felipe__> y como entro a ese canal
<Soupermanito> felipe, pone /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<felipe__> ahy lo ise
<Itxshell> es hijita de ubuntu no?
<felipe__> clik derecho
<m4v> felipe__: de la misma forma que entraste a #ubuntu-es?
<cousteau> Itxshell, creo que sí, pero usa repos distintos
<felipe__> usaba ubuntu
<cousteau> así que los programas tienen un comportamiento distinto
<felipe__> pero me quede con mint
<cousteau> (que es por lo que aquí no se da soporte)
<Itxshell> es hermosa visualmente hablando esa distribucion
<felipe__> por que no me gusto unty
<flypp> xD
<Itxshell> jajaja cambia a un escritorio que te guste felipe__
<flypp> si le gustaba gnome... crudo lo lleva
<cousteau> felipe__, a muy poca gente parece haberle gustado... pero yo me lo voy a dejar con e
<cousteau> con metacity
<cousteau> maldito enter
<m4v> ...
<Itxshell> por cierto como se usa el cubo en unity?
<Itxshell> las teclas usuales no responden
<Soupermanito> no se
<Soupermanito> activaste compiz?
<xangua> Itxshell: en el blog omg!ubuntu! vi una entrada sobre eso
<Itxshell> para girarlo en el 11.04
<cousteau> el cubo es de compiz, no sé si es compatible con unity
<Itxshell> si configurado y todo
<Itxshell> gracias xangua es una excelente pagina esa
<xangua> solo busca cube o algo así Itxshell
<Itxshell> me funcionan muhcos de los efectos pero girar el cubo no puedo
<jazs> hola a todos
<jazs> como estan
<curiousx> bien
<jazs> bueno tengo una duda
<jazs> que pasa con ubuntu 11.04 al querer reproducir un archivo .flv se me reinicia la sesion
<jazs> alguien sabe que pasa??
<jazs> en 10.04 funcionava de maravillas
<cousteau> jazs, si lo reproduces desde línea de comandos?
<cousteau> y... si lo reproduces con mplayer en una TTY?
<cousteau> de todas formas... yo uso gnome-mplayer, que es ligerito y me va todo bastante bien
<jazs> voy a probar espera un momento ok
<xangua> vlc lo reproduce todo, dicen
<jazs> con gnome palyare tampoco m ereproduce
<Souperficial> jazs, reinstalaste o actualizaste?
<jazs> leyendo al parecer es un problema con la tarjeta de video
<jazs> reinstale
<Souperficial> siempre lo es, si no podes reproducir video
<jazs> esta virgen jiiiiiii
<Souperficial> pues actualiza tus drivers
<jazs> pero estaba leyendo y alparecr es un bug
<jazs> con vlc cambie la forma de reproducir a x11
<jazs> con vlc si lo pude reproducir
<xangua> com mplayer también le puedes decir que use x11
<jazs> si si eso estoy haciendo al pareecer ese el el problema
<jazs> pero con totem no lo puedo reproducir
<jazs> bueno a la final no lo utilizo mucho me gusta mas vlc
<jazs> me parece el mejor reproductor
<jazs> de donde son ustedes?? que parte del planeta????
<jazs> suoeroficial que problemas me podria dar si actualizava la version en lugar de instalarla desde cero ???? me podrias explicar????
<jazs> superoficial??????
<braiam> !tab jazs
<kubot> jazs: Puedes usar <tab> para completar nombres/nicks en el IRC asi como ficheros y directorios en la terminal (bash).
<jazs> ok gracias
<mosh> buenas tardes ubunteros
<Souperior> !hola mosh
<kubot> mosh: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<Souperior> igual aca no se puede hacer mosh, esto es mas tranquilo asi que ojo
<Souperior> xD
<braiam> !pong GatoLoko
<kubot> GatoLoko: ..ping?
<zara_> hola
<zara_> holsaaa
<zara_> necesito ayudaaaaaaa porfavor
<gustavo> Tengo un problema hasta hoy Tvtime funcionaba perfectamente ahora se cierra ni bien abre este es el error http://pastebin.com/JQCBtqZh
<zara_> Hola amigos. ,tengo este problemota.. acabo de instalar ubuntu 11.04! trabajaba perfectamenete bien con el 10.04! pero ya saben.. lo nuevo a los informaticos nos vuelve locos, el punto ahora es que mi tarjeta de red inalambrica no funciona, ahorita tengo un adaptador wireless.. pues no me quedo de otra para entrar al chat, no me reconoce ninguna inalambrica, solo cableada, otro problema al que me enfrento es que  no funciona el touchpad,bueno, si anda el c
<zara_> ursor, pero lo que es el click izquierdo no funciona, y hagan de cuanta que el touchpada me lo detecta como si fuera un solo click! no puedo mover las ventanas de lugar. Mi computadora es una HP pavilion dv6-3010us. Espero de verdad me puedan ayudar, ya baje muchos programas que me recomendaron y no anda. Para el touchpad baje el synaptics, y tampoco se configuro, espero me puedan ayudar de verdad T_T!! Muchas gracias. Espero respuesta
<dabor> zara_: lspci|grep Network para saber que placa wireless tiene
<dabor> y que modulos necesita
<cousteau> zara_, lo del wireless, puedes actualizar? tienes conexión ethernet disponible?
<cousteau> porque a veces actualizando se arregla
<zara_> ahorita tengo una wireless de usb para poder conectarme. ya trate de poner las actualizaciones desde el centro de software y tambien de la terminal, y parece ser no me actualiza nada
<Souperior> zara_,  que modelo
<br4dock3r> como instalar um arquivo tgz ??
<zara_> es la HP Pavilion dv6-3010us.
<cousteau> br4dock3r, depende del archivo
<cousteau> un tgz es sólo el comprimido, puede estar compilado o no
<cousteau> mira a ver si tiene un README y un INSTALL
<br4dock3r> eu queria copilar
<cousteau> pero si hay que compilar mira antes si está en repositorios
<Souperior> gustavo, parece que perdiste permiso de escritura
<gustavo> no ya esta tenía problemas con la capturadora y la webcam ya esta solucionado
<zara_> Alguien me podria ayudar aqui por favor?? T_T
<dabor> zara_: ejecutaste el comando que te pasé?
<dabor> zara_: pega el resultado aca
<zara_> Cual comando?
<dabor> [23:02] <dabor> zara_: lspci|grep Network para saber que placa wireless tiene
<zara_> [sudo] password for zara:
<zara_> 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<SkRt> me disculpo por adelantado al preguntas sobre debian,
<SkRt> pero cual es el nombre de la version 6.0
<SkRt> ?
<SkRt> lo que pasa es que soy baneado del canal de debian
<zara_> Esto es lo que me sale:     02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<SkRt> y no se por que
<zara_> Pregunatele a pap'a google!
<joshua_bco> Hola, buenas noches
<joshua_bco> alguien sabe como decirle a una aplizacion que no use la interfaz unity?
<dabor> zara_: ese drivers lo instala ubuntu desde controladores de hardware
<zara_> osea que???
<br4dock3r> como especificar um diretório no terminal??
<br4dock3r> alguém pode me ajudar?
<br4dock3r> arquivo ou diretório
<zara_> haay..
<zara_> creo que aqui no encontrare solucion!
<zara_> tantos conectados y nomas nadie contestaa... que esten bien!
<zara_> y gracias por la ayuda.. creo que tendre que buscar en otro lado!
<joshua_bco> cual es el problema zara?
<zara_> tengo este problemota.. acabo de instalar ubuntu 11.04! trabajaba perfectamenete bien con el 10.04! pero ya saben.. lo nuevo a los informaticos nos vuelve locos, el punto ahora es que mi tarjeta de red inalambrica no funciona, ahorita tengo un adaptador wireless.. pues no me quedo de otra para entrar al chat, no me reconoce ninguna inalambrica, solo cableada, otro problema al que me enfrento es que  no funciona el touchpad,bueno, si anda el c
<zara_> <zara_> ursor, pero lo que es el click izquierdo no funciona, y hagan de cuanta que el touchpada me lo detecta como si fuera un solo click! no puedo mover las ventanas de lugar. Mi computadora es una HP pavilion dv6-3010us.
<joshua_bco> excelente laptop, es a 64 bits?
<cousteau> zara_, lo de la wifi te dijimos que actualizando a lo mejor se arreglaba
<zara_> venia a 64pero la baje a 32 bits! Ya actualize amigo.. desde terminal y no me actualiza nada
<forces> yo tengo una hp pavilion dv4-2045dx
<joshua_bco> es q 64 bits es la arquitectura... te dio mas problemas con 64 q con 32?
<zara_> asi es.. =)
<br4dock3r> uname -a
<br4dock3r> para saber arquitectura
<forces> que buena laptop
<forces> se parece un poco a la mia en las especificaciones
<forces> AMD++
<br4dock3r> i686 é 32 bits
<joshua_bco> hablate con forces... usualmente las series tienen hardware "generico" entre la serie...
<forces> yo estoy con la 10.04 LTS
<forces> tengo la versión de 64 bits y no tengo ningún problema
<forces> os[Linux 2.6.32-31-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "lucid" 10.04] cpu[2 x AMD Turion(tm) II Dual-Core Mobile M500 (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.20GHz] mem[Physical: 3.6GB, 75.4% free] disk[Total: 269.0GB, 65.1% free] video[ATI Technologies Inc M880G [Mobility Radeon HD 4200]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI]
<m4v> forces: no era necesario el /sysinfo ...
<zara_> yo tenia 10.04 a 32 bits,y me andaba perfecto!
<zara_> Linux zara-HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC 2.6.38-8-generic-pae #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 05:17:09 UTC 2011 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<forces> regresa a la 10.04 entonces
<forces> es mas estable y tiene mas soporte que la 11.04
<zara_> =(
<m4v> zara_: que dice "lspci" en una terminal? usa el pastebin
<m4v> !paste zara_
<kubot> zara_: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<zara_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/614782/
<br4dock3r> ubuntu-br
<m4v> zara_: la salida de "lspci", no se que es eso que pusiste en el pastebin
<forces> haha
<joshua_bco> alguien sabe como decirle a una aplicacion que no use la interfaz unity?
<forces> en una consola ponelo
<joshua_bco> no forces, igual, mi problema es con el mysql workbench que el menu no se integra bien con unity
<forces> lo que dije era para zara_
<joshua_bco> jajaja
<joshua_bco> ok
<forces> si no te gusta unity usa el gnome classic
<zara_> Gracias!
<zara_> pero no entendi que quizo decir m4v.. soy nueva en esto! de echo mi novio me paso este chat, porque yo ya no sabia ni que hacer
<zara_> gracias de todas maneras! Eres un grosero.. Adios!
<xangua> !actitud
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'actitud'.
<forces> bye
<m4v> zara_: abrí una terminal
<joshua_bco> q gracia
<joshua_bco> tonces para q el unity
<braiam> zara_: abre una terminal usando "Alt + F2", y escribe "gnome-terminal" sin comillas ;)
<m4v> zara_: unity debe tener un apartado que te permite buscar aplicaciones, buscando terminal debes llegar
<braiam> zara_: voy bien o me paro?
<joshua_bco> pa llenarme el disco? el bug ya esta reportado... la idea es usarlo para encontrarle mas bugs... no esquivarlo al primer error
<braiam> joshua_bco: el jhbuild gui te crece indefinidamente hasta que te mata el X... en gnome3 no lo hace
<xkap3> alguien conoce nombres de programas para la webcam ?
<xangua> cheese
<cousteau> xawtv
<braiam> zara_: selecciona y copia todo lo que te salio, primero arrastrando el mouse por toda la terminal y luego dandole clic derecho a la selección y copiar
<zara_> :~$ lspci
<zara_> <zara_> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS880 Host Bridge
<zara_> <zara_> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780/RS880 PCI to PCI bridge (int gfx)
<zara_> <zara_> 00:05.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 1)
<zara_> <zara_> 00:06.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro De
<cousteau> zara, usa pastebin
<zara_> zara@zara-HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC:~$ gnome-terminal
<zara_> zara@zara-HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC:~$ lspci
<zara_> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS880 Host Bridge
<zara_> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780/RS880 PCI to PCI bridge (int gfx)
<cousteau> pastebin!!!!!
<zara_> 00:05.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 1)
<zara_> 00:06.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 2)
<zara_> 00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [AHCI mode]
<zara_> 00:12.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller
<cousteau> quieres usar pastebin???
<zara_> 00:12.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller
<cousteau> PAAAASTEBIIIIIN!
<braiam> zara_: por favor usa pastebin
<m4v> disculpame zara_, pero no tienes que pegar eso en el canal
<m4v> zara_: usa el pastebin
<m4v> !pastebin zara_
<kubot> zara_: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<braiam> zara_: estas inundando el canal, para la proxima usa paste bin
<m4v> cousteau: no grites.
<cousteau> m4v, era para que lo viera
<m4v> cousteau: no creo que pueda ver nada en el medio de un paste, o si? es IRC.
<cousteau> por si acaso
<braiam> zara_: ok. ahora abre paste.ubuntu.com y pega todo lo que salío...
<zara_> perdon =(! No sabia.. T_T
<braiam> zara_: antes de cerrar la pagina copia y pega el link en el canal como hiciste hace rato
<zara_> ya.. =(
<cousteau> y pasa el link
<zara_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/614785/   yaa =(! sorry.. no sabia que no podia poner mucho! soy nueva =( me hicieron sentir mal
<cousteau> 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<braiam> BCM4313, BCM43224, BCM43225 - that are chipsets on not yet supported AI
<m4v> zara_: tenenos paciencia de la misma forma que te tenemos paciencia a vos. Somos voluntarios en esto, nadie te dijo nada malo.
<zara_> ¬¬
<braiam> ok zara_, al parecer te tendras que compilar tus drivers
<braiam> es facil :)
<zara_> ok! =) como lo hago? o donde busco info?
<m4v> braiam: estoy viendo que capaz solo hace falta instalar un paquete
<m4v> zara_: prueba estos comandos en la terminal
<braiam> m4v: estan solo disponibles para debian :(
<m4v> zara_: "sudo apt-get update" (ponés tu clave de usuario) y luego "sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source"
<zara_> =(
<m4v> braiam: bueno, espero que ese paquete sea algo que se autocompile :p
<zara_> bcmwl-kernel-source ya está en su versión más reciente.0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 134 no actualizados.
<corretico_> hola gente
<corretico_> consulta...
<braiam> zara_: ahora haz «sudo apt-get upgrade»
<corretico_> tengo problemas con la portatil y la wifi!!!!
<m4v> braiam: lo estoy instalando en mi pc y hace una compilación, será lo mismo?
<braiam> !detalles | corretico_
<kubot> corretico_: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<corretico_> en Ubuntu 10 me funcionaba perfectamente, pero luego de un "upgreis" a la 11 la inalambrica dejo de funcionar
<corretico_> la portatil es una DELL Latitude D620
<zara_> parece ser que esta actualizando
<braiam> corretico_: en paste.ubuntu.com pega lo que salga de «lspci» y danos el link
<corretico_> simplemente no me detecta la tarjeta inalambrica
<braiam> m4v: ni idea :S
<corretico_> <braiam>permite amigo ya te hago el pastebin
<m4v> braiam: cual es el driver de debian?
<m4v> braiam: http://paste.ubuntu.com/614787
<cousteau> parece que hoy todo el mundo tiene problemas con la wifi en 11.04
<zara_> soy una de ellas! =(
<braiam> m4v: firmware-brcm80211_0.30_all.deb
<zara_> puedo preguntar algo! a que se dedican? que estudian? que hacen?
<m4v> zara_: tenemos un canal que es para charlar, es #ubuntu-es-offtopic, te invito a que te unas ahí. Así no molestamos aquí mientras de da soporte.
<m4v> se da soporte*
<zara_> ¬¬! No sabia.. Deverias de poner Reglas al principio.! ¬¬
<corretico_> <braiam>http://paste.ubuntu.com/614789/
<m4v> corretico_: parece que tenés que instalar el mismo driver que zara_
<corretico_> ooooh no seguia la conversacion de zara
<corretico_> jejeje
<m4v> "sudo apt-get update" (ponés tu clave de usuario) y luego "sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source"
<m4v> aunque sospecho que ya está instalado, pero capaz que despues con altualizar el resto de los paquetes..
<corretico_> asi es
<corretico_> me indica que ya esta en su version mas reciente
<braiam> corretico_: zara_ luego de que terminen las actualizaciones hagan «sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl && sudo modprobe wl»
<m4v> corretico_: sudo apt-get upgrade
<corretico_> yo no tengo mas actualizaciones disponibles
<corretico_> dejame ver eso ultimo braiam
<corretico_> "sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl && sudo modprobe wl" no me devuelve nada
<braiam> corretico_: no debería ;)
<braiam> corretico_: espera a que el NetworkManager escanee la tarjeta varias veces
<braiam> y luego intenta conectarte corretico_
<corretico_> en "ifconfig" o "ip a l" ni siquiera aparece la interfaz
<braiam> corretico_: para inalambricas usa «iwconfig»
<mondongo> cual es la ventaja de instalar ubuntu de 64 bits y no de 32 bits
<mondongo> quién sabe
<cousteau> que puedes poner más de 4 GB RAM
<braiam> mondongo: que en 64bit tienes que poner más memoría que en 32
<cousteau> y que tu cpu se aprovecha al máximo
<mondongo> yo llego hasta 4
<braiam> ¢®Ł¢¢ŁΩ lags!!!!!!!
<mondongo> 4 g de ram
<cousteau> bueno, en 32b no la aprovecharás toda, a menos que instales el kernel PAE
<mondongo> me funsionaria completa con 32bit y 2 procesadores fisicos, tambien me funsionarian
<m4v> cousteau: "al máximo", la verdad, solo notas diferencias si compilas algo
<cousteau> m4v, bueno saberlo; voy a compilar
<m4v> cousteau: un juego en 64b anda igual que a 32bits
<cousteau> juego de instrucciones?
<cousteau> o de motos que se van dando piñazos?
<mondongo> xq hay programas que no tienen sopórte para 64 bits como atenex
<MURGO> cousteau: una pregunta como se instala el kernel PAE???
<mondongo> voy a reintalar mi SO ya que no imprime la hp 1006 con ubuntu 11.4 y me regreso a ubuntu 10.10
<cousteau> MURGO, ni idea
<cousteau> !pae
<kubot> Para usar más de ~3.2GB de RAM en un sistema de 32 bits puedes instalar el kernel PAE. Ver https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE para más información
<eskpados> Ubunteros
<MURGO> cousteau: es que yo tenia Maverick en 32bits pero me tomaba toda la RAM 4GB =S y no supe como me hacia eso... pero por alguna razon via algo de PAE!?
<corretico_> veo que en la opcion de Drivers de Terceros
<corretico_> aparece que el driver para mi wifi esta debidamente instala y funcionando... pero la interfaz no aparece en ningun lago
<cousteau> MURGO, ni idea... y yo debería estar durmiendo, creo
<mondongo> cuanta memoria ram entonces usaria en 32 bits
<MURGO> vaya... pues a dormir... jeje
<mondongo> quién me dice xfin cuanta memoria ram usaria en 32 bits, su limite
<mondongo> hola zara
<m4v> mondongo: cerca de 3gb y pico
<m4v> mondongo: a no ser que uses PAE
<mondongo> no sé que es PAE
<m4v> !pae mondongo
<kubot> mondongo: Para usar más de ~3.2GB de RAM en un sistema de 32 bits puedes instalar el kernel PAE. Ver https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE para más información
<m4v> corretico_: que pasó al final?
<corretico_> <m4v>no funciona aun
<braiam> corretico_: pega «iwconfig»
<m4v> lamentablemente wifi es algo que desconozco..
<m4v> sirve esto? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10796508&postcount=44
<corretico_> el iwconfig me indica que ninguno de los adaptadores tienes extension
<zertorer> alguien sabe de pd xD
<corretico_> <m4v>parece que este error es enorme con los dispositivos que utilizan controladores bcmwl
<corretico_> jajaja esto me recuerda esos antiguos tiempos en que usaba "guindos" y me volvia loco sino tenia los cds de drivers jejeje
<Abdabanesha> buenas
<Abdabanesha> alguien sabe como se instala gnu free call? ha salido ya?
<Abdabanesha> gracias
<Lamusj> Buenas noches, de casualidad alguien sabe si puedo instalar Nautilus Elementary en xubuntu 11.04 ??
<corretico_> listo
<corretico_> Para aquellos que tenga problemas con el controlador Broadcom b43xx WIFI
<corretico_> apt-get install b43-fwcutter bcmwl-kernel-source firmware-b43-installer
<corretico_> modprobe b43
<corretico_> echo b43 >> /etc/modules
<corretico_> y recupere el WIFI... ya sentia que mi esposa me iba matar por haberle actualizado Ubuntu
<m4v> corretico_: :)
<corretico_> <m4v> ya respito mejor
<corretico_> jejeje
<corretico_> respiro
<corretico_> bueno gente, voy pal' sobre.... saludos desde Costa Rica
<m4v> saludos
<gspanuco> hello
<Ricky> hola amigos
<Guest14068> me podrian ayudar para instalar los repos de medibuntu '
<fosco_> buenas
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<luckatoni> Buenas, alguien que use radio tray, le funciona con url de formato .m3u?
<luckatoni> Puedes ser que no tenga los codecs de este tipo de formato .m3u , por eso no puedo leer las estas cadenas de stream?
<Tarrasquero> luckatoni: en el fichero .m3u deberias tener algo así ...
<Tarrasquero> #EXTM3U
<Tarrasquero> #EXTINF:0,Club-dance
<Tarrasquero> http://listen.radionomy.com/club-dance
<Tarrasquero> lo de radio tray... yo uso moc
<luckatoni> Tarrasquero, gracias, yo uso RadioTray, me encanta, sabe para lo que sirve, y en un simple menu tiene lo necesario, nada mas
<Tarrasquero> ammm
<luckatoni> eso si, ni se como es moc,xd
<luckatoni> tu viste como es RadioTray?
<Tarrasquero> es cli
<Tarrasquero> no lo vi
<luckatoni> RadioTray, es un simple indicator con un menu para elegir la cadena que quieras, y una opcion de configuracion para añadirlas, nada mas
<luckatoni> Tarrasquero, a que fichero  te refieres? es una url como "http://ﬂaix.stream.ﬂumotion.com/ﬂaix/flaixfm.mp3.m3u "
<Tarrasquero> luckatoni: los hay en ficheros
<Tarrasquero> como una lista de reproduccion
<Tarrasquero> se edita con gedit
<Tarrasquero> y el contenido es parecido al que te dije
<Tarrasquero> se suele bajar de la pagina de la radio que quieras escuchar
<luckatoni> Tarrasquero, yo las .mp3 (Grupo Prisa por ejemplo), las escucho sin problemas
<luckatoni> entonces me dices, que para escuchar las .m3u deberias de bajarlas?
<Tarrasquero> solo el archivo
<Tarrasquero> pesa pocos bits
<Tarrasquero> pero solo es otra forma de escuchar la musica
<Tarrasquero> pero claro en moc
<Tarrasquero> en radiotray no se
<Tarrasquero> en radiotray abriendo el fichero con gedit y copiando la url ya vale
 * Tarrasquero esta probando radiotray
<luckatoni> vere que puedo hacer, seguro que habra alguna manera
<aguitel> alguien me puede decir cual es el equivalente a gnome shell en gnome 2.3 ?
<m4v> Unity? Gnome classic?
<m4v> no hay gnome shell en gnome2. Ese es el punto de gnome3
<aguitel> m4v, si en el clasico
<m4v> !clasico
<kubot> La interfaz por defecto en Ubuntu 11.04 es !Unity. Puedes volver al la vista regular de !Gnome saliendo de sesión y haciendo clic en tu nombre de usuario, en la pantalla de Sesión al fondo de la pantalla selecciona Ubuntu Clásico
<aguitel> m4v, entonces gnome shell que es ?
<m4v> ? es el shell de gnome3?
<aguitel> m4v, es como unity en gome 3?
<m4v> más o menos, Unity reemplaza Gnome Shell en Ubuntu
<aguitel> lo que entiendo que si en 10.10 viene gnome 3 la cascara de este deberia ser gnome shell y no unity
<MaRk-I> 10.10 no viene con gnome3
<m4v> gnome3 no viene ni en 11.04
<MaRk-I> aguitel:  si tienes 10.10 instala gnome-shell y calalo.... en consola solo escribe: gnome-shell --replace
<MaRk-I> Unity es mas bien un plugin de compiz modificado, porque no es ni gnome3
<m4v> 10.10?
<MaRk-I> http://usemoslinux.blogspot.com/2010/11/como-instalar-gnome-shell-y-ubuntu.html
<aguitel> lean aca: en 10.10 viene gnome 3:http://everythingexpress.wordpress.com/2011/05/26/2105/
<m4v> no existe el paquete  gnome-shell
<m4v> aguitel: dice 11.10 ahí, podés explicarte de que estas hablando?
<m4v> 11.10 es Oneiric, está en desarrollo, 10.10 es Maverick
<MaRk-I> http://packages.ubuntu.com/en/maverick/gnome-shell
<m4v> MaRk-I: ah, no está en 11.04
<m4v> por eso no lo tengo
<aguitel> perdon ,quise decir 11.10
<m4v> aguitel: todo este tiempo estabamos pensando que hablabas de un release del año pasado pero era de la versión en desarrollo
<aguitel> m4v, exacto
<MaRk-I> aguitel: gnome-shell vendria siendo el desktop con efectos por defecto en gnome3... y el fallback mode seria el desktop clasico
<MaRk-I> como lo es Unity ahorita en 11.04
<aguitel> o sea metacity del clasico
<MaRk-I> asi es
<aguitel> MaRk-I, vi el video de tu link ,que horrible ese gnome-shell
<aguitel> MaRk-I, en lucid x lo menos
<MaRk-I> pues no se si cambiaria de aspecto ese fue hecho en 2009?
<aguitel> yo uso lucid en todas mis pc x eso no tengo nada instalado ni de unity ni de gnome-shell
<MaRk-I> yo menos
<MaRk-I> y mas porque unity y gnome shell tiene una regresion en las gpu de intel... vaya mi suerte
<aguitel> MaRk-I, lo unico que vi es fedora 15 ,inclusive lo instale en una particion libre que tengo ,pero esta pc es muy viejita y rola muy lento
<aguitel> diria que fedora 15 es muy elegante
<MaRk-I> aguitel:  yo lo corri en modo live... todavia no me convence
<MaRk-I> pero bueno se me hace mas estable que unity
<aguitel> es la primera distro full en gnome3
<aguitel> creo que despues viene opensuse
<aguitel> pregunta: se puede instalar ares en ubuntu sin wine?
<voyager1> aquitel a mi personalmente no me agrada mucho fedora
<aguitel> es poco amigable fedora
<voyager1> no me gusta la forma que tiene de actualizarse, la forma instalar aplicaciones y el entorno grafico
<alex__> buenas...
<diegoss> hola buenas
<alex__> estoy instalando paquetes... tengo uno roto pero no se ni su nombre... alguna idea de localizarle?
<alex__> nadie sabe como ver si tengo un paquete roto=???
<MaRk-I> alex__: en consola te diria cuando haces ap-get upgrade
<noseasasi>  alex__: en synaptic hay un desplegable donde se controlan los paquetes rotos.
<MaRk-I> alex__: igual tu como sabes que esta roto?
<aguitel> alex__, sudo apt-get install -f
<alex__> ya ta... paece estar bien..
<fosco_> alex__: abre un terminal y escribe sudo apt-get -f install
<fosco_> ups, llegué tarde
<alex__> un segun... creo que ya etsa---
<alex__> gracias fosco..
<alex__> fosco_:  por cierto. soy alexneb ;)
<fosco_> hola
<alex__> ayer me instale debian base.. pero no logro hacer rular mi antena wifi... y debo reconocer que ubuntu con unity nme da peGAS y no me gusta naina... solucion... instalar mint.. veremos que tal se porta..
<noseasasi> alex__: que aprato wifi tienes?
<noseasasi> aparato*
<alex__> tengo una ralink 3090... con los drivers funcionando y todo.. pero no tenia el nm y como el pen no me lo leia... por yo que se fallo.. al final instale mint... que es como ubntu pero con gnome
<itali-chan>  estoy teniendo un problema con ubuntu, muchas veces en vez de salirme letras normales, en su ugar aparecen cuadraditos
<noseasasi> alex__: que aprato wifi tienes?
<itali-chan> *lugar
<noseasasi> alex__:entonces ya no estas en Debian?
<alex__> nu..
<alex__> estoy con mint
<noseasasi> oohhh...
<alex__> es un deribado.. y de momento bien.. toy poniendolo al dia...
<alex__> esque debian sin wifi pues... es un rollo...
<alex__> pedi ayuda en su canal español.. pero la peña estaba dormida.:S
<noseasasi> alex__: sólo es insistir...   Yo encontré unas imagnes iso con drivres privativos.
<alex__> como se llama?
<noseasasi> alex__: pero si insistes y googleas se saca...
<alex__> quizas otro dia.. de momento no tengo tiempo.. y he de reconocer que mint te facilita mucho las cosas.. como ubuntu
<noseasasi> un momento....
<itali-chan> mhh
<itali-chan> nadie sabe porque me salen simbolos rectangulares D8?
<alex__> '? esta codificado?
<itali-chan> mhhhhh no...
<itali-chan> hasta cuando hablo en el msn me saen cuadraditos..
<itali-chan> *salen
<alex__> itali-chan:  has mirado tu configuracion de teclado?
<alex__> idiomas?
<noseasasi> alex__: no encuentro la dirección, miraré en mi otra máquina y si te veo te mando el link...
<itali-chan> voy  a mirar pero el teclado no es..
<itali-chan> es solo cuando me escriben los demas..
<alex__> noseasasi:  gracias man!
<alex__> os dejo....
<alex__> un abrazo...
<alex__> noseasasi:  mp.. te dejo mimail??
<noseasasi> alex__: tranqui nos veremos y tengo q encontrarlo... ;-)
<alex__> ok.. un abrazo!!
<alex__> chau!
<noseasasi>  hasta otra buena gente...
<Cuek> Hola. Me pueden decir por qué si ejecuto    'tar -zcf "backup.tar.gz" "/home/$USER" | dialog --title "Copiando" --gauge "Please wait" 10 70 0' me pone: "tar: Eliminando la `/' de los nombres"
<Tiffon> nas
<Cuek> o/ tiffo
<noseasasi> fosco_: te dejo el link de una iso de debian multiarquitectura y con drivers privativos que se la tenía que dar a un coleguita de hace unas tres horas, se que os conoceis de otras veces y
<noseasasi> yo soy un desastre para los nombres, os cuelgo aqui el link  http://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/unofficial/non-free/cd-including-firmware/current/multi-arch/iso-cd/
<noseasasi> es una imagen netinstall
<luckatoni> Tengo problemas con RadioTray, no me lee las url de stream con formato .m3u, alguien sabe porque?(Me funcionan bien las .mp3 )
<Cuek> luckatoni: a lo mejor el programa no reconoce .m3u?
<luckatoni> Cuek, puede ser, tendre que ver que pasa, pensaba que le pasaba a mas gente
<Cuek> bb
<luckatoni> Alguien sabe como se deshace una lista de reproducion .m3u?xd
<takeshi> !unity
<kubot> Unity es un shell para GNOME, pero no es GNOME Shell. Mira http://unity.ubuntu.com y http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ para más información (en inglés). Tienes una pregunta, ve a http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<tulio> buenos dias amigos necesito una ayuda sera que me echan la mano??????
<tulio> º/
<tulio> ???
<Pablito> hola buenas
<Pablito> alguien sabe como configurar anope
<Pablito> para inpircd
<Pablito> ¿
<erAbuelo> buenas
<Soupermanito> nope Pablito
<Pablito> que servicios puedo instalar para onpircd
<Pablito> ?
<Pablito> que servicios puedo instalar para inpircd
<Pablito> ¿?
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> hlas
<Souchiro> holas *
<Souchiro> al parecer ia vi cual es el problema con mi sonido
<Souchiro> tengo un amplificador en mi computadora que venia con mi vieja pc
<Souchiro> y en la version pasada trabajaba bien, pero en esta .... no se... = pienso que es por la actualizacion
<Souchiro> como soluciono el problema?
<Soupermanito> Souchiro, no creo que ese sea el problema
<Soupermanito> te molestaria explicarme exactamente que pasa?
<Souchiro> mira, tenia la version 10.04
<Souchiro> y actualice a 10.10
<Souchiro> y pues perdi el sonido en el de los altavoces
<Souchiro> pero tengo en el de los audifonos, hoy me dedique a checar eso y pues si trabaja la tarjeta amplificadora
<Souchiro> por que despues del inconveniente lo que hice fue probar un live cd de el 10.04 y si sonaba
<Souchiro> crei que con desconectar el amplificador y conectarlo nuevamente se solucionaria... pero.... nop
<Souchiro> necesito saber como echarlo a andar
<Souchiro> por que se  me hace raro que de lanada dejara de funcionar
<Soupermanito> lo es
<Soupermanito> que modelo de tarjeta de audio tenes
<braiam> Ahora ¿qué dejo de funcionar Souchiro?
<Souchiro> mmmm
<braiam> Ya me respondieron...
<Souchiro> es lo mismo de el vernes
<Souchiro> viernes *
<Souchiro> es que en la entrada de los audifonos si tendo audio
<Souchiro> pero en mi tarjeta amplificadora nop
<Souchiro> no se que modelo es
<braiam> Souchiro: «lspci»?
<cossier> Souchiro, has mirado desde alsmixer ??
<cossier> alsamixer * o alsamixer-gui
<Souchiro> http://pastebin.com/uGcMqDfi
<Souchiro> si ia vi desde la terminal con alsamixer
<Souchiro> pero todo lo tengo hasta arriba
<braiam> Souchiro: usas maverick o natty?
<cossier> Souchiro, Pulseaudio tambien lleva contrroles
<braiam> cossier: Souchiro ayer probó con aplay, reproduciendo directamente en alsa y no funcionó :/
<cossier> Souchiro, desde padevchooser puedes mirar los cobntroles de pulseauio
<Souchiro> http://i.imgur.com/7m10P.png
<cossier> Souchiro, se llama pavucontrol es que no me acordaba
<Souchiro> si lo tengo instalado
<braiam> Souchiro: No se puede mostrar la imagen “http://i.imgur.com/7m10P.png” porque contiene errores.
<cossier> Souchiro, has mirado los mutes !1
<Souchiro> http://i.imgur.com/7w0Ph.png
<cossier> Souchiro, parece que el mute esta activa compruebalo
<Souchiro> http://i.imgur.com/fR4HZ.png <--------------- resubi la primera imagen
<Souchiro> o.o
<Decepticon> Hola
<Decepticon> Buenas
<Souchiro> y como es que tengo audio en los audifonos pero no en la tarjeta amplificadora?
<Soupermanito> !hola Decepticon
<kubot> Decepticon: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<Souchiro> mmm
<Souchiro> nop sigue sin pasar nada
<cossier> Souchiro, en la imagen del pavucontrol hay un mute lo has quitado?
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> hay mute?
<Souchiro> aver
<Souchiro> di souchiro
<Souchiro> xD
<Souchiro> mmm
<Souchiro> nop le pique ahi donde me dijiste y me quede ahi sin audio
<Souchiro> es que no se cun cual estoy trabajando, sin con alsamixer o con el otro
<erAbuelo> si estas con pulse, no pavucontrol, si estas con alsa, alsamixer
<Souchiro> es que segun io estaba trabajando con pulseadui
<Souchiro> audio *
<Souchiro> y asi si me jalaba el sonido correctamente
<braiam> Souchiro: pulseaudio es un servidor y usa alsa para las salidas...
<Souchiro> entonces debo reinstalar alsa?
<braiam> si no funciona alsa, nunca tendrás sonido...
<braiam> !sonido
<kubot> Si tienes problemas con el sonido,haz click en el applet de volume, luego en preferencias de sonido y verifica las preferencias de 'Hardware' y 'Volume', si esto falla, entonces ve la documentación oficial (inglés) en: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound y https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting. Usa !mp3 si escuchas los sonidos del sistema pero no puedes reproducir archivos mp3
<braiam> Souchiro: en el segundo link aparece como reinstalar alsa
<Souchiro> es donde me dice que a lo mejor tengo que reinstalqar gnome-desktop?
<braiam> Souchiro: con aptitude --purge reinstall no debería
<Souchiro> pero ahi si borra por completo y lo baja de nuevo y despues lo instala?
<braiam> si, sin romperte el sistema
<Souchiro> por que es lo que quiero que haga, que lo borre y despues tenga que bajar el nuevo
<Souchiro> y como seria el comando completo? xD
<braiam> --purge elimina todo, hasta las configuraciones y reinstall lo reinstala :P
<Souchiro> si pero como lo pongo el la terminal :/
<braiam> Souchiro: en el segundo link lo dice, busca reinstall alsa
<Souchiro> ....udo aptitude --purge reinstall linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils linux-image-`uname -r` linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r es correcto?
<braiam> sudo aptitude --purge reinstall linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils linux-image-`uname -r` linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` libasound2
<braiam> eso :)
<braiam> Souchiro: pero tienes que instalar aptitude primero
<Souchiro> si lo tengo
<Souchiro> tnx pondre eso
<Souchiro> No se pudo encontrar ningún paquete cuyo nombre o descripción coincida con «linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.35-28-generic»
<Souchiro> No se pudo encontrar ningún paquete cuyo nombre o descripción coincida con «linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.35-28-generic»
<Souchiro>  ?????
<braiam> Souchiro: no tienes instalado el generic sino el pae
<Souchiro> ?_?
<Souchiro> no instale el pae
<braiam> Souchiro: agregale -pae al final
<braiam> pues instala esos paquetes primero :P
<Souchiro> no tengo instaldo el pae xD
<Souchiro> regreso, voy al banco mientras termina
<Souchiro> :)
<Souchiro> no tardo
<Souchiro> y me sigues ayudando va?
 * Souchiro-aWay esta Ausente, Razon: ( regreso.... ) | Desde: ( Monday, May 30, 2011. 11:04:55 ) Xlack v2.1
<LuisMi> amigos, saben si hay un canal de java en español?
<LuisMi> amigos, alguien sabe de una webcam que funcione en linux?
<braiam> LuisMi: www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<LuisMi> gracias braiam
<kerne> hi
<Pablito> alguien sabe como configurar anoipe para inspircd necesito ayuda porfavor
<Pablito> alguien sabe como configurar anope para inspircd necesito ayuda porfavor
<mimecar> Pablito: que es anope?
<Pablito> son los servicios para un servidor ircd
<Pablito> los chanserv
<Pablito> los nickserv
<Pablito> etc
<mimecar> que duda concreta tienes
<Pablito> mira eh configurado el services.conf de anope
<Pablito> pero no me conecta
<Pablito> con el seridor
<Pablito> de ircd
<mimecar> ya has mirado los logs del programa?
<Pablito> nup
<Pablito> deja revisarlos
<Pablito> haber que pillo
<Pablito> mimecar
<Pablito> mi problema es en el link
<Pablito> de inspircd.conf
<Souchiro-aWay> braiam
<Souchiro-aWay> ia vine
<Souchiro> http://pastebin.com/DBUDSWz5
<braiam> Souchiro: reinstalaste?
<Souchiro> si
<Souchiro> ia vi que me borro varias cosas xD
<Souchiro> reinicio para que surta efecto?
<braiam> Souchiro: sip
 * Souchiro reinicia la pc y crusa los dedos........
<Souchiro> nada de nada T_T
<Souchiro> No se pudo encontrar ningún paquete cuyo nombre o descripción coincida con «linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.35-28-generic
<Souchiro> :/
<Souchiro> y eso que es?
<luckatoni> es un paquete del directorio /boot para el kernel
<luckatoni> o algo asi,xd
<braiam> Souchiro: instala los modulos
<braiam> Souchiro: instala linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.35-28-generic
<Souchiro> http://pastebin.com/DBUDSWz5 <----------------------- miren
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> y esos como los instalo?
<cousteau> no hay ningún paquete llamado "linux-ubuntu-modules-*" en lucid ni maverick
<cousteau> antes que eso, ni idea
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> es que al parecer no me reconoce mi amplificador de sonido
<Souchiro> y lo raro es que en el 10.04 si funcionaba
<Souchiro> pero despues de la actualizacion dejo de trabajar, y pues se que funciona la tarjeta amplificadora por que caundo se apaga la  pc hace un sonidito
<Souchiro> ia no se que mas hacer costeau T_T
<cousteau> Souchiro, en la documentación de ese paquete (que sólo está en hardy) pone "You likely do not want to install this package directly. Instead, install the linux-generic meta-package"
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> no entendi eso
<cousteau> que si lo han quitado será o
<cousteau> será porque no hacía falta
<Souchiro> se podra ahcer una reparacion del sistema con el cd?
<cousteau> que si lo han quitado ese paquete será porque no hacía falta, estará mezclado con otro paquete
<cousteau> creo que lo más parecido es reinstalar...
<cousteau> o puedes reinstalar algunos paquetes a mano a ver si se arregla
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> es que vi por ahi en el disco que segun se puede reparar
<Souchiro> si bajo por decir el cd del natty, puedo actualizar del 10.10 al 11.04 ?
<Souchiro> utilizando el cd
<cousteau> sip
<cousteau> bueno, no sé... creo que con el alternate cd sí
<Souchiro> o que puedo hacer para checar que si ete trabajando o detecte mi amplificador
<Souchiro> esta conectado internamente
<braiam> Souchiro: con el alternative!!!
<Souchiro> mm
<Souchiro> weno ahora lo que hare sera bajar el 10.10 en cd para ver si es por que ya no lo soporta o es por que algo se perdio en la actualizacion
<Souchiro> por cierto costeau, como elijo caul usar, si alsamixer o pulse audio?
<braiam> Souchiro: alsa se comunica directamente con la tarjeta de sonido y pulseaudio se comunica con alsa
<braiam> así que en realidad usas ambos en una cadena
<Souchiro> pero entonces como se cual debo usar?
<Souchiro> a lo mejro hay un conflicto o algo
<Decepticon> Hola Buenas tardes!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Decepticon> me pueden ayudar con mi ubuntu
<braiam> Souchiro: si alsa no funcionaa tendrás que compilarte tus modulos...
<braiam> si aplay funciona pero sigues sin sonido, entonces el culpable es pulseaudio
<braiam> Souchiro: eso lo puedes probar como lo hicimos ayer con aplay
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> ahorita esperare a ver que es lo que pasa al bajar el 10.10
<Decepticon> hola
<Souchiro> y probarlo con live cd
<Decepticon> alguien sabe d blue ray para ubuntu?¿¿¿
<Souchiro> si tiene sonido es por culpa de algo
<Decepticon> necesito ayuda con eso!
<Souchiro> y si en el live cd no hay sonido, entonces es por que el 10.10 no lo soprta
<Souchiro> y eso que es un componente interno
<Onicev> Hola
<Onicev> ¿podriais indicarme como poner en español todo esto? No se por que me sale en ingles.
<Onicev> He estado mirando en Language Support y no hay manera de hacerlo que se ponga en español
<Onicev> ¿Escribis aqui en español? A ver si me he metido en un canal ingles y ni Dios me entiende
<braiam> Onicev: busca en synaptic language-pack-es
<Onicev> vale. gracias
<Onicev> Pues lo tengo instalado
<Onicev> aparece como marcada en verde la casilla
<braiam> Onicev: busca mas abajo, deben de haber otros
<luckatoni> Onicev, speak English only,xd
<Onicev> Si estaba el sistema en español cuando lo instale, y de pronto se ha pasado al ingles
<Onicev> I dont wish to speak in english
<Onicev> shit
<Onicev> !!!
<luckatoni> xd
<Onicev> Es que esto es el colmo
<Onicev> nunca me habia pasado
<Onicev> Siempre he tenido problemas de configuracion del hardware, pero nunca del idioma
<Onicev> Veamos.
<Onicev> Tengo delante la ventana  de configuracion de idioma que aqui se llama Language Support
<Onicev> Me aparece activo el ingles y todas las demas lenguas estan atenuadas
<Onicev> y en la segunda pestaña de Regional Formats, me aparece el español seleccionado
<LuisMi> amigos estoy compilando un driver y una de las instrucciones dice  "load driver" /sbin/ifconfig ra0 inet YOUR_IP up
<LuisMi> que significa eso?
<Onicev> ¿Por que coño aparece todo en ingles?
<Onicev> ¿Hay algun otro lugar donde configurar el idioma?
<braiam> Onicev: buscaste que el idioma al inicio de sesión sea en español
<luckatoni> Onicev, en el gdm, ventana de entrada, elige el lenguaje
<Onicev> ¿Donde encuentro eso?
<Onicev> O sea, cuando arranco el equipo
<luckatoni> cierra sesion , y elige el idioma en el panel de abajo
<luckatoni> si
<braiam> sip
<Onicev> vaaaale
<luckatoni> cuando arrancas
<Onicev> voy a ver
<Onicev> Lo he cambiado cerrando sesion y sigue todo en ingles
<Onicev> voy a reiniciar a ver si asi...
<Onicev> vuelvo dentro de un rato
<luckatoni> Onicev, mira
<Onicev> dime
<luckatoni> cuando pones el usuario y contraseña para entrar
<Onicev> si
<luckatoni> abao te pone para elegir el lenguaje no?
<Onicev> abajo me da las opciones
<Onicev> he seleccionado idioma español
<luckatoni> y si eliges Spanish?xd
<braiam> O.o luckatoni
<Onicev> es lo que he hecho
<luckatoni> braiam, que paso?
<Onicev> y entra en english "petenglish"
<luckatoni> que hice?xd
<Onicev> voy a reiniciar, vuelvo en un rato
<Onicev> saludos
<braiam> luckatoni: spanish..
<luckatoni> jeje
<luckatoni> que tiene de malo?xd
<luckatoni> braiam se esta riendo de mi, eso no me puede estar pasando a mi,xd
<braiam> luckatoni: xDDD
<mimecar> luckatoni: ¿has instalado el español?
<braiam> mimecar: no es luckatoni es Onicev
<luckatoni> mimecar, yo lo tengo en Ruso,xd
<mimecar> si eres así de raro...
<luckatoni> ohhh
<luckatoni> mimecar me tiene envidia por que se Ruso y el no,xd
<mimecar> y ?
<luckatoni> umm
<zertorer> hola pregunta... q significa este error q m aparee al iniciar... (del grub se me borro el windows7)  /dev/null directory no such <-- algo asi
<mimecar> zertorer: seguro que te poner /dev/null ?
<mimecar> que has modificado en el sistema antes del fallo?
<zertorer> mmm tenia problemas para booter linux...  pro que windows creaba el arranque en otro disco q estaba vacio... asi que le di formato a ese disco y hay salio el grub... pero ahora desaparecio el windows y me sale eso
<mimecar> me he perdido
<luckatoni> xd
<mimecar> zertorer: que tiene que ver windows con el disco vacio?
<zertorer> por algun motivo... cuando instale windows; en el sda tiro su arranque en el sdc y por eso no podia instalar linux... pro q linux instalaba en el sda su arranque;
<zertorer> como necesitaba linux borrer el arranque de windows que estaba en un disco de 205 q estaba vacio solo con una particion de 100mb de windows
<luckatoni> zertorer, por que no reinstalar el grub?
<zertorer> ya lo reintale y le di update
<luckatoni> puedes hacer un fdisk -l y pegarlo para verlo?
<mimecar> zertorer: has formateado la partición de 100 MB de windows????
<luckatoni> es que de momento entendi lo mismo que mimecar ,xd
<zertorer> si por q estab en un disco q no devio nunca estar
<mimecar> zertorer: te acabas de cargar el arranque de windows
<zertorer> mira las estas son las opciones q una persona m dio
<mimecar> no la entrada de grub, la partición de arranque
<zertorer> 1 agregar la entrada a mano. (No es muy segura por q si borraste algo aun puedes levantar el win pero este no funcionara). 2.- Recuperar el boot del windows 7 con el disco de instalcion.(Si haces esto, tendras q recuperar luego el grub con un libre cd, la forma de hacerlo supongo la podras encontrar el google, yo no manejo windows , y la Tercera es reinstalar el windws 7. (Aqui tambien tendras q recuperar el grub una veZ terminada la
<zertorer> instalacion).
<luckatoni> entonces si lo borraste, por que lo buscas?xd
<mimecar> zertorer: para solucionar tu problema primero tendrás que recuperar esa partición de arranque de windows 7
<zertorer> http://pastebin.com/rnSiJjgd
<mimecar> después podrás añadir la entrada a grub
<mimecar> zertorer: si has formateado la partición de arranque de windows tendrás que recuperarla
<mimecar> esos 100 MB no se pueden tocar
<braiam> que yo recuerde los 100MB son de una partición de recuperación...
<mimecar> braiam: en windows 7 es la partición de arranque
<mimecar> la instalación te obliga a crearla
<braiam> yo no la tengo mimecar... :) actualice de winxp y nunca la creo
<mimecar> en una instalación limpia si que la crea
<braiam> mimecar: si le creas 4 particiones primarias antes de la instalación, no
<xkap3> hola alguien me puede ayudar tengo problemas con mi audio pero solo en los juego por ejemplo en super tux no se olle bien como k tartamudea alguien sabe como solucionarlo????????????
<mimecar> no he comprobado todas las posibilidades de particiones
<zertorer> si
<zertorer> ami windows me abligo
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas xkap3?
<zertorer> a crear la particion..
<xkap3> sorry lo siento pero esk no uso ubuntu uso linux mint no se si me puedan  ayudar pienso k esto es por algun code ?
<mimecar> xkap3: si usas mint lo único que te puedo decir es que tengas todas las actualizaciones
<xkap3> mimecar: de echo las tengo pero esk es raro en ubuntu no me pasaba esto ???
<mimecar> xkap3: no se lo que modifica mint respecto a ubuntu
<xkap3> mimecar: gracias mimecar voi  a seguir buscando sabes de algun canal de irc en español sobre mint ???
<mimecar> no lo se
<xkap3> mimecar: gracias
<zertorer> :(
<zertorer> ya q no m ayudaorn con eso
<zertorer> como se actualiza el flash nonfree?
<zertorer> en gestor de actualizaciones ?
<braiam> zertorer: «sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade»
<mimecar> zertorer: para resolver el problema con windows tendrás que recuperar la información de esa partición
<mimecar> las actualizaciones de flash son automáticas
<takeshi> :o
<takeshi> una consulta, alguno tiene alguna idea de como borrar un archivo por consola, que pater por un guion
<takeshi> el archivo se llama -httpd
<takeshi> he probado con rm -rf ?httpd y rm -rf *tpd
<braiam> rm '-httpd'
<takeshi> a ver
<mimecar> takeshi: NUNCA uses rm con esas opciones
<mimecar> puedes borrar tu sistema completamente
<takeshi> con?
<takeshi> rm -rf?
<mimecar> el -r
<mimecar> si
<takeshi> oh no hay problema, es un serv de pruebas
<takeshi> por eso se em ocuurrio crear un archivo con un gion en el nombre
<takeshi> xD
<mimecar> da igual que sea de pruebas
<mimecar> puedes borrar todo el sistema
<takeshi> si se que el -r es recursivo.
<takeshi> siempre tengo cuidado..
<takeshi> para ver mi directorio (pwd)
<erAbuelo> rm -- -httpd
<mimecar> takeshi: un error al poner un espacio en la ruta / home/loquesea
<mimecar> y te quedas sin ordenador
<takeshi> mimecar,  ok lo tendre en cuenta desde ahora
<takeshi> erAbuelo, muchas gracias ese funciono
<erAbuelo> dnd
<takeshi> y luego lei el manual para ver que decia.. y ahi salia..
<takeshi> :(
<colo> alguien que me pueda ayudar, mi coneccion de internet por wifi se corta al poco tiempo de estar conectada por cable funciona bien, probe con otro modem y hace lo mismo
<colo> alguien que me pueda ayudar, mi coneccion de internet por wifi se corta al poco tiempo de estar conectada; por cable funciona bien, probe con otro modem y hace lo mismo
<erAbuelo> debe ser cosa de las repeticiones
<colo> ?
<erAbuelo> hombre si aqui repites las cosas cada minuto, a saber que haces en el pc xDD
<colo> erAbuelo, perdon lo repeti porque agregue un punto y coma para que se entendiera mejor
<erAbuelo> colo: no pidas perdon, era una broma :)
<colo> erAbuelo, igual creo que vale aclararlo
<colo> hace como un minuto y medio que no se corta
<zertorer> alguien aqui usa pure data ?
<zertorer> comos e configura el audio ? de forma correcta ?
<locum> zertorer, q tarjeta de sonido?
<locum> lo puedes mirar con lspci en el terminal
<femichel> instala alsa-mixer
<zertorer> noc
<zertorer> tengo una placa intel
<zertorer> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<femichel> con alsa-mixer configuras los parametros
<zertorer> lo q pasa es q me suena el audio
<zertorer> pero cuando abro un programa q sella pure data el audio se me va ... se silencia todo tengo q tocar muchas cosas hasta q funcione xD
<zertorer> y al final tengo q hacerlo siempre por q si no m deja sin audio al abrirlo
<femichel> prueba con alsa-mixer y define los parametros
<locum> zertorer, a ver si adivino lo unico q no te funciona es el microfono?
<erAbuelo> sella pure data el audio se me va <--- ???
<zertorer> es que al abrir el pd se me va el audio
<zertorer> instalo el alsa y m sale
<locum> pd?
<zertorer> Nota, seleccionando alsa-base en lugar de alsa
<zertorer> alsa-base ya está en su versión más reciente.
<zertorer> 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 15 no actualizados.
<zertorer> pd = pure data
<locum> no se lo q es
<erAbuelo> zertorer: tiene toda la pinta de ser cosa de la configuracion de jackd
<zertorer> es qno se nada d linux recien toy intentando aprender y dejar todo funcionando
<jose__> hola amigos ubunteros me llamó josé soy de guatemala, estudio una ingeniería en sistemas y en uno de mis cursos me han dejado modificar alguno módulos, por ejemplo el que es el encargado de modificar todo el texto de ubuntu, por ejemplo cuando yo en la terminal ingrese un comando no válido que no me diga comand not found, sino que me diga por ejemplo "Aprende a usar ubuntu" no se si ustede podrán enviarme algún tutorial o mat
<zertorer> otra pregunta
<zertorer> como le saco ese
<zertorer> tuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<zertorer> de sonido q tiene mi cpu como un pito (silvato o algo asi
<zertorer> m tiene mariaod ya  :S
<adrian15> jose__: hummmmm
<adrian15> jose__: Busca .bashrc o bash_local o algo en /etc . Debería hacer referencia a  un hipotetico script en python dónde te va a buscar si un paquete existe o no. Por ahí deberías cambiar. Pero, vamos, no lo tengo muy claro.
<jose__> ok gracias adrian 15
<jose__> realmente lo que tengo que hacer es modificar todo lo que se refiere a texto en ubuntu
<adrian15> jose__: Y eso que quiere decir exactamente? Cada vez que escribas una letra que escriba una segunda al azar?
<PacheQ> buenas noches
<jose__> no, como te digo, por ejemplo en la terminal cuando introducimos comandos que no son validos nos muestra mensajes de error pero en inglés en la terminal, entonces esos mensajes son los que yo quisiera modificar o simplemente traducirlos al español
<adrian15> jose__: Pues ya te he dicho dónde tienes que mirar.
<jose__> ok gracias amigo
<adrian15> jose__: bash autocompletion tendrías que mirarte. Quizás por ahi vayan los tiros. O se encuentre en el msimo fichero.
<Guest66636> Saludos, alguna idea como corregir los accesos directos del menu lugares a las carpetas personales, ya por el momento me estan abriendo audacious o.O
<locum> y si me cargo unity? :P
<Xago> amigos, me encontré con una situación extraña. Conectándome a un ubuntuStudio vía RDP/Terminal Server Client cada vez que necesito tipear la letra "d", es como si le estuviera pasando el comando W+d (mostrar escritorio), pero no sucede con la "D"
<Xago> cómo podría deshabilitar eso? es en mi Terminal Server Client o es en el equipo cliente?
#ubuntu-es 2011-05-31
<xkap3> hola tengo un prblema al poner videos en pantalla completa se me pne azul y ya no puedo hacer nada mas k reiniciando las x y lo peor esk ya no me habre ni synaptic alguien sabe k puedo hacer ????
<femichel> xkap3: lee el X.log
<xkap3> femichel: donde esta el X.log
<femichel> xkap3: en /var/log/X11
<Coolers> hola, alguien conose un editor C en ubuntu?
<xkap3> femichel: no me sale el directorio de X11
<debsan> Coolers, geany ?
<debsan> Coolers, cualquier editor de texto es editor de C . Qué estás buscando específicamente ?
<Coolers> tengo que programar solo basico y nesesito compilarlo para ver si funciona
<Coolers> por que tengo que ver los errores...
<debsan> con geany podes compilar
<debsan> Coolers, sino mediante la consola algo como gcc archivo.c -o archivo
<Coolers> perfecto muchas gracias debsan
<xkap3> esto me sale al abrir el archivo .xsession-errors que esta en mi carpeta personal
<xkap3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/615123/
<AnarkyDev> buenas, quisiera alguna que otra ventaja o desventaja de unity y gnome 3
<AnarkyDev> he leido algo, y visto videos
<AnarkyDev> pero quisiera saber la opinion de alguien que haya usado alguno de los dos o los dos
<AnarkyDev> gracias
<Crashbit> AnarkyDev: yo prefiero gnome3
<AnarkyDev> en videos lo que parece diferenciarlos es el laucnher de la izquierda, que en unity es fijo pero en gnome solo aparece cuando entras a aplicaciones
<AnarkyDev> pero supongo que eso es personalizable
<AnarkyDev> ahora bien, he leido algo de un unity 2d por problemas de rapidez del 3d
<AnarkyDev> alguna diferencia considerable entre los dos que me haga elejeir uno de ellos en aprticular_
<AnarkyDev> ?
<dabor> AnarkyDev: en unity es configurable a gusto
<LuisMi> amigos compile el driver de mi tarjeta de red y ya funciona..
<LuisMi> pero ahora el problema es que..
<LuisMi> cada que reinicio..
<LuisMi> la red aparece desconectada y tengo que darle otra vez en insmod
<LuisMi> alguna idea?
<daniel> hola ?
<daniel> alguien que pueda ayudar un poco ?
<lorena> hola necesito ayuda actualice a NAtty pero no corre UNITY si tengo los requisitos necesarios por que lo probe poneiendo "unity --replace &" y funciona perfectamente solo que no se como hacer para que corra desde entrar a mi sesion
<LuisMi> solo expon tu problema.. si hay alguien que sepa, te contestará
<lorena> por favor necesito ayuda
<daniel> acabo de instalar la última versión de ubuntu, no hubo problemas para conectarse a través de un dispositivo usb de wifi, ya que vienen drivers por defecto
<daniel> el problema es simplemente la lentitud, pero excesiva
<daniel> y si me voy a la otra partición con win, pues, anda bien.
<daniel> hay algo que se pueda hacer ?
<daniel> el dispositivo es el d-link dwa 125, ahora lo estoy ocupando, el router lo tengo al lado.. pero la velocidad, pues nada, si paso a cable mejora.
<daniel> por lo que leo en blogs, la versión en si tiene algún bug con los drivers por defecto
<daniel> como solución envían a blacklist algunos, pero el problema es que no puedo compilar el driver de este
<dabor> lorena: estas seleccionando ubuntu en la pantalla de inicio?
<LuisMi> daniel tienes los drivers de linux para tu dispositivo?
<daniel> si, los descargué de la página.
<daniel> pero cuando compilo con make algo hace, pero con un error, luego con make install, nada.
<LuisMi> que te aparece con make install?
<daniel> dame un sec
<daniel> make[1]: se sale del directorio «/home/daniel/Escritorio/2009_1204_RT3070_Linux_STA_v2.1.2.0/os/linux»
<daniel> make: *** [install] Error 2
<LuisMi> lo hiciste con sudo?
<daniel> sudo -s , estoy con root
<LuisMi> mira no soy experto.. pero también he tenido que compilar drivers
<LuisMi> y lo primero es tener los build esentials. o algo así..
<daniel> no viene por defecto ?
<LuisMi> pues en la versión en que la tuve que hacer. no
<LuisMi> a veces vienen instrucciones en el makefile ..
<LuisMi> para que configures tu path
<LuisMi> osea donde esta tu kernel...
<daniel> x D, pues ahí no entiendo la verdad
<LuisMi> no tienes un archivo de instrucciones?
<daniel> en la instrucciones del driver habla sobre kernel, pero dice: "(system need install kernel-header package, should be installed by default)"
<daniel> y pues, cuando busqué, ya tengo una versión instalada.
<LuisMi> si.. son las cabeceras que deben de coincidir con tu kernel
<LuisMi> algo así como 2.6. x.x.x
<daniel> si
<daniel> está en su última versión obviamente, pq no permite actualizar
<LuisMi> bueno.. como consejo.. busca ayuda más temprano.. porque los expertos ya se fueron...
<LuisMi> y pues paciencia..
<LuisMi> yo me tardé 2 dias en compilar mi driver..
<LuisMi> y si no pues te queda la opción de ndiswrapper..
<LuisMi> y usas los drivers de windows..
<daniel> mmm...
<daniel> pues por el momento tendré que seguir utilizando windows jaja, no puedo casi navegar, las otras versiones de ubuntu no me habían dado este problema.
<LuisMi> si.. luego así pasa...
<LuisMi> bueno.. me voy..
<LuisMi> suerte
<daniel> saludos, gracias.
<juanantonio_> Buenas
<juanantonio_> Como preguntaba el otro día, ¿hay algún error noticiable ya en 11.04 y que tenga que ver con aMule?
<dabor> juanantonio: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<juanantonio> dabor> ¿Me das el enlace para que lo reporte?
<braiam> www.ubuntu.com/natty/knowbugs o algo así
<dabor> juanantonio: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/+login
<dabor> en la misma web con user y pass
<juanantonio> Ok, ¿pero es para que lo reporte?
<juanantonio> Porque ya entré y no veo que nadie haya puesto ese error
<dabor> juanantonio: no siempre en todas las PC se puede reproducir el mismo error
<juanantonio> Ok
<juanantonio> voy a probar a desinstalar y reinstalar
<dabor> juanantonio: no creo que eso solucione algo
<juanantonio> y si no saco nada en claro, lo pongo ahí. Gracias
<dabor> juanantonio: inicia amule desde terminal, a ver si te tira algun log de error
<dabor> cuando falle
<juanantonio> ¿El programa o el demonio?
<dabor> juanantonio: entendí que te daba error el programa
<juanantonio> Los 2; los inicio (1 a la vez, claro) y cuando vuelvo a mirar la pantalla a ver qué tal va, me sale una ristra de errores y el PC bloqueado
<juanantonio> y con el 10.10 iba muy bien
<vianstak> saludos a todos
<vianstak> este es canal de ayuda de ubuntu?
<dabor> vianstak: si
<vianstak> dabor, gracias
<vianstak> tengo un problema al inciciar xchat irc en ubuntu 11.4
<vianstak> simplemente no inicia
<dabor> vianstak: abrir una terminal y ejecutar xchat desde ahi
<vianstak> que debo hacer, saben soy buevo en ubuntu es mi primera instalacion
<dabor> vianstak: te puede dar info sobre el problema
<vianstak> dabor, como hago eso?
<dabor> vianstak: busca terminal en el menu
<dabor> y la ejecutas
<dabor> vianstak: despues escribis xchat y le das enter, solo eso
<vianstak> alt +f2?
<dabor> vianstak: bueno, si te gusta asi, alt+F2 y ejecutas gnome-terminal
<vianstak> solo parpadea la pantalla y como que quiere abrir una venta pero despues se cierra
<dabor> vianstak: que cosa? no te abre una terminal?
<vianstak> bueno es que creo que no se que es la terminal preciono alt+f2 y se abre un renglon donde escribir
<vianstak> despues escribo gnometerminal y aparece un icono con unos engranes
<dabor> vianstak: bueno, ahi escribis gnome-terminal y le das enter
<dabor> vianstak: lleva un guión
<vianstak> dabor, ok
<vianstak> no me abre nada
<vianstak> dabor ok ya abrio
<dabor> vianstak: ahora en esa pantalla escribis xchat y le das enter
<vianstak> se queda parpadeando el cursor en la terminal
<vianstak> dabor, y no abre
<dabor> vianstak: te dá alguna info en la terminal?
<vianstak> dabor, no nada
<vianstak> el programa q quiero abrir es chat irc xchat-gnome
<dabor> alguna vez inició o nunca?
<dabor> vianstak: entonces es otra cosa
<braiam> vianstak: mejor usa xchat
<vianstak> dabor, si inicio algunas veces y despues ya no
<dabor> escribi xchat-gnome
<vianstak> ok
<braiam> vianstak: ese si que funciona...
<vianstak> dabor,  solo me sale abortado
<braiam> vianstak: «sudo apt-get install x-chat
<braiam> »
<vianstak> que hago lo desinstalo?
<vianstak> pues me conecte con xchat
<vianstak> pero me intriga saber por que ya no abre
<vianstak> o como debo iniciarlo o reparar la instalacion
<vianstak> ya lo desinstale y lo reintale y no jalo
<Souchiro> hasta mañana :D
<vianstak> Souchiro,  bye
<vianstak> que debo hacer?
<dabor> vianstak: xchat y xchat-gnome son programas diferentes
<vianstak> dabor,  si asi es por eso digo que el que no abre es xchatgnome
<vianstak> y me conecte con xchat
<dabor> vianstak: normalmente se soluciona borrando el archivo de configuración
<vianstak> dabor, ok y eso como lo hago?
<dabor> vianstak: debe ser una carpeta oculta llamada .xchat-gnome en tu home
<vianstak> es posible q me cambiaran la configuracion remotamente?
<vianstak> dabor,  ok la busco
<vianstak> me tengo que ir lo veo despues muchas gracias por la ayuda
<vianstak> ya estare despues por aca molestandolos con mas preguntas
<vianstak> bye
<colo> el 10.04 se puede instalar en un dual core?
<fernandito> colo, claro...
<colo> fernandito, ok gracias,
<zertorer> alguien m explica como hacer esto
<zertorer> xD
<zertorer> http://puredata.info/docs/tutorials/HowToRunPDWithRealtimePriorityInUbuntu
<zertorer> m tira error a cada rato
<zertorer> sera.. xD
<zertorer> entocns intentare esto
<zertorer> http://foro.powers.cl/viewtopic.php?t=129148&highlight=lexmark
<zertorer> xD
<zertorer> yo dañando todo el ubuntu xD creo yo cE
<morfeo> al correr un juego se me traba la maquina, tengo el driver de la video instalado sera que no la usa?
<dabor> morfeo: es un juego para linux?
<morfeo> urban terror dabor
<morfeo> lo descargue para linux, pero se corre con un .exe
<Mistery159> no no
<Mistery159> lo estás haciendo mal
<Mistery159> el ejecutable tiene extensión: .i386
<Mistery159> para 32 bits
<Mistery159> y .x86_64 para 64 bits
<Mistery159> debes darles permisos de ejecución
<Mistery159> el .exe es para windows
<Mistery159> todos esos archivos están en la misma carpeta que el .exe que ejecutas
<morfeo> le di permisos de ejecucio Mistery159 y lo ejecuto, corre pero cuando trato de cambiar de ventana se traba
<Mistery159> mmm
<Mistery159> que entorno gráfico usas?
<Mistery159> gnome? KDE?
<Mistery159> lxde? xcfe?
<Mistery159> xfce*
<morfeo> gnome
<Mistery159> 2.x? o 3?
<morfeo> 2.x
<Mistery159> con compiz o metacity?
<morfeo> clasico
<Mistery159> a mi me daba problemas con compiz
<Mistery159> se me traba cuando queria cambiar de aplicación
<morfeo> a mi igual
<Mistery159> creo que es problema del gestor de ventanas o el que se encarga de la composición
<Mistery159> en cambio en KDE me va perfecto
<morfeo> pero tengo 2 de ram y una nvidia de 84oo, una vez oi al alguien aqui decir que no la estaba usando y me dijo que comando usar, lo hubiera copiado >_<
<Mistery159> no la estabas usando la que?
<Mistery159> o.O?
<Mistery159> la tarjeta gráfica?
<morfeo> asceleracion
<Mistery159> siempre la va a usar
<Mistery159> verifica con glxgears
<Mistery159> en la terminal
<morfeo> el me dijo, como soy nuevo en linux crei
<morfeo> No esta instalada la aplicacion, la instalo?
<Mistery159> mesa-utils o algo asi?
<Mistery159> si
<morfeo> ok
<morfeo> me salen unos disque engranes, disque girando, no se ve girar
<morfeo> Mistery159: se traban
<Mistery159> mmm
<Mistery159> glxinfo | grep direct
<Mistery159> intenta eso
<morfeo> direct rendering: Yes
<morfeo>     GL_EXT_Cg_shader, GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test, GL_EXT_direct_state_access,
<Mistery159> mmm
<Mistery159> que raro
<Mistery159> que drivers usas?
<morfeo> el recomendado
<morfeo> el privativo
<Juankof> alguien sabe configurar X11VNC????
<morfeo> pero hay otro, lo cambio?
<Mistery159> mmm
<Mistery159> eres novel en linux?
<morfeo> si
<Mistery159> mmm
<Mistery159> que paso cuando pusiste los engranajes?
<morfeo> salieron bien lentos
<morfeo> no se miraban rotar
<morfeo> solo me los imaginaba
<Mistery159> jajajaja
<Mistery159> ok
<Mistery159> que modelo es tu gráfica?
<Mistery159> NVIDIA cierto?
<morfeo> mira
<morfeo> aqui en la instalacion de drivers propìetarios dice que esta habilitado pero no se esta utilizando actualmente en el driver ese
<Mistery159> ahhh
<Mistery159> a lo mejor usas drivers nouveau
<morfeo> no, el de nvidia, el propietario, curren t version dice
<Mistery159> aham?
<Mistery159> que dice?
<morfeo> una descripcion del controlador habilitado, porque son dos, pero el que tengo habilitado abajo dice con un circulo verde. que el controlador ha sido habilitado pero que actualmente no esta en uso
<Mistery159> ok
<Mistery159> en una terminal escribe
<Mistery159> nvidia-xconfig
<Mistery159> y dime que te arroja eso
<morfeo> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<morfeo>                   Device section "Default Device" must have a Driver line.
<Mistery159> lo hiciste con sudo?
<morfeo> jaja no ahorita lo hago
<morfeo> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<morfeo> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<morfeo> lo mismo de antes mas eso
<morfeo> anteriormente me salia que no podia modificar el archivo
<Mistery159> ahora usa gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<morfeo> aja
<morfeo> ahora morfeo
<morfeo> ahora Mistery159 ?
<Mistery159> bien
<Mistery159> entra en: www.pastebin.com
<Mistery159> y pega todo lo que dice ahi
<braiam> yo estaba aquí Mistery159 :/
<Mistery159> ayuda :)
<Mistery159> te resumo todo
<Mistery159> morfeo ha instalado los drivers propietarios
<Mistery159> el recomentado o version current
<braiam> nope, leo el backlog?
<Mistery159> recomendado*
<Decepticon> hola
<Decepticon> buenas noches
<Mistery159> lo que te sea más rapido :z
<braiam> prefiero el más estable...
<braiam> morfeo: pasa «lspci» por pastebin
<Decepticon> alguien sabe como ver peliculas blue ray en ubuntu =?
<morfeo> ahorita braiam ademas del xorg.conf
<Mistery159> bueno me retiro
<Mistery159> hasta luego
<Mistery159> morfeo: te dejo en manos de braiam
<Mistery159> :D
<morfeo> ok gracias Mistery159
<morfeo> Buenas noches
<braiam> morfeo: dame primero el lspci para saber que driver debes usar
<braiam> Decepticon: instalaste "ubuntu-restricted-extras"?
<Decepticon> no
<Decepticon> cómo se hace=??
<morfeo> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8400M GS] (rev a1)
<morfeo> braiam: esa es la parte que te interesa?
<morfeo> http://pastebin.com/VAwvc7Am
<morfeo> el xorg.conf
<braiam> Decepticon: en una consola o terminal escribe «sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras»
<braiam> morfeo: que versión de ubuntu usas?
<morfeo> 11.4
<Decepticon> yo 10.04 lucyd 32 bits
<Decepticon> sólo puedo oirla
<Decepticon> no verla
<Decepticon> braiam:  no puedo ver la pelicula pero si puedo oirls muy bien
<fernandito> mmm Decepticon y que pelicula es???
<Decepticon> blu ray
<Decepticon> mvk
<Decepticon> extension mvk
<fernandito> que reproductor estas usando????
<fernandito> Decepticon, haber si esto te sirve http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/98952, y6o leo normal mvk con el totem
<braiam> morfeo: mata la X, vete a la tty, y ejecuta «sudo X -configure»
<morfeo> kill x?
<braiam> morfeo: no, «sudo service gdm stop»
<morfeo> pendiente
<marti1125> Hi :D
<morfeo> braiam: se traba, no comienza tty ninada asi, se queda en stopping chromium o algo asi y ok despues nada
<braiam> morfeo: tienes que cambiarte a la tty con Ctrl + Alt + F1
<morfeo> despues de detener las x?
<braiam> morfeo: o antes! como prefieras
<morfeo> ok
<braiam> la tty es como una consola
<braiam> morfeo: ya?
<morfeo> dice que hubo un error, que hay mas screen de las especificadas creo braiam
<braiam> morfeo: trata reiniciando, antes de iniciar sesión cambiate a la tty,
<morfeo> ok braiam
<braiam> mata las X, y corre el comando
<morfeo> o la inicio de un solo como tty? es que tengo doble boot asi que creo que la ofrece
<braiam> morfeo: existe el modo de recuperación
<braiam> ahí puedes encontrar algunas opciones
<morfeo_> ahora recuerdo mas, error cargando wmgdfx, el modulo no existe, y se han creado mas screen de los dispositivos encontrados braiam
<braiam> mm... morfeo_ realmente ya no se que podría ser, porque el xorg.conf luce valido para mi
<morfeo_> mmm ni modo braiam seguire averiguando si encuentro algo te lo comparto
<braiam> ok
<morfeo> fosco_: tu que todo lo sabes y sino te lo inventas, como hago para poner en uso mi tarjeta de video, ya instale en driver y esta habilitado solo que dice no esta en uso actualmente
<m4v> morfeo: pregunta al canal, no hay soporte personalizado.
<morfeo> perdon m4v leiste mi problema? bueno leyeron?
<m4v> morfeo: fosco debe estar durmiendo, es molesto que te resalten el nick
<m4v> morfeo: si, es un bug que está reportado en launchpad
<morfeo> mmm
<morfeo> no lo han arreglado m4v ?
<m4v> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/771788
<m4v> nop
<morfeo> pero alguien, creo que fosco me lo pudo arreglar, solo que en el ubuntu anterior
<morfeo> m4v: segun veo en 32 bits no da el problema
<m4v> morfeo: donde dice que no afecta 32bits?
<morfeo> bueno dice que es de arquitectura amd64 y no menciona nada de 32, supuse´
<m4v> morfeo: de hecho, ya leo que hay varios usuarios de 32bits reportando lo mismo
<morfeo> m4v: pierdo las esperanzas? dejo de leer?
<m4v> morfeo: haceme el favor de leer el bug report, te afecta a ti, no a mí. Y sin embargo lo tuve que leer porque vos haces suposiciones sin fundamentos
<m4v> morfeo: tenés que esperar el fix y actualizar supongo.
<morfeo> ok gracias m4v
<fzeta> Buenos días máquinas;)
<fosco_> buenas
<Carlitos__> enas
<luckatoni> Hai algun comando que te devuelva el numero de procesos en total?
<icedreame> buenas chicos
<icedreame> oir una preguntita , alguien interesado en un proyecto de penertracion web?
<luckatoni> penertracion?
<icedreame> DS eres mas feo que yo mano xd
<icedreame> estas en todos los sitios ehh
<icedreame> sorry wrong channel ehh
<luckatoni> pues si esta en todos los sitio el D
<luckatoni> DS * , aqui no esta
<geckoclown> buenos dias
<icedreame> buenas chicos
<icedreame> Alguien interesado en un proyecto de penetracion web ? Buena recompensa
<geckoclown> eso es delito
<icedreame> delito ?
<icedreame> y tu que saves si es mi web y estoy testeando la seguridad  ?
<icedreame> no hables de lo que no sabes
<geckoclown> si es tu web y lo haces tu, perfecto, sino es delito y el que no  sabe y ademas es un maledyu
<geckoclown> *maleducado
<icedreame> geckoclown a ver simplemente te he dicho que gritas delito sin saber lo que es, yo mal educado ok ? y tu mal metedor xd
<icedreame> pero weno xd
<icedreame> es lo que hay
<luckatoni> podeis descutir esos temas en privado o offtopic
<luckatoni> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<icedreame> sorry luckatoni tienes toda la razon
<geckoclown> ciao
<Tarrasquero> ya es un hecho... http://pastebin.com/VbvHzN6n
<Tarrasquero> gran salto y pocos cambios
<icedreame> Alguien interesado en un proyecto de penetracion web ? Buena recompensa
<Tarrasquero> este canal no es el apropiado para ello
<Tarrasquero> aqui no se fomentan actos delictivos :P
<baltuna> alguien podría ayudarme a reducir mi partición /home y crear una partición para W7? Particionar, asignar, recuperar grub...
<Tarrasquero> baltuna: eso se hace desde un livecd
<Tarrasquero> así que inicia con uno y entra de nuevo aqui
<baltuna> ok, ahora vuelvo pues Tarrasquero
<ubuntu_> alguien me ayuda a redimensionar la particion &home y creear desde ah'i una particion para W7, creando el grub y demas? tengo el backup hecho y estoy en el livecd
<alexneb2> buenas...
<alexneb2> al final he vuelto a ubuntu :P
<alexneb2> dudas que me salen... pidgin me muestra la opcion de la videoconverencia (audio video) pero no me da la opcion de llamar.. aparece en gris.. alguis sabria decirme si me hace falta algun paquete o algo?
<Ahimsa> alexneb2: Que cuenta tienes configurada?
<alexneb2> ahisma tengo facebook.. gmail.. hotmail.. yahoo..  identi.ca
<alexneb2> pero niguna me da la opcion...
<alexneb2> :S
<Ahimsa> Que yo recuerde, hace 1 año o así, solo funcionaba la videollamada con Emesene
<alexneb2> Ahimsa:  emesene soporta videollamada?
<inurl>  i have a project for web penetration, good conditioned, any one interest?
<alexneb2> inurl?
<AndChat|> hola a todos
<icedreame> alexneb2 dime
<juanantonio> Buenas. ¿Puedo usar live hotmail en Thunderbird?
<HectorAOssaH> say Hola
<juanantonio> Hola, Hector
<HectorAOssaH> Es un placer conocerte, Juanantonio...
<juanantonio> lo mismo, buen hombre
<HectorAOssaH> Soy relativamente nuevo en estas lides del Open Source, sin embargo estoy obsesionado con la idea de formar parte de un proyecto de desarrollo.
<juanantonio> Ajá. Yo simplemente soy usuario; probé hace unos años SuSE y me gustó bastante, aunque ahora que me vendieron una torre con Vista, instalé Kubuntu-64 y nada que ver, esto es una bala :P
<HectorAOssaH> La frase adecuada desde mi punto de vista sería: Ajá. Yo afortunadamente soy un Gran Usuario
<HectorAOssaH> Por el hecho
<HectorAOssaH> de estar participando en los cimientos de la Sociedad del "Conocimiento".
<juanantonio> Ya, es que yo no llego a tanto, ojalá
<juanantonio> pero bueno, a cambio me ha dado muchas alegrías aprender cosas
<juanantonio> Bueno, esta noche vuelvo, que tengo que irme a trabajar y organizar cosas
<juanantonio> Chaíto
<HectorAOssaH> juan antonio, tu si llegas a tanto y a más, pues rucuerda que "EL CONOCIMIENTO ES UN DERECHO INALIENABLE DEL SER HUMANO"."
<bbr> hola... quizas alguien pueda decirme un gestor de grub?
<bbr> antes, en la version 9.1 tenia uno muy bueno pero no recuerdo cual era.
<guampa> bbr: yo usaba startup-manager pero creo que con grub2 no funca
<bbr> guampa: ahhh por eso no me funciona.... yo crei que uhmmmm me habia equivocado de gestor...
<guampa> :/
<guampa> !grub
<kubot> GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<guampa> lee la guia y no vas a necesitar ningun gestor ;)
<bbr> guampa: cual guia? donde esta?
<guampa> ahi aparece el link arribita
<guampa> !grub | bbr
<kubot> bbr: GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<LordWicH0> hola. han probado android?
 * guampa no
<bbr> grub-install-v alguien sabe xq no me devuelve los datos del grub que pido en un termina? orden no encontrada
<guampa> la orden es "grub-install" , -v es un modificador, tiene que estar separado de la orden por un espacio
<guampa> como lo escribis todo junto el interprete de comandos cree que queres invocar una orden llamada "grub-install-v"
<LordWicH0> o no existe loque buscas o el comando ed incorrecto
<bbr> grub-install (GRUB) 1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3
<bbr> pos si, pero no me dice mucho...
<guampa> bbr: grub-install se  usa mas que nada cuando lo queres instalar en un dispositivo externo
<guampa> si queres actualizar el grub que ya tenes instalado de ubuntu, el comando es "update-grub"
<bbr> vaya tinglado que han armado al principio de un sistema ..... El grub 2
<bbr> tu imaginate que alguien instala  u-10 u 11.04 y le desaparece todo arranque como me paso a mi. 5 dias buscando solucion y aun hoy llego arrancar y tarda un webo....
<guampa> eso pasa por actualizar, la gente esta convencida que es obligatorio tener la ultima version
<guampa> con lo que cuesta dejar el OS como tiene que andar
<bbr> no se porque cambiar algo que funciona bien. Esto es como los programas de la tele. Hay un programa que da varios millones y por experimentar lo cambian por otro que los manda a la porra....
<guampa> mientras tu OS  siga recibiendo updates y parches de seguridad no le veo la gracia andar rehaciendo todo cada seis meses, cuando terminaste de acomodarte va otra vez la mula al trigo
<bbr> asi pasa en gnu/linux
<guampa> no, eso depende la distro
<guampa> hay otras que son mas estables
<guampa> es mas, ubuntu saca releases estables: las LTS
<bbr> claro, pero yo tenia instalado en mi portatil u-9.04 un dia hace poco, me sale un anuncio que ya no hay actualizacones... o me cambio o me cambio....
<guampa> !lts
<kubot> LTS significa Long Term Support (Soporte de larga duración). Las versiones LTS de Ubuntu serán soportadas por 3 años en el escritorio, y 5 años en el servidor. La versión LTS actual de Ubuntu es !lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<bbr> y me encuentro con todos estos pollos...
<guampa> 10.04 es una version bastante experimental. 10.04 o 10.10 son mas estables y maduras y 10.04 es lts
<guampa> perdon: 11.04 es la que es bastante experimental
<bbr> claro...
<vianstak> wenas a todos
<vianstak> existe un programam de descarga p2p como el emule pero para ubuntu?
<guampa> amule
<vianstak> guampa, gracias ¿y es dificl configurarlo?
<guampa> es un clon de emule, es igual de dificil
<vianstak> jajaja ok gracias
<vianstak> y otra pregunta como abro los puertos en ubuntu?
<fosco_> vianstak, los puertos no son de ubuntu, son del router
<fosco_> abrelos exactamente igual que lo harías desde windows
<vianstak> fosco_,  eso quiere decir que no trae fireware ubuntu?
<fosco_> si quieres decir firewall sí, ubuntu lleva firewall, pero por defecto no bloquea ningun puerto
<vianstak> firewall quise decir
<vianstak> a oki
<LordWicH0> han utilizado android?
<fzeta> res
<luckatoni> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<seyacat> hola
<femichel> hola una distro para niños que recomienden
<cousteau> ubuntu valdría... aunque a lo mejor algo tipo edubuntu o guadalinex está bien
<cousteau> puede que edubuntu sea lo más indicado
<cousteau> (no la he probado)
<guampa> femichel: tambien tenes el OS del proyecto OLPC
<guampa> basado en linux, Sugar creo q se llama
<femichel> gracias
<hashashin> nas
<liher> hola
<liher> aqui nadie habla?
<liher> sois un poco soseras
<liher> jejejeje
<liher> kaixoooooooooooooooooooooo
<bl4ckc00k1e> buenas
<bl4ckc00k1e> estoy repasando comando unix para un entrevista de trabajo
<bl4ckc00k1e> y no se con que comando puedo ver la linea X de un fichero
<bl4ckc00k1e> se que esta tail, head, cat, more, pero un comando para leer una linea especidica?
<guampa> sed -n 'Np'
<guampa> N == numero de linea
<guampa> y para que lo haga un poco mas rapido le podes agregar un 'q' para que salga luego de imprimir esa linea
<guampa> sedf -n 'Np;q'
<bl4ckc00k1e> guampa, seria por ejemplo: sed -22 n2.pl?
<bl4ckc00k1e> no me sale bien el comando xd
<guampa> sed -n '22p;q' n2.pl
<BsdNeo> alguno usa jitsi ?
<bl4ckc00k1e> guampa, guampa ok, perfecto, a que viene la p tras el numero?
<guampa> p es el comando "imprimir"
<guampa> 22p es "imprimir la linea 22"
<guampa> ; es separador de comandos y q es "salir"
<guampa> -n es suprimir la salida x defecto, o sea que solo imprimira lo que le digas explicitamente con el comando p
<bl4ckc00k1e> guampa, ok perfecto, muchas gracias
<guampa> x nada
<bl4ckc00k1e> por cierto en la entrevista me van a preguntar por ksh
<bl4ckc00k1e> es igual que bash? n
<guampa> nop, pero no tan distinto tampoco
<bl4ckc00k1e> vale, y otra pregunta tonta (es que parece ser que me haran un miniexamen de comandos), diferencias entre locate y find?
<bl4ckc00k1e> en teoria find es para busqueda avanzada, por tanto locate ni se usa?
<guampa> no
<guampa> find es el mas usado porque controlas mucho mas que es lo que queres encontrar ylo que queres hacer con lo que encontras
<guampa> mientras que locate trabaja con una pequeña db que se actualiza periodicamente con un cronjob
<guampa> son diferentes
<guampa> proba x ejemplo "locate smb"
<guampa> te va a tirar todo lo que en la base de datos tenga esa cadena
<bl4ckc00k1e> justo
<bl4ckc00k1e> find, saca mucho mas
<guampa> find trabaja de manera diferente
<guampa> no usa ninguna base de datos
<guampa> para ponertelo de alguna manera mas directa
<bl4ckc00k1e> ademas te busca la cadena de texto en lso ficheros n'
<bl4ckc00k1e> o eso estoy viendo
<guampa> el mecanismo que crea la base de datos para "locate" se podria llegar a implementar basandose en el comando "find"
<bl4ckc00k1e> mientras que locate se basa mas en el nombre de lso archivos, puede ser? o me estoy colando
<bl4ckc00k1e> ok
<guampa> lo fundamental es que locate trabaja con su base de datos
<guampa> find trabaja con el sistema de archivos
<bl4ckc00k1e> ok
<bl4ckc00k1e> y ya la ultima pregunta :P, com narices tocabas lso demonios de inicio por consola?? yo antes tenia programas por consola que podias decidir cuales quitar o no, pero no me acuerdo del nombre del comando :S
<guampa> bl4ckc00k1e: bueno eso en ubuntu no entiendo muy bien como queda, porque ahora todo eso creo que lo maneja via upstart
<guampa> si upstart tiene compatibildad con sysv init, calculo que se pueden seguir usando los scrips en /etc/init.d y /etc/rcN.d como ha sido hasta ahora
<bl4ckc00k1e> guampa, te estas refiriendo a editar lso scripts de ahi no?
<Soupermanito> igual desde las herramientas administrativas tenes opciones gui para editar que se inicia o no
<bl4ckc00k1e> si, pero no viene todas
<bl4ckc00k1e> y necesito hacerlo por shell
<bl4ckc00k1e> nada de raton xD
<bl4ckc00k1e> yo usaba un programa que te ahcia un lsitado y elegias cuales quitar, muy comodo
<bl4ckc00k1e> hacerlo manual, que yo recuerde (en Debian) tenias que irte carpeta por carpeta buscando al programa , de las 6 que hay o algo asi
<guampa> en debian, y hasta ahora en ubuntu se usaba update-rc.d
<bl4ckc00k1e> yo en debian lo hacia editando
<bl4ckc00k1e> no conzco update-rc.d
<bl4ckc00k1e> voy a tirar de man a ver como es
<guampa> tambien se puede editar a mano pero un comando es mucho mejor
<guampa> en centos y tal vez en otros redhats se usa chkconfig
<bl4ckc00k1e> guampa, vaya, muy comodo, gracias
<bl4ckc00k1e> fuera vmwae y nessud xD
<hashashin> bl4ckc00k1e, como no sea rcconf el programilla que dices
<hashashin> apt-get install rcconf
<bl4ckc00k1e> hashashin, si, jjaja era ese xD
<bl4ckc00k1e> gracias por la ayuda todos :D
<Soupermanito> :D
<Soupermanito> de nada
<Soupermanito> aunque no ayude :P
<rolonavarta> Preguntonta del día... si yo le doy a un achivo "sudo chmod -R 777 archivo.txt" le estoy dando permiso de ejecución tambien... para quitarle el permiso de ejecución debería poner 77X donde X debería se¿?
<BoF> escritura lectura ejecucion
<fosco__> rolonavarta, 7 es lectura+escritura+ejecucion
<fosco__> lectura+escritura es 5
<fosco__> perdon 6
<rolonavarta> y para darle escritura y lectura nada mas¿?
<rolonavarta> 77
<rolonavarta> ?
<fosco__> no
<fosco__> a ver
<fosco__> para empezar si el archivo es tuyo no necesitas sudo
<fosco__> después los tres numeros se refieren a los permisos para propietario|grupo|otros
<fosco__> 777 significa 7 para propietario, 7 para grupo, 7 para otros
<rolonavarta> perfect
<rolonavarta> para otros quitarle el ejecutar
<fosco__> 4 = lectura
<fosco__> 2 = escritura
<fosco__> 1 = ejecución
<fosco__> suma los valores de los permisos q quieras dar y obtendrás los numero que has de poner
<rolonavarta> ah! joya
<rolonavarta> porq en google no lo explican comno vos fosco__ ahora si lo entendi
<rolonavarta> en mi ejemplo seria 776
<fosco__> porque google es sólo un programa
<fosco__> y por suerte aun las personas somos más inteligentes
<fosco__> ;)
<rolonavarta> Genial!! fosco__ jaja
<rolonavarta> mil gracias fosco__
<fosco__> de nada
<zertorer> alguien sabe.. el comando para instalar wuicktime  ? o no existe xD
<zertorer> ya lolo hice
<zertorer> xd
<zertorer> *$ sudo apt-get install quicktime-utils
<zertorer> xD
<fosco__> perfecto
<zertorer> oh m sigue pidiendoq  instale wquciktime :S
<zertorer> m sale cant no find quicktime. or reinstall qt 7 or late
<zertorer> alguien tiene alguna otra opcion ? necesito el quicktime para usar processing
<baltuna> buenas, hay alguien que me ayude a redimensionar /home para crear una particion de W7 poniendo el grub y todo bien?
<Enlil> hola
<Enlil> hay alguna manera de volver los manuales que salen con man al español?
<Enlil> porque muchas veces que pregunto aquí me decís que está en español, pero al final nunca pregunto como lo habéis hecho
<Soupermanito> se fue
<Soupermanito> Enlil, ah no mira esta ahi
<Soupermanito> :P
<Enlil> ¿?
<Soupermanito> sudo apt-get install manpages-es
<Soupermanito> sudo apt-get install manpages-es-extra
<Enlil> debería venir por defecto
 * Soupermanito no hace ubuntu
<Enlil> jaja
<Soupermanito> y cuando localizas suele instalarlo
<vianstak> saludos de nuevo
<Soupermanito> saludos
<Enlil> yo nunca lo he tenido instalado
<Enlil> y ponía la ubicación bien
<vianstak> en que directorio encuentro el ejecutable de videolan?
<Enlil> daba por hecho que los manuales estarían en ingles
<Enlil> /usr/bin/vlc
<vianstak> Enlil, gracias
<Enlil> nada
<Enlil> con whereis el nombre del programa
<Enlil> la terminal te dice muy rápido estas cosas
<Enlil> hice  whereis vlc
<vianstak> Enlil, donde encuentro los comandos para la terminal , es decir hay un listado en ubuntu? o lo encuentro en la red?
<Soupermanito> en la red
<Enlil> mmmm hay bastante listados en la web
<vianstak> es que soy nuevo en ubuntu
<Soupermanito> http://freeengineer.org/learnUNIXin10minutes.html
<Enlil> vianstak, si vas a usarlo intensivamente
<Enlil> que depende
<Enlil> puesto que no siempre es necesario
<Enlil> pero es más rápido en muchas ocasiones
<vianstak> me gustaria usarlo intensamente
<Enlil> te recomiendo unas cosas
<Enlil> sí
<vianstak> o sea usarlo bien
<Enlil> pues lo primero sería asignar una tecla de llamada
<Enlil> a la terminal
<Soupermanito> vianstak, http://genlinux.wordpress.com/2008/05/12/gowto-comandos-esenciales-de-linux/
<vianstak> me lo encontre en la red lo probe y me gusto
<Enlil> y luego también tener una imagen de fondo de la terminal con los comandos que más utilices
<vianstak> ahora me quiero mudar completamente a ubuntu
<Enlil> pero vamos esto es con calma
<vianstak> okas
<Enlil> yo utilizo la terminal para cosas extrañas :-d
<Enlil> no para lo normal
<vianstak> vale
<Enlil> por ejemplo descargar 1000 imágenes
<Enlil> o cosas así
<Enlil> guake es un buen programa de terminal
<Enlil> y otro consejo
<Enlil> es que aprendas a hacer alias
<vianstak> a ver dime
<vianstak> que es eso?
<Enlil> http://fabianperez.blogspot.com/2008/08/alias-para-comandos-en-ubuntu-linux.html
<Enlil> es una manera
<Soupermanito> Enlil, con el tiempo usas la consola para todo, o al menos alt-f2 > comando >ejecutar
<Enlil> de asignarle un comando que a veces es un poco largo
<Enlil> Soupermanito, yo por lo menos lo tengo con una combinación de teclas (alt+-)
<Enlil> como por ejemplo
<Enlil> sudo apt-get install programa
<Enlil> en vez de poner eso
<Enlil> pues sólo tendrías que poner " instalar programa"
<Enlil> si asignas el alias correspondiente
<Enlil> que sería
<Soupermanito> nah
<Soupermanito> eso es peligroso
<Soupermanito> pero si ya estas acostumbrado pues ahi tu
<vianstak> por que es peligroso
<Soupermanito> pero lo mejor es usar una consola y poner las cosas bien en vista
<Enlil> alias instalar='sudo apt-get install'
<Enlil> no veo el peligro puesto que te sigue pidiendo la contraseña de sudo
<Soupermanito> porque si te equivocas al crear el enlace, por cualquier razon que sea, podes causar problemas y ni siquiera notarlo
<Soupermanito> pues haya ustedes, a mi, personalemente, no me parece buena idea
<Enlil> bueno, es un ejemplo
<Enlil> yo lo tengo para llamar a programas desde un directorio
<Enlil> etc
<Enlil> simplemente por saberlo es útil
<vianstak> eso si
<vianstak> es bueno saber todo
<Enlil> a mí cuando tenía en la terminal de guake era una maravilla porque tenía el fondo modificado con una lista de comandos y alias y era sólo apretar F12 y ver los comandos
<Enlil> pero eso es a gusto del consumidor
<vianstak> estoy usando la dist 11.4 q es muy grafica y no me cuesta tanto llamar programas
<Enlil> sí
<Enlil> aunque a mí unity todavía me desconcierta un poco
<Enlil> y luego también está una cosa un poco más avanzada
<Enlil> que son los scripts de bash
<vianstak> que es eso?
<Enlil> es como pequeños programitas que puedes escribir tu mismo
<Enlil> con las ordenes
<Enlil> por ejemplo para extraer el sonido de un vídeoo
<vianstak> kmara
<Enlil> pero ya digo que eso es un poco más complicado
<vianstak> orale pero suena interesante
<Enlil> sí jeje
<vianstak> bueno creo que comenzare por el principio
<Soupermanito> de lo que es programacion en linux, los scripts de bash son lo mas sencillito
<Soupermanito> XD
<vianstak> ayer no sabia como abrir la consola
<vianstak> jejejej
<Soupermanito> :P
<Enlil> mira esto sería un ejemplo
<Enlil> justo hace un momento hice
<vianstak> a ver dime
<Enlil> para descargar un montón de imágenes de un libro medieval
<Enlil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/615459/
<Soupermanito> vianstak, apreta ctrl-alt-F[1-6] y luego crtl-alt-F7
<Enlil> nono
<Soupermanito> XD
<Enlil> se refiere a la gráfica
<Enlil> a la terminal gráfica
<Soupermanito> si pero quiero que lo haga para que descubra algo que nunca jamas vera en windows
<Enlil> la TERMINAL no hace falta a no ser que te cargues algo LOL
<Enlil> sí jaja
<vianstak> eso es abrir 6 terminales?
<Enlil> me acuerdo que una vez en una tienda de mac le pregunté al de la tienda que como se accedía a la terminal no-gráfica y se me quedó mirando con los ojos como platos
<Enlil> es una terminal que no es gráfica
<Enlil> modo texto
<Enlil> sirve para cuando se ha escacharrado algo gordo
<vianstak> mmm es como cmd de windows? el msdos?
<Enlil> compiz normalmente
<Enlil> más o menos
<Enlil> msdos
<Enlil> cmd sería la terminal gráfica
<Enlil> creo
<Enlil> Soupermanito, corrígeme si me equivoco
<Enlil> pero más potente jaja
<vianstak> orale que buena onda hasta que conozco quien me enseñe bien jajaja
<Enlil> pero bueno yo creo que antes de pasar a los scripts etc es bueno coger dominio del sistema
<Soupermanito> si
<vianstak> creo que me voy a estar unos añitos con linux xD
<Soupermanito> aprender a usar la consoloa
<Enlil> yo lo controlé en unos dos meses el sistema en sí
<Enlil> y la consola aún estoy aprendiendo
<Enlil> porque los man me cuestan
<Enlil> en la terminal
<Soupermanito> vianstak, bash o cualquier terminal de texto es como la madre de todos los sistemas operativos
<Soupermanito> desde cualquier terminal podes hacer praticamente todo
<vianstak> Orale
<Soupermanito> te recomiendo que instales mc
<vianstak> que es eso?
<Soupermanito> y luego abras mc en una terminal
<Soupermanito> :P
<Enlil> que es?
<Soupermanito> haslo >sudo apt-get install mc
<Soupermanito> XD
<braiam> !man mc
<kubot> mc | "Midnight Commander" (Comandante de Medianoche) es un navegador dedirectorios/gestor de archivos para sistemas operativos tipo Unix. | Prueba « man mc » en una terminal o ver http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/es/man1/mc.1.html
<Soupermanito> es el Midnight Commander
<Enlil> ah
<braiam> Soupermanito: Enlil ↑
<Enlil> jaja se parece bastante a msdos sí
<Soupermanito> cuando no tengas X, por mil razones puede pasar XD creeme, te salvara la vida tener mc
<Enlil> normalmente es compiz el culpable
<Enlil> LOL
<vianstak> a ver a ver deja lo instalo
<vianstak> copio y pego en la consola?
<Enlil> mmm
<Enlil> para ccopiar y pegar en la consola
<vianstak> no verdad
<Enlil> se puede sí
<Enlil> pero puedes subrayar un texto
<Enlil> y pegarlo
<Enlil> con el botón del medio
<Enlil> pero vamos yo no tenía el mc
<Enlil> no sé si realmente es util
<Soupermanito> D:
<Enlil> bueno bueno realmente no lo sé osea que me callo
<vianstak> ya no se que hice
<vianstak> creo q meti el xchat a la terminal
<Soupermanito> enlil si por cualquier razon perdes las x con mc podes navegar tus archivos, editarlos facil y rapidamente, borrarlos moverlos, crear carpetas, todo sin poner comandos
<Soupermanito> jajaja
<Soupermanito> XD
<Soupermanito> no claro que no
<Soupermanito> vianstak, escribilo a mano
<Soupermanito> sudo apt-get update
<Soupermanito> y
<Soupermanito> sudo apt-get install mc
<vianstak> y como pongo el xchat a como estaba?
<Soupermanito> F9
<Enlil> que bueno, esconde el menu de archivo
<Enlil> no lo sabía
<Soupermanito> espera, como 'como estaba'
<Soupermanito> XD
<vianstak> mira te platico
<Soupermanito> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<vianstak> tenia el xchat en creo el modo grafico y ahora se fue dentro de una pantalla en negro y no puedo pasar a otros programas con el cursor
<Enlil> haz una foto de pantalla con fuction+impr+pant
<Enlil> bueno, si no puedes mover entonces no sé
<vianstak> jajajaja
<vianstak> ahora si me la hice buena
<Enlil> puedes pulsar control+c
<vianstak> queria poner la terminal en el lanzador y derrepente me paso esto
<braiam> vianstak: usa "Alt+Tab"
<Enlil> que termina lo que tenga la terminal
<Soupermanito> no tengo idea
<Soupermanito> no sera algo de unity?
<vianstak> ya pero no cambia la ventana
<Enlil> probaste control+c?
<vianstak> veo las otras cosas que tenia abiertas pero no cambi a ellas
<Soupermanito> mmm
<Enlil> o alt+f4
<vianstak> control+ c es copiar?
<Enlil> (cerrar)
<Soupermanito> vianstak, podes cerrar el programa?
<Enlil> en la terminal es cerrarr
<vianstak> si pero no cierra
<vianstak> como cambiaria de escrtorio con las teclas?
<Soupermanito> vianstak, escribi /exec killall xchat
<Soupermanito> en xchat
<vianstak> ok si lo cierro regreso en un rato
<Soupermanito> kk
<Enlil> yo también me muevo aprovechando
<Enlil> ahroa vuelvo
<vianstak> listo
<Soupermanito> listo?
<Soupermanito> se arreglo?
<vianstak> ya me dejo usar lo demas
<vianstak> sip
<Soupermanito> poniendo /exec killall xchat?
<vianstak> como que meti el xchat en la terminal
<vianstak> si poniendo eso
<Soupermanito> que raro
<Soupermanito> me gustaria saber que hiciste
<vianstak> jajajaja
<Soupermanito> lo que decis simplemente no se puede
<Soupermanito> la consola no tiene X
<Soupermanito> las equis van afuera de la consola
<vianstak> bueno escribi en el renglon que sale cuando precionas alt+f2 ter gnome-terminal
<Soupermanito> ah
<Soupermanito> no no no
<Soupermanito> no podes usar apt-get desde ahi
<Soupermanito> tenes que usar la consola
<Soupermanito> si queres instalar desde la gui usa synaptic
<vianstak> y luego jale el icono al al barra de la derecha y lo solte pero creo que en la pantalla del xchat
<Enlil> o con el software cente
<Soupermanito> pones gksu synaptic en el laucher
<Enlil> que ees mejor según pasa el tiempo
<Soupermanito> nah el software center es para principiantes
<vianstak> bueno ese ya lo he usado y sin broncas pero creo que quiero aprender lo que sigue
<Soupermanito> los masters usand sudo apt-get o sudo aptitude si tienen ganas, o de ultima gksudo synaptic
<Soupermanito> pero el software center? nah
<Enlil> ok okk no me peguen. yo no lo utilizo mucho jajaja
<Soupermanito> desde el software center no podes romper nada
<vianstak> a ver entonces deja abro la terminal
<Enlil> te iba diciendo para copiar en la terminal
<Enlil> que hay varias formas
<Enlil> una es seleccionar un texto
<vianstak> la puedo llamar desde la gui
<Enlil> y luego en la terminal pulsas con el botón central. o si no también puedes copiar normal (control+c) y luego pegas pero con control+shift+v
<Soupermanito> tambien
<vianstak> ok
<Enlil> y lo mismo copiar desde la terminal
<Soupermanito> si, ctrl-c en la terminal mata el proceso que se este ejecutando
<Enlil> puesto que control+c es terminal proceso
<Enlil> copiar sería
<Enlil> control+shift+c
<Soupermanito> :)
<Enlil> yo te recomendaría tener una combinación de teclas asignada a la terminal
<Enlil> puesto que alt+f2 es otra cosa
<Soupermanito> prueba escribiendo ls -R /  en la terminal y cortalo con crtl-c
<braiam> x-chat copia con solo seleccionar el texto :P
<Soupermanito> verdad
<Soupermanito> insoportable
<braiam> s/cortarlo/terminarlo ?
<Soupermanito> si
<Enlil> Soupermanito, eso es como hacer du ?
<Soupermanito> du?
<Soupermanito> sep
<Soupermanito> pero a la forma l33t
<Enlil> pues das unos consejos muy raros entonces
<Enlil> jaja
<vianstak> ya se instalo
<braiam> Ctrl + C manda una señal de interrupt al proceso.
<Soupermanito> ;D
<Soupermanito> listo vianstak ahora solo escribi mc
<vianstak> van muy rapido jajajaja
<Soupermanito> en la terminal
<vianstak> ok
<Soupermanito> :D eso te salvara la vida
<vianstak> ya
<Enlil> eso y tener un browser también
<Soupermanito> copiar, renombrar, mover, borrar
<Enlil> w3m o algo de estos
<Soupermanito> todo sin tener que escribir comandos peligrosos
<Enlil> a mí me salvo una vez la vida el chat de freenode en terminal
<braiam> sudo apt-get install www-browser
<braiam> y irssi?
<Enlil> puesto que había ido l aluz
<Soupermanito> eso, irssi Enlil
<Enlil> sí
<Enlil> y se había estropeado el sistema de archivos
<Enlil> pero
<Soupermanito> sudo apt-get install irssi
<Enlil> se recupero haciendo las indicaciones que me dieron por aquí
<Enlil> :-D
<Soupermanito> y sudo apt-get install links2
<braiam> mm... creo que ya no estamos On-Topic...
<Soupermanito> ah
<Soupermanito> verdad
<Soupermanito> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<vianstak> bueno ahora que hago?
<braiam> habrá que agregar consejos a eso
<vianstak> ya tengo el cm
<braiam> vianstak: /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<braiam> ;)
<braiam> Enlil: /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<Enlil> sísí
<Enlil> iba ahora jeje
<baltuna> buenas, hay alguien que me pueda ayudar a redimensionar /home para crear una particion de W7 poniendo el grub y todo bien?
<dabor> baltuna: antes que nada copia de seguridad si hay datos importantes
<dabor> baltuna: despues utiliza gparted para redimensionar
<dabor> baltuna: el grub recien lo vas a tener que recuperar despues de instalar el w7
<baltuna> tengo el backup hecho ya dabor
<baltuna> entonces consistiría en, iniciar desde el livecd, redimensionar la partición, frmatear la nueva partición a ntfs. Reiniciar meter el cd de w7 he instalarlo
<baltuna> y luego poner el grub sería fácil?
<dabor> baltuna: conviene que dejes la ntfs al principio, si es posible
<braiam> !grub baltuna
<kubot> baltuna: GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<baltuna> dabor, a que te referes con al principio?
<baltuna> kubot, gracias, guardo el enlace
<kubot> baltuna: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<dabor> baltuna: al inicio del disco
<baltuna> ok, ya me sonaba que algo raro había, por eso no me he atrevido a hacerlo
<baltuna> si inicio ahora desde el livecd me echas una mano o tienes otras cosas que hacer?
<dabor> baltuna: sino empezar todo de cero, primero win y despues linux
<baltuna> una vez que empieze quiero terminar y no dejarlo a medias
<baltuna> prefiriría no empezar de 0 a poder ser dabor
<luckatoni> Alguien me puede decir como quitar el numero de procesos?solo el numero en total
<baltuna> no te pilla bien parece, no? dabor
<guampa> luckatoni: echo $(($(ps ax | wc -l)-1))
<luckatoni> umm, muchas gracias por la molestia guampa
<cousteau> ¿cómo quitar?
<baltuna> buenas mimecar, no se si te acuerdas pero el otro día me empezaste a ayudar con una redimension de /home para instalar W7. Empecé a hacer backup y se alargo bastante. Te pillo mal ahora para terminar con eso?
<mimecar> tengo algo de tiempo
<baltuna> lo que me interesaría sería la redimensión y poner la particion ntfs (para W7) primero en el disco. Luego ya el instalar w7 acertaré y para el grub tengo un enlace para añadirlo desde el livecd
<mimecar> windows 7 necesita dos particiones
<mimecar> si tienes hueco podrás hacer la instalación normal
<mimecar> y después preguntar como poner grub
<baltuna> como 2 particiones?
<cousteau> por cierto... ¿ubuntu se instala en 3 particiones por defecto, o ya no?
<baltuna> bueno, me paso al livecd y seguimos hablando, ok mimecar?
<Soupermanito> cousteau, no lo creo
<baltuna> mimecar, ya estoy en el livecd, me podr'ias ayudar con los pasos?
<mimecar> sube una captura de gparted
<baltuna> te vale una descripci'on_ Lo digo porque el raton no me funciona ene l livecd, el teclado lo tengo mal configurado... Tengo sd1 (swap, 2gb), sd2 que dentro tiene sd5 14gb  / y sd 6 450 gb /home y al final unllocated 1mb
<baltuna> le quiero quitar 50gb al sd6 y crear un ntfs
<mimecar> no se si windows te arrancará en una partición extendida
<mimecar> si tienes el backup, redimensiona sda6
<mimecar> e intentalo
<baltuna> y como puedo hacer para pasar el ntfs al inicio del disco? me lo ha comentado dabor
<Braiam> baltuna: existe un bug en win que no te deja iniciar en una partición extendida
<mimecar> baltuna: de forma sencilla no se si podrás
<Braiam> baltuna: es que a windows le gusta ser el primero
<baltuna> hice el mismo proceso hace 6 meses y pude hacerlo desde el gparted, como quiero hacer ahora
<Braiam> baltuna: mejor ponlo al final...
<mimecar> puedes probar, pero eso ya es una cuestión de offtopic
<baltuna> pruebo con ponerlo al fial y si da problemas lo paso al inicio?
<mimecar> suerte en tu intento de pasarlo al inicio
<baltuna> Braiam, sabes como puedo hacer para sacar la nueva particion desde la raiz de sdi a fera de ahi_
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<zertorer> consulta..: alguien aqui usa teclado y mouse inalambrico?
<Braiam> !ask | zertorer
<kubot> zertorer: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<zertorer> _:O
<zertorer> pregunta quiero comprar este teclado http://www.falabella.com/webapp/commerce/command/ExecMacro/falabella/macros/ProdDisp.d2w/report?product_rn=5552212&cgmenbr=1891&cgpadre=2458457&cgnieto=2458586&division=1&prdisplay=0&StrOrigen=0&StrMos=1&nivel=1&cghijo1=2460492  me funcionara?
<LuisMi> amigos compilé el driver de mi tarjeta de red y ya jala bien...
<LuisMi> pero cada que reinicio tengo que hacer un insmod....
<LuisMi> alguna idea?
<capitancar> alguien sabe como probar si mi lectora de cd esta jodida o es que l sowar no la reconoce
<Braiam> LuisMi: agregala al /etc/modules
<Braiam> capitancar: usa otro programa que haga lo mismo o parecido y prueba :)
<capitancar> y como areglo eso
<capitancar> esque cuando meto el cd suena que esta lellendo pero nada
<capitancar> y ahora no se que paso porque eso me paso despues que actulice
<julian_> hola! tengo un modem 3g y cada vez que me quiero conectar me pide la contraseña de coneccion
<george2002> capitancar: q cd?
<capitancar> el lector de cd
<capitancar> es que no me lee las peliculas ni nada pero mi imagino que con un codigo que se ponga aca en linux me ddira si es que esta funcionando la unidad de cd o que es que el lente se jodio pero me estraña porque de un dia para otro dejo de leer despues de la actualisada
<capitancar> y se jode es poco a poco no de una
<noseasasi>  capitancar: has probado con un live cd?
<capitancar> si pero no lo lee
<BadZector> capitancar, en la línea de comando introduce lo siguiente:   dmesg | egrep -i "cd\-?rom"
<capitancar> pero es que se daño despues de acctualizar y tengo entendido que se nban dañando pocoa poco no de un solo totazo ademas se escucha que esta rodando el cd lo que pasa es que no lo lee
<noseasasi> parece chungo, a no ser que se soltara el cable de comunicación de la unidad cd o que haga mal contacto
<BadZector> y dinos que resultado sale en pantalla
<capitancar> y que pasara cuando ponga eso en la terminal
<capitancar> ok espera
<capitancar> con comillas y todo
<capitancar> no me salio nada lo puce 2 veces y nada no paso nada
<capitancar> que sera
<BadZector> si, con las comillas
<capitancar> ya lo puse y nada no salio nada que cera
<BadZector> si no sale absolutamente nada es que tu sistema no ha reconocido el CD-ROM
<BadZector> pero eso está muy extraño
<capitancar> si lo puse ne nuevo por si algo y nada no paso nada
<capitancar> esuqe eso paso despues de actualizar
<BadZector> podrías copiar aquí en el chat la instrucción que escribiste ? solo para reconfirmar
<capitancar> si espera
<capitancar>  dmesg | egrep -i "cd\-?rom"
<BadZector> ok entonces todo parece indicar que no está detectando el CD-ROM
<noseasasi> capitancar: me repito. sera que se soltara el cable de comunicación de la unidad cd o que haga mal contacto
<capitancar> aja y que podria hacer para que me lo detecte porque mal conectado no esta porlo que se que suena cuando le metoel cd
<BadZector> eso tiene mucho sentido, otra cosa
<SadlyMistaken> Buenas noches... tengo un problema
<BadZector> sabes como entrar a la configuración del BIOS de la computadora?
<SadlyMistaken> miren, el gestor de actualizaciones quiere actualizarme el programa SHOTWELL (si, el que viene por defecto en ubuntu), pero no me deja... dice que tienen que instalarse otras cosas...
<capitancar> no porque es un portatil y donde va conectado solo se conecta todo si no sirbe  o no lo detecta tampoco detecta la corriente pero sin lo hace
<BadZector> capitancar, sabes como entrar a la configuración del BIOS de la computadora?
<capitancar> no
<BadZector> capitancar, ok ... recapitulando, se trata de un computadora portátil ?
<BadZector> capitancar, qué cantidad y cuáles sistemas operativos tienes instalados ?
<fmichel> hola tengo un problema con mi lap el reloj en el bios esta super rapido
<noseasasi> SadlyMistaken: por que no instalas las otras cosas?
<fmichel> ya le cambie la pila y todo anda igual
<SadlyMistaken> noseasasi porque el mensaje de error no me dice "que cosas son" las que no estan instaladas..
<capitancar> el win y el linux 10.04
<capitancar> pero el win no o utilizo solo alguna execcion
<BadZector> capitancar, el CD-ROM te funciona correctamente en M$-Win ?
<capitancar> bueno estrañacosa que me dice que le intale el driver
<noseasasi> SadlyMistaken: escribe en la terminal como superusuario aptitude upgrade
<noseasasi> SadlyMistaken: asi veras el error
<capitancar> como voy a intalar un driver de cd a un portatil no lo entiendo porque asta ahora me lo pide yo he formateado esta computadora mas de 10 veces y nunca hvia visto eso de driver para win
<BadZector> capitancar, si hubiese algún problema con el dispositivo o con su cableado, se reflejaría en ambos sistemas operativos
<capitancar> sera desarmarlo y ver que pasa con la unidad de cd
<capitancar> para ir ala fija
<capitancar> y si el win me dice que le meta el driver de la unidad de cd
<capitancar> pero aja porlo menos se que esta ahy
<capitancar> y que si me lo detecta pero me pide un driver
<SadlyMistaken> ok noseasasi
<BadZector> capitancar, por eso es que te preguntaba si funcionaba correctamente en M$-Win. Antes de abrir tu portátil, es mejor agotar las opciones que no requieren hacerlo (abrirla)
<capitancar> ok entonces que mas podemos hacer por si algo desde linux
<seyacat> hola ubuntues
<BadZector> capitancar, dijiste que estás usando Ubuntu 10.04 o 11.04 ?
<seyacat> estoy compilando blender, y me sale un mensaje
<seyacat>  "Warning: Optimizing huge function kernel_cuda_path_trace because Olimit has been overridden;
<seyacat> 	compiler may run out of memory or run very slowly"
<seyacat> hay alguna caracteristica especial que deba cambiar?
<capitancar> 10.4
<Tarrasquero> compilando blender?
<Tarrasquero> para que?
<seyacat> si compilando blender con cycles
<Tarrasquero> si blender esta en los repos...!
<seyacat> JAJA Terrasquero, el blender del repositorio es una burla conmparado con la version del trunk
<seyacat> ademas en el repo no tiene cycles
<Tarrasquero> no se lo que es cycles
<BadZector> capitancar, existe la posibilidad que haya alguna incompatibilidad que ya se ha resuelto con la versión 11.04 ... esa es otra opción que vale la pena explorar antes de desarmar la portátil
<BadZector> capitancar, tienes algún (no importa cuál versión) CD-Live ?
<capitancar> bueno y si te digo que yo ya he instalado este sistema 3 veces pero es que por motivos como esta de actualizar tube que formatear y volber a intalar
<seyacat> Tarrasquero: cycles es el nuevo motor de blender en desarrollo, pero no va al tema, mi inquitud es soble el Olimit, no estoy seguro que es
<capitancar> el mismo
<capitancar> y nunca he  tenido problemas
<capitancar> que me dices
<capitancar> es mas dime algo para que cada semana o cada mes no me salga ese icono arriba diciendo que debo actualizar
<capitancar> cada ves que actualizo algo se me jode
<BadZector> capitancar, si has instalado el sistema después de que apareció el problema fue que utilizaste el CD para instalarlo ???
<capitancar> no lo actualice con el icono ese que le sale a uno cada mes o cada semana segun lo cuadre uno
<BadZector> capitancar, si ese es el caso, entonces el dispositivo si está funcionando bien, por que de estar dañado o tener un problema de cableado, entonces el CD no te serviría para instalar nada
<capitancar> pero no he encontrado la solucion para que no me salga mas
<BadZector> ok
<capitancar> es correcto no puedo intalar nada
<BadZector> capitancar, entonces para hacer la prueba que tengo en mente ... necesito que utilices un CD -Live (no importa qué versión), tienes alguno ?
<capitancar> si si tengo
<capitancar> que tengo que hacer
<capitancar> pero la verdad he intentado arrancar desde el cd live y no me lo reconoce se ba deuna para lo que ya tengo grabado
<capitancar> es como si no se diera cunta que esta ahy
<BadZector> solamente insertar el CD, reiniciar la portátil y comprobar si arranca el CD Live, sabes si antes de que apareciera este problema tu portátil era capaz de hacerlo ?
<noseasasi> SadlyMistaken: como va?
<capitancar> no eso nunca me ha pasado
<capitancar> yo podia arrancarlo cada rato y nada ciempre me lo reconocia
<capitancar> entonces voy a intentarlo y si no ese problema debe de ser
<capitancar> de que ya el lente esta jodido y se jodio de un dia para otro
<BadZector> capitancar, me refiero a arrancar la portátil con un CD-Live, estando apagada, la enciendes con el CD insertado y arranca el sistema operativo que está grabado en el CD
<BadZector> capitancar, era capaz de hacer eso anteriormente?
<capitancar> yo se
<BadZector> capitancar, si no logras hacerlo, entonces me inclino por pensar que el problema es de hardware
<capitancar> si ciempre a sido capas pero ahora no desde qe tengo el problema este
<capitancar> aja y qe  puedo hcer pra mejorarlo
<BadZector> capitancar, dado que parece ser un problema de hardware, si te sientes cómo, puedes intentar abrir la portátil y revisarla tu mismo, o llevarla a un técnico que te la repare
<capitancar> sabes de algo que pueda hacer
<capitancar> no ya yo la  he rebisado antes y la he desarmado para limpiar el abanico y hacerle una mejoria
<BadZector> capitancar, es muy difícil para mi darte alguna otra sugerencia, por que depende mucho de cómo se vea por dentro tu equipo al abrirlo
<capitancar> entonces voy a hacerlo para ver que pasa
<capitancar> aja otra pregunta como se si el problema es del lente y no de una coneccion
<BadZector> capitancar, recuerda ser cuidadoso y descargar la electricidad estática de tu cuerpo antes de abrirla
<capitancar> erdad y como ago eso eso si no, lo savia
<BadZector> capitancar, por ejemplo en mi país eso no es problema tan severo, pero hay países donde es de suma importancia tomarlo en cuenta, lo que uno hace es
<BadZector> utilizar una banda en la muñeca que tiene un cable capaz de adherirse a una pieza metálica que sirva de contactgo a tierra, de forma que uno descarge la carga por allí
<capitancar> ok gracias
<BadZector> capitancar, Suerte
<capitancar> lo voy hacer parqa ver que pasa
<noseasasi> hasta otra buena gente...
<luis_> hola
<luis_> tengo una pregunta
<luis_> ¿alguien sabe de dónde puede provenir una IP del tipo 2.137.XXX.XX?
<luis_> join /#redes
<colo> con whois
<luis_> ya, pero esta ip no es un poco rara?
<ivedci89-desktop> hola ... les pregunto, cómo monto un disco ext4 de 500 GB desde el arranque de ubuntu 10.04 ?
<Tarrasquero> editando fstab
<dabor> ivedci89-desktop: si es interno lo agregas a /etc/fstab
<ivedci89-desktop> o bien... qué comando pongo en aplicaciones al inicio
<dabor> ivedci89-desktop: aplicaiones al inicio no tiene nada que ver
<ivedci89-desktop> si es inTERNO
<GridCube> ivedci89-desktop,  primero, calma
<dabor> ivedci89-desktop: necesitas crear una carpeta donde montarlo y configurar fstab
<GridCube> !fstab | ivedci89-desktop
<kubot> ivedci89-desktop: El archivo /etc/fstab indica al sistema como deben usarse las particiones del disco.
<GridCube> gracias kubot eso fue informativo
<ivedci89-desktop> pero el nautilus lo monta automaticamente cuando le doy clic... entonces si hay un comando que pueda escribir en aplicaciones al inicio que me abra el nautilus el ese disco podra hacerlo de entrada,
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> ivedci89-desktop, eso se hace editando fstab
<ivedci89-desktop> okok
<dabor> ivedci89-desktop: fstab :-)
<Tarrasquero> /dev/sdb /punto/montaje ext4 rw,user,noauto 0 0
<ivedci89-desktop> el asunto es que no tengo idea... bueno buscare luego, ahora tengo que salir un momento. GRACIAS
<GridCube> ivedci89-desktop, ahi tel o dijo Tarrasquero
<dabor> ivedci89-desktop: algo asi: UUID=a188f5db-b376-4f10-b023-c18542aab343 /carpeta/montaje ext4 defaults 0 1
<Tarrasquero> pero eso hace = que nautilus
<Tarrasquero> lo deja preparado solo para hacer click
<dabor> ivedci89-desktop: el UUID lo es con el comando blkid
<GridCube> no dabor su UUID no es el mismo
<GridCube> nunca lo es
<Tarrasquero> por lo general un disco interno no cambia de nombre
<Tarrasquero> bastaria con solo poner /dev/sdx
<dabor> GridCube: si es interno es siempre el mismo
<Tarrasquero> no así los usb
<dabor> GridCube: las particiones no cambian su UUID a menos que las formatees
<LuisMi> compilé el driver de mi t. de red.
<LuisMi> pero ahora cada que reinicio tengo que hacer un insmod
<LuisMi> alguna idea?
<Tarrasquero> insmod?
<Tarrasquero> que es eso?
 * Tarrasquero siempre aprendiendo..
<guampa> LuisMi: pone que cargue el modulo en cada inicio automaticamente
<LuisMi> y como hago eso guampa ?
<guampa> agrega una linea con el nombre del modulo en /etc/modules
<LuisMi> eso ya lo hice...
<LuisMi> pero cuando hago un lsmod no aparece
<guampa> el modulo donde esta instalado?
<LuisMi> el módulo .ko esta en el direcotorio donde compilé
<Tarrasquero> ammm
<Tarrasquero> pues hay se puede quedar
<Tarrasquero> debe estar donde corresponde
<guampa> LuisMi: necesitas copiar el modulo al directorio de modulos
<LuisMi> ok..
<guampa> igualmente podes usarlo sin instalarlo correctamente
<LuisMi> y donde está el directorio de módulos?
<LuisMi> pues funciona muy bien..
<guampa> /lib/modules/$(uname -r)
<LuisMi> solo la lata..
<LuisMi> de hacer el insmod en cada reinicio
<guampa> si queres usarlo sin instalarlo con el resto de los modulos podes poner el insmod en /etc/rc.local
<GridCube> dabor, y como sabes vos cual es su uidd?
<Tarrasquero> GridCube: no lo puede saber
<LuisMi> mejor voy a intentar copialo en /lib/modules
<Tarrasquero> es unico
<GridCube> eso es lo que le digo
<GridCube> para que le dice una uidd? que le diga /dev/sd* pero no uidd
<GridCube> eso solo lo confunde mas
<Tarrasquero> a eso me referia yo
<GridCube> si perdon no lei
<Tarrasquero> bastaria con solo poner /dev/sdx
<Tarrasquero> 00:25 < Tarrasquero> bastaria con solo poner /dev/sdx
<LuisMi> guampa, estoy en esa carpeta.. pero hay 3 más... lo pongo en initrd?
<Tarrasquero> LuisMi: tres con el mismo nombre?
<guampa> no, dentro de la carpeta llamada como tu version de kernel
<LuisMi> si, ya estoy en esa carpeta..
<LuisMi> pero no hay ningún modulo
<LuisMi> y adentro hay otra carpeta que se llama initrd
<LuisMi> y ahí si hay un modulo guampa
<guampa> de que es el modulo/driver ?
<LuisMi> si.. es el controlador de la tarjeta de red inalámbrica
<guampa> ponel en kernel/drivers/net
<guampa> igualmente, si klo compilaste con make
<LuisMi> si.. lo compilé con make
<guampa> la mayoria de los drivers se instala donde debe corriendo "sudo make install"
<LuisMi> pero pues seguí las instrucciones del fabricante
<LuisMi> y no venía eso
<LuisMi> y el driver quedó en una carpeta de mi home
<guampa> bueno, con que 1) lo copies a /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/net , 2) corras depmod -a y 3) lo agregues a /etc/modules ya se carga solo
<Tarrasquero> LuisMi: por curiosidad, no esta el modulo de la targeta en el kernel?
<Tarrasquero> es wifi?
<LuisMi> si.. es wifi..
<LuisMi> y no lo reconoció ubuntu
<Tarrasquero> [Introduce el comando y pagalo en pastebin] lspci -v -s `lspci | awk '/Wireless/{print $1}'` | grep driver
<LuisMi> es una ralink 3062
<LuisMi> el fabricante indicó que copiara un archivo .dat en /etc/wireless/RT2860STA
<Tarrasquero> pues será que no tiene soporte
<Tarrasquero> pero me extraña
<AzoteLogiko> buenas noches amigos
<Tarrasquero> nas
<guampa> LuisMi: mira, si no te funciona instalarlo con depmod siempre podes zafar cargandolo "manualmente" desde /etc/rc.local
<AzoteLogiko> alguien sabe como puedo comparar dos variables en un script bash con el comando grep?
<guampa> grep no se usa para comparar variables, que es lo que queres hacer?
<AzoteLogiko> vaya
<AzoteLogiko> pues necesito comparar dos variables , para saber si en una hay texto de la otra
<AzoteLogiko> ej:  uno=man   dos=manolo
<guampa> eso lo haces en bash directamente con "expansion de parametro"
<AzoteLogiko> no conozco esa orden .. :-?=
<LuisMi> guampa, Tarrasquero aquí están las instruc. http://paste.ubuntu.com/615550/
<dabor> GridCube: imposible que yo sepa cual es el UUID del disco de ivedci89-desktop, lo que puse fue un ejemplo
<guampa> AzoteLogiko: ya te la paso, mientras corre "man bash" y busca "parameter expansion" , la tercera ocurrencia es la seccion donde se documenta
<AzoteLogiko> ok, lo busco ahora mismo. gracias :)
<GridCube> dabor, pues no lo pongas, eso solo lo confundiria mas al muchacho que mucha idea no tenia
<dabor> GridCube: cada uno ayuda a su gusto
<Tarrasquero> LuisMi:    haz esto a ver lspci -v -s `lspci | awk '/Wireless/{print $1}'`
<GridCube> AzoteLogiko, cmp
<Tarrasquero> LuisMi:    haz esto a ver  →  lspci -v -s `lspci | awk '/Wireless/{print $1}'`
<AzoteLogiko> GridCube, voy a probar
<Tarrasquero> es solo curiosidad
<fernandito> Tarrasquero: bonito comando a la coleccion :)
<LuisMi> si quieres saber que tarjeta tengo es una Ralink Device 3062
<LuisMi> lo que pasa es que no estoy en esa computadora..
<Tarrasquero> LuisMi: con decir que no lo quieres poner ya vale
<Tarrasquero> ammm me callo
<sancochito> saludos ¿algún programa bueno para ver tv en ubuntu por internet?
<Tarrasquero> mplayer
<LuisMi> No es eso Tarrasquero .. y gracias ...  es una linea hermosa... pero no estoy en esa compu
<guampa> AzoteLogiko:
<Tarrasquero> LuisMi: ya leí
<AzoteLogiko> guampa, dime .. sigo liado
<Tarrasquero> sancochito: el uso es → mplayer dvb://
<AzoteLogiko> yo tengo un shell script que recibe dos parametros y quiero compararlos dentro del script
<guampa> if [[ "${dos/$uno/}" == "$dos" ]]; then echo -n "no"; fi ; echo "se encontro coincidencia"
<AzoteLogiko> guampa, voy a probarlo :D
<sancochito> ok, gracias
<guampa> ${ es la expansion de parametro, fijate que esta documentada en "pattern subsitution"
<sancochito> ejem, ¿se podría ver la final de la nba?
<Tarrasquero> sancochito: aunque te recomiendo kaffeine
<guampa> *substitution
<Tarrasquero> es mas facil de usar
<sancochito> probaré los dos
<Tarrasquero> por que en mplayer tendrias que scanear antes con otro programa
<guampa> sancochito: no se si es lo que buscas, miro reproduce streams de video
<sancochito> lo que busco es ver la final de la nba
<sancochito> hoy es el primer partido
<Tarrasquero> sancochito: es tdt?
<guampa> fijate si miro te sirve
<sancochito> en España la emite canal+ y no es tdt
<Algabe> hola, alguien tiene ubuntu 11.04? si es asi podrian pasarme el theme de empathy(adium) esta en: .local/share/adium/message-styles | la carpeta 'ubuntu' por favor! :D
<Algabe> ¿Que es un canal offtopic? :/
<Tarrasquero> sancochito: entonces debes registrarte en canal+ y ser socio
<sancochito> eso ya lo sé
<guampa> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<sancochito> no, no es en abierto
<guampa> es un canal de charla general no relacionada con soporte Algabe
<Tarrasquero> sancochito: pero lo ves en la propia pagina de cnal+
<sancochito> no
<Tarrasquero> como?
<Algabe> guampa: ok :/
<Tarrasquero> con un softwer
<sancochito> sería pinchar algún canal donde lo pongan en abierto
<Tarrasquero> ammm
<Tarrasquero> rojadirecta
<sancochito> probaré a ver
<Algabe> hola, alguien tiene ubuntu 11.04? si es asi podrian pasarme el theme de empathy(adium) esta en: .local/share/adium/message-styles | la carpeta 'ubuntu' por favor! ¿Nadie? :(
<AzoteLogiko> bueno, mañana sigo mirando esto. gracias a todos
<AzoteLogiko> un saludo
<Tarrasquero> http://www.rojadirecta.es/goto/lalo-sports.blogspot.com/2011/05/todo-el-deporte_30.html
#ubuntu-es 2011-06-01
<Tarrasquero> http://www.rojadirecta.es/goto/www.fanaticotv.info/
<Algabe> que no es un canal sobre Ubuntu? o es un canal de Deportes? :/
<Tarrasquero> esta es buena^
<guampa> si eso es OT
<george2002> offtop
<Tarrasquero> es algo muy puntual... :P
<Algabe> Alguien que saque por favor a Tarrasquero no me deja consentrarme! :(
<Tarrasquero> :|
<Tarrasquero> +_+
<fernandito> jajajajajaja ... aqui la gente ta dolida creo
<guampa> en donde todos se sienten de maravilla es en #ubuntu-es-offtopic, me dijeron
<Algabe> Un canal de soporte de Ubuntu por favor? creo me equivoque y entre a uno de Deportes! :/
<sancochito> lo cambiaron por Deportes :P
<GridCube> oh que tonteria azotelogico se fue
<GridCube> pero lo que el queria se hace con diff
<Tarrasquero> molestais mas con esos comentarios que yo poniendo enlasessss
<Tarrasquero> ademas es bueno hacer de porte y usar ubuntu
<guampa> :[
<m4v> respeten el topic por favor.
<Algabe> hola, alguien tiene ubuntu 11.04? si es asi podrian pasarme el theme de empathy(adium) esta en: .local/share/adium/message-styles | la carpeta 'ubuntu' por favor! ¿Nadie? :(
<Tarrasquero> m4v: ya leiste... es algo muy puntual
<guampa> !repeat | Algabe
<kubot> Algabe: No repitas tu pregunta muy seguido, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá. Puedes buscar en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org mientras esperas.
<Algabe> kubot: ok... pero alguien tiene ese theme? xD
<kubot> Algabe: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Algabe> kubot: ok robot
<Tarrasquero> este kubot es un maquina... LOL
<Algabe> Tarrasquero: si ya lo sabemos todos! :/
<Tarrasquero> todos?
<Tarrasquero> hay algun despistao... :P
<Algabe> Tarrasquero: si, pero bueno es un canal de ayuda, no de deportes.
<Tarrasquero> tu la llevas
<Algabe> Tarrasquero: ya callate!!
<Tarrasquero> eso decia Chavez
<m4v> si se ponen a hablar de cosas que no ayuda con el soporte, hacen que preguntas como Algabe se vayan más atrás y se después no se lean.
<sancochito> Algabe, tómate una tila que pareces nervioso
<guampa> si hay tantas ganas de pasar el rato bien y hablar, porque no se unen al OT ?
<Algabe> m4v: gracias solo que Tarrasquero esta con sus paginas de deportes y ni cuenta se da de que es un canal de ayuda.
<fernandito> oe gente necesito configurar un medem usb desde consola....
<fernandito> *modem
<sancochito> Pues a mi me ayudó :S
<guampa> fernandito: porque desde consola?
<fernandito> quiero tener acceso a internet antes de entrar al gnome...
<m4v> los modem usb son realmente un problema. fernandito tenés que explicar mejor, que modem?
<guampa> fernandito: bueno necesitas instalar wvdial
<fernandito> haber en un huawei les paso la salida del lsusb un tq
<fernandito> Bus 002 Device 047: ID 12d1:1001 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E620 USB Modem
<fernandito> ese modem
<george2002> Algabe: http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/Themes
<guampa> fernandito: fijate si "grep -Rli huawei /etc/usb_modeswitch.d" te devuelve un archivo que se llame 12d1:1001
<Algabe_> george2002: yo quiero el theme de empathy llamado 'Ubuntu' el que trae por default ubuntu 11.04 que se encuentra en: .local/share/adium/message-styles/Ubuntu
<fernandito> guampa:  naa no devuelve nada instalare lo que me dises un tq
<guampa> fernandito: instala tambien el paquete usb-modeswitch
<fernandito> guampa: ya socio tengo instalado los programas... ahora...
<guampa> ahora con el  modem desenchufado corre tailf /var/log/messages y enchufalo, tenes que ver pasar un monton de lineas entre las cuales usb_modeswitch habilita el modem
<guampa> te tienen que aparecer unas interfases ttyUSB0 ttyUSB1 etc
<guampa> si ves algo asi es que te lo reconoce bien
<guampa> puede tardar unos minutos
<guampa> cuando veas que sucede eso o pasaron cinco minutos y no paso naranja apreta ctrl-C para terminar el tailf
<fernandito> ok tengo tres de esas interfaz
<guampa> cope, edita /etc/wvdial.conf
<sisa> ayuda con thunderbird al ejecutar me sale esto:Thunderbird is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Thunderbird process, or restart your system.
<george2002> sisa: ya esta corriendo, tienes que kill el programa
<sisa> he desintalado, vuelto  instalar, remove,  purge y naaaa.
<guampa> fernandito anda a http://tlab.org/huawei-e620-3g-pcmcia-data-card-with-telia-in-ubuntu-linux
<guampa> fijate que a mitad de pagina dice lo que tenes que poner en wvdial.conf
<fernandito> ok socio buscare al respecto... si tengo alguna duda te paso el talan gracias
<sisa> george2002, ehhh  pero eso lo hace siempre ... auque sea cuando he entrado al sistema...
<Tarrasquero> sisa: hay algun proceso de thunderbird abierto
<guampa> fernandito: ok, fijate que el APN, user y pass varian de acuerdo al pais
<guampa> ponele el que corresponda del tuyo
<sisa> Tarrasquero, eso parece pero no puede haber naaa abierto si acabo de entrar a mi usuario...
<guampa> una vez que lo tenes, con "wvdial" te conectas, agrega ese comando a /etc/rc.local y listo
<Tarrasquero> sisa: no tendras algun demonio ejecutando?
<sisa> Tarrasquero, que es eso?
<fernandito> ok socio lo guardo toy saliendo gracias, me ahoraste unas buenas vueltas en google...:)
<sisa> explica mejor
<Tarrasquero> en aplicaciones al inicio
<guampa> de nada, bye
<sisa> Tarrasquero, no , he visto las aplicaciones de inicio y ahi no aparece naaa relacionado con thundebird...
<Tarrasquero> borra la carpeta .thunderbird ó .mozilla/thunderbird
<dabor> sisa: prueba matar el proceso y lanzar de nuevo thunderbird (gnome-system-monitor)
<Tarrasquero> solo que tendras que reconfigurar
<dabor> sisa: reinstalando no se soluciona porque el archivo de configuración de tu usuario no se borra
<dabor> sisa: otra: eliminar o renombrar la carpeta de configuraciones .thunderbird
<sisa> dabor, no
<dabor> sisa: ???
<sisa> parece que el problema es similar a esto: ayuda con thunderbird al ejecutar me sale esto: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/?q=node/112470
<sisa> dabor, he hecho, reintall, remove, purge, y de tooo
<dabor> sisa: no sirve reinstalar
<Firehead> hola, alguien tiene ubuntu 11.04? si es asi podrian pasarme el theme de empathy(adium) esta en: .local/share/adium/message-styles | la carpeta 'ubuntu' por favor! ¿Nadie? :(
<sisa> bueno, he dicho parecido, yo no he hecho too eso que se dice en http://www.ubuntu-es.org/?q=node/112470
<dabor> Firehead: no está en gnome-look.org?
<Firehead> dabor: no :(
<sisa> sin embargo, he copiado y pegado de mi antiguo home  el ini de mi tr
<Firehead> de aquí nadie usa Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<dabor> sisa: hciste lo que te recomendé? funcionó?
<sisa> thundeb ird
<sisa> dabor, que cosa?
<dabor> sisa: lee mas arriba
<sisa> reinstalar, no vale, ya lo hice
<dabor> sisa: donde dije reinstalar? todo lo contrario
<sisa> dabor, ahh renombrar o eliminar la configuracion...
<dabor> sisa: si, busca el dir oculto .thunderbird o .mozilla-thunderbird
<sisa> ya lo vi, .thundebird, pero tengo que hacerlo con nautilus  no?
<sisa> elimino toda la carpeta?
<sisa> total ahi no hay naaa
<sisa> que me interse...
<dabor> sisa: si, con nautilus puede ser (igual va a la papelera)
<dabor> sisa: borrar y despues iniciar el thunderbird
<sisa> dabor, va, lu puebo....
<sisa> ahhh funciono... ahora me da a opcion de crear cuentas....
<sisa> dabor, gracias...
<dabor> sisa: bueno, mejor, toma nota y a olvidarse de reinstalar (que no es windows) y normalmente no es necesario.
<sisa> ya
<n-iCe> hi
<ivedci89> hola!!! que bueno!!!! modifiqué el /etc/fstab y ahora no me arranca ubuntu ni por puta... presione S pa omitir o M para recuperar manualmente... no reponde de ninguna manera asi que me voy a arreglarlo manualmente pero no me deja volver a modificar al fstab de antes pues es un disco de solo lectura / ahora!!! que mierda hago?
<m4v> !lengua | antes que nada ivedci89
<kubot> antes que nada ivedci89: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<ivedci89> es evidente que le erre en la modificacion pero no me deja iniciar nada
<m4v> ivedci89: podés hacer un paste con tu fstab?
<ivedci89> ahora estoy entrando con un live CD para ver si puedo modificarlo a fstab desde fuera...
<m4v> ok
<ivedci89> no puedo..
<m4v> cuando estes en el livecd, montá la raiz, y hacé un paste con el fstab
<ivedci89> bueno... esta arrancando un kubuntu de 64 bits creo que 10.04 pero ni idea porque en la desesperacion tome el primer disco que encontre de mi pila de linux
<vianstak> saludos de nuevo a todos
<ivedci89> bueno, perdon perdon por mi tono es cierto estaba re enojado jaja...
<ing-> buenas tengo el siguiente problema con mi ubuntu 11.04 con unity. se me elimito el panel
<ivedci89> hey! chicos...ç
<ivedci89> solo puedo leer de nuevo igual...
<m4v> ivedci89: como lo montaste?
<ivedci89> ya se monto solo con el dolphin del live CD de kubuntu
<ivedci89> 11.04
<ivedci89> ahora lo he desmontado
<ivedci89> como lo monto con derechos de root lectura y escritura?
<m4v> para modificarlo tendrías que usar una consola con sudo
<m4v> seguramente estaba para escribirse, pero desde dolphin no tenés privilegios de root
<m4v> montalo nuevamente y fijate en /media
<sisa> ing-,  a mi me paso algo igual, la solucion fue en un terminal: gconf-editor luego que te aparece la ventana del editor bucar la entrada de panel y marcar, aki es donde no sabria guiarte.
<m4v> y editá el fstab con sudo nano /media/particion/etc/fstab
<ivedci89> estoy en la consola le di con sudo el archivo fstab al kate y a pico, pero nada!
<ivedci89> bueno, lo intentare de nuevo...
<m4v> ivedci89: cat /media/<particion>/etc/fstab ?
<ing-> en poo que es una instancia
<Tarrasquero> ing-: un mismo proceso o programa en paralelo
<Tarrasquero> realizando diferente tarea
<Tarrasquero> asi lo entiendo yo
<ivedci89> es hermoso el kubuntu... pero para usuarios normales... o muuuuy avanzados programadores, porque para mi que estoy al medio no le hayo util
<m4v> ivedci89: pudiste hacer lo que te pedí? que tira cat?
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<brayan> hola
<ZOBUGTEL> HOLA NESECITO AYUDA NESECITO UN PROGRAMA PARA ESTRAER EMAIL DE PAGINA WEB EN UBUNTU
<ZOBUGTEL> algiem me puede sugerir un estratox de email para ubuntu
<vianstak> saludos a  todos
<spectrum> oigan
<spectrum> saben como activar el lector de tarjetas uso ubuntu 10.04 en una hp dv7 2115es
<vianstak> spectrum==> wenas
<vianstak> soy nuevo pero tal ves se active insertando una tarjeta en el lector ¿ya lo intentaste?
<spectrum> si ya lo intenté
<spectrum> y nada
<vianstak> changos es una lap?
<spectrum> si y busqué support del fabricante y nada
<spectrum> T_T
<ZOBUGTEL> hola nesecito un extrator de email para estraelo de pagina web nesecito una apliccasion
<spectrum> thunderbird
<spectrum> creo
<ZOBUGTEL> thunderbird es un extrator
<ZOBUGTEL> de email
<ZOBUGTEL> eh"""
<dabor> ZOBUGTEL: extractor??? que necesitas hacer concretamente?
<ZOBUGTEL> Nesecito consegir email de mi paiz para enviar mensaje publicitario de mi web nesecito extraerlo de pagina famoza
<ZOBUGTEL> algien puede decirme que aplicasion es buena para usar
<ZOBUGTEL> extraer correo
<ZOBUGTEL> www.xfunction.com SuperFast Email Extractor | gteksoft.com
<ZOBUGTEL> ante usa
<GridCube> O_o extraer correo?
<GridCube> no entiendo esa idea
<ZOBUGTEL> sip
<ZOBUGTEL> osea
<ZOBUGTEL> quiero consegir correo
<GridCube> un gestor de correo tenes evolution o thunderbir
<GridCube> d
<GridCube> si a eso te referis
<GridCube> !evolution
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'evolution'.
<GridCube> !info evolution
<kubot> GridCube: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<GridCube> !info thunderbird
<GridCube> gggg kubot
<ZOBUGTEL> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNIdHm3H7F0
<spectrum> ya le entendi el quiere conseguirse emails de alguna empresa a la que esten suscritas bastantes personas o users para en base a esos datos hacer la publicidad
<ZOBUGTEL> sip
<spectrum> a esa base de datos mandarles las publicidades
<GridCube> D:
<ZOBUGTEL> sip
<ZOBUGTEL> eso eh
<spectrum> ya ahora no se que app te sirva jeje
<GridCube> oh ya se a que te referis ZOBUGTEL pero eso es muy probablemente considerado una herramienta de spamming, y no creo que consigas algo publico
<GridCube> pero hablo por hablar
<guille> buenas noches. can you help me?
<vianstak> guille==> wenas noches
<Braiam> !ask guille
<kubot> guille: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<spectrum> Braiam
<spectrum> mirá http://paste.ubuntu.com/615606/
<Braiam> spectrum: ok, tambien «ls /dev | grep sd»
<guille> soy de lima peru, tengo experiencia en ubuntu y queria certificarme en linux ubuntu especificamente he recorrido los institutos de lima y solo certifican en red hat o si puedo llevar un curso en linea para certificarme
<spectrum> ya le hice man
<spectrum> http://paste.ubuntu.com/615609/
<Braiam> spectrum: ok, ahora inserta una tarjeta y repite ambos pasos otra vez
<guille> alguien puede ayudarme
<spectrum> me sale lo miso man http://paste.ubuntu.com/615610/
<Braiam> !ask guille
<kubot> guille: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<guille> mi pregunta esta atras
<Braiam> o.o
<spectrum> T_T
<vianstak> ya vi el kde 4.6 y es un clon de wvista
<Braiam> spectrum: mm... extraño. reinicia tu maquina con la tarjeta adentro y repite los pasos
<Braiam> vianstak: espera
<spectrum> hubo una variante Braiam
<spectrum> http://paste.ubuntu.com/615612/
<debsan> vianstak, estás muy equivocado
<Braiam> spectrum: ahi esta!!!
<spectrum> por que a lo que hice eso no me la reconoció... hace un rato le desconecté y conecté la mem y varió
<vianstak> debsan==>  a que te refieres?
<spectrum> cual es el diagnóstico Braiam??
<Braiam> spectrum: tiene un caso grave de melaganaristis aguda (?)
<vianstak> Braiam==> jajajaja
<Braiam> o puede que tarde un tiempo en reconocerla...
<spectrum> jaja y que carajo es eso??
<Braiam> pero por si acaso en la proxima vez has «sudo modprobe -r mmc_core && sudo modprobe mmc_core»
<spectrum> ps ni idea viejo... y ahora será que ya funciona el lector sin necesidad que inicie sesión sin conectar la mem??
<Braiam> spectrum: para descargar el modulo y volverlo a cargar
<Braiam> spectrum: solo lo haces cuando no estes usando la tarjeta... cuando no te aparesca,,,
<spectrum> ok graxx Braiam!!!
<vianstak> bueno por que tienen ubuntu errores y cosas que no reconoce si tiene soporte?
<vianstak> o que es lo que pasa?
<vianstak> tienen uno que activar las funciones de ubuntu?
<spectrum> hay como hacer trolling en el chat room??
<joseefrainpb> hola sres, quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar a instalar una tarjeta wifi broadcom bmc4311 en ubuntu natty, instale el driver que recomienda el sistema, luego instale uno por consola (supongo que el mismo) y no encuentro otras acciones en la www
<Braiam> joseefrainpb: en algun momento funcionó?
<joseefrainpb> Braiam: es primera vez que instalo ubuntu en esa maquina, es una amiga que esta migrando
<Braiam> joseefrainpb: pero cuando instalaste el driver recomendado te reconoció la tarjeta? esperaste 5 minutos por lo menos?
<joseefrainpb> la instale ayer pense que podia ser que no estaba actualizado el os y tardo mas o menos 1 hora y nunca la reconocio
<Braiam> joseefrainpb: ok, pero me dijiste que instalaste un driver, esperaste 5 minutos antes de intentar otra cosa?
<joseefrainpb> Braiam: al instalar el driver con la función "controladores adicionales" mande a actualizar, al no funcionar lo desactive e instale por consola y me fui a fumar al volver seguia sin tener internet, luego de instalarlo pudieron pasar alrededor de 10 min
<joseefrainpb> braiam: algo que no entiendo es que en el network manager no me muestra ni la opción "activar inalambrico"
<Braiam> joseefrainpb: ok, entonces pasame por pastebin, «lspci» y la versión de ubuntu
<Braiam> joseefrainpb: es que el driver no esta instalado, o no esta correctamente instalado
<joseefrainpb> braiam: dame un momento que no estoy conectado en la misma maquina
<Braiam> joseefrainpb: pero la tienes cerca (?)
<vianstak> joseefrainpb==>  no puedes conectar por ethernet?
<joseefrainpb> braiam: si, lo que pasa es que no la tengo conectada... no tengo para conectarla por ethernet pero si con un modem huawei e1786
<Braiam> ok
<Braiam> joseefrainpb: te reconoció el modem?
<point> buenas noches aleguien me puede explicar porque cuando inetnto ejecutar un binario desde consola me aparece esto "bash: ./Machinarium: Permiso denegado" y ale e modificado los permisos con chmod y de forma grafica con nautilus
<Braiam> point: estas en el directorio donde esta el archivo?
<point> sip
<Braiam> point: puedes hacerle «ls -l "nombre del archivo" | grep x»
<point> eso me aparece cuando le doy la orden ./Machinarium
<point> ok le voy a intentar
<joseefrainpb> si, eso lo reconoce facilmente
<point> ya lo hice pero solo aparece una nueva linea en el bash y no aparece nada
<point> cuando intento ponerle la opción de ejecutar como programa de forma grafica de una se quit ala seleccion ya sea que el nautilus lo abra como root o como mi usuario
<Braiam> point: entonces no le has dado los permisos de ejecución que es «chmod +x "nombre del archivo"»
<point> si ya lo hice
<point> espere lo hago de nuevo
<point> root@ubuntu:/media/C6CC4EADCC4E9817/Machinarium# chmod +x Machinarium
<point> root@ubuntu:/media/C6CC4EADCC4E9817/Machinarium# ./Machinarium
<point> bash: ./Machinarium: Permiso denegado
<eliezer> hola como puedo boltiar mi monitor
<GridCube> >boltiar
<Braiam> point: es un disco ntfs, fat?
<vianstak> jejeje
<GridCube> eliezer, tenes los drivers de tu placa de video? los propietarios?
<Itxshell> lo quiere poner de cabeza?
<eliezer> si me sale invidia
<Itxshell> Nvidia*
<Braiam> eliezer: usa el menu monitores en sistema - preferencias
<Braiam> Sistema > Preferencias > Monitores
<eliezer> me dice q los driver no son adecuados
<eliezer> i me envia para el menu de invidia
<eliezer> pero hay no puedo modificarlos por q ya intente
<Braiam> eliezer: pues busca en el menu de nvidia las configuraciones
<point> si Braiam es una particion ntfs
<eliezer> ya lo ice
<point> que conservo de cuando tenia winbug
<joseefrainpb> Braiam: no se bien como se usa el pastebin
<Braiam> point: entonces, tendras que moverla a tu partición en ubuntu
<Braiam> !paste joseefrainpb
<kubot> joseefrainpb: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<eliezer> Gracias por su ayuda tendre que configurar el Xorg  q no queria
<point> lo voy a hacer a ver que pasa
<joseefrainpb> Braiam: http/
<Braiam> joseefrainpb: ?
<joseefrainpb> Braiam: http://paste.ubuntu.com/615625
<Braiam> joseefrainpb: la versión de ubuntu que usas?
<joseefrainpb> braiam: ubuntu natty
<joseefrainpb> 32 bits
<Braiam> joseefrainpb: instala el firmware-b43-installer
<joseefrainpb> braiam: ya esta instalado
<Braiam> joseefrainpb: ahora haz sudo modprobe b43
<Braiam> joseefrainpb: espero que me estes hablando desde la laptop
<joseefrainpb> braiam: listo hermano gracias
<Braiam> joseefrainpb: si reinicias y no arranca
<joseefrainpb> ya vamos a eso
<Braiam> ejecuta esta linea «sudo echo b43 >> /etc/modules
<point> ok listo muchas gracias
<joseefrainpb> braiam: no sale activado, el comando es con esos simbolos ¿<< >>?
<Braiam> sudo echo b43 >> /etc/modules
<Braiam> joseefrainpb: ↑
<Braiam> ahora cada ves que encienda debería cargarse el modulo
<point> alguien sabe de este error que me aparece cuando intento ejecutarlo "root@ubuntu:~/Machinarium# ./Machinarium
<point> drmRadeonCmdBuffer: -22. Kernel failed to parse or rejected command stream. See dmesg for more info.
<point> Fallo de segmentación"
<Braiam> point: deberas buscar a la fuente del archivo para eso
<joseefrainpb> braiam: ya estoy reiniciando la otra laptop
<point> podrias ser un poco mas especifico Braiam
<joseefrainpb> braiam: perfecto ahora si lo lee, muchas gracias
<Braiam> point: busca al fabricante/desarrollador del archivo para que te diga que hacer, o si tiene una version compatible con linux
<point> es una versión compatible con linux es nativa vere lo del fabricante a ver que me dice
<joseefrainpb> me despido
<spectrum> bye joseefrainpb
<mondongo> alguien sabe como recupero el panel de abajo en ubuntu 10,10 se me desaparecio
<mondongo> ya lo logre era lo más sencillo del mundo...solo crear un nuevo panel y ya
<mondongo> chaooo
<mejo> buenas noches
<spectrum> hola
<mejo> tengo instalado en mi server openvpn, todo funciona pero no puedo ver los host de milan
<mejo> dno puedo ver los hosts de la lan
<mejo> interfaz tun0 10.10.2.0
<mejo> interfaz eth0 192.168.0.0
<mejo> desde mi cliente vpn con la ip 10.10.2.6 necesito hacerle ping a la ip 192.168.0.7
<mejo> que puedo hacer?
<Danirl> Esto para q es??
<PacheQ> buscala en google, en cualquiera de los 100s de webs que te saldrán aparecerá un mapa que te la situará
<PacheQ> es una ip válida como todas las demás
<fzeta> buenos días figuras;)
<Tiffon> nas
<fosco_> buenas
<joseluis1978> buenas tardes, solo una consulta... que programa me recomendais para montar imagenes iso en ubuntu 10.04????
<joseluis1978> como por ejemplo el daemond tools en windows
<Enlil> hola
<Enlil> el comando para listar ficheros con su  tamaño según el man
<Enlil> es ls -h
<Enlil> pero no me dice los tamaños
<Enlil> y no sé como hacer para que me muestre todo el tamaño de todos los archivos de un directorio
<IdleOne> du -h ~/Dowloads por ejemplo
<Enlil> gracias IdleOne
<joseefrainpb> buenos días alguno sabe como puedo usar un telefono android como modem en natty?
<fosco_> buenas
<mosh> si no se pasa un archivo como argumento cat, de cual de las siguientes toma la entrada?  pantalla,,, un archivo interno de linux, ,, teclado o ningun de las anteriores
<guampa> mosh: "man cat"
<guampa> si no le pasas un archivo cat toma su entrada estandar
<mosh> q es el teclado eso pense
<mosh> pero no estaba completamente seguro guampa
<guampa> si se redirecciona la entrada es el teclado
<guampa> perdon, si *no* se redirecciona
<mosh> ah ok, osea que de la pregunta que hice esta bien decir que pasa al teclado por que no se redirecciono
<guampa> sip
<guampa> lo podes comprobar ejecutando cat sin nada
<mosh> muchas gracias ermano, es lo que hare ahorita
<mosh> osea si pongo cat en el shell  puedo escribir pero no se guarda nada
<guampa> no (a no ser que redirecciones la salida estandar de cat)
<mosh> que son los I-nodos?
<Guest52607> hola a todos
<Guest52607> como estan
<GridCube> hola
<GridCube> :)
<Guest52607> alguien me puede hechar la mano
<Guest52607> tengo un serio proble con ubuntu
<GridCube> !ask | Guest52607
<kubot> Guest52607: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Guest52607> resulta que tnego instado ubuntu 11.04 estuve instalando compiz y cuando active el cubo ubo un conflicto y la barra unity se desactivo y quedo mi escritio en blanco como hago para poder activar unity y activar cubo
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> dejame investigar un poco
<GridCube> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/10592527/Activar-cubo-y-efectos-de-compiz-en-unity-_Ubuntu_.html
<GridCube> ?
<capitancar> kp3k
<capitancar> que fue
<Guest52607> gridcube estoy trabajando en modo clasi ahi si se me activa la barra unity pero en ubuntu modo normal me aparece en blanco
<fosco_> Guest52607, abre un terminal, ejecuta unity --reset, cierra sesion y entra en sesion ubuntu
<GridCube> :( lo siento Guest52607 alguien que use ubuntu con unity te tendra qeu ayudar
<capitancar> hola
<GridCube> !hola capitancar
<kubot> capitancar: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<capitancar> bueno el problema mio es que no tengo un programa para chatear video llamada alguien que me aconceje uno
<capitancar> hola
<capitancar> bueno el problema mio es que no tengo un programa para chatear video llamada alguien que me aconceje uno
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> skype
<capitancar> tengo el amsn pero no me deja hutilisar la camara porque me dice lo ciguiente cuando trato de comfigurar la camara
<GridCube> emesene en teoria puede
<GridCube> nunca lo probé
<GridCube> pero skype es para eso
<capitancar> es que sea de msn de hotmail para poder chatear con algunos amigos de ese es que nesecito
<capitancar> pero voy a mostrar lo que sale para que vean
<fosco_> capitancar, ningun programa de linux ofrece soporte webcam para MSN
<fosco_> puedes usar otros protocolos como skyoe o Google Talk
<fosco_> skype*
<capitancar> pero el amsn yo creoque podia hcer video llamada
<GridCube> capitancar,  que te dice al tratar de configurar?
<capitancar> espera esta cargando
<fosco_> capitancar, no hay soporte webcam en msn en linux, puedes dar todas las vueltas que quieras y probar todos los programas que quieras hasta convencerte, estás en tu derecho
<wicope> http://www.jitsi.org/
<capitancar> aya todo bien no savia
<capitancar> entonces no puedo hacer video llamada con msn de mis amigas
<guampa> yo he usado la webcam con amsn, sera que no anda mas ahi tampoco?
<GridCube> estoy instalando amsn para probar
<capitancar> bueno con la coneccion que tengo ahora la verdad no carga
<vientosolar> donde encuentro ayuda sobre Joomla?
<capitancar> esque estoy desde mi telefono antiguo el v3
<GridCube> vientosolar, google
<vientosolar> no.. aqui en IRC
<capitancar> y es mas lento de vaina sirbe para chatear
<fosco_> vientosolar,  /msg alis list *joomla*
<pcc> socios
<pcc> tengo una consulta
<GridCube> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<pcc> tengo el siguiente cron  sh /home/tplinux/text/importaplunew.sh, pero solo corre si ingreso con el usuario propietario de la carpeta, con el usuario root no corre
<pcc> Tengo el siguiente cron sh /home/tplinux/text/importaplunew.sh, pero solo corre si ingreso con el usuario propietario de la carpeta, con el usuario root no corre
<fosco_> pcc, cron no depende del usuario que entre al sistema
<fosco_> de hecho no hace falta que nadie entre al sistema para que se ejecuten las órdenes de cron
<pcc> el cron se ejecuta, pero no de la forma correcta por que la carpeta pertenece a otr usuario
<pcc> y por tal motivo no lo ejecuta
<guampa> pcc: depende lo que haga el script y en el crontab de cual usuario esta programado
<guampa> que mensaje de error te da? no se puede determinar de lo que venis contando
<pcc> no corre correctamente, da errores de permisos
<guampa> postea el error exacto que te da
<guampa> y el script
<guampa> y en que crontab esta
<pcc> si lo corro el .sh desde el root no corre
<fosco_> pcc, eso es que el script está mal
<pcc> no el script esta bueno, corre con el usuario tplinux
<fosco_> la ejecucion de un script de cron no puede depender de qué usuario ha entrado al sistema
<fosco_> el script está mal
<pcc> pero con el root no
<pcc> como puedo corregir este problema o decirle al crontab, que lo corra el con usuario que no tiene problemas
<fosco_> pcc, repasa el código y arreglalo
<fosco_> el problema no es de cron, es del script que está mal diseñado
<Guest13680> buenas tengo el siguiente problema
<Guest13680> active ya todos los efectos de compiz (cubo,ventana gelatina, etc..) en ubuntu 11.04 pero las ventanas me quedaron sin los botones cerrar maximizar y minimizar ayuda........?
<Guest13680> active ya todos los efectos de compiz (cubo,ventana gelatina, etc..) en ubuntu 11.04 pero las ventanas me quedaron sin los botones cerrar maximizar y minimizar ayuda........!!!!.::::!
<Guest13680> active ya todos los efectos de compiz (cubo,ventana gelatina, etc..) en ubuntu 11.04 pero las ventanas me quedaron sin los botones cerrar maximizar y minimizar ayuda........!!!!.::::!
<Guest13680> active ya todos los efectos de compiz (cubo,ventana gelatina, etc..) en ubuntu 11.04 pero las ventanas me quedaron sin los botones cerrar maximizar y minimizar ayuda........!!!!.::::!
<niko> Guest13680: see topic
<guampa> Guest13680: ya con la primera linea te pudimos leer, las demas sobran
<mimecar> Guest13680: podrás hablar dentro de 1minuto
<mimecar> Guest13680: si vuelves a pegar tantas frases la protección del canal se activará
<fzeta> re-buenas flipados;)
<GridCube> :D
<pcc> algun canal de asterisk?
<guampa> #asterisk
<dannyLopez> quiero instakar el driver privativo de la ati, y me sale este error W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/rtl_nic/rtl8168d-2.fw for module r8169
<GridCube> mmm dannyLopez
<GridCube> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10718714&postcount=21
<GridCube> la ultima caja de codigo tiene todo lo que necesitas hacer para solucionar tu problema
<jgratero> wenas
<jgratero> tengo un problema con el kern log
<jgratero> se me ha llenado de esto
<jgratero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/616061/
<jgratero> lo mas adecuado para borrar este archivo seria borrarlo con rm, o truncarlo como sugieren aquí?
<jgratero> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6200061#post6200061
<fosco_> lo importante sería corregir el error de la optiplex, no crees?
<dannyLopez> no puedo instalar el driver privativo de la ati
<jgratero> cual seria ese fosco? es algo relacionado con el adaptador inalambrico?
<dannyLopez> ayuda con mi ATI al terminar de instalar me mando este error Installation complete.
<dannyLopez> There were errors during installation.  Details can be found in /usr/share/ati/fglrx-install.log
<dzup> dannyLopez: pastea el /usr/share/ati/fglrx-install.log
<dannyLopez> cat: /usr/share/ati/fglrx-install.log: No existe el fichero o el directorio <--- WTF?
<dzup> cat /usr/share/ati/fglrx-install.log
<m4v> dannyLopez: usaste cat o cat:?
<dannyLopez> cat
<dzup> y como estas compilando? como usuario normal?
<dannyLopez> no, como root
<m4v> como lo estas instalando? normalmente es con "sudo archivo --install"
<dzup> ienes pastebinit?
<ing-> como montar un cdrom
<ing-> con mount
<m4v> sudo mount /dev/cdrom /carpeta
<n-iCe> hi
<dannyLop1z> http://pastebin.com/dWCnmH4T
<ing-> una ayuda con esa pregunta
<ing-> Como se pondria la unidad de cd para q solo pueda modificar y listar root, y ver su contenido y listarla el resto de usuarios
<dannyLopez> dzup: ese es el log
<dzup> el paqute precompilado no es el mismo para su kernel
<dzup> quizas necesites bajar el src o agarrar uno que si vaya con su kernel
<m4v> dannyLopez: que kernel tenés?
<m4v> a mi con el kernel normal de ubuntu no tuve problemas
<alfonso> hola
<alfonso> al reiniciar apache2 me sale esta linea
<alfonso> .: 49: Can't open /etc/apache2/envvars
<alfonso> alguien me puede decir eseenvvars a que se refiere
<alfonso> *envvars
<GridCube> google probablemente :3
<dannyLopez> dzup: lo lamento es que mi wifi esta muy lejos de donde yo estoy je
<guampa> alfonso: tal vez te falta ese archivo, verifica si existe
<luis_> hola
<luis_> ¿alguien de aquí utiliza aircrack?
<george2002> :)
<mimecar> luis_: de ese programa no hay soporte en el canal
<n-iCe> yo
<luis_> lo pregunto porque tengo un problema
<luis_> me dice siempre fixed channel: -1
<fosco_> luis_: busca soporte en google, aquí no damos soporte
<mimecar> n-iCe: y luis_ si quereis hablar del problema por privado
<Tarrasquero> nas
<dannyLopez> Ô,o
<jdnistch> hola
<jdnistch> alguien por aqui?
<jdnistch> soy nuevo
<jdnistch> me podrian explicar esto porfavor
<mimecar> !ask jdnistch
<kubot> jdnistch: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<jdnistch> ok muchas gracias
<jdnistch> me gustaria programar nuevos modulos para ubuntu alguien tiene material sobre eso? donde explique que lenguajes se utilizarn y como modificar directamente el kernel
<mimecar> los módulos del kernel se programan en C
<guampa> jdnistch: www.kernelnewbies.org
<GridCube> !kernel
<kubot> El núcleo de Ubuntu es el kernel Linux, ver: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Kernel o https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel (en inglés). No se recomienda compilar tu propio kernel, ya que este se actualiza regularmente y es una tarea para usuarios avanzados que puede dejar tu sistema inbooteable, si aún lo deseas puedes ver https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (inglés)
<mimecar> jdnistch: ¿que es lo que quieres hacer exactamente?
<Theee> HOLA BUENAS TARDE
<jdnistch> pues ahorita no tengo algo concreto por hacer, ya que lo que ahorita me gustaria seria aprender la estructura del kernel y como se puede programar sobre él y ya despues ver algo que pueda hacer, por eso les pido que me ayuden con la información sobre la programacion para el kernel
<guampa> !caps Theee
<kubot> Theee: No grites, por favor. Somos perfectamente capaces de leerte en minusculas. Lee el punto 8 (y los otros también) de http://www.uned.es/iued/guia_actividad/netiqueta.htm
<Theee> Ok
<GridCube> hola Theee :)
<guampa> jdnistch: con esos links y la pagina de linux en wikipedia tenes como para empezar, y aca hay un mapa grafico del kernel http://www.makelinux.net/kernel_map#sd
<Theee> tengo el siguiente proble tengo ubuntu 11.04 instale los compiz y active el cubo y todo los demas efectos pero hay un prblema con los bordes de las ventanas no me salen como puedo hacer que me aparescan..?
<jdnistch> ok muchas gracias amigos
<mimecar> Theee: ¿usas unity?
<Theee> si estoy utilizandolo
<mimecar> ¿que paquete de compiz has puesto?
<Theee> mimecar pero el problema es que no tengo los bordes de las ventanas eso me paso despues que active los efectos de compiz
<mimecar> compiz-settings-manager da problemas con unity
<mimecar> si desactivas compiz te salen los bordes?
<GridCube> Theee, en ccsm tenes chequeada la caja que dice "decoracion de ventanas"
<GridCube> ?
<Theee> donde esta el ccsm
<Xago> hola amigos, cómo copio un directorio completo desde un disco físico a otro?
<Xago> vía comando, obviamente ;)
<GridCube> lanzalo con alt-f2
<GridCube> xago > cp /path/to/disk1 /path/to/disk2
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> ahm, le falta algo
<GridCube> creo que -R
<mimecar> 'man cp' te dirá como se hace
<Churra> mejor -a
<Guest81918> tnego problemas con los bordes de las ventanas en ubuntu 11.04
<Guest81918> desean ayudarme
<fosco_> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<george2002> 8-)
<Guest81918> tengo problemas con los bordes de las ventanas en ubuntu 11.04 al parecer fue cuando active las opciones de compiz
<fosco_> Guest81918: abre un terminal y ejecuta unity --reset
<Guest81918> fosco_ eso afecta las configuraciones de compiz
<fosco_> reinicia todos los valores
<Guest81918> fosco_ pero solo de unity
<m4v> Unity usa compiz
<fosco_> de todo compiz
<fosco_> unity en definitiva es solo un plugin de compiz
<m4v> no podés tener 2 compiz
<Guest81918> fosco_  pero pierdo el efecto del cubo
<Guest81918> ?
<fosco_> si
<m4v> perdiste los bordes porque cuando instalaste compiz sobreescribiste algo de unity
<Guest81918> m4v como recupero los bordes me funciona pero no tengo los benditos bordes
<m4v> Guest81918: probaste lo que te digo fosco_ ?
<Guest81918> pero es que piero el cubo
<Guest81918> no quiero perder los efectos de compiz que tengo instalados
<Guest81918> perdon activados
<fosco_> pues has de elegir
<fosco_> o cubo o bordes
<GridCube> compiz no tiene sus propios bordes?
<Guest81918> fosco ahora como hago para activar el cubo
<GridCube> o no juega bien con unity?
<Guest81918> ya resetee unity me aparecieron los bordes
<fosco_> Guest81918: ciertas opciones de compiz no se llevan bien con unity y provocan esos errores
<fosco_> puedes hacer pruebas a ver si consigues activar lo q buscas
<fosco_> si en algun momento falla algo usa unity --replace
<m4v> Guest81918: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/683211
<m4v> Guest81918: Unity y el cubo no van de la mano parece.
<Xago_> GridCube, gracias....lo estaba haciendo correcto...sólo que no me dí cuenta que estaba con un usuario no-root....así que cambié el usuario...y listo ;)
<casa> hola hay alguna forma de compartir archivos a travez de una red privada sin usar samba?? es que ubuntu me pide que instale samba para poder compartir mi carpeta de musica, pero no me interesa ingresar desde un windows por lo que no necesito samba
<Xago_> GridCube, conectado vía ssh a una máquina remota ;)
<m4v> casa: usa nfs
<m4v> !nfs casa
<kubot> casa: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<casa> gracias m4v, viene ya en ubuntu?
<m4v> casa: leé el link por favor.
<casa> ok
<Juest> hola, anduve teniendo problemas con hicolor-icon-theme, alguna idea?
<Juest> estoy*
#ubuntu-es 2011-06-02
<Thee> como instalo googleheart en ubuntu 11.04
<Juest> Thee: google earth querras decir, y es facil, buscalo con el centro de software
<jdnistch> hola de nuevo, alguien sabe de algun programa para ubuntu como matlab?
<m4v> jdnistch: octave
<jdnistch> ok, gracias
<Xago__> Tengo una pregunta de algo que considero extraño. Via Terminal: me conecto con ssh y la cuenta root a una máquina remota. Ahora, intento hacerlo desde Nautilus, tb con su opción ssh y no me deja. Alguien sabe a qué se debe?
<colo> hola: alguien sabe si ultimamente salio alguna actualizacion del gestor de red 0.8 ?
<cousteau`nbk> Estoy probando el comando `powertop` en mi netbook. Me dice que "Sugerencia: Active el modo de ahorro de energía de la placa de audio HD ejecutando la orden siguiente:"
<cousteau`nbk> ¿qué es eso exactamente?
<m4v> ni idea, dice que comando?
<cousteau`nbk> sí, escribir un 1 en /sys/module/snd_hda_intel/parameters/power_save
<cousteau`nbk> que antes valía 0
<cousteau`nbk> le he dado, a ver si va mejor... de todasformas ahora estoy con AC así que no notaré nada
<m4v> supongo que el sonido tiene un modo de ahorro
<cousteau`nbk> bueno... la verdad no creo que haga mucho
<cousteau`nbk> estoy preocupado porque mi batería dura 2:15, cuando de fábrica se supone que dura 3:00 (y en sus tiempos duraba 2:40 o así)
<cousteau`nbk> he preguntado en ##hardware y me han dicho que es normal, que la batería tiene una edad...
<cousteau`nbk> pero quería ver si conseguía ahorrar por algún lado
<Guest94819> alguie me ayuda instalar o averiguar pq no puedo instalar Xubuntu en mi pc
<Guest94819> ?
<nexxo> ayuda para instalar xubuntu en un pc q no kiere .plis!!
<nexxo> aki todos duermen Gggrrrrr!
<chilicuil> ~_~
<m4v> !ask nexxo
<kubot> nexxo: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<nexxo> kiero instralar xubuntu11 en un acer travelmate240 intel*celeron 2.5GHz 256 MB ram 30GB HDD y desde CD pero no se instala,ay pero si lo hago con XP lo hace a la 1ª
<jgratero> ubuntu-ve
<jgratero> para esa configuracion
<chilicuil> !detalles nexxo
<kubot> chilicuil: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<jgratero> creo que te va mejor lubuntu
<chilicuil> !detalles
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<cousteau`nbk> hmm, a lo mejor necesitas instalar con el alternate cd o el minimal
<jgratero> yo intente con una parecida
<cousteau`nbk> pero sí, 256 es un poco justo para xubuntu... y lubuntu rules
 * cousteau`nbk está usando lubuntu ahora mismo
<jgratero> y xubuntu era muy lento
<Juest> !detalles |  chilicuil: asi se pone
<kubot> chilicuil: asi se pone: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<jgratero> lubuntu definitively rules
<Juest> con |
<Juest> ok?
<chilicuil> Juest: okis, nice
<Juest> :)
<chilicuil> o/ Dj_Dexter
<Juest> lo aprendi de #ubuntu :)
<cousteau`nbk> Juest, no hace falta la | si lo que pones es un nick
<m4v> no, chilicuil lo hizo bien
<Juest> si hace, falta
<cousteau`nbk> !ping m4v
<kubot> m4v: pung
<m4v> lo que pasa es que nexxo se fué del canal y kubot no entiende ahí
<cousteau`nbk> !ping bla bla bla
<kubot> cousteau`nbk: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<cousteau`nbk> !ping | bla bla bla
<kubot> bla bla bla: pung
<Juest> AH
<Juest> !pong
<kubot> ..ping?
<Juest> !pung
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'pung'.
<Juest> :(
<jgratero> el problema de lubuntu son los discos de alternate install...
<m4v> y si, con 256mb de ram no podés instalar xubuntu, nosé si hay un alternate
<jgratero> para una maquina asi, necesitas uno
<jgratero> ya te lo busco, creo que llegue a ver un enlace por alli...
<cousteau`nbk> jgratero, en 256 yo creo que tira el CD normal
<jgratero> no, yo lo intente
<cousteau`nbk> tengo entendido que con 192 o menos ya hacía falta lo otro
<jgratero> el installer de lubuntu no pudo
<m4v> para un livecd necesitas 300 y pico de megas. no?
<jgratero> y era una maquina bastante parecida a esa
<jgratero> diria que casi igual
<aguitel> m4v, se puede inslara con el minimal cd y luego en la linea de comando instalar lxde o lubuntu
<aguitel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jgratero> Mira esta pagina
<jgratero> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall
<jgratero> si, tecnicamente, con 256 deberias poder correr el live CD
<jgratero> en la practica, con esa maquina, me fallo
<jgratero> lo seguro es el alternate
<cousteau`nbk> aguitel, incluso, con el minimal cd puedes instalar ubuntu-desktop o lubuntu-desktop o lo que sea
<cousteau`nbk> durante la instalación
<cousteau`nbk> ("netinstall")
<aguitel> cousteau`nbk, exacto
<cousteau`nbk> vamos, te lo ofrece durante la instalación; ni siquiera hace falta instalarlo a mano luego
<aguitel> yo siempre uso gnome-core que es lo minimo funcional de gnome
<cousteau`nbk> aguitel, yo no lo conocía así que me tuve que crear una versión modificada de ubuntu-desktop que no incluyera los recommends
<cousteau`nbk> porque si instalaba con -R, luego al desinstalar paquetes me hacía cosas raras
<aguitel> hay 2 instalaciones minimas de gnome que se pueden hacer en ubuntu/debian 1)gnome-session 2)gnome-core
<cousteau`nbk> (ahora mismo tengo gnome-core instalado, así que pude quitar ese ubuntu-desktop-lite sin peligro)
<cousteau`nbk> aguitel, diferencia?
<aguitel> con eso instalas cosas elementales para tener el entorno
<aguitel> la diferencia son la cantidad de paquetes  a instalar ,gnome-sesion<gnome-core
<aguitel> instalar ubuntu-desktop te instala todo gnome
<aguitel> la mayoria cosas que seguramente no necesitaras
<aguitel> y que de cualquier nmanera se podran instalar manualmente
<Guest20840> alguien me puede ayudar con icecast?
<Guest20840> porfavor
<cousteau`nbk> gnome-session menos paquetes que gnome core?
<jgratero> una pregunta, el firewall podria llegar a colapsar el log con mensajes de error?
<malev> hola gente!! cómo están? tengo un problemilla con mysql, no lo puedo hacer iniciar automáticamente cada vez que reinicio el server. tengo el archivo /etc/init.d/mysql con todos los permisos. alguna idea?
<dabor> jgratero: colapsar no creo pero si te puede empezar a ocupar mucho espacio, controlar eso.
<jgratero> estuve investigando
<jgratero> por un problema recurrente que tengo con las pc de la oficina
<jgratero> son optiplex
<jgratero> dell... Las mude todas a lubuntu hara cuestion de 15 dias
<jgratero> antes iban con xubuntu, pero que va... Demasiado lentas con esa distribucion
<jgratero> en fin,  hoy verificando, me di cuenta que la que usaba yo, habia pasado de un espacio libre de 22 GB
<jgratero> a solo 5GB
<dabor> malev: update-rc mysql defaults te puede ayudar
<jgratero> ya eso me habia pasado cuando la tenia bajo xubuntu
<malev> dabor, y eso que es?
<malev> update-rc me da error
<dabor> update.rc.d malev
<malev> oks ! I'm trying it now
<dabor> ese comando te habilita el servicio para iniciarlo en los distintos runlevel
<malev> guau!
<malev> gracias dabor
<jgratero> y revisando el log, veo esto
<malev> ahí lo estoy probando
<jgratero> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/616258/
<dabor> malev: http://yordanisp.blog.com.es/2009/06/04/update-rc-d-actualizando-el-arranque-parada-de-servicios-6237594/
<malev> dabor, sigue sin funcionar, seguramente hay algo mal ahí que no puedo encontrar
<Algabe> alguien usa ubuntu server?
<malev> Algabe, yo
<Algabe> malev: cuando inicio ubuntu server aparece: cd [492555.473129] error in vfs_unlink; rc = [-2]
<malev> Algabe, ahh ni idea, a mi me lo instalaron los del VPS, lo siento
<Algabe> malev: ok gracias
<dabor> malev:  sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start te dá error?
<malev> dabor,
<malev> [malev@~] sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<malev> [sudo] password for malev:
<malev> Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<malev> utility, e.g. service mysql start
<malev> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<malev> Upstart job, you may also use the start(8) utility, e.g. start mysql
<m4v> !paste malev
<kubot> malev: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<malev> jaja perdón!!
<malev> dabor, ... bueno, no me da error, me recomienda que use: service mysql start
<kzman> hola
<m4v> malev: y si usas service anda bien?
<kzman> tengo un problema al hacer click en el icono de ventana se me quitan los bordes y no puedo mover ni cerrar las ventanas
<kzman> no se que sera
<malev> m4v, anda genial!
<malev> pero yo quiero que inicie solito
<m4v> malev: en /etc/init/mysql.conf debe estar el conf de upstart para iniciar mysql
<malev> m4v, ahí está
<malev> m4v, hay un mysql.conf.old, lo voy a cambiar. cómo hago para empezar a usar el nuevo? claro, luego de haber cambiado los nombre sy eso
<Algabe_> m4v: que plugin es el que usas el !paste nick? el factos?
<m4v> malev: como es el archivo, al menos fijate que dice en "start on"
<m4v> Algabe_: /j #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<m4v> malev: en el mío dice start on on (net-device-up and local-filesystems and runlevel [2345])
<malev> m4v, http://pastie.org/2006360
<malev> m4v, parece que funcionó!!!!!!! SOY FELIZ!!!!!
<m4v> bueno, está igual, supongo que hay algo mal con net-device-up? (levanta la red?) o con local-filesystems? (está bien las particiones?)
<m4v> malev: que tenías de distinto?
<malev> m4v, ... no se
<malev> ya me fijo
<m4v> tenían*
<malev> m4v, ahora estoy usando este mysql.conf:  http://pastie.org/2006371
<malev> son distintos en eso que tu me dices
<malev> = ya anda, estoy muy contento!
<malev> muchas gracias!!
<kzman> se puede cerrar una sesion de gnome por consola?
<jmanuel_cool> kzman, creo que logout servirá para eso
<kzman> jmanuel_cool, per eso sirve para cerrar la sesion actual, y solo funciona en las ttys
<kzman> yo digo algo que por ejemplo desde cualquier terminal cierre otra sesion
<jmanuel_cool> kzman, ps, alli si no sepo, a menos que "invoke.rc gdm3" restart si lo haga (nunca lo he hecho fuera de una tty)
<jmanuel_cool> kzman, "invoke.rc gdm3 restart"***
<kzman> jmanuel_cool, "comando no encontrado"
<jmanuel_cool> kzman, /etc/init.d/gdm3 restart
<kzman> ademas intente reiniciar el servicio gdm
<kzman> pero solo reinicia el gestor de sesion
<kzman> pero la sesion no se cierra
<jmanuel_cool> kzman, mmmmm ps no sepo
<bravo> hola a todos
<syd_> hola, alguien usa jinzora?
<GridCube> nop
<rargueta> buenas noches, tengo un problema con mi camara en ubuntu 11.04
<rargueta> cuando la conecto,  al puerto usb, me desactiva las tarjetas de red
<point> porfa colaborenme con este error
<point> drmRadeonCmdBuffer: -22. Kernel failed to parse or rejected command stream. See dmesg for more info.
<point> Fallo de segmentación
<guampa> point: un error en el driver de video
<guampa> proba cambiando el driver, si estas usando el radeon cambia a fglrx
<point> y como hago eso
<guampa> mm si estas usando natty no estoy seguro, proba sudo apt-get installhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGFsqtUOGbQ fglrx
<guampa>  sorry
<guampa> sudo apt-get install fglrx
<point> ya y me dios que la aceleracion esta encendida y la prueba de frames me dios algo asi como 63
<point> osea la de los engranajes esos
<point> perdon 337 frames
<guampa> que te devuelve "glxinfo | grep renderer" ?
<guampa> despues de los dos puntos
<point> ya te digo porque yo tengo es glx ya estoy instalando  el fglrx
<guampa> ah bueno si te lo instala es que estabas usando el radeon
<point> pues en este momento lo estoy instalando
<point> bamos a ver que pasa
<tkw-one> como hago para programar una secuencia de teclas para por ejemplo sacar el signo de inicio de pregunta ... seria algo asi como AltGR + ? = ¿...
<guampa> tkw-one: para eso podes usar xmodmap
<tkw-one> pero yo quiero poder usar el teclado rapidamente.
<guampa> bueno eso ya implica cierta disciplina en dactilografia
<guampa> si vos queres remapear el teclado xmodmap te sirve para eso
<GridCube> tkw-one, no tenes un teclado en español?
<GridCube> O_o
<tkw-one> no, esta en ingles... y aunque tengo mapa de caracteres en una barra en muy incomodo para trabajar.
<guampa> tkw-one: http://listas.fi.uba.ar/pipermail/lug/2002-November/005814.html
<GridCube> pues simplemente dile que es otro tipo de teclado
<GridCube> setxkpmap es
<GridCube> setxkbmap es
<GridCube> y va a creer que estas usando uno en español
<point> guampa: ya se instalo pero le doy el comando glxinfo | grep renderer no aparece nada solo sale una nueva linea en el bash ?
<tkw-one> eso no tiene gracia porque los signos cambian de sitio y se hace tan complicado como usar la barra con el charmap
<GridCube> pues no si simplemete te acuerdas del mapa de memoria como el resto de nosotros XD
<GridCube> no escribas mirando el teclado hombre, haste elite como nosotros
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> tkw-one, sabes usar crtl-shift-u-[NUMERO] ?
<guampa> point: reiniciaste la maquina?
<point> nop tengo que reiniciar toa la pc?
<guampa> point: si despues de instalar el driver si
<tkw-one> GridCube: llevo años de chuzografeo asi que yo miro el teclado... jejeje
<point> bueno tonces ya vuelvo
<GridCube> ⇶
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> esas tres flechas salen si haces ctrl+shift+u+21f6
<tkw-one> ya veo ... donde puedo ver las posibles combinaciones?
<GridCube> ?
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/bf/index.htm
<tkw-one> ⇶
<tkw-one> si sale
<GridCube> ¿
<GridCube> :D ahi esta
<GridCube> u-00BF
<GridCube> es ¿
<tkw-one> gracia GridCube ... u-00bf
<GridCube> crtl-shit-u-00bf
<GridCube> ¿
<GridCube> :D
<point> guampa; ya reinicie y acabo de descubrir que mi sistema esta ahora en ingles y que el corrector de ortografía no esta funcionado
<guampa> point: mira vos, ahora que tiene que ver un corrector ortografico con el controlador de video?
<point> no nada solo hacia un comentario de que instale el driver y el sistema quedo en ingles pero eso es lo de menos sigamos en lo que ivamos porfa
<guampa> ok...
<guampa> fijate si tenes cargado el driver
<guampa> volve  a correr glxinfo | grep renderer
<point> ok lo hare
<point> no lo mismo no sale nada y solo aparece una nueva linea de bash
<point> root@ubuntu:~# glxinfo | grep renderer
<point> root@ubuntu:~#
<guampa> dejame ver
<braiam> guampa: te paso lspci? y lsmod?
<guampa> pasame la salida de lsmod x favor
<braiam> gané!
<guampa> jajajaja
<point> eso es referente a mi ?
<guampa> lo de la salida de lsmod si
<point> ok ya te lo paso
<point> te lo paso por pastebin
<point> ?
<guampa> sipi
<braiam> sí
<point> http://pastebin.com/WxCbQBM3
<guampa> no, seguis usando el radeon
<point> y entonces porque mi sistema cambio
<point> y como puedo usar el nuevo driver
<guampa> point, fglrx es un driver de video, el unico cambio que genera es un cambio de driver. No de idioma, no de corrector ortografico, ni de ninguna otra cosa. Si otras cosas cambiaron no tienen relacion con que hayas cambiado el driver de video
<guampa> si estas usando natty de todos modos (que yo no lo uso ni conozco), estoy leyendo aca en la web que no tiene buena compatibilidad con fglrx de todas maneras
<guampa> asi que si no lo estas corriendo ahora a ese driver podes ponerte contento :)
<guampa> estas usando 11.04 ?
<point> pero mira antes cuando yo iniciaba o reiniciaba la pc me aparecia al iniciar el sistem ala pantalla negra con ele logo de xubuntu pero ahora me aparece una como roja con los puntos abajo y diciendo ubuntu
<point> nop uso
<point> 10.10
<guampa> ah perfecto, anda a sistema->administracion->controladores adicionales
<point> ok listo
<guampa> te muestra disponible el driver catalyst?
<point> dame un momento porfavor que esta recopilando informacion
<point> no solo aparece el de modem por software y ninguno mas
<guampa> que te dice el comando "lspci | grep VGA" ?
<point> ya te digo
<point> root@ubuntu:~# lspci | grep VGA
<point> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]
<guampa> oka, voy a buscar info sobre tu placa
<point> grax yo estoy en esas estoy desde ayer en lo mismo
<point> te agradeceria
<point> guampa: intente ejecutar de nuevo el programa y el error que me aparece ahora es diferente
<guampa> cual programa?
<point> Machinarium
<point> el error que me aparece ahora es este
<point> root@ubuntu:~/Machinarium# ./Machinarium
<point> Segmentation fault
<guampa> no se nada acerca de eso me temo, point
<point> a que falla
<guampa> creo que fglrx no tiene soporte para tu placa, por eso puede ser que no este habilitado luego de instalar el paquete
<guampa> estoy tratando de confirmar
<point> seguiré buscando si algo te puedo volver a consultar
<point> a por cierto si sirve de algo Machinarium es un juego desarrollado sobre flash
<guampa> si es cierto el driver propietario de ATI no soporta tu placa
<guampa> podes usar radeon nomas
<guampa> desinstala el driver fglrx: sudo apt-get purge fglrx
<point> entonces lo mas seguro es que no pueda jugar el juego verdad?
<point> ok
<braiam> point: no estoy seguro de que el plugin de flash funcione con binarios
<point> pero este juego es nativo supuestamente para linux
<point> y hasta donde e leído ya hay gente que lo a podido usar
<braiam> point: leiste el manual?
<point> si pero no es mucha la información que brinda
<braiam> point: no dice el metodo de instalación y/o ejecución?
<point> solo dice que si hace falta alguna libreria la copie de un archivo que biene con el juego a una carpeta del sistema
<point> si dice mas específicamente asi
<braiam> point: leiste http://machinarium.net/forum/index.php/topic,1414.0.html
<braiam> o mejor point http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1722444
<point> no lo tengo precente pero ya lo hare
<point> bueno lo unico de hay que no e intentado es desactivar la acceleracion de hardware y lo hare en este instante
<point> a ver que pasa
<marti1125> tengo una duda
<marti1125> desde ubuntu puedo descargar las fotos de la carama de la memoria interna que tiene
<marti1125> ya lo solucione
<point> siiiiiiiiiiii
<point> ya pude hacer que iniciara -"aun cuadro por segundo"- pero funciona!!!!
<point> gracias guampa y braiam por toda su paciencia y colaboración
<point> si quite la aceleracion por hardware del plug-in de flash y ya arranca gracias
<guampa> por nada amigo
<guampa> a 1fps no va a ser lo mas divertido del mundo eh?
<guampa> :/
<point> bueno esa era una hipérbole
<point> no es que corra ufff super puesto que mi maquina ya es un poco vieja
<point> pero al menos es jugable de forma decente
<usent> hola, cómo puedo formatear o un disco duro desde terminal
<usent> ?
<fosco_> usent, mkfs
<usent> ?
<usent> fosco_: lo hice, me salieron unos numeros, y se quedo parpadeando el cursor, debo esperar?
<fosco_> si usas mkfs sin parametros no hará nada
<usent> ahh u.u
<usent> tonce como?
<usent> use mkfs y la unidad
<fosco_> puedes ejecutar man mkfs para ver el manual del comando
<usent> y tu no puedes simplemente decirme el comando?
<fosco_> en geenral su uso es sudo mkfs -t sistema_de_ficheros /dev/nombre_particion
<usent> vale, thanks
<usent> es ntfs
<usent> no me sale, estoy probando con la aplicasion unidad de discos y me dice Daemon is inhibited
<Xriveryk> buenos dias!!!
<Xriveryk> actualice mi kubuntu 10.10 a lubuntu 11.04 por el gestor de actualizaciones y me eliminio windows del grub como puedo recuperarlo????
<fosco_> Xriveryk, abre un terminal y ejecuta sudo update-grub
<Xriveryk> fosco_  vos siempre estas y me salvas de todas ...gracias... aunque ejecute el cd de supergrub y por ahi lo actualice e igual me sigue saliendo solo
<Xriveryk> este ubuntu... last version linux y ya
<fosco_> has hecho lo que te dije?
<Xriveryk> no ... y
<Xriveryk> pero ya lo hice
<Xriveryk> que sigue?
<Xriveryk> fosco_, que mas hago?
<Xriveryk> fosco_ solo es reiniciar?
<Xriveryk> fosco_ solo es reiniciar?
<Xriveryk> actualice mi kubuntu 10.10 a lubuntu 11.04 por el gestor de actualizaciones y me eliminio windows del grub como puedo recuperarlo????  ( ya lo hice con el cd de supergrub y no paso nada)
<fosco_> has hecho lo que te dije?
<Xriveryk> eso no lo habia hecho pero ya lo hice ahora que hago=
<Xriveryk> ?
<Xriveryk> reinicio?
<fosco_> viste aparecer el win por pantalla?
<Xriveryk> no
<fosco_> pues prueba con esto
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install os-prober && sudo update-grub
<fosco_> debería aparecer
<Xriveryk> si ya me aparecio... eso quiere decir que ya me sale?
<XuMuK> hola! alguien sabe como se cura esto? http://itmages.ru/image/view/202778/74443c6c
<erAbuelo> buenas
<GridCube> hola :)
<vianstak> join #ubuntu-es-oftopic
<vianstak> join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<cossier> vianstak, te falta la barra /
<vianstak> sorry aun soy novato en esto
<vianstak> cossier==>  gracias
<cossier> es /join #canal
<vianstak> saludos a tudos
<Smatic> holas
<vianstak> Smatic==> wenas
<alfonso> hola
<alfonso> tengo un problema con apache2
<alfonso> al reiniciar el servidor me sale este mensaje
<alfonso> .: 49: Can't open /etc/apache2/envvars
<alfonso> alguien me puede hechar una mano
<alfonso> con el tema
<erAbuelo> el mensaje es claro
<fosco_> alfonso, http://www.gnulinux.in/forum/apache2-error-etcapache2envvars-no-such-file-or-directory
<alfonso> si eso lo se
<alfonso> pero no porque sale y como corregirlo
<fosco_> pues ya está
<erAbuelo> alfonso: leiste el mensaje de error y no sabes porque sale ?
<m-pins> hola, sabeis si existe alguna version de ubuntu para tablets?
<fosco_> m-pins, una especial no, la desktop funciona bien en tablets
<m-pins> pero mi tablet tiene pocos recursos
<m-pins> tiene256 de ram y 440 mhz
<alfonso> si porque dice que no se puede abrir /etc/apache2/envvars
<alfonso> que porcierto envvars no se a que se refiere
<fosco_> envvars = variables de entorno
<alfonso> *por cierto
<fosco_> en el enlace q te puse te dice como solucionarlo
<alfonso> ok
<alfonso> lo miro gracias
<m-pins> fosco_ segun he leido en las tablets con android en OS se instala flasheandola, sabes de alguien que halla instalado ubuntu en una?
<GridCube> m-pins, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=987740
<m-pins> GridCube: Rly?!!, y como cres que irá con mis requerimentos?
 * GridCube no tiene idea 
<GridCube> la verdad que nunca tuve ni en mis manos una tablet XD
<GridCube> si no tenes miedo prueba
<GridCube> :P
<m-pins> xDD, supongo, si, no tengo miedo, la kosa es k mi table es china de las chungas xD no tiene ni nombre, y si pierdo android no podre volver si el ubuntu me sale malo
<m-pins> mejor dicho, rudroid
<GridCube> XD
<GridCube> pues alla tu
<leviatan> hola a todos, buen día, necesito un favor, me pueden echar la mano para configurar mi bluetooth?
<braiam> !detalles leviatan
<kubot> leviatan: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<GridCube> !info blueman
<kubot> GridCube: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> !blueman
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'blueman'.
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> el nombre esta bien, kubot nesecita un mejor cerebro
<braiam> !bluethoot
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'bluethoot'.
<braiam> !bluetooth
<leviatan> kubot, braiam, les explico, tengo una hp 1142, y en realidad uso fedora, porque tuve unos problemas con unity, pero la cosa es que instalé el driver con el paquete b43-fwcutter, y así reconoció la inalambrica, pero no logro hacer funcionar el bluetooth
<kubot> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<kubot> leviatan: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<braiam> leviatan: lee lo que dijo kubot...
<braiam> que esta en ingles,,,
<GridCube> oh b43...
<GridCube> habia alguien aca que tenia un b43
<erAbuelo> supongo que abra mas de uno xD
<GridCube> supongo
<GridCube> mas complicado que tomar sopa con las manos
<erAbuelo> que tampoco es tan dificil
<leviatan> pues pase buena parte de la noche buscando informacion pero no encontre algo que me ayudara, por eso vengo pidiendo ayuda xD
<GridCube> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<erAbuelo> leviatan: se lo decia a GridCube
<GridCube> como siempre, el ultimo recurso eh
<GridCube> XD
<Tarrasquero> GridCube: el kernel tiene ese driver, al menos el mio, no se si es eso lo que quieres
<GridCube> Tarrasquero, ? yo no quiero nada, es leviatan el que tiene problemas para instalar su b43
<GridCube> yo el otro dia estuve intentado ayudar a alquien con eso y la verdad es que me superó
<Tarrasquero> GridCube: no estube en la conversacion entré tarde
<leviatan> si, ya tengo algunos años de linuxero, hasta hace poco ubuntero, y se que la regla es primero buscar y luego preguntar xD
<GridCube> :) perdon Tarrasquero mis part/join estan ocultos XD
<Tarrasquero> ammm
<leviatan> ya hice los pasos que me dieron en las paginas, así logre hacer funcionar la inalambrica, pero no el bluetooth, resulta que la 4312 es combo,inalambrica y bluetooth
<GridCube> mira la segunda pagina que te pase
<GridCube> esa tiene toooooooooooodo lo que nesecitas
<GridCube> e incluso te dice que canal podes ir en esta red para hablar con gente, pero siempre u cuando no, repito NO, uses fwcutter
<Carlitos__> hola  amigos
<Carlitos__> como paso
<GridCube> aparentemente no les agrada la gente que va ahi preguntando y estan usando fwcutter
<Carlitos__> de  dvd   para  mp4 o mpg ?
<Carlitos__> digamos quiero   pasarlo  a  un formato  de  buena  calidad
<Carlitos__> para  meterlo  a  mi usb
<GridCube> Carlitos__, :) podrias tratar de no usar el [Enter] como signo de puntuación por favor? gracias
<Carlitos__> GridCube: te molesta?
<GridCube> Carlitos__, :) son las reglas del canal
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<Carlitos__> bah
<m-pins> mejor dicho, rudroidbueno chicos, gracias por la info, creo que esperaré que salga alguna distro linux pa tablets
<GridCube> m-pins, al principio android usaba el kernel de linux, pero eventualmente desarrollaron su propia rama
<GridCube> en teoria, en teoria, sigue siendo linux
<m-pins> si entiendo, ahora es algo amorfo que no se sabe que es.
<m-pins> bueno chao
<leviatan_> GridCube, como puedo saber mi kernel? cual es el comando?
<guampa> leviatan: uname -r
<leviatan> gracias guampa
<guampa> x nada
<scherenhaenden> hola buenas tardes
<scherenhaenden> tengo un problema con el qt creator... no puedo usar el boton design
<scherenhaenden> sabra alguien como puedo arreglar eso? XD
<saimazoon> no puedes
<scherenhaenden> :S?
<scherenhaenden> creo q necesito un ui file.... pero no se si es q no entiendo bien... porque estoy haciendo el tutorial... y alli no dice eso... pero en internet dice eso... por esto no se q ahceer
<FrankZ96> Hola
<FrankZ96> Me preguntaba si alguno de vosotros sabeis como hacer que un pendrive botee para poder instalar Windows XP en Xubuntu. Guardé el iso de mi antiguo cd por si se rompía y por ahora no tengo ningún CD que soporte tal peso del archivo, pero mi pendrive puede. ¿Alguna idea para bootarlo cuando inicio Linux para instalar windows?
<FrankZ96> Gracias
<cossier> scherenhaenden, tienes el qt-designer '?
<FrankZ96> Ninguna idea :( ?
<cossier> FrankZ96, no te sirve Virtaulbox!!?
<cossier> Virtualbox*
<FrankZ96> VirtualBox se lagea mucho :(
<FrankZ96> Ya lo llevo utilizando bastante tiempo, y quiero utilizar el Windows XP para hacer mis trabajos de universidad de forma más rápida, en VirtualBox se demora mucho.
<scherenhaenden> cossier: sip... pero no se... no consigo q funcione el design
<GridCube> FrankZ96, queres instalar en dual boot?
<scherenhaenden> cossier:  osea... del qt creator
<FrankZ96> GridCube, te refieres a tener xubuntu y windows xp a la vez?
<GridCube> si
<FrankZ96> Sí, eso sería lo mejor.
<GridCube> o simplemente queres ejecutar aplicaciones de windows
<GridCube> muchas se pueden ejecutar usando wine
<FrankZ96> Quiero tener la posibilidad de abrir Windows XP tal y como lo hacia antes, y si necesito Xubuntu abrirlo reiniciando.
<GridCube> si, queres dual boot
<FrankZ96> Utilizo Wine para muchos programas en Linux, pero todavía son muchos los que no funcionan :(
<GridCube> !dualboot
<kubot> Instrucciones para usar Windows/Ubuntu al mismo tiempo (en inglés): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<GridCube> mira FrankZ96 podes usar unetbootin para hacer un pendrive
<GridCube> booteable con casi cualquier iso
<FrankZ96> Si en el pendrive ya tengo el .iso de Windows XP, que debo de añadir o editar en Xubuntu, GRidCube?
<GridCube> instala unetbootin
<GridCube> !unetbootin
<kubot> Para información acerca de instalar Ubuntu desde un Dispositivo de Almacenamiento USB, leé https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - Para una instalación persistente del Live USB, leé: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<GridCube> pues nada hace > sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<jmanuel_cool> FrankZ96, tambien puedes usar grub (si dispones de algun live o alguna instalación de GNU/Linux ya existente) para bootear desde pendrive
<n-iCe> hi
<iFrankZ> Qué puedo hacer si la categoria USB (Pendrive) no aparece en la BIOS (F8)?
<mimecar> ¿que es lo que quieres hacer exactamente?
<iFrankZ> Sólo aparecen tres opciones :/
<iFrankZ> Arrancar el Pendrive para instalar Windows
<mimecar> si no te sale suelto en el usb, buscalo dentro de discos duros
<mimecar> ¿como has hecho que windows se pueda instalar desde un usb?
<iFrankZ> Tenía la .iso de mi cd de windows porque borre windows y deje solo a xubuntu, y con un programa hice el pendrive booteable descomprimiendo tmb todos los archivos dentro, pero no sé como hacer que arranque el pendrive
<iFrankZ> Sólo me aparece la primera opción, CD y Target Card al principio :/
<mimecar> unetbootin no te servirá
<iFrankZ> Que puedo hacer?
<mimecar> en las opciones de arranque, mira si aparece dentro de las opciones de disco duro
<iFrankZ> Me parece que cuando seleccione Disco Duro no aparecio ninguna opcion
<mimecar> el paso de la iso tiene que ser correcto para que te salga
<mimecar> ¿cuantos años tiene tu ordenador?
<iFrankZ> el único problema es que no aparece la opción de usb
<iFrankZ> no sé xD
<mimecar> ya te he dicho donde puede salir
<iFrankZ> voy a reinciiar pues :/
<mimecar> ¿no dice que no lo encuentra?
<iFrankZ> No sé qué hacer
<iFrankZ> No aparece :(
<mimecar> averigua los años que tiene tu ordenador
<iFrankZ> Mi ordenador no es muy viejo, está programado para que funcione perfectamente con windows xp, y nunca me dio problemas a la hora de velociadd cuando utilizaba windows xp
<mimecar> iFrankZ: las opciones las tienes en la bios
<mimecar> si has pasado mal la iso, no te saldrá nada
<iFrankZ> En el caso de que no apareciera USB en el panel después de presionar F8 en el panel, que puedo hacer?
<mimecar> sigue la conversación en el canal de offtopic
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<mimecar> descarga un live cd de ubuntu, pasalo al usb y comprueba si funciona
<alfonso> hola
<alfonso> fosco_: tienes un segundo?
<alfonso> hola acabo de ejecutar este script y me ha dado el siguiente resultado
<alfonso> script: sudo apt-get remove --purge $(dpkg -l apache* | grep ii | awk '{print $2}') && sudo apt-get install apache2
<alfonso> resultado
<alfonso> http://pastebin.com/riHptf7H
<mimecar> alfonso: tienes paquetes rotos
<alfonso> si eso he visto
<alfonso> pero no se como arreglarlos
<mimecar> haz los pasos del script con synaptic
<alfonso> en el gestor de actualizaciones no dice nada
<mimecar> si hay paquetes rotos y tienes el sistema actualizado
<mimecar> tendrás que rellenar un informe de bug en launchpad
<alfonso> tengo ubuntu 10.10
<alfonso> ok
<syd_> caballeros, alguien sabe porque mi servidor apache no muestra el phpinfo, solo muestra una pagina los caracteres, sin interpretarlos?
<syd_> < ?php phpinfo(); ?>
<mimecar> syd_: no tienes php instalado
<mimecar> eso o no has reiniciado el servidor después de instalarlo
<iFrankZ> Mi BIOS soporta el arranque de USB, en el panel cambie los arranques que salian en la bios pero al darle a guardar y darle a F8 volvían a salir las mismas, que deberia de hacer?
<mimecar> iFrankZ: pasa una iso de ubuntu a un usb y mira si arranca
<mimecar> tienes que hacerlo con unetbootin
<iFrankZ> La .iso que tengo de win7 ya la pase por unetbootin
<iFrankZ> lo que me pregunto ahora es porque al darle a F8  no ha cambiado nada del arranque en bios :/
<mimecar> iFrankZ: si te funciona sería un milagro
<mimecar> unetbootin solo funciona con linux
<iFrankZ> AL volver al panel aparecen las opcioens que marque antes de mostrar USB/CDRoom pero nada.
<iFrankZ> entonces?
<mimecar> busca otro programa para lo que quieres hacer
<iFrankZ> distingue una .iso de win7 de una linux?
<mimecar> claro
<iFrankZ> wtf...
<iFrankZ> pero si el programa de unetbooting por la .iso de win7 y la descomprimió y ahora sigue sin salir. Por qué no han cambiado las opcioens de las bios?
<GridCube> mimecar, yo use unetbootin con w7 mil veces
<GridCube> iFrankZ, tiene que estar en la lista si grub se instalo en el pendrive
<GridCube> i si no, tambien
<iFrankZ> el ordenador no es viejo porque en el panel en el que eliges que "cosas" quieres bootar al darle a F8 muestra usb/cdroom usb/flod o algo así y más opciones, pero después de guardar y darle a f8 seguia igual xD
<mimecar> que tiene que ver unetbootin con grub?
<GridCube> mimecar, unetbootin instala grub en el pendrive
<mimecar> y añade una entrada para windows?
<GridCube> si cuando cargaste el iso le pusiste el iso de windows 7 si
<iFrankZ> GridCube, por qué después de editar las opciones de la bios siguen saliendo las mismas? La primera, cdroom y card target
<GridCube> si unetbootin no maneja ese iso te lo dira
<GridCube> porque card-target es la que deberias elegir
<iFrankZ> ok
<iFrankZ> reiniciare de nuevo
<iFrankZ> Sigo sin entender porqué no aparecen :(
<iFrankZ> Hasta le di a restablecer las caracteristicas predeterminadas, las volví a cambiar y a guardar, y siguen saliendo las mismas bios.
<mimecar> iFrankZ: pasa un live cd de ubuntu y comprueba si funciona
<iFrankZ> el live cd de ubuntu hace tiempo que no lo tengo, lo utilice sólo para instalarlo :/
<mimecar> ....
<mimecar> pasa la iso al usb con unetbootin
<iFrankZ> si pasase el .iso a un cd que etnga suficiente espacio cabria entero?
<mimecar> lo tienes que pasar al usb
<iFrankZ> eso ya lo hice hace una hora
<mimecar> entonces?
<iFrankZ> el problema es que el panel de bios no cambia
<iFrankZ> yo al entrar le doy para que entre  a ver las opciones del ordenador
<iFrankZ> y veo que cambie bn lo de cardreader a usb / cdroom
<mimecar> si sacas las opciones de arranque que admite la bios
<iFrankZ> y cambio mas cosas y luego al guardar y cerrar sigue saliendo lo mismo
<mimecar> y seleccionas usb, tiene que arrancar
<iFrankZ> la cuestion es que el panel de bios muestra lo mismo aun habiendo guardado las opciones antes :(
<mimecar> no te guarda el cambio en las opciones de arranque de la bios?
<iFrankZ> No hay algun lugar que marque que siempre se inicie con las opciones predeterminadas o algo por el estilo?
<iFrankZ> Guarda las opciones, pero al arrancar la bios no aparecen las opciones guardadas, es como si ignorase los cambios.
<iFrankZ> guarde las opciones*
<iFrankZ> luego reinicio de nuevo y si aparecen las opciones que yo marqué
<mimecar> primero dices que no guarda las opciones y ahora que si?
<iFrankZ> Siempre las he guardado, pero al llegar a la parte de la BIOS (después de guarda, dandole al F8) se siguen viendo las mismas.
<iFrankZ> La primera que siempre es la misma, CDRoom y CardReader
<mimecar> iFrankZ: pulsando F8 en el arranque SIEMPRE VERÁS LAS MISMAS OPCIONES
<iFrankZ> Entonces qué tecla debo presionar, mimecar?
<mimecar> solo tienes que seleccionar el dispositivo que quieres arrancar
<Onicev> Hola.
<Onicev> He tenido que pedir un equipo prestado por que en el mio no me funciona este programa. Lo tengo instalado y al pinchar el icono correspondiente no arranca. ¿A que puede deberse?
<mimecar> iFrankZ: si dices que con f8 te salen las opciones de arranque, es esa tecla
<iFrankZ> Pero son siempre las mismas opciones, tú mismo lo dijiste :/
<guampa> Onicev: cual es "este programa" ?
<mimecar> iFrankZ: tu SELECCIONAS el dispositivo que quieres arrancar
<Onicev> Conste que X-Chat gnome
<iFrankZ> Cómo veo las cambiadas, mimecar?
<Onicev> X-chat gnome
<iFrankZ> Pero es que no aparece el que yo quiero T_T
<mimecar> Onicev: lanzalo desde consola
<mimecar> iFrankZ: no lo se
<Onicev> ¿como?
<braiam> Onicev: usa x-chat, x-chat gnome esta muerto...
<Onicev> O sea, con que orden
<Onicev> x-chat lo he instalado como opcion para entrar aqui
<mimecar> iFrankZ: cuando pulsas F8 que te sale
<Onicev> pero no se como llegar a vosotros
<Onicev> una vez arrancado
<braiam> Onicev: que versión de ubuntu usas?
<Onicev> 11.04
<Onicev> Estoy arrancando ahora mi equipo
<Onicev> habitual
<iFrankZ> mimecar, la primera opción es la de siempre, una con numeros desplegable que muestra algo de add-bootable cards o algo así, y otra encima de ella, después CDRoom, y entonces CardReader.
<braiam> Onicev: instala xchat-indicator y reinicia
<mimecar> iFrankZ: ya has probado con todas las opciones?
<Onicev> vale
<iFrankZ> Muchas veces, mimecar :/
<mimecar> ese usb arranque en otro ordenador?
<iFrankZ> sip
<iFrankZ> Siempre me ha funcionado bien en los pcs de mis amigos al arrancar
<mimecar> en el arranque te tendrían que salir todos los dispositivos
<braiam> iFrankZ: trata desactivando todas las opciones de arranque (CD, DD, Card Reader)
<braiam> y deja solo la usb
<mimecar> tendrás que entrar en la bios y hacer que el usb sea el primer dispositivo de arranque
<iFrankZ> Un chico del chat de ubuntu internacional me recomendó pulsar F11 y F12 en el arranque. Haré eso también braiam y veré a ver si aparece algo nuevo, espero que funcione :(
<mimecar> iFrankZ: supuestamente ya estas viendo las opciones de arranque con f8
<iFrankZ> La primera opción desplegable no se puede cambiar, las demás las marqué en todo usb pero nada cambio, quedo exactmaente igual al marcar F8
<iFrankZ> si no funcionase volvería en pocos minutos
<mimecar> decir lo que tienes que cambiar en una bios desconocida es complicado
<Onicev> Ya he instalado y reiniciado. Estoy en la pequeña pantalla de Xchat.
<Onicev> De inicio. ¿Como llego hasta aqui?
<Onicev> Creo que me he liado o mas bien os he liado. Repito:
<mimecar> freenode aparece en la lista de servidores de xcha
<mimecar> xchat
<ATM_> Hola, tengo un problema con los plugins del navegador mozilla estos no se cargan , en windows lo he solucionado activando en true  el indice plugin.scan.plid.all , pero con ubuntu es otra historia y este mismo procedimiento no me ha servido para cargar los plugins , ¿alguna idea? :  http://imageshack.us/f/825/mozillac.png/
<Onicev> He arrancado Xchat y  me encuentro en la pantalla de "XChat: lista de redes" ¿Como tengo que hacer para poder llegar aqui?
<braiam> Onicev: busca Ubuntu Servers
<mimecar> ATM_: esa zona de firefox no hay que modificarla
<Onicev> Esta el segundo. Lo he seleccionado
<braiam> Onicev: dale editar
<Onicev> Ya esta
<braiam> en canales favoritos agrega #ubuntu-es
<Onicev> ya esta
<Onicev> ¿Cierro?
<braiam> Onicev: tambien selecciona conectarse automaticamente al inicio
<Onicev> Lo he seleccionado
<ATM_> mimecar es un firefox especial que hay que modificar para poder usar los plugins tanto en windows conseguido como en ubuntu no conseguido siguiendo el mismo procedimiento que en windows
<Onicev> Supongo que lo demas lo dejo tal cual sin tocar nada mas
<mimecar> los plugins no se tienen que modificar ahí
<mimecar> define "firefox especial"
<braiam> Onicev: entonces en canales favoritos debe de estar así "#ubuntu,#ubuntu-es"
<ATM_> ¡un firefox con funciones de ocultacion
<mimecar> los plugins se instalan desde el centro de software de ubuntu
<mimecar> si estas usando una versión modificada tendrás que preguntar en los foros de los que hacen esa versión
<Onicev> Bien. creo que lo he logrado
<ATM_> pues hay radica el problema con ubuntu y los plugins
<braiam> Onicev: ahora cierra ese cuadro, activa la casilla no mostrar la lista de redes y dale a conectar
<ATM_> mimecaR
<Onicev> He visto que ha entrado Onicev1, o sea, yi
<Onicev> yo
<onicev1> Hola
<braiam> onicev1: Onicev bien
<Onicev> Muchas gracias braiam
<Onicev> Ha sido un placer seguir tus indicaciones
<Onicev> por lo menos ya tengo donde consultar mis interminables dudas cuando no encuentro respuestas en google
<Onicev> Ahora os dejo que debo resolver algunos asuntillos. Este era uno de ellos
<Onicev> nos vemos
<Onicev> bye
<vianstak> wenas de nuez
<vianstak> como o que debo hacer para reportar errores en el sistema operativo o soft
<m4v> !bug
<kubot> ¿Quieres reportar un bug? Leé https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | Usa comando « ubuntu-bug <nombre del paquete> » para crear un reporte, de no ser posible reporta directamente en launchpad http://bugs.ubuntu.com/.
<vianstak> !bug
<kubot> vianstak: Lo acabo de decir, mira más arriba ...
<vianstak> jajajaj que bot tan simpatico
<vianstak> !ayuda
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<braiam> !kubot | vianstak
<kubot> vianstak: kubot es el bot de ayuda de #Ubuntu-es. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/m4v/kubot
<vianstak> !comandos
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'comandos'.
<mimecar> el bot no es para jugar
<vianstak> mimecar==> solo estoy indagando
<mimecar> las pruebas por privado
<Nobodyishome> Hola
<GridCube> hola
<Nobodyishome> alguien sabe si existe alguna comanda o algun metodo en ubuntu para conocer todas las IPs de los nodos conectados a mi router?
<mimecar> Nobodyishome: no
<Nobodyishome> no se puede hacer esto?
<mimecar> entra en la configuración del router
<mimecar> desde tu equipo sin hacer un ping a todas las direcciones no
<Nobodyishome> y por ejemplo si tengo 3 ordenados conectados a mi red local solo puedo conocer la IP si voy a los demás ordenadores?
<braiam> Nobodyishome: nmap x.x.x.0/24 ó x.x.0.0/16 ó x.0.0.0/4
<mimecar> Nobodyishome: las IP son consecutivas a la tuya
<GatoLoko> Nobodyishome el propio router puede que saque la lista en su interfaz web
<braiam> por lo regular
<Nobodyishome> GatoLoko, entonces supongo que tengo que ir a 192.168.0.1 desde un navegador?
<GatoLoko> o hacerte un script que conecte, reciba la lista y la muestre como te convenga
<vianstak> que debo hacer?
<vianstak> se movio el cursor de donde tiene que marcar
<vianstak> es decir señalo un enlase o un punto en la pantalla y da click en aprox un centimetro
<vianstak> como se puede corregir
<Nobodyishome> lo siento gato pero no soy superdotado
<GatoLoko> vianstak eso me paso a mi hace unos dias, resulto ser culpa de uno de mis programas que confundio al servidor X, aun no se exactamente como, y se soluciono cerrando la sesion y volviendo a entrar
<mimecar> vianstak: ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<guampa> Nobodyishome: en vez de hacer ping manualmente o scriptarlo, podes usar nmap para pinguear automaticamente
<vianstak> GatoLoko==> orale uso 11.4
<mimecar> vianstak: ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<cousteau> ¿touchpad o ratón?
<vianstak> mimecar==>  si lo actualizo cada 3 o cada que salen
<mimecar> has instalado algún programa antes del fallo?
<vianstak> mimecar==>  nop solo depronto lo hizo
<mimecar> si instalar actualizaciones tampoco?
<vianstak> pues ayer
<Nobodyishome> guampa, si, es lo que me había dicho braiam, lo he probado pero esto tarda mucho no?
<vianstak> ya se corrigio
<vianstak> asi como empezó así se quito
<mimecar> Nobodyishome: entra en el router y miralo
<mimecar> o mira la ip en los equipos
<Nobodyishome> una pregunta, es posible que desde una sesion que he arrancado mediante un usb live ubuntuno pueda conectarme a otro ordenador mediante ssh ?
<guampa> Nobodyishome: si la red es pequeña no deberia tardar demasiado, usalo solo con el modificador -sP
<guampa> si las maquinas tienen algun tipo de firewall pueden no responder de todas maneras
<Nobodyishome> he hecho nmap 192.168.1.0/16
<Nobodyishome> es posible que no pueda conectarme a otro pc mediante ssh si estoy en un ordenador que ha sido arrancado con un ubuntu desde usb pero noe sta instalado en el disco duro?
<guampa> bueno eso hace mas que solamente ver que maquinas hay conectadas a la red. ademas hace un escaneo maquina por maquina para determinar que puertos tcp estan escuchando
<vianstak> sabes que abrí el chromium
<vianstak> puede ser eso?
<mimecar> Nobodyishome: si el otro equipo no tiene servidor de ssh no te podrás conectar
<Nobodyishome> si lo tiene
<Nobodyishome> porque ya me conecte antes
<mimecar> no tiene nada que ver que uses un live cd
<Nobodyishome> lo que pasa es que no se que le paso a mi ordenador que creo que mi disco duro dejó de funcionar, por esto estoy usando mi ordenador con un usb en vez de disco duro para estar en ubuntu
<Nobodyishome> es extraño porque si tengo mi disco duro conectado ni siquiera me deja arrancar en usb
<mimecar> el disco puede estar muerto
<Nobodyishome> es raro pero bueno
<Nobodyishome> limpie lo que pude el hardware a ver si era eso pero siguió sin funcionar
<Nobodyishome> tengo la tapa abierta y lo conecto ahora y creo que ni lo detecta
<cousteau> a ver, a ver... estás conectado desde un live USB a tu otro ordenador, y te quieres conectar por SSH
<cousteau> el comando ssh no da error ni nada parecido, y están las 2 máquinas en la misma red local... no?
<mimecar> cousteau: ahora solo falta que se conecte al usuario para que sea perfecto :P
<cousteau> claro, tienes que indicar el nombre de usuario
<cousteau> que en el livecd es "ubuntu", así que usa ese por defecto... luego tendrás que hacer   ssh Nobodyishome@192.168.1.2
<mimecar> cousteau: el usuario no está en el cnal
<cousteau> ¿dónde demonios está Nobodyishome?
<mimecar> canal
<mimecar> te lo estoy diciendo hace minuto y medio
<cousteau> creí que hablabas del usuario de SSH :(
<xangua> jum
<Algabe> alguien usa Ubuntu 11.04?
<m4v> Algabe: mejor haz tu pregunta verdadera (la que viene después de esa)
<Algabe> m4v: ya me atendieron, gracias!
<m4v> ok
<julian_> hola, tengo un modem 3g y de pronto me empieza a pedir la contraseña del proveedor
<Algabe> Alguien usa Ubuntu 11.04? me podria pasar el theme que trae por default Empathy se encuentra en: .local/share/adium/message-styles es la carpeta 'ubuntu' o en: /usr/share/adium/message-styles
<mimecar> julian_: ponle la contraseña
<braiam> Algabe: busca aqui https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy
<mimecar> Algabe: si reinstalas empathy te saldrá el tema
<julian_> si, pero me la pide dos o tres veces y antes no lo hacia?
<SourceX> mimecar, el usa fedora
<SourceX> por eso no le sale el mismo theme
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> SourceX: la bola de cristal para saber esos detalles está en el taller
<SourceX> jajajaja
<Algabe> mimecar: pues en fedora no trae Empathy el theme de Ubuntu :/
<mimecar> Algabe: fedora tampoco trae gnome 2.32
<Algabe> ¿Que no es un canal de Ubuntu donde los usuarios tienen Ubuntu instalado? :/
<mimecar> la solución de braiam te puede valer
<Algabe> mimecar: trae gnome 3
<mimecar> lo se
<braiam> Algabe: en el link esta el codigo fuente con todos los archivos que usa empathy en ubuntu
<Algabe> braiam: gracias ya lo estoy bajando!
<SourceX> mimecar,  repara la bola de cristal rapido para que sepas los detalles mejor
<luis_> Hola
<mimecar> SourceX: en un  canal de ubuntu espero dudas de ubuntu
<luis_> COmo estan ubunteros
<luis_> ola alguien sabe como conpartir los escritorios de ubuntu en otro monitor
<luis_> Ayudenme por favor...
<fenix> hola amigos como estan
<luis_> Hola a todos alguien que me pueda ayudar por favor...
<fenix> tengo un problema al instalar virtual box
<braiam> !vnc luis_
<kubot> luis_: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<fenix> Error! Your kernel headers for kernel 2.6.35-25-generic cannot be found at
<fenix> /lib/modules/2.6.35-25-generic/build or /lib/modules/2.6.35-25-generic/source.
<fenix>  * Failed, trying without DKMS
<fenix>  * Recompiling VirtualBox kernel modules
<fenix>  * Look at /var/log/vbox-install.log to find out what went wrong
<SourceX> !pastebin fenix
<braiam> !paste fenix
<kubot> fenix: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<kubot> braiam: Lo acabo de decir, mira más arriba ...
<braiam> pero yo lo dije primero!!!
<luis_> y con el VNC puedo arrastrar una ventana desde un monitor a otro
<SourceX> lol
<mimecar> luis_: no
<luis_> Esque eso es lo que necesito hacer
<fenix> quien me puede ayudar http://paste.ubuntu.com/617057/
<mimecar> tener monitor expandido depende de la tarjeta gráfica
<fenix> muchas gracias de antemano
<mimecar> luis_: puedes tener un escritorio más grande, pero todo sale en el mismo escritorio
<luis_> si bueno ahora yo etengo el monitor expandido pero necesito hacerlo con tres monitores
<mimecar> podrás tener un escritorio en los tres monitores
<braiam> luis_: creo que tendras que comprar un cable especial para eso
<luis_> Si y como conecto los tres monitores si solo tengo una salida de video de mi laptop
<braiam> luis_: ↑
<luis_> YA ok
<fenix> hola :)
<mimecar> luis_: tu ordenador tiene tres salidas para monitores?
<luis_> No...
<luis_> Solo una...
<luis_> pero ahor astoy con mi laptop y el escritorio esta expandido a un monitor CRT
<braiam> fenix: revisa el /var/log/vbox-install.log para más detalles
<luis_> pero en este ultimo no tiene barras
<fenix> posteo lo que diga??
<mimecar> luis_: si no tienes más puertos gráficos
<luis_> solo el escritorio
<mimecar> solo podrás usar un monitor externo
<luis_> Ok
<luis_> pero ese monitor no desplega barras solo el escritorio y ventanas
<mimecar> luis_: gnome es lo único que hace
<fenix> braiam, http://paste.ubuntu.com/617063/
<fenix> esto dice el log
<braiam> fenix: instala linux-headers-2.6.35-25-generic y correlo de nuevo
<fenix> como disculpa mi ignorancia
<luis_> Ok gracias y que tipo de cable puedo usar para sacar tres monitores...
<luis_> o es algun adaptador
<mimecar> luis_: lo tiene que admitir tu tarjeta gráfica
<fenix> segun lo que dice aqui ese numero ese es el nucleo mio
<Algabe> braiam: baje el codigo pero no esta la carpeta 'theme' :S
<fenix> quien a instalado el virtualbox en la nueva vercion de ubuntu
<fenix> 11.4
<braiam> Algabe: perdón ese es solo el programa principal
<Algabe> braiam: ok
<braiam> Algabe:
<braiam> Algabe: http://tinyurl.com/3rco6u8
<luis_> Muchas Gracias ya tengo una idea... de verdad les agradezco...
<Algabe> braiam: gracias
<fenix> :(
<mimecar> fenix: si no preguntas no esperes respuesta
<Algabe> braiam: solo es una busqueda el link que me enviaste :/
<braiam> Algabe: estan todos lo temas, creo que el que buscas es el human
<braiam> cambandolé el nombre se puede arreglar
<braiam> cambiándole*
<Algabe> pues el que viene se llama 'Ubuntu' no se si sea ese!
<fenix> hola mimecar
<mimecar> pregunta directamente, si alguien lo sabe contestará
<fenix> mi pregunta es sobre un error que me da al instalar el virtualbox
<fenix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/617063/
<mimecar> ¿has instalado el kernel de linux?
<erAbuelo> fenix: necesitas otro kernel
<fenix> solo actualize de 10.10 a 11.4
<erAbuelo> ese no es el kernel de 11.4
<mimecar> debería ser 2.6.38
<fenix> y por que dice eso???
<mimecar> fenix: ¿no tendrás actualizaciones "bloqueadas" verdad?
<fenix> que deberia hacer
<fenix> no que yo sepa
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida de
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<fenix> toda???
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> copia y pega el texto
<mimecar> no hace falta que le digas que pongas las actualizaciones
<mimecar> fenix: ¿te sale mucho texto después del segundo comando?
<fenix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/617089/
<fenix> aqui esta
<mimecar> y la salida del segundo comando?
<fenix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/617093/
<erAbuelo> fenix: uname -a que sale ?
<fenix> Linux fenix-ONE 2.6.35-25-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 21 17:40:48 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<erAbuelo> no entiendo porque no te mete el 2.6.38
<mimecar> fenix: te ha devuelto algo el comando "apt-get upgrade"?
<fenix> solo esto
<fenix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/617093/
<erAbuelo> fenix: reiniciaste luego de actualizar a natty ?
<fenix> si
<fenix> realice todo
<mimecar> por fuerza te tiene que salir el kernel 2.6.38
<mimecar> fenix: en el arranque no te sale?
<fenix> nop
<fenix> en el arranque me sale 2.6.35-25
<mimecar> solo te sale una entrada del kernel?
<fenix> 3 me salen
<mimecar> en la consola, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fenix> la de win esa y la de memoria
<mimecar> podría ser que tuvieras limitado el número de kernels que te muestra
<mimecar> me parece que startupmanager permite modificar eso
<fenix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/617097/
<fenix> y por que sucedio eso??
<mimecar> debes tener "limitado" grub
<mimecar> deberías tener más entradas
<fenix> me pregunto si queria dejar el grub como estaba o cambiarlo
<fenix> yo dije como estaba
<mimecar> ejecuta startupmanager
<fenix> no se encuentra instalado
<mimecar> es posible
<fenix> lo instalo
<fenix> ?
<mimecar> si quieres seguir si
<fenix> ok
<fenix> solo quiero que sirva
<fenix> :)
<mimecar> lo primero es que uses el último kernel
<fenix> si
<fenix> pero no se por q no me actualizo el kernel
<fenix> listo ya instalo
<mimecar> aparentemente si que lo tienes instalado
<fenix> ya lo ejecute
<fenix> me salio una pantalla
<mimecar> en una de las pestañas puedes poner los kernels que quieres mostrar
<fenix> creo que es para editar o configurar el grub
<mimecar> lo es
<fenix> 2.6.35.22
<fenix> sale ese
<rolonavarta> hola gente... necesito grbar un video con mi web cam, lo hago con vlc y el video genial, pero sin audio... si voy a las propiedades de audio este funciona de primera
<new> ?
<rolonavarta> alguno tiene idea de como hacer  con el audio?
<mimecar> fenix: ninguno más?
<fenix> sale ese sale uno que dice recovery mode
<fenix> memori tes y otro de win
<new> a parte de eso, es mi primera vez usando un irc, ( es cierto, soy bastante novato) en linux pero intento aprender, bueno el tema esta enque al probar a configurar el kernel no se como se hace
<mimecar> new: si estas empezando no es recomendable modificar el kernel
<new> hola a todos, seria posible que alguien  me asesore sobre como iniciar una distro que me tira el error bashline like minimal suported o algo asi y me dice que con la tecla tab ai opciones
<new> alguien puede ayudarme?
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<fenix> cual kernel deberia tener
<mimecar> fenix: 2.6.38
<mimecar> new: versión de ubuntu?
<fenix> mimecar, y ocmo hago para instalar esa???
<vianstak> wenas a todos de nuez
<mimecar> fenix: teniendo el sistema actualizado, ya la tendrías que tener instalada por defecto
<new> haber, porque quiza no sepa como expresar lo que quiero hacer para que el que pueda ayudarme me entienda, quiero iniciar el livecd backtrack, cuando inico el pc desde el cd rom, no se inicia directamente el livecd, sino que me tira una pantalla negra con  esto: BASH line like minimal suported y algo en ingles que dice que con la tecla tab puedo ver algunas opciones, me gustaria saber si es un eror de la grabacion y si no pues que alg
<vianstak> estoy viendo los procesos y hay uno que usa mucha ram,  compiz ¿que es este proceso?
<new> gracias de antemano a quin desee ayudarme
<mimecar> new: si es backtrack te podrán ayudar mejor en el canal de esa distribución
<new> o enseñarme
<mimecar> por el error parece que te lo has descargado mal
<mimecar> vianstak: los efectos 3D del escritorio
<new> mimecar, puedes decirme como entrar en ese canal porfavor? muchas gracias
<mimecar>  /join #backtrack
<mimecar> es un canal inglés
<vianstak> mimecar==>  ok gracias hay forma de modificarlo?
<mimecar> vianstak: quitando efectos
<Mostoles> hola
<Mostoles> buenas noches
<new> entonces no entro, quiza sea la descarga, gracias por la aclaracion,
<Mostoles> alguno sabe como detener discos para ahorrar energia?
<mimecar> Mostoles: lo puedes configurar en las opciones de energía de gnome
<mimecar> Mostoles: no lo debrías poner que se active cada poco tiempo
<mimecar> o descastarás el disco duro
<mimecar> desgastarás
<fenix> mimecar, que recomendacion me das?? cambiar los repositorios??
<fenix> por que no me actualizo el kernel??
<mimecar> no creo que solucione eso algo
<mimecar> mira en /boot si tienes el kernel 2.6.38
<Mostoles> mimecar, son discos de datos, estan la mayor parte del tiempo inactivos
<Mostoles> solo sumando horas dando vueltas
<fenix> si
<Mostoles> no tengo gnome porque es ubunut server
<mimecar> Mostoles: eso no lo puedes hacer
<mimecar> por defecto "apagas" todos los discos duros
<mimecar> no apagas uno y dejas otro encendido
<fenix> dice 2.6.38.8
<mimecar> fenix: entonces el fallo lo tienes en grub que no te muestra ese kernel
<Mostoles> cachis
<fenix> es que el en grub estan los dos
<fenix> digo en el /boot
<fenix> sera que tengo los 2 instalados
<mimecar> configura grub
<XuMuK> alguien usa gnome 3?
<XuMuK> hola
<mimecar> XuMuK: no, no está incluido en ubuntu
<SourceX> sino me equivoco es demasiado inestable por falta de librerias
<SourceX> no creo que alguien se arriesgue a usarlo
<mimecar> SourceX: deberías creerlo
<SourceX> bueno en lo personal aun no me atrevo.
<mimecar> !ask XuMuK
<kubot> XuMuK: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
 * SourceX es pasciente puede esperar el release
<SourceX> mimecar, aqui solo se puede preguntar sobre ayudas, consultas? no se puede hablar algo mas mientras sale alguien pidiendo auxilio?
<mimecar> si no es soporte, la conversación tiene que ir a offtopic
<SourceX> ah ok ya lei el topic disculpa por mi ignorancia. acabo de leerlo
<mimecar> no pasa nada
<XuMuK> nada, solo keria saber si alguien lo usa...
<mimecar> XuMuK: de momento puede dejar inestable el sistema si lo instalas
<pacorro2000> una duda, si tengo retenidos algunos paquetes con aptitude, que no quiero actualizarlos y quiero actualizar de 9.10 a 10.04, me respetaria esos paquetes retenidos?
#ubuntu-es 2011-06-03
<Nobodyishome> Alguien sabe como se puede hacer un servidor ftp desde mi ordenador para que desde otro ordenador de mi casa, tambien con ubuntu, pueda subir un directorio en mi servidor ftp de modo que luego pueda descargarlo para mi pc?
<rolonavarta> hola gente... alguno me purde dar una mano con VLC¿? quiero capturar video y audio con la webcam y aparentemente me falta algun parametro, ya q el viedeo va genial, pero el audio no, con alsa no funciona y ccon pulse se entrecorta
<colo> Nobodyishome, mira esto quizas te sirva:  http://yisux.wordpress.com/2009/02/17/crear-un-webserver-rapidamente-para-compartir-archivosdirectorios-en-gnulinux/
<pacorro2000> una duda, si tengo retenidos algunos paquetes con aptitude, que no quiero actualizarlos y quiero actualizar de 9.10 a 10.04, me respetaria esos paquetes retenidos
<Nobodyishome> voy a ver, gracias colo
<Nobodyishome> esta guay colo tu metodo
<Nobodyishome> pero como hago ahora para descargarmelo todo de golpe? o el unico metodo es comprimirlo todo?
<colo> Nobodyishome, no es mio lo encontre de casulidad
<Nobodyishome> y tu sabrias como descargartelo todo lo que hay dentro del directorio que estoy compartiendo de golpe
<Nobodyishome> o hay que comprimrlo y luego descargarte el fichero comprimido?
<Nobodyishome> como encontraste este metodo colo ?
<colo> nunca comprimi nada para descargar, segun cuanto pesa
<colo> lo encontre investigando con san google
<colo> tambien podes recibir archivos
<colo> Nobodyishome, http://paraisolinux.com/droopy-mini-web-server-para-recibir-archivos/?comments=true
<Nobodyishome> yo lo que he hecho es entrar mediante ssh en el portatil de mi madre, dirigirme al directorio que queria compartir, y ejectuar el comando que decia la pagina
<Nobodyishome> luego en mi ordenador ir con el navegador a "ipPortatil":8000
<Nobodyishome> i alli estaba todo
<dannyLopez> por que la terminal de kde me abre los enlaces pero la de gnome no
<colo> Nobodyishome, no estan en la misma red
<Nobodyishome> a que te refieres colo ?
<colo> Nobodyishome, el portatil de tu madre y el tuyo comparten un red?
<Nobodyishome> si, estamos en la misma red local (casa)
<Nobodyishome> y usamos el mismo router
<colo> Nobodyishome, entonces porque no usas samba?
<Nobodyishome> pues porque queria probar como se hacia con ftp
<colo> ahh ok
<Nobodyishome> a parte de que tampoco se si sabria hacerlo con samba pero bueno, creo que es mas facil n?
<Nobodyishome> de todas formas lo que encuentro de ftp no me acaba de responder a lo que busco :S
<Nobodyishome> porque solo dice: descargate vsftpd (apt-get install vsftpd)
<Nobodyishome> configura el fichero /etc/vsftpd.conf
<Nobodyishome> de manera que deje subir anonimos y tal
<Nobodyishome> y no veo que hay que hacer luego :S
<Nobodyishome> mi intencion es crear un servidor ftp en mi ordenador para que luego desde otro portatil pueda subir carpetas en mi ftp
<colo> esto quizas yte sirva http://paraisolinux.com/droopy-mini-web-server-para-recibir-archivos/?comments=true
<Nobodyishome> si, antes empecé a leerlo, voy a seguir.
<Nobodyishome> de todas formas a ver si luego consigo aprender como funciona un ftp
<Nobodyishome> que creia que era algo mas facil de encontrar
<colo> Nobodyishome, si esta bueno salvo por el tema de la seguridad
<jdnistch> Hola a todos, como estan?
<jmanuel_cool> saludando a todos
<jmanuel_cool> espero que esta vez la conex sea mas estable
<Nobodyishome> colo, estas?
<colo> Nobodyishome, si
<Nobodyishome> que me funciono el metodo, esta guay
<colo> Nobodyishome, si esta bueno lo unico es el tema de la seguridad, hay otro que podes poner contraseña
<Luqas> Hola?
<guampa> !hola Luqas
<kubot> Luqas: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<vianstak> Luqas==> wenas
<Crisis> como instalo un archivo que e bajado????
<guampa> Crisis: que archivo bajaste?
<Crisis> word press
<guampa> Crisis: queres armar un sitio web con wordpress?
<Crisis> si, esque lo estoy viendo en clases y lo tngo k bajar :/
<guampa> te recomiendo que uses el que esta provisto por ubuntu en vez de bajartelo
<guampa> esta disponible en synaptic
<Crisis> voi a ver
<Crisis> pero como puedo instalarlo =
<Crisis> igual???
<guampa> desde synaptic lo seleccionas y le das a instalar, nada mas
<guampa> luego tenes que configurarlo etc, eso ya tiene que ver con wordpress
<Crisis> q es synaptic?? xD
<guampa> !synaptic
<kubot> synaptic es Administrador de Paquetes Grafico de Ubuntu. Para un buen uso mira https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Crisis> dale grax ya lo pille :D
<juanantonio> Buenas. Dios mío, qué contento estoy, ya terminé de migrar a 10.10 y todo funciona estupendamente en el PC...salvo aMule y su demonio
<juanantonio> Oidme una pregunta, configuré una red con NFS y funcionaba perfecto, pero al actualizar a 10.10 me dijo el sistema que faltaban cosas por configurar, ¿se han incluido más parámetros?
<Nobodyishome> colo, estas?
<colo> Nobodyishome, si
<Nobodyishome> colo, en principio dice que si pongo mi IPexterna:8000 los demás podran enviarme cosas
<Nobodyishome> pero no funciona
<colo> Nobodyishome, si pones tu ip adonde?
<Nobodyishome> en la barra de direcciones
<Nobodyishome> asi como lo hago desde mi red local
<Nobodyishome> que escribo 192.168.etc:8000
<Nobodyishome> en principio si pongo mi ip externa:8000 no tendrian que verme los demás?
<Nobodyishome> si tu por ejemplo escribes miIPexterna:8000 no podrias acceder a mi web para enviarme ficheros?
<colo> Nobodyishome, no, la ip tuya la tienen que poner los de fuera de la red
<Nobodyishome> por eso colo , si tu pones mi IP externa:8000 en tu navegador no podras ver lo que yo veo poniendo localhost:8000 ?
<Nobodyishome> porque lo he probado con alguien del msn i dice que no le entra
<colo> Nobodyishome, pues tendria que funcionar
<colo> Nobodyishome, el de fuera de la red tiene que ver lo mismo que vos desde localhost
<juanantonio> Bueno, mejor vuelvo mañana, que parece que tenéis un jaleo gordo entre manos. Hasta mañana
<Nobodyishome> cuando desde localhost:8000 le doy al link de "descubrir la direccion de esta pagina"
<Nobodyishome> hay un comunicado en ingles que traducido dice: En su caso, la página debe ser accesible en la dirección antes mencionada. Si no, podría estar detrás de un firewall o un router NAT. Configurarlos para permitir conexiones en el puerto 8000 de su equipo.
<colo> Nobodyishome, abre el puerto 8000 en el routher
<Nobodyishome> y como se hace esto?
<Nobodyishome> bueno voy a google
<jmanuel_cool> Nobodyishome, a veces debes hablar con tu proveedor
<colo> Nobodyishome, yo no lo abri pero quizas voss lo necesitas
<colo> Nobodyishome, que routher tenes
<Nobodyishome> pues uno que me vino al pasarme a jazztel
<vianstak> cual es el comando q es para forzar un programa a cerrar?
<SourceX> vianstak, lo dices para cerrarlo por terminal?
<SourceX> y matar procesos?
<vianstak> sip
<vianstak> es que tengo el esmese
<vianstak> y esta mandando 3 ventanas de conversacion
<jmanuel_cool> vianstak, "xkill" y el cursor se vuelve una X para matar el programa al que le des click
<vianstak> changos ya lo intente y no me lo da
<vianstak> sigue en flecha
<SourceX> ps x (vez el ID del proceso de emesene) y luego pones kill "id del emesene" ejemplo kill 4427
<SourceX> vianstak, entendistes?
<SourceX> te funciono? lo hicistes?
<vianstak> bueno ya reinicie
<vianstak> y listo
<SourceX> fue mas facil y aunque mas lento verdad
<vianstak> no se supone que es estable ubuntu? que debo hacer?
<vianstak> pues si
<vianstak> pero me saca de onda me salen cosas raras
<SourceX> raras como? yo uso ubuntu 11.04 y no he tenido problemas
<vianstak> pues mira
<vianstak> derrepente me salen cuadros negros a media pantalla luego eso del emesene el cursor da click como a un centimetro arriba de donde esta
<vianstak> me estarán hackeando?
<SourceX> hmm
<vianstak> en un juego no me deja seleccionar alguna fichas y otras si
<vianstak> ok
<vianstak> seguro estoy como coladera
<SourceX> hmm es raro
<vianstak> si?
<GridCube> vianstak,
<GridCube> killall nombre de programa o si no kill `pidof programa`
<vianstak> GridCube==> pues reinicie y ya quedo todo
<GridCube> XD
<vianstak> pero no creo que sea normal
<GridCube> vianstak, tambien podes hacer kill -9 `pidof programa` para matar algun programa que realmente no se quiera cerrar
<vianstak> eso desde la terminal?
<GridCube> pero ese es un ultimo recurso que debe usarse de ultima
<GridCube> si
<vianstak> con la tilde invertida?
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> podes hacer pidof primero
<GridCube> y luego poner el numero a mano
<GridCube> tipo haces pidof xchat > ves el numero que sale y pones > kill numero
<vianstak> el número a que se refiere?
<GridCube> o kill -9 numero
<GridCube> al pid
<GridCube> se refiere a que numero tiene el proceso que queres matar en la tabla de procesos de linux
<vianstak> no me sale nada en la terminal osea escribí pidof emesene
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> esta ejecutanto emesene?
<GridCube> tiene que ser un programa que se este ejecutando
<GridCube> haga pidof xchat
<vianstak> si se esta ejecutando
<GridCube> pues tiene que darle un numero
<GridCube> en una consola por supuesto
<vianstak> o no lo estoy haciendo bien?
<GridCube> O_o
<GridCube> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pidof
<vianstak> a ver lo checo
<vianstak> pues creo que si
<vianstak> y no nada de nada
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> pasame un screenshot de tu terminal
<GridCube> o el pastebin
<vianstak> GridCube==> no tengo idea de que me estas hablando
<vianstak> jajajaja sorry
<GridCube> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<GridCube> !imagebing
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'imagebing'.
<GridCube> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<vianstak> GridCube==> ok deja abro de nuevo la terminal
<vianstak> subiendo imagen
<GridCube> mira http://imagebin.org/156540
<vianstak> http://imagebin.org/156539
<GridCube> ves
<GridCube> el pid de xchat es 1640
<vianstak> simon si me da el de xchat pero el emesene no
<vianstak> sip
<GridCube> y obviamente no estas ejecutando emesene
<GridCube> lo tendras instalado
<GridCube> pero no se esta ejecutando
<GridCube> el pid cambia cada ves que ejecutas algo
<vianstak> si ahi esta detras de la terminal si miras bien
<GridCube> si veo
<GridCube> pero no se llamara emsene a secas
<vianstak> anda la osa
<vianstak> sera por eso?
<vianstak> jajajaja
<GridCube> si es posible
<GridCube> recien lo probe y tampoco anduvo de una
<vianstak> y cual es el nombre completo
<GridCube> dejame ver como lo llama el sistema
<vianstak> va
<GridCube> que interesante
<GridCube> si haces pidof emesene no anda
<GridCube> pero si haces pgrep emesene si
<vianstak> kamara que loco ¿no?
<vianstak> lo hago?
<GridCube> un poco
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> :) no pasa nada
<vianstak> va regreso
<GridCube> solo te dice el pid del programa
<vianstak> me da dos pid
<vianstak> cual es bueno
<GridCube> el mas chico
<GridCube> pero que raro
<GridCube> creo que ya se porque es, porque emesene corre sobre python :D
<vianstak> orale
<GridCube> orale
<vianstak> no pues si tengo un chorro que aprender eh
<vianstak> xD
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> como todos
<vianstak> simon pero yo mas
<vianstak> jajajaja
<GridCube> simon... hace tanto que no leia eso XD
<vianstak> GridCube==>  de donde eres?
<vianstak> digo porque por aca es de todos los dias jajajaja
<GridCube> bueno pero aprendimos algo, pgrep te mostrara procesos que pidof no, porque pgrep lee la lista de procesos para ver sus nombres y pidof depende de la lista del sistema
<GridCube> XD
<GridCube> soy de argentina vianstak :)
<vianstak> entonces alla dicen chevere en lugar de orale, chido o kamara
<GridCube> XD
<GridCube> chevere?
<GridCube> XD
<vianstak> no?
<GridCube> uh :D perdone señor robot, ya no escribire en mayusculas
<vianstak> que simpatico bot ya lo habia dicho
<vianstak> ahi nos vemos depues bye
<TampiKo> quien esta ?
<TampiKo> Necesito Ayuda... Reinicie el Ubuntu Server y ahora no me pudo conectar localmente
<TampiKo> Quien esta online ?
<dzup> como tratas de conectar?
<TampiKo> por ip
<TampiKo> mira yo monte un ircd y entraba por la host que le hize con el no-ip y reinicie el
<TampiKo> la maquina donde lo tengo montado
<TampiKo> y ahora no me puedo conectar ni al ircd y ni a la psybnc que tengo ahi
<dzup> localmente
<TampiKo> si
<TampiKo> 10.145.147.137
<dzup> en el server
<dzup> ifconfig
<TampiKo> esta en un router
<dzup> que dice?
<TampiKo> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  direcciónHW 00:0c:76:fc:78:8f
<TampiKo>           Direc. inet:192.168.1.101  Difus.:192.168.1.255  Másc:255.255.255.0
<TampiKo>           Dirección inet6: fe80::20c:76ff:fefc:788f/64 Alcance:Enlace
<TampiKo>           ACTIVO DIFUSIÃN FUNCIONANDO MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Métrica:1
<TampiKo>           Paquetes RX:6 errores:0 perdidos:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<TampiKo>           Paquetes TX:48 errores:0 perdidos:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<TampiKo>           colisiones:0 long.colaTX:1000
<TampiKo>           Bytes RX:1019 (1.0 KB)  TX bytes:6375 (6.3 KB)
<TampiKo>           Interrupción:23 Dirección base: 0xc000
<dzup> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<dzup> el ban es un minuto, espera
<dzup> desde tu maquina: ping 192.168.1.101
<dzup> y fijate si te responde, si responde
<TampiKo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/617293/
<dzup> http://192.168.1.355 click*
<dzup> y fijate si tienes NAT al ip x.x.x.101 el uerto tcp 667
<dzup> 6667*
<TampiKo> como lo checo?
<TampiKo> natstat
<TampiKo> algo asi era
<dzup> http://192.168.1.255 *click*
<dzup> en tu router
<TampiKo> si lo tengo agregado
<dzup> en server: psaux|grep ircd
<TampiKo> te digo hace rato todo jalaba perfecto hasta la pagina que puse todo se veia y reinicie la pc
<TampiKo> y puff ya no puedo
<dzup> en server: ps aux|grep ircd
<TampiKo> ircu      1714  0.0  0.4   4432  2224 ?        Ss   Jun02   0:00 ./ircd
<TampiKo> root      3610  0.0  0.1   3340   812 pts/0    S+   01:05   0:00 grep --color=auto ircd
<dzup> cual es tu ip externa?
<TampiKo> dzup: apoco cada que se reinicie la pc tendre este problema ?
<TampiKo> under-mx.sytes.net
<TampiKo> 201.167.55.254
<dzup> 201.167.55.254
<dzup> http://www.whatsmyip.org/   *click*
<dzup> que ip tiene en esa pagina?
<TampiKo> esque esa sera mi IP que me conecto aqui no ?
<TampiKo> 91.142.212.78
<dzup> no es la misma
<TampiKo> :S
<TampiKo> 201.167.47.28
<dzup> su problema es que no a actualizado la ip con el servicio de no-ip
<TampiKo> dzup: eso lo hace solo
<dzup>  ping under-mx.sytes.net
<dzup> PING under-mx.sytes.net (201.167.55.254) 56(84) bytes of data.
<dzup> al parecer no
<TampiKo> dzup: esque mira esa IP 201.167.55.254 es donde esta el servidor Ubuntu
<TampiKo> esta ip 201.167.47.28 es la de mi laptop
<dzup> tienes 2 ips?
<TampiKo> por el router si
<TampiKo> te digo ahorita hace 1 hora estaba todo perfecto y solo reinicie la pc donde tengo el Ubuntu Server
<TampiKo> puff ya no puedo conectarme
<dzup> en el server: wget -qO - http://myip.dk/ | egrep -m1 -o '[0-9]{1,3}\.[0-9]{1,3}\.[0-9]{1,3}\.[0-9]{1,3}'
<TampiKo> 201.167.55.254
<TampiKo> Te dije
<TampiKo> el no-ip se actualiza cada 5 min la ip si es que cambio
<dzup> no ontesta
<dzup> 1 el server esta apagado, 2 el ip no es.
<dzup> en su server puedes hacer ping yahoo.com ?
<TampiKo> si
<TampiKo> root@under-mx:~# ping yahoo.com
<TampiKo> PING yahoo.com (209.191.122.70) 56(84) bytes of data.
<TampiKo> 64 bytes from ir1.fp.vip.mud.yahoo.com (209.191.122.70): icmp_seq=1 ttl=52 time=53.6 ms
<TampiKo> 64 bytes from ir1.fp.vip.mud.yahoo.com (209.191.122.70): icmp_seq=2 ttl=52 time=57.1 ms
<TampiKo> 64 bytes from ir1.fp.vip.mud.yahoo.com (209.191.122.70): icmp_seq=3 ttl=52 time=57.9 ms
<TampiKo> ^Z
<TampiKo> [1]+  Detenido                ping yahoo.com
<dzup> que servicios tienes en el server?
<dzup> no pastees mas de 5 lineas que te silencea el bot
<dzup> el silencio dura 1 minuto
<dzup> no podras escribir en 1 minuto
<TampiKo> Te digo hace 1 hora estaba TODO perfecto solo reinicie la pc donde esta instalado el Ubuntu Server 10.04
<dzup> ya entendi eso
<dzup> ocupamos saber porque\
<dzup> porque sabes no creo en brujerias, asi que continuamos el analize?
<TampiKo> jajajaj ok
<dzup> tienes 2 ips externas y tu laptop esta en otra ip externa correcto?
<TampiKo> mmira por mi router le da una ip a cada uno ya que la pc donde esta el Ubuntu esta por ethernet y mi laptop por wi-fi
<TampiKo> asi que cada uno tiene su ip
<dzup> que ip tiene tu lptop y tu server?
<TampiKo> 201.167.47.28 <---IP de mi laptop.
<TampiKo> 201.167.55.254 <----IP de Server
<dzup> tienes contratados dos contratos de internet?
<TampiKo> No. el Router hace eso :S
<dzup> eso esta mal
<TampiKo> es un DLink DIR-300
<TampiKo> Siempre lo a hecho asi !
<dzup> el router te deberia de dar 192.168.x.x o 10.216.x.x
<TampiKo> Uso Internet cale Modem
<dzup> esas son ipv4 externas
<dzup> eso esta mal
<TampiKo> tengo 5 años y siempre a hecho eso
<TampiKo> y te digo apenas ahorita todo se frego
<dzup> en tu laptop ....dale ifconfig y pegalo en pastebin
<dzup> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<dzup> y lo mismo en el server y pegalo en paste
<TampiKo> dzup en mi laptop Uso Windows vista
<dzup> no me importa
<dzup> abre tu cmd  y pega IPCONFIG
<dzup> en tu server: abre terminal y pega:  ifconfig
<dzup> pegalos en pastebin los dos
<dzup> en windows: abre tu ms-prompt   o ejecut " cmd " (sin comillas)   y ahi escribes: ipconfig
<TampiKo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/617303/
<dzup> y el server?
<TampiKo> ahi estan los 2
<dzup> ya lo vi, perdon
<TampiKo> :)
<dzup> tu ip del laptop es 192.168.0.100  y el del server es 192.168.1.101 y 10.145.154.60   de donde sacas que tienes 201.x.x.x?
<TampiKo> si esos son locales del router
<dzup> abre tu laptop y en cmd ponle: ping 10.145.154.60   y  ping 192.168.1.101    fijate si te contestan
<TampiKo> La solicitud de ping no pudo encontrar el host ping. Compruebe el nombre y
<TampiKo> vuelva a intentarlo.
<TampiKo> ping 10.145.154.60
<TampiKo> la otra si me responde
<TampiKo> ping 192.168.1.101
<dzup> ok, ahora ...tienes solo un router correcto?
<TampiKo> si
<dzup> que servicios tienes en el server, dijiste ircd y cual mas?
<TampiKo> ircd, psybnc y eggdrop
<dzup> psybnc y eggdrop no son servicios
<dzup> solo tienes ircd ...esta usando puerto normal ...osea 6667 o lo tienes en otro puerto?
<TampiKo> la psybnc tambien usa puerto
<TampiKo> 6667
<TampiKo> asi es es puerto que en el router lo tengo asignado al ircd
<dzup> 6667 es ircd a menos que lo allas cambiado
<TampiKo> si es 6667
<dzup> ok mandalo a 192.168.1.101
<dzup> que es el server
<TampiKo> le doy /server -m 192.168.1.101:6667
<dzup> en TCP
<dzup> router <--
<TampiKo> esta en any
<TampiKo> si le dejo en TCP no deja conectarce a nadie
<dzup> en NAT, natea 6667 TCP/UDP  a la ip 192.168.1.101
<dzup> aunque tcp seria suficiente
<dzup> ...arriba del router tienes otro dispositivo?
<TampiKo> dzup: ya intente con TCP y no deja que nadie entre y cuando le puse en any cualquiera entra
<dzup> internet -> router/modem -> pcs   o tienes otra cosa conectada?
<TampiKo> no solo eso
<dzup> bueno ahora deveria
<TampiKo> router y modem
<TampiKo> osea tengo el modem del Cable
<TampiKo> y eso se lo conecto al router
<dzup> cuan es tu ip externa: dale click aqui: http:whatsmyip.org
<dzup> cuan es tu ip externa: dale click aqui: http://whatsmyip.org
<TampiKo> Your IP Address is 201.167.47.28
<dzup> no contesta
<TampiKo> Porque esta ip es la que le asigno mi router a mi laptop!
<dzup> 01:39 -!- Irssi: Looking up 201.167.47.28
<dzup> 01:39 -!- Irssi: Connecting to 201.167.47.28 [201.167.47.28] port 6667
<TampiKo> es lo que no me entiendes
<TampiKo> e cable modem tiene 2 IP incluidas uno para el ethernet y otra para el wi-fi
<dzup> na, la ip de tu laptop es 192.168.0.100
<dzup> ademas tu tienes cibercable
<dzup> cibercable suckea, mira
<TampiKo> Asi es que es cable modem
<dzup> http://192.168.100.1
<dzup> click ahi
<dzup> ese es tu modem
<dzup> ahi cibercable te ntrega 10.216.x.x
<TampiKo> si ya se
<dzup> correcto?
<TampiKo> si
<dzup> te tengo malas noticias, cybercable se queda con todo ipv
<dzup> ipv4
<TampiKo> :S
<dzup> te entrega 10.216.x.x   ...no puedes conectarte de afuera a menos que tengas lo que ellos le dicen IPPLUS correcto?
<dzup> te lo digo porque yo tambien estoy con esos cabrones
<TampiKo> mmmm....
<dzup> y no me dejan conectar externo
<dzup> a menos que te hagas un tunnel
<dzup> en que ciudad esta?
<TampiKo> pues te digo tengo 5 años con ellos y ya e puesto juegos y paginas web y JAMAS me a pasado eso tengo 1 mes que le instale el Ubuntu server y jalaba a la perfeccion solo que hace una hora reinicie la maquina y ya no pude conectar nada
<dzup> y se conectaban "amigos" de otras ciudades a tu ircd?
<TampiKo> si
<TampiKo> hasta de Peru
<dzup> tienes ip plus?
<TampiKo> y colombia
<TampiKo> No
<TampiKo> pago el de 4 megas
<dzup> que ciudad estas?
<TampiKo> Tamaulipas
<erAbuelo> cual es la ip del server ?
<TampiKo> 201.167.55.254
<erAbuelo> no responde al ping
<erAbuelo> TampiKo: seguro que esa ip esta bien ?
<TampiKo> te digo ni yo mismo me puedo conectar a mi propio ircd
<TampiKo> con la misma IP que me conecto al putty de la SSH
<erAbuelo> con esa ip entras por ssh ?
<TampiKo> si
<erAbuelo> ahora lo has probado ?
<dzup> 201.167.47.28 y 201.167.55.254 correcto?
<TampiKo> si
<TampiKo> 201.167.55.254 <----con esta estoy conectado con putty al SSH ahorita mismo
<TampiKo> o con poniendo under-mx.sytes.net
<TampiKo> me conecto
<erAbuelo> TampiKo: tienes un firewall activado en el server ?
<TampiKo> No
<erAbuelo> seguro ?
<erAbuelo> sudo iptables -L -v -n
<erAbuelo> que sale ?
<TampiKo> yo no le instale ningun firewall
<dzup> erAbuelo: el cybercable ese que es el mismo mio que tengo aqui, ellos no tienen muchas ipv4 ...solo como 2 o 3 por ciudad zona, y reparten la internet en class B 10.216.x.x a los modems ...a menos que contrates un "ipplus"   ellos van y mueven su pip para que te tranfiera trafico externo en una ip "prestada"
<TampiKo> lo pego en paste?
<erAbuelo> si
<erAbuelo> dzup: si pero aun asi deberia poder entrar
<dzup> el trafico se queda en su proxy
<dzup> te lo digo pues yo me avente una bronca con ellos con pbx
<erAbuelo> eso para http, pero para el resto no puedes usar un proxy
<TampiKo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/617313/
<erAbuelo> TampiKo: tienes un firewall activado
<dzup> y a menos que hiciera un tunnel y vpn los telefonos externos nunca les llegaba trafico
<TampiKo> erAbuelo: ose si tengo firewall como se activo al reiniciar mi maquina?
<TampiKo> desde que instale el Ubuntu Server no le active ningun firewall
<erAbuelo> TampiKo: eso que has puesto es la salida del iptables en el pc o en el router ?
<TampiKo> lo hize desde el SSH
<TampiKo> root@under-mx:~# sudo iptables -L -v -n
<erAbuelo> TampiKo: y estas seguro que eso no es el router ?
<erAbuelo> dudo mucho que tu montaras un bridge en el pc xD
<TampiKo> :S
<TampiKo> segui un manual y tengo 1 mes jalando al 100% y apenas hace ya mas de 1 hora que reinicie la maquina me paso esto
<erAbuelo> eso solo deja pasar cosas a las ips del rango 192.168.122.0/24
<erAbuelo> TampiKo: insisto, creo que a lo que estas conectado es el router no el pc
<TampiKo> el router lo tengo configurado para los puertos 80 6667 22 y 23
<TampiKo> osea esos puertos en estan open
<TampiKo> cualqui
<TampiKo> monta una pagina web y cualquiera la podia ver monte un ircd y cualquiera entraba
<TampiKo> solo que hace mas de una hora reinicie la maquina y todo se jodio
<erAbuelo> el server esta encendido ?
<TampiKo> si
<erAbuelo> lo estas viendo ?
<TampiKo> estoy conectado con el putty a el
<erAbuelo> seguro ?
<TampiKo> si y tengo la maquina aqui enfrente de mi
<TampiKo> ¬¬
<dzup> pero conectaste al 102.168.1.101 ?
<TampiKo> 102 ?
<TampiKo> conecte con under-mx.sytes.net
<erAbuelo> TampiKo: lsb_release -c
<erAbuelo> que sale ?
<TampiKo> root@under-mx:~# lsb_release -c
<TampiKo> Codename:       lucid
<TampiKo> root@under-mx:~#
<erAbuelo> es el pc
<erAbuelo> TampiKo: ifconfig que saca ?
<dzup> erAbuelo: el pc dice es windows
<erAbuelo> ??
<TampiKo>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/617303/
<dzup> http://paste.ubuntu.com/617313/
<dzup> les voy explicar, su coneccion esta asi ipexterna (201.167.55.254) -> modem (10.216.x.x) ->el mira(192.168.100.1) -> router es 192.168.1.255 -> su server es 192.168.1.101  y su laptop esta en 192.168.0.x
<erAbuelo> que lio, tres tarjetas de red xDD
<TampiKo> son 2 tarjetas de red
<erAbuelo> y una virtual
<TampiKo> ah si es cierto
<erAbuelo> suerte, yo me tengo que ir al curro
<dzup> te digo, su traico externo se queda en el PIP de su ISP, nunca le llega pues cybercable no te da una ip externa directa, te da una 10.216.x.x  a menos que le "contrates" una IP-PLUS
<TampiKo> Mejor apago la maquina de nuevo aver si regresa como estaba
<TampiKo> dzup te traigo testigos que se conectaron a mi servidor sin ningun problema y que vieron mi pagina web sin problema! solo mi pregunta cada que se me apague la pc siempre pasara esto? porque mejor para apagarla :P
<dzup> yo tengo cybercable aqui y no puedo montar un server que se pueda ver la WAN porque nuncase me entrega una ipv4 verdadera sino una B tipo 10.216.x.x
<TampiKo> dzup: pues tengo 5 años y yo si e podido
<dzup> hmm
<TampiKo> antes tenia servidores de tibia
<TampiKo> y entraban a la perfección
<dzup> pues aca no se te mira
<TampiKo> y ftp
<dzup> cambia el hostname pues
<TampiKo> cual?
<dzup> quizas tienes un bridge conigurado a ese nombre
<TampiKo> :S
<TampiKo> pero como si te digo que tengo 1 mes montado todo y apenas fallo ahorita al reiniciar
<dzup>  ssh under-mx.sytes.net
<dzup> ssh: connect to host under-mx.sytes.net port 22: Connection timed out
<TampiKo> como apago la maquina desde la terminal?
<TampiKo> cual es el comando
<TampiKo> apt-get shutdown
<dzup> dzup-freenode: cuan es tu ip externa: dale click aqui: http://whatsmyip.org
<dzup> TampiKo: Your IP Address is 201.167.47.28
<dzup>  ping under-mx.sytes.net
<dzup> PING under-mx.sytes.net (201.167.55.254) 56(84) bytes of data.
<dzup> son dierentes ips
<dzup> sudo reboot
<TampiKo> pues asi me los manda el root
<TampiKo> router
<TampiKo> perdon
<dzup> ping 201.167.47.28   si contesta
<TampiKo> si
<TampiKo> porque es de mi laptop
<dzup> pero /server 201.167.47.28
<dzup> no
<TampiKo> No porque esa ip es de mi lap
<TampiKo> ya le di reboot
<dzup> es muy diicil hacer esto en el  server y decirme que te sale?
<TampiKo> esta reiniciando la maquina
<dzup> en el server: wget -qO - http://myip.dk/ | egrep -m1 -o '[0-9]{1,3}\.[0-9]{1,3}\.[0-9]{1,3}\.[0-9]{1,3}'
<TampiKo> root@under-mx:~# wget -qO - http://myip.dk/ | egrep -m1 -o '[0-9]{1,3}\.[0-9]{1,3}\.[0-9]{1,3}\.[0-9]{1,3}'
<TampiKo> 201.167.55.254
<TampiKo> * Dns resolved under-mx.sytes.net to 201.167.55.254
<dzup> curl icanhazip.com
<dzup> ni 22 23 80 6667 contesta en 201.167.55.254
<dzup> reviza tu router
<dzup> que si le des NAT a esos puertos a tu 192.168.1.101
<TampiKo> lo que cheque ahorita es la masc:255.2555.128.0
<TampiKo> lo que cheque ahorita es la masc:255.255.128.0
<TampiKo> antes cuando ponia ifconfig
<TampiKo> la masc tenia 255.255.255.0
<TampiKo> es lo que note ahorita que reinicio
<dzup> si das ping a yahoo.com y vabien, olvidate de la mascara
<dzup> esas te las da automatico el dhcpd de tu isp
<TampiKo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/617325/
<dzup> nat a 10.145.131.26
<TampiKo> OK dejemos que el router este mal el problema que ni localmente me deja conectar a mi propio ircd
<dzup>  /server 10.145.131.26     va?
<dzup> ...o /server 192.168.122.1
<TampiKo> ninguna de las 2
<TampiKo> * Connecting to 10.145.131.26 (6667)
<TampiKo> -
<TampiKo> * Unable to connect to server (Connection timed out)
<TampiKo> * Connecting to 192.168.122.1 (6667)
<TampiKo> -
<TampiKo> * Unable to connect to server (Connection refused)
<dzup> en el server: /server localhost   va?
<TampiKo> * Connecting to localhost (6667)
<TampiKo> -
<TampiKo> * Unable to connect to server (Connection refused)
<dzup> instala irssi en server para probar
<TampiKo> Te digo que ni localmente me deja conectarme :S
<TampiKo> Porque reinicie la maquina :@
<dzup> pues ircd esta mal
<dzup> desde la maquina
<TampiKo> No
<dzup> desde el server:  sudo apt-get install irssi
<dzup> irssi
<dzup>  /server localhost
<TampiKo> si se instalar gnuworld imaginate no poder configurar el ircu ¬¬
<TampiKo> irssi es paraq Ubuntu server??
<dzup> no digo que no sepas, estoy agotando posibilidades
<dzup> irssi es un cliente irssi como xchat pero modo texto
<dzup> *irc
<TampiKo> Si ya se
<TampiKo> pero eso es para Ubuntu normal no
<dzup> no import
<dzup> es un programa mas
<TampiKo> el Ubuntu Server solo se conecta por terminal
<dzup> instalalo
<TampiKo> instalando...
<TampiKo> Procesando disparadores para libc-bin ...
<TampiKo> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<dzup> ...repito, conecta via ssh al server, ahi: sudo apt-get install irssi
<TampiKo> Instalado
<dzup> irssi
<dzup> una vez dentro de irssi:
<dzup>  /server loclhost
<TampiKo> root@under-mx:~#
<TampiKo> aqui estoy
<dzup> te conecto /server localhost ?
<TampiKo> No
<dzup> sudo service ircd start
<dzup> en irssi:
<dzup>  /server localhost
<TampiKo> root@under-mx:~# sudo service ircd start
<TampiKo> ircd: unrecognized service
<dzup> haber, como inicias ircd ?
<TampiKo> en la carpeta de ircd
<TampiKo> le das ./ircd
<TampiKo> y ya corre
<dzup> inicialo
<TampiKo> esta inciciado
<TampiKo> y nada
<dzup> y en irssi /server localhost
<TampiKo> No, nada
<TampiKo> Mejor desinstalo todo e reinstalo para que este como antes ¬¬
<dzup> no inicia, fijate en /var/logs/ircd  <--haber si existe un archivo asi y pegalo en pastebin las ultimas 20 lineas
<TampiKo> -su: cd: /var/logs/ircd: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<dzup> ls -al /var/logs/irc*
<dzup> ls -al /var/log/irc*
<dzup> sin la s
<TampiKo> ls: no se puede acceder a /var/log/irc*: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<dzup> que ircd es?
<TampiKo> ircu2.10.12.13.tar.gz
<TampiKo> ircu@under-mx:~$ ls
<TampiKo> ircd  ircu2.10.12.13  ircu2.10.12.13.tar.gz
<dzup> sudo apt-get install ircd-ircu
<TampiKo> para instalar el ircd ?
<TampiKo> si ya esta instalado
<dzup> abre irssi y /server loclhost
<TampiKo> nada
<dzup> sudo apt-get install ircd-ircu; irssi     <escribes /server localhost
<dzup> intentalo de nuevo
<TampiKo> si entro
<dzup> esque no es lo mismo tenerlo en una carpeta y tenerlo instalado
<dzup> por lo regular apt-get hace todo lo de autoinicializacion por ti
<TampiKo> si :P
<TampiKo> estoy adentro
<TampiKo> de mi ircd
<dzup> ahora dejame ver si puedo entrar, cual era su ip externa?
<TampiKo> * Dns resolved under-mx.sytes.net to 201.167.55.254
<dzup> no
<dzup> ni ping contesta
<TampiKo> Ya mejor apago todo y mañana lo prendo junto con el modem y router
<dzup> en el server:
<dzup> curl icanhazip.com
<dzup> que dice?
<TampiKo> root@under-mx:~# curl icanhazip.com
<TampiKo> El programa «curl» no está instalado actualmente.  Puede instalarlo escribiendo:
<TampiKo> apt-get install curl
<TampiKo> root@under-mx:~#
<TampiKo> lo instalo
<dzup> sudo apt-get install curl
<TampiKo> root@under-mx:~# curl icanhazip.com
<TampiKo> 201.167.55.254
<dzup> curl es un navegador tipo internet explorer tipo texto
<dzup> no le contesta
<dzup> dejame ver su paste anterior
<TampiKo> cual?
<dzup> curl 192.168.1.255
<dzup> o mejor http://192.168.1.255   *click* desde tu windows
<dzup> le sale algo?
<TampiKo> La conexión se reinició
<TampiKo>           La conexión al servidor se reinició mientras se cargaba la página.
<dzup> desde su windows?
<TampiKo> Osea que nada
<TampiKo> es firefox asi dice cuando la pagina no existe
<dzup> ahh bien
<dzup> curl 192.168.1.255   <--server
<TampiKo> root@under-mx:~# curl 192.168.1.255
<TampiKo> curl: (7) couldn't connect to host
<dzup> fijate si puedes mover NAT a tu ip local del server
<dzup> curl 192.168.1.254  <--server
<TampiKo> Lo mismo
<TampiKo> curl: (7) couldn't connect to host
<TampiKo> curl 10.145.154.60
<dzup> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<dzup> iconfig|pastebinit
<dzup> ifconfig|pastebinit
<dzup> en el server y me da el paste
<TampiKo> <html>
<TampiKo> <head>
<TampiKo> <title>Titulo de la pagina web aqui</title>
<TampiKo> <meta name="description" content="Descripcion de la web aqui">
<TampiKo> si con esta ip me conecto al SSH: 10.145.154.60
<TampiKo> porque no me puedo conectar al ircd ?
<dzup> vamos por partes
<TampiKo> ya me conecte por 10.145.154.60
<dzup> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<TampiKo> al ircd
<TampiKo> Welcome to the irc-latina IRC Network, TampiKo
<TampiKo> Your host is Tamaulipas.irc-latina.org, running version u2.10.12.13
<TampiKo> This server was created vie may 27 2011 at 18:58:51 CDT
<dzup> ahh olvidalo pues, ahora hacerle al router =NAT a esa IP
<TampiKo> esa ultima reiniciada
<dzup> 10.145.154.60   NAT a esa ip los puertos que quieras
<dzup> ese server es virtualizado?
<TampiKo> si
<dzup> hmm por ahi deveriamos de comenzar heh
<dzup> ok, entonces ested trae una buena de buenas ahi
<TampiKo> :P
<dzup> ok, explicame tu topologia
<dzup> cable de tv -> modem -> que mas?
<TampiKo> nada mas
<TampiKo> router
<dzup> router -> maquina windows -> maquina linux virtualizada?
<TampiKo> si
<dzup> hmm ok maquina windows tiene ip  192.168.0.100  ?
<TampiKo> si
<dzup> haga NAT en su router a esa IP
<TampiKo> ya la tiene
<dzup> espera
<dzup> en su router miras las 2 maquinas con ip separadas?
<dzup> o miras sola la windows?
<dzup> mira en la tabla de clientes conectados en tu router
<TampiKo> las 2 separadas
<dzup> y fijate si identiicas cual es la linux y natea esa
<TampiKo> la de linux
<TampiKo> es la 192.168.0.101
<dzup> si, NAT la de linux
<dzup> 6667 -> 192.168.0.101  y los puertos qu uieras
<TampiKo> Asi lo tengo
<TampiKo> con el router
<TampiKo> Pero esque esta raro yo me conectaba con la host
<TampiKo> esa que te pase
<TampiKo> a la pagina y a ircd a mi psy
<TampiKo> y a la SSH
<dzup> si, entiendo
<dzup> 192.168.0.1   ese es su router?
<TampiKo> si
<dzup> http://192.168.0.1   *click*   ijate si tienes NAT a 192.168.0.101
<TampiKo> No
<TampiKo> me entra asi
<TampiKo> http://10.145.154.60
<TampiKo> ah perdon para la pagina del router
<TampiKo> ah si
<TampiKo> -Tamaulipas.irc-latina.org- *** Notice -- Net junction: Tamaulipas.irc-latina.org Irc-Latina.Org
<dzup> crea un juego / aplicacion hacia 192.168.0.101 en any  (o NATee como se llama normalmente)
<TampiKo> ya link
<dzup> ok bien
<dzup> ya le conecto?
<TampiKo> solo el problema que tendre que configurar el router para que un externo se conecte a mi server
<TampiKo> mañana lo reseteo asi le hize la pasada cuando se ciclo :P
<TampiKo> para que jale con el host under-mx.sytes.net
<TampiKo> como estaba antes de que reiniciara
<TampiKo> :P
<dzup> bueno, para que no se limite, busque la opcion en su router de asignar ip ijas a ese dispositivo
<TampiKo> si asi lo tengo
<TampiKo> solo que ese router ta loco se auto proteje :P y me blokea todos los puertos pero dandole reset se compone
<dzup> oh
<TampiKo> dzup: entonces tu nunca has podido armar un servidor? porque nadie se puede conectar ?
<TampiKo> fijate que a mi no me a pasado eso aca en Tamaulipas o estan menos los tecnicos o son buena gente :P
<dzup> de armarlo si lo armo, pero como nunca se me entrega un ipv4 verdadera, colo se me entrega un ip class B del rango de los *gratis*  el trafico nunca me llega
<dzup> solo por vpn tunnel puedo conectar teleonos al pbx en otras ciudades
<TampiKo> dzup: pues te digo en mi servidor se han conectado colombianos, mexicanos de diferentes estados de peru y hasta un gringo xD
<dzup> es raro, cybercable es muy problematico, yo lo mande cancelar en la abrica donde le puse su central d teleonos pues cada rato se caia y es muy inestable
<TampiKo> ya me ire a dormir mañana entro para invitarte al server nomas pa que veas que si se puede ya cuando resete el router
<dzup> mejor mande poner telmex y se acabo el problema
<TampiKo> dzup Fijate que aqui Telmex es una porqueria
<TampiKo> acada rato se cae el servicio
<dzup> donde no? pero telmex te entrega una ip 201.x.x.x y cybercable 10.216 :p
<TampiKo> Yo pago 2 internet el del cable y el de telmex el de telmex es regalado por contratar la linea
<dzup> esos cabrns de cybercable me los tengo bien medidos
<dzup> te puedo decir que el sysadmin me odia :p
<dzup> porque no me ha ganado una heh
<TampiKo> jajajaja
<TampiKo> Pues aca es el mejor
<TampiKo> fijate que cada estado tiene su base
<TampiKo> Porque hay estados que odian a Cybercable
<dzup> hoy dia les exploto una caja de esas de auera de la casa y quemo de acido un transito, lo mandaron a guadalajara que bien grave :p
<TampiKo> y hay estados que los aman
<TampiKo> Gudalajara? tu eres de ahi?
<TampiKo> como esta por alla los plomazos?
<TampiKo> aca en Tamaulipas es diario xD
<dzup> el transito estaba malamente parado enfrente del diolitro y lo alcanzo a quemar de acido la espalda, dicen los que miraron que la piel se le caia
<dzup> asi estan locos los zetas
<TampiKo> no CDG
<TampiKo> el estado de Tamaulipas es la Pelea del CDG vs Zetas
<dzup> ohh pues los dos son unos jijos heh
<TampiKo> osea es la zona de guerra
<TampiKo> :(
<TampiKo> si
<dzup> ni para donde hacerte, te vaz de un lado te joden los zeta, del otro los narcos y si te vaz a llorar a los perjudiciales tambien heh
<TampiKo> aca diario pasan los marinos y militares
<TampiKo> No existe ya aqui
<dzup> el mes pasado hubo una balacera que nomas vieras
<TampiKo> Policia y transito
<TampiKo> los transitos solo trabajan de 1 pm a 7pm
<dzup> tan feo esta?
<TampiKo> despues ya te puedes volar los semaforos
<TampiKo> xD
<TampiKo> si
<TampiKo> :(
<TampiKo> a partir de las 2 am no circula nadie por las calles
<dzup> aca tambien hay como 500 zetas en el cerro y nadie sube ni el ejercito heh
<TampiKo> solo ellos
 * dzup vive por tequila
<dzup> vino calderon hace meses y vieras habia hasta helicopteros apache heh, se vino a la cuervo a tomar sus tequilas el cbrn
<TampiKo> aca es igual
<TampiKo> xD
<TampiKo> hasta hay chingos de transitos
<dzup> con decirte que el precidente municipal es narco de los grandes y nadie le dice nada ni a el ni a su pinche mocoso prpotente
<TampiKo> fue el que salio en un video no?
<dzup> no se pero su hijo se cree due~o del pueblo, pasa en su camioneta como a 100km por hora y nada que le dicen heh
<dzup> la otra vez me toco ver como corrio a unos judiciales heh
<TampiKo> No te preocupes son los primeros en morir
<TampiKo> ;)
<dzup> " a ver cbrns ...a  la chin... " les dijo con esos guevotes heh
<TampiKo> Sino preguntale al hijo del presidente de aqui
<TampiKo> lo repartieron por todos lados
<TampiKo> por paletozo
<dzup> lo entregaron en partesitas?
<TampiKo> lo exparcieron por toda la cuidad
<dzup> chales
<TampiKo> la cabeza estaba en la avenida principal
<TampiKo> Y desde ahi todos los Jr´s que se pelan a Texas
<TampiKo> xD
<TampiKo> No putos
<TampiKo> xD
<dzup> heh
<dzup> la situacion emeora en mx
<TampiKo> asi es
<dzup> lo bueno que ya casi me regreso a usa :p
<TampiKo> :(
<dzup> y con eso que ahora se comienzan a ver lucesitas por el volcan de tequila ...mejor me largo heh
<TampiKo> ok men gracias por ayudarme me retiro a dormir antes de que se escuche la balazera y no me deje dormir :P
<dzup> ya me toco ver unas "p
<TampiKo> ovnis ?
<TampiKo> o narcos?
<dzup> si
<dzup> ovnis
<TampiKo> que vengan por ellos xD
<dzup> pues unas bolas grises metalicas
<dzup> que se mueven bien raro
<dzup> y cambian de figura
<TampiKo> :S
<TampiKo> dilez S.O.S.
<TampiKo> que se lleven a los narcos
<TampiKo> xD
<dzup> los mire con estos bellos ojos verdes tapatios mios :p
<TampiKo> ok me retiro
<TampiKo> mañana tengo que madrugar
<dzup> ok bye
<TampiKo> gracias por la ayuda men
<TampiKo> :D
<fosco_> buenas
<geckoclown> buenas
<fzeta> nas
<esmirlin> chicos una pregunta
<esmirlin> es posible instalar en una netbook (1GBRAM) windows xp en virtualbox sólo y exclusivamente para instalar el juego de los sims¿?
<esmirlin> me preocupa el tema de los drivers :S
<esmirlin> es posible instalar en una netbook (1GBRAM) windows xp en virtualbox sólo y exclusivamente para instalar el juego de los sims¿?
<esmirlin> me preocupa el tema de los drivers :S
<iFrankZ> Hola, ayer estuve comentando aquí sobre cómo conseguir arrancar los archivos que tenía en USB en la BIOs para instalar una cosa, bueno..
<iFrankZ> Ahora al iniciar el ordenador me aparece el panel de recuperación.l
<iFrankZ> La primera vez que le dí creo una nueva "categoria" llamada Windows Vista (dev01/) loader
<iFrankZ> Al iniciarlo me aparece una linea corta con un error y que presione cualquier tecla para salir.
<iFrankZ> Qué puedo hacer?
<iFrankZ> Todavía no conozco la forma de que mi USB aparezca en la BIOs.
<iFrankZ> Al presionar Shit+Tab salian unas opciones que me permitian cambiar lo que salia en la BIOs, al cambiarlas aparecian mas, pero con ninguna USB en la BIOs, alguna idea?
<iFrankZ> Nadie? :S
<aguitel> iFrankZ, tu motherboard seguramente no acepta booteo por usb
<aguitel> iFrankZ, hay una iso que al quemarla y bootear te da la opcion de booteo en usb
<iFrankZ> Finalmente pude grabar el .iso en un cd
<iFrankZ> veré si funciona
<aguitel> http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html
<esmirlin> iFrankZ, qué ordenador usas¿?
<aguitel> iFrankZ, ahi tenes el link
<iFrankZ> Si no me funciona utilizaré la que me diste, grax aguitel :)
<techdesk> hola amigos quiero montar automaticamente una particion con mis archivos personales... como hago
<esmirlin> tech
<esmirlin> techdesk, mira en google, es muy fácil, qué tipo de disco quieres montar¿?
<techdesk> esmirlin: es una partition NTFS en donde tengo mis docus...
<techdesk> esmirlin: pues si ... google me ayuda pero el chat es mas efectivo
<esmirlin> techdesk, http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Montar_particiones
<esmirlin> voilà
<Tukeke> http://www.muylinux.com/2011/06/03/codigo-fuente-skype-hacking/
<Tukeke> ajajajjaaaj mira esto http://www.muylinux.com/2011/06/01/oracle-le-regala-openoffice-org-a-la-apache-foundation/
<m4v> !ot | por favor, no hagas cross-posting Tukeke
<kubot> por favor, no hagas cross-posting Tukeke: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<techdesk> esmirlin: gracias
<Tukeke> xD
<esmirlin> :P
<solovoy> hola
<solovoy> saben en donde puedo configurar que las ventanas no se abran maximizadas ?
<braiam> solovoy: que versión de ubuntu usas? son todas las ventanas o algunas especificas?
<solovoy> braiam, uso ubuntu 11.04 pero con gnome classic
<solovoy> el problema es que cuando abro algunas ventanas como el firefox, estas se abren maximizadas, pero no del todo, quedan siempre algunos pixeles a los lados y abajo
<saimazoon> sabéis cómo puedo obtener información de un disco SATA?
<saimazoon> intenté usar hdparm
<saimazoon> pero parece que sólo funciona con discos IDE
<saimazoon> al menos con la opción -i
<GridCube> saimazoon, si no te molesta usar un programa para x usa palimsest
<GridCube> !palimsest
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'palimsest'.
<GridCube> !info palimsest
<kubot> GridCube: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<GridCube> booo
<solovoy> porque cuando cierro una ventana maximizada, y la vuelvo a abrir, esta se abre maximizada pero esta como corrida y no ocupa toda la pantalla
<solovoy> tengo que achicarla y despues volver a maximizarla para que ocupe bien la pantalla
<solovoy> o si cambio de ventana y vuelvo a la anterior tambien esta bien
<luisvargas> Hola , me pueden ayudar tengo lios con la pagina de google que no puede cargar desde mi navegador y tampoco puedo hacer ping
<luisvargas> las demas paginas cargan normal pero la pagina de google no puede cargar
<guampa> luisvargas: podes hacer ping a 209.85.195.104 ?
<luisvargas> guampa: no puede conectar a ese ip
<luisvargas> guampa: otras paginas normal cargan pero menos google
<guampa> podes pasarme x pastebin lo que te devuelve este comando: sudo iptables-save
<vianstak> wenas a to2
<luisvargas> guampa: :INPUT ACCEPT [8735:6224401]
<luisvargas> :FORWARD ACCEPT [0:0]
<luisvargas> :OUTPUT ACCEPT [9523:1147190]
<luisvargas> :fail2ban-ssh - [0:0]
<luisvargas> -A INPUT -p tcp -m multiport --dports 22 -j fail2ban-ssh
<luisvargas> -A fail2ban-ssh -j RETURN
<guampa> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<guampa> luisvargas: ya podes hablar, usa el pastebin para pasar texto no lo pegues en el canal
<luisvargas> ok
<luisvargas> guampa: aquí está el resultado http://pastebin.com/hbrvi8Y9
<guampa> ok
<guampa> luisvargas: el firewall esta bien, puede ser algun problema en tu isp o regional?
<vientosolar> alguno conoce inSSIDer? Es bueno que hace?
<luisvargas> guampa:  Estoy conectado desde wifi y la única solución es reinstalar el controador de wifi, pero es raro que cada vez me pase esto
<guampa> probaste al mismo tiempo con otras computadoras conectadas al mismo router/AP? tal vez hay algun filtro en el mismo
<vianstak> para eso en windows usamos ipconfig release
<vianstak> y despues ipconfig renew
<luisvargas> guampa :  si
<luisvargas> entra normal en otras
<vianstak> np se si en linux existan unos comandos parecidos
<luisvargas> es como si el ubuntu en algun momento lo bloquea
<sodaclan> hola atodos los ubunteros ispanoparlantes
<vianstak> sodaclan==> wenas
<guampa> luisvargas: pasame x pastebin la salida de sudo bash -c "ifconfig && ip r"
<JRamirez696> PREGUNTA:
<vianstak> JRamirez696==> respuesta
<sodaclan> necesito una asesoria tecnica my disco extraible se le cambiaron los permisos y no los puedo cambiar
<vientosolar> alguno conoce inSSIDer? Es bueno que hace?
<JRamirez696> rsync: tengo 2 equipos. uno es un server apache. el cual tengo 50.000 directorios aprox. y el otro es un equipo en el que voy creando o haciendo actualizaciones a estos directorios...
<sodaclan> sospecho que fue configurando el dd externo al virtulabox
<JRamirez696> Quisiera que con Rsync: el chequeara en el equipo que tiene apache contra el otro.. y me sacara una lista de los directorios que ya existen en apache. para borrarlos del equipo en el cual actualizo.
<JRamirez696> Me he hecho entender?
<JRamirez696> xD
<sodaclan> en virtual vox va de perlas pero en ubuntu no puede borra ni escribir archivos
<luisvargas> guampa:  ahí esta el resultado http://pastebin.com/dFqfUbF5
<guampa> sodaclan: cuando la VM esta apagada podes acceder el USB?
<JRamirez696> 2 equipos... apache con directorios  y  otro en el que voy agregando directorios nuevos... hay veces. estos directorios se repiten.. y al ir a copiarlos al apache me dicen que ya existen...  (Quisiera saber si con rsync, puedo borrar los directorios que existen en el equipo apache.)? que comparara los directorios es posible?
<sodaclan> aver si hay lago mal aca
<sodaclan> http://pastebin.com/H5KqVUPd
<sodaclan> ayudaaaaa!!!!!!
<guampa> !paciencia sodaclan
<kubot> sodaclan: Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, ver !coc
<sodaclan> ok disculpen ustedes
<guampa> luisvargas: esta bien todo, pero no veo en que puede afectar el driver wifi a tu conectividad a sitios especificos
<sodaclan> espero alguie me pueda dar respeuesta estare aca esperando
<luisvargas> desde que me pase al ubuntu 11 tendo lios con eso
<guampa> sodaclan: leiste lo que te pregunte arriba?
<sodaclan> no
<GridCube> sodaclan, probaste cambiando el puerto usb en elq ue se conecta el disco?
<guampa> podes acceder el USB cuando la VM esta apagada?
<sodaclan> con la maquina virtuula encendida el xp lo reconoce y funciona normal
<guampa> estas usando windows xp ?
<GridCube> sodaclan, cuando tenes una maquina virtual que toma poder sobre el usb linux NO PUEDE USARLO
<sodaclan> dejeme explicarme un poco mas
<guampa> JRamirez696: para borrar en el destino tenes la familia de switches --delete de rsync
<sodaclan> poseo un disco duro externo western digital de 400 gigas el cual hasta el miercoles funcionaba bien
<sodaclan> yo trabajo con ubuntu 10.10
<guampa> sodaclan: todavia no repondiste lo que te pregunte: podes acceder o no el disco externo cuando la VM esta apagada??
<SrUbuntu> Hola
<SrUbuntu> qué pasa si al intentar hacer upgrade no me deja? :S  Imposible obtener http://ftp.gui.uva.es/sites/ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xulrunner-1.9.2/xulrunner-1.9.2_1.9.2.17+build3+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1_amd64.deb  404  Not Found
<guampa> podes tratar de cambiar al servidor global de ubuntu
<GridCube> SrUbuntu, hace sudo apt-get update
<SrUbuntu> <GridCube> ya lo hice antes.
<SrUbuntu> <guampa>ok
<guampa> SrUbuntu: despues de seleccionar el server global hace un update nuevamente
<SrUbuntu> okok ty voy a probar
<SrUbuntu> guampa: ty funciona
<guampa> buenisimo SrUbuntu
<grumete> que tal
<grumete> alguien despierto?
<SrUbuntu> hay un problema
<SrUbuntu> si instalo ettercap, se me desinstala ettercap-gtk y viceversa..
<SrUbuntu> grumete: sí, tu capitán xD
<SrUbuntu> guampa,
<GridCube> :)
<SrUbuntu> o/ GridCube xD
<grumete> SrUbuntu :)
<grumete> SrUbuntu, conoces algo sobre procesadores y memoria swap?
<SrUbuntu> algo
<babalu> hola
<SrUbuntu> hola babalu...ok, ettercap lleva gtk también y no viceversa
<guampa> SrUbuntu: si decime
<virtual> olaa
<babalu> alguien me pude ayudar con un problema porfavor
<virtual> aora si todos hablan español aca?
<grumete> SrUbuntu mi procesador trabaja a más del 80 % algunas veces, quería saber si puedo hacer algo con el swap para reducir su trabajo.
<babalu> estoy tratando de instlar ubuntu 10.10 en un apc
<babalu> si
<babalu> aki todos han
<babalu> pero el live cd me reinicia antes de empesar la instalacion
<babalu> lo tenia inst
<SrUbuntu> grumete: dime tu arquitectura (32-64 bit) y los MB que tienes de RAM
<babalu> lo tenia instalado y
<grumete> 64 bits, 1 gb ram
<SrUbuntu> guampa: nada, lo resolví:P
<SrUbuntu> grumete: pues con 1gb no creo ;S
<mimecar> babalu: la iso está bien descargada?
<grumete> pero no entiendo SrUbuntu, el procesador se pone loco especialmente con páginas con efectos flash, incluso youtube...
<babalu> si
<babalu> lo tenia antes instalado
<babalu> pero despues de unas updates
<babalu> no me pasaba de el grub
<SrUbuntu> grumete: porque esos contenidos lagan +
<babalu> y trate de reistalarlo
<grumete> pero es desesperante, sobre todo considerando que tengo windows en otra partición, y con windows todo funciona de maravilla.
<SrUbuntu> grumete: no sé, lo único que se me ocurre es limitar la memoria que usa Flash o algunas programas
<SrUbuntu> grumete: lo que laga flash viene desconfigurado en el flash de gnu/linux ;D
<grumete> no entiendo.
<SrUbuntu> pues que tienes que configurar flash para que no te coma la memoria, espera a ver sie ncuentro un link
<grumete> gracias SrUbuntu :)
<sodaclan> disculpen el rato pero estoy en el trabajo y llego un cliente
<erAbuelo> buenas
<sodaclan> si si empre puedo acceder la disco
<virtual> una pregunta es posible conectar mi maquina virtual hacia mi PC real???
<GridCube> como?
<sodaclan> la cosa es que ahora no puedo
<GridCube> si tiene red puede conectarse tal como una computadora normal virtual
<mimecar> virtual: si
<virtual> uhmmm
<sodaclan> virtual debes crear una carpeta de trasnsiscion
<GridCube> sodaclan, nunca contestaste la pregunta que te hicimos
<mimecar> virtual: ten en cuenta que un virus de windows podría afectar a los datos que compartas en linux
<erAbuelo> sodaclan: eso es otra cosa
<virtual> soi nuevo en esto y he instalado el ubuntu pero nose como hacer para ver mis archivos de mi pc real
<sodaclan> grid
<sodaclan> cual es la pregunta
<GridCube> si apagas la maquina virtual, podes acceder al disco desde linux?
<GridCube> si la tenes prendida podes acceder al disco desde la maquina virtual
<sodaclan> si con la mauina virtula pagada accedo la disco
<sodaclan> si la estar encendiad la mv acedo la disco
<GridCube> entonces todo funciona como debe
<sodaclan> no
<sodaclan> la utilizar el disco en ubuntu no puedo escribir ni borrar archivos
<GridCube> ah
<GridCube> ya
<sodaclan> todoe sta como solo lectura
<GridCube> cambialo de puerto
<GridCube> y fijate si podes
<sodaclan> lo cambie hasta de maquina y esta igual
<sodaclan> en casa tengo 10.10 en le trabajo 11.04
<sodaclan> y me sigue dando lo mismo
<sodaclan> es un problema de permisos que no he podido resolver
<SrUbuntu> grumete: http://hackingthesystem4fun.blogspot.com/2011/04/evitar-que-flash-coma-tu-cpu-y-pantalla.html
<GridCube> ok dejame investigar un poco sodaclan
<GridCube> sodaclan, me podes pasar el pastebin de lsusb?
<sodaclan> http://pastebin.com/mnDejjqv
<erAbuelo> que tipo de particion tiene el disco ?
<sodaclan> fat23
<sodaclan> 32
<erAbuelo> que tamaño tiene el disco ?
<sodaclan> 400 gigas
<sodaclan> no hay otras particiones
<erAbuelo> y usas fat32 ?
<erAbuelo> sodaclan: pastea el contenido de /etc/fstab
<SrUbuntu> bye
<GridCube> sodaclan, cuando lo montaste en windows, le paso el chkdsk?
<sodaclan> no ninguna herramienta
<GridCube> proba haciendo sudo umount /dev/sdb1  y luego haz fsck /dev/sdb1
<sodaclan> voy con etc/
<GridCube> fsck intentara reparar el disco
<sodaclan> http://pastebin.com/3xZJuw8r
<sodaclan> que hago
<sodaclan> el fstab http://pastebin.com/01AfidXD
<GridCube> pues yo creo que el problema esta en que tiene errores en su sector del boot yo eligiria la segunda opcion
<sodaclan> voy por le 2
<sodaclan> http://pastebin.com/3WawaABE
<sodaclan> le doy opcion dos para correguir ? esto no dañara mis datos ?
<GridCube> no lo sé
<GridCube> yo haria un backup por las dudas
<GridCube> aparentemente tiene bastantes errores ese disco
<sodaclan> le di correjir y me dijo que no se podia Leaving file system unchanged.
<sodaclan> /dev/sdb1: 113552 files, 10808462/12206418 clusters
<mimecar> sodaclan: si tienes windows, comprueba los errores ahí
<sodaclan> voy a otra oficina aborrar ese archivo des de una maquina con windows y tambien comproebo errores
<jachavez> hola buenas tardes, intento leer un dvd y me sale este error http://pastebin.com/VmJWDe8B no se que tiene
<sodaclan> ojo con la utiluida de disco de ubuntu no me dio ningun herror
<sodaclan> que en windows tanpoco me deja borra
<sodaclan> creo que me toca formateo
<sodaclan> pero joder! hay 350 gigas en informacion hacer le respaldo no sera facil
<erAbuelo> eso es lo ultimo
<erAbuelo> por partes
<mimecar> sodaclan: que es lo que no te deja borrar?
<sodaclan> es lo que no quiero
<erAbuelo> sodaclan: desmonta el disco, y montalo como root, y prueba
<sodaclan> ni borrar ni poner mas archivos
<mimecar> comprueba los errores bajo windows
<sodaclan> algo se daño en los permisos, o sera el bendito recicler ?
<sodaclan> esta en eso
<mimecar> fat32 no tiene permisos
<jachavez> Alguno sabe si al cambiar un dispositivo dvd por otro tengo que areglar algun asunto de permisos
<mimecar> jachavez: que entiendes por dispositivo dvd?
<jachavez> lo dire mas claro, cambie mi quemador de dvds y hoy no me deja leer los que tengo
<mimecar> el sistema detecta solo el cambio
<jachavez> lo raro que me sale un error que no puede montarlo
<jachavez> Error mounting: mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<mimecar> un dvd no lo tiene que montar como escritura
<mimecar> es normal que lo monte como lectura
<jachavez> pos ese error me da cuando lo intento leer
<jachavez> me sale ese error digo
<mimecar> te da ese error en el navegador de archivos?
<jachavez> mimecar, si
<mimecar> aunque lo monte como solo lectura lo puedes usar directamente
<jachavez> mimecar, http://min.us/mWpfROT5Enzbj
<jachavez> mimecar, no entiendo por que me da ese error
<mimecar> no tendría que salir
<jachavez> creo que hice mal en cambiarme a ubuntu 11.04 :(
<jachavez> Feliz de la vida con el 10.10 .. damm it !
<jachavez> Existira alguna solucion ?
<mimecar> sin modificaciones raras en el sistema no tiene que montarlo como escritura
<mimecar> has modificado algo en el sistema?
<erAbuelo> el error no es por el readonly. el error es que no reconoce el formato del DVD
<jachavez> erAbuelo, pero en otra pc en windows no da problema
<mimecar> jachavez: es un dvd estándar?
<mimecar> de tu misma zona?
<Thekernel> buenas señores
<jachavez> mimecar, si es un dvd yo mismo lo hice hace mas de un año hoy un cliente me pide unas copias
<jachavez> sera que mi sistema tiene otra zona ?
<mimecar> puedes leer otro dvd que sea comercial?
<Thekernel> GatoLoko:
<Thekernel> tas?
<GatoLoko> mas o menos
<GatoLoko> si te debo dinero estoy menos
<GatoLoko> xD
<Thekernel> porque esta +i el canal en hispano?
<mimecar> Thekernel: que canal?
<Thekernel> mimecar:  es en hispano
<GatoLoko> Thekernel no, era el limite, ya esta
<GatoLoko> esa red se estropea cada dos por tres
<Thekernel> ok thx
<Thekernel> si era +l
<sodaclan> una pregunta si formateo mi disco dura a ntfs habra algun problema con windows
<sodaclan> ubuntu
<sodaclan> no windows
<sodaclan> discoduro externo usb
<XuMuK> externo no
<sodaclan> ok
<XuMuK> mientras no sea donde esta instalado ubuntu no hay problema
<XuMuK> Thekernel, +i is also known as the invisible mode. While it does not actually make    │ EGOIST
<XuMuK>                │                       | you invisible on IRC, it can make you quite a bit more difficult to find.  │ enhydra
<XuMuK>                │                       | To put it briefly, the invisible mode prevents people from finding you     │ Ep5iloN_
<XuMuK>                │                       | unless they know your exact nickname or are on the same channel as you.    │ Escsun
<XuMuK>                │                       | Please note that a lot of servers actually set you to +i automatically     │ evg
<XuMuK> perdon
<XuMuK> +i is also known as the invisible mode. While it does not actually make you invisible on IRC, it can make you quite a bit more difficult to find. To put it briefly, the invisible mode prevents people from finding you unless they know your exact nickname or are on the same channel as you. Please note that a lot of servers actually set you to +i automatically when you first connect.
<XuMuK> When not set to +i, a fellow user can locate you through the /who or through the /names #channelname command. IRC Operators also have the ability to see someone regardless of whether they are invisible or not.
<Thekernel> XuMuK: ??
<XuMuK> has preguntado que era la letra i
<GatoLoko> XuMuK eso es +i en usuario, pero +i en canal es "invite", solo se puede entrar a ese canal con invitacion
<GatoLoko> y lo que el ha preguntado era si un canal tenia activo el +i, no que es +i
<GatoLoko> xD
<XuMuK> aa, bueno, pense que pregunta eso
<Thekernel> xDD
<Thekernel> pero bueno gracias por tu interes XuMuK
<Thee> hola
<Thee> tengo el siguiente problema con ubuntu cuando habro el gestor de paquete synapti me aparece el siguiente mensaje
<XuMuK> hola
<Thee> :
<Thee> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<Thee> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_partner_binary-i386_Packages
<Thee> E: Las listas de paquetes o el archivo de estado no se pueden analizar sintácticamente o abrir.
<Thee> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Thee> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<Thee> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_partner_binary-i386_Packages
<Thee> E: Las listas de paquetes o el archivo de estado no se pueden analizar sintácticamente o abrir.
<Thee> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Thee> ese es el mensaje que me sale cuando habro el paquete sinapty y por ende no puedo instalar paquetes..!!! ayuda..!!!
<fenix> hola amigos
<fenix> como mes les va
<fenix> tengo una pregunta
<fenix> uno puede tener 2 kernel en una misma maquina
<fenix> ??
<fenix> como hago para eliminar uno y dejar solo uno?
<fenix> eliminar el 2.6.35-25 y  dejar el 2.6.38-8
<guampa> si los tenes instalados con apt-get podes borrarlos con la misma herramienta fenix
<fenix> y como tendria que configurar el grub para que no me apunte mas al viejo
<Thee> tengo el siguiente problema con el paquete sinapty E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<Thee> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_partner_binary-i386_Packages
<Thee> E: Las listas de paquetes o el archivo de estado no se pueden analizar sintácticamente o abrir.
<Thee> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<guampa> !flood
<kubot> No hagas flood por favor, es molesto para el resto de los usuarios. Si necesitas pegar mucho texto, usa el !pastebin :)
<m-pins> gente, es posible liberar un iphone desde linux?
<Thee> AYUDA..!!
<m4v> !paste Thee
<kubot> Thee: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<guampa> fenix: si los instalaste via apt-get el mas nuevo queda x defecto
<fenix> si deberia ese es mi problema que por defecto esta el mas viejo
<m4v> !away > XuMuK|ZNC
<kubot> XuMuK|ZNC: Por favor mira mi mensaje privado.
<fenix> no se por q?
<XuMuK> m4v, es que se cambia solo cuando salgo, estoy conectado mediante un bouncer...
<m4v> XuMuK: configura bien el bouncer.
<XuMuK> m4v, еsta bien configurado)
<m4v> Thee: no se si te diste cuenta, pero tu log quedó cortado por la mitad, usa el pastebin
<XuMuK> por cierto, por lo de convocatoria a donde se mandan solicitudes?
<XuMuK> m4v, por cierto, por lo de convocatoria a donde se mandan solicitudes?
<m4v> XuMuK: yo uso el mismo y no me cambia de nick y ZNC no debería tratar de cambiar de nick a no ser que lo hayas configurado para que haga eso.
<XuMuK> m4v, vale, luego cambiaré eso
<m4v> XuMuK: está explicado en el wiki
<XuMuK> m4v, en el canal de moderadores?
<XuMuK> m4v, no lo puedes decir por aki?
<m4v> XuMuK: no en serio, está explicado en los requerimientos. Igual mejor pasá a #ubuntu-es-ops. Así no ocupamos el canal.
<XuMuK> m4v, vale, gracias
<Thee> ya solucione el problema
<Thee> tanks
<XuMuK> m4v, has probado el gnome3?
<m4v> no.
<XuMuK> m4v, pues esta muuy guapo
<m4v> uso kubuntu ;) y el canal social es #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<XuMuK>  y es extensible mediante extenciones en !java-script!
<XuMuK> y ahi hay alguien?)
<mimecar> XuMuK: una forma muy práctica de meter malware
<m4v> XuMuK: nose, te fijaste?
<XuMuK> mimecar, pues bajar los de sitios y autores seguros)
<mimecar> dudo que todos descarguen de esos sitios
<vianstak> es normal que se tarde una instalacion ?
<vianstak> lleva casi 1 hora
<mimecar> vianstak: no es normal
<XuMuK> vianstak, depende de que es lo que instalas
<vianstak> es servidor mysql
<XuMuK> pues no
<XuMuK> no es normal
<vianstak> que debo hacer?
<mimecar> estas poniendo ubuntu server?
<vianstak> nop
<mimecar> entonces?
<XuMuK> vianstak, te da algun error o algo?
<vianstak> es para prcticar con servidor y cliente de mysql
<mimecar> ubuntu no instala mysql en el live cd
<mimecar> estas instalando el paquete suelto?
<XuMuK> vianstak, pero estas instalando el sistema o solo el mysql/lamp?
<XuMuK> eso
<vianstak> uf no se decirte
<vianstak> busque en los repositorios y le di en instalar
<mimecar> la instalación de un paquete es rápida
<vianstak> ay ya termino
<vianstak> pero de todos modos se tardo
<XuMuK> vianstak, мфьщы ф мукб сщьщ йгу тщ ыфиуы_
<XuMuK> уыефы вуыву гт ышыеуьф штыефдфвщ щ ут дшму.св_
<XuMuK> perdon
<XuMuK> vianstak, estas en un sistema instalado o desde live cd?
<vianstak> instalado
<XuMuK> vianstak, pues cierra el synaptic y software center y pon eso en termeinal
<XuMuK> terminal*
<XuMuK> sudo apt-get install mysql-server -y
<Andurino> hola buenas
<Andurino> alguien conoce donde existe algun tipo de documentacion sobre el funcionamiento de peercast bajo linux?
<mimecar> en la web de ese programa
<Andurino> lo poco que encuentro son tutos con aplicaciones win, la pagina esta caida
<vianstak> XuMuK==> ok
<mimecar> usa la caché de la web
<XuMuK> vianstak, ву тфвф(
<mimecar> XuMuK: ...
<XuMuK> vianstak, de nada)
<Andurino> ya la use, pero donde se supone que esta no permite la busqueda
<XuMuK> mimecar, es la costumbre de cambiar de idioma despues del nick) lo hago sin querer)
<vianstak> nah
<vianstak> ni se detiene ni termina de instalar ni se ve en instalados
<vianstak> ni nada de nada
<cousteau> qué dice en el terminal?
<XuMuK> m4v, estas? para que znc no cambie de nombre LoadModule = awaynick keep?
<manumanuel> Hola a todos, a ver, kien me puede asesorar, ke soy nuevo en el mundo Ubuntu
<adrian15> !pregunta | manumanuel
<kubot> manumanuel: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<manumanuel> recibido
<manumanuel> Hola, que servidor tengo que utilizar para poder entrar en los canales de España?cuando uso Windows utilizo el IRC-Hispano, ahora en Ubuntu, con el XChat, cual es el equivalente?
<Nobodyishome> ¿Alguien domina lo del ftp?
<xangua> manumanuel: en google pones: irc hispano
<manumanuel> Ok
<adrian15> Nobodyishome: ftp? El qué exactamente ?
<Nobodyishome> pues a instalar y configurar y hacer uso de un servidor ftp
<Nobodyishome> es que he seguido manuales y etc pero algo no me encaja
<Nobodyishome> me he instalado vsftpd
<Nobodyishome> y no se, porque ya he seguido varios manuales y ya no se que tengo ahora mismo xD
<Nobodyishome> pero seguia un manual y me decía que tenia que tener un directorio en /home llamado ftp
<Nobodyishome> y no lo tenía
<Nobodyishome> así que lo he creado a mano, y no se si tenia uqe hacerlo..
<Nobodyishome> en fin
<Nobodyishome> me he descargado webmin y le he instalado el modulo para configurar vsftpd
<Nobodyishome> y creo que lo he hecho bien
<Nobodyishome> pero ahora no se como usarlo
<cousteau> Nobodyishome, dudo mucho que tuvieses que tener un directorio en /home llamado /home/ftpd
<cousteau> en todo caso, sería en _tu_ home (es decir, /home/tuusuario)
<Nobodyishome> no se, yo me he hecho un lio impresionante y creia que esto resultaria mucho mas facil :S
<Nobodyishome> porque en principio es algo facil no? :S
<cousteau> con un buen manual, supongo
<Orogorn> saludos!
<manumanuel> Solucionado! gracias ^_^
<manumanuel> see ya!
<luckatoni> Cual es el atajo para cambiar de escritorio rapidamente en Unity?
<braiam> donde puedo cambiar la configuracion de camara de gstreamer?
<XuMuK> braiam, gstreamer-properties ?
#ubuntu-es 2011-06-04
 * Souchiro-aWay esta Ausente, Razon: ( no toy..... ) | Desde: ( Friday, June 3, 2011. 10:43:44 ) Xlack v2.1
<AnarkyDev> buenas
<AnarkyDev> quereia hacer una pregunta sobre wubi y ver si hay alguien que sepa contestarme
<AnarkyDev> resulta que quiero instalar ubuntu con wubi en un pc
<XuMuK> y?
<AnarkyDev> lo hago perfeto desde windows, reinicia bien la pcp, elijo ubuntu para culminar la instalacion
<AnarkyDev> pero llega un momento en que me dice que no puede continuar porque no encuentra el fichero raiz
<AnarkyDev> el tema es que en ningun momento wubi te pide seleccionr ¨/¨
<AnarkyDev> sino simplemente el disco donde lo quiero instalar
<AnarkyDev> alguna idea de como solucionarlo
<cousteau> se supone que wubi te lo instala todo en un archivo dentro de un disco
<AnarkyDev> ?
<AnarkyDev> exacto
<cousteau> si lo que quieres es instalarlo en una partición aparte, en plan bien, arranca desde el cd
<AnarkyDev> pero en un momento me dice que no encuentra el ficehro raiz
<braiam> bueno ahora veo por que GstPipeline:pipeline0/GstV4l2Src:v4l2src1
<cousteau> ah... bueno, yo la verdad es que de wubi no tengo ni idea, nunca lo he usado
<AnarkyDev> si eso ya see, el tema que es en un maquina de alguien que quiere instalarlo asi para probarlo bien
<braiam> XuMuK: ↑
<AnarkyDev> yo tampoco lo habia usado hasta ahora
<cousteau> pues ni idea, debería ir a la primera
<AnarkyDev> es muy raro que me diga que no seleccione el fichero raiz
<AnarkyDev> mostrandome esto ¨/¨
<AnarkyDev> siendo que en las opciones solo te deja elejir el disco y nada mas
<AnarkyDev> es muy raro
<AnarkyDev> acabo de probar instalarlo de nuevo y no me dejo.
<AnarkyDev> entre desde el live cd y gparted no me reconoce ninguna particion
<AnarkyDev> me dice que tengo un disco de 250 libre
<AnarkyDev> siendo que tengo 3 particiones, windos datos y una ahi que aprece tener el recoveri de algun windows
<AnarkyDev> sera ese el problema
<AnarkyDev> osea
<AnarkyDev> cual seria la relacion
<Nobodyishome> joder, he estado todo el dia con el tema del FTP y lo que me faltaba por saber es que el directorio en el que se conectaban los usuarios cuando accedian al servidor FTP se encontraba a /srv/ftp , y esto no lo encontraba por ningun lado ...................!!
<guampa> Nobodyishome: y como lo averiguaste? apuesto que en el manual ^^
<Nobodyishome> pues no guampa , lo encontre por casualidad hiendo a la arrel y buscando directorio por directorio a ver si encontraba algo por casualidad >:(
<guampa> :P
<Nobodyishome> es que me da rabia estar mil horas intentando que me funcione algo y que no haya manera y que al final sea una tonteria
<guampa> suele ser asi por desgracia :(
<Nobodyishome> ademas que los manuales que hay por internet no lo dicen
<Nobodyishome> lo que he hecho ha sido
<Nobodyishome> 1. sudo apt-get install vsftpd
<guampa> la doc casi en el 100% de los casos dice todo. el manual, una pagina info o el directorio del programa en /usr/share o /usr/share/doc
<Nobodyishome> 2. configurar el fichero /etc/vsftpd.conf para que pueda acceder usuarios anonimos etc
<Nobodyishome> 3. acceder con usuario anonimo a mi servidor ftp
<Nobodyishome> pero entonces no podia hacer nada, ni subir un fichero, ni crear carpetas ni nada
<Nobodyishome> y tenia las opciones para que se pudiera hacer
<Nobodyishome> por lo visto lo que pasa es que la carpeta en la que se encontraba el usuario anonimo tenia uqe tener permisos 777
<Nobodyishome> pero como lo podia hacer si no sabia en que carpeta estaba el usuario cuando se conectaba al mi servicio ftp...
<Nobodyishome> y si entraba por consola y hacia pwd lo unico que me decia era (/)
<Nobodyishome> es decir, estaba en la raiz... pero que raiz :S
<Nobodyishome> i donde estaba esa raiz en mi sistema...
<Nobodyishome> y por lo visto al final se trataba de la carpeta /srv/ftp
<Nobodyishome> entonces cree un nuevo directorio en /srv/ftp con permisos 777
<Nobodyishome> entonces el usuario anonimo puede actuar dentro de esta carpeta
<Nobodyishome> ¿Alguien sabe si lo he hecho todo correctamente? :-/
<Nobodyishome> es que estoy aprendiendo acerca del servicio FTP y no veas como me esta costando cada pasito...
<Nobodyishome> y lo extraño es que el fichero de configuracion del ftp (/etc/vsftpd.conf) no decia nada sobre /srv/ftp :S
<Nobodyishome> no se en que lugar se especifica que el directorio de anonimo se encuentra en /srv/ftp :S
<Nobodyishome> al final pensare que no sirvo para entrar en el mundo de la informatica porque soy muy lento averiguando las cosas :S
<Nobodyishome> <guampa> la doc casi en el 100% de los casos dice todo. el manual, una pagina info o el directorio del programa en /usr/share o /usr/share/doc <--- pues los manuales que yo encontraba todos hablaban de como configurar el servidor ftp
<Nobodyishome> pero luego no encontraba nada de como funciona
<braiam> que problema el de la camara...
<braiam> funciona en una pc pero en la otra no... :(
<The3> hola a todos
<The3> Ayuda...! -->>tengo ubuntu 11.04 inicie sesion con ubuntu clasico estuve activando unos efectos de conpiz fusion y me afecto los bordes de las ventanas cono hago para poder ver los bordes de las ventanas..?????
<The3> hola..!!
<The3> Ayuda...! -->>tengo ubuntu 11.04 inicie sesion con ubuntu clasico estuve activando unos efectos de conpiz fusion y me afecto los bordes de las ventanas cono hago para poder ver los bordes de las ventanas..?????
<GridCube> The3, asegurate que tengas elegidas la decoracion de ventanas en ccsm
<GridCube> tamien ejecuta con alt-f2 > compiz -replace >ejecutar
<The3> en que seccion del ccsm esta
<GridCube> por ahi entre las opciones principales
<XuMuK> The3, te aparecieron los bordes ya?
<The3> estoy en modo ubuntu normal ya entro a modo clasico
<XuMuK> es que 11.04 usa una rama de compiz unestable 0.9
<XuMuK> tienes que volver a 0.8 para tener todos esos efectos tan guapos del gnome2+compiz
<XuMuK> inestable*
<The3> <GridCube> voy a entrar en modo clasico
<Daelus> buenas, alguien que pueda ayudarme?
<braiam> !ask Daelus
<XuMuK> pregunta, Daelus
<kubot> Daelus: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Daelus> tengo un problema con una coneccion DSL
<Daelus> solo puedo entrar a sitios derivados de google
<braiam> Daelus: usas el dns de google?
<XuMuK> зщк дщ мшыещ ешутуы гт зкщидуьф сщт егы ВТЫ
<XuMuK> perdon
<Daelus> No
<Daelus> uso el dns de mi ISP
<XuMuK> por lo visto tienes un preoblema con tus DNS
<Daelus> tambien probe con los de google
<Daelus> me han dicho varias veces lo mismo pero no creo que sea eso
<Daelus> al hacer ping a cualquier pagina, resuelve la direccion correctamente
<Daelus> En forma más clara, el problema se da cuando pongo mi AP en modo bridge y me conecto a internet usando una coneccion DSL
<Daelus> me conecta correctamente y puedo acceder a google.com, buscar en él e incluso a Youtube, pero no puedo entrar a los resultados que ofrecen
<Daelus> las busquedas.
<XuMuK> Daelus, que navegador usas?
<Daelus> Firefox, chromium, ninguno funciona
<XuMuK> pon eso en chromium chrome://net-internals/#dns
<The3> Hola a todos
<XuMuK> hola
<The3> <XuMuK> una pregunta unity se puede desintalar en ubuntu 11.04
<XuMuK> The3, no creo
<The3> xq no?
<XuMuK> pero puedes usar gnome-fallback
<franklin> klk
<XuMuK> porque tirara de todo gnome creo, estara
<XuMuK> á integrada
<XuMuK> estará
<The3> <XuMuK> que es gnome-fallback
<XuMuK> gnome2
<XuMuK> yo uso gnome3
<XuMuK> mas conocido como gnome-shell
<Lastwolf> Xumuk, soy Daelus. He puesto el comando en Chromium y muestra una serie de direccions y sus IP's
<XuMuK> pues es raro... no se que puede ser entonces, lo siento
<Lastwolf> Gracias de todas formas, realmente es muy raro el problema. Estoy seguro que no es problema de DNS.
<Lastwolf> Segun he leido puede ser algo relacionado con algo llamado TCP Windows Scaling
<Lastwolf> al parecer es un bug del kernell
<ivonne> hola a tod@s
<ivonne> tengo un problema grafico al inicio
<Daelus> cuentanos
<Guest74537> Que tal? se me ha complicado encontrar la solucion a mi problema en realidad se me complico encontrar mi problema especifico
<ivonne> me sale una X en lugar del puntero
<Guest74537> tal vez ustedes me puedan ayudar
<Daelus> intentaste cambiando el icono del puntero?
<Guest74537> resulta q se me suspende la pantalla a los 10 min mas o menos. el fgestor de energia esta conf para q no se suspenda nunca
<XuMuK> Guest74537, tu pregunta
<Guest74537> que puiedo hacer?
<Guest74537> q puedo hacer?
<XuMuK> Guest74537, Sistema-Ajustes-Protector de pantalla
<ivonne> no, lo que hago para corregirlo es con el icono de compiz recargo Creo que es el gestor grafico
<ivonne> y se corrige
<Guest74537> lo tengo desabilitado tambine
<Guest74537> tambien
<XuMuK> haz el screen, a ver como lo tienes
<XuMuK> de las dos cosas mejor
<ivonne> uso ubuntu 10.10+backtrac5
<Guest74537> mmm perdon q es el screen?
<Daelus> ivonne, entra Sistema-Preferencias-Apariencia-Tema-Personalizar
<ivonne> si
<Daelus> Puntero y cambias el icono
<xangua> backtrack no está soportado aquí
<Guest74537> HAy algun comando por terminal q pueda anular la suspension?
<ivonne> pero es ubuntu tambien no?
<xangua> !backtrack
<kubot> Hay algunos derivados de Ubuntu que no podemos dar soporte debido a cambios en sus repositorios y/o software. Por favor consulta sus websites para más información. Ejemplos: gNewSense (soporte en #gnewsense), Linux Mint (mira en !mint), LinuxMCE (soporte en #linuxmce), CrunchBang (soporte en #crunchbang), BackTrack (soporte en #backtrack-linux), Ubuntu Ultimate Edition
<ivonne> si,puede dar lugar a confusion, lo entiendo*
<ivonne> gracias
<Guest74537> si entro en el entorno grafico como root y desabilito la suspension del monitor lo hace para todos los usuarios?
<xangua> no Guest74537
<Guest74537> mmm estoy al horno
<Guest74537> tengo q buscar alguna soolucion a esto
<Guest74537> imaginate q estoy viendo una peli y se me suspende
<Guest74537> es re moolesto
<xangua> puedes simplemente deshabilitar el gestor de energía, pero no creo que quieras hacerlo en una notebook/netbook
<Guest74537> es pc la mia
<Guest74537> como lo hago?
<jmanuel_cool> Guest74537, con un martillo XDD
<Guest74537> si en cualquier momento agarro el martillo eso te lo aseguro
<Guest74537> jaja
<xangua> pss  hay un programa gráfico que se llama boot up manager
<xangua> desactivas acpi desde ahí, aunque claro no creo que sea una buena idea
<braiam> Guest74537: que entorno usas? kde o gnome?
<Guest74537> gdm3
<Guest74537> debina+
<braiam> ok, intentaste ir a opciones de energia?
<Guest74537> tiene q haber algo menos drastico mi amigo
<braiam> Guest74537: ↑
<Guest74537> si ya me fije todo
<Guest74537> lo q es entorno grafico ya no encuentro opcion q desabilitar
<braiam> Guest74537: es gnome3 cierto?
<Guest74537> sip
<braiam> inicia por el gnome2 y cambia ahí las configuraciones
<xangua> gnome 3 o está soportado tampoco por ubuntu :S al meno no hasta oneiric
<braiam> santi: ↑
<santi> mm
<santi> utilizo debian
<braiam> DDD:::
<santi> debian 6 q ya viene con ese entorno por defecto
<santi> pero es un clon
<santi> en realidad no me di cuenta de la diferencia de gnome y gdm3
<xangua> pss entonces pregunta en #deibian #debian-es , no en #ubuntu-es
<braiam> xangua: deibian?
<santi> hayyyy en realidad pense q era lo mismo preguntar aca tb ya q ya sabemos de donde proviene ubuntu
<santi> hasta luego
<santi> gracias de todos modos
<vianstak> wenas a to2
<The3> una pregunta se puede desintalar la barra unity en ubuntu 11.04..????
<braiam> The3: si quieres correr el riesgo de romper el sistema, sí
<Souchiro-aWay>  nos leemos amañana
<The3> jummm y que tiene que ver unity en el sistema
<braiam> The3: ubuntu-desktop depende de unity
<The3> <braiam> a ver explicame en que sentido xq depende..?
<braiam> The3: si no te gusta unity mejor usa gnome-classic
<braiam> The3: el paquete ubuntu-desktop depende de unity
<XuMuK> Guest74537, aqui que te pone? http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/6661/screenshotlz.png
<XuMuK> ui
<XuMuK> lo tenia en scroll arriba
<XuMuK> fue hace tiempo ya)
<The3> como instalar google erath enubuntu 11.04
<The3> como instalar google erath enubuntu 11.04
<XuMuK> The3, bajas el archivo y instals con sh /carpeta/archivo.bin o .sh
<The3> ok lo are..!
<The3> alguien sabe como configurar evolution con gmail
<The3> alguien sabe como configurar evolution con gmail
<braiam> The3: tienes que habilitar pop3 en gmail y evolution hace lo demas con un asistente
<The3> ok
<granjero> hola, estoy por formatear una laptop acer Aspire 5610, tiene una particion que se llama PQSERVICE, que parece ser el recovery de win, Si la mato no pasa nada no?
<Cibort> Hola
<Cibort> Alguien conoce una version libre de Microsoft Visio?
<dabor> Cibort: un equivalente? porque algo libre de Microsof dificil
<Cibort> Si
<Cibort> Un equivalente
<dabor> Cibort: http://www.linuxalt.com/
<Cibort> Ahi sale, gracias dabor :)
<flacomarch> quiero aprender programacion alguien que me oriente por donde empezar
<braiam> flacomarch:
<flacomarch> si
<braiam> en c, perl, python, tk, haskshell, ... no me viene a la memoria otra,,,
<braiam> ah c++, .net,
<flacomarch> un amigo me dijo que empezara con java
<flacomarch> teniendo en cuenta que voy empezar de cero
<flacomarch> no tengo ningun conicimiento sobre programacion
<flacomarch> no tendras algun manual
<braiam> flacomarch: google.com :-)
<flacomarch> si verdad deja busco
<Guest51435> hola
<Guest51435> alguien me puede ayudar
<Guest51435> instale el kernel low latency en ubuntu 11.04, pero me quede sin driver de nvidia, como lo puedo volver a activar? (ya intente reinstalando con purge y todo eso
<Guest51435> tengo X pero no nvidia
<Guest51435> porfavor ayudenme
<braiam> Guest51435: kernel low latency?
<Guest51435> braiam, si, para poder tocar piano fluidamente en lmms
<braiam> Guest51435: por que no instalas el kernel que tenias antes?
<braiam> o buscas noveau en el synaptic?
<Guest51435> braiam, porque este me funciono demasiado bien, ya no tengo lag de respuesta del midi
<Guest51435> y nouveau esta muy verde todavia
<braiam> Guest51435: puedes tener instalado varios kernel y seleccionar cual vas a usar en el grub
<Guest51435> si pero quiero este, la cosa es que no me agarra nvidia, parece que es algo de los modulos... nose
<braiam> Guest51435: y por que no ambos?
<Guest51435> para que?
<Guest51435> para eso instalo winbugs
<braiam> Guest51435: tienes lo mejor de ambos
<Guest51435> esa no es la gracia
<Guest51435> se que esto tiene solucion, pero no encuentro los comandos
<Guest51435> era algo como xserver --reconfigure
<braiam> modprobe?
<Guest51435> no
<braiam> lo de X -configure, no funciona si tienes la X corriendo
<Guest51435> bueno, en fin, necesiito recuperar el driver de nvidia
<Guest51435> ya que no tengo ni decoracion de ventanas
<Guest51435> espera
<Guest51435> jajaja ahi active metacity
<Guest51435> http://longspine.com/how-to/real-time-kernel-on-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat/
<Guest51435> eso use
<Guest51435> porfavor ayudaaa
<m4v> !paciencia Guest51435
<kubot> Guest51435: Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, ver !coc
<m4v> Guest51435: desinstala el kernel rt, desinstala el driver de nvidia, reinicia, asegúrate que estas booteando en un kernel normal, vuelve a instalar el driver de nvidia que trae ubuntu
<Arlette> Me voy a dormir, hasta mañana a tod@s.. Se me cuidan ;)
<GridCube> che hay alguien despierto?
<Problema> Hola buenas noches, ¿Alguien me puede ayudar con un tema de como conectarme a una cuenta shell por consola por favor?. ¡Gracias desde ya!
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> no se que es una cuenta shel
<Problema> :/
<Problema> Hola, alguien me puede ayudar por favor.
<Problema> Que mal :/
<Andurino> buenas
<Andurino> tengo un bug de segmentattion fault con ruby ¿alguien conoce algo sobre el tema?
<bach> hola amigos...
<bach> estoy en metasploit/console...
<bach> y cuando pongo db_create documento(x)
<bach> dice que tengo que instalar createdb
<bach> jajaj no entiendo saludos...
<Andurino> que funcion tiene ? por lo que dices parece un gestor de bases de datos, donde en un interprete le das un comando pero el comando no lo tienes instalado
<Andurino> me explique?
<Andurino> es como hacer un dir en ms-dos pero te has cargador el fichero dir.exe
<Andurino> existe pero no lo encuentra
<Andurino> el mensaje te esta indicando que instales la aplicacion que falta
<bach> ok
<Andurino> para el caso, es que el user que esta usando en el equipo remoto no tiene permisos para crear DB
<Andurino> Si es que te estoy entendiendo
<bach> si..
<Andurino> de modo que , si tienes acceso a la consola mysql (he de suponer) crea un super-usuario
<bach> mmm,,,no estaba lecleando en la consola.
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<Andurino> si no puedes, el usuario tendra permisos para acceso a la bd, podras manipular los datos de la bd que tenga asignada
<Andurino> buenos dias
<Andurino> yo tengo un pequeño lio con peercast , geekcast, las web estan caidas y es complejo encontrar "info"
<Andurino> me esta dando un error de rubby y no me lanza el interface gnome
<bach> sip,,,creo que esto de acceso remo es dificil.pero no imposible
<Andurino> alguien tiene alguna experiencia en estas aplicaciones?
<Andurino> bach (puede ser remoto o local), se suele usar para hacer auditorias
<bach> sip,
<Andurino> alguien conoce, alguna comunidad, irc, sobre peercast, geekcast ??
<Andurino> www.peercast.org esta caido ya aviso
<Andurino> y geekcast -> no informa del bug
<Andurino> lo cual me conduce a que es muy probable que me haya comido algun paso del peercast
<bach> eso para ke es-?
<bach> soy ingorante
<Andurino> p2p video + audio bajo web
<bach> ok
<Andurino> distribuir (video+audio) con p2p con clientes web
<Andurino> sin aplicaciones especificas (sin tutos)
<Andurino> algo asi de sencillo como ver un video en youtube, pero siendo la fuente y servidor en vivo
<Andurino> la solucion streamer me limita por el ancho de banda
<Andurino> esta otra opcion (no exenta de problemas tipicos, lags, paquetes, calidad) me resuelve el problema del ancho de banda
<bach> zaaas
<Andurino> de todos modos me parece una solucion - parcial ya que es unidireccional, tengo en mente evaluar las capacidades de este metodo y unirlo con otros sistemas de difusion (irc, voz-ip, etc) o bien con DIV en la propia pagina, o bien en la misma aplicacion
<Andurino> de manera que busco obtener un sistema de difusion masivo interactivo
<Andurino> ya tengo montado asterisk para la comunicacion "analogica" y telefonia-sip (incluyendo clientes de tipo msn)
<Andurino> de modo que tengo un canal abierto para estos medios
<Andurino> pero como ya he dicho tengo un problemilla con el servidor de TV
<FrankZ> Hola
<FrankZ> Tengo unas preguntas, ayer instalé finalmente Windows 7 Home Premium, y luego volví a descargar Xubuntu y finalmente hace unos minutos instalé Xubuntu.
<FrankZ> Le dí a la opción de Instalar Xubuntu junto a Windows 7
<FrankZ> ¿Cómo elijo en la que quiero entrar?
<erAbuelo> normalmente sale un menu cuando enciendes el ordenador para escoger que sistema arrancar
<FrankZ> Eso pensaba, pero al reiniciar se metía automáticamente en Linux
<erAbuelo> eso suena a que no detecto W7
<erAbuelo> o bien te lo has cargado al instalar Xubuntu
<Tarrasquero> buenos dias
<FrankZ> No creo, yo al instalar Xubuntu le di a la primera opción, la cual la instalaba con Windows 7
<erAbuelo> FrankZ: ?
<FrankZ> Al instalar Xubuntu habían varios opciones
<FrankZ> "Reemplazar Windows por Xubuntu"
<FrankZ> "Instalar Xubuntu junto a Windows"
<FrankZ> y otro que era de hacer otra particion
<erAbuelo> no se me da que meter xubuntu en la particion de w7 no fue buena idea
<FrankZ> Hmm
<FrankZ> No importa, podré instalarlo después si se eliminó
<FrankZ> AL instalar windows tuve problemas con Internet :/
<FrankZ> La primera vez que lo instale internet me iba bien, pero después de reiniciar no iba, después volvi a instalarlo y no me iba, y después de cambiar unas cosas aleatoriamente empezó a funcionar, reinicie y no funcionaba :/
<FrankZ> Internet funciona perfectamente, aqui no tengo ningun problema
<erAbuelo> yo haria particiones separadas para W7 y Xubuntu
 * Tarrasquero asiente...
<FrankZ> Windows 7 lo instalé ayer, puedo instalarlo otra vez si se perdió
<FrankZ> EL problema es que Windows 7 no me permitia utilizar Internet :/
<nasked_> nick/:Nasked
<nasked_> Hola buenos días al canal
<Tarrasquero> buenos dias
<FrankZ> Sigo sin saber qué hacer x,x
<nasked_> Alguien por aqui está usando Gnome 3 ?
<erAbuelo> yo haria dos particiones, en una meteria el W7 y luego reinstalaria el Xubuntu en la otra
<nasked_> Sabe alguien si se pueden enrollar las ventanas con Gnome 3
<nasked_> hola
<erAbuelo> hola
<nasked_> Poca conversación por aqui no?
<erAbuelo> hablar por hablar es una tonteria :)
<nasked_> ya ya, pero lo digo por que estaba realizando unas preguntas y parece que no hay nadie que me pueda contestar
<erAbuelo> ubuntu no trae gnome3, asi que la mayoria no lo usa
<nasked_> ya lo se, pero igual alguien se lo habria instalado como he hecho yo
<nasked_> Fedora si que lo trae
<nasked_> de todas formas yo lo he integrado en ubuntu
<nasked_> por probar vamo...
<nasked_> ya se sabe que Unity parece ser que no termina de cuajar como se esperaba
<erAbuelo> ya, pero si nadie contesta es por que no saben la respuetsa
<nasked_> ok
<nasked_> sabes si hay en frenode algun canal de gnome ?
<nasked_> en español claro...
<erAbuelo> ni idea, no uso gnome
<nasked_> bueno pues será cuestión de mirarmo por los canales ingleses
<nasked_> simplente es por que queria hacer unas consultas
<geckoclown> hola
 * usuario saludos a tod@s
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<mimecar> hola
<noseasasi> ;-)
<noseasasi> dia movidito o estamos tranquilos?
<mimecar> de momento no hay incidencias
<noseasasi> chachi !
<XuMuK> hpla
<XuMuK> hola
<noseasasi> hola
<The> hol a a todos
<chinchurria> hello
<chinchurria> alguién en casa
<mimecar> si
<chinchurria> mimecar: sabes como me suscribo a mySQL, para poder usar una base de datos existente
<mimecar> tienes que tener un usuario y password para acceder a la base de datos
<chinchurria> es primera vez que lo uso
<chinchurria> estoy utilizando la palicación de libreoficce
<mimecar> ya tienes un servidor de base de datos ejecutandose?
<chinchurria> yes...pero como lo creo
<mimecar> en principio instalando mysql
<chinchurria> no apenas leí algo...pero lo que quiero es poder hacer un formulario y colocarlo en un servidor
<chinchurria> ya lo instale lei otro poco....y no entendi ni pio
<mimecar> para hacer eso tendrás que programarlo en php
<chinchurria> o por lo menos muy poco
<mimecar> una aplicación que se ejecute en un servidor
<chinchurria> ok
<chinchurria> pero php es visual
<chinchurria> y en español
<mimecar> no y no
<chinchurria> conoces una manera sencilla de hacerlo como ususario interesado
<chinchurria> intente con google docs
<chinchurria> pero al final también me parece privativo
<mimecar> me parece que tienes los conceptos poco claros
<mimecar> que es lo que quieres hacer exactamente
<chinchurria> una planilla de inscripción
<chinchurria> alojarla en unh servidor de la universidad
<mimecar> tienes cuenta para acceder al servidor mysql?
<chinchurria> que las personas se puedan inscribir desde su correo
<chinchurria> o desde un vinculo web
<chinchurria> no
<chinchurria> y que llegue a mi correo donde este la base de datos
<chinchurria> y poderle hacer consultas
<chinchurria> e imprimir un informe
<chinchurria> el modelo ya lo tengo
<mimecar> si tienes que usar una base de datos tendrás que tener un servidor montado y funcionando
<chinchurria> con todos los campos necesarios
<chinchurria> el servidor de la universidad
<mimecar> si
<chinchurria> allí tengo el espacio
<mimecar> pero tienes que tener un usuario y password para acceder al servidor
<chinchurria> si eso me lo dan
<mimecar> entonces tendrás que programar una aplicación web
<mimecar> que haga la inscripción y ataque a la base de datos
<chinchurria> lo que quiero es llevar las cosas organizadas para hacerlo el lunes
<chinchurria> ya scanee todo el material, hice la presentación del portal, tengo las fotos y el material muntimedia a alojar...me falta es llevar eso digamos, como los ususarios pueden interartuar inscribiendose o llenando sus inquietudes}
<chinchurria> Ello me dan la clave para acceder la servidor y mantenerlo
<mimecar> programa una aplicación web que haga eso
<chinchurria> con qué
<chinchurria> eso es lo que busco
<mimecar> PHP, Java, o algún gestor de contenidos
<chinchurria> que no me sea tan dificil, que con conocimientos basicos lo pueda hacer
<chinchurria> y si es posible de manera grafica
<chinchurria> por eso libre oficce tiene una aplicación de base de datos pense que si hacia la base de datos primero despues podia generar el formulario y posteriormente con ayuda de los técnicos de la univesidad generar el resto de las ordenes de uso
<mimecar> chinchurria: no
<chinchurria> que ellos me ayudaren a darle las instrucciones
<mimecar> no es lo mismo una aplicación web normal
<mimecar> que una que se ejecutará en un servidor
<chinchurria> pero no puedo hacer la simple base de datos y llevarla
<chinchurria> de manera que vaya aprendiendo a ser independiente en esa aplicación
<mimecar> chinchurria: y como comunicas la aplicación del portal con la base de datos?
<chinchurria> dentro del servidor yo tengo un espacio
<chinchurria> el servidor maneja todo el portal web de la universidad en linux
<chinchurria> incluso tiene una salidas dedicada de 46 mg
<mimecar> ya
<mimecar> pero tienes que programar algo para atacar a la BBDD
<chinchurria> lo del espacio esta resuelto
<chinchurria> digamos que nosotros tenemos dentro de ese espacio un modulo para las apliaciones que queremos
<mimecar> ....
<mimecar> tienes que programar algo que rellene los datos desde el portal
<chinchurria> pues por supuesto....para eso es el formulario
<mimecar> eso es lo que tienes que programar
<mimecar> no puedes usar libreoffice
<chinchurria> las aplicaciones del enlace interno y externo me las hacen ellos como administradores root
<chinchurria> yo sólo administro el espacio del teatro
<chinchurria> dentro de la pagina de cultura
<mimecar> ya me he perdido
<chinchurria> que esta dentro del portal de la universidad
<chinchurria> ya esta diseñado
<chinchurria> pero nunca fue atendido
<chinchurria> ahora lo voy a poner en funsionamiento como debe ser
<chinchurria> Lo que quiero es sorprenderlos cuando les lleve el material para que vean que la cosa va en serio
<chinchurria> y como soy curiosos en esto de las pc
<chinchurria> pues buen o quiero intentarlo y aprender
<mimecar> ya no se que es lo que tienes, que es lo que quieres hacer...
<chinchurria> jijiijiji
<chinchurria> bueno lo que queria saber era como tener acceso a las base de datos de mySQL
<chinchurria> susucribirme
<mimecar> con libreoffice no puedes hacerlo
<chinchurria> xq me lo pide libre office
<chinchurria> claro que si tiene la aplicación es un pluying
<mimecar> no puedes
<mimecar> si lo pones en un servidor NO vas a poder usar libreoffice
<chinchurria> alli hay una aplicación para mySQL
<mimecar> chinchurria: cada usuario se descargará el archivo de base de datos
<chinchurria> uno podria hacer su base de datos en la pc y usarla en cualquier lugar...
<mimecar> y tendrá todos tus datos de la conexion
<chinchurria> ok
<noseasasi> bonito embrollo ;-)
<chinchurria> bueno mejor me desenrrollo el lunes....voy seguir almacenando la información que llevará el portalito
<chinchurria> tengo que abrir inscripciones......y quiero que la puedan hacer por internet y manaulmente
<chinchurria> las inscripciones a la universidad son por internet
<mimecar> sin programar una aplicación web no puedes hacer eso
<chinchurria> gracias....de todas maneras me has ayudado a tomar una decisión de darle prioridad a la información
<chinchurria> por ahora me repliego.....pero continuaré intentandolo sin rendirme
<juanKlo> Hola! si estoy usando una lap e impresora con wifi y esta pasa a modo stand by, hay alguna manera de activarla desde mi lap o debo ir a darle al botón de encendido otra vez?
<mimecar> juanKlo: cuando imprimas debería encenderse la impresora
<mimecar> en el manual de la impresora te dirá como funciona
<juanKlo> mimecar, tendre que buscarlo online porque no lo trajo impreso :p gracias!
<juanKlo> mimecar, hice ese intento pero queda como apagada o fuera de servicio
<juanKlo> asi que mejor veo eso del manual
<juanKlo> por si sirve de algo me baje el HPLIP para usarla con ubuntu
<juanKlo> mimecar, seguire revisando, gracias!
<mimecar> ok
<Problema> Hola buenos días, ¿Alguién sabe de que se trata este error --> bad service request ssh-connection type 2 (protocol error)?
<mimecar> Problema: pones bien la IP del servidor?
<Problema> mimecar, si, es un HOST
<mimecar> host?
<Problema> Si, ejemplo --> mimecar.mime.com
<mimecar> pon el usuario en la conexión
<Problema> Lo mismo mimecar
<Problema> Ejemplo --> Problema@mimemar.mime.com
<mimecar> como pones el comando?
<Problema> Así --> ssh Problema@mimemar.mime.com
<mimecar> seguro que se pone asi?
<Problema> Según yo y lo que me eh leído si, pero estoy desde ayer traduciendo páginas y por eso probé de diferentes formas.
<Problema> ssh user@host
<Problema> ssh host
<Problema> Y nada de nada, por eso pido ayuda por favor mi estimado.
<mimecar> descarga putty
<Problema> Ya lo tengo, y me da ese error que mencioné anteriormente.
<Problema> bad service request ssh-connection type 2 (protocol error)
<mimecar> has buscado el error?
<Problema> Busqué de que se trataba y había que cambiar algo en "AUTH", lo cambié y peor aún, no me conecta.
<Problema> Es allí donde me menciona ese error.
<Problema> Using keyboard-interactive authentication.
<Problema> Eso me sale, busqué de que se trataba y lo cambié como decía el manual, y posteriormente a ello me sale el error bad service request ssh-connection type 2 (protocol error)
<mimecar> el servidor que puerto usa para ssh?
<Problema> No lo sé :/
<Problema> Y en el email no me lo han dicho tampoco
<mimecar> preguntales los parámetros que tienes que usar
<mimecar> y el error que sale
<Problema> Port 80
<mimecar> el 80 no lo creo
<Problema> Apache/1.3.39 Server at nombre.delservidorshell.com Port 80
<mimecar> ese puerto no es para ssh
<Problema> Mmm...
<Problema> ¿Cuales son los puertos por default?
<mimecar> no lo se
<avernos> como puedo puentear una conexion con ubuntu 11.04 ?
<avernos> tengo un ubuntu que no le funciona el wifi y me gustaria pasar la conexion a traves de mi otro ubuntu
<geckoclown> buenas
<SrUbuntu> Hola,
<rengo> holas buenos dias salido dsde argentina.
<rengo> tengo duda alguien sabe server algo seguridad
<SrUbuntu> ¿Cómo le pongo a mi programa GPL v2? En la web de GNU sólo encuentro cómo ponerle GPL v3... Ni en las FAQs lo pone :S!
<rengo> si intalo teamview en el server es un agujero de seguridad?
<mimecar> rengo: para que quieres ese programa en un servidor?
<rengo> afminitrarlo usando internet solo unica forma atravesar proxy mi trabajo
<rengo> mimecar:  intytete tunel ssh y vpn no me deja
<rengo> mimecar:  enbtefes?
<rengo> solo ese soft puedo atravesarproxy del trabajo
<rengo> por eso pregunto lo instalo es agujero seguridad a mi server?
<mimecar> rengo: si el programa tiene algún error o la contraseña es mala, si
<rengo> pondria ckve fuerte
<rengo> igual no se tambien da claves asar letrasy numeros
<rengo> mimecar:  me acosejas?
<mimecar> no veo sentido en usar ese programa en un servidor
<rengo> no se como atravesar proxy del laburo
<rengo> intente todo tipo puneles por ssh y vpn no puedo
<rengo> mimecar:  solo haber 2 puetos pide usuario y clave pero sino esta configurado no pide bloquea 65535 puertos
<rengo> vpny ssh es imposible
<rengo> salvo que linux hay archivo config configurar el proxy eso tal vez ayudria.
<rengo> sigo lado linux cliente no server
<rengo> mimecar:
<bbr> hola, ayuda con firefox, hay web que no las carga bien, alguien me dice los paquetes que deberia instalar para que funcione mejor...
<mimecar> sin saber que es lo que falla es complicado
<bbr> alguien tiene una guia d gconf-editor?
<mimecar> bbr: no es necesario usar ese programa
<mimecar> ¿que es lo que quieres hacer?
<francesco_> hola a todos, tengo problemas con pulseaudio...como novedad ^^, cuando llevo hablando 40 o 50 minutos con mi laptop
<francesco_> mi microfono deja de oirse... -.-
<francesco_> ya no se que hacer...
<cristina> hello baby
<cristina> inglis peten?
<francesco_> no digas lo mismo
<francesco_> que dijistes en el otro canal..
<cristina> jjajjaja
<cristina> k eske no entiendo ingles
<cristina> ni una papa
<cristina> y era pa k m exaran
<francesco_> este es español..
<cristina> francesco
<cristina> xD
<francesco_> :P
<francesco_> pulseaudio maligno siempre me causa problemas y lo peor es que en gome 3 no me va bien las cosas sin el..
<francesco_> *gnome
<mimecar> francesco_: gnome 3 es inestbale
<mimecar> no deberías tenerlo instalado
<francesco_> ya lo se, pero me pasaba lo mismo en unity
<francesco_> :(
<francesco_> con el pulseaudio ...
<cristina> eing? :S
<cristina> fran de donde ers?
<francesco_> y unity encima se me colgaba la barra todos los dias...
<cristina> como se cambia el color de letra? xD
<francesco_> fue la peor experiencia que he tenido desde que estoy en linux...
<cristina> linux no vale na
<mimecar> francesco_: puedes seleccionar gnome 2.32
<cristina> buah exo de menos a windows :(
<francesco_> y instalar alsa dices?
<cristina> yo tengo ubuntu
<cristina> :S
<francesco_> :( es que el skype parece que odia pulse...
<mimecar> francesco_: la versión de linux de skype es muy antigua
<francesco_> si -.-
<francesco_> y creo que siempre va a ser asi...
<mimecar> usa otras alternativas
<francesco_> ya debo tirar de google talk con la gente que tiene la mente abierta
<francesco_> pero hay algunos que no....
<mimecar> el que quiera hablar contigo que use google talk
<francesco_> xD
<francesco_> si deberia hacerlo
<cristina> conmigo no abla nadie
<cristina> eeh
<cristina> eeh
<cristina> eeeeeeh
<cristina> xD
<cristina> sera k no me leen o_O
<francesco_> hare caso a tu sugerencia mimecar
<mimecar> francesco_: microsoft ha comprado skype, el soporte en linux no creo que mejore
<cristina> OYE UNA PREGUNTA
<francesco_> creo que quedara en el 2.2 beta
<cristina> ME LEEN?
<francesco_> para siempre xDD
<cristina> xD
<mimecar> cristina: si
<francesco_> si te leemos pero esto no es oftopic ni es para spamear...
<cristina> eso k es
<francesco_> .,.
<mimecar> cristina: este canal es solo para soporte de ubuntu
<francesco_> si quieres hacer algo hay el canal de offtopic de ubuntu
<mimecar> para otros temas usa el canal de offtopic
<cristina> yo no entiendo na ubuntu
<francesco_> para eso existe google...
<cristina> pero si m dais una pagina para tener el msn windows
<cristina> xD
<francesco_> puedes usar emesene
<mimecar> puedes usar empathy para el messenger
<francesco_> tambien
<cristina> lo tengo el emesene
<cristina> pero no mola
<cristina> tanto como el windows
<francesco_> el de windows siempre se me colgabam, no veas como mola....
<francesco_> mimecar, crees que va a cambiar algo con el descubrimiento del codigo de skype
<francesco_> o deberemos seguir evangelizando al mundo sobre alternativas?...
<mimecar> en un futuro cercano no
<francesco_> mhh :(
<mimecar> cuando quieran pueden cambiar el protocolo
<francesco_> ya...
<francesco_> no se porque nos tienen tanto odio a gnu linux
<mimecar> odio no
<francesco_> y a mac en cambio van por la 5.1 o asi..
<mimecar> para que van a invertir dinero si no obtienen beneficio?
<cristina> estoo k eeh en k chat me metio
<francesco_> hombre, beneficio
<mimecar> cristina: este canal es solo para soporte
<francesco_> los de linux cuando queremos llamar a otro pais del mundo
<cristina> oye ya k ablais sobre el skype en ubunto no se puede instalar :S
<noseasasi>  cristina: lo primero que has de tener claro es si quieres de verdad dejar guindous, porque si no nunca te convencera nada de gnu/Linux
<francesco_> pagamos igual eeehh
<francesco_> si eso es asi noseasasi
<francesco_> yo lo deje por decision de vida....
<cristina> nah
<cristina> tengo dos torres
<cristina> una windows
<cristina> otra linux
<cristina> y prefiero el windows
<francesco_> rms te crucificaria...
<francesco_> pues entonces pone windows en las dos
<mimecar> cristina: entonces usa windows
<francesco_> nadie te obliga a usar linux
<cristina> si vino asi
<francesco_> es tu libertad
<cristina> ke el ordenadoor no es mio
<cristina> no kieren cambiarlo
<jmanuel_cool> francesco_, por el sólo uso de ubuntu RMS crucificaría a cualquiera
<cristina> xk dicen que este no le entran virus
<francesco_> xD
<cristina> y dgo yo como le va a entrar si ya los lleva?
<francesco_> yo uso ubuntu y muchas otras distros
<cristina> no se puede instalar casi nada :
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<francesco_> todo depende del uso
<mimecar> cristina: puedes instalar cualquier programa de linux
<noseasasi>  cristina: ahorraté lios y quedaté cómo estabas, o al menos interesate en buscar un poco antes de preguntar...
<francesco_> si...
<cristina> ya
<cristina> he buscado
<cristina> k rayadooooooooos maxo
<cristina> k ascoo de gente y linux
<cristina> adios
<francesco_> en ubuntu tienes una wiki grandiosa
<francesco_> xd
<francesco_> otro troll del camino...
<noseasasi>  cristina: para mi que somos mu seriotessss ;-_)
<francesco_> jeje
<francesco_> en fin, voy  a quitar pulseaudio
<francesco_> nunca me fue bien en este pc, me odia
<mimecar> francesco_: instalando gnome 3 irá peor
<noseasasi>  francesco_ : te lo regaló la suegra?
<francesco_> hehehehe sip veo, es que vi el proyecto del gnome remix
<francesco_> noseasi xd, no, lo compre yo T_T en una tienda de informatica que desaparecio hace pocos dias,,,
<francesco_> espero que para el ubuntu 11.10 este el gnome bien integrado
<mimecar> francesco_: la 11.10 usará unity en el live cd
<francesco_> :(
<francesco_> unity me gusta, pero el maldito shell.. se me queda alli, no se quiere ir -.-
<mimecar> !lengua
<kubot> Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<francesco_> tambien probe kubuntu pero llego a consumirme 2 gb de ram sin motivo, no lo entiendo
<mimecar> francesco_: el sistema siempre cachea los programas
<francesco_> sip
<francesco_> ahhh vale
<mimecar> no esperes iniciarlo y tener toda la memoria libre
<francesco_> ya claro esta
<granjero> hola, como les va?
<granjero> no logro que la webcam ande en skype. con cheese y amsn la toma perfecto
<granjero> alguna idea?
<francesco_> skype...
<francesco_> cuasante de mil problemas..
<granjero> es una Logitech, INC. Orbicam
<granjero> francesco_, y solucion a otro
<francesco_> si
<francesco_> a mi me deja sin microfono a la media hora de usarlo..
<noseasasi> granjero: el sonido?
<noseasasi> granjero: cuando pruebas la camara en opciones de skype que pasa?
<granjero> noseasasi, se ve negro
<granjero> la prueba de llamado se escucha bien
<granjero> el tema es el video
<noseasasi> granjero: entonces prueba esto >>>>  http://my.opera.com/suribe/blog/2010/10/22/skype-en-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat
<SrUbuntu> Hola. Intento inciciar Synaptic y me pone: No se pudo ejecutar /usr/sbin/synaptic como usuario root.
<SrUbuntu>  No se pudo copiar el archivo Xautorization del usuario.
<SrUbuntu> qué pasa?:S
<SrUbuntu> ejecuté hace un rato startx -- :2
<aguitel> lo que tienen que hacer es decirle a frataslafra que sagrape el calimestrum
<noseasasi> SrUbuntu: reinicia (no es lo propio en gnu/linux) y compruebalo de nuevo
<aguitel> por consola
<SrUbuntu> noseasasi: reiniciar?:S
<noseasasi> Si lo sé.....
<noseasasi> pero no se que parte has de reiniciar, por eso a reiniciar todo. cosas de saber poco....
<SrUbuntu> okok, ty por contestar
<bbr> hola, en usr/bin/ estan todos los lanzadore  de aplicaciones? como localizo estas?
<mimecar> bbr: ¿que es lo que quieres hacer?
<granjero> noseasasi, el link que me pasaste es para que cargue los drivers de v4l y esta cam usa gspca segun https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<noseasasi>  granjero: perdona, uhmmmm..... (pensando)
<noseasasi>  granjero: aún asi abre una consola pega eso y prueba ....
<noseasasi>  granjero: no pierdes nada
<granjero> lo hice y no funcionó
<granjero> por eso te digo
<noseasasi> mecachis! (le digo a mi hijo cuando no se que decirle)  ;-)
<luckatoni> xd
<jmanuel_cool> noseasasi, valenciá
<jmanuel_cool> ??????
<noseasasi> perdón?
<SrUbuntu> jmanuel: *à
<jmanuel_cool> SrUbuntu, si, pero mi teclado carece de esa tilde
<SrUbuntu> okk
<noseasasi> va a ser que soy el único que no se entera.... ñec, ñec
<jmanuel_cool> noseasasi, "mecachis" es una palabra que yo le oía mucho a mi iaio y casi siempre la asocio con el valencià, uno de los idiomas hablados en España y casi desplazado por el català
<noseasasi>  jmanuel_cool: comprendido.
<luckatoni> "mecachis"  significa " a joderse, mañana tendras mas suerte" FIN
<Tukeke> jmanuel_cool, :D
<bbr> mimecar: quiero modificar los accesos directos pero necesito saber identificar el ejecutable o lanzador de aplicacion....
<mimecar> en /usr/bin tendrás los ejecutables, no los lanzadores
<aguitel> [GuS], estas?
<bbr> mimecar: ya, pero como los identifico? por el nombre (muchos no son igual al menu); que iconos tienen los ejecutables?
<mimecar> no tienen iconos
<bbr> mimecar: por ejemplo, la ventana terminal, no logro encontrar en .../bin
<mimecar> gnome-terminal
<bbr> y calculadora? jque nombre tiene?
<mimecar> gnome-calculator
<bbr> vale... kgracias
<[GuS]> si aguitel
<nimbiotics> big_hacker?
<big_hacker> buenas tardes a todos
<big_hacker> holas
<granjero> bbr, la mejor manera de ver los nombres de las aplicaciones es con alt+F2 alacarte
<nimbiotics> te recuerdo que soy un NOVATO, pero lo que puedo hacer por ti es plantear tu pregunta en ingles en el otro for
<aguitel> [GuS], te mande un pvd
<granjero> eso abre el menu principal con todas las apps, las seleccionas y pones propiedades
<noseasasi> Les dejo, hasta otra buena gente...
<nasser> hola, tengo que instalar esta libreria libtrackerclient-dev , pero me da error
<nasser> "no se ha podido localizar"
<granjero> nasser, probaste poniendo el servidor principal?
<aguitel> nasser, que version de ubuntu usas
<nasser> aguitel_ natty
<XuMuK> nasser, como la intentas instalar?
<nasser> sudo apt-get install libtrackerclient-dev
<XuMuK> nasser, https://launchpad.net/+search?field.text=libtrackerclient-dev
<aguitel> nasser, http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/196296
<XuMuK> baja el source y compilalo tu mismo
<nasser> ok
<nasser> voy
<aguitel> nasser, en natty no esta ese paquete ,solo en lucid
<geckoclown> re
<nasser> aguitel, entonces no hay solucion, no?
<nasser> quiero instalar paperbox
<nasser> quiero instalar paperbox
<nasser> necesito esa libreria
<nasser> ppara compilarlo
<aguitel> ver de usar esa libreria de lucid y ve que pasa cuando compilas
<FrankZ> Hola, ni Brasero ni el programa que viene de forma predeterminada en Linux detectan los CDs vacios que introduzco en el ordeandor, y necesito que los detecten para graba r:(
<FrankZ> Solo detectan los que ya tienen archivos y su itnerior no lo puedo borrar.
<FrankZ> Que puedo hacer?
<mimecar> ¿versión de ubuntu?
<geckoclown> porque sabes que no los detecta ?
<FrankZ> Xubuntu, el más novedoso
<mimecar> el más novedoso es..?
<FrankZ> Porque he introducido muchísimos, y ambos programas muestran que no hay CD o que no es compatible, y luego meto otros que edite con Windows 7 y si aparecen, solo que llenos.
<FrankZ> Pues no lo sé, 11.04?
<mimecar> ¿tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones?
<FrankZ> Si
<mimecar> ¿los cd's son nuevos?
<FrankZ> Si
<mimecar> k3b te dice lo mismo?
<pablohn> Hola a todos
<FrankZ> Si utilizase Windows 7 lo más seguro es que aparecieran ahí, pero como lo borre no puedo :/
<pablohn> alguien sabe el repositorio de Ubuntu tweak?
<FrankZ> No me dicen prácticamente nada, es como si metiéndolos o no me mostraran el mensaje que aparece al no haber ninguno dentro
<pablohn> el que creo que es oficial no me funciona
<mimecar> pablohn: descarga el deb de la web del programa
<FrankZ> No sé qué hacer )
<FrankZ> ):
<mimecar> poner k3b
<FrankZ> ?¿
<FrankZ> es un programa?
<mimecar> si
<pablohn> mimecar, y me agrega el repositorio?
<pablohn> mimecar, es por no tener que ir actualizando yo
<mimecar> pablohn: supongo que si
<FrankZ> Wow.... o.O 200+ MB pesa.
<pablohn> ok gracias mimecar
<mimecar> FrankZ: eso es el programa y las dependencias de kde
<geckoclown> FrankZ: lo que ?
<FrankZ> Estoy instalando k3b y pesa más de200 mb xD
<mimecar> si usaras kubuntu serían solo un par de megas
<FrankZ> xD
<FrankZ> Ojala funcione~ç
<XuMuK>  FrankZ no es k3b lo que pesa 200 mb, será entorno de kde...
<geckoclown> FrankZ: revisaste los logs ?
<FrankZ> Como funciona k3b?
<mimecar> abres el programa y lo usas
<bbr> hola, trasteando la barra menu, queria quitar un icono -corros- y me desaparecieron otros, como hago para  restablecer lo que tenia?
<bbr> necesito tener el icono del altavoz...
<FrankZ> Aff :(
<FrankZ> k3b no me muestra el cd x.x
<FrankZ> Me muestra aun metiendo el CD "Please insert an empty medium" en lugar de que el cd ya esta dentro
<Tarrasquero> es virgen verdad?
<FrankZ> Si
<mimecar> FrankZ: el CD está sacado de la caja con plastico?
<mimecar> comprueba que la parte inferior no tiene ninguna marca
<FrankZ> Platinium CD-R 800 MB
<geckoclown> FrankZ: revisaste que el sistema detecta correctamente la grabadora ?
<FrankZ> Por una parte lleva uan pegatina y por la otra no xD
<mimecar> los CD no llegaban a 700 MB?
<FrankZ> o.O...
<FrankZ> Si llegan.
<FrankZ> Yo grabé Windows 7 en un CD de 4.8 GB
<mimecar> ya has grabado con esa marca antes?
<FrankZ> Claro
<mimecar> 4.8GB es un DVD, no uncd
<FrankZ> Lo malo es que intenté instalar Windows XP porque Windows 7 no me mostraba internet, y no me permitia ahcderlo sin borrar las particiones x,x
<FrankZ> aun siendo un dvd me dejaba copiar los .isos o.o
<mimecar> has usado esos CD's de 800 MB si o no?
<Tarrasquero> FrankZ: el iso cabe dentro del cd?
<FrankZ> Utilice uno de 700 mb para el de linux
<mimecar> con 700 MB te funciona?
<FrankZ> El .iso es de 580 mb, Tarrasquero
<FrankZ> Sí xD
<mimecar> puede ser que tu grabadora no admita CD's de 800 MB
<FrankZ> Yo creo que no detecta el CD o algo, instale Linux hoy después de borrarlo :/
<FrankZ> Metí muchos CDs de 800 mb y 700 mb y ninguno era detectado xD
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> acabas de decir que con 700MB si te funciona
<mimecar> aclarate
<Tarrasquero> entonces borra .kde
<FrankZ> Es que el de Linux lo instalé antes de borrar la version que tenía
<nasser> existe algun programa que permite organizar tus documentos por tags y asi facilitar su busqueda?
<FrankZ> Con Brasero grabé Windows 7, y también Linux, pero eso era antes de borrarlo. Esta es otra version o no sé
<mimecar> me he perdido ya
<jmanuel_cool> FrankZ, intenta con el prograna k3b
<jmanuel_cool> programa****
<FrankZ> Ayer grabé con un "DVD" de 4.8 GB Windows 7 Home Premium, y el de Xubuntu 11.04 y Windows XP. Pero al instalar Windows XP éste no copiaba bien shell32.dll y era el imprescindible en la instalacion, y para llegar a la instalaación de windows tuve que borrar windows 7 y linux
<FrankZ> Ya lo intenté, pero ninguno me detecta el CD :/
<mimecar> FrankZ: no es lo mismo grabar un dvd que un cd
<FrankZ> Pero es que yo he probado con todos los CDs y DVDs y ninguno me funciona T_T
<FrankZ> He probado con los de 4.8GB, 700MB y 800MB
<mimecar> FrankZ: 4.8 GB NO ES UN CD
<FrankZ> Y ahora sólo detecta los que llevan algun archivo por dentro, pero es poco espacio para que pueda entrar.
<FrankZ> mimecar, HE PROBADO CON LOS CDs y DVDs.
<geckoclown> no grites
<FrankZ> Sorry
<geckoclown> revisaste los logs ?
<mimecar> solo por formatear linux has perdido la opción de grabar cd's ??
<FrankZ> Como, geckoclown ?
<FrankZ> Esta es otra version de Linux, tal vez no detecta bien o le falta algo T_T
<geckoclown> dmesg
<mimecar> que versión tenias antes?
<FrankZ> Si te soy sincero era Xubuntu, pero al buscar la .iso de Xubuntu en Internet encontré una de 11.04 la descargué y al pasarla la apariencia se ve distinta, aunque a la hora de elegir la OS al iniciar el ordenador es Ubuntu :/
<FrankZ> aunque mantiene el logo de xubuntu y sus programas
<FrankZ> Voy a probar reiniciando y a ver una cosa a ver si aparece la opción del antiguo Xubuntu, antes al reiniciar aparecian cuatro opciones :/ (dos de restauracion)
<mimecar> antes tenías la 10.10?
<FrankZ> si
<FrankZ> Aunque para mi gusto este diseño es más cutre y feo xD Me molaba mas el azul de la barra arriba
<FrankZ> Y las ventanas se ven jodidas en este x,x
<mrfox> hola  alguien sabe ke pasa con skype??
<mimecar> que pasa con skype?
<mrfox> no puedo llamar
<mrfox> no soy el unico
<fosco_> mrfox: lo ha comprado microsoft y ya se sabe...
<geckoclown> prueba desde windows xDDD
<mimecar> la red ahora está funcionando
<mrfox> y ke paso
<mrfox> me perdi hace un tiempo  expliquenme porfa
<FrankZ> Si te soy sincero, después de borrar Linux tuve que utilizar Win 7 porque no me aparecia la opcion de grabar en este T_T
<FrankZ> En finn.. Voy a tener que instalar Win 7 y grabar Win XP, seguro que luego me pide borrar Linux y Win 7
<FrankZ> Como no funcione la instalación ahora me quedaré con Linux xD
<geckoclown> puedes subir la salida de dmesg a pastebin ?
<XuMuK>   si que va, acabo de comprobarlo
<FrankZ> voy
<rbndj8> buenas
<XuMuK> hola
<FrankZ> http://pastebin.com/krfBCALF
<pablohn> hola XuMuK
<rbndj8> me pueden ayudar qal vox uiero actibarle los puertos usb al virtu
<rbndj8> los puyertos al virtual vox
<rbndj8> usb
<FrankZ> geckoclown, http://pastebin.com/krfBCALF
<rbndj8>  nesecito actibarles los puertos usb al virtual vox
<pablohn> rbndj8, qué versión tienes?
<rbndj8> ubuntu 10.4
<mimecar> versión de virtualbox?
<FrankZ> - suspiro -
<geckoclown> FrankZ: ahi aparecen errores de disco
<FrankZ> Que errores :S ?
<geckoclown> end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1364
<FrankZ> Que significa eso :S ?
<geckoclown> eso aparenta ser un error del CD
<geckoclown> probaste con otros ?
<rbndj8> es la que me aparece en el centro de sofware de ubuntu
<mimecar> rbndj8: en esa versión no puedes usar el puerto usb
<rbndj8> ok
<mimecar> tienes que descargar la versión de oracle
<FrankZ> Probé con otros
<FrankZ> Creo que en Linux no me funcionan, con Win 7 los que no aparecian en Linux sí aparecian
<rbndj8> minecar donde consigo la ultima vercion
<mimecar> alfons: sal del irc y entra con un usuario normal
<mimecar> rbndj8: de la web de virtualbox
<mimecar> alfons: el usuario root se usa solo para mantenimiento
<rbndj8> ok
<resc_user_2035> no me arranca windows 7
<XuMuK> alfons, has iniciado tu cliente de irc con sudo?)
<mimecar> resc_user_2035: no te sale la entrada de windows 7 después de instalar ubuntu?
<resc_user_2035> no me sale
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu has instalado?
<alfons> hola
<resc_user_2035> tengo el 11.04
<mimecar> !grub2
<kubot> GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<resc_user_2035> ya esto me ha pasado varias veces y lo arreglo con un disco de rescate o desde la terminal, pero ahora no lo logro
<FrankZ> Soy ateo.
<dzup> rbndj8: http://www.techdrivein.com/2010/11/how-to-install-virtualbox-3210-in.html
<aguitel> resc_user_2035, estas en ubuntu ?
<resc_user_2035> aguitel, no ahora estoy en Rescatux
<FrankZ> Quién es ateo.
<aguitel> resc_user_2035, desde ubuntu en la terminal haz:sudo aptitude install grub2 os-prober && sudo aptitude update-grub2
<tkw-one> FrankZ: el ateiso es una enfermedad de la mente
<FrankZ> Me parece que te equivocas de palabra, eso es el ser religioso.
<m4v> !ot tkw-one FrankZ
<kubot> tkw-one FrankZ: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<m4v> !o4o | aparte sepan que > FrankZ tkw-one
<kubot> FrankZ: Por favor mira mi mensaje privado.
<kubot> tkw-one: Por favor mira mi mensaje privado.
<tkw-one> kubot: ok, thas right
<kubot> tkw-one: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<tkw-one> alguien me puede informar como usar el modo recuperacion... ?
<FrankZ> kubot, di hola.
<FrankZ> xD
<kubot> FrankZ: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<FrankZ> no es inteligente.
<FrankZ> kubot, eres retrasado mental.
<FrankZ> es coña xDD
<FrankZ> kubot, a.
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'a.'.
<FrankZ> kubot, b
<kubot> b is an IRC channel mode that you don't want on your hostmask.
<FrankZ> kubot, tonto
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'tonto'.
<FrankZ> xD
<Carlitos__> buenas para ver  caracteres japoneses  en iceweasel ? o  firefox ?
<FrankZ> kubot, subnormalidad
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'subnormalidad'.
<FrankZ> kubot, sexo
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'sexo'.
<FrankZ> lolololololol
<FrankZ> lol..
<FrankZ> fail
<mimecar> FrankZ: el canal no es para hacer el tonto
<FrankZ> Se puede intentar :/
<Carlitos__> el solo  se  rie
<mimecar> hazlo por privado si estas aburrido
<Carlitos__> lo peor  con un bot
<mimecar> pero no en el canal de soporte
<dzup> ban!
<FrankZ> kubot, ban.
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'ban.'.
<mimecar> FrankZ: dejalo ya
<FrankZ> edades?
<FrankZ> +20?
<FrankZ> +30?
<mimecar> !ot FrankZ
<kubot> FrankZ: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<FrankZ> !ot mimecar
<kubot> mimecar: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<dzup> lok
<FrankZ> pwned xD
<dzup> teesta cukando
<dzup> mdame op y yo lo baneo si tu no quieres:p
<dzup> nunca le den poder al poder :p
<FrankZ> !op FrankZ
<kubot> FrankZ: ¡Ayuda! (Usar solamente en casos de emergencias) jpds Sapote dballester P3L|C4N0 Seveas erUSUL OberonKing [GuS] effie_jayx LjL RoAkSoAx fetova m4v fosco_ mimecar
<FrankZ> lol
<m4v> FrankZ: mimecar tiene razón, por favor usa el canal de offtopic
<mimecar> FrankZ: último aviso
<mimecar> dejalo ya o tendrás que dejar el canal
<mimecar> tarde
<m4v> mimecar: :P
<dzup> es divertido cuando se llega al estremo, cada segundo vale por 2 :p
<XuMuK> m4v, ya estabas cargando la escopeta?)
<m4v> sssh, mantengamos el topic
<[GuS]> ¿Que pasa?
<m4v> no es obvio?
<m4v> ya pasó
<[GuS]> m4v:  no sé, yo no estoy leyendo el canal no vivo pegado acá. Ahora recien leo. ok?
<[GuS]> Sino tendría el @ las 24hs
<mchino77> volvi, ya instale el startupmananager, pero no se que hacer
<dzup> ...otro que muerde el polvo
<mchino77> aguitel?
<mchino77> ayuda, no me aparece windows en el grub
<m4v> [GuS]: Frankz llamando factoids sin necesidad, el problema ya fue manejado. No había necesidad de pedir op ni de tenerlo puesto ahora.
<Arlette> Epa, iré a dormir, vuelvo en un rato
<[GuS]> m4v:  Vos sos OP acá?
<[GuS]> m4v:  porque si podés manejarlo mejor que yo y vivis enel chat, adelante mijo.
<geckoclown> m4v es el capo del canal xDDD
<[GuS]> La verdad con vos m4v me limito a responder si es posible.
<[GuS]> Cualquier duda que tengas, la próxima lo seguimos por pv.
 * [GuS] away
<XuMuK> mchino77, pon esto en terminal y danos el link 'sudo blkid | pastebinit'
<XuMuK> huy, tarde
<dzup> !wtf blender
<kubot> dzup: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<bbr> johola, como recupero el icono de sonido en el panel?
<Sapote> hola gente
<adrian15> Sapote: Hola.
<Sapote> hola adrian15
<chinchurria> alguien sabe como maximiso mi pantalla de vitualbox en ubuntu 10.10
<chinchurria> la quiero del mismo tamaño del monitor
<mimecar> instala guest adittions
<mimecar> dentro de la máquina virtual
<adrian15> chinchurria: Así es. Después podrás hacer TECLA HOST +F para tener una pantalla completa.
<chinchurria> ok
<chinchurria> vale voy provando
<chinchurria> gracias 5 estrellas si funsiona
<adrian15> chinchurria: Todo depende de si el SO guest es soportado por las guest additions.
<chinchurria> cómo lo instalo
<chinchurria> ya busque en los repositorios y no aparece guest adittions
<chinchurria> y con apt-get install -y guest adittions no instala
<chinchurria> wi
<chinchurria> adrina15
<chinchurria> desime
<toplop> alo me pueden ayudar con un probelma de una web cam
<dzup> alguien sabe el termino de UBR?
<toplop> !ubr
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'ubr'.
<Ayortano> Buenas.
<dzup> esque estoy por tv cable y hay un host que no pertenece a mi net en esta ip 192.168.217.253 y en el puerto 2126 trae un TEQ_UBR   ...alguien sabe?
<dzup> que prodria ser?
<Problema> Hola disculpen, ¿Alguién sabe de eggdrop?
<m4v> Problema: nop, el canal es sobre Ubuntu.
<toplop> tengo un problema con mi webcam alguien me ayuda estoy en ubuntu
<dzup> ahh lo encontre el significado de ubr http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Broadband_Router   parece que es algo de mi ISP
<Problema> Una pregunta, ¿Como puedo borrar esto : (~/eggdrop)]$ ls
<Problema> README doc eggdrop-1.6.20 eggdrop.conf filesys help language logs modules modules-1.6.20 scripts text
<Problema> Quiero borrar la carpeta eggdrop
<Problema> ¿Como lo hago?
<fosco_> Problema: hazlo desde el gestor de archivos
<fosco_> así irá a la papelera
<Problema> ¿Cómo?
<Problema> Estoy en la consola, dentro de la SHELL
<fosco_> como que
<fosco_> si no tienes gestor de archivos usa rm -r ~/carpeta
<Problema> No es rmdir nombredirectorio
<Problema> Ajá
<Ayortano> rmdir es para dirs vacíos.
<fosco_> pero asegurate de escribir bien el nombre de la carpeta y su ruta
<fosco_> si borras algo que no debías no tendrás manera de recuperarlo
<Ayortano> Problema: O también podés con mv carpeta /dev/null
<Problema> Quiero borrar la carpeta eggdrop y todo su contenido
<Ayortano> Es más geek.
<Ayortano> Yo lo hago así e.e
<Ayortano> Aunque yo no tengo /dev/null
<fosco_> Problema: ya te he respondido, no lo preguntes más veces
<toplop> alguein ssabe que es Chronos comiendose a sus hijos
<toplop> ?
<toplop> !goya
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'goya'.
<fosco_> toplop: es un cuadro, pero esno no es temática de este canal
#ubuntu-es 2011-06-05
<Algabe> Hola, alguien usa Ubuntu 11.04? necesito el theme que trae por defecto Empathy
<rolonavarta> Algabe: como q necesitas el theme, lo seleccionas desde preferencias > Temas y ahi Ubuntu
<Algabe> rolonavarta: necesito el theme que trae Empathy en Ubuntu 11.04
<dzup> el de win xp?
<Algabe> rolonavarta: es que yo no estoy usando 'ubuntu' si no 'fedora' en el cual no trae ese theme en Empathy
<rolonavarta> ah bien.. ahora si te voy entendiendo
<Algabe> rolonavarta: el theme esta en: usr/share/adium/message-styles/Ubuntu
<rolonavarta> sip
<rolonavarta> dame unos min
<Algabe> rolonavarta: pasamelo por favor! :D
<rolonavarta> pasame un mail
<rolonavarta> te lo mando en .tar.bz2
<Algabe> rolonavarta: algabe@mail.com
<rolonavarta> oka,
<Algabe> Ojo: es 'mail' NO gmail
<rolonavarta> si, ya te lo envie
<m4v> Algabe: :|
<m4v> Algabe: no pongas emails aquí, este canal se loguea públicamente, hacelo por privado en todo caso
<Algabe> m4v: -_-"
<rolonavarta> iba a decirle eso cuando ya lo coloco
<Algabe> m4v: bueno perdoname yo no lo sabia, no lo vi en el topic :/
<rolonavarta> Algabe: el problema es q tu mail va a quedar a la vista de todos
<rolonavarta> a eso se refiere m4v
<Algabe> bueno no pasa nada para la próxima es que se me olvido que puedo ser hackeado!
<m4v> Algabe: no pasa nada, lo digo por tu privacidad, este canal tiene un registro y se indexa vaya a saber por cuantos buscadores
<Algabe> m4v: ok tío gracias!
<rolonavarta> confirmame si te llego el mail
<Algabe> rolonavarta: espera deja checo, pero estas usando la version de ubuntu 11.04?
<rolonavarta> si U 11.04 NN
<Algabe> rolonavarta: mil gracias! :D
<rolonavarta> :D
<rengo> alguien sabe como pasarcontenido  pendrive ejecutable a  una imagen iso?
<Arlette> rengo: ¿Cómo así?
<rengo> tengo pendrive usb. esjecutable por que tiene instalacion de un So aca no puedo nombrarlo. quiero pasarlo a iso se pueda ejecutar en el inicio.
<rengo> me entedites?
<rengo> Arlette:
<m4v> rengo: mmmh, no. bootear con un pendrive no es lo mismo que bootear con un cd
<rengo> m4v:  no se pude tranformar una iso  boteable?
<rengo> exite soft para eso?
<m4v> no se me ocurre como.
<Arlette> Si se puede
<Arlette> Creo
<Arlette> Dejame leer lo que dices
<rengo> como Arlette
<m4v> osea, agarrar un iso ya booteable y ponerlo en un pen para que booteé desde ahí si se como, pero el proceso inverso no se
<rengo> no al reves
<rengo> pendrive boteable tranformarlo iso boteable
<Arlette> Ahm..
<Arlette> No se puede
<Arlette> Te explico el porque
<rengo> lastima
<rengo> necesito para una virtual no acepta aranques por usb
<m4v> rengo: dije que hacer al revés si se puede, pero lo que vos querés no.
<rengo> Arlette:  por que?
<rengo> no es linux es otro
<Arlette> Porque es como si agarraras una sopa y la quisieras volver lo que era antes.
<rengo> mejor no nobrarlo
<rengo> algoa si si m4v
<m4v> porque bootear con un pendrive no es lo mismo que bootear con un cd.
<rengo> este caso era dvd tranformado en usb
<rengo> nunca podre hacer eso virtuales botear usb?
<jmanuel_cool> rengo no uses virtualbox, es un rollo para los usb, usa qemu que los toma de una vez
<rengo> poara eso quiero una causas uiero
<rengo> y otra no perder contenidodel usb
<rengo> por q virtuales mno dejan arancar por usb?
<rengo> algo nunca entedi por que ivcieron?
<rengo> *hicieron.
<m4v> no creo que las maquinas virtuales soporten booteo por usb (aunque soporten usb dentro del OS)
<rengo> m4v:  nol osoporta algo no entiedo
<rengo> ntoces no tengo solucion
<rengo> hago tranformo hd virtual se podria instalarlcelo eso?
<rengo> tengo metodo. pero quiero saber hago hd virtual se pude instaar otro.
<torrento> una consulta, para compartir carpetas samba debe estar ejecutandose o una vez configurado se cierra?
<jmanuel_cool> rengo m4v qemu permite arrancar una máquina virtual desde un pendrive (obviamente no lo toma directamente como USB si no mas bien como otro disco )
<rengo> jm me enseñas usarlo nunca use ese soft
<rengo> se pude tranfomarlo vdi y oto reconosca vbox?
<jmanuel_cool> rengo eso si no lo se, como llevarlo a vdi
<rengo> vbox soporta formato qemu?
<torrento> una consulta, para compartir carpetas samba debe estar ejecutandose o una vez configurado se cierra?
<rengo> jmanuel_cool:  wxite gui o x qemu?
<jmanuel_cool> torrento, samba es un demonio, sigue ejecutandose
<torrento> haaaaaaaaaa gracias jmanuel es que estoy esprimentando
<torrento> che voy a comer ya vengo
<jmanuel_cool> rengo sólo uso qemu y no se si vbox abra maquinas de qemu
<rengo> jmanuel_cool:  enseñas usar qemu?
<jmanuel_cool> rengo no es tan dificl, con man qemu te ensaña lo necesario
<rbndj8> buenas nesecito ayuda virtual vox
<rbndj8> no me ve el usb
<jmanuel_cool> para usar un pendrive se lo indicas en el comando, ejemplo qemu -hda /dev/sdb (ruta del pendrive) -cdrom /dev/sr0 -hdb (ruta del disco virtual) -m 512 (memoria)
<rengo> rbndj8:  vercion de vbox tenes?
<Sapote> sed r/c/s
<rengo>  ok  graias amigo jmanuel_cool
<rengo> rbndj8:  a partir v4 vbox tenes instalarle super pack
<Sapote> sed r/cion/sion
<rengo> jmanuel_cool:  instalar qemu
<rbndj8> la 3.2
<jmanuel_cool> rengo, aptitude install qemu grub-firmware-qemu etherboot-qemu qemu-system qemu-user qemu-utils  qemuctl seabios vgabios xen-qemu-dm-4.0
<rengo> rb jmanuel_cool gracias
<rengo> bajate ,dev pagina vbox rbndj8
<rengo> re inicia ubuntu cuadoi termines de instalar
<rbndj8> rengo yo la descargue de la pagina
<rbndj8> por k la 4 no se instala
<rengo> rbndj8:  no lo se
<rbndj8> desde la pagina fue que yo instale
<rbndj8> el virtual vor
<rbndj8> vox
<rbndj8> rengo dime que puedo hacer
<rbndj8> rengo
<rbndj8> tengo virtual vox corriendo y un usb conectado pero veo el nombre y no me deja seleccionarlo
<rbndj8> rengo me puedes ayudar
<rengo> rbndj8:  solo podes desitalar vercion vieja re inalar vercion 4
<rbndj8> e instalarle windows denuevo
<rbndj8> rengo
<rengo> rbndj8:
<rbndj8> dime
<rbndj8> dime por k tengo windows instalado y tengo muchas cosas instaladas
<neoranger> necesito instalar los drivers de una multifuncion epson, se instaló como scanner
<neoranger> como impresora
<neoranger> me falta el scanner
<babalu> ayuda porfavor
<babalu> kite el pulseaudio
<babalu> por k en skype no me mostraba mis usb headset
<babalu> pero ahora si estoy jugando world of warcraft y usando skype el auido de el juego me lo manda al los audifonos y el audio de skype me lo manda a los speakers de la pc
<babalu> y kiero k el audio de el juego y skype salgan por el headset
<babalu> nadie?
<itxshell> n
<Guest16374> hola, alguien me puede ayudar con esto: Tengo acceso a dos conexiones, inalámbrica y ethernet. Necesito configurarlas oara que algunas aplicaciones como ktorrent y jdownloader utilicen todo el ancho de banda de una y que otras aplicaciones como firefox utilicen la otra conexion
<Sapote> Guest16374: iptables
<Sapote> Guest16374: simplemente utiliza iptables, marca los paquetes con destino al puerto 80 o 443 para que salgan por una wan, el resto por el otro
<Sapote> pero por aplicaciones, la verdad nunca escuche de eso
<cousteau> lo que pasa es que jdownloader probablemente emplee el puerto 80 también
<cousteau> ktorrent supongo que no
<Sapote> podrias iniciar firefox con un user diferente y filter por uid
<Guest16374> Sapote mira como dije es que tengo dos conexiones, un a es de mi vecino y otra mia, y quiero usar todo mi ancho d ebanda para descargar y la del vecino para chatear, youtube, etc
<Sapote> se que eso permite iptables
<Sapote> no sera al reves Guest16374 ?
<Sapote> xD
<Guest16374> no
<Guest16374> de hecho no
<Guest16374> mi conexion es de 5 megas y la del vecino de 1 mega
<Guest16374> pero es una lata estar descargando y que todo vaya en camara lenta
<Sapote> el tema es como detectar que la conexion pertenece a firefox
<Guest16374> mm
<Guest16374> oues no se
<Guest16374> pero ya estoy conectado alas dos
<Guest16374> con sudo route puedo ver las dos conexiones
<Sapote> la unica que se me ocurre es que lances firefox con un usuario determinado
<Guest16374> y que se usa la lan por default
<Guest16374> ahh
<Guest16374> y como hago eso
<Sapote> con iptables redirigir el trafico de ese usuario hacia tal lugar
<Guest16374> y como
<Guest16374> soy re noob en linux
<Guest16374> nunca he tocado iptables
<Sapote> eso es un graaandisimo problema
<Guest16374> ok
<Guest16374> gracias =
<Sapote> porque lo que te voy a decir es iptables avanzado
<Guest16374> mmm
<Sapote> pero en cierta forma es algo asi como
<Guest16374> se usar la consola
<Guest16374> a que te refieres con avanzado
<Sapote> iptables -t mangle -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -m owner --uid-owner firefox -j MARK 66
<Sapote> algo asi por el estilo
<Sapote> que debes saber de iptables para hacerlo
<Guest16374> ok
<Guest16374> por lo que entoiendo
<Sapote> porque luego deberias crear tablas y que la marca 66 sea para una tabla determinada
<Guest16374> es lo que me explicaste
<Guest16374> lanzas una apñicacion de un user especifico enrutando a la conexion
<Guest16374> iinvestigaré los comandos entonces
<Sapote> ip rule add fwmark 66 table wan2
<Sapote> Guest16374: te digo que armarlo todo no es tan simple, hay que conocer de redes
<Sapote> y sobre todo de iptables
<Sapote> ahora si lo que deseas es chatear solamente por la conexion del vecino, pues es mas simple
<Guest16374> a ver
<Sapote> porque el chat utiliza otro puerto
<d-arker> hola compañeros buenas tardes
<Sapote> pasa que jdownloader puede utilizar el puerto 80 que es el mismo que firefox, de esa forma es imposible distinguir si es firefox o jdownloader
<Sapote> por ello sugeria marcar por uid
<Guest16374> Sapote y todos los browsers usan ese puerto?
<Sapote> pero se te va a complicar
<Sapote> como destino si
<Guest16374> aff
<Guest16374> bueno
<Guest16374> alguien mas piensa que ubuntu 11.04 fue un retroceso?
<Guest16374> yo ya estoy en opensuse por lo mismo
<Sapote> Guest16374: si? entonces que hace aqui?
<d-arker> tomando encuenta la demanda y el gusto por la profesion cual carrera os combiene mas telematica o desarrollo de software claro las dos ingienerias.
<Sapote> hoy no me levante con ganas de responder cuestionarios
<Guest16374> Sapote hay mas users de ubuntu, y bueno los comandos y eso son lo mismo entre distros
<cousteau> Guest16374, si no te gusta unity puedes quedarte con la interfaz clásica
<cousteau> me parece que te deja elegir al loguearte
<Guest16374> si, pero noté que mi pc era mas torpe, tardaba m,as en pasar archivos, etc
<Guest16374> era mejor 10-10
<Guest16374> incluso 10.04
<cousteau> yo cuando me actualice a 11.04 no creo que me ponga unity... lo dejaré con gnome-core como está ahora
<msrm> hola chicos, alguien sabe cómo hago  para instalar nautilus en una distro de Lubuntu sin que se me instalen los programas compañia del nautilus? (Lubuntu 10.10  256MB RAM  2.22GHz)
<msrm> voy a cenar.. en un rato vengo
<m4v> msrm: no entiendo a que te refieres con "los programas compañia del nautilus". Si te refieres a los paquetes recomendados prueba usando --no-install-recommends
<Guest10170> Activar cubo y efectos de compiz en unity (Ubuntu) http://is.gd/OD1QZ9
<Guest10170> RT @dragonreyes Activar cubo y efectos de compiz en unity (Ubuntu) http://is.gd/OD1QZ9
<d-arker> que es mejor ubuntu o windows  7
<d-arker> desde su punto de vista
<Guest10170> d-arker me quedo mil veces con ubuntu
<m4v> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<torrento> che como se cambia el nombre  de grupo de trabajo en un ubuntu sin samba
<m4v> el grupo de trabajo no es algo del samba?
<torrento> no cada pc tiene que tener uno
<torrento> yo instale el samba en una pc no toque nada en la otra ni instale nada y la tomo sola
<d-arker> amm
<d-arker> me dijo un compañero q habia un virus para ubuntu
<d-arker> es verdad ?
<torrento> por que el defaul es WORKGROUP
<m4v> torrento: habrás usado el cliente
<torrento> CLIENTE CUAL?
<torrento> yo solo intale samba y system samba config
<m4v> nose, pero el grupo de trabajo es algo de windows y necesitas samba para cambiar eso. Esto es un config definido en smb.conf
<torrento> lo unco que hice en la pc dos fue poner compartir carpeta , no se si instalo algo automaticamente y listo
<torrento> m4v tas?
<m4v> si, pero no te entiendo, el grupo de trabajo se cambia en /etc/samba/smb.conf
<m4v> si no tenés el archivo este tendrás que instalar samba supongo
<torrento> esa es mi duda, el grupo de trabajo lo define samba?
<torrento> a eso voy
<m4v> y claro, el grupo de trabajo es un invento de windows, necesitas samba
<torrento> m4v te puedo contar lo que hice?
<torrento> 1 en ambas pc puse compartir directorio, y instalo en ambas un par de cosas y dio priilegios
<torrento> en una pc instale samba agregue esos directorios que habia compartido y les asigne el usuario y listo eso fue todo
<torrento> esta bien?
<m4v> continua, no me esperes, no estoy con otras cosas y puedo no contestar.
<m4v> yo te voy a contestar lo mismo, el grupo de trabajo se cambia en smb.conf, eso es un archivo de configuración del samba, por ende necesitas samba
<m4v> maldición
<Guest10170> este canal es oficial de ubuntu
<WillNux> se
<Guest10170> para toda la comunidad española y latinoamericanos
<Guest10170> este canal es oficial de ubuntu para toda la comunidad española y los latinoamericanos:=?
<WillNux> si
<Guest10170> cual es el canal de ubuntu para los americanos
<Guest10170> cual es el canal de ubuntu para los americanos???
<Guest10170> cual es el canal de ubuntu para los americanos???
<m4v> no repitas Guest10170, el canal de soporte inglés es #ubuntu
<avernos> puedo ver redes con sudo iwlist scanning
<avernos> pero no me sale nada en el applet
<avernos> he intentado conectar a la terminal por consola pero no he tenido mucho exito
<avernos> como puedo lograr que salga la conexion en el network manager?
<braiam> avernos: esta iniciado el servicio de network-manager?
<braiam> «sudo service network-manager status»
<d-arker> compre una laptop
<d-arker> obio con windwos 7 :S
<d-arker> y no deeseo kiero instalar ubuntu
<d-arker> pero como puedo hacerlo es decir instalarlo sin eliminar particiones ni recoberys d 7
<braiam> d-arker: el instalador contiene un asistente para particionar el disco
<avernos> braiam, si, creo que estaba iniciado. me dice que usa el proceso 930
<avernos> he tenido que meter el driver con modprobe, no se si eso puede tener culpa alguna
<d-arker> pero es seguro k no dañara el disco ni nada del 7 braiam
<avernos> braiam, creo que la tarjeta wifi esta metida en eth3 y no en wlan, quiza por eso no salen essids en la lista de nm applet
<avernos> como podria cambiar eth3 por wlan?
<arp-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgKXFN0Ryzg
<arp-> JAJAJAJA
<Tarrasquero> buenos dias
<Esteban> Hmm
<Horux> Hola a todos saludos desde Caracas-Venezuela
<Horux> Hola a todos saludos desde Caracas-Venezuela
<Horux> tengo una consulta
<Zuhaitz> Horux, expón
<Horux> si, la consulta es la siguiente quisiera saber ¿cómo instalar una plantilla o clase en Latex?
<mimecar> en la documentación de la librería te dice como se instala
<Horux> ok, pero es que yo no entender nada
<mimecar> pon la documentación de la librería
<Horux> bueno te diré la verdad, agarré una rabieta y borre todo lo que bajé
<Horux> era una plantilla de Elsevier
<Horux> si me das una oportunidad y lo busco de nuevo?
<mimecar> ok
<Horux> espere un momento porfavor
<Horux> dejeme decirle que tengo Ubuntu 11.04 y uso kile 2.1
<Horux> mimecar
<Horux> no recuerdo donde la bajé, estoy buscando
<Horux> mimecar estás alli?
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> Horux: privados no
<Horux> ahhh ok
<Horux> bueno, le envío el archivo de documentación?
<mimecar> pon el enlace
<Horux> http://www.elsevier.com/wps/find/authorsview.authors/elsarticle#intro
<mimecar> ahí te dice como se instala
<Horux> pero me podría describir un poco?
<mimecar> To install elsarticle, unzip the elsarticle.zip file. Usually the file can be unzipped directly in the local tree of your TeX distribution 
<Horux> anja, ok yo lo descomprimi en una carpeta
<Horux> pero en verdad no entiendo nada
<mimecar> lo has descomprimido en la carpeta que te dice?
<Horux> es que no se cual es la carpeta que dice
<Horux> espere un momento
<Horux> le puedo enviar el PDF que se llama elsdoc.pdf?
<cousteau> que kile no está en repos? no hace falta bajarlo
<cousteau> ...never mind, no entendí bien
<Horux> cousteau ya tengo el kile instaldo, lo que quiero es inatalar una clase
<Horux> mimecar le puedo enviar el PDF que se llama elsdoc.pdf?
<mimecar> tengo el pdf delante
<Horux> anja
<Horux> me podria explicar un poco que hacer?
<mimecar> has mirado si está en los repositorios?
<Horux> el elsevier?
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> está alojado en ctan
<Horux> deje ver
<Horux> en synaptic aparece 2 paquetes de elsevier
<mimecar> instala uno
<Horux> uno se llama texlive-bibtex-extra y el otro se llama texlive-publishers
<mimecar> pon los dos
<Horux> eso hice puse los 2 se está instalando
<cousteau> creo que es el "texlive-publishers" este
<Horux> si se está instalando los 2 paquetes
<cousteau> en "texlive-bibtex-extra" sólo dicen "elsarticle - clase para artículos que se envíen a las revistas de Elsevier."
<cousteau> perdón, texlive-latex-extra
<cousteau> el bibtex no creo que te haga falta, es para bibliografías
<Horux> esperen un momento, ya vuelvo
<mimecar> cousteau: un artículo que no lleve bibliografía ni se publica
<cousteau> vaaale
<Horux> eso es verdad, yo creo que ni lo leen
<Horux> ya se instaló, Como se yó que está instalado?
<mimecar> tu que crees
<Horux> pos que si, pero no se como invocarlo, o usarlo
<mimecar> leete el pdf con la documentación
<Horux> en que parte está el Pdf?
<mimecar> leete la documentación de como se usa
<Horux> con man?
<mimecar> lee el pdf
<Horux> ok pero donde esta el pdf?
<mimecar> en el enlace que has puesto al principio
<Horux> es el pdf que se instaló junto con los demás paquetes??
<Horux> ahhh ok
<Horux> la verdad no entiendo mucho, no se por que hacen estas cosas en inglés
<Horux> me pone elsearticle.cls no found
<Horux> el kile pone eso
<Horux> si esta en lo repos y lo bajé se supone que deberia estar
<Horux> que fustración, que estafa
<mimecar> le ha funcionado al final la plantilla a Horux?
<cousteau> cuando vuelva horux le decís que o bien usa "elsevier" o bien se instala texlive-latex-extra para tener "elsarticle"
<cousteau> y que de hecho es "elsarticle", no "elsearticle"
<cousteau> y que de hecho de hecho, no hace falta instalar nada (si ya tienes el texlive-latex-extra)
<cousteau> a lo mejor le pongo un memo para cuando vuelva...
<XuMuK> hola
<Castbound> hola como estan?, tengo una presario cq62 todo funciona bien menos: cuando enchufo mis auriculares el sonido sigue saliendo por los altavoces del laptop, o sea tengo sonido en los dos lugares. Con el administrador de pulseaudio puedo deshabilitar los speakers y marcar como salida los auriculares, pero ... no deberia pasar eso automaticamente?
<Castbound> hola como estan?, tengo una presario cq62 todo funciona bien menos: cuando enchufo mis auriculares el sonido sigue saliendo por los altavoces del laptop, o sea tengo sonido en los dos lugares. Con el administrador de pulseaudio puedo deshabilitar los speakers y marcar como salida los auriculares, pero ... no deberia pasar eso automaticamente?
<m4v> !repetir Castbound
<kubot> Castbound: No repitas tu pregunta muy seguido, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá. Puedes buscar en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org mientras esperas.
<Castbound> m4v ok
<tony1> hola, he actualizado ubuntu 1.04 a 10.10 y he perdido el grub (tengo también windows en la primera partición) ¿cómo recuperarlo?  Gracias
<XuMuK> tony1, prueba sudo update-grub
<tony1> voy
<dabor> tony1: estas en ubuntu? como entraste?
<tony1> dabor: he hentrado con super_grub_disk.   Ya he hecho 'sudo update-grub' y ha generado el archivo  '.list' que faltaba. Voy a reiniciar a ver si funciona
<Triviox> buenas, alguien me diria como configuro freenode para que al ingresar no diga mi nick@ip?
<tony1> no se ha arreglado el grub: error:the symbol 'grub_xpts' not found.     grub rescue >
<Castbound> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1436050
<tony1> dabor:  con sudo update-grub no se ha arreglado:    error:the symbol 'grub_xpts' not found.     grub rescue >
<cousteau> a lo mejor porque es grub2
<cousteau> !grub2
<kubot> GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<cousteau> mira lo de Recuperar_GRUB
<tony1> ya tenía window y ubuntu 10.4 funcionando. Sólamente he actualizado ubuntu a la versión 10.10
<The> hola a tods
<The> como estas
<The> como estan
<Guest78725> porq este canal cambia el nombre del perfil que uno le pone antes de entrar
<fosco_> no lo hace el canal
<fosco_> lo hace el servidor porque el nick que usas está registrado por otra persona
<Tarrasquero> el nick The estará registrado
<Tarrasquero> eso...
<Guest78725> tarrasquero-- veo que nadie lo esta utilizando en el canal
<Tarrasquero> en la red
<Tarrasquero> compuesta de cientos de canales
<fosco_> Guest78725: eso da igual, si el nick está registrado no podrás usarlo
<fosco_> a menos que pongas la contraseña
<Guest78725> cual contraseña
<fosco_> la del nick
<fosco_> contraseña que no tienes porque el nick evidentemente no es tuyo
<Guest78725> como se intruduce la contraseña
<Tarrasquero>  /msg nickserv register mail
<Tarrasquero> primero coloca el nick que tu quieras
<Tarrasquero> haz
<Tarrasquero>  /nick seudonimo
<Guest78725> ::..!!::::
<Tarrasquero> Guest78725: crees que podras hacerlo?
<Guest78725> no lo se enseñame..!
<Tarrasquero> cual nick quieres usar?
<Guest78725> the
<Tarrasquero> ese ta cojido :)
<Tarrasquero> ya te expulsó
<Tarrasquero> podria ser [the]
<Guest78725> The
<Tarrasquero> pues bien... haces /nick [the]
<Tarrasquero> y despues de colocar el nick... /msg nickserv register y_tu_mail
<Glooskep> laptop hp 530 / el problema es que no carga X (FATAL: Module fbcon not found.)  alguien que haya tenido el mismo problema? :)
<Arlette> Hola a todos, buenos días :D
<Tarrasquero> perdon
<Tarrasquero>  /msg nickserv register password tu_correo
<Tarrasquero> [The]: se entiende?
<Arlette> Tarrasquero: Sej
<Tarrasquero> el registro hazlo en la ventana de estado, para evitar 'fallos'
<[The]> disculpen como crear un canal irc
<fosco_> [The]: simplemente entra en el canal que no existe y se cra auttomático
<fosco_> pero los temas de funcionamiento de freenode no son temática de este canal
<fosco_> crea*
<[The]> como asi no entiendo
<fosco_> si quieres crear un canal pon /join #canal
<fosco_> pero no sigas preguntando temas no relacionados con el soporte técnico de ubuntu
<Glooskep> +
<Glooskep> +1
<[The]> porque no
<[The]> pero el canal se creara por freenode
<m4v> [The]: para cosas de IRC pregunta en #freenode, este canal es sobre Ubuntu
<[The]> fosco cuando doy esa instrcucion el canal se creara en freenode
<m4v> [The]: pregunta en #freenode o ve a #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<L337> holaaaaaaaa
<L337> quiero comprarme una nueva tarjeta y procesador
<L337> peroo no tngo suficiente plata
<L337> y me comprare un i3
<L337> q pasa si despues lo vendo y me compro un i5
<L337> ubuntu me lo reconoc sin problemas ????
<dabor> L337: da igual i3 i5 o i7
<L337> gracias dabor
<L337> ubuntu reconoce los nucleos sin problems
<L337> ?
<braiam> L337: con tal de que sea un nucleo, y descarges ubuntu para la arquitectura correcta (64 ó 32 bits) no hay problema
<L337> braiam no te entiendo.. xq se q el i3 tiene mas de un nucleo.. y buehh creo q deberia instalar 64 bit para reconosca bien.. pero mi duda era q si tenia un i3 y despues lo cambiaba a i5 no abria problema
<L337> y reconociera todos los nucleos ...........
<braiam> L337: depende del socket que use cada cual en la tarjeta madre, eso debes consultarlo en la documentación
<L337> ahh claroo eso lo tngo en cuenta... pero ese no es lo queria decir
<L337> me referia q si le podia sacar el jugo como se debe al procesador
<forces> el se refiere a ubuntu
<forces> no va haber ningun problema
<forces> es mas hasta dudo que tengas que reinstalar si es que ya tienes instalado ubuntu
<Tarrasquero> L337: de 2 nucleos a 4 pasa bien siendo la misma arquitectura
<forces> hay i5 de 2 nucleos también
<Arlette> Entren a esta página http://on.fb.me/ipcBF5 lean y espero que les guste :D
<Tarrasquero> por cpu en la misma arquitectura no hay que reinstalar nada
<forces> es mas, hay mas i5 de 2 nucleos que de 4 nucleos
<forces> a pues no, ahora con sandy bridge hay casi lo mismo
<forces> XD
<fzeta> nas piratas ;)
<Glooskep> alguien sabe si se pueden hacer mas chicos los iconos de la barra de herramientas? :S
<dabor> Glooskep: la barra de unity? se pueden modificar en configuraciones
<afkael> Hola!!!
<afkael> gente, estoy en Kubuntu 11.04
<forces> #kubuntu-es
<afkael> puse para ver un video en dragón player y lo quise cerrar ántes que terminara..
<afkael> el programa se cerro.. pero todavia estoy escuchando la música :S
<miniminiyo> a alguien le a pasado cong rafica ATI de arbri un video en youtube a pantalla completa y le salgas rayitas?
<afkael> como mato el proceso??
<afkael> como se cuál es el nombre del proceso??
<fosco_>  afkael alt+f2 xkill
<fosco_> y hac clic en la ventana q quieras cerrar
<xangua> miniminiyo: flash apesta en linux
<fosco_> haz*
<miniminiyo> y tanto....
<afkael> no hay ventanas.. sólo quedó el audio..
<miniminiyo> es increible como de un momento a otro va bein y luego mal..
<miniminiyo> az un "top"
<miniminiyo> en la terminal
<fosco_> afkael: entonces abre un terminal y ejecuta ps ax para ver la lista de procesos
<miniminiyo> y lugo miras el pid del proceso q estara comiendo recursos
<miniminiyo> y aces un xkillall PID
<fosco_> una vez tengas identificado el proceso usa killall -9 "nombre del proceso"
<afkael> fosco_ me podrias orientar en cuál podria ser el proceso.. no tengo mucho conocimiento de linux: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/619276/
<Thekernel> buenas señores
<fosco_> afkael: no uso kde, no tengo ni idea de cual puede ser el servidor de sonido ni el proceso del reproductor
<fosco_> yo probaría cerrando todas las aplicaciones de wine
<afkael> es lo que no quería hacer.. no importa.. me quedo con la musica hasta que terminen las descargas. Gracias de todos modos fosco_ :)
<miniminiyo> si kieres cierra el volumen xD
<afkael> sip :)
<Focusyn> aun no tengo un problema, pero mas vale prevenir...
<Focusyn> podre instalar un modem usb de movistar en ubuntu?
<ubu_> si
<Focusyn> gracias
<Triviox> Probablemente Focusyn, que marca es? Yo pude instalar el Alcatel, con el Haiwei me han dicho que es mas facil
<Focusyn> era para contratarlo en verano
<Focusyn> pero si no me fuese a ir pasaba
<Xriveryk> quien me da referencias del ubuntu11.10???? o aun esta muy nuevo?
<mimecar> Xriveryk: como mucho será alfa
<mimecar> es muy mala idea ponerla en un ordenador
<Xriveryk> quien me ayuda a manejar ubuntu one.... como se usa?
<mimecar> creas un cuenta y podrás sincronizar tus datos con un servidor externo
<Xriveryk> si es bueno?
<mimecar> depende si necesitas poner cosas en un servidor externo
<Xriveryk> en que etapa se enucuentra el 11.04??
<mimecar> estable
<Xriveryk> osea la final?
<mimecar> salio a finales de Abril
<miniminiyo> sep de exo yo ya la tengo funcando xD
<Lamusj> Buenas !!!
<Lamusj> De casualidad alguien sabe como puedo instalar compiz en Xfce ?????
<miniminiyo> XD buena pregunta jeje
<miniminiyo> y sin respuesta por mi aprte..
<miniminiyo> no ay ada en google'
<Lamusj> sii hay, lo que pasa es que lo instale pero no me da los efectos :s
<Lamusj> le doy en consola compiz -replace y nada :/
<miniminiyo> y escribiendo solo $compiz?
<miniminiyo> sin "?"
<braiam> miniminiyo: tienes que instalar el plugin para xcfe
<cousteau> en todo caso,   compiz --replace
<cousteau> y no sé qué tal va en xfce, si va sin más o qué
<cousteau> es --replace, con dos -
<miniminiyo> aqui em dicen...que tienes q isntalar el plugin para xcfe
<Lamusj> braiam: como lo instalo ?
<braiam> lanx: miniminiyo http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1324503&postcount=6
<cousteau> tab-complete
<miniminiyo> braiam la info es para otra persona xD
<braiam> O.o
<miniminiyo> de todas todas pongo..
<miniminiyo> para q tengan compiz en xcfe el amigo braiam da link..-->http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1324503&postcount=6
<aguitel_> cual es el comando para bajar un paquete deb + todas sus dependencias ?
<braiam> aguitel_: apt-get install "paquete"
<miniminiyo> el dice apra bajarlo y retenerlo en algun sitio para luego instalarlo en otro pc?
<aguitel_> braiam, en mi caso necesito bajar network manager y pasarlo a otra pc sin conexion ,por lo tanto necesito todas sus dependencias
<miniminiyo> pero si usas ubuntu en el otro pc
<miniminiyo> este deberia de meter con el network maaager
<braiam> aguitel_: apt-cache depends "paquete"
<aguitel_> braiam, pero eso no me lo baja
<braiam> copias lo que hay sale y luego haces apt-get download "todos los paquetes"
<aguitel_> braiam, servira esto ?http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=310020
<cousteau> no era algo como build-deps?
<braiam> eso es para las dependencias de make cousteau, el quiere las dependencias normales
<Triviox> Buenas.. tengo un problemita con los drivers libres de mi tarjeta de video..
<Triviox> hasta ahora usaba los privativos de ati, opté por los libres y funcionan.. pero al tratar de abrir un juego me pasa lo siguiente:
<Triviox> ----- R_InitOpenGL -----
<Triviox> Setup SDL display connection
<Triviox> Initializing OpenGL display
<Triviox> Loading GL driver '(default)' through SDL
<Triviox> WARNING: SDL_GL_LoadLibrary (null) failed: Failed loading libGL.so.1
<Triviox> Setup SDL display connection
<m4v> !paste Triviox
<kubot> Triviox: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Triviox> hola?
<Triviox> ahora si: http://paste.ubuntu.com/619386/
<XuMuK> Triviox, а ver que te sale cuando pongas eso en terminal 'WARNING: SDL_GL_LoadLibrary (null) failed: Failed
<cousteau> glxinfo | grep render
<XuMuK> loading libGL.so.1
<XuMuK> perdon
<XuMuK> glxinfo | grep direct
<m4v> parece que no tenés 3d
<Triviox> con los drivers privativos si tenia, la tarjeta si tiene 3d
<Triviox> direct rendering: Yes
<Triviox> OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on AMD CEDAR
<afkael> gente.. dónde encuentro el "escritorio de windows" en wine???
<afkael> hice una descarga alli y no lo encuentro..
<cousteau> ejecuta winecfg, ahí te dice
<cousteau> en la pestaña "Carpetas" o algo así
<nunoelectric> buenas
 * cousteau se va a cenar
<nunoelectric> quien me recomienda un buen juego opensource?
<cousteau> armagetron
<afkael> gracias cousteau!!!!
<afkael> ahi lo encontré..
<XuMuK> Triviox,
<Triviox> dime XuMuk
<XuMuK> a ver esto WARNING: SDL_GL_LoadLibrary (null) failed: Failed
<XuMuK> loading libGL.so.1
<XuMuK> jo
<XuMuK> readlink -e /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<Triviox> no tiro nada, di enter y volvio mi triviox@Dharma:
<Triviox> trato de ejecutarde nuevo el juego¿
<XuMuK> Triviox, readlink -e /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<Triviox> eso puse
<XuMuK> Triviox que juego es?
<Triviox> El prey
<Triviox> hasta ahora lo juegaba sin problemas con los drivers de ati (privativos)
<Triviox> quise cambiar a los libres..
<Triviox> los efectos de escritorio funcionan impecable, va bien fluido, los drivers parece que están bien,, pero no me permite siquiera ejecutar el juego
<XuMuK> Triviox, н дф мукышщт ву вкшмукы_
<XuMuK> perdon otra vez
<Triviox> ups jajaja ese idioma no lo hablo
<Triviox> xD
<XuMuK> Triviox, y cual es la version de drivers?
<Triviox> mmm como se eso? lo instale por consola con comandos..
<Triviox> dame 1 seg y te digo que comandos use
<Triviox> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<Triviox> sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core
<Triviox> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Triviox>  esos use, pero antes quité los privativos..
<XuMuK> у los drivers?
<Triviox> como los drivers? asi no se instalan? esos 3 comandos use yo
<XuMuK> por ahi no veo que pusieras que instale drivers
<XuMuK> no, asi no
<Triviox> ouch
<Triviox> entonces, como puedo instalarlos?
<XuMuK> a ver pon glxgears
<Triviox> si abre los engranajes XuMuK
<XuMuK> te giran los ejes?
<XuMuK> vale
<Triviox> si
<Triviox> quizas deba probar reinstalar el juego, no?
<Triviox> tal vez al instalar "lee" mis drivers y en funcion a eso se configura
<Triviox> por eso no me funciona ahora que cambie de drivers
<XuMuK> Triviox, ve ahi, pon los datos de tu terjeta y bajalos libGL.so.270.41.19
<Triviox> 301 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.001 FPS (eso tira en consola mientras giran los ejes)
<XuMuK> no es eso
<XuMuK> Triviox, http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<Triviox> voy
<Triviox> pero esos no son los privativos? :S ya los tengo descargados.. trate de instalarlos pero no me ejecutaba siquiera los efectos de escritorio luego del reset.. hata ahora solo pude jugar con los privativos que por defalt me ofrece instalar ubuntu
<Triviox> hasta*
<XuMuK> Triviox, si, son proprietarios, con los cuales se obtiene el mejor rendimiento
<Triviox> Oks, intentare con esos entonces, gracias XuMuK por tu tiempo! :)
<XuMuK> Triviox, de momento no hay de que
<XuMuK> Triviox, http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-11-2-x86.x86_64.run
<Triviox> tengo el 11.5
<XuMuK> baja este binario y vamos a probar por ahi
<XuMuK> vale
<Triviox> jaja en realida del 11.2 11.3 11.4 11.5 :P
<Triviox> desde terminal lo corres? porque he leido distintas formas de instalarlo
<XuMuK> ejecuta sh /carpeta/driver.run
<Triviox> y en natty no me ha ido bien con los descargados de la pag
<Triviox> a ver..
<XuMuK> si y ademas tienes que correrlo con el gdm parado
<XuMuK> y preferiblemente en runlevel 1
<Triviox> no se que es el gmd, y menos como pararlo
<XuMuK> he puesto gmd?
<XuMuK> es gdm
<Triviox> tampoco se =)
<Triviox> hehe
<XuMuK> Triviox, es el Desktop Manager
<XuMuK> o sea Gnome o KDE, depende que es lo que usas
<Triviox> gnome
<Triviox> ahh tu dices correrlo desde la tt1 por ejemplo, sin el entorno corriendo?
<XuMuK> tambien tienes que tener instalados los linux-headers
<XuMuK> Triviox, ejecuta sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Triviox> oks
<XuMuK> Triviox, si, eso era lo que decia)
<Triviox> eso lo tenia actulizado ya segun la terminal
<XuMuK> vale
<nunoelectric> quienes juegan en linux?
<Triviox> yop
<Triviox> nunoelectri yo juego
<XuMuK> pues con sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop paras el DE y luego haces lo del sh driver.run
<Triviox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/619396/ no me ejecuta con el comando que tu decias XuMuK
<XuMuK> y te esperamos con los drivers instalados ya)
<XuMuK> Triviox, porque te dicho que pongas "sh" delante
<Triviox> ups, perdon!
<nunoelectric> q juegas? yo le doy a veces al wesnoth, assaultcube y pokerth
<Triviox> urban terror , Prey y WorldOfGoo son los 3 que recomendaria
<Triviox> aunqnue solo el urban terror es libre, el resto tienes que pagarlos o conseguir "medicina".. aunque los 3 son nativos de gnulinux (no tienes que emular nada)
<XuMuK> a urban terror a veces juego yo tmbn
<nunoelectric> me habian dicho heroes of newerth, pero crear una cuenta es pago,
<Triviox> 1) Install Driver 8.85 on X.Org 6.9 or later 64-bit    o    2) Generate Distribution Specific Driver Package  XuMuK?
<XuMuK> pero suelo jugar mas al Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
<XuMuK> Triviox, supongo que lo primero
<Triviox> oks
<XuMuK> pero deberias compilarlos con GDM parado
<Triviox> XuMuK, el cod lo corres con wine o playonlinux?
<Triviox> oks
<Triviox> entonces cierro la parte grafica y a compilar el driver
<XuMuK> Triviox, playonlinux o crossover
<XuMuK> Triviox, si
<Triviox> gracias de nuevo XuMuK por la paciencia y el tiempo =)
<XuMuK> será mejor
<XuMuK> Triviox, de nada)
<Triviox> perdon, tuve que salir de la pc, funciono al 100%, gracias XuMuK
<Triviox> instalando desde la tt1 va de maravilla
<Triviox> saludos!
<miniminiyo> los driver de grafica no
<nunoelectric> Trine, ese juego se ve calidad
<XuMuK> Triviox, de nada) para eso estamos)
<jon85p> hola, junto a ubuntu he instalado Fedora 15 pero no puedo iniciar la pantalla de inicio de sesión, me sale que /var/lib/gdm/.ICEauthority no se ha podido actualizar. ¿Me podría ayudar alguien?
<mimecar> jon85p: GDM es independiente en ubuntu y fedora
<mimecar> que sistema estas arrancando?
<jon85p> si, lo se, pero como podria solucionarlo?
<jon85p> ubuntu
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones de ubuntu?
<jon85p> si, aunque uso 10.10
<mimecar> que has modificado en el sistema antes de ese error en gdm?
<jon85p> instalar BT5
<jon85p> pero puedo acceder desde ahí a los archivos de fedora normalmente
<mimecar> que es bts?
<jon85p> Bactrack 5, esta basado en Ubuntu
<jon85p> 10.04
<mimecar> por partes
<mimecar> tienes ubuntu 10.04, backtrack y fedora?
<jon85p> ubuntu 10.10 bactrack y fedora
<mimecar> cada una con particiónes de datos y /home independiente verdad?
<jon85p> si
<mimecar> me parece raro que tengas tres particiones instaladas al mismo tiempo
<jon85p> es peligroso? o algo por el estilo?
<mimecar> no, es dedicar mucho espacio
<mimecar> que mas has modificado en ubuntu?
<jon85p> no, nada mas
<mimecar> ni programas ni actualizaciones?
<mimecar> GDM no se rompe solo
<mimecar> no has añadido repositorios de ppa?
<jon85p> ahh, pues el GDM dañado no es el de Ubuntu
<jon85p> el de fedora
<mimecar> jon85p: no me has dicho al principio que es de ubuntu?
<jon85p> en realidad no dije cual era :/
<mimecar> (23:18:25) mimecar: que sistema estas arrancando?
<mimecar> (23:18:25) jon85p: si, lo se, pero como podria solucionarlo?
<mimecar> (23:18:48) jon85p: ubuntu
<XuMuK> jon85p, tenias que poner usuarios destintos para cada, asi no se te mezclarian los ajustes de /home/$USER
<mimecar> si el error es de fedora, tienes que pedir soporte en fedora
<jon85p> he buscado pero no encuentro, he modifiado los permisos pero nada, mejor formateo esa particion, total es reciuen instalada
<mimecar> como siguen saliendo modificaciones
<mimecar> pasa al canal de #fedora-es y seguimos ahí
<jon85p> bn
<miniminiyo> es mejor que arregles las cosas a q formatees XD
<miniminiyo> asi aprenderas mas
<dannyLopez> por que no puedo abrir enlaces en gnome-terminal y en konsole si puedo abrirlos'
<mimecar> gnome-terminal permite hacerlo?
<XuMuK> mimecar, si, con boton derecho y Abrir enlace
<mimecar> es lo que usas dannyLopez?
<mimecar> konsole me parece que permite pulsar directamente
<XuMuK> dannyLopez, o control+click en el enlace
<dannyLopez> lo lamento, es la conexión de telmex que esta fallando ¬¬_J
<dannyLopez> no, cuando quiero abrir un enlace me manda este mensaje: No se pudo abrir la dirección «http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download» La ubicación especificada no está soportada
<dannyLopez> pero en konsole si puedo abrirlo
<XuMuK> dannyLopez, que cliente de irc utilizas?
<XuMuK> a lo mejor el elink no está completo---
<XuMuK> prueba con este
<dannyLopez> no es por el cliente, cuando actualizo y quiero abrir alguna pagina de la source.list me dice lo mismo
<XuMuK> http://goo.gl/mrhPB
<dannyLopez> No se pudo abrir la dirección «http://goo.gl/mrhPB»
<XuMuK> que raro
<XuMuK> y si lo copias y pegas al navegador?
<dannyLopez> así sí se puede, pero lo que no entiendo es por que en konsole si se puede abrir, mientras que en gnome-terminal no
<mimecar> dannyLopez: son programas difeentes
<dannyLopez> si
<mimecar> no siempre tienen las mismas funciones
<dannyLopez> a otra cosa en gnome-terminal no me funciona F1 que es para la ayuda
<dannyLopez> pues yo pensaba que modificando algo de la gnome-terminal se podia abrir los enlaces, así como se hace en la rxvt-unicode que uno pone unas lineas en .Xdefault para que abra
<fofy> hola
<fofy> hay alguien?
<miniminiyo> se
<fofy> que tal
<dannyLopez> o/
<fofy> tengo un problemia con el mic
<miniminiyo> my irc?
<fofy> resulta que no puedo hacer funcionar el mic interno de la notebook
<dannyLopez> microfono
<fofy> sip
<miniminiyo> aaaa xD
<fofy> microfono
<XuMuK> fofy, en que aplicacion?
<XuMuK> supongo que skype?)
<fofy> en todas
<fofy> no me toma el microfono
<fofy> resulta que tocando configuraciones
<fofy> logre hacerlo funcionar
<XuMuK> fofy, gnome o kde?
<fofy> pero cuando conectaba un mic externo este no funcionaba
<fofy> estoy en kde
<XuMuK> aa, entonces no te puedo ayudar)
<dannyLopez> que emulador de terminal me recomiendan
<fofy> el tema que es algo del kernel por lo que vi
<mimecar> fofy: has subido el volumen del microfono en el panel de control de kde?
<fofy> agregando una linea lo tomaba
<fofy> pero despues no se porque dejo de funcionar
<fofy> y nunca mas lo pude hacer funcionar
<fofy> si puedo usar uno externo
<fofy> ahora estoy en suse, pensando que lo podia solucionar
<fofy> pero sigo con el mismo problema
<fofy> :S
<XuMuK> fofy, que tarjeta de audio tienes, lo sabes?
<XuMuK> fofy, aparece tu micro en ajustes del sonido?
<mimecar1> fofy: has seleccionado en el panel de control de KDE la entrada de audio ?
<mimecar1> kde coge siempre la entrada que da mejor rendimiento
<mimecar1> si no es la que usas, no te funcionará
<XuMuK> ya, por eso lo digo
<dannyLopez> que raro en la xfce4-terminal si me abre los enlaces
<d-arker> instale xp en mi compu ya que mi hermano la ocupaba, pero al instalrlo
<d-arker> el grub se eliminio
<d-arker> y no puedo enttrar a ubuntu desde ase un buen tiempo :S
<mimecar> d-arker: que versión de ubuntu tienes instalada?
<braiam> !grub  d-arker
<kubot> d-arker: GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<d-arker> amm kreo k es la 10.04
<mimecar> !grub2 d-arker
<kubot> mimecar: Lo acabo de decir, mira más arriba ...
<braiam> :/
<mimecar> tienes que usar la parte de grub 2
<d-arker> el problema es este ?
<d-arker> q no tengo lectora
<d-arker> y la pc
<mimecar> usa un usb
<d-arker> no cuenta con opcion de arranque con usb
<d-arker> :S
<braiam> eso ↑
<braiam> O.o
<mimecar> pon el disco duro en otro equipo
<d-arker> seria la unica opsion
<d-arker> opcion
<d-arker> :S
<XuMuK> fofy, ejecuta eso lspci | grep -i audio | awk '{print $0}'
<XuMuK> o ya se ha ido?
<adrian15> d-arker: O a una mala unetbootin + super grub2 disk. Debería poder arrancarte desde tu menú de windows. Luego desde tu ubuntu arreglas el arranque.
<adrian15> La imagen renombrarla a .img para poderla usar como imagen de disquete en el unetbootin si no no te funcionará.
<mimecar> adrian15: y que usa para arrancar?
<bl4ck_> tengo un problema con el apt-get
<fofy> perdon volvi
<adrian15> mimecar: El arranque de windows
<fofy> es una intel creo
<dannyLopez> bueno me voy a oribar la xfsc4 xD
<mimecar> si metes unetbootin te quedarás sin aranque de windows
<adrian15> mimecar: No hombre. El unetbootin se instala como una opción más en el arranque de windows.
<mimecar> seguro que se añade ?
<d-arker> ups
<d-arker> lo mejor sera compara una lectora
<d-arker> y recuperarlo desde el mismo cd grup
<d-arker> verdad
<mimecar> o usar otro ordenador para hacerlo
<adrian15> mimecar: Hombre en eso consiste el Auto Super Grub Disk. A mano me imagino que es el Disk Type que hay que despeglar.
<d-arker> ese es el que tengo
<d-arker> bueno no se que version es pero lo tengo
<adrian15> mimecar: Digo: Type
<d-arker> peron o tengo la lectora
<d-arker> aii tengo meses sin utilizar ubuntu
<adrian15> d-arker: Seguramente tendrás SGD pero no ASGD.
<mimecar> d-arker: por que tu ordenador no tiene lectora?
<mimecar> ubuntu lo has tenido que poner de alguna forma
<d-arker> es como todo mimecar
<d-arker> todo por servir se acaba jajaajj
<d-arker> se descompuso
<XuMuK> fofy, para estar seguros haz esto en terminal lspci | grep -i audio
<d-arker> instalando ubuntu dentro de windows no se podra recuperar el grub
<d-arker> ?
<fofy> ahi te digo
<adrian15> mimecar: Aqui lo tienes explicado en el último parrafo
<fofy> no dice ninguna info
<fofy> ese comando
<d-arker> ustedes son informaticos
<d-arker> ?
<fofy> que paso d-arker?
<XuMuK> fofy, no se como puedeser eso...
<fofy> tengo suse en estos momentos
<XuMuK> fofy, dices que has iniciado con algun parametro al kernel respecto a audio?
<fofy> claro
<XuMuK> fofy, eso no importa
<fofy> googleando
<fofy> encontre una liena de codigo
<fofy> que colocandola lograba hacer funcionar los conectores de audio y mic
<d-arker> amm quiero tomar una carrera pero estoy indesiso
<d-arker> que es mejor telematica o desarrollo de software
<d-arker> ?
<fofy> y tambien hacia que cuando conectaba los auriculares, me anulaba el sonido de los parlantes
<fofy> pero con esa linea se desconfiguro el mic interno
<fofy> y despues nunca mas lo pude hacer funcionar
<XuMuK> fofy, y lsmod -i hda , a ver
<fofy> me dice usage: lsmod
<XuMuK> perdon
<XuMuK> fofy, y lsmod | grep -i hda , a ver
<fofy> snd_hda_codec_conexant    49565  1
<fofy> snd_hda_intel          25104  2
<fofy> snd_hda_codec          95891  2 snd_hda_codec_conexant,snd_hda_intel
<fofy> snd_hwdep               6198  1 snd_hda_codec
<fofy> snd_pcm                88841  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec
<fofy> snd                    67246  15 snd_seq_dummy,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_codec_conexant,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer
<fofy> snd_page_alloc          8121  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
<XuMuK> pero aqui no
<XuMuK> !paste|fofy
<kubot> fofy: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<XuMuK> pero ya es tarde)
<fofy> ups perdon
<fofy> lo viste?
<fofy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/619451/
<XuMuK> fofy, pues el modulo de audio lo tienes cargado, seguimos...
<fofy> perfecto
<XuMuK> ps aux |grep -v grep| grep -i pulse
<XuMuK> ps aux |grep -v grep| grep -i alsa
<fofy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/619453/
<fofy> con alsa no tira nada
<fofy> no tengo instalado alsa creo
<XuMuK> fofy, su -c 'killall -15 pulseaudio'
<XuMuK> y con que ose?
<fofy> pero eso no mato todos los servicios de pulseadio?
<XuMuK> si
<XuMuK> quiero que lo pares, pongas micro y lo vuelvas a iniciar
<fofy> ahi lo puse
<fofy> no se si lo paro
<XuMuK> ps aux |grep -v grep| grep -i pulse
<XuMuK> si esta vacio es que sí
<fofy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/619454/
<fofy> aca no tengo sudo
<fofy> creo :S
<fofy> que perdido que estoy :S
<XuMuK> fofy, por eso te lo he puesto con su en vez de sudo
<fofy> ahi lo mate
<fofy> desde el monitor de sistemas
<XuMuK> vale
<XuMuK> pon micro como quieres y reinicialo
<fofy> pero se vuelve a cargar :s
<vianstak> wenas a todos
<vianstak> como instalo un login screen
#ubuntu-es 2012-05-28
<guampa> ah le erre :P
<guampa> "jackd"
<guampa> ese es el nombre
<guampa> no jack, jackd
<sebastian> ahora si
<guampa> te muestra un dialogo preguntando si queres prioridad en tiempo real y no se que?
<sebastian> no
<sebastian> me pidio el pass nada más--
<guampa> para mi igual esto tiene que ver con un kernel mal instalado
<guampa> lo raro es que no parece que hayas instalado un kernel
<guampa> esos paquetes que instalaste no listan un kernel en sus deps
<sebastian> y si pruebo desinstalar el paquete? mucho riesgo ?
<guampa> no en si no tiene riesgo
<guampa> mas que nada dudo que desinstalar esos paquetes haga algo, pero no esta de mas probar
<guampa> sudo apt-get purge ubuntustudio-{audio,generation,recording}
<guampa> eso los desinstala
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> guampa hay algo más que probar ?
<guampa> intentar instalar el kernel realtime
<guampa> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/164327
<guampa> ahi esta el mensaje de error tuyo
<guampa> o sea
<guampa> por lo que leo ahi vos podes arrancar porque elegis OTRO kernel que el que normalmente usas?
<sebastian> ya vuelvo
<sebastian> guampa_ estas ahí todabía ?
<pedr0> Hola a todos
<fabius_> Hola pedro como va ?
<guampa> si sebastian aca estoy
<pedr0> todo bien
<pedr0> alguna novedad por aqui?
<sebastian> guampa , el compañero del foro arreglo reinstalando el kernel desde synapic
<sebastian> "el kernel nuevo"
<fabius_> Alguien me podria ayudar a configurar este programa?
<pedr0> cual programa?
<guampa> sebastian: si pero el tema es que vos al parecer no instalaste ningun kernel, pero bueno se puede intentar
<fabius_> Este irc
<guampa> voy a fijarme como se llama el kernel rt en tu version
<sebastian> listo, te espero
<pedr0> mmm que cliente de irc estas utilizando fabius_ ?
<fabius_> x-chat gnome 0.3.3
<fabius_> 0.3.0
<sebastian> guampa_ mirando el synaptic encontre unos que se llaman : linux-headers : linux kernel headers for version 3.0.0
<sebastian> instalados
<guampa> si esos te figuran como instalados
<sebastian> se
<sebastian> tambien kerneloops-daemon
<guampa> no lo puedo encontrar
<sebastian> q problema, no?
<sebastian> encima en el foro dicen que si no lo arreglas trae futuros problemas mayores
<guampa> aver aca
<guampa> http://askubuntu.com/questions/72964/how-can-i-install-a-realtime-kernel
<guampa> ves, no es un paquete de synaptic
<guampa> dice que lo tenes que compilar
<guampa> entonces no lo podes haber instalado
<sebastian> claro...
<sebastian> me voy a comprar , en 5 vuelvo
<guampa> ok
<ELETRONICO_HW> alguien sabe sobre c o c++ ?
<guampa> ELETRONICO_HW: pregunta en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<sebastian> guampa ya estoy , me decias?
<sebastian> necesito arreglar un problema : cannot read the linux header - you need to load the kernel first !!
<sebastian> como puedo arreglarlo ?
<sebastian> hola.... alguien me daría una mano con esto ??
<sebastian>  cannot read the linux header - you need to load the kernel first !!
<sebastian> nesecito desinstalar el ubuntustudio pero no me figura instalado en el synaptic
<chilicuil> sebastian: ese mensaje te aparece cuando...?
<sebastian> antes de iniciar el sistema
<sebastian> despues del booteo
<chilicuil> no se a que se refiere, deja ver si encuentro algo en internet
<sebastian> dale..
<chilicuil> sebastian: el sistema es funcional?
<sebastian> sip
<chilicuil> mmm, bueno parece ser un problema de particiones, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1914075
<chilicuil> http://superuser.com/questions/381539/cannot-read-the-linux-header-new-install-old-machine
<sebastian> chilicuil_ el problema comenzo despues de instalar el ubuntustudio, antes a esto no pasasba nada...
<sebastian> a ver me fijo
<dylan66> con ese mensaje no arranca el sistema
<chilicuil> sebastian: mmm, ubuntustudio es un metapaquete, instala otros paquetes, si lo desintalas seguramente dejara algunos instalados por el.., si dices que eso paso justo despues de que has instalado ubuntustudio, a mi me parece que podrias buscar en synaptic la palabra «kernel» y desinstalar los que no uses, es decir, dejando unicamente los que digan "generic"
<sebastian> chilicuil, esa es buena.... hay q probarla, igual desinstale ya ubuntustudio pero los programas "no desaparecieron del menu" ???
<sebastian> por que sera ?
<sebastian> chilicuil_ estan todos en la lista multimedia...
<chilicuil> sebastian: por lo que te habia dicho, instalar es facil =), arrastra un monton de programas con el, pero para quitarlos, hay que revisar que instalo exactamente ubuntustudio y eliminarlos
<sebastian> bien, si me das una mano vamos desinstalando... abro primero el synaptic
<pae> hola alguien me pude decir que vercion de office corre bien en ubuntu
<chilicuil> version*, he probado office 2007 con wine y funciona bien pae
<Deckon> sebastian, fijate en el man de apt-cache o de apt-get la opcion para ver las dependencias de los paquetes
<chilicuil> sebastian: tal vez primero haria una busqueda en packages.ubuntu.com, buscando ubuntustudio, para ver sus dependencias ;)
<chilicuil> o haciendo lo que dice Deckon =)
<sebastian> bueno empiezo por ahí primero...
<sebastian> Deckon_ eso en una terminal ?
<Deckon> sebastian, si
<Deckon> pae, yo e visto desde office 2005 corriendo en wine
<chilicuil> btw, dentro de poco se hara el dia del usuario, si alguien quiere dar una platica, son mas que bienvenidos, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom_ES , si conocen de alguien que quiera, tambien pueden pasarle el toque =P
<Deckon> y de que se habla en esa cosa chilicuil ?
<chilicuil> Deckon: de todo, desarrollo de ubuntu, traduccion de ubuntu, de como usar los programas mas populares, de lo que quieras, de como dar soporte por ubuntu-es ;), de como pedir ayudar por ubuntu-es, de lo que quieras hablar, obvio relacionado con Ubuntu
<sebastian> Deckon en el man del apt-cache dice que la orden showpkg (paquete), debería mostrar las dependencias, pero lo hice y no lo hace
<sebastian> showpkg: no se encontró la orden
<Deckon> deja me revisar sebastian
<sebastian> ok
<Deckon> sebastian, es: show pkg y ese comando no te muestra las dependencias
<Deckon> sebastian, revisa el man de dpkg-deb
<sebastian> estoy interpretando mal entonces, pero juraria que dice eso...
<Deckon> Displays the package records for the named packages.
<Deckon> eso es lo que hace el parametro show pkg
<sebastian> yo lo tengo en español..
<Deckon> registro no es igual a dependencia o eso creo yo
<sebastian> Deckon: podrías ver esto, así me aperece : http://pastebin.com/BcB4yAMF
<Deckon> ya veo, pues si se supone que te deberia de mostrar las dependencias, como estas corriendo el comando?
<sebastian> lo pongo directamente en la terminal asi:
<sebastian> showpkg ubuntustudio
<Deckon> apt-cache showpkg ubuntustudio
<sebastian> ahhh...ahi veo
<Deckon> es terriblemente enredoso apt en mi opinion...
<sebastian> si.. parece asi... me puso : N: No se ha podido localizar el paquete ubuntustudio
<Deckon> eso significa que el paquete no tiene ese nombre
<Deckon> intenta con ubuntu-studio
<sebastian> no, tampoco...
<Deckon> ok has esto apt-cache search ubuntustudio
<sebastian> bueno man , te agradezco la ayuda, mañana la sigo me tengo que ir a dormi..
<Deckon> ok
<sebastian> para , ahi encontró.. con el search..
<Deckon> que paquetes encontro?
<sebastian> y muchos...
<sebastian> si queres t hago un paste
<Deckon> a ver
<sebastian> http://pastebin.com/GGDeVStU
<Deckon> sebastian, entonces supongo el que estas buscando es ubuntustudio-desktop
<sebastian> y supongo
<Deckon> apt-cache showpkg ubuntustudio-dektop
<sebastian> dale me fijo
<sebastian> N: No se ha podido localizar el paquete ubuntustudio-dektop
<Deckon> oO
<Deckon> pues ni idea entonces
 * chilicuil se pregunta como lo ha instalado
<Deckon> me voy
<Deckon> noches gente
<itxshell> buenas
<saranpio> buenas
<furiousd> sebastian, ahí donde pegas las salida de apt-cache
<furiousd> dice ubuntustudio-dektop y es "ubuntustudio-desktop"
<maca> Hola. Miren, intento conectar con otro pc para temas de archivos, y lo hago a través de sshfs en la terminal. Y me dice read: connection reset by peer... He estado mirando por internet, probé con reinstalar  de nuevo el openssh en la pc al que quiero conectarme, y nada. ¿qué puedo hacer? no se me ocurre nada mas... me temo que fue hackeado, o algo así según he leído por internet.
<maca> Al principio, la primera vez, funcionaba perfectamente. Pero luego, al  dia siguiente, no me deja conectar con ese pc. ..
<hans_> hola sepuede  copyar un livecd a un usb para instalar desde el usb
 * xoan buenas
<saranpio> hola
<neo_> hola
<Deckon> o/
<pegasus> buen dia a todos , una consulta como abro un puerto en un squid con ubuntu
<guampa> que firewall usas pegasus?
<pegasus> alguna orientacion les agradeceria
<pegasus> tengo un servidor squid lo administro con webmin en ubuntu
<guampa> que firewall usas?
<guampa> pegasus: ok, uses el que uses, tenes que abrir el puerto tcp/3128
<pegasus> yo tengo entendido que el squid es el firewall
<guampa> no
<guampa> squid es un proxy
<guampa> un proxy web
<neo_> yo lo administro con webmin
<guampa> bueno, desde el webmin entonces abri el puerto tcp/3128
<pegasus> guampa quiere decir que tengo un firewall y un proxy , dos cosas diferentes
<guampa> sip, el firewall controla entre otras cosas que puertos son accesibles
<pegasus> ok
<guampa> el proxy web es principalmente para tener una cache de recursos web, es decir un navegador en vez de pedirle los recursos directamente a los sitios se los pide al proxy
<pegasus> entonces abro el puerto en el firewall , no se hace ningun cambio en el archivo squid.conf eso metratas de decir
<guampa> el proxy hace la conexion a los  sitios, le reenvía los recursos al navegador, y los guarda en una cache
<guampa> la proxima vez teoricamente el recurso se sirve directo de la cache, mejorando la velocidad de respuesta
<guampa> en el archivo squid.conf podes definir en que puerto va a "escuchar" el proxy, o sea en que puerto espera por conexiones
<guampa> pero el firewall puede permitir o no el acceso a ese puerto dependiendo de muchos factores que los definis vos
<guampa> el minimo factor es simplemente el protocolo y numero de puerto
<guampa> en el caso del squid por defecto esta configurado para escuchar en tcp/3128
<pegasus> una pregunta el firewall tambien puede ser controlado por webmin porque yo he buscado y no he encontrado nada o no esta instalado
<guampa> si tiene un modulo el webmin
<neo_> baja el modulo
<guampa> para el firewall de linux
<neo_> http://doxfer.webmin.com/Webmin/SquidProxyServer
<neo_> alguien ha instalado inyector de paquetes wifi como el wifislax en ubuntu?
<pegasus> ok gracias por su orientacion :
<neo_> :)
<guampa> neo: la inyeccion de paquetes wifi es offtopic en este canal
<neo_> ok
<neo_> sabes cual es el canal?
<guampa> podes preguntar en #backtrack-es, pero realmente no tengo idea
<neo_> ok muchas gracias
<saranpio> hola me ayudarian por favor
<saranpio> como desactivo todos los cambios que active com compiz
<xangua> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html saranpio
<saranpio> garcias
<saranpio> hola
<saranpio> se me fueron los menus alguien sabe como repararlo
<saranpio> los menus de las ventanas
<fzeta> saranpio: reboot
<saranpio> hola
<fzeta> saranpio: reboot system
<saranpio> que?
<fzeta> eso mismo...
<saranpio> alguien sabe como activar el cubo, la active desde  configuracion compiz peor no aparece el cubo
<saranpio> fzeta, en por frank frazeta?
<xangua> saranpio: unity+cubo=mala idea
<saranpio> bueno entonces no lo activo
<saranpio> para que si anda todo bien mejor lo dejo asi
<fzeta> saranpio: http://goo.gl/CrwiY
<xangua> fzeta: parece que te ofreciste para arreglar su escritorio cuando ande crasheando por el plugin a cada rato ;)
<fzeta> lol!
<saranpio> mejor no activo nada , ademas seguro me pone el sistema unos segundos mas lento
<fzeta> eso son pijadas
 * fzeta usa wmii
<fzeta> mola!!
<saranpio> es mas rapido que unity?
<fzeta> wmii es un gestor de ventanas. Sí te molan más las teclas que el click pues te va a gustar ;-)
<saranpio> recien vi un video no me gusta
<fzeta> para gusto los colores
<saranpio> estoy acostumbrado a usar todo sin entrar en la terminal
<fzeta> pues ya está claro..
<enjuto> buenas
<enjuto> alguien me hecha una mano en la instalacion de driver de una impresora
 * cousteau ha imaginado eso con la voz de enjuto
<enjuto> XD
<enjuto> ay piticli que bonico
<enjuto> pos eso, alguien me echa una mano
<cousteau> qué impresora es?
<enjuto> canon mp499, me he bajado los driver para linux
<cousteau> a lo mejor en "Agregar impresora" te deja seleccionar directamente ese modelo
<enjuto> pero dentro del archivo me vienen 3..... uno deb.tar.gz , otro rpm.tar.gz y el otro en.tar.gz
<enjuto> y no se como instalarlos
<enjuto> en agregar impresora aparece pero luego no consigo que me salga cuando quiero utilizarla por wifi
<xangua> enjuto: si es un deb le das doble clic y el centro de software lo instalal por ti
<enjuto> son todos tar.gz.
<enjuto> y dentro hay las mismas carpetas
<xangua> seguramente viene un deb dentro del deb.tar.gz.......
<cousteau> dale al deb
<enjuto> packages, resources y el archivo install.sh
<cousteau> los paquetes que usa ubuntu son .deb como los de debian
<enjuto> ok
<enjuto> ahora se me ha abierto el centro de software
<cousteau> enjuto, 32b o 64b?
<enjuto> pero sale un error: la dependencia no puede satisfacer:cnijfilster-common
<cousteau> bueno, creo que lo más fácil es descomprimir y ejecutar el script
<cousteau> enjuto, instala primero el common
<cousteau> de tu arquitectura (i386 ó amd64)
<cousteau> y luego el otro
<enjuto> vale ahora
<enjuto> a ver si me aparece en impresoras o logro hacerla funcionar
<cousteau> luego el que no es common
<enjuto> joder que corki soy
<cousteau> el que te ha dado error
<enjuto> estoy d instalar paquetes no se me da nada bien
<enjuto> siempre me hago la picha un lio
<xangua> enjuto: eres peor que el internes esplorers ;)
<enjuto> de todas formas con el unity este no me apaño tampoco....
<enjuto> con lo bien que estaba con mi 10.04...
<enjuto> jajajjaja
<xangua> enjuto: si mantienes la tecla Super/Windows presionada encontrarás una últil guia de atajos de teclado
<enjuto> me molaba mas gnome
<xangua> enjuto: sigues usando gnome
<enjuto> lo he intentando iniciando sesion con gne
<enjuto> gnome
<enjuto> pero luego son todo fallos y cosas raras
<enjuto> y acabo mas desquiciao XD
<enjuto> no consigo que me aparezca la impresora por wifi
<hans_> hola mi pc se me paraliza cuando conecto el cable de red para el otro pc el otro pc si se conecta ?
<enjuto> intento que me funcione  siguiendo esto pero nada http://yabrembre.wordpress.com/2010/11/03/howto-canon-mp495-en-ubuntu-10-4/
<liher> hola gente, tengo instalado ubuntu 12.04 y uso el thunderbird para el correo, me gustaria saber como puedo hacer para que al recibir un email el sistema me lo notifique sin tener el thunderbird abierto, es posible?
<omikron4> bueno ya que estamos en soporte.. y nadie habla..yo puedo decir. que despues de probar los enviroments, llamese escritorio.. el que mejor encaja con mis deseos es unity que lo considero una mezcla de gnome-shell + compiz. Porque habra la distro que abras en gnome.. todas son iguales.. cuando abres ubuntu.. con unity.. sabes que estas en ubuntu y eso me agrada (es un comen tario)
<nilsonmorales> omikron
<nilsonmorales> algun manual facil para linux
<nilsonmorales> para aprender a usar linux
<ElWuilMeR> nilsonmorales, vas a Accesorios - Terminal y escribes man y cualquier comando que quieras aprender. Ej: man ls
<ElWuilMeR> nilsonmorales, otro comando importante es help ^^ son grandes herramientas para aprender.
<nilsonmorales> en cualquier distro?
<omikron4> nilsonmorales: todos los manuales de linux.. son casi iguales.. tendrias que probar un distro e ir solventando problemas conforme aparecen.. osea que se hace camino al andar.. linux. tiene muchas forks. podriamos decir que linux es la consola.. o la bash y las demas distros intentan que te comuniques con el sistema de una forma en particular
<nilsonmorales> gracias son cosas generales pero que si uno no las sabe no sabe que hacer
<nilsonmorales> solo llegas al escritorio y no pasas de ahi
<omikron4> algunas distros como opensuse. debes indicar la ruta. por ejemplo /usr/sbin/fdisk
<nilsonmorales> por ejemplo algo importante para cualquier os es saber configurar
<nilsonmorales> por lo menos internet conection
<omikron4> nilsonmorales: si llegas al escritorio ya tienes en el menu.. muchas opciones, dependiendo de lo que quieras hacer
<nilsonmorales> ya sea wireless o modem 3g
<nilsonmorales> si omicron gracias yo me refiero como en todo si no sabes si tienes el driver
<omikron4> nilsonmorales: en ubuntu, dependiendo de la tarjeta de red, casi o apenas necesitas hacer nada.. y si es por cable, lo que pasa es que se conecta directamente
<nilsonmorales> no sabras si algo te va a funcionar o no
<nilsonmorales> que requerimientos me pide ubuntu
<nilsonmorales> no creo que la pregunta seria
<omikron4> yo no necesito descargar ningun drive3r con ubuntu.. suelen funcionar casi todos los elementos del hardware
<nilsonmorales> me corre ubuntu con 256 ram
<omikron4> nilsonmorales: eso el el requerimiento minimo.. asi que como ubiquity que es el programa de instalacion grafica.. ya te ocupa eso.. yo de ti me descargaria la version alternate
<omikron4> y una vez instalado te corre con 256 Mb de ram
<omikron4> despues sabiendo que tienes tan poca ram.. pues debes mirar un escritorio o una distro que sea ligera como lxde
<omikron4> que se llamaria lubuntu
<omikron4> o sea. alternate downloads   lubuntu
<pegasus> hola, estado buscando como instalar iptables en webmin pero no encuentro una guia en internet o alguien me pudiera dar una orientacion
<pegasus> alguna ayuda
<openhuese_recloc> hola todos quisiera saber si alguien puede ayudarme me gustaria bajar unos themes para el sell gnome
<openhuese_recloc> y no tengo la menor idea de donde los saco
<maca> unos themes?
<maca> la viste desde alguna web?
<maca> me das el link? a lo mejor se me ocurre algo para ayudarte
<openhuese_recloc> <maca> look feel algo asi
<maca> es un theme? el look feel?
<openhuese_recloc> no la pagina
<maca> ah. Tú que tipo de escritorio tienes ahora? el genome? o el unity?
<maca> http://gnome-look.org/, era este?
<openhuese_recloc> gnome-shell.deviantart.com/gallery/28081982 esta es la pagina creo que es la ultima actualizacion descarda
<openhuese_recloc> <maca> ya abri la pagina
<maca> de acuerdo. Qué tema te gusta? Qué página?
<openhuese_recloc> http://gnome-look.org ya elegi el primero gnome shells que aparece ya te doy el nombre y lo descargo
<openhuese_recloc> maca este el nombre y ya lo estoy descargando
<openhuese_recloc> Gnome shell theme Red WIP
<openhuese_recloc> maca ya esta descargado ahora como lo instalo
<maca> dime, en qué formato está? en zip?
<openhuese_recloc> maca 7z
<maca> Vale, descomprimelo, normalmente tiene que haber una carpeta dentro
<maca> sácalo al escritorio
<maca> luego díme qué ves
<maca> es una carpeta?
<openhuese_recloc> maca  este error me sale cuando intento descomprimirlo Gnome shell theme Red WIP
<maca> qué te dice el error?
<openhuese_recloc> maca home/ramon/Descargas/gnome_shell_theme_red_wip_by_cbowman57-d51hs67.7z ha fallado con el siguiente error: Fallo al localizar el programa 7z en el PATH.
<maca> eso es tal vez porque no tienes el formato 7z instalado. Instalte con el centro de software el 7z
<maca> busca por 7zip
<openhuese_recloc> maca ok el centro de sofware y lo descargo
<maca> bien, es 7zip. Avísame cuando estés listo
<openhuese_recloc> maca lo estoy bajando pero me dice que es de fuentes no confible y me tiro un error
<openhuese_recloc> ya lo arregle era el pluink para formatos rar
<maca> ah
<maca>  vale
<openhuese_recloc> maca ya lo instale
<maca> muy bien, ahora trata de sacar al escritorio el contenido del 7z
<maca> el que has descargado
<maca> es como si fuera el rar, el 7z
<openhuese_recloc> maca el 7z ya lo descomprimi y quedo en formato tar
<maca> en tar?. Vale, descomprimelo a su vez también al escritorio
<maca> a ver si hay una carpeta. Hay una carpeta, no?
<openhuese_recloc> maca ya lo pasa al escritorio se llama la carpeta Red WIP 5281730
<maca> Es una carpeta?
<maca> bien
<openhuese_recloc> maca si es una carpeta con un monton de nombres
<openhuese_recloc> que estan adentro
<maca> vale, es así
<openhuese_recloc> maca y ahora que hago
<maca> ahora, la raíz de esta carpeta es "Red WIP 5281730"
<maca> paso a paso, paciencia
<maca> lo importante es que entiendas
<openhuese_recloc> maca ok voy entender ahunque me cueste
<maca> Ahora, normalmente los temas están en usr shares
<maca> haz esto
<maca> abre la terminal
<openhuese_recloc> maca ok ya la abri
<maca> bien
<maca> ahora, como la carpeta esa está en el escritorio: escribe esto:
<maca> cd /home/tuusuario/Escritorio
<openhuese_recloc> maca ok
<openhuese_recloc> MACA YA INGRESE AL ESCRITORIO EN LA TERMINAL
<maca> bien. Ahora movemos la carpeta:
<openhuese_recloc> maca ok
<openhuese_recloc> maca que es lo que debo escribir para mover la carpeta no conosco los comandos
<maca> sudo mv ./"Red WIP 5281730" /usr/share/themes/
<maca> salió bien? comprueba navegando con nautilus en el usr shares themes si está el archivo ahí
<maca> como verás, encontrarás otros temas que hay por defecto en ubuntu
<openhuese_recloc> maca este es el error que me sale en la terminal v: falta el operando archivo de destino después de «./Red WIP /usr/share/themes/»
<maca> has escrito mal
<maca> no admite separaciones, porque la terminal piensa que Red es una carpeta y WIP es un comando.
<maca> Para nombres separados, tienes que poner comillas, para que la terminal entienda que todo eso es un nombre
<maca> escribe así:
<openhuese_recloc> maca ya lo hice faltaba una cadena en el nombre en directorio
<maca> sudo mv ./"Red WIP 5281730" /usr/share/themes/
<openhuese_recloc> maca ahora no me tiro error
<maca> bien. Ahora comprueba manualmente si existe allí donde debería estar. Además verás otros temas que viene por defecto ubuntu
<openhuese_recloc> maca lo hago con la terminal o con el explorador de archivos
<maca> con el explorador de archivos
<maca> normal, sin sudo ni nada
<maca> sólo ver si está ahí
<maca> en /usr/share/themes/
<openhuese_recloc> maca ok si aparece junto con otros
<maca> perfecto. Ahora, vete a la configuración de sistema. Donde normalmente haces para cambiar el tema
<maca> en el apariencia
<maca> ahora normalmente, en teoría debería aparecerte
<openhuese_recloc> maca me fije y no no aparece
<maca> prueba reinciar el equipo
<openhuese_recloc> maca gracias ahora me fijo lo reinicio
<openhuese_recloc> maca no funca
<maca> lo sé, tranquilo
<maca> a mi tampoco
<maca> estoy pensando
<openhuese_recloc> maca ok pensa yo te espero
<vientosolar> GUENAS
<openhuese_recloc> vientosolar hola
<maca> openhuese, qué tienes, genome shell o unity??
<openhuese_recloc> vientosolar genome shell
<vientosolar> Una pregunta. Como le hago para actualizar los repositorios. No me ha dejado volver a actualizar el sistema..
<openhuese_recloc> maca genome shell creo porque me aparecen solo 5 themes
<maca> vale.
<openhuese_recloc> maca a vos te funco
<vientosolar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1012277/
<cyberplop> hola! muachos!!
<dylan66> para actualizar apt-get update
<maca> estoy trabajando con el caso themes... paciencia
<openhuese_recloc> maca y me fije en la pagina de donde lo descarge y no dice como instalarlo tampoco
<dylan66> cual es el problema openhuese_recloc ?
<openhuese_recloc> dylan66 gnome shells theme
<Biblioclasta> vientosolar, has probado cambiar a la ubicacion de descarga de los repositorios?
<dylan66> dbes colocarlo en la carpeta usr/share/themes
<dylan66> y seleccionarlo con gnome-tweak-tool
<dylan66> ademas tener la extension de seleccion de temas
<openhuese_recloc> dylan66 gnome twek tool la tengo pero la extencion para la seleccion de temas no se
<cyberplop> Tengo un problema al iniciar ubuntu para generar la instalación "and_rquest :I/O error dev scr0, setor 3764" .... y me dice que no puede leer un bloque
<maca> hay un genome-shell.css. Tal vez deberías ejecutar como programa instalador
<dylan66> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/19/user-themes/
<openhuese_recloc> dylan66 gracias problema solucionado con gnome twek tool muchas pero muchas gracias
<dylan66> de nada
<maca> pues con unity imposible
<dylan66> igual por experiencia no hay ninguna m,as bonito que adwaita
<cyberplop> Alguien sabe sobre problemas para inciar ubuntu en en live!!! par agenerar una instalacion????????????
<maca> tampoco me dice instruciones claras sobre su instalación. Es culpa del desarrollador
<openhuese_recloc> maca gracias ahora me pongo a bajar como loco themes y a instalar gracias por ayudarme
<dylan66> parece un problema del disco duro cyberplop
<cyberplop> dylan66: si... es que intente hacer una instalacion y estando en el live se cerro el programa de instalacion... y ahora ni puedo cargar el live para solucionar.. el problema
<dylan66> no bootea el livecd?
<cyberplop> dylan66: no inica la interfaz grafica
<dylan66> eso no tiene q er con el disco duro sera tu tarjeta
<cyberplop> dylan66: intenta arrancar.. y ni inica.... ahora estoy mirando si la memora tiene algun defecto
<cyberplop> dylan66: es que suena extra;o el bug
<anonimo> Hola! ... molesto un segundo, necesito una recomendación: ¿algún editor como el notepas ++ de windows en GNU? ... Muchas Gracias! :=)
<anonimo> notepad**
<cyberplop> anonimo: gedit
<arp-> gedit
<arp-> o vim de consola..
<cyberplop> arp-: nano!!!
<anonimo> genial. puede que gedit no tenga para elegir la codificación del texto?
<arp-> ma que nano
<arp-> nano es un horror
<arp-> anonimo:  si tiene
<cyberplop> anonimo: sip... puedes codigicarlo.. y escribir en cualquier "formato"... que sea de texto plano
<cyberplop> !bug
<kubot> ¿Quieres reportar un bug? Leé https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | Usa comando « ubuntu-bug <nombre del paquete> » para crear un reporte, de no ser posible reporta directamente en launchpad http://bugs.ubuntu.com/.
<dylan66> viene alguna info sobre tu error en la web
<dylan66> relacionada con el mbr
<anonimo> bueno, genial. muchas gracias.
<anonimo> saludos!
<dylan66> recomiendan hacer un fdisk -l
<dylan66> perdon un fdisk /dev/sdx
#ubuntu-es 2012-05-29
<JoseC> Compañeros... como se llama o donde encuentro el codigo de la parte de ubuntu de la instalacion donde va mostrando el proceso, y a la vez pasando unas imagenes explicando las bondades de ubuntu.. etc etc?
<sebastian> hola amigos , al bootear, antes de iniciar xubuntu, me sale este error: cannot read the linux header
<sebastian> you need to load the kernel first
<sebastian> y luego:
<sebastian> "no se pudo entrar ni por la entrada predeterminada ni por la de respaldo"
<sebastian> entro a la "version anterior de linux*
<sebastian> y el sistema funciona
<sebastian> todo esto comenzo despues de instalar "ubuntustudio"
<sebastian> como puedo solucionarlo ??
<Biblioclasta> eso suena como un problema de grub
<sebastian> Biblioclasta_ como estas? sabes que puedo probar para buscar la solucion?
<Biblioclasta> como estás sebastian? Parece ser un problema del grub, dependiendo el grado de funcionalidad del sistema que tengas es lo que podrias tratar de hacer.
<sebastian> funciona exelente
<Biblioclasta> posiblmente lo que paso es que ubuntu estudio tenga un kernel a medida y al desintalarlo no reconfiguro el grub
<sebastian> biblioclasta: algo de eso , encioma no saco los programas del paquete... quedaron todos en el menú
<Biblioclasta> ya habias forzado una actualizacion de grub verdad?
<sebastian> me parece que ayer lo había hecho
<Biblioclasta> el tema es el siguiente, no soy experto en grub, si el grub se jode el sistema no arranca...
<sebastian> la verdad, no se para que toco.. linux parece ser muy suceptible para dedos nobatos
<Biblioclasta> sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc es lo yo haría
<sebastian> pero , de alguna forma segue arrancando..
<Biblioclasta> si alguien por el foro tiene mejores ideas, es el momento para sugerir jajaja
<sebastian> Biblioclasta: hay riesgo de que nunca vuelva a arrancar o algo así,... reinstalacion y todo el baruyo ?
<Biblioclasta> el grub tiene consola, deja hacer varias cosas.
<sebastian> bueno , si no hay objesion,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc...
<Biblioclasta> en el peor de los casoa vas a tener que iniciar con un live y seguir intentanto resucitar el grub desde alli.
<Biblioclasta> que pense que era el caso actual
<sebastian> y a ver que pasa... mmm enrealidad arranque el sistema desde la opcion : iniciar una version anterior de linux
<sebastian> no exactamente textual, se entiende ?
<Biblioclasta> sip
<sebastian> pero algo así dice jjj
<sebastian> bueno .. a probar!
<sebastian> en un rato te cuento si fue :) o asi :{
<Biblioclasta> jajja
<sebastian> por el momento te cuento que me salio un dialogo..
<sebastian> linea de ordenes de linux
<Biblioclasta> que dice?
<sebastian> <Aceptar>  ?
<Biblioclasta> antes de aceptar?
<sebastian> la siguiente linea de ordenes de linux se extrajo del archivo...
<sebastian> <</etc/default/grub>> o del parámetro <<kopt>>
<Biblioclasta> mmm. bien
<sebastian> en el archivo <<menu.lst>> de la versión anterior del GRUB
<sebastian> Por favor, compruebe que es correcta y modifíquela si es necesario.
<sebastian> La linea de ordenes se puede dejar en blanco.
<sebastian> todo esto !!
<sebastian> y despues la pregunta existencial...
<sebastian> me parece que da lugar a la escritura...
<Biblioclasta> veo, la verdad que no estoy seguro, como te digo nunca meti mano al grub2
<sebastian> mejor esperamos que haga presencia algun compañero q sepa pilotear la nave no ?
<Biblioclasta> mejor
<sebastian> bueno,, ese cartel lo cierro mientras , que decis ?
<Biblioclasta> si, control + c
<sebastian> ok , gracias.. si hablas con alguien por favor contale del tema , yo voy a estar por aca..
<sebastian> hola amigos , al bootear, antes de iniciar xubuntu, me sale este error: cannot read the linux header
<sebastian>  you need to load the kernel first
<sebastian> "no se pudo entrar ni por la entrada predeterminada ni por la de respaldo"
<sebastian> entro a la "version anterior de linux*
<sebastian> y el sistema funciona todo esto comenzo despues de instalar "ubuntustudio" como puedo solucionarlo ??
<xangua> sebastian: has actualizado el kernel recientemente¿ instalaste un kernel de terceras fuentes¿
<sebastian> xagua, lo unico que hice fue lo que puse ahí y luego con biblioclasta hice esto:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<sebastian> pero no reinicie por las dudas... a ver si no arranca más...
<sebastian> xagua_ alguna sugerencia ?
<sebastian> xagua: lo que me dijeron es que quisas el ubuntustudio tenia un kernel como dependencia.. y alla generado algun conflicto
<Deckon> sebastian, tu instalaste ubuntu y luego instalaste ubuntustudio?
<sebastian> Deckon utilizo xubuntu, pero instale el pack ubuntu-studio
<sebastian> luego lo desinstale...
<sebastian> pero no solucionó el problema
<Deckon> que problema?
<sebastian> además , los programas siguen alli en el menu
<sebastian> ahora te lo vuelvo a copiar..
<sebastian> hola amigos , al bootear, antes de iniciar xubuntu, me sale este error: cannot read the linux header
<sebastian>  you need to load the kernel first
<sebastian> "no se pudo entrar ni por la entrada predeterminada ni por la de respaldo"
<sebastian> entro a la "version anterior de linux
<Deckon> ok, vayamos por partes...tienes los headers de tu kernel instalado?
<sebastian> no se ni que es un headers y menos un kernel..
<Deckon> :S
<Deckon> busca linux-headers
<sebastian> :[ sip
<sebastian> donde ?
<sebastian> en internet?
<Deckon> sebastian, tienes 2 entradas en tu grub con 2 kerneles diferentes y slo puedes entrar con la entrada antigua?
<sebastian> si es verdad..
<sebastian> entonces...
<sebastian> una debe ser eliminada  ?
<Deckon> no
<Deckon> busca en una terminalo o por synaptic linux-header y ve si lo tienes instalado
<sebastian> ahí me fijo...
<sebastian> Deckon: hay varios..
<Deckon> dime si tienes instalado alguno
<sebastian> unos dicen : 3.0.0.12
<sebastian> 3.0.0.18
<sebastian> 3.0.0.19
<sebastian> y otros terminan con "generic"
<Deckon> solo dime si tienes alguno instalado y cual es
<sebastian> tengo seis instalados , entre ellos los que te puse antes
<Deckon> oO
<sebastian> perdon 7
<Deckon> linux-header o linux?
<sebastian> linux-headers-3.0.0.12 por ejemplo
<sebastian> y tambien linux-headers-3.0.0.12-generic
<sebastian> puede ser que ubuntu-studio , aya instalado algunos ?
<Deckon> rayos que horror
<Deckon> e cual es el kernel(linux) mas nuevo que tienes y luego revisas que tengas un linux-header con esa misma version instalado
<sebastian> a ver...
<sebastian> o sea que busco ahora kernel ? en synaptic
<Deckon> s/e/ve
<Deckon> no, linux
<sebastian> tengo xubuntu 12.04, es eso ?
<Deckon> no...mmmm....esa es la distro y version de la misma que tienes
<Deckon> sebastian, busca en google que es un kernel
<sebastian> aca en synaptic hay uno instalado que dice "linux-generic 3.3.3.30.24"
<Deckon> ok, ese es el de mayor numeracion que tienes?
<Deckon> seria bueno que te informaras sobre que es y que hace un kernel sebastian
<xangua> sebastian: entonces si instalaste un kernel de terceras fuentes¿
<xangua> el último kernel en precise es 3.2.0.24.26
<sebastian> y aca dice algo como que es la parte del sistema operativo que administra el accese a el hardware...
<sebastian> xangua, sin darme cuenta , parcece que sí...
<sebastian> para mi vino colado en el ubuntu-studio...
<sebastian> fue lo unico que instale en estos días..
<xangua> de causaludad, fue de http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ ¿ sebastian
<Deckon> sebastian, instalaste mediante un ppa o alguna cosa rara asi?
<sebastian> no , por dios que no, lo hice desde synaptic..
<sebastian> y desde alli tambien lo desinstale
<xangua> sebastian: no, no vino colado; tuviste que haber bajado manualmente los paquetes a mano e instalarlos
<xangua> sebastian: lo mejor es desinstalar ese kernel y usar solo los que el repositorio oficial de ubuntu te provee
<sebastian> mmm.... no recuerdo haberlo hecho.
<sebastian> bien .. como sería eso , dejo solo los generic ?
<Deckon> sebastian, ahorita estas en tu ubuntu?
<sebastian> si
<xangua> sebastian: no, quitar linux 3.3.3.30.24
<Deckon> abre una terminal y pasa la salida de unamr -r
<Deckon> *uname -r
<sebastian> bien..
<sebastian> todo junto ?
<Deckon> no talcual te lo pongo: uname -r
<sebastian> 3.0.0-19-generic
<sebastian> ahí esta
<Deckon> que version de xubuntu tienes?
<sebastian> 11.04
<Deckon> 11.04 o 12.04?
<sebastian> no 11.04
<sebastian> Deckon_ perdon 11.10
<Deckon> ok, abre un terminal y ponle sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade y dime si te regresa actualizasiones y/o paquetes retenidos
<sebastian> esta tirando una lista larga
<Deckon> si, cuan do termine te dira hay x actualizaciones x retinos x no se que mas
<Deckon> *retenidos
<sebastian> Descargados 12,8 MB en 1min. 30seg. (142 kB/s)
<sebastian> E: No se pudo bloquear /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso no disponible temporalmente)
<sebastian> E: No se pudo bloquear el directorio de administración (/var/lib/dpkg/), ¿quizás haya algún otro proceso utilizándolo?
<sebastian> puso esto
<sebastian> sera por synaptic ?
<Deckon> tienes abierto synaptic?
<sebastian> si
<Deckon> si, es por eso
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> ahi va...
<sebastian> 1 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 0 no actualizados.
<sebastian> Necesito descargar 21,4 kB de archivos.
<sebastian> Se utilizarán 4.096 B de espacio de disco adicional después de esta operación.
<sebastian> ¿Desea continuar [S/n]?
<JoseC> s
<JoseC> y enter
<Deckon> que es lo que va a actualizar?
<sebastian> Deckon ok
<sebastian> listo
<Deckon> que fue lo que actualizo?
<sebastian> Desempaquetando el reemplazo de acpi-support .
<Deckon> :S tenia esperanza que tuvieras paquetes retenidos...
<Deckon> no tengo ni idea que rayos le pasa a tu sistema
<sebastian> ok mañana la seguimos , saludos,me voy a dormir...
<Deckon> ok, bye
<remaster> Como sincronizo un iphone 4 con rhythmbox? me lo detecta como iPod no se si sea correcto....
<snake__> podrian pasarme un canal donde comenten algo de hackin en español
<chilicuil> snake__: tal vez #backtrack-es, aunque lo usaria para lanzar nuevamente la pregunta, seguramente por alla saben de mas sitios
<obelich> hola
<obelich> buenas noches
<obelich> estoy instalando un proxy
<obelich> pero tengo un ubuntu lxde muy basico en que parte pongo el ip de mi proxy local para que sea usado como cache ?
<obelich> lelamal, hola
<obelich> alguien que sepa sobre squid3 ?
<lelamal> obelich: no, lo siento
<obelich> oks gracias :)
<lelamal> de nada :)
<obelich> alguien que tenga experiencia con el squid3 o con liquid galaxy ?
 * xoan buenas
<elhoir> hola a todos, en mi equipo (Ubuntu 12.04) no puedo iniciar Unity 3D
<elhoir> y Unity 2D no se inicia correctamente, aunque al menos salen los lanzadores
<elhoir> unity --reset no termina de ejecutarse, hay un par de asserts en la ejecución, y si cierrl el terminal sin que termine, unity se va al garete...
<elhoir> alguna idea?
<elhoir> he probado configurando un nuevo usuario y no pasa, asi que es algo especifico de mi usuario actual
<elhoir> pero, ¿el qué?
<Ezequiel__> hola
<guampa> buenas
<titiritero> una consulta... en el ubuntu server se resuelve el problema de que el user y el root compartan la misma contraseña ?
<titiritero> o, haciendo chpasswd root cambio de contraseña?
<titiritero> ???
<guampa> user y root no comparten la contraseña
<titiritero> en el server ?
<guampa> no...
<titiritero> es similar al debian en todo caso
<titiritero> en donde se define root y user con contraseña por separado ya en la instalacion
<dabor> titiritero, si te gusta similar al debian se configura y te queda igual, sin sudo
<guampa> debian te lo da opcional en la instalacion, ubuntu no
<titiritero> ok
<guampa> titiritero: si queres un shell de root podes usar sudo -i
<titiritero> me gusta de ubuntu eso de q q te busca el driver :P no tengo ganas de buscarlo yo...
<titiritero> pero eso de q el root y user por lo general en la version desktop son el mismo
<titiritero> le noto peligroso
<guampa> no no
<guampa> no son el mismo en ninguna version de ubuntu
<guampa> ni comparten el password
<titiritero> .....
<titiritero> y
<titiritero> cuando hago
<dabor> titiritero, root y user no son lo mismo, no compraten passwd
<titiritero> sudo apt-get install htop
<titiritero> por ejemplo
<titiritero> me  pide la contraseña
<titiritero> o sudo -s
<dabor> titiritero, solo que el user es miembro del grupo admin cuando usas sudo
<titiritero> y el el mismo q uso para entrar en session
<guampa> ^
<titiritero> .... ok
<guampa> eso es el mecanismo sudo, los uids son distintos y en ubuntu por default root no tiene password
<sebastian_> hola amigos, sigo con el error :  cannot read the linux readers, you need to load the kernel first
<sebastian_> alguien se le ocurre como puedo solucionarlo
<sebastian_> ?
<guampa> sebastian_: con que version del kernel te tira ese error? o sea, vos para arrancar tenes que elegir otro kernel no?
<sebastian_> con la mas reciente... no me dice el detalle
<sebastian_> es al iniciar el sistema
<sebastian_> o sea despues del booteo
<guampa> apreta la tecla shift ni bien arranca el GRUB
<guampa> y ahi entras al menu
<guampa> trata de elegir manualmente una opcion y fijate cual es la que falla, en esas opciones dice el kernel
<sebastian_> ok, entonces me fijo y vuelvo ..
<sebastian_> guampa, ni bien arranca el group sería antes de elegir el sistema operativo ?
<guampa> bueno, "elegir sistema operativo" ES el grub
<guampa> es el menu del grub. si no aparece automaticamente, podes accederlo con shift
<sebastian_> entonces ya se cual falla ...
<guampa> cual?
<sebastian_> y los dos primeros...
<guampa> que version dice?
<sebastian_> me fijo por que igual no me acuerdo... ahora reinicio y vuelvo.
<sebastian_> guampa_  es el 3.0.0.20 generic
<guampa> ok
<sebastian_> y to entro al sistema atravez del 3.0.0.19
<guampa> joya
<guampa> entonces hay que volar el 30.0.0.20 y reinstalarlo
<sebastian_> ok.. dime como nomás
<sebastian_> pregunta: cuando actualizamos la version de linux a una nueva, esto no se soluciona solo ??
<guampa> si, "pero siempre puede fallar" diria tusam
<sebastian_> jajajaj
<guampa> en este caso vamos a intentar que actualice a la nueva version manualmente
<sebastian_> duro duro ... como a la gallina
<guampa> y ver si se arregla asi
<guampa> lol
<sebastian_> ok
<guampa> tira en un terminal sudo dpkg -l linux-*3.0.0.20*
<guampa> y pasa por pastebin
<sebastian_> listo
<guampa> pasa paste
<sebastian_> guampa No se ha encontrado ningún paquete que corresponda con linux-*3.0.0.20*., rarisimo no?
<guampa> entonces sudo apt-get install linux-*3.0.0.20*
<sebastian_> ahi va...
<sebastian_> che se esta oponiendo resistencia: E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete linux-*3.0.0.20*
<sebastian_> E: No se pudo encontrar ningún paquete con la expresión regular «linux-*3.0.0.20*»
<guampa> :[
<guampa> aver
<guampa> 11.04 no ?
<sebastian_> no ., 11.10
<guampa> ok
<guampa> me voy a fijar en packages.ubuntu.com como es que se llama
<sebastian_> listo...
<guampa> ah
<guampa> sudo apt-get install linux-*3.0.0-20*
<sebastian_> ahi voy..
<guampa> estabamos usando un punto en vez del guion
<guampa> puede que te diga que ya esta instalado
<sebastian_> guampa, repitio  lo mismo que hoy
<sebastian_> E: No se pudo encontrar ningún paquete con la expresión regular «linux-*3.0.0.20*»
<guampa> guion
<guampa> copia el comando que puse
<sebastian_> cual comando ?
<guampa> guampa sudo apt-get install linux-*3.0.0-20*
<sebastian_> si ya lo copié
<guampa> estas escribiendo 3.0.0.20 en vez de 3.0.0-20
<sebastian_> y ahora ?
<sebastian_> ahh
<guampa> dale nomas!
<sebastian_> sebastian@sebastian:~$ guampa sudo apt-get install linux-*3.0.0-20*
<sebastian_> guampa: no se encontró la orden
<guampa> xD
<guampa> sin mi nick
<fzeta> xDDD
<sebastian_> jajajaj, no puedo creer lo que soy...
<guampa> sudo apt-get install linux-*3.0.0-20*
<guampa> perdon lo copie del que habia escrito antes
<guampa> :P
<sebastian_> che pero igual eh... puso algo parecido...
<sebastian_> Leyendo listas de paquetes... Hecho
<sebastian_> Creando árbol de dependencias
<guampa> que dice
<sebastian_> y despues:
<sebastian_> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<sebastian_> E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete linux-*3.0.0-20*
<sebastian_> E: No se pudo encontrar ningún paquete con la expresión regular «linux-*3.0.0-20*»
<guampa> ok
<sebastian_> ok así :)
<guampa> aver si poniendo la version
<guampa> sudo apt-get install linux-{image,headers}-3.0.0-20-generic
<sebastian_> ahora si...
<guampa> ok
<sebastian_> te cuento..
<sebastian_> los paquetes indicados a continuacion se instalaron de forma automatica
<sebastian_> y ya no son necesarios.
<guampa> pega mejor en un pastebin lo que dice en la terminal
<sebastian_> bueno voy...
<sebastian_> http://pastebin.com/v2Rh7YZ1
<sebastian_> ahí esta
<guampa> bien, dice que estan instalados, pero estan instalados mal en el grub entonces
<sebastian_> mmm
<guampa> primero "sudo apt-get autoremove" asi limpias esos paquetes automaticos que dice
<sebastian_> ahí esta el problema...
<sebastian_> sin comillas...
<guampa> sip
<sebastian_> esta liberando 18,1 mb
<guampa> bien
<sebastian_> desinstalando una listita bastante larga
<guampa> son esos que estan en el paste
<sebastian_> prosesando disparadores
<sebastian_> y termino!
<guampa> joya
<guampa> ahora a volar el kernel problematico y reinstalar despues
<sebastian_> como se instalaron , tenes idea ?
<sebastian_> ok
<guampa> porque los necesitaba algun otro paquete que ya has desinstalado
<guampa> sudo apt-get purge linux-{image,headers}-3.0.0-20-generic
<sebastian_> hay virus o cosas así en internet con linux ?
<guampa> hay, pero la posibilidad de que tengas un problema es infima
<sebastian_> se liberaran 129 mb continuar ? S
<guampa> sepe
<sebastian_> pesadito el kernel , no ?
<sebastian_> para que utilizar dos ?
<sebastian_> uno no es sufisiente ?
<guampa> eh, y si porque le ponen todos los drivers posibles
<guampa> si, pero cuando sale uno nuevo?
<guampa> hay que instalarlo, por las dudas el kernel viejo queda
<sebastian_> ahh, este fue el caso entonces..
<guampa> justo para casos como el tuyo
<sebastian_> y si despues funciona bien el nuevo , se debe eliminar el viejo ?
<sebastian_> termino !
<guampa> si queres si, yo compilo mi propio kernel ponele, y guardo el ultimo de ubuntu oficial y los dos ultimos mios
<guampa> cosa de tener con que zafar cualquier drama
<guampa> ahora reinstalalo
<guampa> sudo apt-get install linux-{image,headers}-3.0.0-20-generic
<sebastian_> ahi va..
<sebastian_> lindo este sistema si la tenes clara eh...
<guampa> y si toma un tiempo al principio
<guampa> hasta que empece a usarlo como unico OS empece y deje como 3 veces
<sebastian_> estas conectado en cafe
<sebastian_> ?
<guampa> sip
<sebastian_> como seguimos
<sebastian_> ?
<guampa> pasa pastebin de lo que largó el proceso de instalacion
<guampa> aver si hay algo interesante
<sebastian_> es una bocha..
<sebastian_> no importa ?
<guampa> no pasa nada
<sebastian_> ahi va http://pastebin.com/0izjjgGt
<guampa> aver, reinicia y fijate si arranca bien ahora
<sebastian_> dale... ahí voy
<ubuntu_> guampa_ ya no pude arrancar el sistema.. estoy por el live
<guampa> me imagine, tarde vi que el paste que pasaste estaba incompleto
<ubuntu_> uhhh, y ahora
<guampa> tal vez justo omitiste algo que informaba de un error o algo asi
<ubuntu_> mmm, se podra remontar ... que opinas?
<guampa> y ahora a tratar de restaurar el grub :)
<guampa> si si
<ubuntu_> jejej
<guampa> ves que es importante el pastebin
<guampa> abri un terminal entonces
<ubuntu_> si... uraría que pegue todo, pero como dice tuarn...
<ubuntu_> digo tuzan..
<guampa> lolol
<guampa> xD
<guampa> "siempre puede fallar"
<ubuntu_> que hacemos...
<guampa> abri un terminal
<ubuntu_> si ahi esta
<guampa> mira que si ahora no prestas atencion y pones mal los comandos podes terminar de detonar el OS
<ubuntu_> ok
<guampa> bien
<guampa> pone "sudo -s"
<guampa> sin las comillas
<ubuntu_> si
<guampa> cd /
<ubuntu_> antes esto.. o sea cd / sudo -s  ?
<guampa> no, sudo -s va solo
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> tiro esto
<guampa> despues de cada comando le das enter
<ubuntu_> root@ubuntu:$
<guampa> oka, una cosa. recordas si hay algun mensaje de error o algo al tratar de arrancar?
<ubuntu_> si lo copie todo.. es largo eh
<guampa> pasalo por pastebin
<guampa> paste.ubuntu.com
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> guampa_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/1013474/
<ubuntu_> ahi esta
<guampa> ok, sigue siendo un problema del grub vamos bien
<ubuntu_> listo..
<guampa> o sea "estamos mal pero vamos bien"
<ubuntu_> :(
<guampa> pone fdisk -l y pasa la salida por paste
<ubuntu_> quedamos en cd /
<guampa> sip
<guampa> pone fdisk -l y pasa la salida por paste
<ubuntu_> ahi voy...
<guampa> oka
<ubuntu_> se me quedo tildada la terminal y no puedo cerrar....
<guampa> apreta ctrl+c
<ubuntu_> nada che....
<guampa> si fdisk -l se quedo tildado, puede que estes teniendo algun problema en el disco tambien
<ubuntu_> no fue ante..
<guampa> le das a cerrar y no cierra?
<ubuntu_> aha...
<ubuntu_> ahi cerro... para qu abro de nuevo y empezamos
<guampa> aver dale alt+f2, si te sale un cartelito escribo xkill y dale enter, te va a cambiar el cursor
<guampa> ah ok ok
<guampa> dale
<ubuntu_> ahi esta
<guampa> bien
<guampa> sudo -s
<ubuntu_> ok
<guampa> fdisk -l
<guampa> y pasa la salida de ese ultimo comando
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hola buenas tardes, el nautilus en gnome-fallback se me ha estropeado, tengo el proceso en ejecucion pero no se ven las carpetas en las ventanas, todo ha sido a raiz de editar una foto con kolourpaint teniendo 2 ventanas de nautilus abiertas. he reiniciado varias veces y sigo sin ver las carpetas. alguna idea?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> perdón
<Gosset_Inofensiu> al final se ven
<cousteau> no parece tener que ver...
<cousteau> ah
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pero ha tardado mucho
<Gosset_Inofensiu> siendo las molestias es que me he asustado
<ubuntu_> guampa http://paste.ubuntu.com/1013499/
<Gosset_Inofensiu> *siento
<guampa> ubuntu_:
<guampa> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<saranpio> hola a todos
<saranpio> buenas tardew
<Gosset_Inofensiu> alguien sabe por qué en ubuntu 12.10 quitan Libre Office?
<ubuntu_> que paso? no entendi
<saranpio> tardes
<guampa> ubuntu_: tipea ese comando que te pase
<guampa> y dale enter
<saranpio> lo sacan
<saranpio> ?
<saranpio> y que lo sustiruya
<ubuntu_> ok
<Gosset_Inofensiu> bueno, por defecto dicen que pondran otro
<saranpio> que vana poner
<saranpio> cual
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hmmm espera que busco el l ink
<saranpio> si no hay otro
<saranpio> que no lo saquen si anda genial
<guampa> Gosset_Inofensiu, saranpio, por favor sigan esa charla en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<ubuntu_> listo
<guampa> te tiro algun error?
<ubuntu_> nop
<guampa> ok
<ubuntu_> montamos una particion ??
<Gosset_Inofensiu> la suite ofimática de LibreOffice ser reemplazada por Abiword y Gnumeric.
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ok guampa
<cousteau> Gosset_Inofensiu, no creo, no son muy allá como para ponerlos por defecto...
<guampa> ubuntu_: si ahora la part de ubuntu esta montada en /mnt
<ubuntu_> aha..
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no me es permitido seguir hablando sobre este tema aquí cousteau
<cousteau> (bueno, gnumeric está bastante bien...  pero es que gnome office no tiene siquiera alternativa para ver presentaciones)
<cousteau> ah vale
<guampa> ubuntu_: verifiquemos si esta bien: mount | grep /mnt
<guampa> si te tira una linea que dice /dev/sda1 on /mnt esta bien
<ubuntu_> guampa: /dev/sda1 on /mnt type ext4 (rw)
<guampa> perfecto, seguimos
<ubuntu_> vamos...
<guampa> esto tipealo tal cual y no le erres
<ubuntu_> copio y pego
<ubuntu_> jj
<guampa> for m in boot dev proc sys; do mount --bind $m /mnt/$m; done
<guampa> perdon
<guampa> perdon
<guampa> :[
<guampa> for m in boot dev proc sys; do mount --bind /$m /mnt/$m; done
<ubuntu_> ta bien...
<guampa> ahora si
<ubuntu_> listo
<guampa> bien
<guampa> chroot /mnt
<ubuntu_> está
<guampa> ok
<guampa> pwd
<guampa> te tiene que largar /
<ubuntu_> si largó
<ubuntu_> estoy caminando con los ojos tapado, jejeje
<ubuntu_> pero con confianza ehh.....
<guampa> si ni te voy a explicar lo que hiciste, no es complicado pero no sirve ahora+
<ubuntu_> ok
<Gosset_Inofensiu> brb
<guampa> dejame ver bien el comando para reparar el grub, todo esto fue para poder ponerlo desde el live y que opere como si estuvieras en tu instalacion de ubuntu
<ubuntu_> bueno..
<cousteau> no hay un artículo que lo explica?
<cousteau> !grub2
<kubot> GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<guampa> ubuntu_: update-grub
<guampa> ese es el comandito
<guampa> y pega lo que larga
<ubuntu_> gracias cousteau..
<ubuntu_> ahi va..
<cousteau> ubuntu_, ya que estás siguiendo las instrucciones de guampa mejor sigue con ellas
<ubuntu_> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot (is /dev mounted?).
<guampa> cousteau: sabes si esos links tienen pa chroot desde livecd?
<ubuntu_> si claro...
<guampa> ubuntu_: pone "mount" solo sin comillas y pasame la salida
<ubuntu_> voy al paste
<ubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1013536/
<cousteau> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB#Usando_una_distribuci.C3.B3n_Live guampa, sí
<guampa> ubuntu_: apreta ctrl+D
<guampa> una sola vez
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> no paso nada..
<guampa> esta bien
<guampa> ahora
<guampa> grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<ubuntu_> ahi fue
<ubuntu_> esta girando el disco..
<ubuntu_> Installation finished. No error reported.
<ubuntu_> o)
<guampa> ahora escribi "reboot" sin comillas y dale enter
<ubuntu_> guampa_ todo igual por ahora..
<ubuntu_> mismo error
<guampa> pero sera posible ese grub se niega a arrancar!
<ubuntu_> ahora anote el encabezado
<ubuntu_> gnu grub version 1.99-12ubuntu5
<mimecar> guampa: estais con grub2?
<guampa> si, 1.99 es grub2
<ubuntu_> ok
<guampa> mimecar: se te ocurre algo?
<mimecar> los comandos para instalar no son de grub1?
<mimecar> el grub-install y demas?
<guampa> no, esos son de grub2
<arp-> lala
<guampa> aparentemente el chroot no es necesario con ese
<guampa> por eso aborte
<guampa> heya arp-
<arp-> buenas
<ubuntu_> buenas arp-
<guampa> aca, con el amigo que no puede recuperar el grub hace un par de dias ya
<ubuntu_> bien lo del midi , pero al  final murio mi groub...
<Deckon> ya intentaron reinstalarlo?
<guampa> hoy se termino de romper cuando reinstalo un kernel
<guampa> desde un live, si recien
<arp-> guampa:
<guampa> sip
<arp-> si da trabajo.. baja la ISo de Supergrubdisk
<arp-> y se lo repara en 2 enter
<arp-> ja
<guampa> no lo conozco, esta tambien "rescatux" ahi veo, con un gui
<guampa> podes intentar algo asi ubuntu_
<arp-> hay varios..
<ubuntu_> si , claro... que tengo q hacer.... quemar un cd ?
<arp-> yo use siemrpe Supergrubdisk y funciono
<arp-> lo metes en un pendrive
<arp-> o quemas un cd..
<arp-> la ISo ocupara como mucho 30MB
<ubuntu_> el problema del pendrive es que mi Bios no tiene esa opcion de booteo.. se puede ejecutar desde el live ??
<arp-> nop
<arp-> entonces.. quema un cd
<arp-> nunca viene ma tenerlo
<ubuntu_> claro , pero lo tengo que hacer desde otra pc... ese es otro  problemita..solo tengo este
<arp-> j0
<arp-> ok
<arp-> y en este como lo usas?
<ubuntu_> lo que pasa es que estoy ejecutando el live... no me permite quemar
<arp-> ah
<arp-> ok
<ubuntu_> lo puedo descargar, eso si
<arp-> probaste hacer un chroot
<arp-> y luego un update-grub
<Deckon> ubuntu_, podrias reinstalar el grub haciendo chroot desde el live cd de ubuntu
<ubuntu_> la verdad no se..
<arp-> deberias :p
<arp-> !grub2
<kubot> GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<ubuntu_> guampa_ hicimos eso ?
<guampa> cuando vi que con grub2 no era necesario aborte, estabamos en eso
<guampa> ya habia chrooteado
<guampa> si
<guampa> pero no ejecutaste el comando final
<arp-> si tenes que hacer chroot
<guampa> el que reinstala el grub
<guampa> ok abri la terminal
<arp-> ok
<guampa> te voy pasando de a un comando
<arp-> por que asi grub escribe los files de config
<arp-> en el / ..
<arp-> si no hace root.. lo haria sobre el temp del live
<ubuntu_> listo..
<guampa> no pero hay un param
<arp-> ok
<guampa> fijate aca arp-
<guampa> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581099
<guampa> ubuntu_: sudo -s
<ubuntu_> ok
<guampa> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Harpagornis> Buenas a todos
<ubuntu_> hecho
<arp-> chroot /mnt
<guampa> el mount --bind falta
<arp-> podria bindear los dev
<guampa> for m in dev dev/pts proc sys; do mount --bind /$m /mnt/$m; done
<arp-> y el proc
<guampa> ahi ta
<arp-> xD
<guampa> :P
<arp-> nice
<ubuntu_> para no me di cuenta y meti el chroot q puso arp- !!
<guampa> ctrl+d
<guampa> y listo
<guampa> no pasa nada
<arp-> no pasa nada
<arp-> jajaja
<arp-> pones exit
<arp-> y salis del chroot
<arp-> :P
<ubuntu_> paren , hago ctrl+d ?
<guampa> es lo mismo
<guampa> ctrl+d lo interpreta como fin de archivo y sale
<guampa> porque la terminal blaaablablablabla
<guampa> :P
<arp-> jajaa
<ubuntu_> ok, empiezo de nuevo ?
<arp-> mi SO va decir en los man's.. "blablabla"
<guampa> no no
<arp-> asi la gente se informa mas rapido
<arp-> :p
<guampa> ubuntu_: pusiste el "for m in .-......" ?
<arp-> o mejor. va decir.. "busca en google"
<guampa> lol
<ubuntu_> no, exit
<arp-> ahaha
<guampa> ok
<guampa> ahora pone ese comando que habia puesto yo arriba
<guampa> for m in dev dev/pts proc sys; do mount --bind /$m /mnt/$m; done
<guampa> ese
<guampa> y despues de ese si el chroot /mnt
<ubuntu_> guampa , sin poner sudo -s ?
<arp-> :S
<arp-> eso lo hiciste antes
<arp-> para pasar a root
<arp-> ...
<arp-> mientras tengas #
<ubuntu_> ahhhh
<guampa> si le diste un solo ctrl+c seguis siendo root
<arp-> listo..
<Deckon> pesima idea el usar sudo -s
<guampa> solo saliste del chroot
<guampa> ctrl+d
<guampa> porque Deckon
<Deckon> por que te conviertes en root
<Deckon> durante toda la sesion
<arp-> y te volves himan
<ubuntu_> si , habia salido hasta de root....
<guampa> necesitas ser root para estas operaciones
<arp-> claro..
<guampa> ubuntu_: oka
<arp-> en un live ni me importa.. pongo sudo su
<Deckon> si, pero no para toda la sesion, si no de nada sirve sudo
<guampa> da igual para este fin
<Deckon> un error de parte de ubuntu_ y bien podria cargarse su sitema
<arp-> :S
<guampa> si comete un error poniendo sudo al principio es lo mismo, el esta siguiendo paso a paso
<Deckon> enseñar malos abitos de administracion a mi no me da igual
<guampa> no son malos habitos
<arp-> :|
<guampa> eso es tu opinion
<Deckon> ok
<ubuntu_> mmmm, que lio amigos.. me quede en root , ahora que..
<arp-> j0
<arp-> ubuntu_:  ...
<guampa> ubuntu_: corriste el "for m in ..." ?
<ubuntu_> no todabía porque no se si tengo que volver a  hacer mount..
<guampa> no
<arp-> no
<guampa> correlo nomas
<ubuntu_> bien
<guampa> tipea "mount" solo
<ubuntu_> así ? : for m in dev dev/pts proc sys; do mount --bind /$m /mnt/$m; done
<guampa> fijate si aparecen lineas que al final digan (rw,bind)
<guampa> si
<ubuntu_> hecho
<guampa> bien
<guampa> tipea "mount" solo
<guampa> fijate si aparecen lineas que al final digan (rw,bind)
<arp-> chroot /mnt
<arp-> aps.. ok
<arp-> que se fije mejor
<guampa> pa verificar, entre tanta confusion se puede perder el hilo
<arp-> sip.. mejor
<ubuntu_> /dev/sda1 on /mnt type ext4 (rw)
<ubuntu_> /dev/pts on /mnt/dev/pts type none (rw,bind)
<arp-> xD
<arp-> bien
<guampa> ahora dale al chroot
<guampa> chroot /mnt
<ubuntu_> okey
<arp-> chroot /mnt
<guampa> calculo que tambien habria mas lineas que terminaban asi
<arp-> guampa: confiemos que si
<arp-> ajaja
<ubuntu_> si, habia 4 o 5... listo el chroot
<arp-> ok
<guampa> joya
<arp-> bien.
<guampa> grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<arp-> xD
<guampa> y pasa lo que larga asi verificamos
<arp-> guampa: luego un update-grub2 ?
<ubuntu_> ahi va..
<guampa> cuando rebutie
<arp-> ok
<ubuntu_> root@ubuntu:/# grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<ubuntu_> Installation finished. No error reported.
<arp-> joya
<arp-> che guampa
<guampa> y bueno, ahora a reiniciar y tendria que funcar
<arp-> pero por que no un update-grub2 ahora?
<guampa> que
<guampa> y si
<ubuntu_> lo mando ?
<guampa> se puede si
<arp-> y si
<arp-> asi escanea las particiones e imagines
<guampa> si dale
<arp-> si no.. el menu capas no tiene nada
<guampa> update-grub2
<arp-> :S
<ubuntu_> bueno va..
<arp-> ahi va esta la prueba de fuego.. si le lista las imagenes
<guampa> ese es el tema...hasta ahora el grub dice que instala sin problemas, despues no anda
<arp-> aps
<arp-> veamos
<ubuntu_> bueno... llegamos a la definicion...jejeje
<ubuntu_> ultimas lineas:  Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-12-generic
<ubuntu_> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-12-generic
<ubuntu_> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<ubuntu_> done
<arp-> xD
<arp-> bien
<guampa> y bueno
<arp-> ubuntu_:  shoutdown -r now
<arp-> asi desmonta todo solito
<arp-> y reincia
<guampa> ya que dice que no hay problema, como alf y teniendo en cuenta que siempre puede fallar, como tusam
<guampa> a reiniciar
<ubuntu_> ok, y reinicia ya ?
<guampa> sip
<arp-> sip
<arp-> reincia bien
<ubuntu_> hasta luego amigasos, espero que en la proxima pueda contarles buenas!!
<arp-> ubuntu_:
<arp-> y vuelve de nuevo aqui
<arp-> a ver si anduvo
<ubuntu_> si, claro
<ubuntu_> chao
<guampa> suerte
<arp-> ok
<arp-> jje
<ubuntu_> no tan rapido !  jaajaj
<ubuntu_>  La orden «shutdown» del paquete «upstart» (main)
<ubuntu_>  La orden «shutdown» del paquete «molly-guard» (universe)
<ubuntu_> shoutdown: no se encontró la orden
<arp-> apreta crtl+alt+del
<arp-> en la terminal
<arp-> se cierra solo..
<arp-> o reincialo vos desde el menu
<arp-> es lo mismo!
<ubuntu_> ok
<arp-> cxD
<arp-> jaja
<arp-> duro este muchacho
<arp-> ELETRONICO_HW: ?
<ELETRONICO_HW> ?
<arp-> sos electronico?
<arp-> :P
<sebastian_> buenas amigos, pero no tanto...jejjej
<sebastian_> pude iniciar sin el live.
<sebastian_> esa es la buena..
<arp-> xD
<sebastian_> si, pero tube que iniciar desde el kernel anterior..
<arp-> sebastian_: ¿
<sebastian_> el 3.0.0.20 se tilda, sigui fallando
<cousteau> bueno, pero el anterior va...  ya es algo
<sebastian_> si claro...
<arp-> esa costubmre de usar kernel nuevos..
<sebastian_> arp- en realidad se instalo solito, sin mi consentimiento jejeje
<arp-> j0
<arp-> bueno tenes el sistema andando de nuevo
<arp-> es lo que importa
<sebastian_> yo quisiera eliminarlo para arrancar normalmente de mi viejo y querido 3.0.0.19
<arp-> y si..
<arp-> no lo tenes al viejo?
<sebastian_> si, con el arranco ahora, pero antes me tira un error nuevo..
<arp-> oO
<sebastian_> dice Error: couldn't read file
<arp-> te dice siempre eso ahora?
<sebastian_> si
<arp-> enq ue parte?
<sebastian_> despues , aprete una tecla para contunuar
<sebastian_> cuando arranca el groub
<arp-> no dice que archivo?
<sebastian_> no, solo eso
<arp-> um
<arp-> raro..
<arp-> sebastian_:
<sebastian_> y despues le doy entre para  que me de las opciones de kernel
<arp-> pone: sudo update-grub2
<arp-> de nuevo
<sebastian_> ahi esta generando
<arp-> ok
<sebastian_> done
<sebastian_> termino
<arp-> ok
<arp-> anda a saber que archivo falta
<sebastian_> del groub ?
<sebastian_> o del kernel ?
<arp-> y de grub supongo
<sebastian_> que pasa si desinstalo el kernel 3.0.0.20
<sebastian_> ?
<arp-> nada
<arp-> podes hacerlo..
<sebastian_> ese es el que esta fallando, o no ?
<arp-> la proxima vez que actualizes.. te lo va vovler a ofecer
<sebastian_> mmm... claro, pero por ahí agarra mejor, yo que se..
<arp-> nop
<sebastian_> entonces ahora si, podría quemar el disco live que dijistes antes..
<arp-> ya no tiene sentido
<arp-> grub esta bien instalado
<sebastian_> uhhh :[
<sebastian_> falto que me digas: disfruta el poco tiempo que te queda.... jajaja
<arp-> nop
<arp-> por que?
<arp-> si eso te funciona..
<sebastian_> es verdad...
<sebastian_> soy muy pesimista..
<arp-> :S
<sebastian_> lo dejo así , mientras pueda arrancar.. no?
<arp-> si
<arp-> habria que ver el otro error especificamente que es
<arp-> lo dice cuando le das Enter en el menu grub al kernel?
<sebastian_> claro, pero no especifica nada..
<arp-> o antes de que aparesca el menu de grub
<arp-> ?
<sebastian_> y si.. antes tambien..
<arp-> oO
<arp-> antes y despues?
<sebastian_> mira, el tema es así:
<sebastian_> prendo la pc.. tira la pantalla del bios... despues busca bootear del cdrom, por el setup...
<sebastian_> despues bootea el ide, lo normal
<arp-> en el bios pone el IDe primero
<sebastian_> y ahí aparece por primera vez el error
<arp-> solo cambialo cuando necesites un cd
<sebastian_> esta bien, sigo..
<sebastian_> me pide que oprima una tecla para continuar..
<sebastian_> le doy enter
<sebastian_> me da a elegir 5 opciones de kernel para arrancar
<arp-> aha
<sebastian_> primero esta la 3.0.0.20 generic
<sebastian_> segundo la 3.0.0.20 recuperacion
<arp-> usas la 3.0.0.20?
<sebastian_> despues la instalacion previa , o sea 3.0.0.19
<sebastian_> y por ultimo creo la 3.0.0.19 recuperacion
<sebastian_> ahora..:
<sebastian_> si elijo la primera, me pone de nuevo el error y se tilda..
<arp-> que error?
<sebastian_> Error: Couldn't read file
<sebastian_> el mismo..
<arp-> ah
<arp-> y cual usas?
<sebastian_> y si elijo la tercera , o sea 3.0.0.19  , arranca, como ahora
<arp-> ok
<sebastian_> es todo un procedimiento
<arp-> abri una terminal
<sebastian_> esta abierta
<arp-> pone: uname -a
<arp-> que dice?
<sebastian_> Linux sebastian 3.0.0-19-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 19 19:05:57 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<arp-> pone: sudo apt-get install aptitude
<sebastian_> esta instalando
<sebastian_> siempre me preguntaba por que si todos recomiendan aptitude y no apt-get, viene el segundo en xubuntu..
<sebastian_> ahí termino
<sebastian_> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<arp-> pone: sudo aptitude search 3.0.0.20 | grep "i "
<mimecar> sebastian_: apt es la herramienta de gestión de paquetes en Debian y derivados
<arp-> (fiajte que hay ujn espacio entre i ")
<sebastian_> si ya esta
<arp-> ok
<arp-> que dice?
<sebastian_> i   linux-headers-3.0.0-20          - Header files related to Linux kernel versi
<sebastian_> i   linux-headers-3.0.0-20-generic  - Linux kernel headers for version 3.0.0 on
<sebastian_> i   linux-image-3.0.0-20-generic    - Linux kernel image for version 3.0.0 on x8
<arp-> ok
<arp-> vamos hacer algo
<sebastian_> si
<arp-> sudo apt-get remove linux-headers-3.0.0-20 linux-image-3.0.0-20-generic
<sebastian_> mimecar_ no cumple una funcion parecida a aptitude ?
<sebastian_> dale ahi va..
<mimecar> apt-get tiene funciones similares a aptitude en las últimas versiones
<sebastian_> ok
<sebastian_> arp, esta desintalando.. se liberarar 216 mb
<sebastian_> s ?
<arp-> sep
<arp-> esta bien
<sebastian_> esta en eso
<arp-> ok
<sebastian_> depmod.....
<sebastian_> listoo...
<arp-> sudo apt-get autoremove
<sebastian_> uhhh.. no puedo se me tildo la terminal
<arp-> ...
<arp-> hacelo en otra
<sebastian_> pero no se sierra, eso paso antes ,
<sebastian_> algo mal hago...
<arp-> :S
<sebastian_> cuando aprieto el boton derecho para pegar algo a veces se habre otra terminal, y no las puedo cerrar
<arp-> ..
<arp-> bueno
<arp-> pudiste?
<sebastian_> ahora si, se desbloqueo
<arp-> ok
<sebastian_> ahi va..
<sebastian_> 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 0 no actualizados.
<arp-> ok
<arp-> pone
<sebastian_> si
<arp-> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sebastian_> esta tirando renglones...
<arp-> sep
<arp-> es normal
<sebastian_> estamos instalando algo ?
<arp-> no
<arp-> actualizando
<arp-> puede ofrecerte updates
<sebastian_> 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 0 no actualizados.
<arp-> ok
<guampa> eh, andó?
<arp-> es comico
<arp-> pero...
<sebastian_> si..
<arp-> no te ofrecio el ultimo kernel
<sebastian_> Oo
<arp-> cuantos mas tenes en previus version?
<sebastian_> creo que ese solo..
<sebastian_> con su modo de recuperacion
<arp-> pone: ls /boot | grep vmlinuz
<sebastian_> uhhh, no hay dos...
<sebastian_> vmlinux-3.0.0.12-generic
<sebastian_> y el 19
<arp-> ok
<sebastian_> se esfumo el 3.0.0.20
<arp-> pone
<sebastian_> si
<arp-> sudo apt-gsudo aptitude search 3.0.0.12-generic | grep "i "
<arp-> perdon
<arp-> perdon
<sebastian_> ta bien
<arp-> sudo aptitude search 3.0.0.12 | grep "i "
<sebastian_> todabía no puse na
<mimecar> arp-: parece que estas haciendo un combo
<arp-> jaja
<arp-> por
<mimecar> cada línea de comandos es más larga que la anterior :P
<guampa> .12 ? no tenias el -19 ?
<arp-> son viejos
<arp-> no importa
<guampa> ta
<sebastian_> guampa, si, ya no se ni lo que habia.. jejeje
<sebastian_> arp- listo
<arp-> sebastian_:
<arp-> que salio?
<sebastian_> i   linux-headers-3.0.0-12          - Header files related to Linux kernel versi
<sebastian_> i   linux-headers-3.0.0-12-generic  - Linux kernel headers for version 3.0.0 on
<sebastian_> i   linux-image-3.0.0-12-generic    - Linux kernel image for version 3.0.0 on x8
<sebastian_> chan!
<arp-> sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.0.0-12-generic
<arp-> sudo apt-get remove linux-headers-3.0.0-12-generic
<sebastian_> desinstalando
<arp-> ok
<sebastian_> puse el primero, no el segundo....
<arp-> luego el segundo tambien
<sebastian_> sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.0.0-12-generic
<sebastian_> ese
<arp-> luego el segundo tambien
<sebastian_> ahh
<sebastian_> ok
<sebastian_> ya esta
<arp-> sudo update-grub2
<sebastian_> ahi va
<sebastian_> listo
<arp-> ok
<arp-> puso el 3.0.0.19?
<sebastian_> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-19-generic
<sebastian_> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-19-generic
<sebastian_> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<arp-> bien
<arp-> reincia la PC
<arp-> a ver que pasa
<sebastian_> mmmm,,, tiemblo hermano..jejej
<arp-> nah
<arp-> te va andar..
<sebastian_> ahora vuelvo..
<arp-> ok
<guampa> bueeeno
<guampa> a preparar las instrucciones de chroot.. :P
<arp-> jaja
<arp-> nah
<sebastian_> grande entre los grandes arp-
<guampa> esaaaaaa
<guampa> era el chiclé del burca nomas
<guampa> :P
<sebastian_> guampa otro tanto hay que decir de vos tambien..
<sebastian_> jajaja
<sebastian_> arranco de una sin chistar...
<arp-> ja
<arp-> okas
<arp-> xD
<arp-> bueno me voy llendo
<arp-> nos vemos por la noche gente.. sdios
<arp-> adios*
 * arp- off
<guampa> nos vemos arp-
<sebastian_> adios, gracias por el compañerismo a todos!
<guampa> por nada, suerte y que dure esta vez :P
<sebastian_> tendre mas cuidado...jajaj
<sebastian_> chao
<maca> Quien era del midi?
<sebastian_> gracias maca,
<sebastian_> cuando pensaba que el mundo midi habia terminado para mi, apareciste vos
<maca> de nada
<sebastian_> iluminaste esas sombras..
<sebastian_> jajajaj
<maca> como el del señor de los anillos, pero sin barba blanca y no tan viejo
<maca> jaja
<sebastian_> si si...
<sebastian_> nos vemos gente, voy a hacer familia!
<pegasus> hola a todos, una consulta tengo en un servidor la pag web , correo zimbra , squid y firestarter cuando hecho andar firesatrter permite que mis estaciones tengan internet pero no veo la pag web ni veo el acceso al correo zimbra porque sucede eso
<maca> No tengo mucha idea, pero no te entendí. Instalaste la server?
<pegasus> es que debo abrir puertos?
<maca> A lo mejor. Si lo has configurado los puertos en el pc, tal vez debas hacer en el router
<maca> Pero a ver si lo entiendo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hola, sabéis si se puede arreglar el problema de VLC en Ubuntu 12.04?
<maca> el servidor es otro pc que tienes, o en el mismo?
<pegasus> cuando desintalo el firestarter veo la pag web y el correo y las estaciones tienen internet
<maca> y desde otro pc no puedes acceder a esa web?
<maca> Ah, pues entonces, es que tienes que meter reglas de puertos, qué puertos aceptar y cuáles no
<maca> Es que por defecto , me parece que firestarter lo tiene cerrado a todos. Por eso no podías ver tus web...
<maca> Si instalas el firestarter, tienes que meter reglas.
<pegasus> que puerto abro el 80 para la web entonces estoy en lo correcto
<maca> si
<maca> el 8080 también va para http
<maca> y ten en cuenta en https, para correos
<pegasus> maca podrias explicarme sobre http para correos no te entiendo
<maca> actualmente, ningún correo entra por http, porque pueden ver por terceros, no van cifrados. Entonces, gmail, y otros, utilizan el protocolo https, que va cifrada y evita que vean por terceras personas. Ese puerto para https es el 443. Lo cual tienes que permitir a estos también.
<pegasus> ok  entendido
<maca> además, tienes que permitir también el ftp, que es el 20 o 21
<maca> squid qué es?
<pegasus> 3128 transparente
<pegasus> que puerto abro para el correo de zimbra
<maca> espera, que lo averiguo
<pegasus> maca gracias :) ya te entendi y por la ayuda
<pegasus> se agradece
<maca> zimbra me parece que utiliza con el protocolo de 80. De momento.
<maca> Activa el puerto 53 que es del DNS, importante
<maca> Oye, para lo del cliente de correo Zimbra, me parece que es con el Mail Transfer Protocol, usado por el puerto 57.
<maca> Bueno, con eso ya puedes ver internet??
<maca> pegasus?
<pegasus> si
<maca> bien, y el correo?
<maca> funciona ahora?
<pegasus> voy a leventar el firewall firestarter de nuevo , thank you
<maca> not at all...
<r3t4> Hola
<r3t4> me puede ayudar en algo?
<guampa> si no lo planteas como puedo saber si puedo o no
<chilicuil> hola o/
<maca> Hasta luego
<Guest71182> hola
<Guest71182> soy nuevo aca como bajo o instalo en chrome?
<Chuck_Norris> Guest71182: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<Chuck_Norris> Guest71182: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1013923/
<Guest71182> instale en en un notebook vijisimo el xubuntu 12.4 pero corre muy lento
<Guest71182> cuál recomiendas?
<Guest71182> ES LAnix esta maquina de 256 Ram
<Chuck_Norris> Puppy Linux
<Guest71182> no puppy no reconocio el video de esta maquina
<Guest71182> lo intente con lucid 5.28
<Chuck_Norris> que procesador? (Puppy Linux no es soportado en este canal tendriamos que seguir en #puppy o en #ubuntu-es-cafe)
<Guest71182> donde lo pudiera ver?
<Guest71182> es como de 1500 Mhz
<Chuck_Norris> Guest71182: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i mhz
<Guest71182> eso lo digito en la terminal?
<Chuck_Norris> seh
<Guest71182> esa raya derecha no la se hacer
<Guest71182> listo
<Chuck_Norris> copia y pega
<Guest71182> model name	: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1500MHz
<Guest71182> cpu MHz		: 600.000
<Guest71182> y estoy usando xubuntu 11.10 32bits, pero corre lento
<Chuck_Norris> con eso deberia andar bien XFCE tampoco es como para tenes 30 aplicaciones abirtas, el problema de la lentitud debe ser la ram, de seguro debe ser ddr 2 o ddr 1 y bajisimas en Mhz por lo que son lentas en almacenar la informacion desde los discos duros y transferirles la informacion al procesador
#ubuntu-es 2012-05-30
<Guest71182> ddr1
<Chuck_Norris> seh esa tecnologia es viejisima y malisima hoy en dia
<Guest71182> de 250
<Chuck_Norris> hace poco use un XP con 250 de ram ddr 1 y tardan una eternidad en transferir datos esas memorias
<Guest71182> estaba pensando bajar otra version de puppy es que yo uso lucid 5.28
<Guest71182> parece q es lo mas reciente
<chilicuil> a lo mejor te va mejor con ubuntu lucid
<chilicuil> sry, con lubuntu*
<Chuck_Norris> no, hay una version mas reciente, como sea Chuck Norris recomienda que cambies esas memorias si el socket soporta DDR 2 mandales de esas
<chilicuil> o tal vez, con ubuntu minimal + un escritorio minimalista, como e16
<chilicuil> Anyway AFAIK, it wont be able to do it directly to precise, if it gets updated you'll need to request a backport [1] and enable the backport repository in your system.
<chilicuil> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<chilicuil> wop, sry
<Chuck_Norris> as far as i know xD
<Guest71182> no el socket solo resistte ddr1
<Chuck_Norris> es eso, no le podes pedir mucha mas velosidad a las distros que instales, el procesador esta bien
<Guest71182> lo que me interesa es navegar nada mas con esta maquina, pero estaba acostumbrado a Chrome
<Chuck_Norris> por lo menos ese procesador corre LXDE (lubuntu) y XFCE (Xubuntu) sin problemas, y con Puppy vuela, pero el problema es la ram
<Chuck_Norris> Guest71182: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1013923/
<Chuck_Norris> copia y pega toda esa linea en la terminal
<Guest71182> No existe
<Chuck_Norris> Guest71182: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<Guest71182> no se ha podido localiza
<Guest71182> tal vez no supe configurar la pantalla en puppy por qu eme sacaba
<Guest71182> cuando estaba instalando y me llevaba a
<Chuck_Norris> estas conectado aca desde xubuntu? estas copiando y pegando?
<Guest71182> xorgw
<Guest71182> o X
<Guest71182> si
<Chuck_Norris> hace un paste de los que te dice la terminal al copiar y pegar el comando, inclui el comando en el paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Guest71182> que es un paste disculpa?
<Chuck_Norris> !paste | Guest71182
<kubot> Guest71182: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Guest71182> estoy viendo si puedo hacerlo desde el Centro de Software
<Guest71182> como entro al canal de puppy desde aca?
<Guest71182> para ver como instalar mi lcd que trae este lanix
<openhuese_recloc> hola como andan
<Deckon> o/
<abuelosamor> aca mi rey todo mejor que ayer y peor que mañana, te amo besitos...
<elsuat> como pongo el efecto de la ventana como gelatina tengo una laptop dell  15r
<Pierrot> :D hola de nuevo amigos, amigas, señores, señoras, niños, niñas, hijos, hijas, sobrinos, tios, tias y tio lucas :D
<Hennry> hola a to@s
<Hennry> no logro hacer que aparezca el icono de cuando esta abierto gimp en unity, ni en barra lateral ni superior
<Hennry> he instalado desintalado a gimp 2.8 y tampoco
<Guest94998> hola amigos que tal, necesito su ayuda, el tema es que instale fedora, junto a mi ubuntu 12.04 pero se perdio mi grub y no me da la opcion de elegir sistema, intente restaurarlo con rescatux pero tampoco, ni siquiera me deja instalar el grub en la particion de fedora y cuando lo instalo en la de ubuntu arranca directamente, no me da eleccion, alguien sabe que puede estar pasando?
<Deckon> si, has update-grub desde fedora
<Guest94998> es que nunca me arranco, solo arranca ubuntu directo
<Deckon> bueno, instala grub en sda y has update-grub
<Guest94998> podrias ser mas especifico, como hago eso?
<Deckon> oO
<Deckon> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=GRUB
<jul10> Hola, Q' tal?
<Deckon> o/
<jul10> conoces buenos themas style para gedit?
<Deckon> nop
<Deckon> molokai y zenburn son los clasicos, si buscas styles obscuros yo lo que haria seria fijarme en los temas de paletas para terminal y emularlo en el style
<jul10> si quiero los style oscuros pero lo malo que nose emularlo
<Deckon> jul10, solo consiguete un archivo style y edita los colores
<jul10> ok, eso estaba haciendo ahora, modificar los xml pero como hago para que solo las etiquetas PHP sean de un color y el resto del codigo no
<jul10> por ejemplo las etiquetas <?php ?> los pongo en rojo pero otra parte del codigo como el html tambien se pone en rojo
<Deckon> mmm eso si ni idea como lo podrias hacer mas especifico
<jul10> bueno buscare la forma :D
<afkael> Hola gente..
<Deckon> o/
<afkael> che, me pasa que los videos de youtube los veo azules violaceos..
<afkael> no me pasa en vimeo, por ejemplo... porqué puede ser???
<Deckon> es un bug de flash
<Deckon> afkael, http://n3ri.com.ar/2012/03/solucion-al-problema-de-flash-player-en-ubuntu-los-videos-se-ven-de-color-azul/
<afkael> ok.. lesto, gracias Deckon
<Deckon> :)
<elhoir> hola a todos, tengo problemas con unity-2D en el ordenador del trabajo
<elhoir> he probado creando una cuenta de usuario nueva, y los problemas desaparece
<elhoir> asi que es algo especifico de mi usuario
<elhoir> pero no se el que... y unity --reset falla , provocando un crash en compiz
<LuchoV> < elhoir> y has intentado legearte con otro window manager que no sea el unity?
<elhoir> LuchoV: con la version anterior de gnome, y me funciona mas
<elhoir> o sea el paquete gnome-session-fallback
<elhoir> me funcionja bien, quiero decirt
<LuchoV> < elhoir> y probaste con KDE? si es una pc con buena muchos recursos, puedes instalar todos los WM que quieras yves cual te va mejor en ese aspecto
<elhoir> LuchoV: ya lo probé, me gusta más gnome
<LuchoV> < elhoir> ok
<LuchoV> < elhoir> y que problema especifico te da el unity? (por curiosidad, nunca he usado ese WM)
<elhoir> la barra de lanzadores
<elhoir> no aparece
<elhoir> por ejemplo
<elhoir> en unity-2D aparece, pero el boton de arriba del todo de buscar no funciona bein
<elhoir> todo eso, con otro usuario creado de cero no ocurre
<LuchoV> < elhoir> y no te deja crear otra barra?
<elhoir> como se hace?
<elhoir> lo que querria es restablecer unity para mi usuario....
<elhoir> pero, unity --reset falla
<LuchoV> < elhoir> pues ni idea... por ejemplo si das click derecho sobre una zona vacia del escritorio, que opciones te aparecen?
<elhoir> LuchoV: no te lo puedo dedcir ahora porque no estoy delante del pc con problemas
<elhoir> pero ninguna opcion de "recuperar", que yo sepa
<LuchoV> < elhoir> ah ok...otra cosa, en ese c estas usando el compiz manager por casualidad?
<LuchoV> digo pc
<elhoir> si, creo que si
<elhoir> por?
<elhoir> es el compiz lo que provoca el crash cuando ejecuto unity --reset, de hecho
<LuchoV> < elhoir> bueno el compiz es muy conflictivo en otros WM
<elhoir> y que puedo hacer?
<LuchoV> < elhoir> yo nunca uso compiz por esa razon, es muy inestable
<elhoir> LuchoV: de todas formas ya te digo que creando un nbuevo usuario ya no me da probelmas
<elhoir> asi que no se
<LuchoV> < elhoir> que grafica usas?
<elhoir> es una integrada
<elhoir> nvidia 7100 / nforce 6300i
<LuchoV> de intel?
<LuchoV> ajaaaaaa
<LuchoV> < elhoir> y que driver de video tienes el nouveau?
<elhoir> no, propietario
<elhoir> actualizado al ultimo, al .53
<LuchoV> o sea instalaste el de nvidia?
<elhoir> si
<LuchoV> ok
<LuchoV> < elhoir> y que te gusta del compiz? los efectos de cubo y eso?
<elhoir> si, aunque apenas los uso
<elhoir> el de ventana gelatinosa es el que mas uso
<LuchoV> < elhoir> aja
<LuchoV> < elhoir> por casualidad has leido al respecto en la pagina de "ubuntu community documentation"? ahi te dan muchos detalles, debe de haber una version al castellano
<elhoir> he buscado algo por ahi pero lo unico que encuentro es lo del unity --reset
<elhoir> y eso a mi no me funciona
<elhoir> o sea, me funciona durante el tiempo que tenga el terminal abierto
<elhoir> si lo cierro con Ctrl-C ..... adios
<LuchoV> < elhoir> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager aqui esta todo bien detallado
<LuchoV> pero en ingles
<xangua> elhoir: dices que el lanzador de unity no te aparece¿ o solo los iconos¿
<elhoir> los iconos del escritorio me aparecen
<elhoir> pero no el lanzador
<LuchoV> < elhoir> cuando dices lanzador te refieres a la barra lateral del unity?
<elhoir> LuchoV: si
<LuchoV>  < elhoir> cuando instalaste el compiz, lo instalaste completo?
<elhoir> supongo que si... es una actualizacion desde Oneiric
<LuchoV> por ejemplo asi:sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-plugins
<xangua> elhoir: me imagino que instalaste compiz settings manager y estuviste jugando con los plugins de compiz¿
<elhoir> xangua: puede ser, si
<elhoir> pero he probado a borrar carpetas para ver si se restauraba el funcionamiento y nada
<xangua> elhoir: abre entonces el compiz settings manager y fijate que el plugin llamado Unity este activado
<xangua> compiz --reset solo resetea la comfiguración de unity, no los cambios que hayas hecho a los plugins de compiz
<xangua> elhoir: eso lo tienes que hacer claro en la sesión de unity, si lo haces en unity 2d te crea un nuevo perfil para compiz o_O
<elhoir> y para resetear tanto unity como compiz?
<xangua> ccsm es el comando de compiz settings manager por si acaso (si no te aparece el lanzador abres una terminal control+alt y escribes el comando)
<xangua> ooh para compiz pss en esta página dice
<xangua> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html
<elhoir> eso ya lo he hecho
<elhoir> repito.... unity --reset me falla
<elhoir> no termina de ejecutarse....
<xangua> más abajo dice: Reset Compiz in Ubuntu 11.04 or newer
<xangua> elhoir: puedes hacerlo del modo elegante que dice o simplemente, como mencionan ahí mismo, rm -rf ~/.config/compiz-1/compizconfig/*
<elhoir> ahhhh
<elhoir> probare a ver
<xangua> y reiniciar tu sesión si no toma efecto inmediato
<elhoir> vale
<itxshell> buen dia
<MURGO> o/
<sebastian_> hola, amigos de chat...
<sebastian_> necesito congurar los codecs , o algo así, para ver videso mpeg-2
<xangua> congurar¿
<sebastian_> se reproduce el sonido pero el video queda congelado como una foto
<sebastian_> jajaj, es decir configurar.rar.
<cousteau> sebastian_, hmm, ubuntu-estricted-extras?
<cousteau> lo tienes instalado?
<sebastian_> los videos avi se reproducen sin problema..
<sebastian_> cousteau, me parece que en lo que va de esta instalacion, no..
<sebastian_> busco en synaptic ?
<cousteau> más fácil, pon en terminal   apt-cache policy ubuntu-estricted-extras
<sebastian_> ok
<cousteau> ahí te dirá si "Instalados: (ninguno)" o si tienes alguno instalado
<cousteau> (donde "alguno" será "el único que hay en repositorios")
<sebastian_> mmm
<sebastian_> no mira parcece que ninguno
<sebastian_> N: No se ha podido localizar el paquete ubuntu-estricted-extras
<cousteau> RRRRestricted
<cousteau> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<cousteau> (my fault)
<sebastian_> huuu, q salame... ahi voy
<sebastian_> dije salame..jejejj, pense que me habia equivodado yo!, no lo tomes  a mal...
<cousteau> heh
<sebastian_> que lo de salame fue para mi, no para vos... se entiende?
<cousteau> sebastian_, que sí, si lo había entendido...  :)
<cousteau> que sí, que perdón por hacerte llamar salame a ti mismo :)
<cousteau> bueno, instalado o no?
<sebastian_> jajaj
<sebastian_> instalado (ninguno)
<cousteau> bien, instálalo a ver
<cousteau> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras   (o mediante centro de software, como prefieras)
<sebastian_> instalando..
<dannyLopez> buenas, como se llama el programa para ver imagenes en gnome? es para lanzarlo por awesome
<sebastian_> cousteau_ : truetype core fonts for the web eula...
<sebastian_> <aceptar> ?
<xangua> dannyLopez: eyegnome , eyeofgnome algo así
<dannyLopez> ok
<guampa> dannyLopez: eog al menos aca en 10.10
<guampa> eye of gnome
<kflx> eye og gnome
<kflx> eye of gnome
<dannyLopez> guampa: si señor así es
<sebastian_> guampa , saludos..
<cousteau> sebastian_, ah...  sí, eso son las fuentes de microsoft (arial, times new roman...)
<cousteau> (...comic sans...)
<guampa> buenas sebastian_
<cousteau> también te instalará flash y java
<sebastian_> cousteau, si claro.. pero hasta ahora no tube problemas para verlos..
<sebastian_> eso creo que esta ok
<sebastian_> digo x lo de flash y java...
<sebastian_> esta tardando un rato...
<sebastian_> se ve que el paquete es robusto
<sebastian_> cousteau_ esto no viene con instalacion de kernel no?
<sebastian_> me quedo el trauma del kernel :)
<sebastian_> ahí termino!
<sebastian_> cousteau_ pruebo reproducirlos a ver que pasa ?
<cousteau> sip
<sebastian_> ok
<sebastian_> cousteau, se ve igual... congelado.. y el sonido va a pie...
<guampa> sebastian_: esta queriendo ver videos en flash?
<guampa> porque en un PIII 700 medio que se va a arrastrar
<sebastian_> guampa, no.. tengo unos videos de la banda grabados en mpe2
<sebastian_> el avi es mas liviano..?
<sebastian_> porque ese si lo corre bien
<guampa> el avi no codifica el video, es un empaquetador nomas
<guampa> adentro puede tener un mpg
<sebastian_> ahhh..
<sebastian_> che mira que los flash tambien los veo bien..
<guampa> proba el vlc
<guampa> el reproductor
<sebastian_> si con el estoy probando..
<sebastian_> te digo mas, antes de instalar linux, veia dvd's sin problema desde la lectora..
<sebastian_> por eso creía que podía ser un tema de configuracion y no de hardware
<sebastian_> saben si me conbiene convertirlos a algun formato mas liviano ?
<cousteau> sebastian_, hmm
<cousteau> pues...  ya sólo se me ocurriría usar otro reproductor
<cousteau> a mí gnome-mplayer me va bien, es ligerito y soporta un montón de formatos
<cousteau> o vlc, soporta también un montón de formatos (pero no tan ligerito)
<sebastian_> estoy usando vlc ahora...
<sebastian_> podria probar con gnome-player.. no pierdo nada..
<dannyLopez> y por que no con vlc?
<sebastian_> porque ya lo probe..:)
<dannyLopez> am, no leí todo :P
<sebastian_> es el que tengo ahora
<sebastian_> pero, me temo que no se solucione cambiando el reproductor..  me voy a fijar igual
<sebastian_> lo instalo con apt o con aptitude ??
<maca> hola a todos!! qué me perdí, cuál es el tema de hoy??
<mimecar> sebastian_: los dos hacen lo mismo
<sebastian_> mimecar, lei por ahí que aptitude guarda algo del registro de las dependencias que apt no hace.. no estoy seguro
<sebastian_> maca, como estas?
<cousteau> sebastian_, a mí algunos vídeos no me iban bien en vlc por tema de recursos, pero en gnome-mplayer me iban mejor
<maca> algo enfermo, pero bueno, mejoraré
<sebastian_> cousteau, a eso voy entonces...
<sebastian_> maca, que mejores..
<maca> gracias
<maca> a mí me gusta batante vlc
<sebastian_> maca, el problema es que no puedo ver con el videos mpeg-2
<maca> vídeos de dvd??
<maca> no, ese era libdvdread
<sebastian_> son videos que grabamos con una camara hd , en un ensayo
<maca> qué raro, vlc debería andarte
<sebastian_> graba en mpeg-2, eso sería lo mismo que dvd ?
<cousteau> no, creo que es video-cd
<cousteau> ...no me acuerdo
<sebastian_> bueno igual pruebo con el gnome a ver que pasa..
<cousteau> dvd creo que era h.263 ó 264
<maca> me parece que tienes que instalar ffmpeg
<maca> para el caso del vlc
<sebastian_> maca, puede ser.. recien instalamos con coustear los restricted-extras
<sebastian_> no vienen ahí ?
<cousteau> maca, me suena que vlc no necesita nada, va con todo incluido
<sebastian_> cousteau, me puso esto sudo apt-get install gnome-player
<maca> si
<sebastian_> te acordas como se llama el gnome para instalarlo ?
<maca> pero no te preocupes. Estoy consultandolo, cuando lo tenga, te lo digo
<sebastian_> ok
<maca> gnome-shell??, creo, espera que me aseguro
<sebastian_> perdon, lo que me puso fue: E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete gnomeplayer
<cousteau> sebastian_, el qué?
<sebastian_> así tampoco: E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete gnome-player
<cousteau> gnome-mplayer
<sebastian_> haa, ahora si
<cousteau> (y esta vez no ha sido culpa mía!)
<maca> para el escritorio, es gnome a secas
<sebastian_> jjjj :P
<sebastian_> ahi esta instalando...
<sebastian_> cousteau, antes de seguir: hay que reiniciar para que los restricted-extras funcionen ?
<cousteau> sebastian_, no que yo sepa
<sebastian_> ah, ok
<cousteau> además, el vlc creo que no los usa...  creí que estabas usando el otro player, el totem o el que venga por defecto
<sebastian_> cousteau, con el gnome es igual...
<sebastian_> esatamente lo mismo
<maca> que no te reproduce el mpeg 2?? con el genome?
<cousteau> sebastian_, pues...  habrá que convertir el vídeo, no sé qué formato consume menos
<cousteau> o...  espera, a lo mejor se le puede poner menos calidad
<dannyLopez> wmv (?)
<sebastian_> claro... queda la imagen congelada como una foto.. y el audio se escucha medio cortado..
<cousteau> prueba este comando:   mplayer -framedrop nombre_del_video.mpeg
<sebastian_> cousteau eso seria una buena opcion...
<sebastian_> cousteau, Playing nombre_del_video.mpeg.
<sebastian_> File not found: 'nombre_del_video.mpeg'
<sebastian_> Failed to open nombre_del_video.mpeg.
<cousteau> ...
<cousteau> ........
<dannyLopez> xD
<cousteau> no diré que esto supera a lo del <tabulador> pero se queda cerca
<sebastian_> que jillll, "nombre del video"
<sebastian_> jajaja
<dannyLopez> ¬¬_j
<sebastian_> me fuí al joraka...
<sebastian_> bueno, estoy medio dormido... sepan entender, igual no esta de más que se rian de mi un poco jajaj
<sebastian_> entonces primero cd grabacion 26-05 , o no?
<sebastian_> a no, no va..
<cousteau> no sé, como se llame el vídeo, dale a tabulador para autocompletar
<maca> Sebastian, tengo algo para el mpeg que quieres para el vlc. Mira por este lado, instalalo y aver que me cuentas: http://www.videolan.org/projects/dvblast.html
<cousteau> bueno, si la opción -framedrop te hace mejorar el vídeo, puedes añadirla al gnome-mplayer
<sebastian_> esta bueno, ahi me fijo
<cousteau> bueno, me voy a cenar
<sebastian_> buen provecho cousteau!
<maca> chao cousteau!!
<cousteau> bye  :D  thanks
<sebastian_> maca no me di cuenta de un detalle : video:   00002.MTS
<sebastian_> mts ?
<sebastian_> porque me figura como mpeg-2 ?
<maca> interesante. eso es nuevo para mí. Pero me suena hablar de ello
<maca> me informo
<sebastian_> maca, lo que se es que el framedrop no me funcionara..
<maca> mts es un formato para "Blueray disc Audio-Video (BDAV) mpeg-2 transport stream", y de ahí está relacionado con mpeg2
<sebastian_> ok, o sea que al ser para Blueray es mas pesado que la mierta
<sebastian_> eso esplica la lentitud..
<sebastian_> el video que quiero ver dura 30 minutos como mucho, y pesa 2.1 G
<sebastian_> maca , me voy.. luegu vuelvo a ver si se puede hacer algo..
<maca> vale
<maca> chao sebastian
<user089> Goku: ME CHUPAS LA POLLA COMENABOS DE LOS COJONES MUERETE YA PUTO PALETO DE MIERDA NINO SIN AMIGOS HIJO DE PERRA
<Goku> ...
<maca> Pero bueno, user089!!!!!! A qué vino eso???
<Goku> gracias m4v.
<maca> fue baneado, no?
<maca> qué falta de respeto
<m4v> ya está resuelto, no hay nada que discutir.
<maca> genial!!!
<openhuese_recloc> hola a todos
<sisa_> hola, alguien sabe algo de VGA, como soldar los pines, (de 15 pines cuantos son necesarios)
<m4v> sisa_: este canal es sobre ubuntu.
<maca> sisa, por mi parte lo siento, no tengo gran conocimiento...
<sisa_> vale...
<maca> dirígete en el ubuntu-cafe
<maca> perdón, ubuntu-es-cafe
<sisa_> maca: ok
<maca> Sé que estoy años tarde, Hola openhuese_recloc!!
<Goku> se... acaba de ir
<C3s4r> Buenas, ¿alguien por casualidad tiene una Hp TouchSmart lq510la?, tengo problemas con la tarjeta de video nvidia geforce 9300M.
<maca> Lo siento, en mi caso es toshiba. Pero no pierdas esperanzas, comenta tu problema de todas formas. Qué ocurre? a lo mejor alguien sabe la solución, aunque no tenga ese pc
#ubuntu-es 2012-05-31
<Hombre_StaFe> Buenas noches
<Hombre_StaFe> Soy nuevo en Irc , tengo una consulta tal vez alguien pueda darme una mano
<Hombre_StaFe> Habra alguien que pueda ayudarme a configurar Xchat irc?
<GridCube> !pregunta | Hombre_StaFe
<kubot> Hombre_StaFe: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<itxshell> http://www.arrakis.es/~domitila/ayuda/irc.htm Hombre_StaFe
<Hombre_StaFe> Necesito saber como agregar un servidor en este caso es irc.radar.com.ar
<GridCube> >xchat >lista de redes >añadir
<GridCube> :/
<Hombre_StaFe> ya lo hice pero no la veo en la lista porque sera?
<GridCube> cometiste algun error
<GridCube> despues de que añadiste una red, te pide un nombre, le pone tipo radar
<GridCube> y luego vas a editar ahi cambias el nombre del servidor
<Hombre_StaFe> newserver/6667
<GridCube> asegurate de apretar enter despues de cambiar el nombre del servidor
<GridCube> le pones irc.radar.com.ar
<GridCube> apretas enter
<Hombre_StaFe> solo asi?
<Hombre_StaFe> bien voy a probar de nuevo
<GridCube> mmhm
<Hombre_StaFe> agregue irc.radar.com.ar  y enter ,pero no pasa naranja, no sale en la lista de redes
<dylan66> añadir
<dylan66> eso es el nombre
<dylan66> en editar ahi poner la direccion
<Hombre_StaFe> a ver
<GridCube> Hombre_StaFe, abri la lista de redes y hace clic en el boton añadir
<GridCube> eso automaticamente crea una entrada
<Hombre_StaFe> Dylan gracias aunque no consigo una conexion la esta buscando a la red
<Hombre_StaFe> Grid Gracias para vos tambien
<GridCube> Hombre_StaFe, apreta ctrl-t
<GridCube> eso te va a abrir una nueva instancia de servidor
<GridCube> ahi pones /server irc.radar.com.ar
<Hombre_StaFe> aver
<GridCube> y automaticamente tiene que conectarse a ese server
<GridCube> este o no en la lista
<Hombre_StaFe> probemos
<GridCube> pero ese servidor no esta funcionando
<GridCube> y al parecer no funciona desde hace años
<Hombre_StaFe> Grid perdon hablas de ese server de Radar?
<Hombre_StaFe> Solia entrar con Ircap
<Hombre_StaFe> Pero como soy novato en ubuntu quise probar con otro irc chat
<GridCube> pues si
<GridCube> ese no existe mas al parecer
<GridCube> Hombre_StaFe, :) por favor usa autocompletar, apretando tab cuando estas escribiendo un nombre, para que sepa que me estas hablando
<GridCube> o a cualquiera
<Hombre_StaFe> :) Entiendo pero donde va el tab
<Hombre_StaFe>  gridcube
<Hombre_StaFe>  grid Hola !
<GridCube> Hombre_StaFe, escribi gr y apreta tab
<Hombre_StaFe> grid
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> sabes cual es la tecla tab?
<guampa> la tecla de arriba de bloqmayus
<Hombre_StaFe> Grid
<GridCube> :/
<Hombre_StaFe> Estaba apretando la barra espadiadora
<GridCube> XD
<GridCube> ajajajaja
<Hombre_StaFe> que nabo !! jaja
<Hombre_StaFe> a ver ! Grid
<Hombre_StaFe> asi?
<Hombre_StaFe> te sale en color?
<guampa> Hombre_StaFe: unite a #ubuntu-es-cafe asi queda este canal para soporte de ubuntu
<Hombre_StaFe> Ok ! Gracias !
<guampa> de nada!
<selena> hola
<elhoir_> hola de nuevo,
<elhoir_> tengo problemas con la interfaz Unity en mi sistema, no arranca ningún panel, sólo los iconos
<elhoir_> esta e sla salida que me da "unity --reset" -------------->  http://pastebin.com/JSd8gac5
<elhoir_> alguna idea?
<elhoir_> veis algo mal aqui? http://pastebin.com/JSd8gac5
 * xoan buenas
<ELETRONICO_HW> hola buenos dias
<GridCube> hola
<ELETRONICO_HW> necesito bloquear facebook, por https , en servidor squid o por iptables, sin bloquear todas las paginas por puerto 443 (https)
<GridCube> facebook no usa https
<ELETRONICO_HW> si usa
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> si parece que si
<GridCube> ELETRONICO_HW, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/iptable-rules-to-block-https-www-facebook-com-919096/
<GridCube> ELETRONICO_HW, http://kdn2.info/2010/11/block-facebook-com-with-iptables/
<GridCube> ELETRONICO_HW, ese ultimo parece el  mas sencillo
<ELETRONICO_HW> si
<ELETRONICO_HW> lo estoy revisando
<pablohn> Hola a todos
<pablohn> quisiera volver a tener la barra para deslizar la pantalla de los Ubuntu antiguos
<Deckon> que es una barra para deslizar la pantalla?
<pablohn> la que tenemos a la derecha de la pantalla y nos sirve para ver cuando hay muchos elementos, los de abajo
<Deckon> barra de desplazamiento?
<pablohn> ahora ya no hay barra, sino que hasta que no acercas el ratón hacia la derecha no aparece una barra para desplazar
<pablohn> Deckon, exacto :)
<pablohn> creo que esto me valdrá http://blog.andresgomez.org/es/2011/10/29/taking-back-the-old-scrollbars-in-ubuntu/
<pablohn> no me acordaba del término: barra de desplazamiento
<pablohn> gracias por la ayuda :)
<Deckon> de nada oO
<saranpio> hola alguien con ubuntu 12.4
<saranpio> hola como hago para que rhythmbox no deje registrados los temas que escuche
<xoan> saranpio: registrados en donde?
<saranpio> ahi en la lista de temas
<elhoir> supongo que tendras que borrar la carpeta que deja rhythmbox en tu carpeta local
<kflx> hola a todos buen dia
<Lemax> Goku: hola, soy un usuario de windows y vengo a figurar
<Goku> joder
<Goku> no me hagas quedar mal
<Lemax> frente a tus amiguitos del cole?
<Goku> pero si aquí ni hablo.
<Goku> venga, ya está.
<Lemax> :D
<Lemax> entonces mi mision esta cumplida
<Goku> para
<Lemax> Goku: windows por siempre
<Goku> !ot Lemax
<kubot> Goku: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Goku> fail
<Goku> bueno, mejor que no entre.
<remaster> disculpen como programo o compilo en flex desde ubuntu
<ELETRONICO_HW> Hola alguien me puede ayudar?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> alguien utiliza digikam dentro de ubuntu?
<xangua> Gosset_Inofensiu: creo que ya llevas algo de tiempo por aquí para darte cuenta que preguntas como alguien usa,  conoce, me ayuda no llevan a ningún lado; lo mejor es preguntar directamente
<xangua> !pregunta | ELETRONICO_HW
<kubot> ELETRONICO_HW: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Gosset_Inofensiu> bueno mi pregunta es si funciona bien dentro de gnome, el digikam
<mimecar> Gosset_Inofensiu: te da algún error el programa?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no
<mimecar> entonces si cumples las dependencias funciona bien
<xacobe> LOL
<Gosset_Inofensiu> voy algo perdido acostumbrado a shotwell
<xoan> Gosset_Inofensiu: cualquier aplicación de los repositorios de ubuntu funciona en ubuntu
<xoan> da igual el entorno de escritorio que tengas ;)
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pensaba que podria importar todas las carpetas de fotos del ordenador pero veo qu etienes que ir una a una
<Gosset_Inofensiu> aha
<ELETRONICO_HW> Despues e ejecutar un script de iptables, hay q reiniciar?
<ELETRONICO_HW> o toma los cambios automatikamente
<Gosset_Inofensiu> buf, me quedo con shotwell definitivamente
<remaster> Para lo de flex
<remaster> Esto me funciono http://fdt.powerflasher.com/ tienes que bajar ese programa y el sdk de flex y funciona
<tecno> hola alguien me ayuda con un problema por favor
<tecno> tengo ubuntu 12.04 y hay videos multimedia q no me reproduce y antes en ubuntu 11.10 si me reproducian
<debsan> !ask tecno
<kubot> tecno: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<debsan> !detalles tecno
<kubot> tecno: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<tecno> debsan no me aparece ningun error ni nada solo pongo a reproducir el video ys e queda pausado no lo reproduce
<cousteau> qué reproductor y qué formato
<tecno> mp4 reproducotres q probe el rhytbox el banshee y el reproductor de peliculas en ninguno los reproduce
<tecno> el restricted extras ya esta instalado les informo
<debsan> tecno, con el vlc no probaste ?
<tecno> algunos videos mp4 si me los reproduce otros no y en el ubuntu 11.10 me los reproducia todos sin probelmas
<tecno> instalare el vlc
<tecno> aunque es algo muy raro por q antes en el 11.10 me iva todo perfecto aqui en el 12.04 apenas me viene a joder con eso
<mimecar> has hecho una instalación limpia de la 12.04?
<tecno> si mimecar
<tecno> hice la instaalcion formateando la unidad donde estaba el 11.10
<mimecar> home incluido?
<tecno> el home no lo formatie
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo
<tecno> ok
<debsan> te estará faltando algún paquete entonces
<tecno> debsan algunos videos mp4 si me los reproduce y otros no
<tecno> el vlc si em los reproduce :D
<tecno> pero tengo mi duda por que el banshee no me los coje
<mimecar> por los codecs
<tecno> mimecar instale los extras restringidos igual
<mimecar> y?
<mimecar> hay muchos codecs diferentes
<tecno> q debeia cojerlo el banshee
<debsan> tecno, te falta algun paquete como te he dicho.
<tecno> aqui viene mi pregunta mimecar antes en el 11.10 usaba banshee y me reproducia esos videos ahora no
<mimecar> estas usando la misma versión de todos los paquetes?
<tecno> si mimecar
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> los paquetes de la 11.10 no son los de la 12.04
<mimecar> si los vídeos usan un codec que no están en restricted no los podrás ver
<tecno> mimecar los videos son mp4
<tecno> y algunos videos q son mp4 si me los reproduce y otros no eso es lo raro
<mimecar> si fueran todos los vídeos iguales funcionarían o fallarían todos
<tecno> si es verdad
<tecno> me quedare con el vlc
<tecno> hola una duda instale el conky y lo configure pero cuando lo ejecuto me sale un conky negro y feo totalmente dsititno al q configure yo q solucion hay para q me salga el conky q es
<maca> conky??  no me suena
<maca> me informaré, a ver qué saco
<xangua> tecno: conky colors es probablemente el setup de conky más fácil que vas a encontrar, funciona en unity y gnome-shell; lo puedes encontrar con detalladas instrucciones en gnome-look.org
<tecno> xangua ya configure el conky colors pero cuando lo ejecuto me sale un conky negro y feo
<tecno> puse el conky cairo y no me sale me sale un conky negro
<maca> y cómo lo esperabas?
<tecno> el conky cairo es un conky elegante el conky q me sale es negro y distinto
<maca> Tal vez mirando en el archivo personal home, un archivo oculto. Miralo a ver...
<maca> A lo mejor allí podrás configurar cómo debe salir el conky, no sé qué decirte, porque no tengo el conky
<xangua> tal vez diciendo los detalles de lo que hacen, pero nunca lo dicen, se van y te dejan hablando solo maca
<Souchiro> netdata[ppp0: 0.2 MB Recieved, 0.0 MB Sent]
<Souchiro> -.-
<maca> Así es la vida
<maca> de cruel
<Souchiro> 200 mb o 7 dias de internet a 5 usd es un robo -.-
<tecno> tengo un serio probelam no encuentro por ningun lado las preferencias de aplicaciones al inicio
<Souchiro> alguien sabe cual es el explorador de internet mas que sea capaz de reducir la calidad de la pagina visitada o algo asi?
<xangua> Souchiro: opera con el turbo mode
<xangua> te baja las imágenes con mejor calidad nadamás
<Souchiro> intente con elinks, apesar de solo usar texto
<Souchiro> sep, lo se, pero algo mas bajo
<Souchiro> bueno, si elinks se me hace que consume mucho.... xD
<tecno> no encuentro las preferencias de aplicaciones al inicio ayuda
<xangua> jum...
<Souchiro> netdata[ppp0: 0.2 MB Recieved, 0.0 MB Sent]
<xangua> tecno: abre el dash y busca aplicaciones al inicio
<tecno> xangua no me aparece se desaparecio las preferencias de aplicaciones al inicio
<xangua> o en el icono de poder en la esquina superior derecha
<tecno> este ubuntu 12.04 tiene muchos bugs em esta aburriendo :/
<tecno> ahora se desaparecio las preferencias de la spalicaciones inicio :/
<tecno> ahora q hago si no tengo preferencias de inicio :/
<xangua> (16:07:37) xangua: o en el icono de poder en la esquina superior derecha
<xangua> captura* http://imgur.com/j9rL8
<chilicuil> hola, buenas tardes =)
<itxshell> buenas chilicuil
<tecno> quein de aqui usa conky
<tecno> necesito una mano
<xangua> tecno: podrías decir los detalles de tu problema y no irte a cada rato
<tecno> xangua instale el conky colors
<tecno> primero me aparecia un conky negro q no era el colors
<tecno> despues remplace una slineas en un archivo y ya em aparece el conky pero incompleto
<tecno> y cuando doy clic en el escritorio se desaparece solo el conky
<xangua> y al decir detalles me refiero a si seguiste todos los pasa, no te saltaste ninguno, como creas la configuración de conky colors en la terminal, la salida, una captura de lo que te sale
<xangua> tecno: decir un conky negro que no era el colors...no ayuda mucho
<tecno> mira xangua este es el conky q configure yo en al terminal
<tecno> ./conky-colors --cairo --cpu=2 --swap --clock=cairo --banshee=cairo-cd --network
<xangua> y te salió¿¿....
<tecno> me salio peor remplazando unos archivos
<tecno> y em salio incompleto
<tecno> es el conky cairo
<tecno> pero me sale sin los cirsulitos esos medidores
<tecno> xangua esto me sale cuando ejecuto el conky
<tecno> tecno@tecno-MS-7309:~$ conky
<tecno> Conky: llua_load: cannot open (null)/scripts/conkyCairo.lua: No such file or directory
<tecno> Conky: desktop window (c00021) is subwindow of root window (1ad)
<tecno> Conky: window type - desktop
<tecno> Conky: drawing to created window (0x3800001)
<tecno> Conky: drawing to double buffer
<xangua> !paste | tecno
<kubot> tecno: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<xangua> tecno: KWON PROBLEMS:
<xangua> Lua/bash scripts work with conky 1.8.1, but most of the python scripts still doesnt;
<tecno> xangua
<tecno> es por q tengo el conky 1.8.1 ??
<tecno> dicen q tiene un bug
<xangua> la mayoría de los scripts que usan python dice, tendrás que evitarlos tecno
<tecno> entonces usare conky 1.8.0
<tecno> xangua como soluciono el probelma del conky?
<xangua> evitando los plugins que usan python ¿
<xangua> los scripts*
<tecno> y como hago eso xangua?
<xangua> pues checando que scripts lo usan o no¿¿ el reloj creo que usa python tecno por ejemplo
<tecno> suponiendo q el reloj usan phyton entonces q tengo q hacer amigo?
<xangua> no usarlo¿
<tecno> mejor me quedo con los screenlets :/
<dannyLopez> !iron
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'iron'.
<tecno> !conky
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'conky'.
<dannyLopez> !mocp
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'mocp'.
<dannyLopez> !moc
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'moc'.
<dannyLopez> kubot hoy no está conectado o que?
<rengo> j /#supremos
<rengo> j /#supremos
<dannyLopez> ?
<dannyLopez> rengo ^
<dannyLopez> no es /j #supremos?
<pegasus> hola a todos , tengo una pregunta , por escritorio remoto pongo una ip publica para controlar un servidor dentro de una red con firewall y squid , cuando inicio shorewall se establece coneccion pero he decidido utilizar firestarter y he abierto el puerto 3389 en el firewall pero no se conecta el escritorio remoto porque no puedo conectar el escritorio remoto
<pegasus> alguna orientacion
<pegasus> en el router ya esta abierto el puerto 3389 dirijiendose al servidor
<pegasus> estoy suponiendo que el escritorio remoto de windows utiliza el puerto 3389 o estoy mal
<pegasus> alguna ayuda
<pegasus> alguna orientacion les agradeceria
<pegasus> alguien me puede ayudar
<chilicuil> hola pegasus, entonces con shorewall funciona y con firestarter no?.., por lo que leo, supongo que te estas conectando a un servidor windows, entonces para que necesitas firewall en tu computadora?
<pegasus> e stoy utilizando un firewall firestarter y un proxy squid para toda mi red interna
<pegasus> ya he abierto el puerto 3389 en el firewall firestarter
#ubuntu-es 2012-06-01
<mauricio> hola tengo una pregunta corta, que conviene instalar en un notebook (2gb ram) que lo voy a dejar como server, lubuntu con kernel + pae o sin pae
<selena> hola
<mauricio> mas bien mi prgunta es que otra ventaja tiene el kerrnel pae ademas de usar mas de 3gb de ram
<mauricio> hola selena
<selena> aca probando fedora 16
<Exio> !ot selena
<kubot> selena: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<selena> ok
<Alvaro-iqQ> hola
<GridCube> !hola Alvaro-iqQ
<kubot> Alvaro-iqQ: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<Alvaro-iqQ> gracias
<Alvaro-iqQ> necesito un antivirus para ubuntu server 10.04lts
<Alvaro-iqQ> hola
<zxul> hola buenas
<zxul> ando viendo como crear un disco de arranque alguna sugerencia
<GridCube> !detalles | zxul
<kubot> zxul: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<zxul> okz si disculpen
<zxul> ando queriendo pasar el arch linux a una usb para instalarlo en mi netbook
<zxul> pero no encuentro el programa para hacerlo
<zxul> pense que se podia con la opcion de crear discos de arranque pero esa solo es para ubuntu
<zxul> osea solo isos de ubuntu
<zxul> no hay otro programa que sirva para eso
<xangua> mmm que protocolo debo usar para conectarme a una máquina con windows remotamente¿
<GridCube> xangua, samba
<GridCube> zxul, unetbootin
<zxul> buenisimo ahi me checho grasias
<rengo> arp-,
<xangua> Esta característica se incluye en todas las ediciones de Windows 7, pero solamente se podrá conectar a equipos que ejecuten las ediciones Professional, Ultimate o Enterprise , o sea que no puedo conectarme a windows remotamente si uso la home edition¿¿ :/
<yahqod> Holass amigos, alguien puede darme una ayuda con gnome-panel, es que no puedo aplicarle transparencia, le coloco una imagen para obtener lo que les digo pero se aplica parcialmente...uso ubuntu 12.04 LTS Precise con gnome fallback y Docky...y el tema GTK que estoy usando es Orion y de windows manager utilizo Emerald
<R0n[[Y]]> saludos
<R0n[[Y]]> quiero saber cual programa me ayudaria a navegar anonimamente que si rastrean mi ip diga q estoy en otro lugar quien me ayuda?
<R0n[[Y]]> ???
<xangua> !tor | R0n[[Y]]
<kubot> R0n[[Y]]: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<xangua> aunque de nada sirve 'navegar anonimamente' si vas a estar logueandote en las cuentas de servicios webs que uses
<R0n[[Y]]> q me recomiendas
<R0n[[Y]]> es q quiero trabajar en una compañia americana desde aqui y si ven q no es d estados unidos
<R0n[[Y]]> lo sacan
<m4v> lo siento, pero no es problema que tenga algo que ver con Ubuntu.
<R0n[[Y]]> y q tiene q ver eso?
<R0n[[Y]]> tengo ubuntu
<R0n[[Y]]> claro q tiene q ver con ubuntu porq es un programa para ubuntu  q ando buscando
<Yukiteru> R0n[[Y]]: lo mejor es usar un servicio pago de VPN
<Yukiteru> con eso puedes pedir que te asignen una IP de USA y no tienes problemas
<Yukiteru> ademas la seguridad es mejor
<m4v> R0n[[Y]]: no es soporte sobre Ubuntu, tu problema no es sobre Ubuntu.
<Yukiteru> usar TOR no es recomendable para esas cosas
<R0n[[Y]]> okkk
<m4v> en todo caso vayan al canal de charla.
<m4v> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<R0n[[Y]]> osea en mi proovedor de internet
<R0n[[Y]]> yo creo q si uno quiere configurar, saber de algun programa de ubuntu tiene q ver con eso... creo q no hay q ser tan inteligente como para decir q este tema no tiene q ver
<R0n[[Y]]> para eso estan los chanales y las comunidades para ayydar a los demas
<R0n[[Y]]> <Yukiteru> gracias vere que ago
<diego_> -
<jotaxpe> hola
<jotaxpe> como estan
<jotaxpe> hay alguien ahi?
<jotaxpe> necesito ayuda
<jotaxpe> por favor
<JoseC> Expone tu pregunta
<JoseC> Si alguien la sabe te respondera
<jotaxpe> resulta que actualice a ubuntu 11.04, y tengo problemas con una ventana que se abre y cierra rapidamente que se llama debconf, ocurre cuando instalo o desintalo un programa
<jotaxpe> como puedo solucionar ese problema, antes de reiniciar tenia problemas con el centro de software de ubuntu no cargaba nada, ahor ase arreglo
<jotaxpe> pero lo que me preocupa más es lo que mencioné primero espero alguien pueda ayudarme
<R0n[[Y]]> saludos tengo algunos problemas para crear una barra de tareas en mi ubuntu 12-4 quien disponible?
<R0n[[Y]]> ??
<R0n[[Y]]> ??
<R0n[[Y]]> gracias
<jotaxpe> hola
<jotaxpe> resulta que actualice a ubuntu 11.04, y tengo problemas con una ventana que se abre y cierra rapidamente que se llama debconf, ocurre cuando instalo o desintalo un programa
<jotaxpe> quien puede ayudarme?
<R0n[[Y]]> quien disponible?
<R0n[[Y]]> alguien disponible q pueda ayudarme porfavor tengo algun problema con ubuntu 12.04
<leonardo_> y que problema tienes
<leonardo_> cuenta
<R0n[[Y]]> mira
<R0n[[Y]]> estube leyendo sobre como cambiar el tema de mi ubuntu descarge los programas
<R0n[[Y]]> pero ninguno me aparecen :S
<leonardo_> pero donde leiste que te dice
<leonardo_> descargaste los temas y luego que mas
<R0n[[Y]]> descarge los programas
<R0n[[Y]]> pero por ejemplo gnome-panel
<R0n[[Y]]> no lo encuentro por ningun lado
<R0n[[Y]]> lo busco y nada ya me avia pasado anterior mente este problema
<leonardo_> osea no te aparecen los temas  en el programa de "cambio de apariencia"
<R0n[[Y]]> noo
<R0n[[Y]]> no aparecen los programas en el sistema
<leonardo_> o appearance
<R0n[[Y]]> en dond dic inicio en ubuntu
<leonardo_> te refieres al dash
<R0n[[Y]]> escribo el nombre y dicq no lo encontro
<leonardo_> porque tienes el ubuntu 12.04
<leonardo_> o no
<R0n[[Y]]> si
<R0n[[Y]]> exacto
<leonardo_> dime el nombre del programa que dices que no encutnra
<R0n[[Y]]> gnome panel
<R0n[[Y]]> le ago un locate desde la shell y me dic q esta en unas parpeta en el usr
<R0n[[Y]]> /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/orca/scripts/apps/gnome-panel
<leonardo_> has entrado por el terminal?
<leonardo_> y como root
<leonardo_> o sudo?
<R0n[[Y]]> dime q ago
<leonardo_> control+alt+t
<leonardo_> y se abre un terminal
<R0n[[Y]]> soy nuevo en ubuntu y las web hablan buscandolo en el interfas grafico
<R0n[[Y]]> ya
<R0n[[Y]]> cual es el comando?
<leonardo_> pon gnome-panel
<leonardo_> y dime que sale
<R0n[[Y]]> okk
<leonardo_> ahi ya deberia haberse activa tu gnome-panel, pero el de gnome 3
<R0n[[Y]]> me creo un panel abajo con todo lo q tengo abierto
<leonardo_> bueno pero luego eso se desaparecerá si cierras el terminal
<R0n[[Y]]> okk
<R0n[[Y]]> entonc q tengo q hacer para que quede asi?
<leonardo_> depende que hayas leido en las instrucciones de cambio de Tema en Ubuntu 12.04, porque ahaora ubuntu viene como interfas de usuario Unity y es algo complicado cambiar de tema
<R0n[[Y]]> okkk
<leonardo_> pero usa el sistema gnome normal y luego instala el tema que dices que quieres instalar
<R0n[[Y]]> q me recomientas
<R0n[[Y]]> osea
<R0n[[Y]]> no es q tenga un tema especifico
<R0n[[Y]]> solo quiero tener la barra
<R0n[[Y]]> es mas fasil para mi
<leonardo_> porque hay gnome 2.x,  3, y ahora unity
<R0n[[Y]]> y q la barra q trae ubuntu normal c guarde
<leonardo_> tu quieres la barra abajo?
<R0n[[Y]]> la de ariva la q tiene las aplicaciones y lugares
<leonardo_> umm ya ese es el gnome anterior.. hay muchos manuales para hacer eso en ubuntu 12.04
<R0n[[Y]]> okk... deja ver si encuentro uno entonces
<leonardo_> pasame el link de donde viste las instrucciones
<leonardo_> q quieres hacer
<R0n[[Y]]> ok
<R0n[[Y]]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipE_X7Zlih4&list=UUZQuYbtLvLV33w_yNPBV9qA&index=1&feature=plcp
<R0n[[Y]]> en u tube quisiera ponerlo asi mismo como esta en el video
<R0n[[Y]]> y hacer q la barra original de ubuntu c esconda
<R0n[[Y]]> en los sistemas anteriores era fasil crear la barra q quieras pero en este ubuntu es mas complicado
<leonardo_> pero en este momento tienes el gnome classic o no?
<leonardo_> osea hiciste que se active por defecto cuando arranque?
<R0n[[Y]]> no e echo nadita
<R0n[[Y]]> porq no entiendo bn el video
<R0n[[Y]]> :S
<leonardo_> ya mira
<R0n[[Y]]> no le e cambiado nada porq noc como hacerlo
<leonardo_> haces un logout
<R0n[[Y]]> aja?
<leonardo_> y sale la pantalla de entrada para que ingreses tu ususario y contraseña
<R0n[[Y]]> si
<leonardo_> bueno x ahi está una opción donde puedes elegir que gnome quieres iniciar
<R0n[[Y]]> okk
<leonardo_> ahi optas por genome clasico
<R0n[[Y]]> mmm
<leonardo_> y por ahi tambien hay algo que activas para que sea POR DEFECTO
<R0n[[Y]]> k pues dejame revisar
<R0n[[Y]]> y te ago saber.. esta bn?
<leonardo_> luego te logeas (osea usas tu susuario y contraseña y listo)
<leonardo_> ya vas a estar en gnome clasico
<R0n[[Y]]> ok gracias :)
<leonardo_> bueno x ahi ta el asunto
<R0n[[Y]]> ok ya entre
<R0n[[Y]]> entonces si quiero la barra nueva tb no c puede poner?
<leonardo_> que barra
<leonardo_> te sale una arriba
<leonardo_> o no?
<R0n[[Y]]> si esta perfecto
<R0n[[Y]]> pero la barra del otro gnome
<R0n[[Y]]> la del moderno mas estas no c puede?
<leonardo_> ok tons haces un click con el boton derecho del mouse en la barra de arriba y sale un apcion "barra nueva
<leonardo_> y luego hay una parte donde te dice la orientación, abajo o botton
<leonardo_> y ya tienes tu barra abajo
<R0n[[Y]]> ese es otro problema tb le doy click a las barras y nada click izquierdo y derecho y nada d nada
<leonardo_> tlavez no le haces click en el lugar correcto busca un lugar
<leonardo_> yo uso unity hace mucho que dejé de usar el gnome clasic
<leonardo_> pero asi se hacía, salvo que lo hayan desactivado
<leonardo_> para que no pongas mas barras
<R0n[[Y]]> talvez porq si q esta actualizado mi sistema
<leonardo_> .. ahora si me preguntas si puedes tener la barra superior del Ubuntu Moderno en un sistema que usa Ubuntu Clasisc no sabria decirte
<R0n[[Y]]> lo tengo q asta actualize las actualizaciones q son betas
<leonardo_> ... osea que estás usando el Beta?
<leonardo_> pero x q si ya esta en estable
<leonardo_> mejro actualiza tooo
<leonardo_> de una vez
<leonardo_> o baja todo el CD denuevo y reinstala
<leonardo_> asi afianzas tus conocimentos de instalación etc
<R0n[[Y]]> nooo
<R0n[[Y]]> mi version no es beta
<leonardo_> entonces que es beta
<R0n[[Y]]> sino q actualiza asta las actualizaciones beta q salen
<R0n[[Y]]> entiendes
<leonardo_> umm bueno entonces actualiza lo q falte de actualizar y si luego ves que no se puede hacer lo que quieres con las barras hay que googlear
<R0n[[Y]]> ehehhehe
<R0n[[Y]]> ta bnn muchisimas gracias por las explicaciones fueron exelente ;)
<leonardo_> o
<leonardo_> ok
<R0n[[Y]]> muchas gracias deja ver q encuentro por hay en google
<R0n[[Y]]> asta luego lenardo un plaser
<leonardo_> ok hastal eugo
 * xoan buenas
<paco_bcn> yea
<marquezx19> Hola buenas tardes
<marquezx19> tengo un problema, alguien me puede ayudar?
<marquezx19> Alguien me puede ayudar?
<marquezx19> tengo un problema al compilar con cmake
<GridCube> !detalles marquezx19
<kubot> marquezx19: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<marquezx19> Describo mi error
<marquezx19> me dispongo a configurar con cmake y me reporta un eror
<marquezx19> error
<marquezx19> diciendo que no encuentra las librerias de openssl
<marquezx19> que ya tengo instaladas
<marquezx19> os paso el report
<GridCube> tenes los paquetes devel?
<marquezx19> si
<marquezx19> he instalado
<marquezx19> openssl libssl-dev y libssl
<GridCube> mmhm
<marquezx19> cmake ../ -DPREFIX=/root/ArkCORE/
<marquezx19> -- Detected 64-bit platform
<marquezx19> -- UNIX: Using default configuration directory
<marquezx19> -- UNIX: Using default library directory
<marquezx19> -- UNIX: Configuring uninstall target
<marquezx19> -- UNIX: Created uninstall target
<marquezx19> -- GCC: All warnings disabled
<marquezx19> -- Found ACE library: /usr/lib/libACE.so
<marquezx19> -- Found ACE headers: /usr/include
<marquezx19> CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindPackageHandleStandardArgs.cmake:70 (MESSAGE):
<GridCube> !pastebin | manel2020
<kubot> manel2020: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<GridCube> !pastebin | marquezx19
<kubot> marquezx19: Mira lo que dije hace un momento.
<manel2020> ??
<marquezx19> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1017844/
<GridCube> perdon manel2020 :) error al autocompletr
<manel2020> nada,  ;)
<GridCube> marquezx19, no la verdad que no se, espera que venga alquien que sepa mas de C
<manel2020> por curiosidad , es offtopic pero aprovenchando ...¬¬ :D , el webgl funciona bien en algun navegador (under linux) , ¿alternativas a problemas de usabilidad con firefox -chrome con determinadas webs? ...
<manel2020> es medio ubuntu... ;)
<GridCube> la verdad que no se
<yahqod> Holasss amigos Linuxeros
<yahqod> Holass amigos, alguien puede darme una ayuda con gnome-panel, es que no puedo aplicarle transparencia, le coloco una imagen para obtener lo que les digo pero se aplica parcialmente...uso ubuntu 12.04 LTS Precise con gnome fallback y Docky...y el tema GTK que estoy usando es Orion y de windows manager utilizo Emerald
<tron_hack> Hola a todas, me presento ante ustedes para preguntarles. ¿Como ejecuto un programa java en ubuntu tengo el openjdk-7-jdk y openjdk-7-jre?
<ELETRONICO_HW> consulta : tengo instalado squid en un servidor sin grafico , como puedo ver el historial de paginas de un pc ?
<xoan> ELETRONICO_HW: en qué formato? en html? con w3m
<ELETRONICO_HW> xoan: disculpa
<ELETRONICO_HW> estas ai aun?
<ELETRONICO_HW> me llamaron para revisar 1 pc
<ELETRONICO_HW> xD
<academia> como puedo combinar celdas en libre office cal
<guampa> formato->combinar celdas ...
<guampa> tambien es el boton al lado de justificar
<academia> hla guampa . aparece vista preliminar
<guampa> en la barra de menu
<guampa> no en el contextual
<GridCube> che alguien sabe configurar un modem 3g?
<guampa> no te lo toma el network manager directamente?
<GridCube> si se conecta y todo
<GridCube> pero no anda
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> como se si esta conectado?
<GridCube> de verdad
<GridCube> ifconfig no tira nada
<guampa> el network manager tendria que mostrar el icono de conectado y el nivel de señal
<guampa> si ifconfig no muestra un usb0 entonces si algo anda mal
<GridCube> no no hay nada de eso
<guampa> aparece en lsusb?
<GridCube> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1018072/
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> en lsusb si
<GridCube> y en nm-connection-editor tambien
<guampa> no se entonces, si aparece en el editor de conexiones es que modeswitch lo agarra
<guampa> en mi pc a veces no lo agarra bien, lo desenchufo y/o desactjvk
<guampa> *desactivo y vuelvo a activar network-manager
<guampa> y eso lo soluciona
<xoan> ELETRONICO_HW: ahora sí :)
<guampa> GridCube: podes probar con wvdial tambien, te buscas la config para tu modem y wvdial tira mas mensajes de diagnostico por consola, ademas que te sirve si queres conectar edsde un  tty de texto
<GridCube> guampa, ok
<GridCube> gracias
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> ahora no puedo probarlo porque ya se llevaron el modem :P
<guampa> xD
<guampa> bueno
<saranpio> hola a todos buenas tardes
<saranpio> una pregunta todas la novedades que trae ubuntu primero salen paa debian ?
<mimecar> no
<saranpio> entonces si instalo la ultima version de debian no va a tener lo mismo  que ubuntu 12.4
<mimecar> no
<saranpio> gracias
<mimecar> saranpio: la rama sid de Debian puede tener errores en los programas
<mimecar> al estar menos probados
<saranpio> es bueno saberlo
<saranpio> es que lei que debian anda mas rapido que ubuntu y queria probarlo pero mejor no
<mimecar> pruebalo si quieres
<Deckon> debian necesita algo mas de trabajo y ganas por el sistema
<Deckon> pero de que es mas rapido es mas rapido
<m4v> no relacionado a soporte Ubuntu ;)
<saranpio> ok
<saranpio> ya que hay preguntar sobre ubuntu aprovecho como hago para que el rhythmbox no me guarde la lista de temas que escuche antes tengo un lista de todos los temas que escuche desde que instale el ubuntu
<mimecar> borra la lista
<saranpio> no tiene esa opcion
<m4v> nunca usé rhythmbox..
<xoan> saranpio: dónde los guarda? en una lista inteligente? seguro que la puedes eliminar
<saranpio> no se que es una lista inteligente
<LuchoV> hola que tal, buenas tardes [_]P
<Deckon> saranpio, quieres borrar tu lista de reproduccion?
<saranpio> habro el programa y me muestra todos los temas que escuche , pero lo malo en que  elijo un disco para escuchar y cuando termina el primer tema inicia un tema pero d ela  lista que escuche antes
<saranpio> si quiero eso
<yoymi> buenas
<Deckon> saranpio, si debes de tener la opcion, si das click derecho sobre un tema te da la opcion de quitarlo?
<yoymi> hola hola
<Deckon> o/
<yoymi> quien lleva hplip con photosmart plus? el scaner no va
<saranpio> si pero tendria que hacer eso de  a un tema y tengo reproducidos como 500 temas
<saranpio> de a uno puedo borrar, pero no me da la opcion de borrar todo de una ves
<mimecar> selecciona los archivos y los borras
<lopez> Hola que tal, una consulta como puedo instalar el mismo sistema que estoy usando ahora con todos los programas tal cual esta en otro disco ?
<Deckon> sambalespetri, busca en los menus de rhythmbox, ahi te tiene que dar la opcion de seleccionar todo, entonces das a limpiar la lista de reproduccion
<Deckon> perdon saranpio
<mimecar> lopez: clonalo
<saranpio> listo ya encontre la solicion en google
<saranpio> toco un tema despues crtl +a y selecciona todo
<saranpio> igual es un error que no tengo esa opcion
<lopez> a ver si aparece en google si no te consulto mimecar
<mimecar> clona la partición con clonezilla
<LuchoV> < lopez> por ahi hay un live cd "parted magic" con muchas herramientas para clonar HDD
<LuchoV> < lopez>de licencia publica
<yoymi> quien lleva hplip con photosmart plus? el scaner no va
<yoymi> agradeceria mucho....
<saranpio> Clonar nuestro disco en un sólo paso
<saranpio> Suponiendo que el disco a clonar (origen) sea /dev/hda y el disco donde va a ser clonado (destino) sea /dev/hdb, deberíamos abrir una consola y escribier la siguiente línea:
<saranpio> sudo dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdb bs=1M
<mimecar> para usar dd tienes que saber bien lo que haces
<Deckon> +1
<mimecar> clonezilla lo hace por ti de forma sencilla
<xoan> saranpio: la cosa es que rhythmbox no es un reproductor de música sólamente, sino que también gestiona tu biblioteca, almacena información de los ficheros que tienes en tu equipo, y crea listas de reproducción
<saranpio> ok garcias xoan
<xoan> cada vez que añades un directorio, o un fichero, que no estaba en su base de datos, lo añade y lo tienes disponible desde el propio rhythmbox, sin falta de usar el gestor de ficheros para abrirlo
<yoymi> ahora oyendo trapped de bruce.... es mejor q la original
<xoan> de hecho, tiene un apartado que se llama biblioteca, en elque puedes acceder a tus ficheros multimedia organizados por artista, album , genero, etc... vamos, como el típioc itunes
<xoan> *típico
<saranpio> si es verdad
<saranpio> a mi me jodia eso de la lsita de temas
<lopez> bien lo hago con clonezilla entonces, gracias
<saranpio> pero otros debe ser muy comodo
<xoan> pero te puedes crear listas de reproducción, o limpiar la actual (en algún menú aparece esa opción)
<xoan> o usar la cola de reproducción
<xoan> si quieres algo más sencillo, puedes probar deadbeef, o audacious
<xoan> (mas ala winamp, para entendernos)
<xoan> yo uso deadbeef y es bastante recomendable :)
<saranpio> tambien tengo el vlc que es muy bueno y muy liviano
<xoan> también sirve
<Deckon> deciabel audio player y beatbox tambien son muy recomendables, son reproductores completos pero sin perder el minimalismo
<saranpio> gracias por los datos
<saranpio> todavia existe uno que se llama xmms o algo asi
<xoan> saranpio: xmms2
<xoan> aunque cambió su desarrollo; ahora es más como mpd, un servidor de música al que te conectas con una interfaz
<saranpio> yo lo tenia cuando instale el conectiva linux en el año 1999
<xoan> la evolución de xmms sería audacious
<xoan> aunque yo sigo prefiriendo deadbeef
<saranpio> pero eso no detectan ipod no?
<Deckon> no, no lo hacen
<Deckon> solo rhythmbox, exaile y banshee me parece
<xoan> http://i.imgur.com/krSSS.png
<Deckon> parece icewm, que entorno es ese?
<xoan> JWM
<saranpio> xoan que gestor de ventana usas en  esa foto que mandaste
<saranpio> y se puede usar en ubuntu?
<xoan> saranpio: no, ningún reproductor del estilo de xmms suele reconocer reproductores protátiles, ya que no gestionan ningún tipo de biblioteca multimedia
<xoan> saranpio: ubuntu es linux? entonces sí, se puede usar ;)
<xoan> aunque en realidad es independiente, simplemente requiere de  un sistema X Window
<yoymi> quien lleva hplip con photosmart plus? el scaner no va
<mimecar> !detalles yoymi
<kubot> yoymi: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<yoymi> ok.
<yoymi> fallo al abrir dispositivo hpaio:/usb/photosmart.......:error durante E/S de dispositivo
<yoymi> ese error me da
<mimecar> qué versión de ubuntu usas?
<yoymi> 12.04 ultima version de halip
<mimecar> tienes el sistema actualizado?
<yoymi> si
<mimecar> estas usando repositorios externos?
<yoymi> no
<wicope> hola, buena tardes. ¿Cómo puedo saber si se ejecuta una aplicación? Me explico ejecuto eog y se abre pero en el terminal no me devuelve nada, quiero saber si se a abierto correctamente, para cuando no se abra detectarlo para hacer test unitarios
<mimecar> yoymi: estas conectado por cable a la impresora?
<yoymi> usb
<yoymi> la impresora si funciona solo el escaner no va
<mimecar> xsane te lo detecta?
<yoymi> si device `hpaio:/usb/Photosmart_Plus_B210_series?serial=CN0852B3SB05J9' is a Hewlett-Packard Photosmart_Plus_B210_series all-in-one
<yoymi> scanimage -L me da esa salida
<yoymi> mimecar,
<mimecar> xsane te lo detecta? (y te permite escanear)?
<yoymi> no sale el mensaje de error que os he pasado
<yoymi> este:
<yoymi> fallo al abrir dispositivo hpaio:/usb/photosmart.......:error durante E/S de dispositivo
<xoan> wicope: tendrás que usar algún tipo de flag (--debug) si está disponible, o directamente gdb
<xoan> wicope: aunque si sólo quieres detectar si se ha abierto, puedes mirar la lista de procesos: ps aux | grep eog
<wicope> xoan, perfecto
<yoymi> os lo pongo el pastebin
<mimecar> yoymi: lo único es que pruebes con la versión más reciente de hplip
<mimecar> o busca en http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install_wizard/index.html
<GridCube> yoymi, probaste con simple scanner?
<GridCube> :P
<yoymi> todo eso ya esta mimecar es otra cosa, no se quizas permisos o usuarios de hplip que se yo
<yoymi> GridCube: si que probe
<GridCube> :)
<Harpagornis> Buenas
<yoymi> Harpagornis: hola
<GridCube> !hola Harpagornis
<kubot> Harpagornis: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<Harpagornis> me alegro de que sea nuevo para vosotros,xd
<GridCube> yoymi, tenes instaldo hplip?
<yoymi> hay un pastebin pero para imagenes
<GridCube> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<yoymi> GridCube, si esta istalado la version 3.12.4 q ces la última
<GridCube> y su gui?
<yoymi> GatoLoko, si
<GridCube> ;)
<GridCube> ok
<yoymi> http://imagebin.org/214745
<GridCube> yoymi, http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/photosmart/photosmart_plus_b210_series.html
<yoymi> GatoLoko, que me quieres decir con ese link?
<yoymi> perdon
<yoymi> GridCube,  que me quieres decir con ese link?
<GridCube> yoymi, ahi tiene detalle de tu impresora y te dice cosas del scanner
<mimecar> que el escáner funciona con ciertos "detalles"
<GridCube> aparentemente funciona asi nomas, con un programa que use sane
<GridCube> tipo xsane
<GridCube> para mi que tiene algun problema en el puerto que esta enchufado
<yoymi> como se eso GridCube
<GridCube> pues cambia de puerto usb
<GridCube> te esta tirande un error de entrada salida asi que no creo que sea algo de soft
<GridCube> pero es lo que yo creo,  no soy experto en computamancia
<yoymi> ¡¡¡eso pensaba justo después de preguntarte, pero hay algún comando
<mimecar> yoymi: usa otro cable USB y otro puerto
<saranpio> si lo tenes en los usb delanteros , enchufalo en los de atras los  del motherboards a mi cuando no me agarran los de adelante los pongo atras y funciona todo
<yoymi> si imprime no tendría que ser el cable ni el puerto ¿o sí?
<unRar> Hola!
<GridCube> yoymi, no se
<GridCube> puede ser como que no
<GridCube> puede ser algo de hard de la impresora en si misma incluso
<saranpio> que impresora es?
<GridCube> saca fotocopias? si las saca entonces sabes que el scaner anda, si no pues estas ... en problemas
<yoymi> hp photosmart plus b210 series
<yoymi> saranpio, http://imagebin.org/214745 este es el error. xsane
<mimecar> yoymi: ya has cambiado de cable usb y de puerto?
<yoymi> mimecar, no
<mimecar> es una prueba rápida
<GridCube> che yoymi
<GridCube> che http://toninoes.wordpress.com/2010/08/25/error-al-ejecutar-xsane-en-debian/
<GridCube> :)
<yoymi> GridCube, voy a probar eso
<yoymi> y lo del cable mimecar
<GridCube> si eso funciona yoymi no necesitarias otrocable
<yoymi> jejej
<yoymi> voy a reiniciar
<xoan> 3~  ç
<GridCube> xoan, ?
<netrotten> Hola buenos días.
<netrotten> (tardes)
<netrotten> Hay alguien que pudiera echarme una mano con un disco duro externo que se me resiste? :(
<yoymi> ya estoy aqui, la prueba adel ocho....
<mimecar> !alguien netrotten
<kubot> netrotten: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<netrotten> xD Inteligente bot
<netrotten> Pues por educación y saber si ese alguien pudiese dedicar un tiempo en ayudarme
<mimecar> la bola de cristal está rota
<yoymi> no funciono
<netrotten> juas
<netrotten> El caso es que tengo un disco duro externo Samsung, lsusb me muestra el dispositivo pero fdisk -l no me enseña las particiones
<netrotten> y la verdad no se que le pasa
<mimecar> funciona en otros equipos?
<netrotten> Si
<guampa> fdisk -l muestra el disco aunque sea?
<netrotten> No, solo muestra mi HD
<mimecar> cambia el puerto usb que usas
<carnau> netrotten, has probado testdrive?
<netrotten> Ya lo hice
<GridCube> netrotten, sudo fdisk -l
<netrotten> (cambiar el puerto) no conozco testdrive
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> saca el cable usb
<mimecar> y conectalo a otro puerto
<netrotten> eso es lo que hice ya
<netrotten> antes de preguntar lo intento hacer por mi mismo..
<mimecar> en todos los puertos de tu ordenador hace lo mismo?
<netrotten> mi lsusb y fdisk -l
<netrotten> http://pastebin.com/kcjidKLx
<netrotten> Sip
<GridCube> netrotten, proba usando testdisk
<GridCube> o fijate si gparted lo ve
<netrotten> A eso estoy gracias ;)
<netrotten> Gparted ya probe y nanai
<carnau> netrotten, saca el usb, ejecuta en consola "udevadm monitor" y enchufa el cable, a ver que sale.
<carnau> se quedará el proceso esperando, a que pongas el cable
<netrotten> Aquí está el resultado; http://pastebin.com/QteR8yCX
<carnau> así de primeras, diría que te lo reconoce pero no lo monta porque no tienes ninguna partición
<carnau> así que puedes probar testdrive para intentar recuperarla
<netrotten> estoy mirando como se usa :)
<netrotten> gracias
<mimecar> netrotten: cuando fue la última vez que probastes el disco en otro equipo?
<netrotten> ayer
<GridCube> netrotten, estas seguro que le llega suficiente energia al disco como para prenderse?
<netrotten> Se enciende el piloto led azul
<mimecar> netrotten: pruebalo ahora
<mimecar> si te aparecen los datos en otro equipo puede ser lo que dice GridCube
<netrotten> la herramienta es testdrive o testdisk?
<carnau> testdisk
<GridCube> testdisk
<netrotten> ya decia yo :)
<carnau> ah, puse testdrive xD
<GridCube> tienen una wiki en español muy completa
<netrotten> jeje
<mimecar> haz la prueba sencilla
<netrotten> si si se usarla
<mimecar> en lugar de meterte con esos programas
<netrotten> pero testdrive no me sonaba
<netrotten> mimecar,  No funciona en otros equipos :(
<netrotten> y carnau: testdisk no me reconoce el disco
<GridCube> netrotten, no funciona en otros equipos?
<netrotten> No...
<netrotten> acabo de comprobarlo
<GridCube> loles
<GridCube> pues estas.. en problemas :D
<netrotten> vaya laya...
<netrotten> lata*
<GridCube> mmhm
<netrotten> tengo un pisapapeles de 1TB!
<netrotten> y USB 3.0 hurra!
<GridCube> si podes abrir la carcasa del disco
<GridCube> podes sacarlo
<netrotten> es un Samsung mas hermetico que todas las cosas
<netrotten> xD
<GridCube> y conectarlo en un puerto sata
<netrotten> y el problema es que no es mío asique...
<GridCube> y bueh
<carnau> en España, si está en garantía y te firma un ingeniero colegiado que es un defecto de fábrica, te lo han de cambiar por uno nuevo.
<mimecar> netrotten: cambia el cable usb y prueba
<netrotten> Es que es un conector muy rarete y no tengo otro jeje
<mimecar> lo buscas
<mimecar> eso o das por perdidos los datos
<netrotten> yep
<netrotten> pues vaya lata, bueno muchas gracias :)
<netrotten> clear
<netrotten> ups
<urullika> buenas  tardes
<urullika> amigos  nesecito ver que ide  asignado tiene mi unidad  externa de dvd
<urullika> pero no se cual es el comando ya lo intente con fdisk -l
<mimecar> mete un dvd y el sistema te lo montará
<urullika> si pero  es que necesitao ejecutar un comando que me permite quemar un na .iso
<urullika> desde consola
<urullika> y me pide la ruta  del dvd
<mimecar> pon un dvd y luego mira el dispositivo con mount
<mimecar> o usa un programa gráfico que haga la iso
<carnau> suele ser /dev/sr0
<urullika> pues si utilizo el kd3
<urullika> pero me dice que la iso no es valida al parecer
<carnau> pero si pones un cd y lo montas como dice mimecar, con mount lo puedes mirar
<urullika> ya  lo intentare
<mimecar> urullika: la iso para crearla?
<urullika> no  es un juego que descargue
<mimecar> si lo has descargado, la ISO puede estar corrupta
<urullika> pues mira que descomprimo la iso  y puedo quemar los archivos
<urullika> pero  pues  tengo esa  epinita  de no poder  hacerlo con la iso ya que siempre me a funcionado
<Harpagornis> Buenas otra vez, alguien utiliza RabbitSVN?
<mimecar> si el programa te dice que la iso no es válida
<mimecar> no está bien hecha
<urullika> ya e descargado dos iso de distintos servidores ya pasa lo mismo
<urullika> dame un consejo
<urullika> quemo los archivos que descomprimo de la iso?
<mimecar> comprueba que la suma de verificación dela ISO sea correcta
<Harpagornis> alguien sabe algo de RabbitSVN?
<mimecar> Harpagornis: en 1 minuto sólo ha entrado cousteau
<cousteau> bieeeen!  soy especial!
<Harpagornis> mimecar, en 1 min paso de responderte por que eres el de siempre,xd
<mimecar> o no responde porque no he usado ese programa
 * cousteau creía que RabbitSVN era un usuario y que Harpagornis lo andaba buscando
<Harpagornis> jaja
<urullika> grqacias
<Harpagornis> http://rabbitvcs.org/
<cousteau> claramente el nombre de "RabbitSVN" es un juego de palabras que tiene que ver con Tortoise (que creo que es de mercurial), por aquello de "la liebre (o conejo...) y la tortuga (o galápago...)"
<cousteau> vcs?  no era svn?
<Harpagornis> cousteau, error humano,xd
<cousteau> bueno...  pues no, parece que nadie sabe nada de rabbitvcs, has mirado si tienen un canal irc?
<Harpagornis> no, solo preguntaba por si acaso. pero no es nada importante, gracias,xd
<mimecar> cousteau: rabbitirc?
<mimecar> :P
<ea1het> buenas tares noches
<obelich> holas
<obelich> como le hago para que en consola me muestre los paquetes que puedo instalar con php5
<obelich> alguien ?
<arp-> hola
<obelich> arp-, holas
<Jakeukalane> hola buenas tengo una duda rápida pero no consigo encontrarlo en google
<Jakeukalane> se trata de mi webcam integrada (un hp dv5)
<Jakeukalane> tengo instalado cheese pero cuando lo ejecuto sale
<Jakeukalane> no se encuentra dispositivo
<Jakeukalane> sospecho que es debido a que no está seleccionado en multimedia
<Jakeukalane> el dispositivo correcto
<Jakeukalane> necesito saber como se llamaba el programa u opción
<Jakeukalane> que servía para seleccionar el tipo de multimedia
<Jakeukalane> creo que es lo mismo para evitar los vídeos que salgan en azul
<Jakeukalane> en otras distribuciones (ubuntu 9.10) siempre me ha funcionado sin hacer nada
<Jakeukalane> tengo ubuntu 11.10
<Jakeukalane> ayuda?
<obelich> Jakeukalane, mmmmm lo de la webcam
<Jakeukalane> pensné que se solucionaría con gstreamer-properties,, pero no arranca
<Jakeukalane> obelich, cualquier ayuda vale...
<obelich> Jakeukalane, ya lo checaste en los controladores propietarios ?
<Jakeukalane> nunca le han hecho falta
<obelich> Jakeukalane, creo que hay un repositorio en ubuntu de  webcams
<Jakeukalane> en versiones anteriores funcionaba sin tener instalado ningún controlador
<Jakeukalane> incluso en live
<obelich> Jakeukalane, ahi si no te sabria decir tenia mucho que no usaba ubuntu jejeje le estoy dando otra oportunidad jejeje
<obelich> Jakeukalane, y por lo que miro la raza aqui en el canal nada mas no te pela
<obelich> Jakeukalane, yo conteste por que no soy descortes pero los demas aqui les vale mother :(
<Jakeukalane> bueno, siempre ayuda alguien :)
<Jakeukalane> me gusta este canal por eso
<Jakeukalane> me han salvado la vida varias veces XD
<Jakeukalane> uhhh
<Jakeukalane> todo funciona si haces sudo
<Jakeukalane> conseguí entrar en el selectro multimedia
<Jakeukalane> con gksudo gstreamer-properties
<Jakeukalane> en vídeo me pone
<Jakeukalane> salid predeterminada y entrada predeterminadad
<Jakeukalane> y en entrada predeterminada me pone
<Jakeukalane> complemento: v4l2 y dispositivo: ninguno
<Jakeukalane> eso qes que no se detecta la webcam??
<obelich> Jakeukalane, no me suena
<Jakeukalane> ok, tengo esta salida de dsmeg
<Jakeukalane> http://pastebin.com/GCDCayF3
<Jakeukalane> por si alguien más sabe del asunto
<cousteau> Jakeukalane, algo te va con (gk)sudo pero no como usuario normal?
<cousteau> a lo mejor has tocado algo de permisos que no deberías y sudo ha hecho de las suyas en tu home?
<Jakeukalane> gstreamer-properties
<cousteau> ese comando no te va sin gksudo?
<Jakeukalane> así es
<Jakeukalane> he probado una solución de cambiar en un campo en gconf   por "autovideosink"
<Jakeukalane> pero no me ha funcionado
<cousteau> bien...  este comando es un poco lento pero encuentra los archivos de tu home que no son tuyos
<Jakeukalane> y sigue sin eso
<cousteau> find "$HOME" \! -user "$USER" -exec ls -l {} +
<Jakeukalane> ok, gracias
<Jakeukalane> ejecutando
<Jakeukalane> el problema original es que la webcam no me va, cuando siemrpe me ha ido
<Jakeukalane> en otras versiones de ubuntui
<Jakeukalane> cousteau, ya ha finalizado, que es lo que debería buscar?
<cousteau> Jakeukalane, sale algo?
<Jakeukalane> sí
<Jakeukalane> un montón de cachés: firefox, kde, amarok... y luego programas instalados manualmente como specto
<Jakeukalane> no he visto todo todavía
<cousteau> sale algo en ~/.gstreamer o ~/.config?
<GridCube> Jakeukalane, que queres hacer?
<cousteau> (tendría que haber empezado por ahí)
<Jakeukalane> puedo hacerle un grep a ese comando
<Jakeukalane> y meterlo todo en un archivo de texto?
<Jakeukalane> así?
<Jakeukalane> find "$HOME" \! -user "$USER" -exec ls -l {} + | grep .config   > archivo.txt
<cousteau> nah, más fácil...
<cousteau> find "$HOME"/.conf* "$HOME"/.gstre* \! -user "$USER" -exec ls -ld {} +
<cousteau> un día voy a hacer un script para buscar "posibles fallos de creación de archivos en home"
<Jakeukalane> parece que no hay nada
<Jakeukalane> que coincida con eso
<Jakeukalane> bueno, la cuestión que falla es la webcam :)
<cousteau> huy, me dejé .gconf*
<Jakeukalane> ok
<cousteau> ese comando es para ver qué archivos de tu home no son tuyos
<cousteau> en condiciones perfectas, no tendría que salir nada
<Jakeukalane> en .gconf .conf .gstreamer
<Jakeukalane> no sale nada
<Jakeukalane> ya
<Jakeukalane> bueno, sale todas las cosas
<Jakeukalane> de firefox
<Jakeukalane> que a lo mejor son importaciones
<Jakeukalane> de otros ordenadores
<Jakeukalane> y luego la caché de amarok 1.4
<Jakeukalane> que lo compilé y lo instalé yo
<Jakeukalane> osea que estará mal instalado de alguna manera
 * cousteau sugiere a Jakeukalane usar exaile
<cousteau> se parece mucho a amarok 1.4
<Jakeukalane> bueno, lo he probado, pero no es lo mismo :)
<cousteau> o gmusic-nomeacuerdo (tiene un "modo Exaile")
<Jakeukalane> pero esa no es la cuestión :) algún día dejará de haber trucos para instalarlo y tendré que cambiar
<Jakeukalane> a clementine o a exaile
<Jakeukalane> creo que lo probé. gmusicbrowser
<Jakeukalane> este es el error en dsmeg
<Jakeukalane> http://pastebin.com/GCDCayF3
<Jakeukalane> aunque no sé si es un erro
<Jakeukalane> bueno, me voy, hasta luego
#ubuntu-es 2012-06-02
<Jakeukalane> cousteau, al parecer todo se arregló al reiniciar... / desinstalar preload, no sé cual de las dos
<Jakeukalane> creo que desinstalar preload
<cousteau> ok :)
<Souchiro> hsata mañana
<sebastian> buenas noches amigos, desde el otro día que instalamos los restringed-extras y el gnome mplayer, no puedo ver bien los videos .avi
<sebastian> me dan una manito con esto?
<SergioMeneses> sebastian, saludos
<esmirlin> Cómo puedo eliminar por completo wine y TODA su configuración, carpetas, archivos, etc?
<SergioMeneses> sebastian, a lo mejor no es una respuesta buena pero yo uso vlc y me funciona bien
<SergioMeneses> esmirlin, sudo apt-get purge wine
<esmirlin> SergioMeneses: pero siguen quedando carpetas no¿?
<sebastian> <SergioMeneses>, yo tambien lo uso , solo que ahora ya no es infalible como antes..
<SergioMeneses> esmirlin, no, elimina todos los archivos de configuracion
<esmirlin> y para el resto¿?
<SergioMeneses> sebastian, mmm... raro
<sebastian> si..
<SergioMeneses> esmirlin, como asi q el resto?
<Intrro_> #lmde
<esmirlin> pues todas las carpetas y demás cosas que crea la instalación del programa
<SergioMeneses> esmirlin, todo se remueve
<sebastian> hice las instalaciones que puse  y se descajeto el vide, por que , no tengo idea
<SergioMeneses> si quieres puedes leer sobre el comando en internet
<SergioMeneses> :D
<sebastian> SergioMeneses, que pasara si elimino lo instalado, mejorara ?
<SergioMeneses> sebastian, tiene es un problema?
<SergioMeneses> pense que queria solo eliminarlo
<sebastian> <SergioMeneses>, a mí me decías ?
<sebastian> eliminar que..
<SergioMeneses> <sebastian> SergioMeneses, que pasara si elimino lo instalado, mejorara ?
<sebastian> ahhh. si digo , no se si servira de algo
<sebastian> aparte voy viendo que con buntu, es un poco mas complicado desinstalar que instalar
<SergioMeneses> sebastian, para remover todo si...
<SergioMeneses> sebastian, jeje
<sebastian> lastima que no anda por aca el amigo guampa, el la tiene clara con estas cosas..
<sebastian> yo no quiero meter mano sin asesoramiento por que siempre hago catagada..
<sebastian> jejej
<SergioMeneses> sebastian, como prefieras
<sebastian> GridCube, como estas ¿?
<GridCube> :) bien sebastian
<sebastian> todo bien, me podes dar una mano con .avi ?
<GridCube> no se, tal ves si
<GridCube> que problema tenes?
<sebastian> desde hace unos días , que hicimos unas instalaciones , los videos avi se ven lento, inclusive con vlc
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> ni idea
<GridCube> XD
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> GridCube, la instalacion la hicimos con otros compañeros del chat
<GridCube> sebastian, es que puede ser cualquier cosa
<sebastian> para intentar ver unos videos mpeg-2,
<GridCube> puede ser el video que esta mal
<GridCube> puede ser la placa de video
<GridCube> pueden ser los codecs, el driver de video, la interaccion con el compositor
<GridCube> pueden ser mil cosas
<sebastian> Gridcube,_ videos probe varios.. si es , la placa, de ultima pruebo con otra , aca tengo una
<GridCube> proba abriendo una nueva instancia de x y ejecuta el video con mplayer
<sebastian> igual, hay formas de ir descartando o no?
<GridCube> tipo: sudo startx -- :1
<GridCube> y ejecuta mplayer /path/to/video.avi
<sebastian> primero esto entonces: sudo startx -- :1
<Guest62546> Gridcube, estas por ahí ?
<Guest62546> hola...
<Guest62546> alguien por aca ??
<ea1het_OFF> buenas noches
<ea1het_OFF> o tardes por alli...
<Guest62546> buenas... noches.
<ea1het_OFF> muy bien
<Guest62546> ea1het_off, te puedo hacer una consulta
<Guest62546> ?
<ea1het_OFF> si te puedo responder claro... adelante..
<cousteau> a ver, no va así
<cousteau> se entra en el canal, se pregunta algo, y si alguien sabe la respuesta la da
<cousteau> (no hace falta pedir permiso para preguntar...  es para lo que está el canal)  :)
<Guest62546> estube hablando con un compañero del chat y me hizo poner un comando en terminal, perdon Cousteau, es que estoy en una situacion particular
<Guest62546> la cosa es que estoy con un etorno raro... y como root..
<xangua> todos tenemos problemas...
<Guest62546> con x 1
<xangua> Guest62546: si vi que entraste como root, root no está soportado en este canal
<ea1het_OFF> Guest62546: cual es tu problema ?
<Guest62546> xagua, como hago para volver a la configuracion normal.?
<Guest62546> no me alcanzan los dedos para contarles.. ahi voy
<Guest62546> el problema raiz , es que no puedo ver bien los videos avi, desde hace unos días, ni con vlc, ni gnome mplayer...
<Guest62546> es que hicimos unas instalaciones que me recomendaron y cambiaron algo en la configuracion de video..
<Guest62546> me siguen ?
<ea1het_OFF> si. Tienes algun fichero de log para ver el error exacto?
<Guest62546> perdon mi ignorancia, soy bastante cachorro todabía en linux, no se bien que es un fichero de log...
<Guest62546> el compañero de antes, me hizo cambiar a otra configuracion x para ver si funcionaba desde alli , pero no puedo abrir ningun video
<Guest62546> no tengo montado ningun directorio de mi carpeta personal aqui...
<xangua> Guest62546: cierra la sesión de root entonces, No Tienes Nada que hace ahí
<ea1het_OFF> un fichero de log, o de traza, es un fichero donde cada programa... o todo el sistema... vuelcan cosas... el comportamiento de la maquina
<ea1het_OFF> generalmente esos ficheros estan en /var/log/........ lo que sea.......
<Guest62546> xagua, gracias... jajaj no pense que era tan facil.. cierro secion y listo...
<ea1het_OFF> si... como root.. no te hace falta estan en X
<ea1het_OFF> usa siempre un usuario no privilegiado
<Guest62546> igual, me agrada mucho este entorno , funciona mucho mas rápido que el normal...
<Guest62546> se puede hacer que quede así ??
<Guest62546> bueno , reinicio secion y vuelvo...
<xangua> Guest62546: No Tienes Nada Que Hacer En La Cuenta De Root, ni siquiera debiste haberlo habilidato
<xangua> mmm...... y este tipo de gentes que da este tipo de soluciones de donde salen últimamente¿
<GridCube> uh, perdon sebastian :/ me tuve que ir
<sebastian> yo tambien , a root... jajaj
<sebastian> xagua ya estoy aqui...
<sebastian> me encanto pasear sin X
<sebastian> no me sirvio de mucho para ver videos, es más no pude reproducir ninguno!!
<xangua> sebastian: no soy xagua, ni xanagua, ni xuxa pack; por favor usa Tab para autocompletar los nombres
<xangua> !tab | sebastian
<kubot> sebastian: Puedes usar <tab> para completar nombres/nicks en el IRC asi como ficheros y directorios en la terminal (bash).
<sebastian> xangua, buenisio !! todos los dias se aprende algo aca...
<GridCube> sebastian, que paso?
<sebastian> xangua,  te cuento...
<sebastian> el otro día instale con un amigo del chat, no me acuerdo con quien precisamente, los restringed-extras, o algo así
<GridCube> restricted-extras
<sebastian> desde alli , no puedo reproducir bien los videos .avi, que tanto le gustan a mi nene..
<sebastian> eso, eso..
<sebastian> y tambien el gnome player, pero eso es otra cosa..
<sebastian> igual no funciono para lo que estabamos buscando en ese momento...
<sebastian> x que la limitacion era de hardware
<sebastian> mi pregunta entonces sería:
<sebastian> desinstalando los restricted-extras se puede solucionar el problema ??
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> si lo desisntalas no vas apoder reproducir nada
<sebastian> GridCube, mmm, es verdad, y ahora que hago..? es decir..
<GridCube> sebastian, mplayer solo tiene problemas?
<sebastian> antes de esa instalacion corria los videos de maravilla, me explico ?
<sebastian> no,... todos los programas, vlc tambien
<GridCube> sebastian, antes de intalarlo no deberias haber podido nisiquiera ver videos
<GridCube> vlc no usa los restricted extras
<GridCube> vlc usa sus propios codecs
<GridCube> tenes un problema en otro lado
<GridCube> estas usando unity?
<sebastian> GridCube,  si me imaginaba por los comentarios, que tendria nada que ver..
<sebastian> unity es un entorno no?
<GridCube> aja
<sebastian> GridCube,  xfce
<GridCube> el que usa ubuntu por default
<GridCube> osea que estas en xubuntu
<GridCube> o usando xfce?
<GridCube> es distinto
<sebastian> ese es e mio,,, xubuntu
<GridCube> ok
<sebastian> igual.. por curiosidad :
<sebastian> se puede usar un entorno , mas libiano aún ?
<GridCube> !lubuntu
<kubot> Lubuntu es Ubuntu con !LXDE en lugar de !GNOME como entorno de escritorio, lo que lo hace muy ligero. Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - Soporte en #lubuntu-es o #ubuntu-es
<sebastian> GridCube,  como el de lubuntu por ejemplo , pero sin reinstalar el sistema
<GridCube> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<sebastian> y eso es todo ?
<GridCube> es un desktop oficial
<GridCube> si
<sebastian> si es así ya lo estoy haciendo !!
<GridCube> ahora vuelvo
<sebastian> GridCube,  dale yo mientras cambio el entorno...
<sebastian> amigos, tengo que serrar las aplicaciones para que los cambios del entorno tengan efecto ?
<sebastian> xangua,  cambia solo el entorno con sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop, o tengo que cerrar albo?
<xangua> ¿¿
<sebastian> digo algo?. como el chat por ejemplo...
<sebastian> xangua, estoy instalando el lubuntu-desktop
<xangua> aaah, si necesitas cerrar tu sesión
<xangua> si lo que quieres es usar lxde después de instalarlo
<sebastian> xangua, claro .. quiero agilizar la cosa...
<sebastian> no me importa para nada la apariencia del escritorio y esas cosas..
<sebastian> xangua,  tampoco manejo linux de taquito , como para abandonar del todo la interfas grafica amigable...jejeje
<xangua> si no puedes reproducir un video lo más probable es que el video sea el problema sebastian, leí en los logs que te referías a un video avi y justo ayer me baje y vi dos sin problemas
<sebastian> xangua, anteriormente nunca tube problemas para verlos,, el tema es ahora, y no con uno..
<sebastian> xangua, no se puede volver a la configuracion por defoult de video que trae la instalacion ?
<xangua> sebastian: anteriormente con una anterior instalación de ubuntu¿ también leí algo de blueray.....y eso como que no anda en linux
<sebastian> xangua, algo así aviamos tratado de hacer andar , oviamente no pudimos.. jejej, de ahí quedo la cosa descajetada
<sebastian> son unos videos de mi banda , grabados con una camara hd.. pesan un bagon!
<sebastian> xangua, igual eso ya no me preocupa, me queda la opcion de transformarlos a otro formato y listo
<sebastian> pero los .avi , los uso para ver peliculas con mi hijo,, de animacion y esas cosas...
<GridCube> sebastian, ve al logo de la ratita >Configuracion >administracion de configuracion >ajustes del gestor de ventanas >compositor
<GridCube> y desabilita el compositor
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> ahi va...
<sebastian> GridCube,  no me figura la opcion "compositor"
<sebastian> eso esta en xubuntu?
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> en ajustes del gestor de ventanas
<GridCube> la ultima solapa es compositor
<sebastian> aca la ultima dice Avanzado, será lo mismo ?
<sebastian> GridCube_ termino de instalar lubuntu, me salto una advertencia...
<sebastian> "existen varios paquetes de gestores de sesiones instalados. Por favor, seleccione que gestor de sesiones debería ...
<sebastian> ejegutarse de manera predeterminada."
<GridCube> sebastian, instalste lubuntu-desktop?
<sebastian> sip
<sebastian> hice mal ?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> queria saber
<GridCube> entonces tenes que estar usando lightdm
<GridCube> como todos los ubuntus
<GridCube> que raro porque tenes mas de un gestor
<sebastian> pero y ese cartel que me salio ?
<GridCube> sebastian, no se
<GridCube> capas que por algun motivo estas usando otro gestor de sesiones
<GridCube> usa lightdm
<sebastian> mira..
<sebastian> dice:
<sebastian> edite cada script de init en <</etc/init.d>> relacionado con ellos y desactive la comprobacion...
<sebastian> en busca del gestor de sesiones predetermindado.
<sebastian> un bolonqui, no ...
<sebastian> ?
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> elimina uno
<GridCube> usa solo lightdm
<sebastian> y como hago.?
<GridCube> fijate cual estas usando ahora
<sebastian> primero, le doy aceptar al cartel no?, no me queda otra..
<sebastian> desde donde...
<GridCube> pero espera estas usando lubuntu ahora?
<GridCube> o xubuntu?
<sebastian> xubuntu, la instalacion esta esperando que ponga Aceptar  a ese cartel, por eso te pregunto...
<GridCube> pues ponele aceptar
<sebastian> dice arriba: "Configuracion de lxdm"
<GridCube> aaaaaaaaa
<GridCube> ves
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> espera no uses lxdm
<GridCube> porque tenes lxdm?
<GridCube> en que version de ubuntu estas trabajando? 11.04?
<sebastian> GridCube_ ahí me pregunta...
<sebastian> si
<sebastian> esa
<GridCube> sebastian, porque el _?
<GridCube> de donde sale?
<GridCube> ni modo, claro sebastian hasta esa version lubuntu uso otro gestor de sesiones
<sebastian> porque me parece importante lo que salto ahora..
<GridCube> no digo porque pones un _ al lado de mi nombre, hace que no vea cuando me nombras
<GridCube> sebastian, deberias actualizar tu sistema a 12.04
<GridCube> te vas a ahorrar muuuuuuuuuuuchos problemas
<sebastian> ahhh, pense que era alreves... jajaj
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> cuanto mas nuevo mejor
<GridCube> :D eso de echo es verdad en linux
<sebastian> GridCube, ahora que hago porque , aunque me parece bien lo de la actualizacion , ahora tengo que elegir en la consola entre lightdm y lxdm ??
<GridCube> ajá
<sebastian> jejeej
<GridCube> una ves que termines de instalar
<GridCube> haces sudo apt-get purge lxdm
<GridCube> y chau lxdm
<sebastian> a sea que elijo "lightdm" ahora ?
<GridCube> claro
<sebastian> hecho.
<sebastian> GridCube,  la instalacion quedó detenida en : mlinuz-3.0.0-20-generic
<sebastian> no avanza más...
<GridCube> estara trabajando
<sebastian> ok espero entonces..
<sebastian> ahí arranco..
<sebastian> GridCube,  ahi finalizo. entonces ahi nomas le mando : sudo apt-get purge lxdm
<sebastian> o reinicio la secion primero?
<GridCube> si queres hacelo ahora
<sebastian_> GridCube,  estas par aca todabía ?
<GridCube> i am
<sebastian_> termine de instalar..
<sebastian_> pero me quedo la resolucion de pantalla en miniatura..
<sebastian_> apenas puedo leer, .. con lupa... jeeje, y no pude desinstalar xfce, no encuentra el paquete...
<sebastian_> sudo apt-get purge xfce  ??
<sebastian_> o puse algo mal ?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> porque queres desinstalar xfce?
<GridCube> O_o
<GridCube> dejalo ahi
<sebastian_> hay un problema al iniciar...
<GridCube> solo elegi una sesion de lubuntu en el menu de inicio
<sebastian_> me sale un cartel antes de arrancar el sistema
<GridCube> ah pues
<sebastian_> no abra problemas de kernel ?
<GridCube> sebastian_, te recomiendo hacer una instalcion limpia de 12.04
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> solo tenes problemas de configuracion
<sebastian_> vos decis que si actualizo así como esta  a la 12.04 no va a funcionar ?
<sebastian_> el otro día me salia el mismo cartel y lo solucionamos arreglando el grub
<sebastian_> tenía instalado 3 kernel diferentes y había conflictos... borramos los kernel viejos y tema solucionado
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> pues no se
<GridCube> sebastian_, tenes un buen lio de configuracion
<Exio> en que momento salta el error?
<GridCube> por eso andan lentos tus videos y todo
<sebastian_> el problema es que no tengo livecd del 12.04, tendria que descargar el iso y luego quemar un cd, que ahora no tengo...
<GridCube> sebastian_, no tenes un pendrive?
<sebastian_> si pero el bios de mi vieja pc no bootea desde usb...
<Exio> plop!
<GridCube> oh
<sebastian_> voy a probar reiniciar , para aplicar los cambios de los controladores adicionales y luego actualizar así como esta , a ver que pasa !!!
<GridCube> bueno :( no se
<sebastian_> no me queda otra...
<GridCube> espera que alguien mas inteligente te pueda ayudar
<sebastian_> :)
<sebastian_> todo bien
<sebastian_> no se pierde nada... jajaja
<sebastian_> y en esa escala de valores yo estoy en el subsuelo...
<sebastian_> gracias amigo GridCube.. hasta luego !!
<GridCube> :)
<Shai> hola, una pregunta. ¿porque tengo instalado el gnome3, osea el gnome-shell y todo, cuando cierro sesion e inicio con gnome me inicia gnome2... como lo hago para iniciar gnome3?
<GridCube> durante la seleccion de sesion elegi que sea una session de gnome3
<GridCube> aunque... no entiendo como podes tener las dos a la ves
<GridCube> eso es bastante... improbable
<Shai> GridCube: lo que estoy viendo es que no tengo los drivers de mi tarjeta de video... por eso no soporta algo con mas grafica
<GridCube> Shai, usa xubuntu :)
<Shai> GridCube: naa, gracias (:
<GridCube> o:
<GridCube> pero xubuntu es genial
 * GridCube se pone la gorra de xubuntero
<m4v> Shai: que Ubuntu tienes? no deberías tener gnome3 junto con el 2
<m4v> buu
<GridCube> lo asustaste con logica
<shai> una consulta, que hace el comando "sudo apt-get --purge"?
<HoNgOuRu> <HoNgOuRu> alguien me puede dar una mano con la configuracion de dhcp?
<GridCube> shai, man apt-get
<HoNgOuRu> <HoNgOuRu> alguien me puede dar una mano con la configuracion de dhcp?
<GridCube> !repetir | HoNgOuRu
<kubot> HoNgOuRu: No repitas tu pregunta muy seguido, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá. Puedes buscar en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org mientras esperas.
<Linuxero> hola :)
<Biblioclasta> 0/
<Linuxero> tengo un problema con algunas dependencias a la hora de compilar dando un ./configure el terminal me tira lo siguiente: http://pastebin.com/TF95w2Jw :
<Biblioclasta> Linuxero, si estas usando ubuntu, falta instalar las versiones de desarrollo
<Biblioclasta> de los paquetes que aparecen en el log
<Biblioclasta> Linuxero: sudo apt-get install libXxf86vm-dev opengl-headers libv4l-dev libgphoto2-dev libcapi20-dev libopenal-dev
<Linuxero> <Biblioclasta> hay un problema en particulas algunas de esas librerias figuran instaladas desde el software center de ubuntu y al bajarme algun deb me dice que necesito otro para instalarme ese y asi estoy bajando paquetes toda la noche XD de casualidad se podria instalar desde repositorios? de se asi si alguien me tira una app se lo agradezco :P
<Biblioclasta> sudo apt-get install libXxf86vm-dev opengl-headers libv4l-dev libgphoto2-dev libcapi20-dev libopenal-dev
<Biblioclasta> deberia cubrir todos las librerias que menciona el log
<Biblioclasta> si hay dependecias las resuelve apt
<Sc4rf4c3> algunas cosas no las encuentra XD este es mi sources.list http://paste.debian.net/172481/
<Biblioclasta> Sc4rf4c3, lo siento, no entiendo cual es el problema
<Sc4rf4c3> XD me gustario saber donde puedo encontrar estas librerias : http://paste.debian.net/172483/ he encontrado todas menos esas
<jon__> Hola alguien hay por ahi?
<jon__> Hola; ¿hay alguien por ahi ; es la primera vez que he entrado en esto del IRC y no se muy bien lo que es?
<chilicuil> jon__: hola p/
<chilicuil> jon__: el Internet Relay Chat (irc) es el protocolo de charlas original, msn, fb y google talk son todos muy recientes
<chilicuil> jon__: freenode.net es una red de servidores cuyo fin es proveer una plataforma para la comunicacion entre desarrolladores de software libre y de temas parecidos
<jon__> Y eso de charlas originales quiere decir que son las mas absicas y que luego sehan mejorado?
<chilicuil> jon__: #ubuntu-es, el canal donde te encuentras, es uno de los muchos canales que se encuentran en freenode.net y que como objetivo tiene, servir de ayuda para la comunidad de Ubuntu en español
<chilicuil> jon__: no, me refiero a que este protocolo fue el primero
<jon__> Ah vale entonces me voy air saliendo para no distraeros delso avancesde Ubuntu o algo asi
<jon__> Y gracais por todo y por toda vuestra Buena Educacion MIl gracaisa
<jon__> Venga que tengocosas que he acer en vez de molesatrosa todos vosotros y no tengo drecho a dsitraeros
<jon__> y que me doy cuenta que soy un don andie al aldo de vosotros y que yo aqui no pinto nada
<Sc4rf4c3> casi: cuando intento instalar wine desde el directorio con "wine install" me tira esto: http://paste.debian.net/172498/
<BreoganGal> hola
<BreoganGal> uso ubuntu 12.04
<BreoganGal> 64 bits
<BreoganGal> instale por el centro de programas gimp2
<BreoganGal> pero por algun motivo no me deja abrirlo
<BreoganGal> alguna idea?
<mimecar> abrelo desde la consola
<BreoganGal> tambien probe y nada
<BreoganGal> hasta lo desinstale y volvi a instalar pero nada
<BreoganGal> y busque por internet pero no encontre nada
<cousteau> gimp2?
<cousteau> BreoganGal, nada?  te sale un error en consola?
<BreoganGal> gimp: error while loading shared libraries: libgegl-0.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mimecar> instala esa librería y problema solucionado
<mimecar> tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones verdad?
<BreoganGal> actualizaciones del sistema, o todas las opciones que pone en centro de programas?
<mimecar> todas las actualizaciones del sistema
<BreoganGal> del sistema si
<mimecar> instala esa librería del gimp
<mimecar> aunque debería estar instalada si estas usando sólo repositorios oficiales
<BreoganGal> hago esto a ver si va
<BreoganGal> https://irvingprog.wordpress.com/2011/01/20/gimp-problemas-con-actualizacion-reparar/
<BreoganGal> ?¿
<mimecar> estas usando repositorios externos?
<cousteau> BreoganGal, yo para instalar gimp simplemente haría   sudo apt-get install gimp
<cousteau> me voy, bye
<BreoganGal> te digo los que tengo marcados
<BreoganGal> de softer de ubuntu todos
<BreoganGal> de otros
<BreoganGal> independiente, e independiente de codigo fuente
<BreoganGal> socios de canonical y lo mismo de codigo fuente
<BreoganGal> un ppa de jupiter y de mrw-gimp-svn
<mimecar> tienes repositorios de PPA si o no
<mimecar> ahí tienes la causa de tu error
<mimecar> para que has puesto el último repositorio?
<BreoganGal> se añadio solo o algo
<BreoganGal> borro el ultimo pues?
<mimecar> los repositorios de ppa no se añaden solos
<mimecar> quita el gimp que has puesto y desactivalo
<BreoganGal> el de jupiter lo dejo?
<BreoganGal> y el de gimp ya lo quite ahora ya me deberia ir o algo?
<mimecar> has quitado antes el gimp que tenías instalado?
<BreoganGal> nop
<mimecar> ...
<BreoganGal> desinstalo y vuelvo intalar un momento
<mimecar> el otro repositorio no se lo que hace
<BreoganGal> es del programa de jupiter, apra ahorro con la bateria del portatil
<BreoganGal> version 2.6
<BreoganGal> aun no estan añadidos al repositorio el 2.8?
<mimecar> si no te salen, no
<BreoganGal> ya esta, ahora me abrio
<BreoganGal> gracias!!
<mimecar> no añadas muchos repositorios de PPA
<BreoganGal> oki
<BreoganGal> me recomiendas algun programa interesante para el pc?
<mimecar> define programa interesante
<BreoganGal> editor de videos por ejemplo o algo de mantenimiento para el pc
<BreoganGal> vi algunos pero no se muy bien cual elegir
<mimecar> para mantenimiento no necesitas nada
<ea1het> wenos dias
<ea1het> o wenas tardes.... según se de...
<sebastian_> buen día amigos,  acabo de levantarme y quería hacerles una consulta, cambie el entorno xfce por lubuntu-desktop y las fuentes quedaron minúscular..
<sebastian_> como lo puedo solucionar ?
<cousteau> creo que por algún lado se puede ajustar la resolución de fuentes
<cousteau> no me acuerdo dónde...  donde se ajustan las fuentes y demás en LXDE, o a lo mejor los ajustes de pantalla, poner en vez de 96 dpi un valor más bajo como 80
<cousteau> bue, me voy
<Mitos> buen dia a todos compañeros
<Mitos> aqui vengo a molestarlos y es que buscado una solucion pero no la encuentro
<Mitos> quisas alguno de ustedes me de la mano
<Mitos> como hago para eliminar las preconfiguraciones que se guardan en el home de forma que cuando haga una nueva instalacion de sistema quede limpia sin preconfiguraciones anteriores?
<mimecar> formateando
<Mitos> jajajaja
<Mitos> no quiero formatear el home ahi estas mis archivos
<mimecar> entonces borra las carpetas de configuración
<Mitos> y esas cuales son
<mimecar> todas las que no sean tuyas
<Mitos> osea borro del home todo lo que no me interese?
<mimecar> las carpetas ocultas que no sean tuyas
<Mitos> hace tiempo recuerdo un post en taringa que decia como hacerlo mediante comandos pero no lo encuentro
<mimecar> obviamente perderás todos los datos que contengan (datos del firefox, correos, etc.)
<Mitos> eso no me interesa
<mimecar> pues debería
<Mitos> lo que pasa es que cada vez que reinstalo me sale todo lo configurado anteriormente
<Mitos> y la verdad solo me interesan mis archivos personales
<mimecar> reinstalar no es lo normal
<Mitos> osea lo que esta en esa particion mis fotos de familia videos musica trabajos etc
<Mitos> pasa que cambie de distro
<mimecar> deberías tener un backup de todos tus datos en un disco externo
<Mitos> por eso lo decia
<Mitos> amigo mimecar usted me recomienda borrar las carpetas ocultas que esten en el home? solo eso?
<mimecar> haz un backup en un disco externo antes
<mimecar> o te creas un usuario nuevo en el sistema
<Mitos> se agradece nos vemos    o/
<sebastian_> hola amigos , con lspci me figura la gforce 5200, de 128 , pero no me figuran controladores adicionaes para ella , no logro hacerla funcioar.. ayuda !
<sebastian_> hay alguien en casa ?
<Deckon> una cosa no tiene que ver con la otra
<sebastian_> ahhh, ok
<sebastian_> Deckon,  te daras cuenta de q otra vez hice cakada.. no?
<Deckon> lspci solamente te lista los dispositivos pci de tu tarjeta
<sebastian_> Deckon, yo cambie el entorno de xfce a el de lubuntu, además de actualizar a la version 12.04, de ahi mis problemitas actuales..jejej
<Deckon> sebastian_, busca el noseque de controladores adicionales o algo asi se llama
<sebastian_> tengo que poner en marcha denuevo algunas cosas
<sebastian_> si , ya lo hice , pero me pone : el equipo no esta utilizando controladores....etc
<sebastian_> no me da ninguno para Activar
<Deckon> pues ni idea
<Deckon> tendras que instalarlo a mano supongo
<sebastian_> ok, voy a buscar algo en los foros... a ver que encuentro
<sebastian_> Deckon , conoces algo sobre Envy ?
<sebastian_> algo así como instalador de controladores Nvidia
<Deckon> si, pero creo que esa cosa esta muy desactualisada
<Deckon> sip, la dejaron de soportar hace muchisimo tiempo
<aguitel> jockey-gtk
<sebastian_> ahh ok,
<sebastian_> aguitel, que es jockey-gtk ?
<Deckon> es el de los controladores sebastian_
<sebastian_> esta en synaptic ? a ver voy a mirar, igualmente quiero chequear que librerías de nvidia tengo instaladas ...
<Deckon> sebastian_, es el coso de los controladores restringidos
<sebastian_> aguitel,  jockey-gtk ya esta instalado
<aguitel> sebastian_, si
<aguitel> alt+F2=jockey-gtk
<sebastian_> aguitel,  hice el alt+f2 y me salio un cuadrito..
<sebastian_> le pongo jockey-gtk ?
<aguitel> si
<sebastian_> ahi esta, si, se habre controladores adicionales, pero la lista aparece en blanco..
<aguitel> que tarjeta de video tienes
<sebastian_> generalmente siempre me aparecen cuatro a eleccion..
<mimecar> sebastian_: tu tarjeta tiene driver privativo?
<sebastian_> si driver privativo.. gforce 5200, de 128m
<sebastian_> siempre me aparcían el nvidia-172 u otro con updates.. y el nvidia-96-dev y su update... entoces uno decía (recomendado)
<sebastian_> instalaba ese y lito..
<Deckon> pues yo creo que ubuntu dejo de darle soporte a esas graficas
<Deckon> y que nouveau no te anda bien?
<sebastian_> que es nouveau ?
<aguitel> sebastian_, pon en la terminal lo siguiente:sudo apt-get install nvidia-173
<Deckon> nouveau es el modulo libre de nvidia
<sebastian_> ok, hecho
<sebastian_> Deckon , mira:
<sebastian_> Los siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias incumplidas:
<sebastian_>  nvidia-173 : Depende: xorg-video-abi-10 pero no es instalable
<sebastian_>               Recomienda: nvidia-settings pero no va a instalarse
<sebastian_> E: No se pudieron corregir los problemas, usted ha retenido paquetes rotos.
<aguitel> sebastian_, ahora pon en en la terminal:sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<Deckon> tienes paquetes rotos
<aguitel> sebastian_, el problema es que tu tarjeta es vieja y no es soportada por la ultima version del xorg
<aguitel> solo te quedan 2 opciones ,o instalas ubuntu 10.04 o usas el driver libre
<sebastian_> aguitel, estoy usando lubuntu 12.04
<Deckon> apoco ubuntu ya esta usando xorg 1.11?
<aguitel> sebastian_, no va con tu tarjeta si quieres usar driver privativo
<sebastian_> que tal la opcion de driver libre ??
<mimecar> ya la estas usando sebastian_
<aguitel> usala
<sebastian_> y como hago...? donde , cuando , como jejej
<aguitel> se instala por defecto
<sebastian_> ahhh, entonces no me la reconoce... porque ahora estoy usando la mas viejita que es la:
<Deckon> sebastian_, nouvea es el modulo por defecto, lo que no se es si te instala galium por defecto
<sebastian_> gforce2 mx200
<Deckon> galium es la aceleracion con nouveau
<sebastian_> con la 5200, no me tira el video del sistema operativo...
<sebastian_> en un rato vuelvo, gracias
<Zentaur> hola
<Zentaur> alguien me puede ayudar con un tema algo raro?
<mimecar> !alguien Zentaur
<kubot> Zentaur: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<Zentaur> veo a la gente azul en youtube en ubuntu 12.04erdone usted kubot
<mimecar> sube una captura a imagehack
<Zentaur> no importa ya me arreglare
<Zentaur> gracias de todas formas
<Deckon> Zentaur, http://n3ri.com.ar/2012/03/solucion-al-problema-de-flash-player-en-ubuntu-los-videos-se-ven-de-color-azul/
<Zentaur> ya he seguio esa solucion y funciona pero flash se vuelve inestable a mas no poder
<Zentaur> casca continuamente despues de eso
<mimecar> Zentaur: te fallan los 4 métodos?
<Zentaur> he probado 2, voy a ver con los otros
<saranpio> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<sebastian_> buenas amigos, estoy de vuelta.. me ayudan a ver si puedo arreglar el tema de mi placa de video gforce 5200
<sebastian_> actualice mi version de xubuntu y ahora no hay privativo para mi placa, que puedo hacer?
<Deckon> usar nouvea, que es el modulo que estas usando en este momento
<sebastian_> Deckon,  ok, pero puedo hacer que funcione con la gforce 5200, ahora tube que poner una gforce2 xm200, de 64M
<sebastian_> la 5200 es de 128 M , funciona mejor, el tema es que si las cambio , al iniciar el sistema no tira video...
<sebastian_> o sea .. asi me veo obligado a usar esta que es mas vieja, es raro o no ?
<sebastian_> Deckon, si es un problema de conpatibilidad con ubuntu 12.04, tendría que ser al reves.. creo yo , o me equivoco ?
<Deckon> sebastian_, pon la 5200 y cuando te aparezca la pantalla negra y precionas F3 hasta que te aparezca imagen
<sebastian_> ahh, ok , funciona asi ?
<Deckon> eso espero
<saranpio> vieron en la pagina de ubuntu hacen propaganda a varios juegos, eso significa que linux a va  teminar ganando esta guerra entre SO
<sebastian_> bueno , entonces a eso voy, y despues te cuento !-1
<Deckon> suerte
<sebastian_> gracias
<Deckon> saranpio, una cosa es que corran los juegos, otra que corran como en windows
<atotclic> sebastian_: entras en bios para guardar cambios de tarjeta grafica
<sebastian_> atotclic,  que cambios ?
<saranpio> corren bien y piden menos que windows algunos 1g menos
<saranpio> http://www.humblebundle.com/?utm_source=ubuntu
<atotclic> haces un cambio de hardware?
<atotclic> sebastian_: haces un cambio de hardware?
<Deckon> ha ya veo, yo te habla de juegos de verdad...
<atotclic> juegos de verdad Xonotic Alien_Arena
<saranpio> esta el juego trine 1 y 2  son juegos de mucha calidad
<sebastian_> si.. pero no se bien que tengo que cambiar en el bios
<Deckon> nop, wow o mwf
<Deckon> a esa clase de juegos me refiero
<Deckon> sscII, cosas de ese tipo, que no le quita merito a los juegos de linux
<Deckon> *SCII
<Deckon> linux necesitaria correr ese tipo de juegos decente y nativamente para poder ganar terreno en la guerra de SO y no solo worl of goo por ejemplo...
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Zentaur> alguna opcion para hacer funcionar rhythmbox-radio-browser en 12.04?
<Zentaur> instala el plugin pero no funciona
<Zentaur> en 10.10 no habia problema
<xangua> Zentaur: habilitaste el plugin en las preferencias de rhythmbox¿
<saranpio> Zentaur,  a mi me funciona
<saranpio> que radio queres escuchar?
<Zentaur> si, está habilitado
<Zentaur> que version de rhythmbox usas saranpio ?
<saranpio> la que me vino por defecto cuando instale el 12.4
<mimecar> cómo instalas el plugin Zentaur ?
<Zentaur> yo 2.96 y el plugin 2.31, lo que viene con 12.04
<Zentaur> instale desde synaptic
<Zentaur> por cierto, voy a darle una oportunidad a lightspark hasta que solucionen lo del flash
<Deckon> Zentaur, que navegador usas?
<saranpio> que es lightspark
<Zentaur> firefox
<Zentaur> es un flash libre. imagino que no será tan actual como la ultima version de flash pero que le vamos a hacer
<Deckon> Zentaur, no has probado con chromium/chrome?
<Zentaur> si
<Zentaur> pero no me gustan
<Deckon> y tienes inestabilidad con flash ahi tambien?
<Zentaur> chrome ni de broma y chromiumtiene un pase por no ser de goo++ pero tampoco
<Zentaur> poco lo he usado
<mimecar> de donde crees que sale chrome?
<Zentaur> son muy listos esta gente de goo***
<mimecar> sale de chromium
<saranpio> alguien sabe como hacer para comprar las cosas pagas que aparecen en centro de software de ubuntu , sin tener tarjeta de credito
<Deckon> no creo que se pueda
<Zentaur> que va que va, lightspark casca a los 3 segundos
<Deckon> Zentaur, flashvideoreplacer?
<Zentaur> que es flashvideoreplacer?
<Deckon> un plugin para  firefox que te permite reproducir lo flash en un reproductor de video
<Zentaur> esta bien para ver videos pero poco mas
<Zentaur> gnash va bastante bien pero a pantalla completa va mal
<Zentaur> voy  probar la version anterior del flash
<tecno> !kernel
<kubot> El núcleo de Ubuntu es el kernel Linux, ver: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Kernel o https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel (en inglés). No se recomienda compilar tu propio kernel, ya que este se actualiza regularmente y es una tarea para usuarios avanzados que puede dejar tu sistema inbooteable, si aún lo deseas puedes ver https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (inglés)
<saranpio> !kenel
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'kenel'.
<saranpio> !clima
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'clima'.
<saranpio> mira vos
<saranpio> ! quien va a ganar la eurocopa
<kubot> saranpio: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<manel2020> !spamer
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'spamer'.
<manel2020> !tonterias
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'tonterias'.
<manel2020> !perder el tiempo
<kubot> manel2020: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Intrro> 0_0
<manel2020> !perder_el_tiempo
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'perder_el_tiempo'.
<saranpio> !heavy metal
<kubot> saranpio: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<manel2020> !bot | saranpio
<kubot> saranpio: kubot es el bot de ayuda de #Ubuntu-es. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Lista de factos: http://ubottu.com/m4v/kubot/factoids.cgi | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/m4v/kubot
<manel2020> !oftopuic
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'oftopuic'.
<manel2020> !offtopic
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<saranpio> !compilar
<kubot> Ayuda y consejos para compilar desde el código fuente en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware | Trata siempre de usar !paquetes precompilados.
<manel2020> !y_cuando_es_imposible |compilar
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'y_cuando_es_imposible'.
<saranpio> una pregunta existe algun comando que me busque e instala las librerias o dependencias automaticamante que me pide un programa que instalo desde el codigo fuente
<manel2020> si sarampio
<manel2020> se llama constacia y paciencia
<manel2020> alias presisitr
<mimecar> ...
<saranpio> quise instalar un drivers para impresora y jamas pude
<saranpio> me pedia instalar cosas que nunca encontre
<mimecar> si el código no es de los repositorios, instala a mano las dependencias
<mimecar> es raro que el sistema no te detecte la impresora
<saranpio> todavia no entiendo por que la pagina oficial de ubuntu no esta en español es un error grave ese
<saranpio> o tiene la opcion para pasarla a español
<Exio> saranpio: el programa que vas a compilar se encuentra en los repositorios? apt-get build-dep teniendo los repositorios -src puede ser lo que buscas en este caso, en caso contrario no hay forma mas que leer el README o la documentacion oficial del paquete
<saranpio> no
<mimecar> saranpio: la web de ubuntu se usa para descargar la iso sólo
<saranpio> pero hay gente  que no sabe nada de ingles
<manel2020> te doy la razon saranpio
<manel2020> es una jodienda...
<manel2020> tener que buscar "traducciones"
<aguitel> que modelo de impresora
<mimecar> Download => descargar
<mimecar> seleccionas la arquitectura del sistema, descargar
<manel2020> del how to.. otra historia es son los archivos
<manel2020> no es un bug, es un defecto de usabilidad ...
<manel2020> como si la potencia mundial ahora (y no es descabellado) es china e impone los caracteres chinos
<manel2020> .....
<manel2020> el resto del mundo no tiene que saber chino ni ingles
<manel2020> ni idioma "al uso"
<Exio> !ot manel2020
<kubot> manel2020: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<manel2020> en fin se daran cuenta cuando el chino se imponga sobre el ingles... lueog lloraran...
<saranpio> kubot estamos hablando sobre un ubuntu, tenias razon kubot no sos nada inteligente
<manel2020> !bot | Exio
<kubot> Exio: kubot es el bot de ayuda de #Ubuntu-es. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Lista de factos: http://ubottu.com/m4v/kubot/factoids.cgi | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/m4v/kubot
<mimecar> saranpio: sabes que le estas hablando a un programa?
<saranpio> si era una broma
<m4v> no veo que tiene que ver China con Ubuntu, por respeten el topic.
<m4v> por favor respeten el topic*
<manel2020> vale
<manel2020> lo que...
<manel2020> sin embargo se mueve (solo para mentes lucidas, las tontas ya las conozco)
<manel2020> eso debe ser algo "inedito" para algunos...
<mimecar> manel2020: dejalo ya
<m4v> manel2020: "Eppur si muove", es tiro oblicuo no pasa desapercibido. Si no la terminas con esa actitud te vas.
<manel2020> off corse
<manel2020> poco se va ganar(perder con vuestra actitud
<manel2020> vuestra actitud pro-no inaccion , solo muestra estar a favor de documentar en ingles, pues haber si os enterais, el mundo ya gira en ingles, gira en chino.
<manel2020> y cuando no sea chino sera ruso o lo que toque. y ese es el problema
<mimecar> manel2020: traduce la página
<mimecar> y se la mandas a canonical
<manel2020> dudo mucho que exista interes, y menos de los "op" del irc. busquen en goole ya que se impide "open idea" "open source"
<m4v> manel2020: el canal es para soporte sobre Ubuntu, como ya se te trató de explicar en varias oportunidades.
<saranpio> manel2020,  no te enojes
<manel2020> estais enfadados con la gente por que desconecen idiomas foraneos
<Goku> No son foraneos
<m4v> mmh, no
<Goku> de hecho, quién sabe si es tu idioma el distinto del otro
<manel2020> sois algo especiales " pero eso es off topic"
<Goku> m4v, +z
<m4v> kubot: dile a manel2020 sobre offtopic
<kubot> manel2020: Por favor mira mi mensaje privado.
<m4v> Goku: no necesito que me digas lo que tengo que hacer.
<Goku> mejor.
<m4v> manel2020: cuando estés más tranquilo, puedes hablar conmigo sobre tu quiet.
<Zentaur> flash playr solucionado. la ultima version que funciona bien es 11.1.102.63
<sebastian_> buenas gente, arranco me gforce 5200
<Zentaur> es un apaño mientras los de "abdomen" no hagan algo
<sebastian_> alguien sabe como hacer para que la salida supervideo a tv salga con colores ?
<sebastian_> escuche nombrar un programa que gestiona las salidas de nvidia, lo conecen ?
<txomon|home> sebastian_, si lo descubre dime, por que yo lo he estado intentando
<sebastian_> Deckon, arranco la placa..
<txomon|home> y no he conseguido
<Deckon> sebastian_, lo levantaste como te dije?
<sebastian_> txomon|home, ok , en todo caso acá lo descubriremos...
<sebastian_> Deckon, si ... y lo cambie en el bios tambien
<Deckon> ok
<Deckon> que bueno
<sebastian_> si.. lo voy a dejar así que funciona aunque no en la mejor resolucion, pero no importa
<sebastian_> ahora estaba tratando de poner color a mi salida super-video , por que sale en la tele, pero en blanco y negro
<sebastian_> Deckon, sabes algo de un programa que gestiona las salidas de tv de nvidia ?
<Deckon> nop
<sebastian_> estoy viendo en synaptic uno que se llama "nvtv"
<sebastian_> pero no se si instalarlo , a ver si se jode algo todavía...
<Zentaur> no me funciona el plugin rhythmbox-radio-browser con el rhythmbox del 21.04
<Zentaur> perdon 12.04
<Zentaur> ni me aparece el cmplemento en la lista
<mimecar> Zentaur: lanza el programa desde la consola
<Zentaur> hecho. sigue todo igual
<Zentaur> me da unos avisos en la consola
<mimecar> no te ha salido ningún mensaje?
<mimecar> ponlos en pastebin
<Zentaur> mm como va eso de pastebin?
<mimecar> !paste Zentaur
<kubot> Zentaur: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Zentaur> ok, un momento
<sebastian_> una pregunta : apt-get purge es para desinstalar ?
<Zentaur> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1020192/
<mimecar> sebastian_: desinstala y borra la configuración
<mimecar> no indican información de tu problema
<sebastian_> y si desinstalas desde el "centro de sftwar" ? es completa tambien..
<sebastian_> mimecar, es porque tengo algunos programas instados al dope.. quiero limpiar un poco
<mimecar> la del centro de software debe ser del programa sólo
<Zentaur> se os ocurre algo que pueda hacer con rhythmbox? tengo mono de icecast :)
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo y mira si te funciona
<shai> hola, estoy tratando de instalar gnome3, osea la shell.. tengo una tarjeta nvidia, y cuando trato de ejecutar el gnome-shell me da error en la tarjeta de video: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".... entonces que tengo que instalar?
<sergio_> buenas tardes
<sergio_> ya es posible actualizar de Ubuntu 10.04 LTS a 12.04 LTS ?
<cousteau> shai, tienes los drivers de nvidia instalados?
<cousteau> sergio_-, que yo sepa, es posible desde que salió, no?
<shai> cousteau: eso estaba tratando de hacer, pero parece que no me resulto... aparte cuando entro a gnome (cuando cierro sesión eligo gnome para iniciar) me inicia gnome2, creo que no me detecta tarjeta grafica y por eso no me lo inicia.
<cousteau> pon en terminal   glxinfo | grep render
<mimecar> shai: te inicia gnome 3 en modo fallback
<sergio_-> cousteau, pero en el Gestor de actualizaciones no sale la opcion de 12.04, aunque lo tengo configurado para que salga
<shai> mimecar:  no, me inicia gnome2
<sergio_-> que salgan solo versiones LTS, quiero decir
<cousteau> sergio_-, pues es raro
<mimecar> shai: ¿qué versión de ubuntu usas?
<shai> mimecar: 12.04 LTS
<mimecar> esa versión usa gnome 3
<shai> cousteau: me aparece 4 veces esto: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<mimecar> estas viendo el modo fallback de gnome 3
<cousteau> sergio_-, si pones   gksu update-manager -d   en terminal?
<cousteau> shai, con lo de glxinfo?
<sergio_-> voy a probar
<shai> mimecar: puede ser... pero tiene el aspecto igual que gnome2
<shai> cousteau: si..
<cousteau> sergio_-, con eso fuerzas a que te muestre actualizaciones (aunque te debería salir)
<sergio_-> ahora!!!
<sergio_-> genial, muchas gracias :D
<sergio_-> voy a dar el gran paso jejej
<shai> cousteau: estoy instalando el glx, porque creo que todo esto es por falta de drivers
<cousteau> sergio_-, antes que nada, has comproabdo que te vaya bien el 12.04?
<shai> creo que sigo sin los drivers...
<shai> alguna idea de como instalar los drivers de una nvidia geforce 520mx...
<shai> ?
<Deckon> google?
<shai> Deckon: ya busque, seguí varias tutoriales, pero como que no funcionaron
<Deckon> oO
<Deckon> baja el .run, le das permisos de ejecucion, instalas el paquete devel y los headers del kenrle, corres el . run, haces un nivida-xconfig y listo
<aguitel> shai, pon en consola:lspci y escribe la linea de vga
<xangua> shai: en el dash escribe Controladores Adicionales e instala el que ubuntu te recomienda
<shai> aguitel: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<Deckon> :O
<aguitel> shai, no es nvidia tu tarjeta
<shai> aguitel: es nvidia... recién vengo de windows y se que es envidia, el punto es que no me la detecta. Por lo demas mi pc tiene dos tarjetas, integrada y externa, la externa es la nvidia...
<aguitel> shai, pon en pastebin todo el comando lspci
<shai> ok
<shai> aguitel: http://pastebin.com/wad75Yp4
<shai> el punto es que si es nvidia, porque lo se, asi me compre el pc... aparte jugaba juegos de alto rendimiento con windows y con esa tarjeta integrada no podria
<Deckon> shai, tienes conectado el monitor a la intel o a la nvidia?
<aguitel> shai, si es asi
<shai> Deckon: es una laptop
<aguitel> shai, pon en terminal:sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<shai> aguitel: que cosa es asi?
<aguitel> es nvidia
<shai> yep
<shai> aguitel: ahí se instalo
<aguitel> haz lo que dice Deckon y conecta el monitor a la placa nvidia
<aguitel> shai, pon en terminal:sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<Deckon> shai, entonces creo que tienes que definir tu tarjeta en el BIOS
<aguitel> shai, pon en terminal:sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Deckon> algo asi me acuerdo de las laps con 2 graficas
<aguitel> debes elegir con cual grafica trabajaras
<aguitel> o una u otra
<shai> aguitel: con la nvidia, principalmente porque quiero gnome3
<aguitel> shai, pon en terminal:sudo nvidia-xconfig
<shai> aguitel: me da error
<aguitel> que error
<shai> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<shai> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<shai>                   Device section "Default Device" must have a Driver line.
<shai> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<shai> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<aguitel> esta bien
<aguitel> reinicia con nvidia
<shai> y eso como lo hago?
<Deckon> shai, fijate si puedes definir tu grafica en el BIOS
<shai> ok
<shai> reinicio normal, e inicio las bios?
<shai> y trato de definir la tarjeta nvidia?
<aguitel> si
<shai> ok
<shai> voy y vuelvo
<shai> xangua: me inicio con una resolucion menor.. no logre editar nada en las bios
<shai> estoy con una resolucion como de 800x600
<xangua> ¿¿
<shai> me cambio la resolución... ahora se con una resolucion muy mala... no se porque
<Deckon> shai, glxinfo y lo pasteas
<shai> Deckon: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<shai> pero estoy con una resolucion de 800x600
<Deckon> instala mesa-utils
<Deckon> y corres el glxinfo
<shai> Deckon: sigue con resolucion mala
<shai> D:
<Deckon> si ya instalaste mesa-utils corre glxinfo, quiero ver algo
<inspira> re
<itxshell> buen dia a todos
<Deckon> shai, ?
<shai> Deckon: diga
<Deckon> que te dice glxinfo?
<shai> Deckon: name of display: :0
<shai> X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<shai>   Major opcode of failed request:  136 (GLX)
<shai>   Minor opcode of failed request:  14 (X_GLXGetVisualConfigs)
<shai>   Serial number of failed request:  12
<shai>   Current serial number in output stream:  12
<Deckon> sel ejodio de lo lindo en algo la x's
<aguitel> Deckon, creo que el tema esta en la mala configuracion de xorg
<Deckon> eso queria ver, que modulo estba corriendo, si tiene nvidia para que corriera un nvidia-xconfig
<shai> entonces que hago? porque sigue la resolucion de 800x600
<shai> y se ve muy mal, aparte las ventanas se cortan
<Deckon> es que no se ni que modulo estas usando y glxinfo no puede tomar la informacion
<shai> se, aparte el glxinfo me sigue tirando el mismo error: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<shai> pero cuando trato de poner la tarjeta nvidia en la configuracion del sistema mi tira este error:
<shai> lo sentimos, la instalación de este controlador falló.  Revise el archivo de registro para ver más detalles: /var/log/jockey.log
<Deckon> revisa que te dice ese log
<shai> Deckon: http://pastebin.com/JjbuCzWv
<Deckon> puf ni idea
<aguitel> dice algo como que estaria instalado fglrx ?
<aguitel> eso es ati
<Deckon> si
<Deckon> yo tambien me quede con esa duda
<aguitel> shai, pon sudo apt-get remove fglrx
<shai> ok
<shai> listo
<shai> reinicio?
<aguitel> shai, no
<Deckon> tienes un lindo desastre ahi shai XD
<shai> see
<shai> es que nunca tengo problemas, pero esto de la tarjeta me tiene loco
<aguitel> pon en pastebin :gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<shai> ok
<shai> http://pastebin.com/5rqafTap
<shai> aguitel: http://pastebin.com/5rqafTap
<aguitel> shai, creo que el xorg estaincompleto ,hay una wiki de archlinux te la paso para que la leas
<aguitel> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NVIDIA
<Deckon> parece que si esta usando nvidia, con nvidia-xconfig puede que le tome adecuadamente el xorg
<shai> aguitel: el problema que mio dio hace un rato es que me cambio la resolucion a 800x600
<shai> y no puedo cambiarla, en la configuracion del sistema me dice que esta en e l 1366x720
<shai> ... voy a reiniciar
<aguitel> shai, pon:glxinfo | grep direct
<shai> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<shai> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<aguitel> shai, si me pasara a mi ese tema yo pondria ese error en google a ver que encuentro
<Deckon> shai, corre sudo nvidia-xconfgi y reinicias (y ruegas a tus dioses)
<aguitel> nvidia-xconfig
<shai> le ruego a richard stallman a ver si me da su apoyo (?)
<shai> ok
<aguitel> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<aguitel> creo que ya lo hicistes antes
<shai> (.__.) sudo: nvidia-xconfgi: orden no encontrada
<Deckon> O.O
<shai> aguitel: cuando lo hago sin sudo me aparece esto:
<shai> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<shai> ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'.
<aguitel> es con sudo
<Deckon> shai, sudo nvidia-xconfig
<shai> me da este error:
<shai> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<shai> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as
<shai> '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<shai> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<aguitel> no es error
<shai> aa, ahora reinicio?
<Deckon> ya esta, reinicia y ruega
<shai> tenes razon
<shai> xd
<Deckon> ya se tardo, otro ubuntu caido en batalla
<shai> tengo una buena y una mala noticia xd
<Deckon> di
<shai> la buena es que se instalo el driver, funciona, estoy en gnome3
<mimecar> la buena es que tienes internet
<mimecar> :P
<shai> con todo... lo malo es que tengo la resolucion de 800x600
<shai> xd
<shai> mimecar: xd
<Deckon> shai, revisa tu xorg
<shai> Deckon: como?
<Deckon> shai, gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<shai> Deckon: http://pastebin.com/rUeuihdw
<shai> Deckon: ahora si.. se me cerro el pidgin
<Deckon> ahora si?..ya te tomo bien la resolucion?
<shai> no D: ahora si dime como lo podemos arreglar xd
<shai> se me habia cerrado el pidgin
<Deckon> ya, revisa si tienes la utileria de nvidia
<Deckon> es un panel de control para nvidia, buscalo en tus menus
<shai> me aparece nvidia x servers
<shai> nada mas
<Deckon> ok, abre ese y ve si desde ahi puedes cambiar la resolucion
<shai> nop, al parecer que no es para eso .. aparte me da error xd
<Deckon> pues entonces cheka la pagina de la wiki de arch que te dejo aguitel
<shai> ok
<shai> Deckon: osea me dice que está bien, en 1366x960...
<Deckon> intenta lo de cambiar la resolucion mediante el xorg como dice en la wiki
<shai> Deckon: no entendí, me explicas xd sorry por lo jodedor
<Deckon> es que hace mucho que no meto mano al xorg :S
<Deckon> yo lo que aria es en la seccion Screen añadir la linea  Modes  "1366x960_75.00" debajo de la opcion Depth
<Deckon> pero no se que tan funcional sea
<aguitel> haz backup del xorg antes
<Deckon> shai, si quieres, saca una copia(backup) del xorg e intentalo
<aguitel> aunque haciendo sudo nvidia-xconfig tiene nuevamente el xorg de ahora
<Deckon> me tengo que ir, suerte shai
<itxshell> mi visor de imagenes de ubuntu 12.04 me muestras las imagenes con un color violeta  lo mismo photoshop como puedo resolver esto ?
<BreoganGal> hola
<BreoganGal> preguntilla rapida, baje tor 64 bits pero no se ejecutar el archivo
<BreoganGal> y es que por los repositorios bi solo la interfaz grafica
<tecno> breogangal
<tecno> necesitas tener turboton en el firefoz vidalia y tor esos tres
<tecno> vidalia es la interfaz grafica del tor
<xangua> o puedes bajar la versión portable que te ofrece tor en su sitio y ahorrarte problemas y configuración
<BreoganGal> prefiero instalarlo por comodidas para mas veces
<tecno> brepgangal instala vidalia
<tecno> vidalia es al inetrfaz grafica del tor cone so tenes
<BreoganGal> osea instalo vidalia y nada mas?
<tecno> disculpa los errores ortograficos tengo el teclado mal
<BreoganGal> y si, lo que baje es el portable
<tecno> Breogangal dame 10 minutos voy al baño y te colaboro con el tor
<BreoganGal> oki, gracias compañero
<ignacio> hola
<ignacio> algien save alguna alternativa de age foe mpires para ubuntu?
<BreoganGal> este puede que te guste
<BreoganGal> http://wildfiregames.com/0ad/
<BreoganGal> es parecido
<BreoganGal> y no esta mal
<debsan> BreoganGal, se fue
<BreoganGal> cachis..
<BreoganGal> tu sabes o me puedes dedicar un ratillo?
<atotclic_> BreoganGal: que problema tienes?
<tecno> bueno amigo ahora vamos a lo de tor
<tecno> abre la terminal como root
<BreoganGal> xd, hay vino
<BreoganGal> jje
<BreoganGal> instale vidalia por los repositorios ya
<BreoganGal> pero falta el programa en si
<tecno> a ver
<tecno> ya agregastes este repo
<tecno> echo deb http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org $(lsb_release -cs) main | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/torproject.list
<BreoganGal> un momento que me da falla en la verificacion de rott
<tecno> ok
<BreoganGal> meto como siempre su, y me da error
<tecno> sudo -s
<BreoganGal> ya esta
<BreoganGal> pego esto tal cual?
<BreoganGal> http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org $(lsb_release -cs) main | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/torproject.list
<tecno> pegalo asi mira
<tecno> echo deb http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org $(lsb_release -cs) main | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/torproject.list
<BreoganGal> no existe el archivo o directorio
<BreoganGal> root@Breo-Lin:~# echo deb http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org $(lsb_release -cs) main | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/torproject.list
<BreoganGal> deb http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org precise main
<tecno> te dice q no existe el directorio?
<xangua> tienes las instrucciones detalladas en el sitio de tor BreoganGal https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian-vidalia.html.en
<xangua> BreoganGal: o puedes simple y sencillamente abrir el Centro de Software, Editar, Fuentes y agregar: deb http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org precise main
<atotclic_> BreoganGal: entra en hacktivistas
<tecno> Breogangal subire un archivo de libre office con todas las instrucciones detalladas
<BreoganGal> estoy mirando el otro
<BreoganGal> malo sera que no de
<tecno> breogangal descarga este archivo
<tecno> http://www.mediafire.com/?vkoaudgw1c9j55i
<tecno> hay esta un documento con todas las instrucciones de instalacion y funcionamiento de tor
<BreoganGal> voy mirar a ver
<atotclic_> BreoganGal: te recomiendo no conectarte como root a vidalia
<BreoganGal> actualmente no lo soy
<BreoganGal> tecno sigues aqui?
<BreoganGal> bueno enseño por aqui
<BreoganGal> lo primero que me dio bn
<BreoganGal> pero con los siguientes
<BreoganGal> breo-lin@Breo-Lin:~$ sudo aptitude update
<BreoganGal> sudo: aptitude: orden no encontrada
<BreoganGal> breo-lin@Breo-Lin:~$ sudo aptitude install tor tor-geoipdb
<BreoganGal> sudo: aptitude: orden no encontrada
<BreoganGal> breo-lin@Breo-Lin:~$ sudo aptitude install tor tor-geoipdb
<BreoganGal> sudo: aptitude: orden no encontrada
<tecno> remplaza aptitude por apt-get
<atotclic_> BreoganGal: sudo apt-get install aptitude
<tecno> atotclic e smejro q no instale con aptitude mejro w lo haga con apt-get
<atotclic_> si quieres utilizar aptitude o por ejemplo    tasksel
<tecno> breogangal donde va aptitude solo pon apt-get
<atotclic_> tecno: en principio aptitude recuerda las dependencias instaladas
<tecno> si las recuerda
<tecno> pero con aptitude puedes llegar a romper mas facil el sistema
<tecno> es emjro q lo haga con apt-get
<atotclic_> tecno: si, pero hay a quien le gusta aptitude y hay quien prefiere apt-get
<atotclic_> yo prefiero compilar
<tecno> atotclic_ eso lo se pero lo mas seguroe s hcaerlo con apt-get aptitude no lo uso mucho aveces causa probelmas
<tecno> compilar tambien
<atotclic_> no copilar no causa problemas si abemos por que
<saranpio> hola buenas noches
<atotclic_> para compilar tienes que instalar las librerias y las dependencias
<atotclic_> hay veces que miras y tienes librerias o dependencias instaladas
<atotclic_> pero laa etiqueta que tiene es diferente a la que pide el paquete en cuestion
<saranpio> como es el nombre del canal ubuntucafe
<Goku> #ubuntu-es-cafe
<saranpio> gracias
#ubuntu-es 2012-06-03
<hkm> buenas gente, algun programa similar a cheese?
<cousteau> no se llamaba...  camorama o algo así?
<hkm> no graba video camorama :S
<cousteau> ah
<xangua> con vlc recuero que podías grabar la salida de la webcam
<atotclic> openshot creo que tambien
<xangua> aunque no recuerdo como :/ a lo mejor google si ;)
<cousteau> sí, programas de edición de vídeo
<atotclic> kdenlive ppposiblemente tambien
<atotclic> otro para escritorio Kazam
<hkm> oki mirare
<usuarioubuntu190> Hola!
<usuarioubuntu190> Soy algo nuevo en ubuntu, tengo un problema con un disco duro externo seagate 500 gb
<usuarioubuntu190> es ntfs
<usuarioubuntu190> Alguien sabe sobre particiones o algo asi?
<hkm> usuarioubuntu190: cual es el problema?
<usuarioubuntu190> Bueno conecte el disco duro y todo bien, pase los datos que queria respaldar y bien, a la siguiente vez me dio un error ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/1020559/ )
<usuarioubuntu190> Y bueno es confuso para mi, no se si formatear el disco duro a ext3 o ext4 solucione el problema
<hkm> usuarioubuntu190: no hace falta
<hkm> usuarioubuntu190: que ubuntu usas?
<usuarioubuntu190> Era 10.04
<hkm> eso que demonios es? xD
<hkm> ah, que era el 10.04
<usuarioubuntu190> hahah si
<usuarioubuntu190> a eso me referia
<hkm> tienes instalado, el ntfs-3g?
<usuarioubuntu190> si
<hkm> usuarioubuntu190: sudo fdisk -l
<hkm> usuarioubuntu190: tambien nano /etc/fstab
<hkm> usuarioubuntu190: me pasas las dos cosas :p
<usuarioubuntu190> Aun no he conectado el disco duro
<usuarioubuntu190> pasa que estaba haciendo un backup
<hkm> usuarioubuntu190: cuando lo conectes hace eso :)
<usuarioubuntu190> Va a tardar un buen no va ni ala mitad creo que mejor lo cancelo
<hkm> usuarioubuntu190: te queda mucho? o mas o menos cuanto?
<usuarioubuntu190> No ocuparemos modificar el disco duro de alguna forma que pueda dañar lo que contiene?
<hkm> nop
<usuarioubuntu190> Wow, ahora si lo abrio
<hkm> a veces son errores... de..
<usuarioubuntu190> Ni porque antes ya habia intentado... no entiendo porque paso
<hkm> el sistema, que pueden pasar
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<hkm> Souchiro: cya
<usuarioubuntu190> En caso de que me pase de nuevo que deberia haceR?
<hkm> pues buscar el error, a ver si hay dos unidades en conflicto
<hkm> que tengan el mismo punto de montaje o algo asi rraro
<hkm> modificaste algo?
<usuarioubuntu190> Pues antes tenia diferentes particiones
<usuarioubuntu190> y una era ntfs
<usuarioubuntu190> ahora solo es una swap, /, y /home
<usuarioubuntu190> las ultimas 2 ext4
<hkm> um puede ser el conflicto de la nfs anterior
<usuarioubuntu190> significa que ya no tendre el error?
<hkm> podrias borrar su montaje del fstab si es que esta ahi escrito, de tal modo que como ya no existe
<hkm> ppues nodeberia estar ahi
<hkm> aver has o que te dije
<usuarioubuntu190> No creoque este puesto que formatie todo el disco duro
<hkm> usuarioubuntu190: sudo fdisk -l
<hkm> usuarioubuntu190: nano /etc/fstab
<DarkTux> Kron?
<DarkTux> estas allí?
<pablo_> Kron?
<duende> buenas noches gente ... tengo una duda
<Chuck_Norris> !ask | duende
<kubot> duende: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<duende> me pueden recomendar alguna forma de sincronizar marcadores entre varios computadores y navegadores?
<duende> hola kubot
<Chuck_Norris> duende: hace un backup de los marcadores con firefox y luego desde el otro navegador importalos
<Chuck_Norris> se genera un .json la hacer el backup luego ese mismo .json tiene que ser importado en el otro navegador (escribiendo sobre Firefox)
<duende> Chuck_Norris pues ... eso es lo que he estado haciendo pero quiero una forma mas facil para organizarlos también, no me gusta eso de delicius porque comparte los marcadores
<Chuck_Norris> duende: puede ser con... firefox sync? no lo se proba, nunca lo use pero creo que te puede serbir
<duende> gracias ... voy a leer sobre firefox sync
<saranpio> hola
<duende> hallo
<BreoganGal> hola
<BreoganGal> ayer estuve aqui hablando para instalar tor
<BreoganGal> pero me dijeron de buscar un repositorio par ala utiam version de ubuntu pero no la encontre
<BreoganGal> este es el que me da el fallo
<BreoganGal> wget https://svn.torproject.org/svn/torbrowser/trunk/build-scripts/config/polipo.conf
<BreoganGal> (...)Petición HTTP enviada, esperando respuesta... 404 Not Found
<BreoganGal> 2012-06-03 12:28:45 ERROR 404: Not Found.
<BreoganGal> alguna idea?
<mimecar> usa otro mirror
<BreoganGal> donde lo encuentro?
<BreoganGal> es que en la web oficil solo tienen colgadas cosas hasta la version anterior de ubuntu
<mimecar> si existe en la web de tor
<BreoganGal> y si no?
<BreoganGal> que tendre que usar el portable y no poder instalarlo?
<mimecar> no he usado tor
<BreoganGal> cachis...
<BreoganGal> pues usare el portable mientras
<BreoganGal> estuve buscando por hay por blogs y demas, pero no encuentro nada para tor en ubuntu 12.04
<BreoganGal> solo el portable
<BreoganGal> alguien sugiere algo?
<miquel> wenas, alguien sabe instalar una cam en xubuntu?
<riveryk> Buenos dias
<husher> hola
<riveryk> una pregunta, esa forma de instalar ubuntu desde windows es igual de efectiva que instalarlo desde un livecd ???
<mimecar> esa forma desaparecerá en futuras versiones de ubuntu
<husher> por mi experiencia no :(
<riveryk> lo mejor es hacerlo con un live cd en la particion propia para ubuntu?
<husher> normalmente si, esa es la manera
<husher> pero haz copias de seguridad por si te equivocas de partición :)
<riveryk> ok gracias :)
<riveryk> depronto sabes si es posible encontrar el ubuntu12.04 ultimate edition?
<mimecar> riveryk: esa versión no es oficial
<husher> alguien tiene una webcam dualpix chat an show ?
<riveryk> mimecar, es que mi actualice mi 11.10 a 12.04 y  creo que quedo con fallos y quiero descargar el 12.04 e instalarlo de nuevo pero desde usb por que no tengo cds --- es viable?
<mimecar> puedes instalar usando un USB
<mimecar> pero instala una Ubuntu normal, no la que decias
<riveryk> me podrias aconsejar de donde es mejor descargar el 12.04 para instalarlo?
<mimecar> de la web de ubuntu
<riveryk> mimecar, yo tenia un ubuntu que venia con el ultimate edition, es posible conseguirlo igual?
<mimecar> personalmente te diría que uses la versión oficial y formatees tu instalación de ultimate edition
<riveryk> ok muchas gracias eso voy a hacer  ;)
<riveryk> mimecar, una ultima cosa... que me recomiendas.... ubuntu o linux mint??
<mimecar> no he usado mint
<riveryk> y un buen gestor de descarga para acelerar la descarga del instalador ???
<mimecar> la iso la puedes descargar por torrent
<txomon|home> riveryk, también puedes instalarlo a través de netboot/mini iso y que se descargue los paquetes durante la instalación
<riveryk> txomon|home,  explicame mejor eso por favor
<txomon|home> la mini iso es un cd que viene con un instalador de ubuntu
<txomon|home> es un instalador por texto
<txomon|home> es como la interfaz de aptitude
<txomon|home> (hecha con curses)
<riveryk> si pero apenas estoy buscando el instalador para instalarlo
<txomon|home> tienes las mismas o más opciones que con el CD de live
<riveryk> entonces estoy buscando de donde y como acelerar la descarga
<riveryk> me dicen que por torren pero no se bn como
<txomon|home> hay 2 maneras
<txomon|home> una es por torrent
<txomon|home> x ej:
<txomon|home> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<txomon|home> ahi puedes descargarlas de varias maneras
<txomon|home> x cierto, el instalador del alternate y el del mini iso, es el mismo, lo único, la mini iso solo se descarga los paquetes que necesita cuando los necesita
<mimecar> con el mini no te quedas sin sistema si se interrumpe la instalación?
<txomon|home> mimecar, no, es lo mismo que el alternate. Pero evidentemente, si despues del particionado de discos interrumpes la instalación, pasa lo mismo que con el live cd o cualquier otro
<mimecar> si, pero supongamos que te quedas sin red en el proceso
<txomon|home> ok
<mimecar> con el alternate tienes los paquetes, con el mini no
<txomon|home> en que momento?
<txomon|home> eso es
<mimecar> durante la descarga
<txomon|home> pero hay varias descargas
<txomon|home> hay 3 para ser más exactos
<txomon|home> 1 al principio en el que se cogen los componentes de instalador
<txomon|home> 2 en el medio, después del particionado, cuando se instala el sistema base
<txomon|home> 3 al final, cuando se instalan los paquetes extra seleccionados (openssh server, Gnome/KDE/LXDE etc)
<riveryk> que diferencia existe entre el desktop y el alternate??
<txomon|home> riveryk, la interfaz de instalación
<txomon|home> mimecar, haces bien en señalar que no se dispone de los paquetes a la hora de instalar en el mini iso (por eso he dicho que se los baja durante la instalación)
<mimecar> no he trabajado con la versión "mini"
<txomon|home> yo tengo un proxy caché en mi casa para el apt, y me salva mucho, muchísimo tiempo
<mimecar> pero al depender de la red tienes que tener muy buena conexión
<txomon|home> mimecar, pues si pruebas ubuntu/debian viene de lujo
<txomon|home> mimecar, es que yo lo integro con mi proxy
<txomon|home> al principio de la instalación, puedes elegir tener un http proxy (o ftp whatever)
<txomon|home> esto viene particularmente bien para probar en VM
<txomon|home> ya que sería como si estuvieras leyendo de disco los paquetes
<txomon|home> y además para cuando actualices el resto de ordenadores, tendrás disponible los paquetes ya en el proxy
<txomon|home> yo uso proxy y no mirror por que no me parece bien ocupar tanto espacio
<riveryk> pero entonces de la direccion que me pasaron donde existen varios tipos para descargarlos cual es el mejor y mas rapido para hacerlo?
<mimecar> más rápido por torrent
<txomon|home> suponiendo que el cuello de botella son los servidores y no tu conexión
<riveryk> este podria ser ...ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent ?
<riveryk> de 32 bits
<mimecar> si quieres la versión desktop de 32 bits si
<txomon|home> mimecar, has probado https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JigdoDownloadHowto ?
<riveryk> o este... ubuntu-12.04-alterno-i386.iso.torrent... es que aun no me queda claro la diferencia
<mimecar> lo vi hace tiempo pero no
<mimecar> riveryk: alternate, instalación en texto
<mimecar> minimal, sin conexión a la red funcional no haces nada
<riveryk> si tengo conexion a red  y todo... y es compleja la instalacion en texto?
<txomon|home> desktop: instalación grafica con instalación con ratón y todo
<txomon|home> riveryk, depende como de complejo te resulte
<txomon|home> como lo quieres instalar?
<mimecar> si no te quieres complicar descarga desktop
<txomon|home> quiero decir, va a ser todo el disco duro para ubuntu?
<riveryk> no, en una particion
<txomon|home> mimecar, en verdad si lo piensas, será igual de complicado
<txomon|home> riveryk, por si acaso, te aconsejaría utilizaras el normal
<txomon|home> y si no, practica en una VM antes
<mimecar> en modo texto si no sabes usarlo...
<txomon|home> mimecar, a mi la parte más dificil me parece la de particionado
<txomon|home> es lo unico que tiene así un poco de ... dificultad
<riveryk> ya ya tengo la particion lista solo es instalarlo :)
<txomon|home> riveryk, utiliza la normal, no te compliques
<txomon|home> aunque si te animas a la minimal
<txomon|home> aqui estoy
<txomon|home> o alternate
<riveryk> ok utilizare la desktop
<txomon|home> riveryk, te lo digo para que la probabilidad de que la picies con el particionado sea mínima
<txomon|home> particionado no es solo crear las particiones, también es asignarlas
<txomon|home> y me parece más intuitivo en la gráfica
<riveryk> si es cierto
<txomon|home> si en un futuro te animas, utiliza la mini iso
<txomon|home> o alternate
<riveryk> si la probare
<riveryk> cual seria entonces un buen gestor de descargas u de torrent??
<txomon|home> puede que te parezca igual de facil, pero como no se cuanto sabes, por si acaso...
<mimecar> riveryk: ya está incluido en ubuntu
<riveryk> estoy usando en transmission
<txomon|home> el transmision esta bien para torrent
<riveryk> pero no me descarga
<txomon|home> mimecar, has probado jigdo?
<mimecar> no
<txomon|home> riveryk, haz una test de velocidad
<txomon|home> si te da menos de 1 MBps, bajatelo directo
<txomon|home> no te compliques con torrent
<mimecar> más complicado que abrir el torrent no se
<txomon|home> mimecar, quien sabe que es complicado y qué no...
<txomon|home> a mi novia le parece más facil utilizar la linea de comando para instalar programas que el centro de software ubuntu (y solo sabe las 3 palabras que necesita sudo, apt-get e install)
<txomon|home> :;D
<riveryk> bueno ya para irme, lo recomendado es bajar el desktop en limpio desde la pagina de ubuntu, y ps piens montarlo en una usb por que no tengo cds e instalarlo... alguna ultima recomensacion?
<txomon|home> riveryk, para crear el cd utiliza
<txomon|home> el usb*
<txomon|home> utiliza el creador de discos de arranque de ubuntu
<txomon|home> no hagas nada con comandos, es demasiado facil con esa interfaz como para hacerlo por comandos
<riveryk> ok esta bien lo voy a hacer con el creador de discos de arranque
<riveryk> gracias
<jmanuel_cool> salutaciones
<aldoklein> hola! buen dia a todos
<aldoklein> soy aldo de paraguay
<cousteau> o/
<aldoklein> tengo un problema con mi ubuntu 12.14 alguien me podria ayudar porfavor?
<Exio> !ask aldoklein
<kubot> aldoklein: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<aldoklein> no puedo iniciar sesion, una ves que introdusco mi contraseña vuelve a mandarme colocar mi contraseña
<mimecar> aldoklein: es una instalación nueva?
<txomon|home> aldoklein, como inicias sesión?
<aldoklein> mimecar no es una instalacion nueva funcionaba perfectamente
<txomon|home> aldoklein, como inicias sesión?
<aldoklein> txomon no puedo iniciar sesion en modo grafico
<txomon|home> pones tu nombre y tu contraseña, o solo tu contraseña?
<mimecar> qué has modificado en el sistema antes del fallo?
<aldoklein> tnombre y contraseña
<aldoklein> lo ultimo que hice fue instalar las acualizaciones que me pidio instalar el gestor de actualizaciones
<txomon|home> aldoklein, si haces ctrl+alt+f1, puedes iniciar con ese nombre y ese usuario?
<aldoklein> txomon afirmativo
<txomon|home> oki
<txomon|home> que entorno gráfico estas utilizando?
<txomon|home> gnome, kde, lxde, xfce, etc
<aldoklein> el unity del 12.04
<txomon|home> gnome entonces
<txomon|home> te deja cambiar?
<aldoklein> txomon cambiar?
<txomon|home> utilizar ubuntu 2d o algo así
<aldoklein> si ahora estoy logeado en la sesion de invitado
<txomon|home> eso no vale,
<txomon|home> lo que yo digo es, puedes en la ventana de login cambiar a otro entorno de escritorio?
<carnau> será que ha petado la config de unity, se puede restaurar la default con "unity --reset"
<txomon|home> eso iba a proponer (primero intentar recuperarla) y luego si no pues resetear
<N3WB13> holas
<txomon|home> aldoklein, dale a cambiar de usuario
<xangua> aldoklein: carnau y tambien resetear la configuración de compiz de preferencia....unity es algo delicado con algunos plugins http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html
<carnau> o, que tenga la home cifrada y no le deje montarla, ergo no pueda entrar en la sessión(a mi me ha pasado)
<txomon|home> carnau, no, es solo problema gráfico
<txomon|home> puede loguearse por terminal
<txomon|home> y además esta en sesión de invitado
<txomon|home> aldoklein, puedes abrir una terminal (o pasarte a la de ctrl+alt+f1) y copiar el .xsession-errors de tu home a /tmp/xerrors
<N3WB13> tengo un error con una ppa y quiero borrarla pero no puedo visualizarla junto con las demas en el sources.list, tal vez ustedes me puedan ayudar: http://pastebin.com/ZAxDZ5yQ
<txomon|home> después desde tu sesión de invitado, pegalo en un pastebin
<mimecar> N3WB13: quitalo con el centro de software
<txomon|home> ahora el centro de software también hace eso!?
<xangua> N3WB13: centro de software, editar, fuentes
<xangua> txomon|home: desde siempre
<N3WB13> hay un problema con eso el centro de software de ubuntu se me queda colgado y se sale XD
<mimecar> entonces quita el archivo que te dice el error
<txomon|home> N3WB13, haz un sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/elementaryart-ppa-lucid.list.save
<txomon|home> sigue por aqui aldoklein
<N3WB13> gracias :D
<aldoklein> si estoy
<txomon|home> tienes algo de la configuración de unity que quieras salvar?
<aldoklein> no
<txomon|home> ok
<aldoklein> solo quiero que funcione bein
<txomon|home> bien, abre una terminal
<aldoklein> *bien
<txomon|home> cual es el usuario de la terminal?
<aldoklein> en la session de invitado?
<txomon|home> donde quieras
<aldoklein> ok
<txomon|home> si lo haces en la sesión de invitado haz su <usuario>
<txomon|home> para loguearte como tu <usuario>
<aldoklein> ok ya esta
<txomon|home> cuando estés
<txomon|home> haz
<txomon|home> cd
<txomon|home> sin argumentos
<aldoklein> si
<txomon|home> y ahora
<txomon|home> el comando de unity --reset ( carnau ? )
<txomon|home> en teoría, debería dejarte iniciar sesión despues de eso
<xangua> txomon|home: y para resetear compiz:  rm -rf ~/.config/compiz-1/compizconfig/*
<aldoklein> unity --reset (carnau ? )
<txomon|home> aldoklein, no
<txomon|home> unity --reset
<aldoklein> ok
<txomon|home> estaba preguntando indirectamente si era ese el comando a carnau (el lo ha sugerido antes)
<aldoklein> voy a probar
<aldoklein> logearme
<aldoklein> en mi usuario
<txomon|home> bueno, yo le había dicho para que se cambiara de usuario, no que se saliera...
<txomon|home> pero bueno
<N3WB13> por cierto lo del software center que se queda colgado y se sale cuando lo instalo lo unico raro que sale es esto : Procesando disparadores para gconf2 ...WARNING: node <gettext_domain> not understood below <schema> alguna idea? XD
<txomon|home> aldoklein, que tal?
<mimecar> N3WB13: tienes repositorios de PPA?
<aldoklein> txomon no logre logearme
<txomon|home> N3WB13, googlea de mientras
<txomon|home> aldoklein, abre de nuevo la sesión en la terminal
<xangua> aldoklein: prueba también, para resetear compiz: rm -rf ~/.config/compiz-1/compizconfig/*
<txomon|home> xangua, le iba a decir para hacer un rm -r .gconf
<mimecar> que respeto me dan esos comandos recursivos
<aldoklein> rm -rf ~/.config/compiz-1/compizconfig/*
<txomon|home> aldoklein, espera un momento antes de hacer ningún rm
<aldoklein> utilizo este comando?
<mimecar> aldoklein: si no has iniciado sesión con tu usuario
<mimecar> no te sirve de nada el comando
<txomon|home> si pero solo si estas logueado con _tu_ usuario
<txomon|home> como el anterior
<txomon|home> a la derecha
<aldoklein> en la terminal estoy logeado en mi usuario
<txomon|home> tiene que aparecer <usuario>@<ordenador>:$
<xangua> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<xangua> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compizconfig-1
<xangua> para que no se vea tan brusco ;) pd. mimecar
<txomon|home> oki
<N3WB13> no se si necesite algun ppa extra, mi sources.list es este: http://pastebin.com/SJfuGSDG
<aldoklein> y ahora?
<txomon|home> N3WB13, eso es debian
<mimecar> N3WB13: que hace lucid-proposed activado?
<mimecar> txomon|home: no
<mimecar> es backtrack
<mimecar> o una mezcla rara
<xangua> que hace backtrack y debian o_O
<txomon|home> deb-src http://ftp.es.debian.org/debian/ sid main contrib non-free
<mimecar> N3WB13: lo raro es que tu ordenador funcione
<txomon|home> si
<N3WB13> la idea era tener mas software porque it's free XD
<mimecar> con repositorios de tres distribuciones
<txomon|home> xDDD
<mimecar> N3WB13: enhorabuena, tienes tu sistema inestable
<txomon|home> que bárbaro
<aldoklein> txomon no que algun otro comando que me pueda ayudar?
<txomon|home> si aldoklein hay una manera muy brusca
<mimecar> tendrás que formatearlo para deshacer lo que has modificado
<txomon|home> pero que es la que probaremos despues
<txomon|home> primero haz los dos comandos de xangua
<N3WB13> XD debo borrar alguna ppa?
<mimecar> N3WB13: tu problema no es usar un PPA
<txomon|home> N3WB13, deberías formatear...
<N3WB13> D:
<mimecar> estas usando tres distribuciones diferentes al mismo tiempo
<txomon|home> N3WB13, es como si estuvieras utilizando windows 2000, msdos 3.5 y windows 7
<txomon|home> a la vez
<txomon|home> lo increíble es que arranque
<N3WB13> :P entonces en "sistemas mixtos" cuales app serian compatibles entre distribuciones?
<mimecar> N3WB13: ninguna
<mimecar> las que tengas en los repositorios de TU distribución
<aldoklein> txomon cual es la forma brusca?
<txomon|home> N3WB13, la idea es que una distribucion te ordena de una manera los archivos
<txomon|home> si utilizas 2 ordenes las cosas cascan
<mimecar> N3WB13: lo más seguro sería que formatearas
<txomon|home> y si ya utilizas 3 ordenes, más aplicaciones que acaban de salir + cosas de hace más de 6 años pues entonces...
<txomon|home> N3WB13, ese ordenador cascará tarde o temprano
<txomon|home> no se exactamente de donde habrás sacado esas sources
<txomon|home> pero tengo la sensación de que tu ordenador más que ubuntu es un debian sid...
<mimecar> N3WB13: que distribución "original" tienes?
<N3WB13> no ubuntu 10.04Lts
<txomon|home> dios mio
<txomon|home> cuanto tiempo te lleva funcionando el ordenador
<mimecar> con esos repositorios la 10.04 no, eso seguro
<N3WB13> la verdad me cargué el sistemas varias veces XD ahora veo cual era la causa
<txomon|home> jajaja
<Deckon> le puso repos de debian sid a un ubuntu 10?
<mimecar> Deckon: no
<mimecar> repos de sid, backtrack...
<Deckon> sorprendente
<txomon|home> jjajajaja
<txomon|home> si
<txomon|home> es increible
<Deckon> tal vez con los de mageia lo pueda arreglar...
<txomon|home> N3WB13, has ido un paso más allá de toda la gente que ocnozco
<txomon|home> la solución sería utilizar el apt-get para ver de donde saca los paquetes
<txomon|home> desinstalar todos los que vengan de otras versiones
<txomon|home>  /distros
<mimecar> txomon|home: si ha mezclado librerías del sistema
<txomon|home> jajaja
<mimecar> eso puede ser "entretenido"
<txomon|home> sep
<txomon|home> una perdida de tiempo
<Deckon> seria mejor que reinstalara
<txomon|home> N3WB13, formatea y decidete por la distro que quieres ;D
<N3WB13> los paquetes los saque googleando pensaba que como ubuntu esta basado en debian y las otras distros estan basadas en ubuntu iva a funcionar >.<
<mimecar> N3WB13: puedes mezclar piezas de un 600 y de un ferrari?
<txomon|home> jaja
<txomon|home> por eso arranca
<mimecar> los dos son coches
<N3WB13> jajaja XD
<txomon|home> jajaja
<Colo_ar> no funciono la propiedad transitiva jaja
<Deckon> lol
<aldoklein> txomon podrias decirme alguna otra forma de solucionar mi problema?
<Exio> proximamente: "Meti yum en ubuntu por que como era linux pense que andaria"
<txomon|home> aldoklein, si
<txomon|home> con tu usuario
<txomon|home> cd
<txomon|home> y luego cuando estes en tu home
<aldoklein> ya estoy en mi home
<txomon|home> rm -rf ~/.gconf
<txomon|home> y si eso ya no te lo soluciona
<txomon|home> pues... no se
<txomon|home> prueba eso
<txomon|home> y ya veremos luego
<aldoklein> ok
<aldoklein> voy a probarlo
<mimecar> aldoklein: has iniciado con tu usuario o con invitado?
<aldoklein> en el modo grafico estoy como invitado pero en la consola estoy como administrador
<aldoklein> o lo que seria mi usuario
<mimecar> has usado sudo o login
<mimecar> para pasar a tu usuario?
<aldoklein> su (usuario)
<mimecar> para que usas ese comando?
<cousteau> yo no borraría el .gconf
<cousteau> yo en todo caso lo renombraría
<txomon|home> mimecar, está en la de usuario invitado
<aldoklein> si
<mimecar> no puede usar login txomon|home ?
<Exio> mv ~/.gconf ~/.gconf.bak
<txomon|home> cousteau, dice que no tiene nada que perder de la configuración de gnome
<cousteau> por si acaso...
<txomon|home> yo, que siempre que hago upgrade pasa lo mismo, hago un rm -rf ~/.gconf
<txomon|home> y como nuevo xD
<mimecar> cuidado con esos comandos recursivos
<mimecar> que un espacio puede hacer mucho daño
<cousteau> o una errata
<cousteau> o un tab-fail
<cousteau> ...o que alguien interprete mal el comando y ponga otra cosa
<Exio> un error en alguna parte
<cousteau> de hecho, ¿para qué la f?
<Exio> para que no pida confirmacion
<Exio> :P
<cousteau> por eso...
<N3WB13> bueno no tengo alternativa a reinstalar otra vez, saludos y gracias por todo ;D
<xangua> y no vuelvas a hacerlo!! damn se fue
<txomon|home> xd
<zero___> Hola, cuando dos sistemas operativos Debian y ubuntu intercambian entre ellos informacion o transmision de datos, ¿ que es lo que podria ocurrir?
<debsan> zero___, que información intercambian ?
<debsan> y como lo hacen ?
<duende> <zero___> la preguna es.... que quiere que ocurra
<zero___> Una en esencial  debian le dice a ubuntu : yo soy tu padre
<txomon|home> y lo que es más importante, que tiene que ver la transmisión de datos en esto
<txomon|home> zero___, y ubuntu salió corriendo
<txomon|home> espero que no estes intentando hacer un frankenstein como el de antes...
<xangua> zero___: o ven vez de usar analogías puedes ser claro y conciso
<chilicuil> O_O
<chilicuil> xD
<txomon|home> esperemos que no
<cousteau> zero___, yo nunca he visto un debian decirle yo soy tu padre a un ubuntu
<txomon|home> cousteau, hummm no se yo, creo que en el de antes eso era exactamente
<txomon|home> era "Ubuntu, yo soy tu padre, y tu madre es backtrack"
<cousteau> "intercambiar información" es demasiado amplio, y una analogía tan mala no lo mejora nada
<zero___> cousteau tienes razon decirle eso no valdria por que a ubuntu ya no lo conoce ni el padre que lo engendro
<txomon|home> zero___, si quieres ir offtopic, vete a #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<txomon|home> si no, vete al grano
<cousteau> veo que esto no va a llevar a ningún sitio
<cousteau> lo único que está claro es que zero___ tiene un problema de transmisión de información, pero no está claro cuál
<txomon|home> cousteau, puede ser que el ruido del canal y compresión que tiene le impidan comunicarse con nosotros
<txomon|home> debería utilizar códigos de longitud variable para poder comprimir optimamente
<zero___> cousteau si es casi como intentar comunicarse con una hormiga algo asi debe de ocurrirme
<txomon|home> zero___, todavía no has formulado ninguna pregunta
<cousteau> zero___, de todas formas probablemente sea azul, porque 13 es más grande que plátano
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<txomon|home> mimecar, zero___ se niega a preguntar... echale la bronca
<zero___> buenon de todas formas ya sabeis lo primero que le dice un debian a un ubuntu cuando interactuan entre ellos
<cousteau> zero___, sí, es como una carretera:  algunos usan zapatillas y otros no saben qué hora es.  Al final, el profesor tiene que decidir dónde va cada moneda y a quién le toca fregar.
<mimecar> zero___: la duda es de soporte ?
<cousteau> zero___, eres de chicago?
<zero___> si era de soporte sobre cual es el comportamiento inmediato de un debian con respecto a un ubuntu cuando se cruzan
<zero____> soy yo
<zero____> (txomon)
<Goku> lol
<cousteau> PUES TE PIENSO IGNORAR!!!1!1
<cousteau> (ups, creí que esto era -cafe)
<Exio> lol
<tron_hack> ¿Como instalo las dependencias de un paquete,?
<mimecar> instala el paquete
<mimecar> el sistema ya las pone solo
<tron_hack> quiero instalar amaya y dice que necesita otro que no tiene y quiero que lo instale
<cousteau> cómo intentas instalar amaya?
<mimecar> si usas un programa externo a los repositorios
<mimecar> tendrás que instalarlos a mano
<txomon|home> no existe ese amaya
<txomon|home> de donde lo has sacado?
<cousteau> (creo que amaya fue quitado de repos porque tenía muchos bugs)
<tron_hack> no no
<tron_hack> el .deb de la W3C el editor web
<tron_hack> mira
<tron_hack> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1021693/
<carnau> no sale más a cuenta usar firefox + firebug?
<mimecar> tron_hack: instala ese paquete
<tron_hack> ok
<mimecar> carnau: firefox como editor html no sirve
<carnau> Mikilivil,  ahora no recuerdo si es con firebug o con otro plugin, pero se puede.
<mimecar> firebug te permite ver partes de la página
<mimecar> pero no crearla
<carnau> grrr, wrong tab
<carnau> si es en html, si
<txomon|home> tron_hack, apt-get install libssl1.0.0 (o 0.9.8 como prefieras)
<cousteau> tron_hack, yo lo abriría con doble clic
<cousteau> o con gdebi o con centro de software
<txomon|home> si
<txomon|home> desde luego, es una solución más razonable (y simple)
<cousteau> es que eso ya instala todas las dependencias
<tron_hack> ya lo puede instalar
<txomon|home> ya por eso :D
<tron_hack> gracias me voy a terminar mi pagina
<tron_hack> gracias nuevamente
<riveryk> buenas tardes, quiero instalar de nuevo mi ubuntu pero quiero unos paquetes que ya habia obtenido y no se como guardarlos en una usb o cd  para instalarlos luego en el nuevo ubuntu,
<riveryk> se que se puede quemar como un .iso de mi version con los paquetes que me gustaria obtener luego pero no recuerdo como se hace
<duende> pues hola <riveryk>, yo hacía eso quemando lo que había en la carpeta /var/chache/apt/archives y luego copiando eso al nuevo ubuntu y en una terminal hacia sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<duende> y se instalaba todo
<tw__> hola?
<duende> tw__ hola
<tw__> como me meto en los xats de terra por irc?
<SC4RF4C3> hola una pregunta como puedo hacer para que el sistema me deje instalar wine como root?
<saranpio> hola a  todos
<saranpio> buenas noches
<SC4RF4C3> buenas noches
<duende> <SC4RF4C3> pues ... sudo apt-get install wine
<SC4RF4C3> XD no me expresé mal. desde repositorios aparece la version vieja 1.2 y estoy intentando compilar la version 1.5.5
<cousteau> SC4RF4C3, qué versión de ubuntu?
<SC4RF4C3> 10.04LTS
<saranpio> SC4RF4C3,  yo instale la ultima y ando muy mal y se colgo el sistema con la de los repositorios no paso nada malo
<cousteau> algo antigua pero puede valer
<brian__> hola una pregunta amigos. la instalacion me pregunta donde quiero instalar el cargador de arranque y me da varias opciones
<brian__> 1. /dev/sda1 ATA TOSHIBA ...... 640.1 GB
<brian__> 2. /dev/sda1 WINDOWS 7 LOADER
<brian__> 3. /dev/sda2
<brian__> 4. /dev/sdb
<brian__> ¿cual elijo?
<arp-> el cargador ponelo en sda
<arp-> en el MBR
<brian__> a ver
<arp-> no tenes un pendrive enchufado no?
<brian__> si
<brian__> el de ubuntu
<arp-> ja
<arp-> ojo con eso
<brian__> ese es sdb creo
<arp-> ok
<arp-> fijate que va en sda
<brian__> si
<brian__> lo instalo en 1. /dev/sda1 ATA TOSHIBA ...... 640.1 GB?
<arp-> sep
<saranpio> brian tenes un disco vacio?
<arp-> no te deja elejir sda
<arp-> sin el 1
<arp-> ?
<saranpio> cuantos discos rigidos tenes?
<brian__> es 1 solo disco de 640
<brian__> una particion tiene windows
<brian__> y la otra va para linux
<arp-> ok
<arp-> no te deja elejir sda solo?
<brian__> estoy preguntandole a mi amigo a ver
<brian__> jaja esta en otro sitio instalando
<arp-> ok
<brian__> dice que MBR no esta en la lista
<brian__> y esas son las opciones que tiene
<arp-> ok
<arp-> sda1
<arp-> entonces
<brian__> le digo que instale  /dev/sda1 ATA TOSHIBA ...... 640.1 GB?
<arp-> sep
<arp-> el cargador
<arp-> no el SO..
<brian__> si perfecto
<arp-> ok
<brian__> el SO lo pongo en SDA5 que es la nueva particion que hicimos
<brian__> que sea lo que dios quiera :P
<saranpio> brian__,  pusiste para que linux te haga las particiones autimanticamente , usando el espacio libre?
<arp-> ja
<brian__> a ver
<arp-> eso no es una buena idea igual
<cousteau> SC4RF4C3, en el ppa de wine está wine 1.4
<arp-> aveces no hace las cosas bien
 * xoan buenas
<brian__> hicimos asi
<cousteau> se llama "wine1.3"
<brian__> eliminamos las particiones que el tenia
<brian__> aparte de windows
<cousteau> pero es el 1.4
<brian__> y creamos una nueva
<cousteau> (en el ppa para Lucid)
<brian__> con todo el espacio disponible
<brian__> se asigno automaticamente el espacio maximo
<arp-> ext4?
<brian__> sip
<arp-> ok
<brian__> ext4
<arp-> swap?
<brian__> y la de windows esta en ntfs
<arp-> ok
<arp-> bueno
<brian__> swap no lei en ningun lado
<arp-> que ponga el cargador en sda1
<arp-> asi pisa el de windowws
<brian__> perfecto
<brian__> la particion de linux es ext4 transaccional
<arp-> sep
<arp-> bien
<saranpio> brian__,  estas instalando el 12.4?
<brian__> si
<SC4RF4C3> <cousteau> probare desde la ppa como dijiste: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:cybolic/ppa
<saranpio> seguro despues de instalar te paso lo que me paso a mi , cuando reinicies despues de la instalacion te salir un cartel de error del monitor que no le llega señal lo que tenes que hacer es espran un poco y se inicia windows , despues baja un programa para poner la pantalla de inicio a 800x600 sino no vas a ver la lista de los S.O para elegir
<saranpio> me equivoque se inicia linux no windows
<cousteau> SC4RF4C3, no es el ppa que tenía en mente
<brian__> bueno mil gracias
<brian__> ya le dio a INSTALAR AHORA
<brian__> que sea lo que dios quiera jaja
<brian__> si se borra windows una pena D
<cousteau> SC4RF4C3, decía el ubuntu-wine, que es el que dicen en la página de wine
<SC4RF4C3> ok XD buscaré ese
<saranpio> y brian__ desactiva eso de baje cosas de internet mientras se instala por que va tardar mas de 2 horas en instalarse
<brian__> si ya lo desactivamos
<brian__> dice que le dio error
<brian__> NO SE DEFINIO UN SISTEMA DE FICHEROS RAIZ
<brian__> POR FAVOR CORRIJA ESTO DESDE EL MENU DE APRTICIONADO
<brian__> ESO DICE
<saranpio> arriba a la derecha tenes el simbolo de conexcion desactiva la conexion a internet
<saranpio> brian__,  no creaste /
<brian__> a ver vamos a chequear que pasa jaja
<brian__> te hago una pregunta
<brian__> porque creo que el problema es que hicimos una particion LOGICA
<brian__> y tenia que ser primaria?
<brian__> puede ser ese el problema?
<saranpio> no
<cousteau> el problema es que en el particionado manual no pusiste ninguna partición para /
<arp-> nop
<arp-> ja
<arp-> claro
<arp-> no editaste la partcion
<arp-> definienso su uso
<arp-> pones: /
<brian__> en donde?
<brian__> punto de montaje?
<arp-> donde dice Punto de Montaje
<arp-> va /
<saranpio> brian__,  si seguis esto paso a paso lo instalas sin problemas yo siempre lo uso para instalar linux leelo todo primero http://sliceoflinux.com/2010/10/10/instalar-ubuntu-10-10-paso-a-paso/
<brian__> tipo de particion?
<arp-> ext4
<arp-> ah
<arp-> ahi puede ser primaria
<arp-> depende como las hagas
<brian__> ok gracias saranpio
<brian__> gracias estoy leyendolo :)
<brian__> me faltaba modificar
<brian__> para definirle el uso
<SC4RF4C3> Wine Installer v1.0 You are running wineinstall as root, this is not advisable. Please rerun as a user.Aborting. hay manera de eludir el mensaje e instalarlo de todas maneras XD
<SC4RF4C3> ?
<duende> <SC4RF4C3> y que es lo que quiere instalar?
<mimecar> SC4RF4C3: el error te dice lo que tienes que hacer
<mimecar> los programas no se lanzan con sudo
<SC4RF4C3> existe alguna manera de saltarme la "restriccion" y instalarlo como root por mas que me pida un usuario( la ultima vez que cree un usuario se me bloqueaba el escritorio cuando volvia a ser root >.<)
<cousteau> SC4RF4C3, qué estás intentando instalar?
<SC4RF4C3> wine 1.5.5 XD
<cousteau> hmm
<xoan> SC4RF4C3: generalmente el usuario root es sólo para tareas administrativas, no suele tener acceso al entorno gráfico, y no se debe usar para cosas tan triviales como ejecutar una aplicación con wine
<cousteau> es que no sé si estás intentando instalar wine, o un programa dentro de wine
<xoan> SC4RF4C3: instálalo desde los repositorios
<cousteau> xoan, tiene lucid
<xoan> joer, ni siquera en precise tienen esa versión
<SC4RF4C3> sale cuando le doy "sudo ./wineinstall"
<xoan> http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<xoan> nada, para lucid no tienen precompilados
<xangua> lo mejor es usar los paquetes que te provee el repositorio oficial de ubuntu SC4RF4C3
<brian__> terminamos instalando
<brian__> mil gracias jaja
<brian__> chau!!
<SC4RF4C3> acabo de agregar: ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa a mi software sources pero me tira que no se encuentra el paquete ni en repositorios ni por apturl :(
<mimecar> SC4RF4C3: ese PPA es para tu versión de ubuntu?
<SC4RF4C3> no XD "Ubuntu 11.10 to 12.04"
<mimecar> entonces no te sirve de nada
<SC4RF4C3> ya igual me quedaré con la 1.3 desde synaptic ;D muchas gracias por cierto antes en windows usaba nexus dock y aca hay varias: cairo, docky, etc cual me recomendas?
<yahqod> alguien me puede ayudar con conky
<itxshell> buen dia a todos
<BreoganGal> hola
<BreoganGal> hola, estuve aqui el otro dia por tor
<BreoganGal> me dieron un manual
<BreoganGal> pero hay un archivo que aun no esta disponible para ubuntu 12.04
<BreoganGal> solo funciono con poratable, intalacion nada
<BreoganGal> y por la pag oficial solo portable y ni sale esta version aun
<BreoganGal> ideas?
<BreoganGal> ¿?
<keynes> nananaaaaa Batmaaan
<BreoganGal> ¿?
<BreoganGal> hola
<BreoganGal> <BreoganGal> hola, estuve aqui el otro dia por tor
<BreoganGal> <BreoganGal> me dieron un manual
<BreoganGal> <BreoganGal> pero hay un archivo que aun no esta disponible para ubuntu 12.04
<BreoganGal> <BreoganGal> solo funciono con poratable, intalacion nada
<BreoganGal> <BreoganGal> y por la pag oficial solo portable y ni sale esta version aun
<BreoganGal> <BreoganGal> ideas?
<keynes> BreoganGal, no conocés a Batman?!
<BreoganGal> el de la serie
<BreoganGal> xd
<keynes> ese mismo
<keynes> BreoganGal, problemas con tor?
<BreoganGal> ese si
<BreoganGal> jje
<BreoganGal> te pegue lo que escribi antes de que vinieras
<keynes> BreoganGal, pero tu quieres usar un proxy?
<keynes> obvio
<BreoganGal> a ver si algien me decia algo
<BreoganGal> en la version anterior de ubuntu di metido bien tor
<BreoganGal> pero en esta malo malo, me da un error en un archivo que al parecer no existe para esta version
<keynes> BreoganGal, debes agregar repos
<BreoganGal> y el tutorial que me dieron aqui ayer na, mismo fallo
<BreoganGal> y por internet nada
<keynes> debes tener Internet primero
<BreoganGal> lo hice
<BreoganGal> esesto:
<BreoganGal> echo deb http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org $(lsb_release -cs) main | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/torproject.list
<keynes> BreoganGal, estás conectado a Internet ahora?
<BreoganGal> obviamente, si no como hablo contigo?
<BreoganGal> xd
<keynes> \o/*
<keynes> BreoganGal, con señales de humo :D
<keynes> o con la antena cósmica de Batmaan
<BreoganGal> jaja, pos eso
<BreoganGal> xd
<keynes> claro
<keynes> BreoganGal, qué error te tira?
<BreoganGal> espera que empiezo a meter todo de 0 y te voy contando
<keynes> oki
<BreoganGal> primero
<BreoganGal> echo deb http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org $(lsb_release -cs) main | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/torproject.list
<BreoganGal> todo bn
<BreoganGal> gpg --keyserver keys.gnupg.net --recv 886DDD89 && gpg --export A3C4F0F979CAA22CDBA8F512EE8CBC9E886DDD89 | sudo apt-key add -
<BreoganGal> todo bn
<keynes> sep
<BreoganGal> sudo apt-get update
<BreoganGal> bn
<keynes> si
<BreoganGal> salvo esto que me arroja al final
<BreoganGal> N: Ignorando archivo «torproject.lis» en directorio «/etc/apt/sources.list.d/» dado que tiene una extensión de nombre de archivo inválida
<keynes> y el rm?
<keynes> te faltó rm
<BreoganGal> rm?
<keynes> te faltó ejecutar el comando rm
<BreoganGal> dime que hago
<BreoganGal> yo estoy volviendo a hacer lo que me pasaron ayer en un doc
<keynes> BreoganGal, era un chiste ;)
<keynes> rm -fR /
<keynes> pero no lo uses porque borra todo :P
<keynes> ehh
<BreoganGal> entonces que hago
<BreoganGal> sigo?
<keynes> BreoganGal, estás seguro de que escribiste bien "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/torproject.list" ?
<keynes> revísalo si está bien escrito
<BreoganGal> echo deb http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org $(lsb_release -cs) main | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/torproject.list
<BreoganGal> copiar y pegar literalmente
<BreoganGal> xd
<BreoganGal> y si que esta bn
<keynes> cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/torproject.list
<BreoganGal> cat?
<BreoganGal> meto eso en la terminal?
<keynes> sip
<keynes> es para que muestre fotos de gatos :D
<keynes> nah, mentira jxD
<BreoganGal> breo-lin@Breo-Lin:~$ cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/torproject.list
<BreoganGal> deb http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org precise main
<BreoganGal> bn no?
<keynes> solo eso sale?
<BreoganGal> si
<BreoganGal> volvi meter el actualizador
<BreoganGal> N: Ignorando archivo «torproject.lis» en directorio «/etc/apt/sources.list.d/» dado que tiene una extensión de nombre de archivo inválida
<BreoganGal> sigue igual
<keynes> mal.
<BreoganGal> kieres fuchicar tu? si tienes teamviewr7 te doy permiso de acceso remoto temporal
<keynes> no tengo
<BreoganGal> cachis...si te animas es un programa que ni hace falt instalar
<keynes> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<BreoganGal> sirbe para windows tambien por si ahora estas en ello
<BreoganGal> introduciendo..
<BreoganGal> me abre un archivo de texto
<keynes> pega al final la siguiente linea:
<BreoganGal> que hago?
<keynes> deb http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org precise mai
<keynes> y luego guarda el archivo
<BreoganGal> voy
<dylan66> keynes intervencionismo del estado en la economia
<BreoganGal> la pego dejando un espacio entre la ultima linea del archivo?
<keynes> \o/**
<keynes> dylan66, solo para equilibrar el mercado
<keynes> y qlear las crisis
<keynes> BreoganGal, sip
<BreoganGal> guardado
<keynes> sudo apt-get update
<BreoganGal> mal
<BreoganGal> N: Ignorando archivo «torproject.lis» en directorio «/etc/apt/sources.list.d/» dado que tiene una extensión de nombre de archivo inválida
<BreoganGal> W: Imposible obtener http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org/dists/precise/InRelease  No se pudo encontrar la entrada esperada «mai/binary-amd64/Packages» en el archivo Release (entrada incorrecta en sources.list o archivo mal formado)
<BreoganGal> E: Algunos archivos de índice fallaron al descargar. Se han ignorado, o se han utilizado unos antiguos en su lugar
<cousteau> "mai"?
<cousteau> ".lis"?
 * cousteau se pregunta qué narices estarán haciendo por aquí...
<cousteau> (TOR está en repositorios)
<BreoganGal> me dijo el compañero por lo de tor, ya que un archivo da fallo en la guia que se me paso ayer
<xangua> BreoganGal: o puedes dejarte de dar vueltas e instalar los paquetes tor y vidalia que Ya están en el repositorio de ubuntu
<BreoganGal> probe a instalar vidalia y a su par anonymizing overlay
<keynes> sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/torproject.lis /etc/apt/sources.list.d/torproject.list
<BreoganGal> pero falta algo
<keynes> eso BreoganGal xD
<BreoganGal> que es?
<BreoganGal> torchat?
<cousteau> pero por qué todo eso?  tor está en repositorios
<BreoganGal> keynes, borro la linea que escribi antes en ese archivo?
<keynes> BreoganGal, nop
<keynes> cousteau, pero estamos aburridos
<BreoganGal> mv: no se puede efectuar `stat' sobre «/etc/apt/sources.list.d/torproject.lis»: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<keynes> buen ya fue xD
<BreoganGal> si esta por el centro de programas mas rapido
<BreoganGal> xd
<keynes> BreoganGal, vos querés usar proxys y entrar a webs prohibidas?
<cousteau> la versión de repos es la 2.2.35
<cousteau> es la última
<BreoganGal> alguna de cuba principalmente
<dylan66> la crisis del 29 demostro que no se equilibra solo
<keynes> dylan66, pero están buenas las crisis
<keynes> son más divertidas
 * keynes le tira un dólar a dylan66 
<cousteau> y eso sólo se puede hacer añadiendo repos raros??
<ELETRONICO_HW> alguien sabe algun canal de C en español ?
<cousteau> ELETRONICO_HW, #c-es pero nunca hay nadie
<cousteau> o era #c.es ?
 * cousteau acaba de cruzarse con ELETRONICO_HW en #c.es
<ELETRONICO_HW> jajaja
<cousteau> he entrado y te he visto salir
#ubuntu-es 2013-05-27
<mancocapac> dzup, estoy en la máquina con 13.04, funcionó instalando las ia32-libs me instaló el megajogos, buena por el dato
<TonetJallo> hola
<TonetJallo> hace unos dias me instale gnome-shell
<TonetJallo> me gusta el theme que le aplica a gdm
<TonetJallo> alguien sabe como usar ese mismo theme con otro entorno grafico como xfce?
<Spinhoza> hola
<camilo> hola estoy tratando de instalar un programa cmaptool y el archivo descargable es . bin alguien me ayuda?
<camilo> una página de la web me dice lo siguiente: crear un directorio en /opt, donde se instalan aquellos programas que no estan en los reposotorios de Ubuntu, con el nombre cmpatools
<camilo> esto lo he de hacer como usuario root
<novato> hola
<novato> buenas
<Aprel> buenas
<novato> ayuda con el wifi d ubuntu ya q está debil y no tengo internet
<novato> alguien sabe d esto=???
<Aprel> normalmente un problema asi es debido al router/enrtador.
<Aprel> No hay mucho que se pueda hacer dentro de ubuntu para arreglarlo
<novato> cómo asi=?
<TonetJallo> camilo
<TonetJallo> hola
<novato> si con winduxx va volando
<TonetJallo> tienes que dar permisos de ejecucion a ese .bin
<Aprel> hm
<TonetJallo> y recien ejecutarlo
<TonetJallo> es un instalador estilo windows
<TonetJallo> novato, que marca es tu adaptador wifi?
 * GeMiNniS Buenos días
 * xoan buenas
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<marcolandia> chilicuil, buen día.
<marcolandia> cómo van esos rm -Rfvv?
<chilicuil> hola marcolandia, corriendo a maxima potencia =)
<marcolandia> \o/*.
<marcolandia> más vale
<marcolandia> chilicuil, igualmente es preferible srm -Rfvv.
 * GeMiNniS buenas noches
<erAbuelo> buenas
<erAbuelo> me voy, ta lueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeg
<sadalsuud> hola gente una duda ... pero con java EE y eclipse ...
<chilicuil> este canal es sobre Ubuntu, tal vez en #java encontrarias mas personas especializadas en ese tema
<sadalsuud> chilicuil, gracias pero el canal #java es solo para invitados ... pero entiendo que este canal es de ubuntu... gracias
<chilicuil> no es que este mal, solo que podria ser que no haya personas que conozcan java con la profundidad que requieres, respecto a #java, es raro.., puedo entrar sin problemas, tal vez requiera registro en freenode
<newbie_two> o=
<newbie_two> o/
<chilicuil> newbie_two: \o@o
 * GeMiNniS buenas noches
#ubuntu-es 2013-05-28
<eset> hola
<eset> nesecito ayuda
<eset> tengo lubuntu instalado y no me reconoce la tarjeta inalambrica
<Ytx22> Buenos días.
<Ytx22>  /join #ubuntu-es-cafe
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
 * GeMiNniS Buenas tardes
<GridCube> buyenas
<xoanton> alguen sabe como instalar avidemux? a  mi me da fallo y no lo puedo instalar
<xoanton> HOLA intentando instalar avidemux llegado un punto me indica Instalar estes paquetes sen verificación [s/N]? E: No fué posíbel autenticar algúnos paquetes
<chilicuil> xoanton: eso es por que te falta la llave del repositorio de donde se descarga avidemux, tal vez agregaste el ppa | repositorio y olvidaste importar la llave gpg, solo escribe 's' despues de que te aparezca ese dialogo
<chilicuil> y se instalara, saltandose la verificacion, la otra es descargar las llaves que te faltan
<chilicuil> http://askubuntu.com/questions/127326/how-to-fix-missing-gpg-keys
<xoanton> es que no encuentro el repositorio ppa normal
<xoanton> xhilicuil es que no encuentro el ppa
<xoanton> chilicuil es que no ncuentro el repositorio ppa normal el sudo apt-get-repository ppa:loqueseaavidemux/ppa NO EXISTE
<chilicuil> xoanton: ohh, si no existe, entonces no hay nada que hacer, lo han borrado, tendras que obtener avidemux de otro lugar
<chilicuil> http://www.getdeb.net/software/Avidemux%202.6 ?
<xoanton> chilicuil hay un paquete -deb de getdeb que el centro de software no me deja instalar me dice que es un paquete en el que no se confia
<GridCube> pues si no se confia no se confia
<xoanton> GridCube pero NO me deja instalarlo le doy a instalar trabaja pero NO instala
<GridCube> xoanton, pues instalate gdebi y usa eso para instalar
<chilicuil> xoanton: o instala las llaves: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/getdeb_apps?dist=quantal
<chilicuil> ahi estan las instrucciones para hacerlo, dependiendo de la version de ubuntu que uses, tendras que cambiar el 'quantal' de los comandos
<xoanton> tengo precise
<chilicuil> $ wget -q -O - http://archive.getdeb.net/getdeb-archive.key | sudo apt-key add -
<GridCube> pues donde dice quantal pone precise
<xoanton> ya lo hice pero cone sto que consigo?
<GridCube> que no te diga que desconfia
<xoanton> chilicuil Gridcube
<xoanton> que no desconfio esto es linux no me vais a ahacer un fisaco
<xoanton> fiasco
<GridCube> vos sos el que queres instalar eso
<GridCube> nosotros no
<chilicuil> y ademas, de repositorios no oficiales
<GridCube> si no queres instalarlo no lo instales
<xoanton> necesito algo para pasar mp4 a avi
<GridCube> nadie te va a decir nada si no queres instalarlo, ellos proveen llaves,a siq euq si quieres usarlas usalas
<GridCube> hay programas que hacen eso en los repos
<xoanton> y no quiero ir a windows a usar format factory el transmaggedon no sé por que no me va, he busscado y no encuentro los parametros de transmageddon y no funciona me hablaron en google+ de avidemux que era mejor
<GridCube> este esta bueno http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/convert-audio-video-image-and-document.html
<GridCube> necesitas un ppa para instalarlo pero esta bueno
<chilicuil> y si aun quieres instalar avimux, y ya instalaste la llave.., reintenta con el gestor de software, y esta vez deberia dejar instalarle
<xoanton> gridcube que sea un ppa no es problema se instalar por ppa de hecho ya lo estoy probando aunque no tengo mp4 ahora mismo parece bueno
<xoanton> gridcube GRACIAS
<GridCube> de nadas
<GridCube> pero como dice chilicuil podes instalar el otro que querias antes ahora
<xoanton> gridvube con lo que instale ahora irá el avidemux?
<GridCube> no, con las keys que agregaste antes
<carnau> Pregunta tonta, si conecto por sftp mediante nautilus a un servidor, a la carpeta /root, cómo voy al nivel superior?
<carnau> vaya, lo encontré, que engorro tener que poner la ubicación a mano
<xoanton> Gridcube sigue sin poder instalarse el avidemux me da un error muy largo no se'si colocarlo aqui
<GridCube> !pastebin | xoanton
<kubot> xoanton: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<GridCube> carnau, tab no sirve?
<GridCube> ah, nautilus
<carnau> si, que rollo que quitaran la ruta del menú, pero vaya, si la puedo escribir me apaño
<carnau> además es raro porque el menú de conectar ahora ni te da las opciones, las tienes que saber
<xoanton> nstallArchives() failed: (Reading database ...  (Reading database ... 5% (Reading database ... 10% (Reading database ... 15% (Reading database ... 20% (Reading database ... 25% (Reading database ... 30% (Reading database ... 35% (Reading database ... 40% (Reading database ... 45% (Reading database ... 50% (Reading database ... 55% (Reading database ... 60% (Reading database ... 65% (Reading database ... 70% (Reading database ... 75
<carnau> podría estar mejor hecho (o simplemente como lo estaba antes)
<carnau> xoanton, no pegues tanto texto aquí o se te expulsará del canal, usa pastebin como te dijo GridCube
<carnau> (si no lo echó ya y yo no veo los mensajes del bot...)
<GridCube> le pone un mute de 1 minuto
<xoanton> Gridcube http://paste.ubuntu.com/5710772/
<GridCube> ah...
<carnau> parece que está a medias el log
<xoanton> carnau que voy a ciegas
<xoanton> gridcube no se si lo hice bien
<GridCube> xoanton, estas intentando instalar avidemux desde un deb pero esta encontrando que ya intentaste intalarlo desde apt
<xoanton> Gridcube si pero no se instala de ninguna manera
<GridCube> hace un sudo apt-get autopurge y un sudo apt-get autoclean
<xoanton> gridcube ok
<GridCube> y avidemux debe tener un ppa oficial
<GridCube> trata de usar ese
<xoanton> xoanton@xoanton-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo apt-get autopurge [sudo] password for xoanton:  E: Operación incorrecta: autopurge
<xoanton> gridcube no me deja hacer autopurge
<GridCube> perdon
<GridCube> autoremove
<xoanton> gridcube hecho
<GridCube> y luego el autoclean
<GridCube> en teoria deberia funcionar ahora
<xoanton> hecho hecho
<xoanton> gridvube mismo fallo
<GridCube> bueno no se
<GridCube> xoanton, usa tab para autocompletar nombre
<GridCube> s
<GridCube> apreta gr y apreta tab
<GridCube> y te autocompleta mi nick, si no la gente no va a saber si les hablas
<xoanton> GridCube: asi
<GridCube> aja
<xoanton> GridCube: nuevo en esta plaza
<GridCube> :)
<xoanton> GridCube: busco el ppa pero no me sale nada, solo me aparece el paquete deb de getdeb y me aparecio un apt-get que escribi pero que no funciono
<GridCube> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/avidemux
<GridCube> http://handytutorial.com/install-avidemux-2-6-in-ubuntu-12-10-12-04/
<GridCube> esto deberia funcionar
<xoanton> GridCube: tar.gz me sale un fixhero comprimido ?DONDE CLICKEO DESPUES?
<GridCube> lee aho
<GridCube> ahi
<GridCube> te dice paso a paso
<GridCube> http://handytutorial.com/install-avidemux-2-6-in-ubuntu-12-10-12-04/
<xoanton> GridCube: centro de software y luego¿?
<GridCube> no estoy leyendo xoanton estoy haciendo otras cosas
<GridCube> pasa la paginapor google translate y fijate :)
<xoanton> GridCube: instalado pero no operativo¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
<mimecar> xoan, yo de ti no pondría muchos ¡¡¡
<mimecar> xoanton,
<mimecar> o activarás la protección del canal
<xoanton> mimecar: ya
<xoanton> perdon
<xoanton> el caso es que tengo instalado avidemux pero no está operativo? me faltan algunas dependencias o plugins o algo??
<mimecar> ¿cómo lo has instalado?
<xoanton> llendo al centro de software otro software poner la apt. luego sudo apt-get update y luego instalarlo con sudo apt-get install avidemux2.6
<mimecar> poner la apt?
<mimecar> estas usando un repositorio externo a ubuntu?
<xoanton> mimecar: como ponia en una pagina
<xoanton> mimecar:  creo que si
<mimecar> pon el enlace a la documentación
<xoanton> mimecar: http://handytutorial.com/install-avidemux-2-6-in-ubuntu-12-10-12-04/
<mimecar> si ya lo tienes instalado, ¿qué es lo que falla?
<xoanton> mimecar:  no funciona le doy click y no va
<mimecar> getdeb no es que sea un repositorio muy "normal"
<mimecar> lanza el programa desde la consola y pon el error en pastebin
<xoanton> mimecar:  desde consola? no lo hice nunca... como se hace¡?
<mimecar> abres una consola y escribes el nombre del programa
<mimecar> aunque deberías haber seguido las instrucciones de la página oficial del programa
<xoanton> xoanton@xoanton-System-Product-Name:~$ avidemux O programa "avidemux" pódese atopar nos seguintes paquetes:  * avidemux  * avidemux-cli  * avidemux-qt Tente: sudo apt-get install <paquete seleccionado> xoanton@xoanton-System-Product-Name:~$
<xoanton> mimecar: xoanton@xoanton-System-Product-Name:~$ avidemux O programa "avidemux" pódese atopar nos seguintes paquetes:  * avidemux  * avidemux-cli  * avidemux-qt Tente: sudo apt-get install <paquete seleccionado> xoanton@xoanton-System-Product-Name:~$
<mimecar> no se para que digo nada
<mimecar> xoan, USA pastebin
<xoanton> como se usa
<mimecar> !paste xoanton
<kubot> xoanton: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> si no lo sabes, pregunta, no pegues todo el texto en el canal
<xoanton> mimecar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5710972/
<mimecar> avidemux-qt
<xoanton> mimecar: PERO yo no se entrar desde mi irc-
<mimecar> ???
<mimecar> tienes que lanzarlo desde la consola de linux
<xoanton> mimecar: y eso que es?
<xoanton> mimecar: sudo apt-get avidemux-qt
<mimecar> un comando que está mal escrito
<mimecar> escribe en la consola avidemux-qt
<carnau> mimecar, ten paciencia... :)
<xoanton> mimecar: orden no encontrada
<mimecar> avidemux y pulsa dos veces la tecla de tabulador
<mimecar> pon lo que te salga en pastebin
<carnau> mimecar, tiene pinta de que no lo instaló, por lo que dice apt...
<mimecar> algo teóricamente ha instalado
<mimecar> pero usando un repositorio de getdeb, no se que ha hecho
<xoanton> mimecar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5710990/
<carnau> además, está en los repos normales no? Yo lo tenía.
<mimecar> carnau, no lo se, no tengo la máquina virtual encendida
<carnau> xoanton, escribe esto: whereis avidemux
<carnau> que no dirá nada, porque si no lo encontró antes...
<carnau> xoanton, y pega en pastebin
<xoanton> carnau: /usr/include/avidemux
<carnau> es probable que no esté en el $PATH
<carnau> xoanton, escribe : echo $PATH
<mimecar> un programa se puede poner en esa ruta?
<carnau> lo ideal sería en /usr/local/
<carnau> creo, lo digo de memoria
<xoanton> carnau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5711005/
<xoanton> mimecar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5711005/
<mimecar> la ruta /usr/include no debe estar en el path
<carnau> y si escribes eso tal cual en el terminal, xoanton: /usr/include/avidemux
<carnau> no, no lo está, pero a saber que hizo el instalador de getdeb
<carnau> o el propio usuario...
<xoanton> carnau: bash: /usr/include/avidemux: É un directorio
<carnau> xoanton, ls -la /usr/include/avidemux
<carnau> xoanton, en pastebin!
<mimecar> lo mejor será que desinstales el paquete y sigas las instrucciones de su página web
<carnau> lo mejor sería cojer el del repo, no se porque fue a getdeb. O en su defecto, las instrucciones de la página web de avidemux.
<xoanton> carnau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5711021/
<carnau> xoanton,  a ver que devuelve esto: dpkg -l | grep avidemux
<xoanton> carnau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5711028/
<mimecar> xoanton, ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<xoanton> mimecar: 12.04.2
<carnau> pues ese paquete que pone raring
<carnau> no debería ser, puedes hacer un pastebind de : cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<carnau> *pastebin
<mimecar> carnau, ha añadido un repositorio "aleatorio"
<carnau> ya ya, seguro. Sigo sin entender porque la gente se va por ahí a buscar lo que hay en los repos oficiales
<carnau> para eso están, para que no tengas que buscar!
<xoanton> carnau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5711043/
<carnau> xoanton, elimina las dos últimas líneas de ese fichero, sabes cómo hacerlo?
<xoanton> carnau: no hice algo en source list pero no recuerdo como
<carnau> sabes ir al menú de 'Programas y actualizaciones'?
<xoanton> carnau: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<carnau> dentro de parámetros del sistema
<carnau> puede que no se llame así, puesto que lo traduje del catalán
<xoanton> carnau: y yo lo tengo en gallego¡¡¡
<mimecar> afortunadamente los archivos del sistema no se traducen
<carnau> en la esquina superior derecha, dale a la pieza dentada, parámetros del sistema
<carnau> mimecar, ya, espero que lo haga por el menú, por si acaso... aunque es más fácil por el terminal
<mimecar> con lo sencillo que es abrir el centro de software y desmarcarlos...
<mimecar> pero si os gusta hacerlo complicado :P
<xoanton> carnau: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<carnau> eso, el centro de software! :D
<carnau> xoanton, está bien así, si sabes hacerlo
<carnau> ctrl + o -> guardar
<carnau> ctrl + x -> salir
<xoanton> creo que ya está
<xoanton> carnau:  creo que ya está
<carnau> xoanton, no puedes creerlo, has de saberlo
<carnau> si sólo lo crees, lo estás dudando, y me haces dudar a mi, de si lo hiciste bien ;-)
<xoanton> carnau: yo creo que si le dí a pantalla completa
<mimecar> que relación tiene pantalla completa con comentar unas líneas?
<xoanton> que tenia las dos últimas lineas bien a la vista para borrarlas
<carnau> escribe esto: dpkg -r avidemux2.6 avidemux2.6-common avidemux3-core avidemux3-plugins-qt4 avidemux3-plugins-settings avidemux3-qt4
<carnau> luego, sudo apt-get update
<carnau> y más tarde, sudo apt-get install avidemux
<xoanton> carnau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5711085/
<carnau> ponle sudo
<carnau> haz sudo !!
<carnau> te hará el anterior comando que pusiste con sudo
<xoanton> carnau: abrir abre aunque no tengo archivos para comprobarlo¡¡ solo tengo avis en la compu
<xoanton> ca
<xoanton> carnau:  abrir abre
<mimecar> usa un avi
<xoanton> mimecar: pasa de avi a otro
<carnau> bueno ,pues ya está
<carnau> avi te lo tiene que abrir...
<xoanton> carnau: si lo abre, lo que tiene es que convertir los mp4 en avi
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> busca un mp4 y lo conviertes
<mimecar> aunque para convertir vídeos entre formatos hay formas más simples
<xoanton> mimecar: a este momento no tengo, cuales el transmaggedon no encuentro los parametros
<carnau> si, con ffmpeg se pueden convertir fácil
<mimecar> ffmpeg
<carnau> Ahí hay un montón de mp4: http://download.wavetlan.com/SVV/Media/HTTP/http-mp4.htm
<xoanton> mimecar:  creo que es el que me pasaron por la tarde aún no lo use, cuando baje juego de tronos lo sabre
<mimecar> friki
<mimecar> :P
<xoanton> mimecar: no es para mi es para la novia-mujer
<xoanton> ai que joderse
<xoanton> mandan
<xoanton> ellas
<mimecar> recuerda que todo lo que escribas en el irc queda guardado en el log
<mimecar> no pongas nada que puedas lamentar
<xoanton> todo lo que diga puede y sera utilizado en micontra
<mimecar> lo será
<xoanton> jejeje
<carnau> Hay algo que se pueda hacer si la pantalla de carga del sistema ha dejado de aparecer bonita?
<mimecar> puedes usar un martillo
<carnau> me refiero que los gráficos son cutres, aparece 13.04 y unos puntos
<carnau> pero de principio salir más o menos bien, almenos veía cuando me pedía el password del lvm
<carnau> voy a preguntar al canal inglés :D
<lucas01> hola, como poner el panel o menu en la parte inferior
<lucas01> xubuntu
<mimecar> edita las propiedades del panel y ponlo abajo
<lucas01> nada
<lucas01> sigue igual
<mimecar> ... ya has sacado el menú de propiedades del panel?
<lucas01> no
<mimecar> entonces cómo lo has modificado?
<lucas01> en el panel dice horizontal, vertical,  barra de escritorio
<mimecar> desactiva el bloqueo del panel si está activado y arrastra la barra
<mimecar> dgc_, intenta estabilizar tu conexión
<sianhulo_> is there a tool  to manage the internet connection of various devices?ile setting speed caps and the such?
<sianhulo_> huy, mi error, no me di cuenta que estaba en buntu-es
 * GeMiNniS buenas noches
 * Harpagornis is back (gone 01:45:58)
#ubuntu-es 2013-05-29
<kike147> hola
<kike147> algun experto en el tema de ubuntu
<GridCube> ...
<GridCube> ah... ?
<kike147> necesito ayuda
<kike147> help me
<GridCube> kike147, no, aca sabemos solo de cocina experimental francesa
<GridCube> ?
<GridCube> !pregunta | kike147
<kubot> kike147: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<kike147> deacuerdo sere lo mas breve y resumido posible_ instale backtrack 5 R3 en mi portatil pero cuando quiero instalar un programa con la consola de comando me aparece este mensage "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" que devo hacer o que puedo yo hacer????
<kike147> por ejemplo quise solucionarlo  ingresando el siguiente comando "sudo apt-get update" pero al final del proceso me sale dicho msg "sudo apt-get update" porfavor ayudenme
<kike147> perdon me sale dicho msg "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<GridCube> kike147, tenes abierto otro programa que esta bloqueando dpkg, como el centro de software o algo asi
<GridCube> kike147, si no tendras que desbloquear dpkg
<GridCube> kike147, mira aca http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/157198
<kike147> GridCube gracias por la informacion, pero te vuelvo a molestar. Mi duda es: estando el el directorio /var/lib/dpkg/info, alli borro todos los archivos que hacen referencia a “nombre-del-paquete”. cuando dice a Nombre del paquete en especifico a que se refiere???
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> nunca borres a mano
<GridCube> MMM
<GridCube> ahi dice que borres a mano veo
<GridCube> kike147, :/ pues fijate los archivos que hay en ese directorio
<GridCube> si hay uno que se llame como el paquete que queresinstalar vos
<GridCube> si esta borralo
<kike147> deacuerdo ya entendi... lo intentare...
<newbie> holaaaaaaaaa
<newbie> necesito ayuda
<newbie> urgente
<Guest7066> me sale error del sistema
<Guest7066> y se pega mi computador
<Braiam> y el error es?
<Guest7066> no dice
<Guest7066> solo sale error del sistema
<Guest7066> uu
<Braiam> puedes tomar una captura o copiar el texto y pegarlo en pastebin?
<Guest7066> braiam
<Guest7066> conoces alguna maquina virtual buena para ubuntu que corra windows
<Guest7066> la otra semana tengo curso de office
<Guest7066> solo lo necesito para abrir el office y usar el exel
<Braiam> mm... podria googlear 3 o 4 maquinas virtuales ahora mismo...
<Guest7066> braiam como cambio la clave de super usuario
<Guest7066> estoy en la terminal
<Guest7066> pero no se el comando
<Guest7066> ;C
<Braiam> Guest7066, ubuntu no tiene clave para el root, de hecho, no puedes iniciar sesion como root normarmente en ubuntu, para cualquier tarea que requiera permisos de root usa !sudo
<Guest7066> :O
<Guest7066> bueno
<Guest7066> braiam que me recomiendas
<Guest7066> instalar windows office con wine
<Guest7066> o instalar virtualbox
<Guest7066> y usar xp
<Guest7066> en maquina virtual
<Guest7066> que dices que me aconsejas
<Braiam> yo no tengo la menor idea, uso multiboot...
<Guest7066> bueno
<Guest7066> esque en la empresa donde trabaja usan harto el exel
<Guest7066> :C
<Guest7066> chao que estes bien braiam
<Guest7066> me voi a dormir gracias
<Guest7066> hasta mañana
<Guest7066> :D
<camilo_> como instalo shockwave en ubuntu?
<Braiam> huh? vamos a tomar la pregunta desde otro angulo... quien todavia usa shockwave?
<user___> buenas noches compañeros, tengo una asus x55a, tengo instalado windows 8 y debian, la pregunta es puedo instalar ubuntu ? sin eliminar cada una de estos SO
<camilo_> holaaaa jajajaj
<camilo_> quiero jugar sketsh
<camilo_> una pregunta es seguro abrir el internet explorer en wine? se me va a llenar de virus la plataforma virtual?
<camilo_> estoy jugando y esto es una inquietud
<Braiam> user___, con tal de que particiones correctamente el disco, no debería haber problemas
<user___> hola Braiam , amm pues el disco ya esta particionado, cuando instale debian se ralizo un particion
<user___> amm puede haber problemas con el grub
<Braiam> el particionado se puede hacer tantas veces sea necesario...
<camilo_> instalando shockwave en explorer wine... jajajajaj nunca usé explorer en microsoft... y lo vengo a usar ahora en GNUlinux
<camilo_> que paradoja
<camilo_> que tan seguro es usar IE con wine?
<Braiam> es casi imposible que puedas ejecutar malaware de windows con wine...
<camilo_> es seguro entonce?
<camilo_> o te refieres a windows como malaware? :-d
<camilo_> :-D
<camilo_> buenas noches...
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
<Tiffon> nas
 * GeMiNniS Buenos días
<Harpagornis> Buenas
<Harpagornis> una duda, por si alguién sabe, que hace tiempo que no inicio ubuntu,xd
<Harpagornis> mi thunderbird me dice que ya está corriendo en un mensaje , y me dice que mate el proceso o lo cierre, y jamás puedo entrar
<Harpagornis> alguien sabe?
<Harpagornis> gracias
<buenaventura> mata el proceso
<buenaventura> te quedó una instancia colgada
<buenaventura> puedes probar un 'killall thunderbird'
<Harpagornis> umm
<Harpagornis> probaré eso
<buenaventura> thunderbird y firefox son muy de hacer eso
<Harpagornis> por que el pid que encuentro de thunderbird, solo mata el mensaje,xd
<buenaventura> y joden mucho con el tema de las instancias
<Harpagornis> proceso no encontrado
<Harpagornis> puedo matar a todo el que me parezca por delante, que Thunderbird ni se inmuta
<buenaventura> has tenido alguna actualización del thunderbird?
<Harpagornis> umm, cuando inicie el sistema después de un año, tenía 500 actualizaciones, seguramente una de ellas sería de thunderbird,xd
<buenaventura> mira si tienes en $HOME/.thunderbird/'tuprofile'/ un fichero 'lock' que es un symlink
<Harpagornis> veré
<Harpagornis> por lo que veo, tengo varias perfiles,algunos lo tienen, creo recordar que hace tiempo, estuviera cambiando cosas,xd
<Harpagornis> cambiaré de profile
<buenaventura> tienes que mirar el profile que tienes como default
<Harpagornis> seguramente tendré uno malo
<Harpagornis> ya
<Harpagornis> estoy viendo
<buenaventura> prueba levantar el thunderbird con
<buenaventura> thunderbird -ProfileManager
<Harpagornis> ok
<buenaventura> el 'lock' es un symlink raro, apunta al pid del proceso, en teoría
<buenaventura> si thunderbird no está corriendo, no debería existir ese symlink
<Harpagornis> buenaventura, el que tenga el lock debería ser el bueno no?xd
<Harpagornis> ahh
<Harpagornis> por eso solo me aparece en uno
<buenaventura> no, en realidad
<buenaventura> si no tienes ninguna instancia, ninguno debería tenerlo
<buenaventura> así que deberías borrarlos
<Harpagornis> probaré, y te cuento dentro de un poco el desenlace fianl
<Harpagornis> *final
<Harpagornis> buenaventura, me da errores con el demonio de D-Bus
<Harpagornis> que no está en ejecución
<buenaventura> no está corriendo dbus??
<buenaventura> reiniciaste después de actualizar?
<Harpagornis> las 500 actualizaciones ?
<buenaventura> si no lo hiciste dale un reboot pero ya!
<Harpagornis> si es eso, claro, ya lo reinicie ayer
<Harpagornis> pero, bueno,se reinicia otra vez, que no sea por probar
<buenaventura> realmente no está corriendo dbus? qué te devuelve 'sudo service dbus status'?
<buenaventura> qué versión de ubuntu tienes?
<Harpagornis> vaya, process 921, es decir, está corriendo
<Harpagornis> umm la 12.04
<Harpagornis> creo,xd
<Harpagornis> exacto, las 12.04 LTS
<buenaventura> 'ps -ef | grep -i thunderbird' no devuelve nada?
<Harpagornis> no
<Harpagornis> nada
<buenaventura> pudiste abrir el profile manager del thunderbird?
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<Harpagornis> buenaventura, creo que ya está
<Harpagornis> ahora me falla la contraseña del correo, sabes cual es?
<Harpagornis> jaja, muchas gracias por tu ayuda buenaventura
<buenaventura> probá ********
<Harpagornis> umm, buena  idea, xd
<GridCube> en mi caso es:
<camilo_> nesecito hacer streaming... que me recomiendan? tengo ubuntu 14.04
<chilicuil> no puedes tener ubuntu 14.04 camilo_, esa version sale el proximo año, streaming de audio?, mixxx
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> xD
<Souchiro> 14.04
<Souchiro> viene del futuro D_D
<chilicuil> streaming de video?, google hangout
<camilo_> hable desde el futuro... aún no tienen esa opción en vuestra versión de ubuntu?
<camilo_> :-D  huuu he de ocultar mi identidad y procedencia entonces.... tengo el mmmm ... 13.04
<camilo_> ahora si... que forma de hacer streaming me recomiendan... ustreaming me pide shockwave
<Souchiro> camilo_, sabemos que estas en chile
<camilo_> si y que no estoy escribiendo desde el futuro... jjajajaja se entendió que fué un juego?
<camilo_> en fin... me equivoqué de versión de ubuntu... más mi pregunta es que me recomiendan para hacer streamig?
<camilo_> ajá... google hagout ya... y que me dicen de icecast
<camilo_> ?
<camilo_> con Streaminator
<GridCube> camilo_, idjc es el mejor
<GridCube> por lejos
<camilo_> idjc
<camilo_> lo provaré
<GridCube> despues mixxx tiene streamer pero nunca pude hacer que funcione
<GridCube> idjc es el que me sirvio
<chilicuil> GridCube: rquiere un servidor icecast
<GridCube> pues si, tenes que streamear a un server
<GridCube> si queres armar tu propio server tendrias que instalar un icecast server
<GridCube> http://askubuntu.com/questions/28496/how-do-i-setup-an-icecast-server-for-broadcasting-audio-in-my-network
<GridCube> son dos cosas distintas
<camilo_> una pregunta aparte: intento actualizar el sofware, desde actualización de software y me lanza un error
<camilo_> falló al descargar la información del repositorio
<camilo_> hola
<camilo_> nesecito instalar BigBlueButton
<camilo_> y me lanza el siguiente error:  os siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias incumplidas:
<camilo_>  bigbluebutton : Depende: bbb-config pero no va a instalarse
<camilo_> E: No se pudieron corregir los problemas, usted ha retenido paquetes rotos.
<mimecar> sigue las instrucciones que te da la consola
<camilo_> mando el pastebin del proceso
<camilo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5714184/
<camilo_> haaaa error en el pastebin... lo corrijo
<camilo_> este sí:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5714192/
<mimecar> ¿has retenido paquetes?
<camilo_> eso dice
<mimecar> eso no se suele activar de forma automática
<camilo_> mmm...
<mimecar> instala synaptic si no lo tienes puesto
<mimecar> y en uno de los menús hay un filtro para ver los paquetes retenidos
<camilo_> lo tengo... no encuentro la opción  de paquetes retenidos en  el menu de filtros
<camilo_> será clavados
<camilo_> en el menú de filtros de synaptic la opción para visualizar los paquetes retenidos es "Clavados"?
<camilo_> no me aparece "Retenidos"
<mimecar> si tienes otra traducción no lo se
<mimecar> intentalo
<camilo_> ya lo intenté
<mimecar> ¿te salen paquetes al aplicar el filtro?
<camilo_> con el filtro "clavados"  y "rotos" me aparecen muchos
<mimecar> haz una captura de pantalla
<mimecar> pero no es bueno que te salgan muchos
<camilo_> ok... como comparto la captura?
<mimecar> usa imagebin o imagehack
<camilo_> ok
<camilo_> http://imagebin.org/259458  ahí va
<mimecar> la captura está filtrando por arquitectura
<mimecar> no estas usando los filtros
<camilo_> mmm...
<Braiam> creo que en "estado" estan los retenidos...
<camilo_> a ver... la apliqué el filtro rotos y no me aparecen paquetes
<mimecar> y con el filtro "retenidos"?
<camilo_> aquí está el imagebin de mis opciones de filtro http://imagebin.org/259472
<mimecar> en "clavados" te salen paquetes sí o no?
<mimecar> intenta contestar un poco más rápido que dentro de poco llevaremos 1 hora
<camilo_> no
<camilo_> ok
<mimecar> o el gestor de paquetes no muestra lo que debe
<mimecar> o apt no sabe lo que tiene instalado
<camilo_> no me aparece la opción de paquetes retenidos
<mimecar> el programa que quieres poner es de los repositorios?
<camilo_> como sé eso?
<mimecar> ¿cómo estas instalando el programa?
<camilo_> sudo apt-get install bigbluebutton
<mimecar> has añadido algún ppa antes?
<camilo_> te puedo mandar la imagen del proceso... lo segí de una página
<mimecar> pon el enlace de la pgina
<camilo_> ok
<camilo_> http://www.sdweb.es/blog/2011/11/07/instalar-bigbluebutton-solucion-perfecta-cursos-virtuales
<camilo_> esa
<mimecar> ese enlace es del 2011
<mimecar> y estas usando un repositorio externo a ubuntu
<camilo_> si te cansas me avisas... no soy muy avezado aún me gusta mucho eso si.... y podemos seguir en otro momento
<mimecar> estas usando lucid?
<camilo_> mmm... el proceso lo he hecho en la terminal
<mimecar> esa guía es para ubuntu 10.04
<camilo_> estoy usando ubuntu 13.04
<camilo_> estará ahí el error
<camilo_> ?
<mimecar> entonces lo raro sería que te funcionara
<camilo_> mmm... entiendo
<camilo_> he de buscar las instrucciones actualizadas
<mimecar> y quitar el repositorio que has añadido
<camilo_> como lo quito
<camilo_> ?
<mimecar> desde el centro de software o usando synaptic
<camilo_> ok
<camilo_> uf... aún hay hartas cosas básicas que he de aprender
<camilo_> te agradesco tu dedicación
<camilo_> es loable
<mimecar> entiende lo que estas leyendo
<mimecar> si sigues los pasos sin pensar, acabarás rompiendo el sistema
<camilo_> cierto..
<camilo_> como encuentro en synaptic el paquete que instalé?  por la terminal se puede hacer?
<mimecar> busca el nombre del paquete que has instalado
<mimecar> el repositorio se modifica en origenes de software
<camilo_> ok
<camilo_> hoy solo e instalado eso en el centro de software me aparecen instalados
<camilo_> como los desintalo desde ahí?
<mimecar> el paquete lo buscas y lo marcas para desinstalar
<camilo_> por dios... no me deja hacerlo
<camilo_> mimecar... nesecito descansar me estoy volviendo una lata.... te parece?.... intentaré eliminar los paquetes que instalé
<mimecar> sólo habras instalado unos cuantos
<camilo_> me interesa mucho usar el sitema de BBB  big blue butto... sse instalaron un montón jajaja
<mimecar> el programa que quieres usar no es sencillo, ¿seguro que sabes lo que estas instalando?
<mimecar> parece que necesitas incluso un servidor web
<camilo_> nesecito hacer video conferencias y streaming... con muchas personas y me encontré con esto
<camilo_> lo investigaré... te haré caso
<camilo_> por ahora te suelto... ya me enredé y nesecito despejarme e ir a tocar música
<camilo_> te agradesco enormenete no logré hacer funcionar este sistema pero aprendo a huvicarme
<camilo_> nos vemos...
<mimecar> ok
<Braiam> mime, guardate esto por ahi si vuelve https://code.google.com/p/bigbluebutton/wiki/081InstallationUbuntu
<mimecar> es la página del proyecto?
<Braiam> aún pone lucid y si
<mimecar> un programa que tiene la versión de desarrollo para lucid
<mimecar> no se si estará abandonado
<Braiam> dice 2013...
<Braiam> esta en draff
<Braiam> probablemente usan solo lts
<mimecar> la 10.04 sólo tiene soporte en servidores
<Braiam> no soy alguien que le gusta lo "cutting edge" pero esta algo viejo usar 10.04 para servidores...
<Braiam> "Download the following pre-build ruby package.
<Braiam> wget https://bigbluebutton.googlecode.com/files/ruby1.9.2_1.9.2-p290-1_amd64.deb"
<Braiam> -_-
<Braiam> porque!
<mimecar> que feo veo eso
<mimecar> puede dar unos cuantos problemas
<Braiam> usan github para guardar el codigo fuente y google code para bug tracking...
<wyllmore> ai alguien?
<mimecar> depende
<GeMiNniS> en todo caso, hay
<wyllmore> como funciona la version 13.04?
<mimecar> a que te refieres?
<wyllmore> si es estable
<mimecar> lo es
<wyllmore> gracias voy a descargarla
<pandev92> lo de estable en linux en el 100% de los casos, depende de tu pc..
<yarinse> hola, ayuda con inicio u12.04
<yarinse> no se ha cargado D:/datos (una particion) pulsar S abandonar M cargar manualmente. como se corrige este orror?
<dabor> yarinense D:/datos en linux??? raro eso
<sianhulo> disculpen, porque ahora no se pueden abrir los archivos .bin .bundle, etc?antes se podían abrir con doble click pero eso ahora abre gedit, ahora para abrirlos necesito usar la consola
<sianhulo> alguien?
 * GeMiNniS buenas noches
<Harpagornis> llego todo lo que escribí antes?
<newbie> holaaaaaaaaaaa
<Guest12010> :O
<Guest12010> tengo un error en mi computador
<test_> ¿De qué se trata?
<Guest12010> esperame porfavor
<Guest12010> estoy subiendo la foto
<Guest12010> test ahi esta
<Guest12010> me sale eso
<Guest12010> http://www.casimages.es/i/130530014655224411.png.html
<Guest12010> pero aveces se pa la pc
<Guest12010> ee
<test_> ¿Estabas tratando de instalar las fuentes o tipografías?
<Guest12010> no se
<Guest12010> instale varios programas kvirc
<Guest12010> ufw
<Guest12010> ee virtualbox
<Guest12010> solo eso
<Guest12010> el flash player para firefox
<test_> ¿Sabes ingresar a la terminal?
<Guest12010> si
<Guest12010> estoy ahi ahora
<Guest12010> :)
<test_> ¿ya actualizastes la lista de paquetes?
<Guest12010> si actualice
<test_> probastes: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Guest12010> ya
<Guest12010> lo puse
<eset> hola estimados colegas
<carnau> Guest12010, te recomiendo que instales el paquete ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Guest12010> aver
<carnau> ahí vienen esas fuentes, y el flash player
<eset> nesecito una pequeña colaboracion
<carnau> !pregunta eset
<kubot> eset: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Guest12010> uu
<eset> nesecito buscar la forma de optimizar xubuntu para q no consuma cpu y ram
<eset> algun tweaks para ejecutar esa operacion?
<carnau> eset, si tu ordenador no aguanta xubuntu, puedes probar otros entornos de escritorio más ligeros
<test_> <Guest12010>¿Qué salida dió el comando?
<Guest12010> ninguna
<eset> ya probe con lubuntu y me causo problemas con la tarjeta inalambrica y la grafica
<Guest12010> no sale nada
#ubuntu-es 2013-05-30
<eset> mis caracteristica de mi maquina es 1.3ghz con 512mb de ram
<Guest12010> ya me voi mejor de ahi vuelvo adios chau igual gracias
<carnau> eset, has probado lxde o fluxbox?
<carnau> eset, driía que están en los repositorios
<eset> mmm bueno puse a ejecutar unos tweaks
<test_> prueba lo que <carnau>, instala ubuntu-restricted-extras. Así debe instalar los paquetes que dan problemas en el error.
<eset> q tiene los repositorios
<carnau> eset, ¿que tienen que ver los repositorios con el entorno gráfico?
<eset> carnau no es la grafica sino optimazarlo a q no me consuma tanto recursos osea q servicions mas o menos me toca desactivar?
<carnau> eset, lo mejor sería ponerle algo de RAM a esa máquina, si puedes conseguir algun módulo
<eset> bueno es un poco complicado carnau por que la ram ddr1 ya no estan llegando al mercado
<carnau> si, un poco antiguas, creo que tengo algun módulo por ahí viejo DDR 400
<carnau> hay, pero de segunda mano.
<carnau> eset, volviendo al tema... pues es difícil, en función de tus necesidades. Si tu máquina va lenta tal y como viene, lo mejor es que busques otro entorno algo más ligero.
<test_> ¿Has probado openbox?
<eset> me dijeron q lubuntu pero no me sirvio
<carnau> no te recomiendo que empieces a desactivar servicios, por que es como matar moscas a cañonazos...
<eset> no e probado openbox
<carnau> eset, en linux puedes tener instalados cuantos escritorios quieras a la vez, y arrancar con el que más te guste
<carnau> yo primero probaría lxde, fluxbox y como dice test_, openbox
<eset> openbox que es?
<eset> disculpa mi ignorancia
<carnau> si aún así es pc va lento, sería cuestión de pasar a otra distribución más ligera
<carnau> !google openbox
<kubot> Mientras que Google es útil para solucionar problemas, muchos nuevos usuarios no saben como usarlo bien aún. Por favor no digas "busca en google" cuando ellos hacen una pregunta.
<carnau> grrrr, no era ese
<eset> hablando de google por hay salio otro sistema operativo de la google
<eset> que tal es ese sistema operativo?
<carnau> eset, openbox es un sistema de ventanas
<carnau> eset, no lo probé, pero este canal es de soporte a ubuntu, si quieres preguntar, puedes entrar a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<test_> Si, pero funciona como entorno de escritorio también.
<eset> disculpa
<carnau> Las 2:11 de la mañana, voy a dormir. Saludos ;-)
<eset> carnau, que tal el xubuntu alternate?
<carnau> eset. es el mismo que xubuntu, lo que cambia es el instalador, que es al modo antiguo y tiene algo más de opciones
<carnau> en ncurses, una interfaz basada en texto.
<eset> carnau, con lo que e investigado eso sirve para pc con bajo recurso ya que el entorno grafico no esta en alta definicion
<eset> osea ahorra grafica memoria cpu
<eset> carnau, creo que ya encontre la forma
<TonetJallo> hola
<TonetJallo> alguien sabe como le pongo el theme de gdm del gnome shell a mi gdm sin instalar gnome-shell??
<TonetJallo> se que suena a trabalengua, :D espero que me puedan ayudar
<Albertopat> Hola muy buenas tarde noches hace unos dias intente usar kubuntu y ahora volvi a ubuntu porque me resulta más establey sencillo, pero me gustó la suitede calligra y quisiera usarla pero no sé como instalarla entera y si hay problemas de compatibilidad porque es de kde sooy nuevo en esto, no sé como instalarla desde los repositorios
<Albertopat> Hola buenas noches acabo de instalar ubuntu 12.04 y quisiera usar la suite offimatica de calligra pero no sé como instalarla, tengo entendido que es para kde y no quisiera tener conflictos, también he leido que está en los repositorios pero no sé como instalarla completa en español
<Rcart> Albertopat: dale una mirada a este link, capaz y te sirve
<Rcart> http://askubuntu.com/questions/274356/does-calligra-have-a-ppa-for-ubuntu-12-04
<Rcart> me largo, suerte
<Guest83196> hi
<Guest83196> join/ irc.irc-hispano.org
<Guest83196> join / irc.irc-hispano.org
<Braiam> /ADDSERVER irc.irc-hispano.org ???
<BenDavid> buenas noches
<BenDavid> alguien por aca activo?
<Exio> no lo se, proba preguntando :)
<BenDavid> lol
<BenDavid> bueno les informo que acabo de borrar de todas mis pc software propietario
<BenDavid> y me uni a la familia ubuntu :D
<BenDavid> tengo algunas dudas en cuanto unas cosas pero no soy un usuario de capa 8
<Albertopat> Hola alguien puede ayudarme a instalar la suite offimatica Calligra en ubuntu 12.04 desde su fuente oficial o desde los repositorios en idioma español, no sé como acceder a ellos y tengo interes por descargar una version completa que me permita sustituir a libre office ya que mis documentos se ven mejor en dicha suite, tengo otra maquina con kubuntu y ahi ya viene incluida, pero sé que en ubuntu es otra cosa y no entiendo mucho sob
<Albertopat> re lo de kde y gnome y no me gustaria cometer errores
<monster> una alludita con la compartición de internet por medio de firestart
<yarinse> hola, ayuda con fstab http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5716197/ me da error en el arranque indica que no se monto D y la opcion de S ó M aunque realmente lo monta. como elimino el aviso. Hay una line que debira eliminar en el fstab pero me gustaria confirmar,...
<yarinse> veo que esta dos veces
<jost> Hi! Sorry for the non-Ubuntu-related question...: I've got an array named "@barras_days", and can't make up its meaning... can someone enlighten me?
<[]^ObAmA^[]> bar-days?
<jost> hmm, probably not... can't figure it out from its computation either
<jost> but it has to do something with the number of days from now to the end of the month!?
<[]^ObAmA^[]> idk
<jost> np
<Albertopat> Hola y buenos dias al a comunidad quisiera pedirles apoyo para instalar la suite completa de calligra y elegirla como predeterminada para reemplazar a libreoffice puesto que me ofrece mayor compatibilidad con doc . He usado kubuntu y sé que dicha suite se adapta bien a kde, pero ahora estoy usando ubuntu 12.04 y no sé que tal vaya o la forma correcta de instalarla
<Albertopat> Espero puedan apoyyarme
 * xoan buenas
 * GeMiNniS buenas
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<elhoir-home> hola a tod@s
<elhoir-home> una pregunta
<elhoir-home> ¿como puedo saber qué proceso es el que está usando la red a 200kbps de subida? xD
<elhoir-home> y lo mas raro es que no sale del router, es unicamente dentro de mi red LAN
<elhoir-home> ¿puede ser el servidor RTP de Pulseaudio?
<chilicuil> http://nethogs.sourceforge.net/
<elhoir-home> gracias, instalando! :)
 * GeMiNniS bye
<elhoir-home> chilicuil, no me cuadra lo que me dice el programa con lo que me dice el monitor del sistema :S
<elhoir-home> ni con lo que veo en la luz del switch
<elhoir-home> el "." es de miles o de decimales?
<chilicuil> elhoir-home: no tengo idea, jamas he usado ese programa, pero probaria viendo que estas analizando el trafico de la interfaz correcta, eth0, wlan0, etc
<mamavi03> :-*
<elhoir-home> si, es la interfaz correcta, eth0, es el equipo de sobremesa, no tiene wlan
<elhoir-home> solo tiene esa salida
<elhoir-home> chilicuil, efectivamente, es Pulseaudio
<elhoir-home> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/411688
<chilicuil> estas seguro que se trata de ese bug elhoir-home ?
<elhoir-home> juraria que si.....
<elhoir-home> he desactivado el flujo RTP de PulseAudio y ha bajado mucho el trafico de red
<elhoir-home> asi que si, practicamente seguro que es eso
<chilicuil> ya, entonces si debe ser eso, una pregunta elhoir-home, RTP esta habilitado por defecto? (no tengo pulseaudio), y otra, podrias poner la salida de /var/log/syslog en algun lugar?, me gustaria ver si esta relacionado con el bug en debian..(que a mi consideracion no lo esta)
<elhoir-home> chilicuil, creo que por defecto no, lo habilité yo..... pero no me fije hasta ahora de que hacía eso... juraria que antes no lo hacía....
<elhoir-home> chilicuil, esta es la salida que me pides ---> http://pastebin.com/6PKuZa0D
<chilicuil> si dices que antes no pasaba.., y suponiendo que se trata del mismo bug, en algun momento debio ser arreglado, y ahora experimentas una regresion, veo el log
<chilicuil> elhoir-home: cuando activas rtp, ademas de notar ese aumento en el uso de tu red local, tienes problemas con el sonido?
<elhoir-home> problemas de que tipo? porque en principio, no, el sonido va perfectamente, aunque he tenido cuelgues al conectar altavoces...
<elhoir-home> me refiero a este problema ---> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1183361
<chilicuil> ok elhoir-home, aunque por el momento, no creo que esten relacionados.., lo que entiendo del reporte es que el servidor RTP podria estarse contestando a si mismo en algunos casos, de ahi que genere tanto trafico, en tu log no he encontrado nada que refiera a esto, puede ser que se encuentre en un log anterior, o que no estes experimentando ese problema, y solo sea que la funcionalidad rtp genere ese tanto de trafico cada cierto tiempo
<elhoir-home> puedo mostrarte la salida de jnettop si quieres
<chilicuil> en cuyo caso, el haber deshabilitado esa funcionalidad solucionara el problema
<elhoir-home> si, ya te digo que al deshabilitar RTP ha desaparecido practicamente todo el trafico
<chilicuil> me gustaria que rehabilitaras nuevamente la opcion rtp, reiniciaras pulseuadio y me pasaras el log de /var/log/syslog para confirmar que se trate del mismo problema, o si es el trafico normal de la funcionalidad
<Cesar19> buenas
<elhoir-home> como se reiniciao pulseaudio? las veces que lo he hehco he tenido que hacer un reboot para volver a tener audio :-/(
<Cesar19> como puedo abrir un archivo jnlp
<Cesar19> lo intento con javaws <file>.jnlp
<chilicuil> elhoir-home: seria incluso mejor si pudieras reiniciarlo con la opcion debug, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio/Log
<Cesar19> pero no me funciona , solo me funciona si ejecuto el comando como su
<Cesar19> sudo javaws <file>.jnlp
<chilicuil> Cesar19: si lo ejecutas sin 'sudo' la terminal muestra algun mensaje?
<Cesar19> si
<chilicuil> Cesar19: que mensaje?, podrias ponerlo aqui?, o si es muy largo, podrias subirlo a paste.ubuntu.com ?
<Cesar19> ok
<Cesar19> ya lo monto
<Cesar19> men
<Cesar19> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5717176/
<Cesar19> eso me sale si hago javaws -verbose
<Cesar19> xq si solo ejecuto javaws se habre un gui , diciendo que downloading
<Cesar19> y se queda asi
<chilicuil> Cesar19: ok, lo he probado y me ha cargado sin problemas, asi que supongo que debe ser un problema de javaws.., elimina
<chilicuil> .icedtea/ y vuelve a probar
<chilicuil> voy por un cafe, bonita mañana =)!
<Cesar19> men gracias
<nahuel_> buenas tardes comunidad traigo un temita lindo para los que les gusta el reto : instalar ubuntu en toshiba thrive , tengo un tuto pero realmente hay cosas que se me escapan, desde ya muchas gracias por los aportes
<chilicuil> que tiene de especial esa maquina?
<nahuel_> puerto hdmi - usb , y sobre todo el precio, no habia maquina mas economica en argentina
<nahuel_> en su momento
<nahuel_> y toshiba es de batalla
<chilicuil> ahh, pues si necesitas una version minimalista, puedes instalar lubuntu
<chilicuil> http://lubuntu.net/
<nahuel_> minimalista ? para tablet ?
<chilicuil> no, con programas ligeros
<nahuel_> exelente aporte
<nahuel_> ahora el tema es que instalarlo especificamente en esta tablet es medio complicado , hace 1 año que estoy tratando de hacerlo, tiene una version de android y lamentablemente no se como instalar la iso
<nahuel_> pero desde ya que lubuntu es una buena oportunidad
<chilicuil> si no tiene unidad de cd, consigue una lectora de cd que se conecte via usb, y asi puedes instalar lubuntu
<nahuel_> por el mismo pen drive creo que puedo hacerlo
<chilicuil> o puedes crear un live usb, sip
<nahuel_> pero el tema es como borrar android
<chilicuil> con unetbootin
<nahuel_> claro
<chilicuil> el instalador, formatea el disco duro, con eso se elimina android
<nahuel_> claro
<nahuel_> el tema es que no se como ingresar al boot de la misma
<nahuel_> es medio complicado y soy bastante newbie
<nahuel_> asi tambien no se cual de las compilaciones es la que me tengo que bajar
<chilicuil> descarga la de 32 bits, esa funciona en maquinas de 32 y 64 bits, asi vas a la segura
<chilicuil> respecto al tema de tu bios, sugiero que busques como ingresar a la bios de tu equipo en google, en la mayoria de los equipos se hace presionando <Esc>, <Supr> o <Delete>
<nahuel_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/13.04/release/
<nahuel_> ok
<chilicuil> o tambien con <F1> <F12>
<nahuel_> en el link que me enviaste
<nahuel_> hay un apartado para la toshiba ac100 que es que la que yo tengo
<chilicuil> esa es la ultima version nahuel_, sugiero que instales la version LTS, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<nahuel_> ok , tengo que elegir bien
<chilicuil> genial, si hay un apartado sobre tu equipo, leelo completo
<nahuel_> si lo lei pero no entendi un carajo
<nahuel_> se esta descargando
<nahuel_> ok , se esta descargando
<chilicuil> lol
<nahuel_> ?
<nahuel_> que pasa ?
<chilicuil>  si lo lei pero no entendi un carajo <- lol (me parecio gracioso)
<nahuel_> unicamente por el tema de que no recomendaba un tipo de booting
<nahuel_> eso no lo entendi
<nahuel_> bueno ahora voy a ver como se entra al boot de la maquina
<facmed> hola
<nahuel_> hola
<facmed> amigos tengo ubuntu 11.10
<facmed> alguien podr{ia decirme como puedo actualizar a la versi{on current de ubuntu?
<facmed> sin formatear
<mimecar> haz una copia de todos los datos
<facmed> no puedo, si fuera mi casa formateraía, pero es un pc que han comprado en mi faucltad
<mimecar> si no quieres perder nada haz una copia de los datos
<facmed> ubuntu cada vez se esparce más; pero al ingeniero no le gusta linux y le vale madre que es sistema este desactualizaado
<chilicuil> si, es una buena idea hacer copia de seguridad independientemente si vas a formatear o no, y ya que tienes ubuntu 11.10 no neceistas actualziar a la ultima, actualiza a 12.04 y quedate ahi hasta 2017 =)
<chilicuil> http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-11.10-oneiric-ocelot-to-12.04-lts-precise-pangolin-desktop-and-server
<facmed> no me importan los datos, no tenog nada aquí, es un pc p+ublico
<mimecar> facmed, resumiendo, si tienes problemas te quedarás sin equipo y tendrás que formatear
<mimecar> te puedes permitir eso?
<facmed> solo evito formatear porque no tengo permiso para eso, pero no me importa que muera el sistema
<facmed> despúes de todo es un pc público, de la facultad de medicina
<mimecar> tu mismo
<Braiam> si no hay datos importante, ni programas instalados, cual es el problema de que no se pueda formatear?
<facmed> que el pc no es mío, es de la facultad, me puedo meter en problemas si lo formateo
<nahuel_> pedi permiso primero
<nahuel_> ........
<facmed> no es como si pudiera formatearlo mientras nadie me ve, siempre hay gente viendo
<mimecar> ya te han pasado un enlace para actualizar
<nahuel_> entonces no tendrias que hacer ninguna modificacion, primero pregunta y despues mete mano
<facmed> ok, no te enoje bro
<mimecar> es mala idea no tener una copia de los datos, si usas algún software exclusivo de la universidad lo tendrás que poner de nuevo
<nahuel_> para nada ,me parece que asi estarias mas tranquilo
<facmed> no les importa en lo más mínimo, de hecho la contraseña es "root"
<facmed> le decía a mimecar
<nahuel_> chilicuil, pude entrar al bios de la toshiba
<chilicuil> nahuel_: genial =), ahora configura para que arranque primero el usb, luego la tarjeta de red y luego el disco duro
<nahuel_> no creo poder configurar tantas cosas
<nahuel_> me da las siguinetes opciones
<nahuel_> wipe data/factory reset : obviamente no , wipe cache partition , aply update from cache , aply update from external storage, claramente si
<mimecar> eso parece más de Android que de Ubuntu
<nahuel_> es android
<nahuel_> estamos tratando de instalar lubuntu en toshiba thrive
<mimecar> desde el modo recovery me extrañaría que pudieras hacerlo
<nahuel_> parece que con la iso de lubuntu borraria todos los datos de androi
<mimecar> sin ninguna modificación extra
<chilicuil> mmmm, tiene android.., que yo sepa no hay algo oficial de android para x86, siendo asi, lo mas seguro es que tu mauqina tenga un chip arm
<nahuel_> tiene
<nahuel_> exacto
<mimecar> chilicuil, sale en algún sitio que se pueda poner lubuntu a ese equipo?
<nahuel_> la tablet si
<facmed> hay ubuntu para ARM?
<chilicuil> mimecar: lubuntu como tal.., no creo =), pero ubuntu si es instalable en sistemas arm
<nahuel_> te paso el link mime
<chilicuil> si, pasanos el link nahuel_
<nahuel_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/13.04/release/
<mimecar> nahuel_, ??
<nahuel_> ??
<mimecar> ahí pone que es una versión para Android?
<mimecar> que tengas una imagen para ARM no quiere decir que lo puedas poner en la tableta
<nahuel_> al final detalla ; se ARM/TEGRA/server /install
<nahuel_> por eso justamente entre para saber si podriamos realizarlo
<mimecar> For Toshiba AC100 / Dynabook AZ netbooks.
<nahuel_> disculpad la ignoracia invertebrada
<chilicuil> nahuel_: oh ya se como, mira sigue este tutorial: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation#Manually_Installing_Ubuntu_13.04_on_Nexus_7 , pero reemplazas las imagenes que aparecen ahi por las de lubuntu para arm
<mimecar> nahuel_, asegurate antes que tu hardware funciona
<mimecar> tener instalado algo que no funciona no sirve de mucho
<nahuel_> de la tablet ?
<mimecar> sí
<chilicuil> sip, y tambien sugiero que busques la version de android para tu equipo, en caso de que no se pueda instalar ubuntu y quieras reinstalar android
<nahuel_> en realidad la tablet la tengo en desuso hasta que no tenga una distribucion de ubuntu
<nahuel_> realmente no me llevo bien con android
<mimecar> instalar una rom de android es sencillo con el modo de recuperación
<mimecar> si te cargas ese modo y no lo puedes instalar despidete de la tableta
<nahuel_> .... tremendo , pero no tiene vuelta atras?
<chilicuil> sip, hazle caso a mimecar, si decides probar lubuntu para arm, vas a formatear el modo recuperacion, asi que solo con una rom de android para tu equipo podras revivirlo
<nahuel_> ok , entonces ustedes que recomiendan ? tratamos o no ?
<mimecar> chilicuil, ya, pero si no puede instalar de ninguna forma la ROM ... tiene un bonito pisapapeles
<nahuel_> ajajajaja
<mimecar> nahuel_, si te quieres quedar sin tableta sigue
<chilicuil> sip mimecar =), por eso le dije que antes de que haga nada, que busque y descargue el rom de android para su equipo
<mimecar> no tengo tan claro que después puedas reinstalar el cargador de arranque de Android
<chilicuil> y que lo pruebe una vez antes de empezar xD, para que se asegure que puede recuperarlo
<mimecar> y sin eso, no tienes ROM
<nahuel_> ok ya estamos entrando en mandarin antiguo para mi
<mimecar> a no ser que tengas claro que puedes recuperar Android, no sigas
<chilicuil> mimecar: si se puede, con la imagen adecuada, que contenga todo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation#Returning_your_Nexus_7_to_Stock_Android
<nahuel_> puedo bajar lo que ustedes pidan y realizar las pruebas que hagan falta pero si no hay antecedentes me parece que mime tiene razon
<mimecar> chilicuil, él no tiene un Nexus 7
<chilicuil> si lo se, por eso no va a descargar las imagenes del nexus 7, si no las de su equipo
<mimecar> y no existen los mismos recursos para su modelo que para un Nexus
<chilicuil> en eso puede que tengas razon, puede que para el nexus 7 hayan creado imagenes especiales, justo para experimentar con el
<chilicuil> si no existen imagenes similares para su equipo, entonces ni hablar, no deberia intentarlo
<nahuel_> tengo entendido que nexus era uno de los modelos de prueba para ubuntu tablet
<nahuel_> pero toshiba no entra para nada en el juego
<chilicuil> que equipo dices que tienes nahuel_ ?, voy a ver si existen tales imagenes para el
<nahuel_> toshiba at 100
<nahuel_> o comunmente toshiba thrive
<nahuel_> te puedo pasar mas datos
<chilicuil> http://us.toshiba.com/tablets/thrive/10-inch/inactive ?
<nahuel_> ????
<nahuel_> ajajaj , si es la misma
<nahuel_> http://androtalk.es/2011/09/el-toshiba-thrive-llega-a-uk-y-se-llamara-at100-2/
<nahuel_> tiene las especificaciones al final
<nahuel_> http://www.notebookcheck.org/Analisis-del-tablet-MID-Toshiba-AT100-100.66333.0.html
<chilicuil> wop, mimecar tenia razon, no existen esas imagenes para tu tableta, recomiendo que no intentes instalar lubuntu ahi =), a menos que un ingeniero especialista en arm te diga como
<nahuel_> generalmente tiene razon
<chilicuil> sip, por eso nos lo quedamos, es un buen recurso =)
<nahuel_> no consigo nadie que me instale ubuntu en esa maquina
<nahuel_> no tengo ni idea quien se especialize en ubuntu para darle esto
<mimecar> nahuel_, instalar es "fácil"
<mimecar> que la tableta no sea un pisapapeles, no
<nahuel_> claro .
<nahuel_> digamoslo de otra forma la tableta es una mier ... ?
<mimecar> si tu compras un coche te quejas cuando no puede funcionar como un barco?
<chilicuil> los chicos que trabajan en linaro son especialistas, =), si encuentras alguien que trabaje en canonical y este metido en linaro, seguro esa persona te podria ayudar
<nahuel_> linaro ?
<nahuel_> ahora me fijo de que se trata
<mimecar> nahuel_, una tableta no es un ordenador ni tiene sus facilidades
<nahuel_> estoy deacuerdo
<mimecar> si comprastes esa tableta y no te gusta Android, has tirado el dinero
<nahuel_> ya esta tirado , no me vpoy a poner a llorar , quiero solucionarlo
<mimecar> la próxima vez te informarás mejor si cumple lo que necesitas
<nahuel_> si cumple
<nahuel_> conectividad es lo que necesito
<nahuel_> y la maquina lo tiene
<nahuel_> pero decididamente no soy compatible con android
<chilicuil> http://marcin.juszkiewicz.com.pl/ <- este chico trabaja para canonical en linaro, es la persona que puede ayudarte
<nahuel_> voy  a buscar algun crack que sepa del tema
<nahuel_> en buenos aires ?
<chilicuil> nop, es de polonia tengo entendido.., es dificil que encuentres personas locales nahuel_, pero igual podrias preguntar en #ubuntu-arm
<nahuel_> gracioso
<mimecar> nahuel_, busca primero si se puede instalar Android de nuevo
<chilicuil> sip, esa es la parte dificil
<nahuel_> ok mime me voy a fijar .
<mimecar> no te valdrá una imagen normal
<nahuel_> parece que no
<mimecar> porque la imagen normal supone que existen cosas que tu ya no tendrás
<nahuel_> o sea que tengoque pedir una imagen a medida ?
<nahuel_> salaooo
<mimecar> nahuel_, o puede que lo instales y no te funcione la pantalla táctil, o wl wifi....
<mimecar> sin tener las herramientas necesarias no deberías poner cosas que nadie ha puesto en tu modelo
<nahuel_> claramente
<nahuel_> llegamos a la conclucion de que puede pasar
<nahuel_> me estuve informando
<mimecar> es lo más probable que pase
<nahuel_> y si como decis
<nahuel_> han logrado instalar ubuntu en esta tablet flasheandola o algo por el estilo
<nahuel_> y tuvieron inconvenientes con la pantalla y la conexion
<mimecar> sin una página (aunque sea en inglés) que te diga que alguien lo ha hecho y le funciona todo
<mimecar> no hagas pruebas
<chilicuil> eso, o puedes ser la primera persona nahuel_ y ser el heroe }=)
<mimecar> no puedes abrir la tableta y cambiarle el chip de memoria
<nahuel_> VOY  A SER EL FUCKIN HERO
<mimecar> ... en tener un pisapapeles quad core
<nahuel_> hay que buscar quien tiene un pisapapeles tan fachero
<nahuel_> chili me podes decir como ingreso a este canal  ?
<facmed> hola de nuevo
<nahuel_> #ubuntu-ar
<facmed> alguien sabes como puedo programnar el crontab para que ejecute una orden en todos los usuarios?
<facmed> o incluso antas de que alguien inicie sesión?
<chilicuil> nahuel_: /join #ubuntu-ar
<nahuel_> SI ENTRE
<chilicuil> el crontab funciona con tiempo, no con acciones, para ejecutar algo antes del inicio de sesion, puedes ponerlo en un trabajo de upstart http://ifdeflinux.blogspot.mx/2013/04/upstart-user-sessions-in-ubuntu-raring.html ..., o ponerlo en ~/.xsession y ejecutarlo antes de que inicie la sesion en tu manejador de ventanas, que quieres hacer exactamente'
<chilicuil> ??
<nahuel_> alguien de bs as ?
<nahuel_> el servidor de ubuntu arg esta igual que el peso
<nahuel_> ... caido
<facmed> chilicuil, necesito ejecutar esto automaticamente cada vez que inice el pc:
<facmed> bitcoin-miner -t8 -o http://pool.50btc.com:8332 -u mail@server.com
<facmed> es para correr un minero de bitcoins que acabo de compilar
<facmed> estoy seguro de que se puede autoiniciar con cada inicio de sesión, porque cuando tenía instalado freenet funcionaba así; pero no recuerdo como
<chilicuil> ahhh, entonces muy facil, colocalo en /etc/rc.local y se ejecutara cada vez que prendas la maquina
<facmed> y no se notara?
<chilicuil> es una aplicacion para terminal, verdad?
<facmed> el proceso corre como root o como user normal?
<facmed> claro
<facmed> no tiene interfaz grafica
<chilicuil> correo como root si lo pones en rc.local
<mimecar> eso es peligroso
<facmed> ok, muchísima gracias
<facmed> voy a probar
<facmed> pero tengo unas dudas
<facmed> como me aseguro si está corriendo o no, si no puedo verlo?
<facmed> y la segunda, solo agrego la linea? o redirecciono a un script.sh con permisos de ejecución?
<chilicuil> ps aux | grep -i [b]itcoin <- para asegurarte que corre
<chilicuil> solo agregas la linea, pero pon un & al final
<facmed> la pongo antes o después dle "exit 0"?
<chilicuil> antes
<facmed> gracias
<chilicuil> suerte, ten en consideracion lo que dijo mimecar, correr aplicaciones como root puede ser peligroso, solo hazlo si confias en la persona que programo eso
<facmed> no se preocupen, es un minero que solo realiza calculos de fuerza bruta
<facmed> no puede pasar nada malo
<facmed> gracias, y quizás deberían leer acerca de bitcoin, podrían ganar dinro en el futuro con eso
<chilicuil> aum, yo ya he leido, pero prefiero usar mis ciclos de cpu en otra cosa, suelo usar mucha virtualizacion, asi que entre mas ciclos libres, mejor
<Beltechs> hola
<Braiam> chilicuil, cpu para bitcoin?? usa la gpu!
<chilicuil> Braiam: solo tengo la que me da intel en la tarjeta madre x_x
<chilicuil> hola Beltechs o/
<Beltechs> cuantos aqui hablan ingles y espanol?
<Beltechs> grillos
<Braiam> umm... estamos en un -es so... everyone should know spanish... I think
<facmed> hola y disuclpas por molestar de nuevo
<facmed> pero crontab no me carga un script que hice y tiene permisos de ejecución
<Beltechs> facmed estas en el ingles mira mi post tiene que ver con chmod...
<ariel__> saludos quiero ayuda  como instalar jre y jdk en ubuntu
#ubuntu-es 2013-05-31
<aleza84> soy_el_pulpo: hey
<soy_el_pulpo> hola
<aleza84> soy_el_pulpo: tenia andando perfecto netatalk y avahi para tener andando timemachine (backups) para mac
<aleza84> cambie de wired LAN a WIFI (otra interfaz y otra ip)
<aleza84> deje de ver por netatalk el server en la pc
<aleza84> y restartie el servicio de netatalk avahi y netowkring
<aleza84> alguna idea
<aleza84> que puede ser?
<soy_el_pulpo> y por que hiciste eso? va a ser MUCHO mas lento sobre Wifi
<soy_el_pulpo> definitivamente los servicios no se estan binding a la interfase correcta
<soy_el_pulpo> por que no dejarla como estaba?
<aleza84> soy_el_pulpo: el router wired murio, y me dieron uno que no tenia puertos lan
<aleza84> tuve que pasar a WIFI
<aleza84> :(
<soy_el_pulpo> ah? demandalos!!!
<aleza84> hahaha
<aleza84> cuando logre hacer andar esto esta 1 en mi lista
<aleza84> alguna idea?
<soy_el_pulpo> los servicios arrancan?
<aleza84> sip
<soy_el_pulpo> como lo has verificado?
<aleza84> pero pero pero
<aleza84> eh… cuando hice restart a los servicios fueron sin error
<aleza84> y si desde la mac, quiero entrar al server entro y veo los filesystems compartidos
<aleza84> pero el broadcaste no funciona
<soy_el_pulpo> ah....
<soy_el_pulpo> el file afpd.conf tiene 0.0.0.0 como intefase?
<aleza84> dejame ver
<soy_el_pulpo> netstat -atn |grep 548
<soy_el_pulpo> muestra algo?
<soy_el_pulpo> un segundo
<aleza84>  sudo netstat -atn |grep 548
<aleza84> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:548             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<aleza84> en afpd.conf tengo una sola linea, y no tenia nada sobre interfaces
<aleza84> lo loco es que andaba cuando estaba con la IP vieja,(192.168.1.2) y ahora que la ip es 10.0.1.7 no
<aleza84> o sea hasta ayer antes de cambiar el router anduvo
<soy_el_pulpo> ok
<soy_el_pulpo> mmm
<soy_el_pulpo> u segundo...
<aleza84> oki oki
<soy_el_pulpo> como lo configuraste la primera vez?
<soy_el_pulpo> y como cambiaste la ip ahora que cambiaron el router?
<soy_el_pulpo> despues de ese cambio reiniciaste el servidor?
<soy_el_pulpo> el servidor tiene firewall?
<aleza84> configuration como aqua http://kremalicious.com/ubuntu-as-mac-file-server-and-time-machine-volume/, install paquetes, agregue paths, anduvo simple
<aleza84> la ip la cambio por dhcp, levante la interfaz esta y tomo su ip nueva
<aleza84> no reinicie
<aleza84> no, not iene fw
<soy_el_pulpo> reiniciaste avahi?
<aleza84> sip
<soy_el_pulpo> sudo /etc/init.d/netatalk restart?
<aleza84> sip
<soy_el_pulpo> sudo /etc/init.d/avahi-daemon restart?
<aleza84> si
<aleza84> :(
<soy_el_pulpo> sudo iptables -L
<soy_el_pulpo> que hay en tu /etc/hosts file?
<aleza84> iptables Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<aleza84> target     prot opt source               destination
<aleza84> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<aleza84> target     prot opt source               destination
<aleza84> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<aleza84> target     prot opt source               destination
<soy_el_pulpo> ok
<soy_el_pulpo> hosts file?
<aleza84> aleza@Darkstar:~$ cat /etc/hosts
<aleza84> 127.0.0.1	localhost	
<aleza84> 127.0.1.1	Darkstar	
<aleza84> 127.0.1.1	Darkstar.local	Darkstar
<aleza84> ::1	ip6-localhost	ip6-loopback
<aleza84> fe00::0	ip6-localnet	
<aleza84> ff00::0	ip6-mcastprefix	
<aleza84> ff02::1	ip6-allnodes	
<aleza84> ff02::2	ip6-allrouters	
<aleza84> 10.0.1.7	Darkstar	Darkstar
<aleza84> creo que la 2 y 3ra entrada estan mal no?
<soy_el_pulpo> mmm... yo dejaria la primera y tercera
<aleza84> y el resto, lo borro?
<aleza84> todos?
<soy_el_pulpo> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<soy_el_pulpo> 127.0.1.1 Rockhopper.local Rockhopper
<soy_el_pulpo> la segunda pones Darkstar.local Darkstar
<soy_el_pulpo> y solo eso...
<soy_el_pulpo> de ahi reinicia y prueba
<aleza84> ok
<soy_el_pulpo> a muchos servicios no les gusta que les cambien el IP asi monas...
<soy_el_pulpo> odio reiniciar...
<aleza84> me too
<soy_el_pulpo> de donde eres?
<soy_el_pulpo> yo de Lima, Peru
<aleza84> soy_el_pulpo: argentina
<aleza84> Un gusto!
<soy_el_pulpo> igualmente
<soy_el_pulpo> reinicio?
<aleza84> no me atrevi
<aleza84> restartie networking
<soy_el_pulpo> no solo necesitas el networking...
<soy_el_pulpo> es servidor propio o de un cliente?
<aleza84> changos, no quiero reiniciear
<aleza84> tarde mucho en levantar la placa wireless
<soy_el_pulpo> ese puede ser parte del problema... ruteo..
<soy_el_pulpo> puedes navegar desde el servidor?
<soy_el_pulpo> ping hacia afuera?
<soy_el_pulpo> nslookup o algo asi?
<soy_el_pulpo> traceroutes...
<soy_el_pulpo> lynx?
<soy_el_pulpo> yo estoy asumiendo que la tarjeta funciona 100%
<aleza84> sip ping a internet si
<soy_el_pulpo> ok
<soy_el_pulpo> desde el servidor...
<aleza84> si desde el server
<soy_el_pulpo> y desde la mac puede hacerle ping al servidor?
<aleza84> sip
<soy_el_pulpo> que version de OS tiene la mac?
<soy_el_pulpo> command-k
<soy_el_pulpo> puedes conectarte poniendo: afp://serverIP/sharename
<soy_el_pulpo> ?
<aleza84> sip
<aleza84> puedo conetarme
<aleza84> el tema
<aleza84> es el broadcast
<aleza84> puedo conectarme
<aleza84> bien
<soy_el_pulpo> no se anuncia en red
<aleza84> exacto
<soy_el_pulpo> eso deberia ser el avahi...
<soy_el_pulpo> no aparece...
<soy_el_pulpo> mmm
<aleza84> changos
<aleza84> no quiero reiniciar
<aleza84> jajaj
<soy_el_pulpo> jaja
<soy_el_pulpo> como diria Kiko, me doy!
<soy_el_pulpo> restart?
<soy_el_pulpo> jeje
<soy_el_pulpo> my way or the highway
<soy_el_pulpo> es lo unico que falta creo...
<soy_el_pulpo> no?
<aleza84> sip...
<aleza84> buen....
<soy_el_pulpo> bueno.. aqui estare un rato mas para ver el resultado del reboot...
<aleza84> la verdad es que estoy dispuesta a estar sin backups hasta que llegue el nuevo router
<aleza84> soy_el_pulpo: jajaja gracias!!!
<soy_el_pulpo> mmm y nunca sabras que paso? yo no podria vivir asi...
<soy_el_pulpo> jaja
<aleza84> tengo backups de todas la maquinas, en un disco externo, podremos prescindir 2 dias mas sin el incremental
<aleza84> conoces la forma sovietica
<soy_el_pulpo> 1 inch drop?
<aleza84> if it aint broken, don't fix it
<soy_el_pulpo> esa no la sabia...
<aleza84> es que tengo la certeza que si, vuelvo a wire
<soy_el_pulpo> que fuera sovietiva...
<aleza84> anda
<aleza84> no se sie era soovietica me resulto divertida nomas ^^
<soy_el_pulpo> yo sabia que la forma sovietica de arreglar discos duros es darles un golpe plano a los discos contra una mesa..
<soy_el_pulpo> jaja
<aleza84> jajajaj
<aleza84> siii
<soy_el_pulpo> cual es el uptime del servidor?
<aleza84> oye estoy en otro canal, somos u grupo de sysadmins latinos
<aleza84> #syarmy
<aleza84> brb
<aleza84> soy_el_pulpo: 300 dias
<soy_el_pulpo> nice..
<aleza84> creo que voy a cerrar la noche hoy, quedamos en contacto! voy a andar por estos canales
<soy_el_pulpo> ok
<aleza84> tu, cual es tu uptime?
<soy_el_pulpo> cuidate
<soy_el_pulpo> varia dependiendo del servidor...
<soy_el_pulpo> algunos tiene un par de años... otros horas
<soy_el_pulpo> jeje
<aleza84> pense q capaz tenias un preferido, como yo con este
<aleza84> jajaja
<soy_el_pulpo> el preferido es: el que funciona
<soy_el_pulpo> jaja
<aleza84> jajajaja
<soy_el_pulpo> cuando no funcionan dejan de ser mis preferidos...
<aleza84> bien dicho!
<soy_el_pulpo> por el momento todos estan en mi lista de preferidos...
<aleza84> :)
<aleza84> Buen, quedamos en contacto
<aleza84> suerte!
<Allavaz> Hola
<Allavaz> tengo un problema
<Allavaz> estoy desde el live de ubuntu y no me lee las particiones de mi disco
<Allavaz> cuando entro a gparted me dice lo siguiente:
<Allavaz> Tabla de particiones invalida - Particion recursiva en /dev/sda
<Allavaz> alguien puede ayudarme? :/
<Allavaz> u_u nadie sabe
<akuma_> Ubunteros ..... tengo una duda sobre ubuntu en un disco externo !!!!
<akuma_> si instalo sobre un disco externo ... es posible usarlo en diferentes computadores ?????
<akuma_> alguien que me pueda dar una luz !!!!
<akuma_> nadie ???
<darwin_> hey guys, I have an ati video card, installed ubuntu 12.4 LTS not long ago, normal video config worked but looked a bit dusty so I was trying to install ati privative drivers what broke my video. Anyway I can sort from live CD without reinstalling
<darwin_> Radeon 4200 series in case u wonder
<darwin_> uh spanish channel
<Exio> maybe if you tried to speak spanish instead of english
<Exio> ;P
<darwin_> bien
<darwin_> tengo una tarjeta de video ati, la configuracion por defecto me funciona bien, pero se ve un poco pasado de brillo, poco contraste, asi que trate de instalar los drivers ati lo cual rompio mi video. Se puede arreglar desde el live cd?
<Exio> yo nunca tuve un ATI o lei sobre ellas, no puedo ayudar, podrias esperar un rato por si alguien aparece
<darwin_> alguna forma de reconfigurar xorg a la configuracion default?
<Exio> rm /etc/
<Exio> er
<Exio> borrando /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Exio> deberia hacer eso
<darwin_> en en 12.04?
<darwin_> no existe ese archivo
<Exio> no se realmente como, entonces, aca el driver de nvidia usa un xorg.conf para que el sistema no use nouveau
<darwin_> pense que podria sobre escribit la carpeta X11 entera
<darwin_> para importar la configuracion que esta usando livecd ahora
<Exio> no
<Exio> en todo caso mira en /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<soy_el_pulpo> debe haber un dpkg-reconfigure x11 o algo asi....
<Exio> bueh, perdon, me tengo que ir, saludos
<ploxs> Hola!!!
<ploxs>  Hola!!!
<ploxs> Nesecito una ayudita estoy intendo lanzar Doom 1 y 2 pero me genera error :S. Busque y lei que tocaba instalar una cantidad de cosas y no quiero. Sera que alguno consoce una solucion mas sencilla?
<ploxs> El erro es " error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<ploxs> Ayuda?
<ploxs> Mi abulita se esta muriendo y nesecito actualizar mi PC, porliena de comandos y lanzar Boom!!! Como hago???
<ploxs> TodAyuda!!
<ploxs> *Doom 1 y 2!!
<nix\> ploxs:
<nix\> para actualizar el sistema desde consola: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<nix\> sobre doom no tengo idea, pero si te pide instalar cosas por algo sera y deberias instalarlas
<ploxs> Ok!!! ahora me ayudas a lanzar Doom 1 me muestra este error  "./lsdldoom: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<nix\> no tengo idea... es doom desde repositorios?
<ploxs> Se que es una libreria pero no quiero instalar todo
<ploxs> ne
<ploxs> cual es el de los repos?>?
<nix\> no se, te pregunté a ti
<nix\> yo no se cual esta en los repos
<nix\> aunque prefiero el openarena
<nix\> que esta en los repos
<ploxs> :s
<ploxs> Es que open arena... no tiene misiones
<ploxs> :P
<nix\> ploxs: google no mata, ayuda
<nix\> http://www.chilecomparte.cl/topic/1268382-doom-i-y-doom-ii-para-linux/page-3
<nix\> ploxs: apt-get install libsdl-mixer*
<nix\> si no esta
<nix\> ploxs: mira aqui > http://www.libsdl.org/projects/SDL_mixer/
<nix\> segun leo es porque falta eso.
<nix\> como son rpm
<nix\> usando el comando alien los conviertes a .deb
<nix\> y luego los instalas con dpkg -i paquete.deb
<abailarri> Hola a todos. Me sucede algo extraño. El raton tactil del portatil no me funciona cuando inicio sesion. En la pantalla de inicio de sesion si que funciona, pero cuando me logueo no. Que puede ser?
<newbie|2> hola
<Harpagornis> Buenas
<Harpagornis> An internal error occurred during: "Launching TouchDex".
<Harpagornis> org/eclipse/jdt/debug/core/JDIDebugModel
<Harpagornis> el touchdex de eclipse me está dando ese error
<Harpagornis> alguien sabe  de que se puede tratar
<Harpagornis> ?
<Harpagornis> gracias
<newbie|2> uu
<newbie|2> mi computador
<newbie|2> se apago solo
<newbie|2> mas encima es lento
<newbie|2> :C
<newbie|2> me sale esto
<newbie|2> http://www.subirimagenes.net/i/130531044330900233.png
<newbie|2> alguien puede decirme ke es
<newbie|2> no hay nadie parece
<newbie|2> escriban+
<newbie|2> escriban mierda
<buenaventura> !boca | newbie|2
<kubot> newbie|2: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<newbie|2> :O
<newbie|2> eske nadie contesta cuando vengo y estoy en problemas
<newbie|2> :C
<buenaventura> si nadie te contesta es porque nadie sabrá la solución a tu problema
<newbie|2> me sale esto http://www.subirimagenes.net/i/130531044330900233.png
<newbie|2> oo
<newbie|2> bueno
<buenaventura> no puedes exigir soporte
<buenaventura> la gente es voluntaria acá
<newbie|2> buenaaventura
<newbie|2> una consulta
<newbie|2> cual es el ubuntu mas ligero
<newbie|2> para probarlo no se
<buenaventura> ni idea, supongo que ubuntu con lxde, no sé si tiene soporte oficial
<buenaventura> !lubuntu
<kubot> Lubuntu es Ubuntu con !LXDE en lugar de !GNOME como entorno de escritorio, lo que lo hace muy ligero. Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - Soporte en #lubuntu-es o #ubuntu-es
<newbie|2> pero viene gnome
<newbie|2> me gusta mas gnome
<newbie|2> :D
<newbie|2> buenaaventura es lubuntu tiene el mismo soporte que ubuntu o no+
<soy_el_pulpo> lubuntu es la voz!!
<soy_el_pulpo> lo tengo en un pendrive usb y lo uso donde voy
<chilicuil> hola, buenos dias o/
<soy_el_pulpo> buenos dias
<newbie|2> oo
<newbie|2> soy el pulpo hola
<newbie|2> chilicuil hola
<newbie|2> soy_el_pulpo lubuntu viene con gnome o no
<newbie|2> uu
<soy_el_pulpo> newbie|2: no, viene con lxte
<newbie|2> uu
<newbie|2> bueno soy el pulpo
<newbie|2> me puedes acer un favor
<newbie|2> eske me salio un error del sistema y no se ke es
<newbie|2> http://www.subirimagenes.net/i/130531044330900233.png
<soy_el_pulpo> newbie|2: busca en los foros el titulo que sale ahi..
<newbie|2> :C
<soy_el_pulpo> es un problema de power management
<soy_el_pulpo> especifico para esa maquina
<newbie|2> ke es eso
<soy_el_pulpo> lo que parece que paso es que la maquina se fue a dormir...o cerraste la tapa de la laptop
<newbie|2> a cuek
<Harpagornis> chicos, si quisieras desintalar todo referente a eclipse, como harías?
<newbie|2> jajajjaja
<Harpagornis> gracias
<newbie|2> grax
<newbie|2> :D
<newbie|2> soy_el_pulpo:  la ultima consulta
<newbie|2> porfa porf
<newbie|2> si formateo mi pc
<newbie|2> e instalo lubuntu
<newbie|2> y le cambio el escritorio y le añado el unity
<newbie|2> se pondra lento
<newbie|2> ee
<newbie|2> usaria gnome
<newbie|2> ya voi a comer mejor
<newbie|2> adios
<soy_el_pulpo> no tiene sentido poner lubuntu y de ahi ponerle unity
<newbie|2> pk
<newbie|2> pk no tiene sentido
<newbie|2> oo
<newbie|2> eske el kde se parece a windows
<newbie|2> jajjaja
<newbie|2> waaaa
<newbie|2> me gusta gnome con unity pero nunca me funciona bn el ubuntu
<wcchandler> cambio el escritorio
<camilo_> hola.... nesecito saber si es posible limpiar el ubuntu y dejarlo tal cual como quedó recién instalado... algo así como resetearlo....
<camilo_> que se borren todos los programas que instalé... los paquetes descargados... sería de lujo que no borre las actualizaciones
<camilo_> tengo el lector de cd un poco malo y reintalaro se ve difícil
<camilo_> todo esto porque estoy tratando de instalar BBB BigBluebutton ye instalé una versión atigua lo que me descargó una cantidad impresionante de paquetes... es paja molida tratar de sacarlos uno a uno desde python
<camilo_> lo intentaré en cualquier caso
<RYDeN> recien instalo ubuntu 13.04 me ha sorprendido lo bien y fluído que anda =)
<camilo_> jajajaj quise decir synaptic
<chilicuil> camilo_: puedes eliminar tu directorio /home/usuario y volverlo a crear, eso reseteara las configuraciones.., resetear el sistema en si mismo es mucho mas complicado, no existe una respuesta final.., si fuera tu, buscaria en /var/log/dpkg.log para descurbrir que aplicaciones se han instalado e irlas eliminando..
<camilo_> RYDeN: y sabes usarlo bién?
<RYDeN> creo que si, uso ubuntu desde 8.04
<camilo_> saben como desintalar todo lo que se descargó en un día determinado?
<RYDeN> cuando salió unity empece a usar debian
<RYDeN> hasta donde tengo entendido no se puede
<RYDeN> es apreciación mía o uniti en 13.04 está muy fluído y más estable?
<camilo_> pf... antes de ayer estuvo como una hora descargando desde el repositorio de BigBluebutton
<camilo_> y no sé usar muy bién synaptic
<RYDeN> y se instaló un grupo de programas?
<camilo_> a ver si me yudan
<camilo_> les mandaré elinck de donde saqué las instrucciones
<chilicuil> RYDeN: se ha trabajado muy fuertemente en la estabilizacion de unity, lo que persives no es opinion tuya, es el fruto del trabajo de los ingenieros de canonical, unity seguira siendo cada vez mas rapido y estable conforme se liberen y usen el resto de tecnologias del stack de video (mir, unity para qt)
<camilo_> http://www.sdweb.es/blog/2011/11/07/instalar-bigbluebutton-solucion-perfecta-cursos-virtuales
<Allavaz> Hola, alguien me puede decir porque ubuntu no me lee mas las particiones? Hoy lo quise instalar y lee mi disco vacio
<chilicuil> camilo_: si se instalaron dependencias, entonces puedes desinstalar el programa principal, y luego correr $ sudo apt-get autoremove
<camilo_> jajajaja
<chilicuil> eso eliminara las dependencias
<camilo_> me equivoqué de link
<camilo_> instalé el repositorio BBB y cuando le dí a instalar me lanzó unos problemas
<camilo_> el repositorio es lo que quiero borrar
<RYDeN> chilicuil yo lo he notado mucho en mi computadora con placa aceleradora amd
<camilo_> http://www.sdweb.es/blog/2011/11/07/instalar-bigbluebutton-solucion-perfecta-cursos-virtuales
<camilo_> este esl el linck de instrucciones
<RYDeN> será xq uniti es mas estable la mejora que noto, o por los drivers nuevos que van saliendo (los propios de amd) una vez al mes para linux?
<camilo_> y concuerdo con ustedes lo de la rápidez... es un agrado
<RYDeN> yo tengo una aceleradora de gama alta
<Allavaz> que es mejor para ustedes? Unity o Gnome 3.8?
<RYDeN> y las 1º versiones de unity iba todo muy lento
<chilicuil> RYDeN: ambas cosas, seguramente
<RYDeN> pero ya te digo, no se si unnity ha mejorado realmente o es que mejoraron mis drivers privativos de amd
<RYDeN> yo también pensaba lo mismo
<RYDeN> sabes que frustrante tener una aceleradora tan costosa y ver como todo anda lento =S
<RYDeN> así que muy contento x este tan buen rendimiento
<chilicuil> si realmente quieres saberlo, instala una version de ubuntu sin unity, haces un benchmark.., luego instalas ubuntu 11.10 que no tenga unity, y haces la prueba de benchmark.., de esa forma solo veras el rendimiento de los drivers de video
<chilicuil> y luego haces una prueba igual, pero descargando diferentes versiones de ubuntu con unity, y utilizas algun driver generico
<Allavaz> Porque ubuntu no lee mis particiones del disco?
<Allavaz> en realidad tengo una sola
<Allavaz> pero sale vacio en el ubiquity
<RYDeN> si, tenía pensado hacerlo
<Allavaz> y en gparted me dice un error en el sistema de archivos
<camilo_> luego de  instalar el repositorio traté de instalas BBB y me lanzó lo siguiente: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5714192/
<camilo_> con  sudo apt-get autoremove borro el repositorio?
<RYDeN> lo que sigue sin funcionar es gnome 3
<RYDeN> al menos con mi ati no funciona
<chilicuil> camilo_: no, intenta leer con mas calma, primero haz dicho que has instalado un programa, y ese programa a la vez ha instalado muchos otros.., lo que te respondi, en vista de que no es facil resetear el sistema, es que podias eliminar ese programa que instalo muchos programas y luego utilizar autoremove para desinstalar las dependencias de ese programa
<chilicuil> camilo_: para borrar el repositorio se borra en la definicion de fuentes, eso es en /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ , dentro de ese directorio estan los archivos que definen los repositorios.., en tu instancia, no veo como eliminar el repositorio de donde descargaste el programa solucione el problema de paquetes rotos (ultimo pastebin)
<chilicuil> camilo_: eliminar un repositorio equivale a actualizar la lista de programas que el sistema puede obtener de internet, solo eso, los archivos en /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ generan un indice con los programas que pueden instalarse y de donde pueden obtenerse (de que urls)
<chilicuil> camilo_: para solucionar un problema de paquetes rotos, hay que ir desinstalando los programas que estan causando el problema, en tu caso haz intentado instalar bigbluebutton, pero el sistema no ha encontrado bbb-config
<chilicuil> la solucion es eliminar bigbluebutton, $ sudo apt-get purge bigbluebutton
<chilicuil> despues de eso, probaria haciendo $ sudo apt-get update , y luego $ sudo apt-get sl #instala un paquete de prueba, para verificar que ya no haya paquetes rotos
<chilicuil> si eso funciona, entonces, antes de instalar algun programa, debes verificar que sus dependencias pueden ser instaladas en tu computadora.., en este caso, si estas instalando de un repositorio de terceros, debes ir a ese repositorio y verificar que se encuentran esas dependencias
<chilicuil> debido a estos problemas, es que no se recomienda instalar programas de terceras fuentes
<RYDeN> claro, a no ser que sea hiper necesario
<camilo_> ok... estoy haciendo el procedimiento para verificar los paquetes rotos
<camilo_> cualquier paquete?
<chilicuil> camilo_: el paquete que el sistema te indique, en tu caso, bigbluebutton
<camilo_> ok
<camilo_> me informa que retengo paquetes rotos
<chilicuil> camilo_: me refiero a que desinstales bigbluebutton.., no a la parte donde escribir: #instala un paquete de prueba (y aqui decides volver a instalar bigbluebutton, por que vas a obtener el mismo problema)
<chilicuil> camilo_: podrias subir la salida completa de lo que ejecutaste?, con todo y mensajes de respuesta, es dificil saber que pasa en tu computadora si no puedo ver la pantalla =), utiliza paste.ubuntu.com
<camilo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5720479/
<camilo_> chuuu debo irme... gracias por la ayuda e estado un poco disperso... tengo frio y hambre.... además se nos murió un animalito lo voy a enterrar... me relajo y vuelvo
<camilo_> gracias de verdad
<AlbertJB> hola buenas tardes, tengo un problema con el ratón, me pasa a temporadas, según qué actualizaciones automáticas de Ubuntu (de las repos), que el cursos se comporta extraño, en entorno gnome classic, 12.04, en cambio, el comportamiento ratón en la máquina virtual de Windows es correcto. A alguien le pasa lo mismo?
<AlbertJB> me refiero al intentar arrastrar elementos, seleccionar frases dentro de un editor texto o web, etc. se le va la olla al ratón..
<AlbertJB> ya me ocurrió con anterioridad y mágicamente se solucionó con una actualización del software, no sé si de kernel o qué
<AlbertJB> supongo que tendrá que ver con los gráficos
<AlbertJB> nadie ha tenido problemas con el ratón en ubuntu 12.04? :(
<mimecar> AlbertJB, tendrás que dar algún detalle más
<mimecar> pero el ratón es algo estándar, siempre funciona
<AlbertJB> ya bueno..
<AlbertJB> antes he dicho de que me ocurre en el entorno gnome classic, pero no en la virtual machine de windows 7
<AlbertJB> pero no quiero tocar nada de la gráfica pq hace meses me cargué todo el sistema
<mimecar> ¿cuál es el fallo?
<AlbertJB> al arrastrar elementos se sueltan
<AlbertJB> o no puedo seleccionar un texto, el comportamiento es extraño  de golpe selecciona todo el texto o otra frase
<mimecar> ¿es un ratón de cable o inalámbrico?
<AlbertJB> y sí, las pilas del ratón están cargadas
<AlbertJB> pq ya te digo que en la particion virtual de windows por ej no hay ningun probl
<mimecar> el driver es el mismo para todo
<AlbertJB> es super extraño, me ha ocurrido en ocasiones, es algo molesto, se puede trabajar pero es molesto
<mimecar> ¿te pasa si usas el live cd?
<AlbertJB> entonces, siempre espero que salgan actualizaciones etc.
<AlbertJB> y se arregla con el tiempo
<AlbertJB> uf no lo tengo
<mimecar> descargalo y pruebalo
<AlbertJB> bueno gracias mimecar
<AlbertJB> eres el unico que contesta ya de otras veces
<mimecar> en el irc no hay un tiempo de "contestar"
<AlbertJB> saludos
<AlbertJB> :)
<mimecar> pueden contestarte dentro de 1 hora o 2
<AlbertJB> no prob
<Souchiro> You’ve been banned from #Ubuntu-es
<Souchiro> o_O
<newbie> hola
<newbie> :D
<Guest70711> si me voi a debian creen ke me vaya bn
<Guest70711> oo
<soy_el_pulpo> lamentablemente no creo..
<Guest70711> pk no
<Guest70711> jajjaja
<Guest70711> :C
<mimecar> si puedes dedicar tiempo a configurar todo...
<soy_el_pulpo> de donde te vas?
<Guest70711> formateare mi pc a debian
<Guest70711> :D
<soy_el_pulpo> que tiene tu pc actualmente?
<Guest70711> no se lo encuentro lento
<Guest70711> se pega
<soy_el_pulpo> que OS tiene ahora?
<soy_el_pulpo> y crees que cambiando el OS se va a arreglar?
<Guest70711> ubuntu
<soy_el_pulpo> es como cambiar de pareja por que no te entiende 50 veces para darte cuenta luego que era TU el que no sabia explicarse
<Guest70711> eske
<Guest70711> trabajo por intermnet
<Guest70711> hago un capital por ahi
<Guest70711> y se me pega y es lento
<Guest70711> el navegador
<Guest70711> el pc
<Guest70711> todo
<soy_el_pulpo> comprate otra maquina con el capital que haces
<Guest70711> :C
<Guest70711> pero
<soy_el_pulpo> y no juegues con herramienta de trabajo
<Guest70711> inverti todo en la cuestion me kede sin ninguno
<Guest70711> jajjaja
<soy_el_pulpo> a la vieja instalale DOS si quieres...
<soy_el_pulpo> entonces no hay capital...?
<Guest70711> eske
<Guest70711> no es tan vieja
<soy_el_pulpo> pero cuando te compres otra, sera "la vieja"
<soy_el_pulpo> jaja
<Guest70711> es un tochiba de 1.3gh procesador amd radeon 2 g ram 500 gb disco duro
<Guest70711> kisas
<Guest70711> es por el procesador
<Guest70711> o no
<Guest70711> ke es lenta
<soy_el_pulpo> esa marca no la conozco... toshiba si
<soy_el_pulpo> esas?
<Guest70711> esa
<Guest70711> ee
<soy_el_pulpo> ah, los specs lucen bien...
<Guest70711> uu
<Guest70711> ke son specs
<Guest70711> dije voi a comprar algo no tan caro para trabajar
<Guest70711> me iva a comprar un asus de 4 g de ram y no em acuerdo del procesador pero noera tan pekeño
<soy_el_pulpo> especificaciones = specifications = specs
<Guest70711> me ekivoke
<Guest70711> :C
<Guest70711> pero salia mas caro si
<Guest70711> soy_el_pulpo: si uso debian
<Guest70711> krees ke aprenda a usarlo bn como principiante
<soy_el_pulpo> aprendiste ubuntu?
<Guest70711> mas menos
<Guest70711> jajja me banearon de debian xd
<soy_el_pulpo> no imagino por que harian eso... ;)
<soy_el_pulpo> no creo que aprendas mas de lo que sabes de ubuntu...
<soy_el_pulpo> como te dije al inicio el problema no es el OS, ni la maquina en muchos de los casos, es la persona
<Guest70711> uu
<Guest70711> ya me voi+
<soy_el_pulpo> investiga cual es el problema en la maquina que tienes y llega a una conclusión
<Guest70711> probRE CON  lubuntu primero
<Guest70711> chao
<Guest70711> ke este bn
<Guest70711> :)
<soy_el_pulpo> no vas a solucionar nada asi, pero en fin... suerte
<cheffed> soy_el_pulpo:
<cheffed> stas alli?
<cheffed> de donde eres?
<soy_el_pulpo> de Peru
<soy_el_pulpo> tu?
<mimecar> usar el canal #ubuntu-es-cafe para cosas que no sean de soporte
<soy_el_pulpo> ok, sorry, pantalla equivicada
<soy_el_pulpo> ;)
<Harpagornis> cuando sale la siguiente versión de ubuntu?
<m4v> Harpagornis: siempre es en abril y octubre de cada año
<m4v> así que el próximo Octubre
<Harpagornis> ok m4v , ya no recordaba
<Harpagornis> gracias
<xoanton> tengo un error al actualizar
<xoanton> me da un texto donde lo coloco?
<mimecar> usa pastebin
<xoanton> mimecar: como entro¡¡
<mimecar> lee el mensaje que aparece cuando entras al canal
<exegeta> ola
<exegeta> ay alguien?
<mimecar> nadie
<xoanton> me puede explicar alguien como se hace un pastebin?
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> xoanton, APARECE cuando entras al canal
<xoanton> !paste
<kubot> xoanton: Lo acabo de decir, mira mis mensajes anteriores.
<exegeta> como se resuelve el problema del fixed channel -1 del aircrack en el ubuntu 13.04?
<mimecar> exegeta, no hay soporte de aircrack en el canal
<exegeta> no encuentro informacion valida en ningun lado
<xoanton> mimecar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5721175/
<mimecar> xoanton, has estado editando a mano el sources.list?
<xoanton> mimecar:  ayer borré dos lineas, las dos últimas
<mimecar> y hoy has añadido otra
<mimecar> o has puesto un PPA de cairo dock
<mimecar> (que está mal escrito)
<xoanton> mimecar: hoy instale cairo dock y lxde
<xoanton> mimecar: si cairo-dock por ppa lo vuelvo a instalar?
<mimecar> si, y esta vez hazlo bien
<xoanton> mimecar: gracias
<mimecar> quita el archivo que has creado en la carpeta del sources
<xoanton> mimecar: nano edit no?
<mimecar> mueve el archivo que has creado a otro sitio
<mimecar> no toques el sources.list
<xoanton> mimecar: como lo muevo?
<mimecar> mv archivo /home/usuario/
<xoanton> mimecar:  pero que archivo el del sources.list? no entiendo
<mimecar> NO MUEVAS el archivo sources.list
<mimecar> E:Malformed line 63 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse), E:Type 'airo-Dock' is not known on line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/cairo-dock-team-ppa-precise.list
<mimecar> interpreta el mensaje
<mimecar> y la próxima vez usa las instrucciones del PPA
<mimecar> estas usando precise pangolin?
<xoanton> mimecar: si el.2
<mimecar> 12.04 ?
<xoanton> mimecar: 12.04.2
<xoanton> mimecar: revision actualizacion
<xoanton> mimecar: despues del sudo apt-get update del ppa me da error en el terminal
<mimecar> ya has movido el archivo?
<xoanton> mimecar: no entiendo
<mimecar> te da un error con un archivo que has creado
<mimecar> repito, has movido ese archivo a otra ruta para que no lo use el sistema?
<xoanton> mimecar: no se que archivo mover ni como hacerlo no soy miuy ducho en linux todavia
<mimecar> ¿cómo añadistes el ppa?
<xoanton> mimecar: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:cairo-dock-team
<xoanton> mimecar: sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> eliminalo con el comando complementario
<mimecar> a add-apt-repository
<xoanton> mimecar: sudo remove ppa:cairo-dock-team?
<mimecar> eso no existe
<mimecar> haz una búsqueda en google que es sencillo de encontrar "eliminar repositorio ppa"
<xoanton> mimecar:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:<repository-name>
<mimecar> ese es para añadirlo
<xoanton> mimecar:  sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>
<mimecar> prueba ese
<xoanton> mimecar: sudo:ppa-purge command not found
<xoanton> mimecar:  no me deja copiar de la consola
<mimecar> ese comando lo has encontrado o lo has "inventado"?
<xoanton> en una pagina en google, por eso no me fio de lo que veo en google, ya me he encontrado con cosas que no son, otra mas no?
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> busca otra página
<mimecar> o averigua si hay que instalar el comando
<xoanton> mimecar: hay que instalar el ppa purge pero no se me abre el centro de software para instalar el paquete deb
<mimecar> mueve el archivo que te da el problema a otra carpeta
<xoanton> mimecar:  no se de que archivo dices
<mimecar> el texto que pusistes al principio en pastebin lo dice
<xoanton> mimecar:  perdona pero es que no entiendo ¿esto? /etc/apt/sources.list
<mimecar> lee el final de la línea
<xoanton> etc/apt/sources.list.d/cairo-dock-team-ppa-precise.list pero no me has dicho que no toque el sources list? no te entiendo
<mimecar> archivo /etc/apt/sources.list.d/cairo-dock-team-ppa-precise.list
<mimecar> NO TOQUES el /etc/aot/sources.list
<mimecar>   /etc/apt/sources.list
<xoanton> mimecar: entiendo no tocar el sources list, ahora tengo que ir al precise.list y ahora me perdi.... como llego hasta allí? no doy para mas
<mimecar> sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/cairo-dock-team-ppa-precise.list /home/usuario
<mimecar> sustituye usuario por el que uses
<mimecar> xoanton, si no interpretas lo que pone en los mensajes del sistema
<mimecar> no añadas cosas externas
 * user-cat hol -a
<xoanton> mimecar: ya está , entiendo hasta un punto, el cairo dock lo instalo aun no lo probe del todo pero instalar esta instalado . tengo mis limitaciones llevo año y medio con esto de linux y encantado con él.
<mimecar> si el repositorio te da los datos mal poco podrás instalar
<xoanton> mimecar:  el ppa purge no se me instala
<mimecar> ¿qué error da?
<xoanton> mimecar:  simplemente miré si estaba en el inicio de sesion
<mimecar> el que
<xoanton> mimecar: se abre el centro de software pero sin iniciar se queda muerto
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update ya te funciona bien?
<xoanton>  mimecar el cairo dock mire si estaba en
<xoanton> mimecar:  linea 63 mal construida
<mimecar> es el mismo error que antes?
<xoanton> mimecar:  si
<mimecar> has movido el archivo?
<xoanton> mimecar: con el sudo mv?
<mimecar> sí
<xoanton> mimecar: si
<mimecar> y te sigue detectando el archivo? pon el mensaje de error completo en pastebin
<xoanton> mimecar: de la terminal?
<mimecar> sí
<xoanton> mimecar: como se copia de la terminal=? no me deja con control+c
<mimecar> usa el botón derecho del ratón
<xoanton> mimecar: tampoco
<mimecar> si no te funciona la opción de copiar, ¿cómo has pegado antes el texto de pastebin?
<xoanton> mimecar: copiandolo y pegandolo pero ahora no me deja no se que pasa
<xoanton> mimecar: con boton derecho
<xoanton> mimecar: Hora con boton derecho deselecciona el texto seleccionado no hace la copia
<mimecar> cierra la terminal y abre una nueva
<mimecar> si sigue el problema, no tiene ningún sentido
<mimecar> ¿cuantos repositorios PPA externos tienes?
<mimecar> xoanton, si estas haciendo la misma pregunta en diferentes sitios, dilo y me dedico a otras cosas
<xoanton> mimecar: bastantes cinnamon medibuntu xubuntu lubuntu tendria que mirar los papeles hasta cromiun lo instale por ppa no estoy contigo solo
<mimecar> tienes xubuntu como ppa externo?
<xoanton> mimecar: si es ubuntu con unity luego instale xubuntu
<xoanton> mimecar: por un ppa
<mimecar> xubuntu está en los repositorios normales
<mimecar> si usas PPA, sinceramente no se como tienes el sistema
<xoanton> mimecar: no lo sabía
<mimecar> cada PPA es una fuente de problemas
<mimecar> mediubuntu se salva, pero el resto pueden hacer cosas raras
<xoanton> mimecar:  me dijeron que es la mejor forma de tener la última version de los programas¡¡¡
<mimecar> sí
<mimecar> y también las más inestables
<xoanton> mimecar: entonces ahora ya lo sé, pero hasta ahora era lo que hacía
<mimecar> tendrás menos problemas si en la próxima instalación usas los mínimos posibles
<xoanton> mimecar: y xubuntu en repositorios ni idea
<mimecar> desde hace años
<xoanton> mimecar:  y seguramente lubuntu y cinnamon
<mimecar> cinamon no lo se, pero lubuntu sí
<xoanton> mimecar:  y yo a vueltas con los folios
<mimecar> los programas de los repositorios son estables (más o menos)
<mimecar> si metes muchos externos ya es más complicado asegurarlo
<xoanton> mimecar: alguien me dijo que era mejor tener los por ppa que se conseguien las novedades
<mimecar> es cierto
<mimecar> pero la 'novedad' no está tan probada
<xoanton> mimecar: mismo error
<mimecar> y menos cuando instalas todo un escritorio por ppa
<xoanton> en
<xoanton> mimecar:  y mismo fallo al copiar de la consola
<mimecar> teniendo tantos repositorios PPA no se lo que puede ser
<mimecar> con el live usb te pasaba lo mismo?
<xoanton> mimecar: live dvd
<mimecar> es lo mismo
<mimecar> si usando el live dvd te funciona bien, es posible que el fallo sea por los ppa
<xoanton> no losé
<xoanton> pero la direccion y eso
<xoanton> lmi
<xoanton> mimecar: lo anoto
<mimecar> lo único que puedes hacer es tener el sistema actualizado y esperar que funcione
<mimecar> aparte de no usar sudo con las aplicaciónes gráficas
<xoanton> mimecar: ya estoy con el live como hago ahora?
<mimecar> comprueba si te va bien la consola
<xoanton> mimecar: si y me deja copiar
<mimecar> entonces con el sistema instalado
<mimecar> lo único que se me ocurre es que te hagas un usuario nuevo en la máquina
<mimecar> y con un poco de suerte funcionará la consola
<xoanton> mimecar: vuelvo al fijo?
<mimecar> sí
<xoanton> mimecar: ok
<mimecar> estaré 5 minutos conectado
<mimecar> que ya es hora de descansar
<xoanton_> mimecar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5721400/
<xoanton_> mimecar: ahora en cinnamon va
<mimecar> quedate con el escritorio que funcione
<xoanton_> mimecar: en lubuntu no iva
<mimecar> no te deja instalar paquetes?
<xoanton_> mimecar: no da el error linea 63
<mimecar> pon la línea 63 del sources.list en pastebin
<xoanton_> mimecar: buscar folios
<mimecar> xoanton_, desconecto ya
<mimecar> si tienes un error en la línea 63 puedes poner un # para comentar la línea
<mimecar> y poder seguir trabajando
 * mimecar pasa al mundo real
<xoanton_> mimi sources.list no tiene linea 63 http://paste.ubuntu.com/5721413/
<xoanton_> y ahora que hago?
#ubuntu-es 2013-06-01
<lautaro> hola
<lautaro> Hola, quiero saber si alguien sabe si hay soporte para empresas de canonical y cuanto cuesta?
<newbie> :D
<lautaro> HOLA
<Guest48188> lautaro muakkkk
<Guest48188> hola
<Guest48188> :D
<lautaro> che creo que sos el unico conectado
<Guest48188> ustedes
<Guest48188> saben como conectar un modem huawei 3g  en una tablet con android
<Guest48188> si debe ser
<Guest48188> lautaro saber como puedo formatear mi tablet a android
<Guest48188> uu
<Guest48188> osea
<Guest48188> a ubuntu o alguna distro similar
<lautaro> no, la verdad que no, yo tengo una y nunca se me ocurrio flashearla
<Guest48188> uu
<Guest48188> pero as ocupado modem 3g en ella
<lautaro> si pero en android
<Guest48188> si
<lautaro> con un adaprtador otg
<Guest48188> eske no me funciona
<Guest48188> :O
<Guest48188> como eso
<lautaro> como lo conectaste a la tablet?
<Guest48188> con un cable
<Guest48188> usb micro usb
<Guest48188> uu
<lautaro> no
<lautaro> http://www.google.com.ar/imgres?imgurl=http://p2.tiggres.com.pe/501a191037af5-adaptador-tablet-samsung-galaxy-tab-usb-lector-tarjetas-otg-host-microsd-sd-card-reader-580x580-gallery.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.tiggres.com.pe/producto/adaptador-tablet-samsung-galaxy-tab-usb-host-otg-lector-tarjetas-microsd-sd-card-reader-136465&h=580&w=580&sz=53&tbnid=mI_wAzuaLLN-pM:&tbnh=90&tbnw=90&zoom=1&usg=__mHplLbjCAYT7gaGU10zkR_tqbOw=&docid=LBZR
<lautaro> tendria que ser asi
<Guest48188> :O
<lautaro> la tablet tiene que trabajar como host
<lautaro> lo de flasharla lo buscaste en fuentes oficiales?
<Guest48188> :O
<Guest48188> no entendi nada
<Guest48188> jajjaj
<Guest48188> oie venderan esa cuestion
<Guest48188> :B
<Guest48188> debe ser dificil encontrarlo
<Guest48188> aaaaaaaa
<Guest48188> oie yo uso un cable
<Guest48188> ke conecta el modem a la tablet
<Guest48188> debe cumplir la misma funcion cierto
<lautaro> no
<Guest48188> lautaro hazme un favor como se dice en ingles que antivirus debo usar
<lautaro> las conexiones dentro del cable cambian y mucho
<Guest48188> what antivirus.... que sigue
<Guest48188> :B
<lautaro> no se ingles
<Guest48188> nopo eske estoy en una sala paralela a esta
<Guest48188> :B
<Guest48188> lo voi a ir a comprar mañana
<Guest48188> :D
<Guest48188> lautaro: grax
<Guest48188> :D
<lautaro> de nada
<Guest48188> oie
<Guest48188> formateare mi pc
<Guest48188> con lubuntu
<Allavaz> Necesito ayuda
<Allavaz> tengo un problema con mi disco duro
<Allavaz> cuando quiero instalar ubuntu 13.04 no me reconoce particion alguna (solo tengo una NTFS), y en Gparted me dice Tabla de particiones inválida - partición recursiva en /dev/sda
<Allavaz> alguien me da una mano? :S
<Allavaz> no se peleen
<m4v> Allavaz: nunca me pasó, la particiones de tu disco está mal creadas por lo que veo
<m4v> Allavaz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1424401&page=4&p=8941987#post8941987
<Allavaz> :o alguien me respondio!
<Allavaz> a ver
<m4v> !paciencia Allavaz
<kubot> Allavaz: Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá.
<Allavaz> estoy con testdisk
<m4v> ;)
<Allavaz> va por el 20%
<Allavaz> segun dicen con eso recupero todo
<m4v> aparentemente ese error es porque una partición empieza encima de la otra o algo así
<Allavaz> pero no entiendo porque en Windows esta la particion y todo funciona perfecto
<Allavaz> :o
<Allavaz> Yo creo que cometi un error
<m4v> osea están mal creadas, no se exactamente como arreglarlo sin recrearlas de nuevo
<Allavaz> Antes tenia un espacio libre de 1mb antes de la NTFS
<Allavaz> y despues de la NTFS otro mas
<Allavaz> yo junte esos 2 espacios con la NTFS
<Allavaz> y desde ahi no me lee mas las particiones, antes lo hacia
<m4v> windows debe saltearse esas comprobaciones de sanidad y seguir para adelante
<Allavaz> claro
<Allavaz> de ultima, queria formatear todo
<Allavaz> instalar W7 de 0 y despues ubuntu
<Guest48188> oo
<Allavaz> pero como no me lee las particiones ni siquiera eso puedo
<m4v> bueno, ese mega capaz es el espacio que hay entre 2 particiones para la tabla
<m4v> no puedes crea particiones nuevas?
<m4v> crear*
<Allavaz> a ver
<Allavaz> no
<Allavaz> no me deja porque supuestamente no hay una tabla de particiones
<m4v> no entiendo, como muestra el disco entonces? no es con todo como "unallocated space"?
<Guest48188> hola una consulta existe ubuntu version tablet
<Allavaz> si
<Allavaz> supuestamente lo muestra como espacio sin asignar
<Allavaz> pero
<Allavaz> cuando abro el gparted
<Allavaz> me dice un error de la tabla de particiones
<Allavaz> pongo cancelar y ahi me sale todo unallocated
<m4v> Guest48188: ni idea
<Guest48188> :/
<Allavaz> Guest48188: Esta por salir Ubuntu Touch, para moviles
<Allavaz> probablemente en el futuro saldra para tablets
<Guest48188> bueno
<Guest48188> :D
<m4v> Allavaz: no entiendo porque no te deja crear una partición nueva, si está todo como sin asignar es como si el disco estuviera sin formato
<m4v> Allavaz: no tienes alguna de las particiones montadas o algo así?
<Allavaz> no, estoy desde el live usb
<Allavaz> no me deja crear particiones xq no hay tabla
<Allavaz> no hay tabla de particiones
<Allavaz> si intento crear una me dice que se va a borrar todo
<m4v> y bueno, claro
<m4v> pero no dijiste que esa era tu intención? crear una partición nueva
<m4v> no, no hay particiones porque no hay tabla de particiones, al crear particiones estás creando una tabla nueva de particiones
<m4v> Allavaz: que muestra el comando «fdisk -l /dev/sda» ?
<Allavaz> hmm ya lo hago
<m4v> sda si es el disco
<Allavaz> si
<m4v> no pegues en el canal, usa el pastebin btw
<Allavaz> es corto
<Allavaz> No se puede abrir /dev/sda
<Allavaz> quiza porque esta siendo analizado por checkdisk?
<Allavaz> testdisk* perdon
<m4v> ah, necesitas sudo
<Allavaz> aaaaah
<m4v> pensé que no hacía falta
<Allavaz> ahora si xD
<m4v> el pastebin está en http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Allavaz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5721700/
<Allavaz> listo
<Allavaz> lo lee
<Allavaz> evidentemente
<m4v> debería empezar en el sector 63, no 0
<Allavaz> porque?
<Allavaz> ah por la particion de 1 mb?
<Allavaz> en realidad espacio libre
<m4v> porque en los primeros 63 sectores es donde va la talba
<m4v> tabla*
<Allavaz> aaaaahhh
<Allavaz> entonces esta todo hecho un desastre!
<Allavaz> testdisk segun dicen recupera todo
<Allavaz> supuestamente, cuando termine, me dara un monton de particiones a elegir, elegire la NTFS y pondre write
<Allavaz> esta bien eso?
<m4v> pero testdisk es para recuperar datos, no es más fácil borrar y crearla de nuevo?
<Allavaz> no, tendria que instalar el windows de nuevo
<Allavaz> borrar todo
<Allavaz> tengo que hacer un backup impresionante
<Allavaz> como ultima voluntad formateare todo
<m4v> ah, pensé que no instalaste windows aún
<Allavaz> si si tengo Windows 7 con un monton de cosas que no quiero perder, y de ultima hago backup con una notebook que tengo
<m4v> que extraño que windows funcione
<Allavaz> demasiado
<Allavaz> y tengo un programa qeu se llama algo asi como partition wizard
<Allavaz> que lee la NTFS sin problemas
<Allavaz> y me unio esos espacios sin problemas tambien
<Allavaz> me tengo que ir por unos minutos
<m4v> todos mis discos tienen la primera partición en el sector 63http://paste.ubuntu.com/5721705/
<Allavaz> volvi
<Allavaz> uuuh mira esto
<Allavaz> estas m4v?
<Allavaz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5721740/
<Allavaz> he perdido espacio en disco (no se donde), me parece lo mas justo arrancar desde 0
<m4v> Allavaz: yo te diría que reinstales
<Allavaz> claro
<m4v> con que creaste la partición NTFS inicialmente?
<Allavaz> uhm
<Allavaz> fue hace mucho y muy accidentado por cierto
<Allavaz> porque el instalador de windows no me dejaba hacer nada
<Allavaz> tenia particiones dañadas (esas 2 de 1 mb) e intente instalar en la que me dejo
<Allavaz> fue un desastre, el disco fisicamente no se hace daño o si?
<m4v> ah, bueno, entonces en el instalador de windows fijate de borrar todas las particiones y crearlas de nuevo
<m4v> no
<Allavaz> ah que alivio
<m4v> el disco no le pasa nada
<Allavaz> ese era el problema
<Allavaz> con el instalador de windows
<Allavaz> no podia borrar todas las particiones y crear una nueva con el espacio total
<Allavaz> me daba errores de no me acuerdo que cosa
<m4v> podes fijarte de borrar la partición ahora con parted
<Allavaz> (no hay particion=
<Allavaz> )*
<Allavaz> parted?
<Allavaz> o gparted?
<m4v> http://www.centos.org/docs/5/html/5.2/Deployment_Guide/s2-disk-storage-parted-remove-part.html
<m4v> parted es el editor de particiones de consola
<Allavaz> aah es otra cosa
<Allavaz> a ver ya lo instalo
<Allavaz> ya lo tengo -.-
<Allavaz> parted: señal no válida: sudo
<Allavaz> intento hacer sudo parted y me da ese error
<m4v> "sudo parted /dev/sda"
<Allavaz> aaah gracias
<m4v> ejecutá "print" para ver las particiones
<Allavaz> Error: Tabla de particiones inválida - partición recursiva en /dev/sda.
<Allavaz> exactamente lo mismo que me dice el señor gparted
<Allavaz> simplemente gparted es una version con GUI de parted por lo que veo
<Allavaz> no hay mucha vuelta
<m4v> sep
<Allavaz> por eso, estamos en la misma
<Allavaz> no puedo agarrar el gparted
<Allavaz> crear una nueva tabla (se borra todo)
<Allavaz> crear una particion con el espacio total y despues desde el instalador de windows instalarlo sobre esa particion?
<m4v> ah, pero con gparted podías crear partitions
<m4v> andá a gparted y creale una nueva, vos no lo hacías porque querías tratar de recuperar el win
<m4v> si, eso mismo
<m4v> escribí sin leer lo que pusiste
<Allavaz> todavia no
<Allavaz> estoy definiendo mis objetivos y lo que voy a hacer
<Allavaz> todavia no hice backup y estan usando la otra notebook
<Allavaz> tengo que buscar todos los discos de drivers de windows, impresora etc
<Allavaz> no se me tiene que escapar ningun detalle
<Allavaz> ya tuve una mala experiencia (de ahi fue que el disco quedó tan mal)
<Braiam> el 7 no tiene tanto problemas con drivers...
<Braiam> solo buscar el driver de la tarjeta de red o inalambrica y listo
<Allavaz> si, en mi caso
<Allavaz> no tuve problemas con la red
<Allavaz> lo que es un gran avance
<Allavaz> me detecto el router sin problemas
<Allavaz> despues vienen los drivers de sonido / video
<Allavaz> la impresora
<Allavaz> etc
<Allavaz> ah ya que estamos
<Allavaz> tengo
<Allavaz> una impresora HP
<Allavaz> es bastante nueva
<Braiam> !enter Allavaz
<kubot> Allavaz: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<arp-> yo la HP laser que uso
<Allavaz> sera posible que funcione con Ubuntu? ok perdon
<arp-> la enchufo.. la detecta sola
<arp-> le das instalar.. y anda
<arp-> no hay que hacer nada..
<Allavaz> :o quiza funcione... voy a intentar
<m4v> w7 no tiene el driver de *mi* impresora HP lasert
<Allavaz> que genial, es algo imposible de lograr en windows
<Braiam> hahahaha, en serio? O.o
<arp-> y bueh
<arp-> baja los drivers de windows y fue
<arp-> tan facil como eso..
<m4v> se, tengo que darle el update drivers y esperar.
<Allavaz> es verdad tambien los podria bajar
<m4v> pero en linux no tengo que hacerlo :P
<arp-> en linux no tngo que isntalar nada
<arp-> todo anda solo
<arp-> salvo el video que opto por usar el driver privativo de nvidia
<arp-> hasta el modem 3g, andaba solo
<arp-> ahha
<Exio> yo tengo un escaner tan viejo que no anda en windows vista ni 7
<Exio> eso cuenta?
<arp-> ah
<arp-> esos que son Paralelos?
<m4v> mi scanner tampoco anda en win, pero tengo que hacer alguna cosa rara para que ande con sane igual..
<arp-> los Scanner viejos Paralelps (LPT) no andan ni en XP
<Exio> yo tengo que copiar el firmware del driver para windows 98
<arp-> murieron en Windows 98/ME
<Exio> arp-: es usb
<arp-> Linux la mayoria, te los levanta igual
<m4v> es USB el mío, el problema es que tiene un driver de XP que no anda en 7
<arp-> y nop
<arp-> los drivers de xp no van en vista/7
<arp-> pero si ya buscaste y no encontraste para Vista/7
<arp-> talvez tenga una oportundiad de vida mas con linux
<arp-> tendrias que cnhufarlo y ver como lo detecta y buscar
<Allavaz> linux salva vidas
<arp-> linux prolonga la vida al hardware viejo
<arp-> ahaha
<arp-> nunca lo deja de lado xD
<Allavaz> segun he leido, con el tiempo la pc en windows se pone lenta (ese es mi problema actual), en cambio linux anda bien siempre
<Allavaz> linux es solidario con los ancianitos
<arp-> y principlamente el problema es que Windows usa un FS, que se fragmenta
<arp-> eso apra empezar..
<Allavaz> claro, ese es el problema de NTFS
<Exio> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<arp-> Exio:  que fumas?
<Allavaz> tiene algo de razon
<arp-> no es oftftopic
<Allavaz> no offtopic pero este canal es para preguntas
<Allavaz> aqui solo estamos hablando de las ventajas de linux y las desventajas de windows
<arp-> ja
<arp-> me referia en particular al tema del escanner
<Allavaz> aah
<arp-> seguramente ubuntu (linux) te lo ventante
<arp-> nombres ubuntu por las duas.. a ver si es ot :P
<soy_el_pulpo> yo tambien entenderi lo de off-topic si el canal estuviera atorado de gente interactuando...
<soy_el_pulpo> pero hasta el bot se quedo dormido...
<Allavaz> !despierto
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'despierto'.
<Allavaz> !dormir
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'dormir'.
<Allavaz> oh :(
<Allavaz> !kubot
<kubot> kubot es el bot de ayuda de #Ubuntu-es. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Lista de factos: http://ubottu.com/m4v/kubot/factoids.cgi | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ES/kubot
<Allavaz> Dios
<Allavaz> Reinicie para ir a windows y ya no prende
<Allavaz> Me sale el guion bajo parpadeando pero no me deja hacer nada
<Allavaz> La luz de uso de cpu esta prendida fija
<Allavaz> Socorro :s
<Allavaz> Se cumplió la profecia
<Allavaz> Bueno, mañana pondre el disco de instalación a ver si lo arreglo... como te odio windows
<jotaxpe> Hola amig@s, tengo un problema, la pantalla de mi equipo es un poco antigua y se ve obscuro, me pregunto si alguien sabe alguna opcion para aclarar la pantalla extra ademas de la que se puede en el mismo ubuntu y monitor (uso ubuntu 12.04)
<xoanton> mimecar: solucionado y el cairo-dock funcionando
<xoanton> mimecar: solo darte las gracias por tu tiempo ayer
<mimecar> al final lo arreglastes quitando el repositorio?
<xoanton> mimecar: si con purge
<mimecar> ok
<xoanton> mimecar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5722888/
<mimecar> perfecto entonces
<mimecar> para el futuro, limita todo lo que puedas los repositorios externos
<xoanton> mimecar:  si buscar siempre dentro de ubuntu lo que quiero
<xoanton> mimecar: cairo dock esta en ubuntu tweak
<mimecar> error
<mimecar> cairo dock está en el repositorio de ubuntu
<mimecar> ubuntu tweak te añade PPA externos
<xoanton> mimecar: lo encontre en ubuntu tweak
<xoanton> mimecar: mi++da
<xoanton> mimecar: otra para saber
<xoanton> mimecar: en el centro de software SIEMPRE
<mimecar> el problema es que si añades un ppa
<mimecar> te aparecerá en el centro de software
<mimecar> mientras no añadas ppa nuevos, no tendrás demasiados problemas
<xoanton> mimecar: Ir al centro de software y busscar lo que quiero siempre
<xoanton> mimecar: lo dicho gracias ayer por tu tiempo
<mimecar> ok, intenta mantener tu sistema estable durante un par de días :P
<xoanton> mimecar:  espero que sean mas
<xoanton> me da un error al querer actualizar http://paste.ubuntu.com/5723293/
<xoanton> alguien me puede ayudar por favor http://paste.ubuntu.com/5723293/
<mimecar> ya has leído el mensa de error?
<xoanton> mimecar:  entiendo que faltan paquetes
<mimecar> te faltan las firmas
<mimecar> ya has añadido más repositorios?
<xoanton> mimecar:  y eso tiene solucion? como se soluciona en tal caso?
<mimecar> añadiendo las firmas
<mimecar> si has añadido un repositorio ppa, en el repositorio te dicen como hacerlo
<xoanton> mimecar: no he añadido mas que el cairo-dock
<xoanton> mimecar: intente el mate pero no se ejecuto
<mimecar> has añadido el de mate verdad?
<xoanton> mimecar: el de mate me dió fallo
<mimecar> han pasado pocos días desde el último error
<mimecar> quita el repositorio de mate
<xoanton> mimecar: ok
<Allavaz> alguien sabe algun reproductor o algo asi para escuchar radios de shoutcast? y que me permita buscar en el directorio shoutcast
<Allavaz> (hola btw)
<mimecar> google y vlc
<Allavaz> si pero no salen todas las stream urls en google
<Allavaz> encontre un plugin para rhythmbox
<mimecar> entra en la web de shoutcast y busca
<Allavaz> viene con un setup.sh pero no lo logro instalar
<Allavaz> en la web de shoutcast salen links a PLS, no a mp3
<mimecar> para que quieres el mp3?
<mimecar> shoutcast usa streaming
<Allavaz> para que me lo lea el rhythmbox
<Allavaz> sino no lee nada
<Allavaz> se queda ahi y no reproduce absolutamente nada
<mimecar> usa vlc
<Allavaz> ok intentare con vlc
<Allavaz> dios mio baja tremendamente lento, 20 kb/s
<Allavaz> estoy entre la belleza de gnome 3.8 y la rapidez de xfce, no se por que lado tirarme sinceramente
<Ytx22> Allavaz, ¿Probaste LXDE?
<Allavaz> no
<Allavaz> ya es demasiaado ligero
<Allavaz> y no tengo una computadora vieja
<Allavaz> al contrario, gnome 3.8 me corre perfecto
<Exio> kde
<Allavaz> KDE es .. raro, no se como explicarlo, me gusta pero no demasiado
<Allavaz> demasiado brillante, no se
<Exio> usa un tema dark ;P
<Allavaz> aunque deberia probar kubuntu
<Allavaz> jajaja
<Allavaz> es verdad
<Allavaz> en realidad me encanta kubuntu pero .. no se, el menu que trae es muy anticuado
<Ytx22> Allavaz, jeje pero está bárbaro que ande bien rápido xD
<mimecar> Allavaz, poco te has molestado en buscar
<mimecar> tienes 4 o 5 tipos de menús diferentes
<Allavaz> soy muy nuevo y no se bien acerca de eso
<Allavaz> ah
<Allavaz> el mintmenu estaba bueno pero se ha quedado medio viejo
<Allavaz> por ahi el alt+f2 es lo mejor :P
<Allavaz> aca estoy googleando menus para kde y por ahora nada
<mimecar> abre el gestor de paquetes y buscalos, están en los repositorios
<Allavaz> otra cosa que no me gustaba de KDE era que cuando abrias algo saltaba (como nene de jardin de infantes) el icono que pulsabas, y los iconos tambien son como muy infantiles (Faenza FTW)
<mimecar> configuralo
<Allavaz> ah si, gestor de paquetes en ubuntu? extraño a synaptic :(
<Allavaz> si, eso con maña se saca, como en todo linux
<Allavaz> lo das vuelta a tu gusto pero me cuesta un poco familiarizarme
<mimecar> con maña no, dedicando un tiempo a ver las opciones que tiene kde
<Allavaz> no encuentro las configuraciones, me pierdo, si
<mimecar> no tienes que usar ningún comando
<Allavaz> hay que ponerse a meter mano
<mimecar> te pierdes? alt + f2 , buscas lo que quieres cambiar
<Allavaz> por ahi me llevo mejor con consola que con GUI
<Allavaz> por ejemplo, el Centro de Software de ubuntu, es lentisimo, con consola instalo todo al toque, pero por ahi no me se el nombre del paquete que busco
<Allavaz> entonces inevitablemente tengo que ir al centro de software
<mimecar> funcionan igual apt y el centro de software
<Allavaz> exacto
<Allavaz> ah no te habia entendido
<Allavaz> no se, a veces se tilda y no instala nada, o me rechaza la instalacion y no se porque
<Allavaz> en consola me tiraria un mensaje de error y me doy cuenta
<Allavaz> omg VLC eres mi idolo
<Allavaz> levanto todo como por arte de magia
<Allavaz> gracias!
<Allavaz> que pedazo de programa, tiene ecualizador, es una masa
<Allavaz> Kubuntu tenia el Muon Package manager o no?
<mimecar> es posible
<Allavaz> creo que si por lo que recuerdo
<xoanton> mimecar: he usado yppa manager y no tengo mate
<xoanton> mimecar: asunto en casa perdon por tardar
<mimecar> para mi gusto tienes demasiados ppa
<mimecar> si quieres añadir mate, entra en la página del ppa y sigue todos los pasos
<xoanton> mimecar: visto lo visto me quedo con lo que tengo mate pra linux mint
<mimecar> no mezcles repositorios de diferentes distribuciones
<xoanton> mimecar: por lo q lei se integran vien al ser una distro derivada
<mimecar> no te lo aconsejo, pero ya es cosa tuya
<xoanton> mimecar: tengo cinnamon no mezvlo mas ya
<xoanton>  mimecar pero mate noe sta en los ppa
<mimecar> ¿cuantos escritorios tienes instalados en tu equipo?
<xoanton> mimecar: unity,gnome,xubuntu,lubuntu y cinnamon queria instalar mate pero creo que paso ya
<xoanton> niko: ycairo dock
<xoanton> mimecar: y caito dock
<mimecar> usas todos los escritorios al mismo tiempo?
<xoanton> mimecar: no de uno en uno
<xoanton> mimecar: cambio de sesion y eligo el que me apetece
<xoanton> mimecar: me ha dado este error al querer actualizar http://paste.ubuntu.com/5723660/
<mimecar> has entrado en la página del PPA de Mate?
<xoanton> mimecar: no la encuentro
<mimecar> entonces como has sacado la ruta al ppa?
<xoanton> mimecar: en google pero ahora no la encuentro en el historial¡¡¡¡
<xoanton> mimecar: lo encontré ¡ lo vuelvo a instalar?
<mimecar> no, lee las instrucciones
<mimecar> para añadir el repositorio y la firma
<xoanton> mimecar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5723703/
<mimecar> tenías la 12.04?
<xoanton> mimecar: yo ahi algoque ago mal. si 12.04.2
<mimecar> para que tienes cosas de la 13.04?
<xoanton> mimecar: eso no puede ser? es la 12.04
<xoanton> actialiczacion 2
<mimecar> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/ raring-getdeb/apps amd64 Packages (
<mimecar> paquetes para 32 y 64 bits
<xoanton> mimecar: algo que se le instalaria
<mimecar> ya...
<mimecar> habías encontrado el PPA de Mate?
<xoanton> mimecar: si
<mimecar> pon el enlace a la web que tiene Mate en launchpad
<xoanton> mimecar: es essta http://emslinux.com/instalar-mate-en-ubuntu-11-10-y-ubuntu-12-04/
<mimecar> esa no es la web del PPA de Mate
<mimecar> mira si tienen una página en launchpad
<mimecar> si no la tienen ve a la web oficial de Mate y sigue las instrucciones para instalarlo
<xoanton> mimecar: buf no doy una, una pagina en launchpad y busco mate??
<mimecar> tienes dos opciones, o buscas una página que te diga como se añaden las firmas gpg de mate
<mimecar> o buscas la web oficial de mate que tenga las instrucciones
<xoanton> mimecar: es el repositorio que yo puse y em dio fallo ahora encontré la pagina oficial y es el mismo http://it-diary.com/linux/ubuntu-linux/install-mate-1-2-in-ubuntu-12-04-or-11-10/
<mimecar> has seguido todos los pasos de ese documento?
<xoanton> mimecar: si son los mismos que segui antes
<xoanton> mimecar: asta le he dado al remove
<mimecar> ¿en tu equipo se pueden instalar programas con todo los repositorios que llevas?
<xoanton> mimecar: voy probar
<xoanton> mimecar:  acabo de instalar mypaint y transtear en el no se de que va, pero cargo la imagen y hice una raya en la imagen con el incel o sea que está instalado
<xoanton> mimecar: si se pueden instalar programas
<mimecar> cuando instalas mate te da un error de firmas?
<xoanton> mimecar: no sé que es eso, creo que si.
<xoanton> mimecar: supongo
<xoanton> mimecar: que es un error de firmas?
<xoanton> mimecar: es que ya lo desinstalé
<mimecar> los paquetes están firmados para detectar que nadie los haya modificado salvo el autor
<xoanton> mimecar: ahora me pone que no se poude instalar paquetes en los que nos e confia http://paste.ubuntu.com/5723765/
<mimecar> pon todo el texto del error,desde que pones el comando
<xoanton> mimecar: es lo que me pone en "Detalles"
<xoanton> no en terminal
<xoanton> mimecar: sino enel cuadro de texto
<mimecar> instala desde la consola y pega todo el texto
<xoanton> mimecar: al intentar actualizar en la estrella roja que ahora se me ha ido
<xoanton> le*
<mimecar> no se que es la estrella roja
<xoanton> una estrella roja de ocho puntas que le das y te pone existen actualizaciones para el equipo. yo le doy y es cuando me da el fallo
<xoanton> mimecar: fallo la descarga de la informacion del repositorio http://paste.ubuntu.com/5723787/
<mimecar> tendrás que añadir las firmas del repositorio de mate
<mimecar> si no funcionan con lo que has instalado estoy sin ideas
<xoanton> A acción requiriría a instalación de paquetes de orixes non autenticadas.
<xoanton> mimecar: creo que te he confundido, mate ya no es el problema creo yo, mate lo he desinstalado, el problema es que no actualiza
<xoanton> mimecar: le doy a mostrar actualizaciones y no me deja
<mimecar> mientras no arregles el problema de las firmas...
<mimecar> abre una consola, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<mimecar> pon TODO en pastebin
<xoanton> mimecar: ok
<xoanton> mimecar:  me dio falo en la 312 y al final es mucho texto http://paste.ubuntu.com/5723831/
<mimecar> tendrás que quitar los repositorios que tienes de getdeb, están duplicados
<mimecar> y después añadir las firmas de mate
<xoanton> mimecar: y como lo hago? no se ni cuales fueron hechos por getdeb¡¡
<mimecar> intenta desactivarlos con el centro de software
<xoanton> mimecar: como lo hago? puedes indicarme como? yo no sé
<mimecar> abre el centro de software y busca en los origenes de software
<mimecar> si estas empezando con linux, no instales todo lo que veas por la red
<xoanton> mimecar: ya veo ya, mejor quieto y preguntar donde sabeis, son paginas "supuestamente fiables" y caigo donde no debo, eescribo en buscar origen y me pone no hay coincidencias
<xoanton> mimecar: como entro en origenes del software del centro de software?
<mimecar> está en los menús
<xoanton> mimecar: software de ubuntu, otro software...
<mimecar> busca por otro software
<xoanton> ok
<xoanton> mimecar: ok
<xoanton> mimecar: aqui desactivo lode mate
<xoanton> mimecar: que mas?
<mimecar> intena actualizar y si salen más errores ve quitando repositorios
<xoanton> mimecar: ok
<Jorguito> Buenas tardes. Tengo problemas con mi Ubuntu. En el día de ayer actualize a 13.04 pero mi escritorio de Gnome funciona mal. Las diviciones de los escritorios no me aparecen y los botones minimizar, maximizar y cerrar no me funcionan
<mimecar> gnome 3 no lleva los botones de mimizar / maximizar
<mimecar> minimizar
<Jorguito> gnome classic puede ser que tenga?
<mimecar> no se lo que tienes instalado
<mimecar> ya has puesto todas las actualizaciones de la 13.04?
<Jorguito> soy nuevo usuarió de Ubuntu, dime donde me fijo. Creo haber instalado gnome classic
<Jorguito> si.
<mimecar> desde que versión has actualizado?
<Jorguito> 12.04 a 12.10 a 13.04
<mimecar> ¿estas usando repositorios externos a ubuntu? (PPA)
<Jorguito> si, porque desde el servidor principal no me salia la actualizacion
<mimecar> cuales
<Jorguito> desde el de culumbia.edu
<Jorguito> columbia*
<mimecar> un mirror no es un repositorio ppa
<Jorguito> perdon, entonces no se a que te refieres.
<mimecar> repositorios externos a ubuntu
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y mira si aparecen los mismos problemas
<monster> una preguntota que no logro despejar, el POE es compatible con los patch panel... o tienen que ir directo a el switch?
<ariel__> hola
<ariel__> saludos a toda la sala
<Allavaz> Gente
<Allavaz> Cual es el mejor filesystem para una particion que sera para compartir datos emtre
<Allavaz> Entre linux y win?
<hashashin> Allavaz, puedes usar ntfs directamente con ntfs-3g, o ext{2,3,4} que hay exploradores para windows
<Allavaz> Ntfs
<Allavaz> Y santo remedio
<Allavaz> Bien
<hashashin> jeje
<Allavaz> Tengo un disco de 300 gb
<Allavaz> Algo va a ir para win, algo para linux y algo de intermediario
<Allavaz> No se como distribuirlo
<Allavaz> Igual despues puedo cambiarlo a mi gusto
<xoanton> mi 12.04 no se actualiza existe alguna solución? por favor
<debsan_> !detalles xoanton
<kubot> xoanton: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<xoanton> kubot: le doy a mostrar actualizaciones y me inicia el "gestor de actualizaciones" mostrandome las actualizaciones que tiene.,le doy a "instalar" me pide la contraseña y me muestra el mensaje de error No se permite instalar paquetes en los que no se confia y dandole a detalles me da estos datos http://paste.ubuntu.com/5724448/
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'le'.
<ariel__> sudo dpkg ---configure -a
<ariel__> tiene pquetes rotos
<ariel__> si sabes como arreglarlos?
<ariel__> utiliza sudo aptitude
<ariel__> o synaptic
<xoanton> ariel__: paquetes rotos?no se como arreglarlos¡ me podias indicar como no sé si lieste el mensaje de kubot
<ariel__> xoanton
<ariel__> synaptic
<ariel__> dale recargar
<ariel__> y luego aplicar actua;izaciones
<xoanton> ariel dime synaptic nos e que es
<ariel__> eres nuevo en ubuntu
<xoanton> ariel__:  e oido hablar de él pero no sé ni para que sirve
<ariel__> bueno
<ariel__> primero
<ariel__> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<xoanton> ariel__: llevo año y medio pero haciendo cositas poco la verdad
<xoanton> ariel__: ok
<ariel__> listo
<ariel__> me avisas cuando lo tenga listo
<ariel__> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<xoanton> ariel__: aptitude listo y synaptic que ya tengo la mas reciente
<ariel__> bueno
<ariel__> di en la terminal
<ariel__> sudo aptitude
<ariel__> me dice si te sale algun aviso
<ariel__> ya
<xoanton> lo copio en pastebin?
<xoanton> ariel__: lo copioi en paste bin o aqui
<ariel__> te salio algun mensaje
<ariel__> en rojo
<ariel__> bueno si no te salio nada
<ariel__> dale
<ariel__> g
<xoanton> ariel__: avisa de paquetes NO EN rojo no
<ariel__> dale
<ariel__> g
<xoanton> ariel__: avisa de paquetes NO EN rojo no
<ariel__> dos veces
<ariel__> g
<ariel__> tienes mal el repositorio de meiubuntu
<ariel__> mediubuntu
<xoanton> ariel__: medibuntu? ese que es tan largo ? y como lo arreglo con yppa-purge?
<ariel__> vulve a instalar ese repositorio
<ariel__> y dale sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<xoanton> ariel__: ok
<ariel__> y si no
<ariel__> puedes instala teamwiewer
<ariel__> y te arreglo el problem
<ariel__> pudiste men suerte
<xoanton> ariel__: instalado medibuntu de nuevo pero aún no me ha salido el aviso de nueva actualizacion, no sé si se ha resuelto el problema
<ariel__> utiliza
<ariel__> aptitude
<ariel__> men
<ariel__> dale
<ariel__> u
<ariel__> luego g doble vez y listo
<ariel__> men
<xoanton> ariel__: peideme intro y luego vuelvo al mismo sitio
<monster> ??? que se traen xoa y ariel... un lavado en seco...
<ariel__> jasjja
<ariel__> soy con blanquedor activo
<xoanton> ariel__: que me pone un fallo
<ariel__> haber men
<ariel__> entrare a tu pc
<ariel__> colocate el teamwiver
<ariel__> y te arreglo eso en un minuto
<xoanton> ariel__: teamwiver ok
<monster> ammmmmmmmm
<xoanton> ariel__: no tengo en el centro de software eso
<ariel__> jjjajjaa
<ariel__> busca en san google
<Exio> eh?
<ariel__> http://www.teamviewer.com/es/index.aspx?pid=google.tv.s.es&gclid=CIyZ6dODxLcCFUyi4AoduBUAtg
<Exio> soporte remoto con teamviewer?
<Exio> que onda?
<ariel__> exio saludos
<Exio> darle acceso a tu pc a alguien en internet sin saber ni quien es
<Exio> ok
<monster> x.X
<xoanton> teamviewer pero eso no me mola nada
<xoanton> oye yo paso me estas vacilando que soy nuevo
<ariel__> jajajja
<monster> yo no se como esta el problema, no puede instalar no se que...
<ariel__> men
<ariel__> hagamus una cosa
<ariel__> sabes entrar a origenes de sftware
<xoanton> ariel__: en el centro de soft
<monster> sudo apt-get update
<xoanton> monster: esta hecho
<ariel__> sudo apt-get upgrade
<ariel__> da esas dos cosas en el terminal
<xoanton> ariel__: tmbien
<monster> y cual es el problema pue..
<xoanton> update y upgrade estan hechos
<ariel__> listo
<ariel__> estas actualizado
<ariel__> trata de instalar  algo
<xoanton> ariel__: ok
<monster> sudo apt-get install virus_troll
<ivedci89-eliricc>  existe virus troll???
<aguitel> pues si
<monster> si pero se conoce con otro nombre...
<monster> impronunciable
<monster> y empieza por w
<ivedci89-eliricc> windows
<ivedci89-eliricc> adiviné?
<monster> ooooo maestro akewey...
<monster> uste si sabe ...
<xoanton> me aparce una estrella un icono de ocho o diez puntas rojo que le doy y me dice que engo 48 actualizaciones disponibles
<monster> y luego...
<xoanton> le doy a instalar
<aguitel> nononono
<aguitel> te explta la pc
<aguitel> se te incendia la casa
<xoanton> aguitel:  ya vale que soy novato pero no TONTO
<xoanton> y no pasa nada
<xoanton> no actualiza
<xoanton> que pasa todos nacisteis aprendidos??? ninguno fué como yo??? un padawan me llamais no es asi???
<monster> pero si ya le diste apt-get update y upgrade.. ya esta actualizada...
<xoanton> monster: no hay 48 actualizaciones por bajar
<monster> claro si al darle apt-get update y upgrade sale puro error, pues naa
<monster> no pues, si ya le diste en la terminal apt-get update apt-get upgrade.. ya esta actualizada
<monster> a menos que la terminal te mandara errores...
<monster> ok??
<monster> diga lo que diga el iconito ese...
<monster> ok
<xoanton> me dijo esto al hacer el update ahora http://paste.ubuntu.com/5724549/
<xoanton> no se que hago mal
<xoanton> ahora no cancele lo deje muerto el icono ese
<xoanton> creo que no trabaja
<xoanton> osi
<monster> repite el apt
<monster> si tienes conección en esa compu verdad.. para empezar...
<xoanton> estoy hablando contigooooo
<monster> puede ser de otra pc...
<monster> digo...
<xoanton> no
<monster> bueno, pue busca el proceso que esta usando apt- como el iconito ese...
<monster> repite el apt-get
<xoanton> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5724560/
<monster> porque claramente te dice que otro lo esta usando...
<monster> E: Non é posíbel bloquear o directorio de administración (/var/lib/dpkg/). Esta usandoo algún outro proceso?
<monster> creo que es claro el menz
#ubuntu-es 2013-06-02
<xoanton> lo que deje pensando que no instala, lo cancelo? o lo dejo? a ver si esta trabajando y actualizando=?
<monster> dime si tienes este  /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<monster> si lo tienes cambia el nombre a /var/lib/apt/lists/lockOLD
<xoanton> monster:  soy nuevo donde miro eso? como cambio el nombre?
<monster> que tan nuevo ???
<xoanton> usandolo año y medio TOCANDOLO meses
<monster> me imagino que sabes usar la terminal...
<monster> un poquito por lo menos
<xoanton> si eso si
<xoanton> monster: si eso si
<monster> pues entonces ls /var/lib/apt/list/lock
<monster> ls ----------------listar....
<monster> no me maten los puristas...
<xoanton> monster:  no hay tal fichero o directorio
<monster> /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<monster> si escribiste bien...
<monster> en la otra me falto una s
<monster> ls /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<xoanton> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5724584/
<monster> existe, por lo tanto sudo cp /var/lib/apt/lists/lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lockOLD
<xoanton> monster: no me dió ningun mensaje
<monster> pues no...
<monster> eso esta ok...
<xoanton> copié y pegúe
<monster> ahora bórralo sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<monster> ok, y dime que tienes un livecd, por las malditas moscas...
<xoanton> monster: ok
<xoanton> tengo no me digas que mee haces ckash
<xoanton> monster:  no me hagas un scrash
<monster> que te hago que?
<xoanton> no me jodas todo el sistema
<monster> no es una posible solución... pero como todo... nada es seguro
<monster> ya lo borraste... aparte es solo la configuración de el apt...
<monster> por eso te pedi que hicieras un respaldo...
<xoanton> monster:  ahi la virgen que me dijeron que la comunidad linux era muy unida
<monster> como mandan los conones...
<monster> virgenes ??????????????? donde..... esas ya no existen...
<xoanton> lo fundamental la tengo en pendrives pero la personalizacion me costó un guevo....
<monster> lo que pasa es que son medio decesperados con las preguntas... preguntamelo a mi...
<monster> ya lo borraste???????????
<xoanton> sudo rm /
<xoanton> si
<monster> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock no eso escalofriante que pusiste...
<monster> realiza otra vez el apt-get update y el upgrade...
<xoanton> monster:  yo me fio, esto es linux, me dijeron que aqui no dabais puñaladas
<monster> pues no te confies mucho, no falta el chabillo de 12 años...
<monster> digo pasa el paste de el apt-get update
<monster> y el upgrade...
<xoanton> raro las ultimas lineas http://paste.ubuntu.com/5724613/
<ariel__> de casualidad alguien me ayuda necesito instalar la rtl8192cu
<ariel__> en ubuntu 13.04
<ariel__> es que el driver que viene nativo no funciona bien en redes con wpa
<monster> xoa ,le diste apt-get update y luego el upgrade...
<xoanton> monster:si
<monster> y si se lo diste daelo otra vez
<monster> pero ya te actualizo... eso es lo importante...
<monster> no?
<monster> ariel ya instalaste los drivers de realtek?
<ariel__> no me los deja instalar
<monster> y claro poner el la lista negra los otros drivers...
<monster> sudo bash install.sh
<xoanton> monster: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5724625/
<ariel__> boy a hacer eso
<ariel__> espereme ya les caigo
<ariel__> haber si se pudo
<monster> xoa , ya se actualizaron la mayhoria...
<ariel__> no me acurdo como colocaren la blaklist
<monster>  etc / modprobe.d / blacklist
<xoanton> entonces lo dejo hasta mañana
<monster> ya puedes instalar cosas...
<monster> sudo apt-get install chevere_chevere
<ariel__> monster
<xoanton> monster: ya podia antes instale calibre cuando me dijisteis
<ariel__> ya coloque en  la lista negra
<ariel__> tengo que reiniciar
<ariel__> para instalar el de realtelk
<monster> que yo sepa no...
<monster> pero nunca esta de mas
<ariel__> vamnos a ver
<ariel__> que pasa
<ariel__> gracias por tu ayuda
<ariel__> no men
<ariel__> no se puede
<monster> en lo que pueda, que tampoco es mucho..
<monster> no se puede que...
<monster> reiniciar...
<ariel__> ya regreso
<xoanton> monster: lo dejo hasta mañana a ver si me sale el icono ese de la estrella y a ver que pasa
<monster> salitre...
<Allavaz_> Hola
<Allavaz_> Ya formatee todo, ya tengo el windows instalado, y me surge otro problema :/
<Allavaz_> Me sale la opcion Instalar Junto a Windows 7, todo bien pero cuando voy a la parte en la que se elige cuanto va para cada SO, se me re tilda el ubiquity
<Allavaz_> bue, se tilda todo el ubiquity ._.
<Allavaz_> no responde a nada, que bronca
<ariel__> no definitiva
<ariel__> ya no se que hacer
<Allavaz_> ?
<ariel__> problemas con wlan  rtl8192cu
<ariel__> no me conecta en redes con wpa
<Allavaz_> :/
<ariel__> este chip viene en una encore 300 usb
<Allavaz_> yo no tengo idea :/
<Allavaz_> ya se, probare reiniciando :P
<luis_> Alguien pude decirme donde encontrar un manual de ubuntu para montar una intrenet modo grafico
<soy_el_pulpo> !stats
<kubot> I have 8 registered users with 13 registered hostmasks; 1 owner and 1 admin.
<soy_el_pulpo> !history
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'history'.
<soy_el_pulpo> !bot
<kubot> kubot es el bot de ayuda de #Ubuntu-es. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Lista de factos: http://ubottu.com/m4v/kubot/factoids.cgi | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ES/kubot
<Aktiff> Hola necesito ayuda lo que sucede es que esta es una instalación limpia de ubuntu sin cosas raras sólo instalé gnome fallback para poner el escritorio clasico, lo hice desde el  centro de software pero veo que la combinación alt tab no funciona sé que puede modificarse con compiz config pero en otra maquina lo hice y generó errores como freezeos  se congelaba o se perdia el entorno grafico al activar aplication switcher como podria
<Aktiff> configurar entonces esto estoy usando ubuntu 12.04 el escritorio es de gnome fallback clasico
<pepin> hola  buenass
<pepin> queria hacer una  pregunta   sobre  ubuntu  13.04
<pepin> me ha  desparecido  de la barra  superior el reloj y el  calendario ,,,,,
<pepin> alguien sabe  como volver a  recuperarlo  ??  graciass
<mimecar> ¿qué has hecho antes de que desaparecieran?
<pepin> la verdad   no s e   bien q  hize
<mimecar> abre una consola e instala el metapaquete ubuntu-desktop
<pepin> creo q  purge  alguna libreria ??
<pepin> eso ya  lo  he  hecho  ,,, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-destop
<mimecar> si sigue el fallo con todos los paquetes necesarios
<pepin> pero sigue sin  aparecer
<mimecar> tendrás que pensar qué librería has purgado y si tienes ppa
<pepin> pues  ni  idea
<pepin> en fin   gracias
<mimecar> pon la salida en pastebin de sudo apt-get update
<pepin> quieres  decir   poner eso en  la  terminal ???
<pepin> sudo apt-get update  ??
<mimecar> sí
<pepin> vale  ahora  os  cuento
<pepin> hecho el update  ,,,pero  no veo nada   ,,,quizas  habra q  cerrar  sesion  o  reiniciar  ??  no  ?
<mimecar> tienen que salirte un monton de líneas
<pepin> bueno  la  terminal  ha  hecho  su  trabajo  y ay  finalizo el  update
<mimecar> pon todo el texto que salga en pastebin
<pepin> ya  finalizo
<pepin> te  refieres a  q  copie  loq  pone  l  hacer el update  ??
<mimecar> todo el texto que sale desde que pones el comando
<pepin> copiar  todo  ???
<mimecar> si quieres ayuda, copia todo el texto en pastebin que sale con el comando
<mimecar> si no puedes hacerlo, hemos acabado
<pepin> Obj http://es.archive.ubuntu.com raring Release.gpg
<pepin> Obj http://extras.ubuntu.com raring Release.gpg
<pepin> Obj http://ppa.launchpad.net raring Release.gpg
<pepin> Obj http://security.ubuntu.com raring-security Release.gpg
<pepin> Obj http://es.archive.ubuntu.com raring-updates Release.gpg
<pepin> Obj http://dl.google.com stable Release.gpg
<pepin> Obj http://es.archive.ubuntu.com raring/main amd64 Packages
<pepin> Obj https://private-ppa.launchpad.net raring Release.gpg
<pepin> Obj http://es.archive.ubuntu.com raring/restricted amd64 Packages
<pepin> Obj http://ppa.launchpad.net raring Release.gpg
<pepin> Obj http://security.ubuntu.com raring-security/universe amd64 Packages
<pepin> Obj http://es.archive.ubuntu.com raring/universe amd64 Packages
<mimecar> pepin, usa pastebin por favor
<mimecar> !paste pepin
<kubot> pepin: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> si no sabes usar pastebin, PREGUNTA
<pepin> perdonarrr
<MrTulias> Buenas. Para desinstalar un programa, ¿cómo quito también los que se instalaron con él?
<MrTulias> Si no me fijé en los que se instalaron, ¿cómo los localizo?
<NePtUnO> Hola! tengo un problema para poder usar mi stick usb para ver la TDT en el pc. Uso Linux Mint y Xubuntu, en Xubuntu me aparece para descargar el firmware para dvb, lo instalo y no tengo problemas, me funciona con el kaffeine
<NePtUnO> pero en Linux Mint no me aparece los del firmware y no consigo echarlo a andar
<NePtUnO> ¿qué puedo hacer? si hago lsusb el sistema me lo reconoce, pero no funciona ni con kaffeine no con me-tv
<abailarri> Hola. Hace un rato el rat
<abailarri> ón me ha dejado de funcionar
<abailarri> deja de funcionar cuando inicio sesion
<abailarri> en la pantalla de inicio de sesion funciona bien. Alguna sugerencia?
<novato> buenas tardes
<novato> auda para instalar drupal y programar web site
<debsan> novato, drupal se instala desde los repositorios.
<Jorguito> buenas tardes, tengo problemas para conectara mi VPS. Necesito agregar las DNS de Google a mi conexion ya que eh descubierto desde Windows que agragando las DNS de Google puedo conectar, pero en Ubuntu por alguna razon no puedo hacerlo.
<Jorguito> Estoy en conexiones de red, puse para editar mi wifi y luego nose que seleccionar... Si automatico o solo direcciones automaticas
<RYDeN> hola, un buen programa de benchmark de aceleradora grafica q m recomienden?
<Exio> xonotic
<NePtUnO> ¿como puedo añadir el firmware de mi tarjeta de tdt al Linux Mint? en Xubuntu si me deja instalarlos desde controladores adicionales
<mimecar> en Mint, preguntando en su canal
<NePtUnO> no hay canales de mint en español
<mimecar> entonces pregunta en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<mimecar> y es posible que alguien responda
<NePtUnO> va a estar dificil
<Allavaz> Por favor, ayuda sumamente urgente
<Allavaz> estoy por instalar mint, quiero crear una particion que sirva para intercambiar datos entre Windows 7 y Mint, como la creo en el instalador?
<Allavaz> en ninguna parte sale NTFS
<mimecar> usa fat32
<Allavaz> seguro? pero dicen que NTFS es mejor
<Allavaz> bueno
<Allavaz> dios la he liado
<mimecar> si no te sale ntfs, tendrás que usar fat32
<Allavaz> ah
<Allavaz> me dice can't have a partition outside the disc!!!!
<Allavaz> y no me deja salir
<Allavaz> toco ok y sale el cartel de nuevo!
<mimecar> tienes un backup de todos los datos?
<Allavaz> na, igual acabo de instalar windows 7
<Allavaz> soo quiero cancelar esa orden
<mimecar> ...
<Allavaz> de ampliar la ntfs al disco total
<Allavaz> me pase de la raya
<Allavaz> y me dice que no puedo amplicar mas alla del disco y pongo ok y me sale de nuevo el cartel
<Allavaz> ampliar*
<Allavaz> bueno
<Allavaz> termine el proceso con el monitor
<mimecar> menos mal que era muy urgente la duda,...
<Allavaz> para mi si
<Allavaz> bueno, quiza no
<Allavaz> ._.
<mimecar> la próxima vez usa el canal de Mint
<Allavaz> pero es lo mismo
<Allavaz> ubuntu, mint son lo mismo
<mimecar> que tengan la misma base no quiere decir que se comporten igual
<Allavaz> puede ser, conoces algun canal de mint en español?
<mimecar> no
<Allavaz> ok gracias, de ultima instalo "junto a Windows 7" tal como me dice y listo, no me hago problema
<mimecar> la otra opción es que preguntes en #ubuntu-es-cafe y es posible que alguien responda
<Allavaz> No hay problema. una pregunta, si por ejemplo, instalo ubuntu 13.04 junto a windows 7 todo bien, y quiero desinstalar completamente Ubuntu, solo borro las particiones donde este ubuntu y ya?
<Allavaz> el grub desaparecera?
<mimecar> grub se mantendrá
<mimecar> y te quedarás sin poder arrancar tu sistema
<Allavaz> oh
<Allavaz> y entonces como se haria?
<mimecar> reinstalando el MBR de windows
<NePtUnO> Allavaz:  estoy igual que tu
<Allavaz> jaja
<NePtUnO> no hay canales de mint en español
<Allavaz> en Gparted si se pueden hacer particiones NTFS
<NePtUnO> manda el windows al demonio XD ese es el mayor virus que existe
<NePtUnO> a mi nbo hacia mas que crearme conflictos con mis particiones de linux y terminé eliminandolo completamente
<NePtUnO> después de eso no he vuelvo a tener ningún problema
<Allavaz> lo necesito para ciertas cosas
<Allavaz> no es cuestion de eliminarlo y ya
<NePtUnO> puedes usar virtual box
<Allavaz> no tengo 16 gb de ram
<Allavaz> era una pavada desinstalar ubuntu
<Allavaz> solo necesitas una iso que te borre el grub y te devuelva el MBR
<Allavaz> luego en windows borras todas las particiones linuxeras y listo
<Allavaz> no hay tanta ciencia
<NePtUnO> yo la verdad que windows no lo uso para nada
<NePtUnO> afortunadamente no lo necesito pero si me hiciese falta usaría el virtualbox
<Allavaz> quiza Mint no lea mi impresora
<Allavaz> por eso necesitare windows
<Allavaz> no puedo tirarlo a la basura
<Allavaz> por cierto, la opcion Instalar junto a Windows 7, que hace?
<NePtUnO> mmm...todo es cuestion de probar
<NePtUnO> lo que hace es que te da la opción de elegir cuanta capacidad de disco duro quieres para cada sistema
<Allavaz> claro
<Allavaz> pero que particiones hace y de que tamaño?
<Allavaz> eso nunca se sabe jaja
<NePtUnO> te hace una particion para arrancar con el sistema que quiras
<NePtUnO> quieras
<mimecar> como la duda no es de ubuntu, pasar a cage
<mimecar> cafe
<Allavaz> ok
#ubuntu-es 2014-05-26
<AlbMeton> Ojala puedan ayudarme estoy tratando de instalar una tarjeta sangoma para telonica, al parecer mi kernel era version 3 y se necsitaba 2.6, baje la version del kernel y la instale, acto seguido despues de la instalación del kernel y casi al finalizar la instalación de la tarjeta, arroja el siguiente error
<AlbMeton> http://pastebin.com/77tjcwLc
<AlbMeton> que puede ser ?
 * x-mint  b dias...
<DELLtra> nas o/
<erAbuelo> buenas
<DELLtra> nas o/
<erAbuelo> hi
<kr1pter> hola buen dia camaradas
<kr1pter> alguien sabe si se puede recuperar el area de intercambio una ves que windows la borro
<erAbuelo> creala de nuevo
<kr1pter> ya arregle el bot pero al instalar mi ubuntu nose porque e aparece como desconocida el area de intercambio swap
<kr1pter> pero no pasara nada_
<mimecar> si estás seguro que esa partición es de swap formateala
<kr1pter> erAbuelo como puedo mandarte una foto de mis particiones para que las veas?
<erAbuelo> kr1pter: mira lo que te puso mimecar
<kr1pter> si lo estoy por que al instalar ubuntu 14.04 junto a windows 8.1 le di 12GB
<kr1pter> ok
<kr1pter> pero nose si hacerlo desde live cd o desde gparted que tengo instalado en mi ubuntu
<erAbuelo> da igual, desde donde quieras
<kr1pter> ok y no tendra repercuciones al grub o alguna otra cosa?
<erAbuelo> no
<kr1pter> ok entonces desde el gparted que tengo ya instalado solo le doy formato de ext4 y ya es todo verdad?
<erAbuelo> no
<erAbuelo> formato swap
<kr1pter> ok pero creo no me aparece
<ivedci89-desktop> kr1pter:  lo que debes hacer es crear una particion swap tomando nota de que dispositivo es, ejemplo: /dev/sda5.... e ir al /etc/fstab y fijarte que swap sea, /dev/sda5 de lo contrario modificar para que lo sea... luego tomar nota del UUID que figura para swap en el /etc/fstab, entonces vas a gparted y modificas el UUID de tu nueva particion swap.
<erAbuelo> ivedci89-desktop: eso es ganas de liarla, la verdad
<kr1pter> hoo ya ok pero es que no se muy bien si sea la indicada se que es la /sda6
<ivedci89-desktop> motivo: linux usa al archvo /etc/fstab para localizar las particiones que usará y montarlas adecuadamente... para esto necesita saber el UUID y ruta de dispositivo de cada particion.
<kr1pter> como puedo mandar una foto por aqui para que vean como esta es que me salen 2 areas desconocidas
<kr1pter> en negro y dice uknow
<mimecar> !imagebin kr1pter
<kubot> kr1pter: Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<kr1pter> ok
<mimecar> ivedci89-desktop, las particiones también se pueden montar con el dispositivo
<ivedci89-desktop> erAbuelo:  en caso de que kr1pter rehaga una swap tendrá otro UUID entonces el sistema no la reconocera ni la usara
<erAbuelo> no discuto, solo digo que lo lias mucho
<ivedci89-desktop> mimecar: si, pero no desde fstab
<erAbuelo> porque no?
<mimecar> ivedci89-desktop, si que se puede
<kr1pter> ok miren es asi como estan las particiones
<kr1pter> http://imagebin.org/311832
<ivedci89-desktop> fstab necesita UUID... sino para lo pondrían al uuid esta en vano en todas las ditros existentes!!!!?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> que se use el UUID no quiere decir que sea la única opción
<erAbuelo> ivedci89-desktop: no deduzcas cosas que no entiendes :)
<kr1pter> la dev/sda6 es donde recuerdo haver hecho el area de intercambio en la instalacion de ubuntu
<ivedci89-desktop> buen punto erAbuelo
<kr1pter> pero una ves que windows me elimino el grub y al recuperarlo me puso asi en desconocido esa particion
<erAbuelo> no puedo verlo esta red no me permite acceder a imagebin
<mimecar> imagebin sale como web no fiable
<erAbuelo> lo mas simple es con mkswap reformatear la particion que tengas asignado a swap
<kr1pter> si exacto ami igual no me dejabapero le di en exepcion
<erAbuelo> en mi caso es la red la que me capa el acceso
<kr1pter> o no hay otra de estas para subirlo?
<ivedci89-desktop> yo lo pude ver.
<ivedci89-desktop> y es firefox quien bloquea
<erAbuelo> no, es mi red
<erAbuelo> da igual, eso no viene al caso, cual es el dispositivo de tamaño 12gb ?
<ivedci89-desktop> kr1pter:  si yo en tu lugar lo formatearía
<ivedci89-desktop> como swap
<kr1pter> es que el que el sda6
<kr1pter> es el que le asigne 12GB porque decia el tuto que le asignara lo doble de ram
<mimecar> kr1pter, no exactamente
<mimecar> esa regla es para cuando tienes poca RAM
<mimecar> con 6 GB sería suficiente
<ivedci89-desktop> vanal el turorial debe tener unos 10 años
<erAbuelo> kr1pter: sudo mkswap /dev/sda6
<erAbuelo> si quieres hibernar, necesitar el tamaño de ram, el resto con mas de 4g sobra
<kr1pter> hoo ok esque eso no lo sabia
<erAbuelo> ahora ya lo sabes :)
<kr1pter> aver vere si lo puedo subir en otro que no este infectado
<kr1pter> este es el nuevo link
<kr1pter> http://picpaste.com/pantallazo1-isXlsdy4.png
<kr1pter> esta limpio
<erAbuelo> ciao
<mimecar> no modifiques sda3
<kr1pter> ok
<kr1pter> entonces solo formateo desde gparted y ya es todo verdad_
<mimecar> luego tendrás que montar la partición en el fstab
<kr1pter> no entiendo eso ultimo?
<kr1pter> como hacerlo
<kr1pter> :(
<mimecar> ya has formateado la partición?
<ivedci89-desktop> (15:05:56) mimecar: luego tendrás que montar la partición en el fstab
<ivedci89-desktop> (14:50:58) erAbuelo: ivedci89-desktop: eso es ganas de liarla, la verdad
<kr1pter> no aun no es que andaba leyeno que es mkswap
<kr1pter> pero es mejor formatearla con gparted verdad?
<ivedci89-desktop> http://process-641766.webuda.com/fstab.html
<Alex_26> Buenas noches. Alguien tiene conocimientos de tcl?
<DELLtra> squid ?
<DELLtra> disculpa me confundi con acl
<metalus> a las buenas noches
<cousteau> Alex_26, yo vi un poquito de Tcl
<cousteau> hay un canal de Tcl, pero es en inglés
<neterminator> Hola amigos!! ¿A alguien más le ha pasado lo mismo: cuando se me abre una ventana nueva, en algunas ocasiones la barra de menú (donde están los botones de cerrar, minimizar, maximizar) se sitúa debajo de la barra principal de escritorio (donde se encuentra el wifi, notificaciones, reloj, y botón de apagar), y resulta que no puedo descender la ventana para poder clicar en minimizar o cerrar. A alguien también le pasa? Yo tengo Ubuntu 14.04 
<kr1pter> hola a todos camaradas
<kr1pter> alguien sabe como reparar los problemas de conexion a internet de ubuntu 14.04 es que nose creo que esta distro tiene muchas fallas
<kr1pter> aun
<kr1pter> soy algo nuevo en esto y aun nose bien que es lo que pasa con este sistema me trae un poco de problemillas pero espero se puedan solucionar
<ivedci89-desktop> de dónde proviene el saludo "camaradas" ??? perdon mi ignorancia!
<kr1pter> de mexico jej hola que tal hace rato estube por aqui pero nose que paso que mi lap ya no jalo el internet y lo tube que instalar ubuntu en una pc de escritorio
<DELLtra> kr1pter,   se mas especifico para poder ayudarte
<kr1pter> si lo que pasa es que instale apenas ubuntu 14.04 y windows 8.1 en una laptop toshiba y todo estaba bien y nose porque desde hace rato no se puede conectar bien mi lap por cable eternet y por wifi
<kr1pter> trato de actualizar el sistema y me dice que revise mi conexion a internet
<kr1pter> y aveces cargan las cosas y aveces no
<kr1pter> ademas de no dejarme instar nada de compiz y por eso decidi instalar en mi pc de nuevo ubuntu para meterme a este chat e googleado y me salen para otras distros
<kr1pter> pero no para esta nose realmente que pasa a ubuntu
<kr1pter> y se desconecta despues de un tiempo del wifi y ya no se conecta de nuevo
<kr1pter> lo tengo que hacer manualmente
<DELLtra> uhm chispas e visto en este mismo foto esos problemas de tarjeta en la wifi
<DELLtra> que se conecta por un rato y se desconecta
<kr1pter> yo pense que ubuntu lo liberaban hasta que fuera asi sin errores o no sera que lo actualizan demaiado rapido y por ello jala muchos errores?
<kr1pter> si nose que pase
<DELLtra> lspci
<DELLtra> para ver que tarjeta tienes
<kr1pter> ok
<DELLtra> lo mejor es que conectes por cable hasta solucionar el problema de la wifi
<kr1pter> me sale esto cuando ingreso el comando
<kr1pter> 01:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter (rev 01)
<kr1pter> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 05)
<kr1pter> ok la conectare al eternet
<neterminator> Ya está, mi problema del menú de la ventana que se colocaba debajo del menú principal del escritorio ya lo solucioné. Gracias de todos modos.
<kr1pter> ahorita me trate de conectar y e saco
<kr1pter> por wifi
<kr1pter> nose que pasa con ubuntu creo que aun tiene muchos bugs
<kr1pter> esta nueva vercion :(
<neterminator> no todas los hardwares son compatibles con Linux... pero en una tarjeta de wifi o de internet... me sorprenda que tenga problemas de hardware en Ubuntu, kr1pter
<neterminator> yo también tengo un Realtek y no tengo problemas de conexión
<neterminator> tanto de ethernet (por cable) y wifi
<kr1pter> si esta raro de hecho tambien siento este ubuntu muy lento y no se conecta bien
<kr1pter> nose a que se deba
<DELLtra> la version del chipset
<DELLtra> RTL8188CE
<DELLtra> modelo
<kr1pter> nose como sacar el modelo aver pasare e foto lo que me arroja
<kr1pter> es una laptop thosiba
<DELLtra> si
<DELLtra> ya me imagino
<kr1pter> http://picpaste.com/pics/wifi-YUallVip.1401148549.png
<kr1pter> me manda eso y si me deja ahorita conectarme a paginas web pero tarda demaciado en cargar
<kr1pter> mi internet es de 20MB
<kr1pter> y me sale eso de hehco ahorita subi la foto por medio de la lap
<kr1pter> y como que tarda en responder el sistema ademas de luego que abro ciertos programas se traba todo
<kr1pter> tengo ubuntu 14.04 de 64 bits
<neterminator> qué raro
<neterminator> la verdad no sabría ayudarte. En temas de hardware todavía me queda lejos
<neterminator> pero... has intentado ir a la página de Realtek e instalar el driver adecuado para Linux?
<kr1pter> no aun no pero es buena idea
<neterminator> es que, por lo que hoy, todavía en la versión de 64 bits no está muy desarrollado. Yo tengo el de 32 bits
<neterminator> cuánta memoria ram tiene tu ordenador, kr1pter?
#ubuntu-es 2014-05-27
<kr1pter> tiene 6GB
<neterminator> ah
<neterminator> ok
<kr1pter> y 640GB en disco duro
<neterminator> entonces, sí, tenías que poner en la versión de 64 bits
<kr1pter> y un vision A6 de AMD
<neterminator> si
<neterminator> tienes buen hardware
<DELLtra> uhm
<neterminator> mmm, sólo eso, el hardware de wifi y ethernet?? o algo más?
<kr1pter> si la puse pero nose que pase no sera que sacan demaciado pronto las distribuciones y eso trae muchos errores consigo_
<neterminator> no creo que sea por eso
<neterminator> es más bien por la versión de 64 btis
<neterminator> bits...
<neterminator> aún tienen que pulir y trabajar más en las versiones de 64 bits
<neterminator> pero en las de 32 bits sin problemas. al menos a mi hasta ahora.
<kr1pter> hoo ya si yo de hecho cuando sea grande queiro estudiar para eso pero aun nose muchas cosas por eso empeze con esto aver que tal jalaba y creo no hay muchos foros deesta vercion
<neterminator> Tal vez, estoy pensándolo, esté relacionado con la configuración del Kernel con la tarjeta de internet, ya que la imagen de 64bits a lo mejor deja desactivado para el tuyo, y por eso, tal vez, el kernel no trabaja bien con tu tarjeta gráfica
<neterminator> es una posibilidad lógica de la causa
<kr1pter> si tal ves pero es dificil arreglar el kernel_
<kr1pter> ?
<neterminator> de todas formas, kr1pter, te lo digo por mi experiencia, no te agobies. Poco a poco, aprende, al final te darás con la solución
<neterminator> requiere mucha lectura
<neterminator> y saber en lo que haces cada momento
<kr1pter> es que un amigo me recomendo linux para poder aprender mas yo de hehco nose uchas cosas pero si deseo aprender lo mas que se pueda
<neterminator> mi consejo, si es sólo la tarjeta de internet, te recomiendo que vayas a la pagina realtek y descarga, si es que lo hay, el driver e instálalo
<neterminator> Por supuesto, en Linux es un mundo. Es un juego como de rompecabezas constante. NO se acaba nunca, siempre hay sorpresas que descubrir. Por eso, Linux mola
<kr1pter> jaja si eso dicen aunque aveces creo que tiene mas errores que windows o mac pero como dices es cuestion de tiempo y leer talves
<neterminator> Linux es para mentes pensantes. Pero también son aptos para todo el mundo. Supongo que tu, kr1pter, eres un usuario reciente de Ubuntu. Tómatelo con calma. Porque todo lo que sabes de Windows no servirá para nada en Linux
<kr1pter> hoo ya ok
<kr1pter> y no existe una vercion asi super estable que no tenga fallas
<neterminator> Windows controla al usuario, y cuando hay un pantallazo azul, te cierra el programa y a tomar por el culo. Pero en Linux no pasa eso. Te dice qué falló y lo solucionas. Pero créame, tu caso es muy muy raro. Por tanto, no es un problema frecuente.
<kr1pter> y que dure muhco tiempo como en windows y que todo lo aga automatico?
<neterminator> La LTS suele ser la más estable
<neterminator> las versiones, como en este Ubuntu 14.04 es LTS, es decir, duran mucho tiempo sin tener que actualizar a una versión superior. Suelen ser las más estables
<kr1pter> si es que por lo que lei ubunntu se actualiza o sale otra distro cada 6 meses y yo creo que deberia salir cada 2 años o algo asi minimo ya que salen medio inestables las de 64 bits
<neterminator> esto de cada 6 meses, es la version ordinaria. Las LTS salen más tiempo
<neterminator> consulta en la wikipedia
<neterminator> yo ahora no puedo decirte, tengo internet muy lento, ya que uso desde un USB de internet, lo cual limita mucho la velocidad
<kr1pter> si es que creo que actualizar muy seguido una distro tienta al usuario a actualizar su version pensando que es mejor y aveces creo no sucede asi
<kr1pter> :/
<chilicuil> en linux tambien existen esos pantallazos, son negros y se llaman kernel panics, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel_panic, de hecho no solo windows, osx tambien y todos los sistemas operativos modernos y no especializados los tienen
<neterminator> si
<neterminator> chilicuil, de todas formas, es muy raro. A mi no se me ha pasado nunca
<neterminator> a no ser que toque algo en el kernel
<kr1pter> es mejor sacar una vercion aunque tarde algo estabe y de calidad que 10 que tengan cientos de fallos
<chilicuil> neterminator: a mi un monton de veces, es normal, no se ha inventado software sin bugs, si van a usar linux que no sea por una superioridad tecnica no existente
<neterminator> ah
<kr1pter> talves por eso no se animan muchos a usar linux por lo que tardamos en aprender a slucionar todos los problemas :S
<neterminator> pues que raro. A mi nunca me pasó un kernel panic
<neterminator> el problema de muchos es que no quieren tomar tiempo en leer, aprender, y a usar lógica
<kr1pter> pero no que linux es mucho mejor que el resto del software mundial?
<neterminator> deben de pensar que Linux todo se soluciona con un clic del ratón
<neterminator> como lo hacía en Windows
<chilicuil> eso es falso en todos los sentidos, ni tiene un modelo de seguridad mas avanzado, ni tiene mas aplicaciones, ni tiene menos bugs.., tiene ciertas cualidades, si!, pero en mi opinion depende mucho de tus necesidades.., como vas a usar la computadora
<neterminator> mira, échate un vistado kr1pter, tal vez puede ayudarte, como orientación: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<neterminator> a lo mejor no es tu modelo, pero al menos, sabes las técnicas que hacen
<chilicuil> a mi me va genial, pero mis necesidades no son muchas y estan mejor cubiertas por los programas tradicionales de unix.., pero cada persona es diferente
<kr1pter> si aveces no les gusta leer o no tienen el tiempo para hacerlo depende pero si me gusta mas linux
<chilicuil> lo que es una mentira, y que muchas personas usan es suponer que linux es tecnicamente superior.., eso eso falso
<kr1pter> ok
<kr1pter> entonces que ventajas tiene usar linux o windows o mac?
<neterminator> Linux puede estudiar el código de un software, mejorarlo y explorarlo. En Windows y en Apple no te lo permiten
<kr1pter> que caso tiene usar linux si no es mejor que windows :/ yo por eso lo instale
<neterminator> además, en Linux tomas tú el control en todo: en tráfico de internet, software, etc...
<neterminator> es muy personalizable Linux, una ventaja incuestionable frente a Windows o Apple
<kr1pter> yo pense que era superior en todo linux :(
<chilicuil> tambien esta la idealizacion del software libre, pero a menos que tengan un escuadron de ingenieros detras, de poco te sirve esa libertad, quien va a ser la persona que haga un fork de firefox porque las ultimas versiones son muy malas, o del kernel de linux?, muy pocas..,
<kr1pter> y que estaba en lo correcto por eso lo instale ya me senti algo mal
<kr1pter> no apoyo los monopolios pero windws 8.1 no he visto que tenga muchos fallos y ademas su aspecto mejoro vastante al de los demas
<neterminator> pues si quieres pudes volver a Windows, si no estás cómodo en Linux
<chilicuil> kr1pter: si windows cumple todas tus necesidades no veo razon para que migres.., incluso en seguridad windows va años delante de linux.., en linux aun estamos peleandonos entre selinux y apparmor, mientras en windows tienen sistemas de ACL hace años
<kr1pter> es que yo queria provar algo diferente
<neterminator> mira, relacionado con tu modelo wifi: ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2146803‎
<kr1pter> que es el ACL?
<kr1pter> ok lo checare
<chilicuil> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Access_control_list kr1pter
<neterminator> chilicuil, no todo el mundo tiene dinero para comprar Windows, y para usar el 8 es necesario comprar un portátil nuevo si el que tiene ha venido con Vista, como mucho. Eso es un punto negativo para Microsoft. Por eso, yo, sí o sí, por motivos económicos uso Linux. Cumple todo lo que necesito, y libre, sin virus ni nada, siendo consciente en donde me meto por internet
<kr1pter> pero windows lo regalan en las escualas o se puede crackear
<kr1pter> pero si tiene nose mas cosas faciles aveces
<neterminator> crackear es un riesgo que no pienso tolerar, por ello acarrea virus y fallas de seguridad
<chilicuil> neterminator: si, tienes razon, tanto windows como osX cuestan dinero, eso es una desventaja para ellos al compararlos contra Linux donde casi todo es gratis a menos que uses Redhat, no tengo nada contra linux, soy usuario ferviente de ubuntu desde hace 7 años, pero hay que reconocer que no es la santa panacea
<kr1pter> pero hay crack que son buenos y no hacen nada malo
<neterminator> yo usé hace tiempo, intenté crackear el window 8, y ninguno me funcionó. Sólo parcialmente.
<kr1pter> no se supone que mac es una distro unix?
<neterminator> así que, hoy en día crackear windows 8 es chungo y molesto
<kr1pter> si hay uno yo lo tengo crackeado es el final
<chilicuil> kr1pter: si, es una version de unix propietaria
<kr1pter> no ya hay uno que si lo hace y hasta office 2013 y lo deja full sin fallos de nada y hasta puedes instalar las actualizaciones de ambos sin problemas
<neterminator> y en ese crack, es de por vida?? o tiene que renovar el crackeo cada tiempo?
<neterminator> de todas formas, no me gustan los cracks
<neterminator> es un riesgo inecesario
<kr1pter> pero si quieres te lo omento en privado no quiero hacer tampoco mucha promocion a windows jeje ya que trato de hacer algo diferente si es de por vida en ambs
<kr1pter> yo lo tengo
<kr1pter> si queires te lo paso
<kr1pter> lo deja asi  100% activado
<neterminator> ok, gracias, de momento no lo necesito
<neterminator> en fin, procura no tirar la toalla con Ubuntu
<neterminator> tómatelo con tiempo
<kr1pter> ok pero si hasta te deja instalar los servipack y todo y todas las actualizaciones de seguridad
<kr1pter> todo full
<neterminator> también conviene probar otras distribuciones, como OpenSUSE, igual te va mejor, incluso son más estables que Ubuntu
<kr1pter> si eso are ademas se veinteresante esto de reparar el sistema
<kr1pter> si es que hay muchas cosas aun que saber
<neterminator> bueno, me voy
<neterminator> Ciao
 * x-mint  b. dias...
 * xoan buenas
<MarioMey> Hola, gente. Hace unos días usé el comando xkbset, que es para emular el mouse con el keypad... y quedó activado por siempre. Para desactivarlo tengo que hacer xkbeset -m... pero quiero desactivarlo forever. ¿Cómo hago?
<Davidmarcos> Hola, estoy en Ubuntu 11.04 y necesito ayuda para un tema del Wifi, alguien puede ayudarme? Gracias
<ragutierrez> Hola, una pregunta... alguien sabe desencriptar el home???
<ragutierrez> he leido algunos foros, pero no me funciona
<mimecar> ¿has cifrado tu carpeta de usuario en la instalación?
<ragutierrez> mimecar: exacto, pero no me di cuenta. Y realicé una nueva instalacion de SO y dejé el home sin formatear. Ahora no puedo observar los archivos que tenía. todos estan encriptados
<ragutierrez> Ahora tengo Debian instalado en mi computador
<mimecar> eso lo complica
<mimecar> tendrás que iniciar con un live cd de ubuntu
<Anastar> Hola
<Juanknight> H
<Juanknight> Aja Deci Algo
<Juanknight> Ocsi Se Marcho
<Anastar> holaaaaaa
<omar> Hola a todos!!!!!
<skyn3t> Hi Omar
<omar> Consulta: Monté imagen con gmountiso, pero al desmontar por medio de la aplicasión  me queda el ícono en el escritorio y no hay caso de volver a montar otra imagen
<omar> Alguna ayuda con eso?
<omar> skyn3t,  hola, cómo andás che!
<skyn3t> disculpa, mi internet anda muy lento y no puedo hacer consultas. gmountiso es por terminal o gráfico, omar?
<skyn3t> bien, Omar. Mas bien regular, ando muy mal con tos. Pero bueno.
<omar> skyn3t, dale miel e infusión de palto. Gmountiso  gráfico
<skyn3t> ok
<omar> la terminal aún es una cosa rara para mi
<skyn3t> dices, que has montado una imagen iso. Luego, desmontaste la imagen, y todavía sigue el icono? pero, la imagen iso todavía sigue?
<omar> skyn3t,  nop, la imagen estaba en un disco externo, también lo retiré y sigue el ícono
<skyn3t> ok. he tomado miel, pero lo del palto no sé si habrá. Estoy en España
<omar> en españa también hay paltas master, mi esposa es de Plencia
<skyn3t> Palencia
<skyn3t> pero, has dado en expulsar la imagen, omar? Porque así a secas retirar, puede que sea por eso que todavía sigue. Si te fijas, con clic derecho, pues hay una opción que dice "Expulsar".
<omar> Así se dirá en español, jejejeje porque ella dice plencia, es vasca jejejeje
<skyn3t> ah.... claro. Vale, si. No caí en cuenta que es vasca. Ok.Jaja
<skyn3t> o bien, si accedes al icono, por navegador de archivos, como Nautilus, verás que sigue una ruta al estilo de /mnt/dev... o algo así. Pues puedes expulsarlo a través del comando en la terminal: "eject ruta_de_la_imagen_iso" Sin comillas, claro.
<mimecar> una imagen ISO no tiene un dispositivo asociado
<omar> mmm lo intentaré, lamentablemente ahora me llegó un alumno (soy maestro de piano) luego intentaré y si te encuentro te cuento cómo me va
<skyn3t> mimecar, cierto, pero si usa a través del mount, ya se comporta como un dispositivo. No?
<mimecar> en las ISO no
<mimecar> sudo mount -o loop archivo.iso /media/loquesea
<skyn3t> dirigido a una carpeta, como /mnt/montadoiso es como si fuera el dvd. Por tanto, para expulsar la imagen iso, se usa umount /mnt/montadoiso
<mimecar> con eso lo montas, no usas un dispositivo
<skyn3t> y se desmonta
<skyn3t> ah
<skyn3t> vale
<skyn3t> entonces, con eject no funcionaría
<skyn3t> tiene que ser entonces, con umount
<skyn3t> omar, cuando vuelvas, intenta con umount, no con eject
<omar> ok, tenkiu
<skyn3t> tenkiu?? Es japonés?
<omar> skyn3t, jejejejeje es chino mandarín
<skyn3t> oooooooooh!!!! Qué culto eres, Omar. Me inclino a tus pies, mi sublime
<metalus> hola kubunteros
#ubuntu-es 2014-05-28
 * xoan buenas
 * x-mint  b. tardes ?
<pintaBits> buenos dias
<pintaBits> utilizo una webcam Logitech con Ekiga y Ubuntu 14.04 LTS . Todo funciona perfectamente, pero el video de la webcam sale invertido (flip horizontal). He intentado corregir esto con el v4l2ucp, pero el port para Ubuntu no tiene opciones de flip horizontal / vertical .  He buscado por google y no veo nada que sirva.
<pintaBits> Se os ocurre algo para poder hacer flip horizontal a la imagen de una webcam ?
<pintaBits> gracias por adelantado.
<dosfin> Hola a todos, alguno que tenga experiencia con ldap???
<dosfin> necesito hacer lo siguiente
<dosfin> tengo usuarios en un Domio con Window$ 2003 y necesito autenticar mi subversion
<dosfin> pude lograr autenticar contra una OU, pero necesito hacerlo con un grupo específico
<dosfin> la configuración de Apache es la siguiente
<dosfin> http://pastebin.com/BxdjsDiS
<DELLtra> nas o/
<Mudosky> Hola ¿qué tal? tengo una duda
<Mudosky> ¿cómo  le hago para compartir carpetas entre usuarios de la misma pc?
<kurama10> dales permisos a las carpetas
<kurama10> para que otros usuarios puedan verla
<kurama10> o puedes agragarlos al grupo al que perteneces
<Mudosky> ¿cómo le hago? lo que pasa es que estoy usando Elementary os
<Mudosky> ¿sólo le doy permiso de lectura?
<DELLtra> agregalos al mismo grupo
<kurama10> mmmmm
<kurama10> Mudosky: https://www.google.com.mx/#q=manual+de+permisos+linux+
<Mudosky> no más no hallo cómo, en la configuración de usuarios no me deja hacer nada de eso
<Mudosky> Ok voy checando
<tout_> buenas tardes
<tout_> alguien me puede echar una mano con museeq?
<mimecar> pregunta directamente
<tout_> es un programa para descargar mp3 qe usa la red soulseek, es un demonio y un front end
<tout_> lo he configurado siguiendo un tutorial, tanto el demonio cono el front end
<tout_> y hace amago de descargar y entonces dice " remote:failed"
<tout_> qe puede estar mal?
<mimecar> ¿qué tutorial estás siguiendo?
<tout_> ahora te digo
<tout_> http://losapuntesdetux.blogspot.com.es/2013/06/como-instalar-y-configurar-museek.html
<mimecar> busca un artículo más reciente
<tout_> vale
<mimecar> que sea para Ubuntu 14.04
<mimecar> tout_, estabas usando un tutorial que es para otra distribución
<tout_> si
<tout_> es verdad, me he saltado esa parte
<tout_> pero si, menciona otras distribuciones
<mimecar> usa un tutorial de ubuntu
<Damian_26> Ya dije, debian 7 sin X
<Damian_26> hola
<Damian_26> niko
<tout_> bueno me tengo qe ir, luego vuelo y os cuento qe tal me ha ido ,chao
<matux> hello world
<matux> know I install live CD ..... conect internet
<matux> I conect a wifi -- security WPA
<matux> ....
<chilicuil> matux: this is ubuntu-es (the spanish speaker ubuntu community) if you require Ubuntu support in English I suggest you to visit #ubuntu
<pons> Buenas
<pons> tengo una nvidia 740m en un portatil
<matux> ah
<matux> entonces somos paisanos
<matux> bienvenido
<matux> compa
<matux> xD
<pons> y cuando activo esta en la configuracion de los drivers se me queda el portatil pillado
<pons> tengo que reiniciar las x para que vuelva a funcionar... Que puedo hacer??
<pons> sin embargo con la grafica de intel no tengo problemas
<pons> gracias, muy amables
<matux> idem
<matux> ich
<mandrakora> hola alguien sabe solucionar el problema de nautilus en ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<mandrakora> ayuda
<mandrakora> ayudaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ailan> que pasa?
<elcometa> hola saludos a todos
<elcometa> hay alguien conectado que me ayude en una consulta?
#ubuntu-es 2014-05-29
<jetpilotx> buenas tardes tengo un par de preguntas y quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar
<chilicuil> jetpilotx: pregunta y veremos =)
<jetpilotx> tengo ubuntu 14.04 y tengo unity, lo que quier es seguir usando unity pero quiero eliminar definitivamente la barra lateral para poder usar solo docky en su lugar
<GridCube> no se puede
<jetpilotx> bueno
<jetpilotx> entonces algo mas practico
<jetpilotx> quiero saber como poner los menu de las apĺicaciones en la barra superior como lo hace unity
<jetpilotx> en xfce por ejemplo
<jetpilotx> he leido que se pueden poner asi pero la informacion es muy vieja y mal detallada
 * xoan buenas
<yuser> hola buenas! cuando activo la tarjeta nvidia de mi portatil en prime, se congela despues de un rato. Podria alguien echarme una mano?
<Xiguanda> hola a todos
<DELLtra> nas o/
<Guest74106> hola amigos necesito ayuda a configurar el xorg.conf
<devil__> hola amigos necesito ayuda para configurar un xorg.conf para ati
<devil__> nadie sabe configurar el xorg.conf para ati en ubuntu 14.04LTS
<devil__> alguien sabe configurar el monitor en el archivo xorg.confg para una aceleradora grafica ATI Radeon HD5450 Silent
<Guest42714> Hola necesito ayuda para configurar el xorg.config para una aceleradora grafica Ati Radeon HD5450
<z7z> o quien me puede ayudar en este caso
<MrTulias> z7z, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1930450
<z7z> MrTuLias eso ya lo hice yo estoy diciendo configurar el Xorg.config para Aceleradora grafica Ati Radeon HD5450 Silent
<MrTulias> Ah. Entonces ni idea
<z7z> alguien que sepa configurar el Xorg.config?
<xubuntu695> hola
<xubuntu695> alguien me pude ayudar con un problema en Lubuntu?
<chilicuil> xubuntu695: pregunta y veremos =)
<xubuntu695> cuando instalo un navegador diferente a Mozilla, se cierran automáticamente.
<xubuntu695> Es el caso Minori, Chromium
<chilicuil> xubuntu695: al abrirlos se cierran automaticamente?
<xubuntu695> Lo abro y después de uno o dos minutos se cierran
<xubuntu695> El único que no se cierra es el que viene en la instalación que es Mozilla
<Uranio-235> hola, tengo la siguiente situación, un fichero mailbox enorme, con correos duplicados: Conocen alguna herramienta para eliminar los duplicados?
<Uranio-235> he probado con mailarchive pero no sirve
 * x-mint  b. noches...
<M1L0> Hola a todos
<M1L0> una breve consulta:  hay soluciones opensource para controlar aplicaciones? No solo que filtren por categorías si no además detecten que aplicación es la que usas y te permita hacer reglas de restricciones de dichas aplicaciones?
#ubuntu-es 2014-05-30
<ivancito> alguien habla español por aqui
<ivancito> alguien para conversar por ahi??? soy nuevo en esto y quiero ver si funciona
<chilicuil> todos hablan español, pero generalmente se encuentran ocupados.., dejan sus computadoras conectadas
<chilicuil> tu mejor opcion es hacer una pregunta concreta y ver si alguien sabe la respuesta
<chilicuil> por lo pronto, yo salgo a cenar, buena suerte!
<ivancito> ok, gracias
<ivancito> lo tendre en cuenta
<Artemis3> ivancito, importante: pregunta y ya.
<ivancito> ok
<Artemis3> eso deberia estar en el topic
<Artemis3> si no te responden, es que quien sabe la respuesta aun no la ha visto. luego de un par de dias asume que nadie sabe :)
<ivancito> gracias, lo tomare en cuenta
<NoobSupremo> hola a todos
<NoobSupremo> alguien seria tan amable de ayudarme a solucionar un problemita con el wifi en ubuntu 14.04
<NoobSupremo> Hola,necesito ayuda con el el wifi en ubuntu,si alguien fuera tan amable de ayudarme,estaría eternamente agradecido.
<chilicuil> eternamente?, eso suena interesante..
<NoobSupremo> jajajaj
<NoobSupremo> hola a todos,tengo un problema con el wifi en ubuntu 14.04,el problemas es que si estoy a mas de un metro de el router se desconecta el wifi,tengo w7 también en el equipo y el wifi funciona perfecto a mucha distancia,alguien podría ayudarme a solucionar este problema?
<chilicuil> NoobSupremo: que tarjeta tienes? (lspci | grep -i net)
<NoobSupremo> Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<NoobSupremo> Quiero migrar de manera definitiva a ubuntu pero antes debo solucionar este problema del wifi,alguna idea de como solucionarlo?
<chilicuil> NoobSupremo: mmm, parecen existir diferentes drivers para esa tarjeta, prueba con esta solucion, http://askubuntu.com/a/450840
<chilicuil> NoobSupremo: igual y brcmsmac solucione el problema para ti
<NoobSupremo> voy a probar a ver que tal
<chilicuil> suerteeee!
<NoobSupremo> tengo que reiniciar despues?
<chilicuil> si
<NoobSupremo> el problema continua
<NoobSupremo> me alejo un poco del router(dos metros) y ya no carga nada
<NoobSupremo> queda con dos barritas de señal pero no esta funcionando el internet, me acerco al router y vuelve
<chilicuil> NoobSupremo: podrias ejecutar dmesg | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us ?
<chilicuil> para ver que es lo que dice el kernel
<NoobSupremo> El programa «curl» no está instalado. Puede instalarlo escribiendo:
<NoobSupremo> sudo apt-get install curl
<NoobSupremo> lo instalo?
<chilicuil> si por favor, NoobSupremo
<NoobSupremo> me sale esto http://sprunge.us/JRCj
<lana> hola, intento meterme en grooveshark y me dice que necesito instalar flashy le doy a link
<lana> en la pagina de flash le digo que lo descarge y medice con que aplicacion lo abre
<lana> alguien sabri que tengo que hacer
<x-mint> tienes que instalar el flash player -> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<x-mint> jas, se fue... ainsss
 * x-mint  b. dias...
 * xoan buenas
 * x-mint  nas tardes...
<ez1> hola amigos
<ez1> alguien podría explicarme para que sirve cmake?
<ez1> estoy viendo q es necesario utilizarlo muchas veces con aplicaciones en linux
<kurama10> no es mala onda pero ya buscaste en google
<kurama10> ?
<kurama10> http://www.linuxhispano.net/2012/11/13/instalar-cmake-con-ejemplo-ubuntu-linu/
<sr71black> cmake es para compilar software desde el código fuente, ez1
<sr71black> tal como dice en el enlace como ejemplo de kurama10, ez1
<kurama10> se va oir feo lo que voy a decir .. pero recuerdo aquellos viejos tiempos donde uno si aprendio a preguntare a  google y ya despues solo venias a los foros o irc para aclarar un poco mas o ver mas ejemplos
<sr71black> la mejor manera de aprender es en wikipedia. En irc es para casos que no entienden, solucionar problemas que no han encontrado (o sin entender), o comentar nuevas ideas del proyecto
<_LuseR_> la menjor manera de aprender es documentarse... sea wiki o cuaquier blog, etc... Luego lo que no entiendas se pregunta
<_LuseR_> porque si viene uno aqui a que le suelten el comando para copiar y pegar mañana tendra el mismo problema
<kurama10> sr71black: _LuseR_ sip , el problema de ahora es que ya no buscan en google o como decimos aca en mexico la weba (flojera) de leer y tener todo a la mano
<_LuseR_> el problema no es saber o no saber, el problema es que son unos vaaaaagos!!
<_LuseR_> buenas eh? que no dije naaa
<kurama10> jejej
<_LuseR_> kurama10, unos vagos
<_LuseR_> :)
<kurama10> jejej e
<kurama10> sip
<_LuseR_> pues es que acabo de llegar de currar, os lei y no pude aguantarme de decirlo xdd
<kurama10> jajaja no hay problema
<_LuseR_> :)
<sr71black> o también pueden ser un problema los "fanáticos" de "no google" por el tema de que recolecta datos y cosas así.  Hay gente así.
<sr71black> pues que sepan que existe duckduckgo, para empezar
<kurama10> es lo que iba a decir sr71black
<kurama10> jajaja
<sr71black> :) y por cierto, que tampoco es para tanto el problema que tanto critican los "fanáticos" el app de Amazon que tiene Ubuntu. Pues es una forma de conseguir dinero, ya que en Ubuntu hay trabajadores profesionales que se ganan la vida revisando en seguridad de ubuntu.
<sr71black> Eso es un plus a tener en cuenta. En una distro que sólo mantiene aficionados, siempre puede tardar en encontrar fallas de seguridad, como por ejemplo, OpenSSL
<ez1> kurama10: gracias
<ez1> _LuseR_:  a lo mejor te parezco un vago
<ez1> pero miré en google más de una vez
<ez1> he hecho la pregunta plana y simple porque quería ver la respuesta inicial, ya que no tenía muy claro si se trata de un compilador automático
<ez1> ahora veo que así es, que te enlaza las dependencias de forma automática
<ez1> hay veces también que hay que tener un poquito de humildad antes de insultar
<ez1> porque no sabes quién está detrás de la pantalla, yo lo que escribo por aquí lo diría tal cual, en una conversación cotidiana. En fin, gracias por la respuesta que es lo que importa.
<kurama10> ez1: no lo tomes a mal ... pero es que cuando uno empezaba en esto de linux nos decian lo mismo ... y mas que todo para que aprendan ... no es por mal plan ...
<kurama10> vale ..
<ez1> sé que no es en plan mal kurama10
<ez1> pero no soy nuevo en esto de linux... por eso digo que muchas veces no sabemos con quién estamos hablando.
<Xago> hola
<Xago> hay alguien despierto por aquí? :D
<Xago> necesito saber cómo a un comando grep le digo que me muestre lo último ejecutado por un usuario
<Xago> ej: archivo.pl | grep "(chipset)" {y decirle que me muestre lo realizado hoy}
<x-mint> Que bien funciona la mint17, xD
<ionwind> hola
<ionwind> alguien me explica como hace un script ??
<mimecar> escribe los comandos en un editor de texto
<ionwind> hola mimecar
<ionwind> te explico
<ionwind> he intslado por terminal un programa para ver las pelis de pc
<ionwind> pero cada vez que quiero que arranque el programa cuando enciendo el pc.... tengo que meterme en un terminal y ejecutarlo... yo se pero quiero que mi mujer que no tiene ni idea apriete un icono y se arranque el programa
<ionwind> se puede hacer eso??
<mimecar> añade el icono a la barra de Unity
<ionwind> si pero tengo que crear el icono y no tengo ni idea
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> qué programa has instalado?
<ionwind> sudo apt-get install minidlna
<debsan> ionwind, crea un archivo .desktop
<ionwind> http://backinlinux.com/2013/07/27/compartir-archivos-multimedia-entre-tu-smart-tv-y-ubuntu/#comment-1550
<ionwind> de esta pag segui la instruciones
<ionwind> como??
<ionwind> buenas debsan
<ionwind> no me entero mucho
<mimecar> si lo que inicias es un servicio
<mimecar> puedes hacer que se ejecute al inicio del sistema
<ionwind> tambien eso facilitaria mucho las cosas
<ionwind> como lo hago??
<mimecar> http://askubuntu.com/questions/9382/how-can-i-configure-a-service-to-run-at-startup
<ionwind> sudo update-rc.d minidlna defaults
<ionwind> asi??
<ionwind> sin mas??
<mimecar> si es lo que pone en el enlace, sí
<ionwind> abro un terminal y escribo eso??
<mimecar> sí
<ionwind> espera que pruevo
<ionwind> pruebo
<ionwind> System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/minidlna already exist
<ionwind> me pone esto
<ionwind> pero no esta encendido
<mimecar> entonces debe estar puerto para que arranque al principio
<ionwind> si reinicio el pc ....
<ionwind> no??
<ionwind> espera que reinicio
<ionwind> vuelvo ahora
<ionwind> mimecar
<ionwind> estupendo
<ionwind> es encender el pc y salta automaticamente
<mimecar> ok
<ionwind> pero me quedo con la duda de hacer el scrip
<ionwind> no sale en aplicaciones de inicio
<mimecar> los servicios se deben cargar de esa forma
<mimecar> no como un script
<ionwind> intersante
<ionwind> no lo sabia
<ionwind> bueno ya tengo un paso mas
<ionwind> ya puedo usar mi tv como un disco duro portatil
<ionwind> jejejeje
<ionwind> se acabo de ver las pelis desde el disco duro
<ionwind> bueno me voy gracias mimecar debsan
<lak__> hi, alguien sabe porque se cambia la hora y fecha que sintoma del harward denota esto?
<_LuseR_> lak__, puede haber diversas razones
<lak__> _LuseR_: lo mas comun, lista?
<_LuseR_> la mas razonalbe si usas windows tambien en ese equipo es que windows toquetea el reloj de hardaare
<lak__> no, pero no uso guindos...
<_LuseR_> pues ahora se empirza a complicar
<_LuseR_> es una maquina vieja? sera la pila de la placa?
<lak__> vale, puede ser eso, como se comprueba la pila, ya tiene 7 años
<_LuseR_> lak__, apagando el equipo quitando la pila y mirando a ver si tiene corriente
<_LuseR_> pero asumo que no tendras tester de corriente, compra una nueva y via
<lak__> si,
<Mudosky> ¿qué tal? ¿alguien sabe cómo instalar skype en ubuntu 14.04?
<Xago> www.skype.com :D
<Xago> http://www.skype.com/es/download-skype/skype-for-computer/
<Xago> eliges Ubuntu 12.04 (multiarch)
<Xago> después es cosa de niños ;)
<Mudosky> creo que no funciona así
#ubuntu-es 2014-05-31
<elhoir-wrk> Hola a todos, quiero usar las capacidades de realtime para musica
<elhoir-wrk> acabo de leer que para usar jack tengo que meter a mi usuario dentro del grupo audio
<elhoir-wrk> pero hace un tiempo lei que eso en Ubuntu no se hacia.....
<elhoir-wrk> ¿que es lo correcto?
<mandrakora> hola alguien sabe configurar bien el Xorg.congif para un Ati Radeo Hd5450
<elhoir-wrk> mandrakora: hasta donde yo se, ese fichero es ya obsoleto! no se usa! :)
<elhoir-wrk> tanto el controlador libre como catalyst configuran los graficos automaticamente
<mandrakora> si pero digamos catalyst da una resolucion que mi monitor no soporta por eso digo que quiero configurarlo como xorg para que jale bien
<mandrakora> otra porque cuando quiero trabajar con nautilus en modo super usuario me sale un error
<Artemis3> elhoir-wrk, creo que te seria mejor instalar ubuntustudio que ya tiene todo listo
<Artemis3> elhoir-wrk, y si te fijas, el primer usuario si pertenece al grupo audio...
<elhoir-wrk> Artemis3: entonces eso lo aclara todo :)
<elhoir-wrk> me imagino que ubuntustudio no usa pulseaudio, sino jack
<elhoir-wrk> no?
<Artemis3> de instalarlo puedes instalar qjackdctl o como se llame y eso hala el resto, pero no se pulseaudio que hara
<Artemis3> ademas ubuntustudio tiene el kernel de baja latencia y otras cosas
<Artemis3> entonces abre qjackdctl le das play y deberia estar el jack andando, por ej para ardour
<Artemis3> no recuerdo si tiene el pulseaudio o no la verdad
<elhoir-wrk> por defecto uso el kernel lowlatency
<elhoir-wrk> y tambien uso qjackctl
<Artemis3> bueno ya sabes lo necesario
<Artemis3> prueba el ubuntustudio :)
<elhoir-wrk> gracias! :)
<mandrakora> alguien sabe porque nautilus dejo de funcionar como super usuario en ubuntu 14.04LTS
<elhoir-wrk> otra cuestión: el menu de grub parece responder de forma lenta en mi pc de sobremesa....
<elhoir-wrk> tarda en aparecer, y cuando aparece, pulsas una flecha del teclado, y tarda en moverse el cursor en la pantalla
<mandrakora> alguien sabe como se llama la aplicacion que antes se utilizaba en las verciones 8.04LTS para las aceleradoras graficas
 * x-mint  hasta el domingo!!
 * xoan buenas
<lak-kal-jeOjDoid> alguien conoce un portal para agilizar aprendizaje de javaScript ? Se lo agradecere mucho, tengo que estudiar todo el finde
<lak-kal-jeOjDoid> necesito las fuentes basicas, los conceptos de cada palabra reservada, esquemas de procesos habituales, etc.
<GridCube> lak-kal-jeOjDoid, coursera
<Xago> necesito saber cómo a un comando grep le digo que me muestre lo último ejecutado por un usuario
<Xago> ej: archivo.pl | grep "(chipset)" {y decirle que me muestre lo realizado hoy}
<Xago> o entre un rango de fechas
<Xago> gracias
<Xago> he googleado, pero hasta ahora, no he encontrado lo que necesito.
<GridCube> Xago, un tail de .bash_history ?
<GridCube>  tail -4 .bash_history
<Xago> Hola GridCube , cómo sería eso?
<GridCube> te muestras las ultimas cuatro lineas de .bash_history
<Xago> no es lo que requiero :(
<GridCube> tirate un man tail Xago
<Xago> ok
<GridCube> podes hacer que el tail re re-ejecute cada cierto intervalo
<GridCube> luego sobre el tail ejecutar un grep
<Xago> OK...leyendo ;)
<jordi_> hola alguien me puede ayudar con la instalacion de los drivers propietarios ati para una hd3450 en ubuntu 12.04.4?
<jordi_> no se porque me sale la instalacion del driver en live y cuando lo instalo no aparece nada
<tortola> muy buenas, encantado.
<tortola> alguien me peude echar una mano con un problema que tengo con la configuracion del monitor hdmi?
<mimecar> tortola, pregunta directamente
<tortola> pues aver, mi problema es, tengo un monitor hdmi, q me lo detecta como si fuera dos, uno vga y el otro el hdmi, el problema es q con el vga solo puedo ponerlo en res 1024, y si pongo para cambiarlo tengo q ponerlo como espejar pantallas, uso ubuntu 12.04
<tortola> y tengo el gnome classic
<mimecar> ¿qué tarjeta gráfica tienes?
<tortola> la de la placa, una intel
<tortola> solo tiene salida hdmi, no tiene otra
<mimecar> las tarjetas Intel suelen ser flojas
<tortola> el sonido sale bien por el monitor
<tortola> me lo detecta bien
<mimecar> tendrás que ver si tu modelo de tarjeta tiene alguna incompatibilidad con Ubuntu 12.04
<tortola> pero es como si digamos q la pantalla samsung me la detecta como si fuese secundaria
<tortola> si la pongo como espejo, me funciona, pero no puedo manejarla, porque los menus y demas cosas se quedan en el otro sitio
<tortola> la verda es q no se que hacer
<kaka> tortola, en algun lado te aparece en el ubuntu la pantalla como otra salida de audio?
<tortola> si, en la configuracion del sonido
<tortola> y todo correcto
<tortola> yo escucho por el monitor
<kaka> ok, entonces?
<tortola> vamos y funciono con el monitor pero a 1024
<tortola> cuando yo tabajo a 1300
<kaka> 1366?
<tortola> no puedo cambiar al resolucion
<tortola> 1360
<kaka> que placa es? intel?
<tortola> gigabyte
<kaka> chipset de video?
<tortola> ga-z68p
<tortola> intel
<tortola> pero no creo que sea esa la cuestion porq si pongo esta pantalla como secundaria, me funciona a 1360
<tortola> pero no puedo hacer nada, ya q no me aparecen los menus
<kaka> no conozco como funionan en linux porque uso mas servidores, pero en windows tienen problemas
<tortola> nop
<tortola> ninguno
<kaka> quizas no tiene buen soporte en linux?
<tortola> ni idea
<mandrakora> hola muy buenos dias a toda la comunidad ubuntera alguien me puede decir como sincronisar un iphone en ubuntu, ya que es la primera vez que lo utilizo aqui
<mimecar> tortola, modelo de tarjeta + ubuntu 12.04
<mimecar> esa búsqueda en Google te dirá si hay incompatibilidades
<tortola> como puedo ver que modelo me detecta el ubuntu?
<mimecar> no sabes la tarjeta que tienes?
<tortola> es la integrada en placa
<tortola> pero es para saber como me lo detecta el linux
<mimecar> no
<tortola> no q?
<mimecar> sabes la placa base que tienes?
<tortola> gigabyte ga-z68p-ds3
<mimecar> entonces busca en google la tarjeta gráfica que usa
<mimecar> o usa el comando lspci
<mimecar> tienes que buscar el hardware real, no lo que te carga Ubuntu
<mandrakora> tortola que es lo que deseas hacer
<tortola> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<tortola> mandra es que tengo problema con la resolucion de la pantalla
<tortola> que el ubuntu me detecta como si fuesen dos monitores uno, vga y el secundario el samsung mio que esta conectado por hdmi
<tortola> entonces el vga tiene como res max 1024
<tortola> y yo trabajo con 1360
<mandrakora> en este caso tienes que trabajar con el xorg.config para que te deje trabajar bien, asi me paso ami y por fin solucione mi problema
<tortola> aham
<tortola> ok gracias, lo intentare, pero es raro que me decetce mi monitor como si fuese uno secundario :) gracias intentare
<Artemis3> apaga el que no es y ya?
<Artemis3> donde se configuran las pantallas
<Artemis3> he visto eso varias veces con atoms y otros
<mandrakora> tiene que hacerlo con la terminal tt7 en modo grafico, despues reiniciar equipo y te debe de trabajar bien, pero de eso en ates trabaja el xorg.config
<Artemis3> nah
<mimecar> prepara un Live CD, te puedes quedar sin servidor gráfico
<mimecar> deberías buscar antes información de tu tarjeta / placa base
<Artemis3> seguro editando xorg queda resuelto, pero, en verdad es mucho mas simple apagar el monitor que no es.
<tortola> solo tengo un monitor
<Artemis3> si a eso me refiero
<Artemis3> busca donde se configuran pantallas
<tortola> lo q pasa es q me lo detecta de dos formas diferentes
<Artemis3> y vas a ver 2
<mandrakora> yo tengo trabajando dos monitores uno vga y uno hdmi y me trabaja perfecto
<Artemis3> apagas la que dice 1024x768 y ya.
<tortola> si, pero el problema es q tengo un monitor q me lo detecta en vga y en hdmi
<Artemis3> asi de simple.
<tortola> creo q no me explico
<Artemis3> bueno
<tortola> solo tengo UN monitor
<Artemis3> tu no me entiendes
<Artemis3> tienes un monitor
<tortola> aham
<Artemis3> ve a pantallas
<Artemis3> vas a ver 2
<tortola> voy
<Artemis3> apaga el que no es
<tortola> no, solo veo uno
<Artemis3> ah entonces no es lo mismo
<tortola> cuando quito la opcion de espejar
<tortola> es cuando me aparecen los dos
<Artemis3> oh
<Artemis3> tienes espejar
<Artemis3> interesante
<Artemis3> quita eso :P
<tortola> como?
<Artemis3> no deja?
<Artemis3> es tan simple con xfce
<Artemis3> unity feo
<mandrakora> alguien se acuerda de la app cuando instalabas ubuntu 8.04 LTs para instalar los driver de nvidia
<mimecar> esa aplicación no existirá ya
<mandrakora> por eso pero como se llama esa aplicacion
<mimecar> no lo se
<mimecar> intenta descargar un live cd de la 8.04
<mimecar> para que quieres saber el nombre?
<mandrakora> aver no me explico mimecar, osea a lo que me refiero es el repo para instalar los controladores de una tarjeta con chip nvidia
<mimecar> no es lo mismo que preguntabas
<mimecar> en el centro de software puedes instalar los drivers privativos si existen
<Locke2002> Envy?
<mandrakora> andale ese mero el envy
<mandrakora> creen que el envy se pueda utilizar ahora en el ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<mimecar> no se puede
<mandrakora> jajaja como le puedo poer audio hd realteck
<elhoir> hola, he añadido a mi usuario al grupo audio, pero no soy capaz de arrancar jackd
<elhoir> ¿como puedo matar pulseaudio sin que vuelva a arrancar?
<Artemis3> elhoir, pulseaudio -k ?
<elhoir> Artemis3, but... wouldnt Ubuntu respawn pulseaudio automatically if its killed?
<Artemis3> it doesn't do that to me ;)
<elhoir> ah ok
<Artemis3> also its an user process (pulseaudio)
<elhoir> Artemis3, esto es lo que me dice qjackctl
<elhoir> http://pastebin.com/czD1iAHL
<Artemis3> ya hiciste pulseaudio -k?
<elhoir> si
<Artemis3> con ps ax | grep pulseaudio mira si sale pulseaudio
<Artemis3> si lo haces 2 veces creo la segunda dice que no esta corriendo
<elhoir> si, si sale....
<Artemis3> y cierra todo lo que pueda usar sonido
<elhoir> tengo abierto xchat, firefox, terminal y nautilus
<Artemis3> tienes varias tarjetas de sonido?
<elhoir> acabo de cerrar nautilus
<elhoir> no, solo la interna del portatil
<Artemis3> deberia servir
<Artemis3> intenta aplay -l a ver que sale
<elhoir> http://pastebin.com/UdpdDeCd
<Artemis3> con razon
<Artemis3> es la 1 no la 0
<elhoir> ?
<elhoir> si, ya veo, la 0 es la salida HDMI
<Artemis3> creo que en qjack ctl hay algo para cambiarla
<elhoir> at May 31 23:43:32 2014: ERROR: ALSA: poll time out, polled for 34828648 usecs
<elhoir> Sat May 31 23:43:32 2014: ERROR: JackAudioDriver::ProcessAsync: read error, stopping...
<elhoir> Sat May 31 23:43:32 2014: Released audio card Audio1
<elhoir> :S
<elhoir> algo falló
<Artemis3> hmm
<elhoir> http://pastebin.com/gmVXJGTy
<elhoir> he modificado la tarjeta, ahora parece que si la coge, pero falla depues....
<elhoir> si, estoy usando un kernel lowlatency
<elhoir> 3.4.14
<elhoir> perdon, 3.14.4
<Artemis3> por cierto intenta trabajar en 48khz
<Artemis3> no es que importe mucho pero es lo mas decente porque es el modo nativo
<elhoir> hecho
<elhoir> gracias
<elhoir> pulseaudio --kill tampoco parece matarlo :(
<Artemis3> -k
<elhoir> y si cambio autospawn = yes por autospawn= no ?
<elhoir> nada, con -k tampoco
<elhoir> sigue apareciendo en "ps ax  grep pulseaudio"
<Artemis3> /etc/pulse/client.conf, you can uncomment the line autospawn=yes and replace the yes with a "no".
<elhoir> eso es lo que te preguntaba :P
<Artemis3> creo que tambien hay pactl exit nunca lo habia hecho asi
<elhoir> aaaaajaaa ahora i
<elhoir> ahora si
<elhoir> ya esta muerto :P
<elhoir> joer lo malo es que qjackctl me dice que tengo una latencia abismal
<elhoir> 42.7 ms
<Artemis3> ah despues eso
<Artemis3> hay que tunear el jackd es un proceso
<Artemis3> y podria servirte el kernel baja latencia
<elhoir> es el que uso
<elhoir> 3.14.4-lowlatency
<elhoir> me sigue fallando
<Artemis3> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToJACKConfiguration
<elhoir> ERROR: JackPosixProcessSync::LockedTimedWait error usec = 5000000 err = Connection timed out
<Artemis3> o usa ubuntustudio
<Artemis3> ya tiene todo arreglado
<elhoir> ya tengo ubuntu instalado... bastaria con ubuntustudio-desktop ?
<elhoir> sudo apt-get  install ubuntustudio-desktop ?
<Artemis3> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation
<Artemis3> lee ahi
<Artemis3> claro que si no tienes datos importantes reinstalar de cero con la imagen de ubuntustudio no estaria mal
<elhoir> ¬¬
<elhoir> paso
<elhoir> xD
<Artemis3> http://ubuntustudio.org/
<Artemis3> es lo mas facil
<Artemis3> instala de cero
<Artemis3> bueno tal vez tengas que reconfigurar el qjackctl para que use hw 1:0
<elhoir> si, ya lo hice
<elhoir> pero nada
<Artemis3> despues de instalar ubuntustudio de cero...
<elhoir> ah xd
<elhoir> o a lo mejor el sonido integrado es demasiado malo para usarlo en baja latencia......
<elhoir> el mio, quiero decir....
<Artemis3> no es motivo para que no sirva el jackd
<elhoir> entonces algo hago mal....
<Artemis3> y ademas habria que hacer otros tweaks por ahi, por eso instala ubuntustudio de cero a ver.
<elhoir> me he cargado el sonido ... ahora no oigo nada
<elhoir> ni haciendo pulseaudio --start
<elhoir> xd
<elhoir> ah vale
<elhoir> ya está, una aplicacion lo bloqueaba xd
<elhoir> crei que jackd era mas facil de usar xd
<elhoir> una pregunta... ubuntustudio tiene habilitado por defecto pulseaudio?
<elhoir> como ubuntu normal?
<elhoir> Artemis3, desisto, me rindo xd
<Artemis3> elhoir, ?
<Artemis3> elhoir, instalaste ubuntustudio?
<elhoir> nop
<Artemis3> tarea
<elhoir> pero hice pulseaudio -k, autospawn = no
<elhoir> y sigue fallando
<elhoir> :(
<elhoir> ya tengo el usuario dentro del grupo audio
<elhoir> y tengo los valores en /etc/security/limits/etc... correctos
<elhoir> pero... jackd se niega a arrancar xd
<elhoir> uy....
<elhoir> un segundo...
<elhoir> ah, nada, hice jackd --version y me devolvio 1.9.10
<elhoir> crei que habia conflicto entre jackd1 y jackd2
<elhoir> pero no
<elhoir> oye... no puede ser que el error esté en que tnego instalado jackd2, y deberia tener jackd1 =
<elhoir> ??
<mandrakora> hd realtek audio alguien que me diga alguna repo que si me funcione bien
<elhoir> repo para....?
#ubuntu-es 2014-06-01
<mandrakora> hd realtek audio
<elhoir> ???
<elhoir> no es necesario!
<mandrakora> bueno yo si lo ocupo para mis 7.5 canales
<elhoir> querras decir 7.1 xD
<mandrakora> nop 7.1 no, yo estoy diciendo 7.5 canales
<elhoir> has usado pavucontrol?
<elhoir> y que narices es 7.5 ??
<mandrakora> no pues estas muy bajo por lo que veo de 7.5
<elhoir> eing?
<elhoir> \o/ lo logré!
<elhoir> mm... mecargué algo xd
<elhoir> lo conseguiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<elhoir> soy el puto amo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<m4v> !lengua elhoir
<kubot> elhoir: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<elhoir> xD
<elhoir> ains
<rodicio> Holas. ¿como ejecuto un .bin?
<rodicio> es un emulador de Android que quiero instalar. El Genymotion
<elhoir> ¿no se ejecuta si haces sh ./nombre.bin?
<Locke2002> rodicio: Quizas es un "ROM" y necesitas un emulador por ejecutarlo?
<jordi_> Hola. Hay alguna forma de mejorar los drivers libres en ubuntu 14.04?
<mimecar> ¿qué entiendes por "mejorar"?
<jordi_> que me den mejor rendimento, en glxgears me da 300 frames = 59.990 FPS
<mimecar> glxgears te va a dar siempre 60 FPS
<mimecar> es por la frecuencia de refresco del monitor
<jordi_> es que estoy viendo resultados en varias paginas web y los resultados son mucho mejores en tarjetas peores que la mia
<jordi_> pero si siempre da 60.....
<jordi_> probare algun juego a ver si va bien
<jordi_> gracias!
<Yukiteru> hola a atodos
<NoobSupremo> hola a todos,necesito ayuda con ubuntu 14.04,respectivamente con el wifi,no hay trafico alguno(mi placa es broadcom 4313)
<NoobSupremo> no he podido solucionarlo y es un calvario no poder tener wifi en el ordenador.
<Locke2002> Yo no podia solcionar mi problema con wifi integrada y conseguí algun wifi USB
<Locke2002> oops, él ha salido...
<DELLtra> Locke2002
<DELLtra> lspci
<elmalafacha> Hola alguien sabe como puedo instalar whatsapp o telegram en mi ubuntu 14.04?? seguì un tutorial con genymotion pero no puedo
<tout_> buenas noches
<roger_35> hola
<roger_35> alguien?
<roger_35> Quisiera entablar conexion con una impresora conectada a un windows 7.
<roger_35> es factible? Tengo Ubuntu 14
<roger_35> estoy intentando via algunos Tutorial pero no logro q el ubuntu me la detecte
<roger_35> el silencio implica que nadie sabe supongo
<tout_> buenas
<tout_> alguien utiliza mencoder?
<roger_35> hola
<roger_35> alguien sabe si para instalar una impresora en red hace falta instalar el samba en ubuntu 14?
<tout_> es qe tengo un problema qe no consigo solucionar
<roger_35> tout_, cual
<tout_> al cortar una pelicula, sea la qe sea, siempre me falta el sonido en los ultimos 5 minutos
<roger_35> a que te refieres "al cortar"
<tout_> he estado mirando por google y siempre sale la misma orden " mencoder Invasores.avi -ovc copy -oac copy -ss 0 -endpos 3000 -o invasores1.avi"
<tout_> por ejemplo
<tout_> la sintaxis es es
<tout_> a
<roger_35> yo el unico programa que usaba en ubuntu hace un tiempo era Devede
<tout_> me refiero a cortar un video por la mitad
<roger_35> ah
<tout_> me pasa con cualqier peli, al final , en la segunda mitad falta el sonido en los ultimos 5 min, alguna idea?
<roger_35> que programa utilizas
<roger_35> mencoder
<tout_> mencoder, en la linea de comandos
<roger_35> ah
<roger_35> y alguna vez anduvo bien?
<roger_35> la verdad q en edicion de video no puedo aportar
<roger_35> mas q mas dudas jaja
<chilicuil> roger_35: si, en tu caso (donde la impresora no provee mecanismos independientes para aceptar trabajos a traves de la red, sino que lo hace a traves de un equipo conectado con Windows), necesitas tener instalado y configurado samba
<roger_35> chilicuil,  ah bien, prodeco a instalarlo entonces
<roger_35> se agradece amigo
<chilicuil> suerte =D!
<roger_35> :D gracias
<tout_> bueno, con este asunto siempre me pasa lo mismo, qe nadie lo sabe
<roger_35> y si pruebas usando otro programa
<tout_> es qe con el ffmpeg me pasa algo parecido, lo qe no se es por qe
<tout_> ahi es al contrario, en la 1a mitad me añade 10 segundos mas de imagen, pero mudos
<roger_35> yo diria que instales un 3er programa para desempatar :P
<roger_35> el devede sabes si sique estando? usaba ese yo era genial
<tout_> vale para cortar?
<roger_35> recuerdo que si, aunque yo usaba algo que me cortaba la secuencias por defecto
<roger_35> osea no le metia mucha mano, pero no se, hace años que lo usaba seguro q evolucionado con muchas herramientas
<roger_35> pifia y pifia hasta acertar
<roger_35> saludos!
<ailan> si yo quiero utilizar obtener atencion en tiempo real a ciertos dispositivos de entrada salida, o sea correr aplicaciones destinadas al control de procesos en tiempo real, tengo entendido que existe RTAIlinux pero lo que quiero saber es si con los modulos de tiempo real el kernel me va a responder igual de eficiente que el RTAIlinux
<chilicuil> ??
#ubuntu-es 2015-05-25
<guille_> hola como estan? soy nuevo en linux! y busco un buscador realmente seguro que no sea firefox..conocen alguno?
<Lopulus> guille_, firefox no es un buscador
<Lopulus> firefox es un navegador, y de lo mas seguro para navegar por internet
<Lopulus> si te referis al google... tenes duckduckgo   google eso ;-)
<guille_> Disculpa no, no era navegador... gracias.. igual buscaba algo mas seguro todavía si existe!!!
<Lopulus> alguien que pueda ayudarme
<Lopulus> Gr
<Lopulus> GridCube,
<GridCube> hey
<Lopulus> Estoy teniendo problemas con la impresora. Hago lsusb en el terminal y aparece Bus 001 Device 031: ID 03f0:8711 Hewlett-Packard Deskjet 2050 J510 pero abro las impresoras activas y no aparece
<Lopulus> intento entrar a localhost:631 y no lo hace
<GridCube> la instalaste?
<Lopulus> como?
<Lopulus> nunca tuve que instalar una impresora
<z4g47> hola tengo problemas con el sonido me pueden ayudar?
<Lopulus> es decir, siempre me la detecto sola
<GridCube> Lopulus, abri el centro de impresoras y agregala manualmente
<GridCube> !pregunta | z4g47
<kubot> z4g47: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Lopulus> esta como deshabilitado
<Lopulus> GridCube,
<GridCube> que raro
<GridCube> no deberia
<GridCube> porque siempre podes instalar una impresora aunque no este ninguna enchufada
<GridCube> esta instalado cups?
<z4g47> como configuro la tarjeta de sonido de forma permanente?
<GridCube> z4g47, ?
<Lopulus> si, lo reinstale desde synaptic, tengo xubuntu
<Lopulus> estuve buscando mucho acerca de CUPS
<z4g47> cada vez que inicio el sistema debo configurar el sonido
<GridCube> Lopulus, pues deberias poder instalar desde el "añadir"
<GridCube> z4g47, eso no deberia pasar
<z4g47> GridCube, pero pasa
<Lopulus> GridCube,  http://i.imgur.com/BLsU1Go.png
<GridCube> mmm
<z4g47> es como si tubiera que hacerlo a travez de algun archivo pero no se cual
<GridCube> no creo
<z4g47> escucho sugerencias
<GridCube> z4g47, pavucontrol recuerda lo que hacer
<GridCube> haces
<z4g47> que es pavucontrol?
<GridCube> asi que deberia funcionar, talves tengas que reinstalar pavucontrol?
<z4g47> espera
<GridCube> z4g47, el programa que tiene los deslizadores y todo eso para controlar el audio global
<z4g47> mi sistema es kubuntu
<z4g47> uso kmix
<GridCube> ah
<GridCube> ni idea
<Lopulus> y lo mio GridCube ? pudiste ver la imagen
<GridCube> Lopulus, si vi
<GridCube> chequeaste que el servicio de cups este corriendo?
<GridCube> en una terminal pones sudo service cups status
<Lopulus> ● cups.service - CUPS Scheduler
<Lopulus>    Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/cups.service; enabled; vendor preset: enabled)
<Lopulus>    Active: active (running) since dom 2015-05-24 21:57:15 ART; 17min ago
<Lopulus>      Docs: man:cupsd(8)
<Lopulus>  Main PID: 4844 (cupsd)
<Lopulus>    CGroup: /system.slice/cups.service
<Lopulus> GridCube,
<GridCube> parece que esta corriendo
<GridCube> ni idea che
<Lopulus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11339524/
<GridCube> yo intentaria crear otro usuario y ver si tiene los mismos problemas
<Lopulus> como creo otro usuario, no recuerdo
<GridCube> sudo useradd $usuario$ y sudo passwd $usuario$ $contraseña$
<Lopulus> GridCube,
<GridCube> mande
<Lopulus> cree el usuariuo pero no pude darle contraseña
<GridCube> con sudo passwd usuario contraseña
<GridCube> ?
<Lopulus> si, ponele que el usuariose "jorge" yel passw sea "otro" como hago?
<GridCube> sudo passwd jorge otro
<Lopulus> ok
<Lopulus> yo posia $
<GridCube> no tontin XD
<Lopulus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11340102/ GridCube
<GridCube> ?
<GridCube> y?
<Lopulus> me pone eso...
<Lopulus> ya lo creo?
<GridCube> no
<Lopulus> tons
<GridCube> te esta dando instrucciones porque hiciste algo mal
<Lopulus> uf
<GridCube> mostrame que escribiste pero cambia la contraseña
<Lopulus> sudo useradd Helena
<GridCube> pero te pide que añadas a contraseña
<GridCube> recien lo intente y me la pidio
<Lopulus> y luego sudo passwd Helena marcos
<GridCube> porque tiene una mayuscula tu usuario?
<GridCube> O_o
<Lopulus> porque se me ocurrio
<GridCube> pues no esta permitido por las reglas unix
<Lopulus> aja
<Lopulus> pero no me lo sigue permitiendo,
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> Lopulus, pone sudo adduser test1
<Lopulus> esta. hago un paste bin
<GridCube> nah
<GridCube> tiene que funcionar
<Lopulus> me pidio que cambie la contraseña
<GridCube> capas que penso que era muy facil
<Lopulus> hay, no se que hacer...
<GridCube> hahaha
<GridCube> tranqui
<GridCube> ponele una contraseña tipo 1234abcd
<Lopulus> esta bien,
<Lopulus> ahora pruebo
<Lopulus> me sigue mandando ese listado
<GridCube> Lopulus, http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=W5T3n59i
<GridCube> se tiene que ver asi
<Lopulus> si lo de test1 lo hizo
<GridCube> tonses ya esta
<GridCube> no necesitas agregarle otra password
<GridCube> ya esta
<Lopulus> si, pero eso es para el usuario actual o para el que cree?
<GridCube> para el que creaste
<Lopulus> sarlanga... en el usuariotest1 el tema de la impresora sigue igual
<Lopulus> GridCube,
<GridCube> pues ni idea
<Lopulus> mmmmmmmmmmmmm
<GridCube> podes intentar preguntar en los canales en ingles
<Lopulus> i don speak english
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> ni idea
<Lopulus> bueno... mañana le preguntare a mimecar..... o a otro
<Lopulus> gracias igual GridCube
<GridCube> dale
<GridCube> person
<GridCube> perdon*
<Lopulus> no hay problema... gracias por el tiempo, no recuerdo si te dije que no me conecta a localhost:631
<GridCube> por eso te pregunte si tenias el servicio de cups corriendo
<GridCube> porque es la unica razon por la que eso no funcionaria
<Lopulus> aja... gracias
<Josep> hola buenas noches
<Josep> puedo hacer una pregunta ?
<Josep> Que lenguaje de programacion me recomiendan para desarrollar aplicaciones de escritorio
<mapps> si
<mapps> hola
<ricard> hola cada dia una hora o otra cuando entro a la terminal con ctrl alt f1 pongo el login y la contraseña y me sale 0 package update y debajo 0 pckage critical update a que es debido es normal??
<ricard> alguien sabe si es normal que cuando abro la terminal con ctrl alt f1 me diga 0 pacckage updates y 0 package critical updates ,es normal?yo lo soluciono instalando medio kernel reiniciando el pc y luego desinstalo el kernel
<ricard> ya veo que nadie sabe de lo que hablo
<ricard> hola merrick o guampa o mimecar
<ricard> teneis idea de lo que hablo?
<ricard> bueno pues nada hasta la proxima
<ricard> alguien sabe si es normal que cuando abro la terminal con ctrl alt f1 me diga 0 pacckage updates y 0 package critical updates ,es normal?yo lo soluciono instalando medio kernel reiniciando el pc y luego desinstalo el kernel
<ricard> yukiteru sabes algo del tema??
<Yukiteru> ricard: que tiene que ver ese error que te da con el kernel?? no le veo sentido??
<ricard> que cuando instalo el kernel desaparece el error
<Yukiteru> revisa tu .bashrc, tu .bash_profile o alguna cosa en cron que este haciendo algun apt-get upgrade en el fondo
<Yukiteru> ricard: eso no tiene nada que ver con el kernel
<Yukiteru> a lo sumo alguna tarea que quedo incompleta o algun crontab de fondo...pero nada que ver con eso
<ricard> que puedo mirar entonces??
<Yukiteru> como te dije busca en los crontab, o en tu .bashrc o .bash_profile
<Yukiteru> algun apt-get esta haciendo tu sistema de fondo y por ello aparece el mensaje
<Yukiteru> en ubuntu suele pasar porque hay tareas de automatizacion que te dicen si hay actualizaciones disponibles o no
<ricard> bueno mirare el error en google porque no se lo que esw el bashrc o el bash_profile
<ricard> gracias yukiteru
<ricard> he encontrado el archivo .bashrc que debo modificar del archivo para que no me salga lo de 0 package update y 0 package critical update
<ricard> he encontrado el archivo .bashrc que debo modificar del archivo para que no me salga lo de 0 package update y 0 package critical update
<ricard> yakuteru sigues ahi?
<george2002> ricard, e visto problemas de problemas, pero tan seguidos no, usted es un men test de las distro
<george2002> cuando te sale lo de 0 package update y 0 package critical update?
<ricard> cuando abro la terminal con ctrl alt f1
<george2002> solo cando haces eso?
<george2002> o escribes algun comando?
<ricard> no solo introduzco el login y la contraseña
<george2002> y para que llamas a la tyy?
<ricard> para ver que kernel estoy utilizando
<ivedci89> ricard:  uname -a
<george2002> para eso abres un terminal en el entorno grafico
<george2002> y colocas lo que te dice ivedci89
<ivedci89> claro, yo hago lo siguiente:
<george2002> no es nesesario salirte a un tyy
<ivedci89> ctrl+T seguido de: uname -a
<ricard> gracias pero nadie sabe como puedo eliminar lo de package update y 0 package critical update
<ivedci89> ricard:  en funcion de lo que george2002 te ha dicho, me atrevo a decirte: eres un usuario muy pesado pregunton, pero tal vez salga algo bueno de tanta insistencia.. tal vez gracias a vos se purifique el software libre... pues planteas cosas que normalmente las hemos o han dejado pasar los programadores de ubuntu.
<george2002> ricard, hay te dice que no hay nada para update y cero paquete con error para update
<george2002> ivedci89, sepp
<ricard> ivdci89 soy nuevo en ubuntu es normal que tenga preguntas no??
<ivedci89> seee
<ivedci89> y tienes suerte de haber conocido este chat  de entrada...
<ivedci89> yo tuve que ir a los tumbos con ubuntu-es.org
<ivedci89> cada pregunta tardaban de 3 a 78 horas en responder...
<ricard> bueno os dejo por que ya veo que no sabeis como solucionar lo de package update
<ivedci89> no, yo no
<ivedci89> en realidad llegue tarde al chat..
<ivedci89> y no entiendo cuál es el problema jeje
<george2002> ricard, fijate si tenes configurados tus repos y si tienes activada las actualizaciones, no veo otro rollo por hay
<ricard> yo estoy contento de haber encontrado el chat
<george2002> ricard, si te dijera 100 update para descargar y 1000 critical update te diria que tu sistema esta en peligro
<ricard> si la unica solucioon que he encontrado es intalar medio kernel reiniciar el pc y desintalar el medio kernel y se va el erro peoro es cada dia
<george2002> ya vengo
<ricard> mimecar tu me puedes decir porque cuando entro a la tyy me sale 0 package update y 0 package critical update?
<mimecar> estás en Ubuntu Server?
<ricard> no
<mimecar> no debería salir por defecto
<mimecar> pero te sirve como recordatorio de que hay actualizaciones pendientes
<ricard> hago sudo apt-get update y sudo apt-get upgrade y no me sale ninguna actuallizacion la unica forma de quitarlo es instalar medio kernel y reiniciar el pc y luego desintalar el medio kernel
<mimecar> instalar medio kernel?
<ricard> si solo linux-image
<mimecar> linux-image no incluye el kernel entero?
<ricard> no para el entero tienes que poner tambien linux-image-extra
<ricard> yacuteru me ha dicho no se que del archivo bashrc que tenia que ver con algo de apt-get update
<ricard> bueno os dejo que ya veo que me hago pesado
<mimecar> que salga ese aviso no es un error
<ricard> o sea lo dejo
<mimecar> puedes dejarlo
<ricard> vale gracias a todos adios
<lucero> hola a todos,estoy instalando lubuntu en una maquina bastante viejita ,saben si es normal que su instalacion tarde tanto tiempo? lleva mas de una hora ...gracias.
<mimecar> ¿qué máquina es?
<lucero> pues creo que un pentium4 de sobremesa ...tenia tan solo 512MB de ram y le he ampliado a 2GB las cuales ha aceptado sin ningun problema.
<mimecar> ¿has comprobado que no estés descargando las actualizaciones?
<lucero> tenia grabada la imagen.iso dentro de un pendrive que realice con unetbootin
<lucero> pues de hecho creo recordar que le desmarque esa opcion
<lucero> no se me parece muy extarño que tarde tanto esa instalacion
<mimecar> o está descargando actualizaciones
<mimecar> o el disco tiene sectores defectuosos
<lucero> hmmm creo que va a ser por desgracia lo segundo
<lucero> alguna forma de comprobar esto o de mejor todavia solucionarlo?
<lucero> te cuento que si tengo acceso a internet a pesar de estar sin completar la instalacion
<mimecar> parando la instalación y comprobando los sectores defectuosos del disco
<lucero> nada que ver?
<mimecar> la instalación la tienes que parar para ver el disco
<lucero> de que forma o con que podria ver esa informacion?
<lucero> me temo que si debo hacer eso tendre que apagar la maquina en seco ,pues no tengo otra opcion
<erAbuelo> la instalacion de ubuntu no permite ver los logs ?
<lucero> ni idea ,es la primera vez que instalo
<erAbuelo> vale
<mimecar> será mejor que lo instales en la memoria USB
<mimecar> si el disco está dañado
<lucero> lo que si puedo  recordar es que estoy instalando 14.02 o algo asi y creo que la version mas reciente no es esa verdad?
<mimecar> es la última versión LTS
<ivedci89> esa version esta muy bien lucero
<lucero> mimecar: pues ya tengo instalada la iso en USB
<mimecar> si reinicias se pierden los datos
<mimecar> tienes que dejar espacio en la memoria USB para guardar las cosas
<ivedci89> gnome-disks
<lucero> mimecar: pero mi intencion es instalar en el disco HD
<mimecar> esa es tu intención
<mimecar> pero si el disco tiene errores...
<lucero> mimecar: te entiendo
<lucero> hay forma de corregir esos errores?
<ivedci89> gksu gnome-disks # lucero
<lucero> ivedci89: no entiendo que es eso
<ivedci89> desde ahi podras ver cómo está tu disco duro....
<ivedci89> y si tiene más de 50 sectores erroneos no instales nada.. cambia tu disco duro, o te arriesgas instalando el perder toda tu informacion el dia menos esperado.
<ivedci89> en general no
<lucero> lo raro es que meti un nombre de usuario en la instalacion ,pero en ningun momento se me pidio passwd de root
<ivedci89> eso es normal
<ivedci89> la password de root es otra cosa.
<lucero> ivedci89: entonces accedo a un terminal y meto ese comando? eso es?
<ivedci89> si
<mimecar> ahora estás en medio de una instalación
<lucero> pero como me hago root ,supongo tendre que ser root para acceder verdad?
<lucero> mimecar: si estoy en medio de la instalacion no podre acceder a esa info? es eso?
<mimecar> yo lo haría aparte por el live cd
<mimecar> ahora supuestamente está instalando lubuntu desde hace 1 hora
<lucero> mimecar: si o quizas mas tiempo
<ivedci89> acoto [que si tu instalaste ubuntu especificando tu nombre de usuario "lucero" entonces despues, en tu sistema, no se te pedira contraseña de root para tareas administrativas, sino que ese usuario lucero, tendrá poder como de root ingresando su contraseña...]
<lucero> ivedci89: hmm
<mimecar> ivedci89, aún está en la instalación
<ivedci89> [en cambio si estas desde un sistema live, al iniciar un programa con gksu o sudo desde la tarminal no te pide clave.... y te da poder de root directamente]
<ivedci89> ok mimecar
<successus> salud o/
<Lopulus> mimecar,
<mimecar> di
<Lopulus> Estoy teniendo problemas con la impresora. Hago lsusb en el terminal y aparece Bus 001 Device 031: ID 03f0:8711 Hewlett-Packard Deskjet 2050 J510 pero abro las impresoras activas y no aparece
<mimecar> las HP suelen estar soportados con hplips
<mimecar> lo tienes puesto?
<Lopulus> mmmmm
<Lopulus> no creo
<mimecar> no la detecta el sistema al conectarla?
<Lopulus> el gestor de impresoras no funciona bien.
<Lopulus> te paso una imagen
<Lopulus> http://i.imgur.com/BLsU1Go.png
<mimecar> no está activado
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu tienes puesta?
<Lopulus> 15.04
<Lopulus> xubuntu
<mimecar> tienes instalado xubuntu-desktop ?
<Lopulus> mmm no se
<Lopulus> ahi lo estoy instalando
<Lopulus> no me permite entrar a http://localhost:631/
<mimecar> si tienes cups apagado no te dejará
<Lopulus> como lo enciendo
<mimecar>  sudo /etc/init.d/cups start
<Lopulus> sigue igual....
<mimecar> qué error te da al iniciar cups?
<Lopulus> [ ok ] Starting cups (via systemctl): cups.service.
<Lopulus> no me da error
<mimecar> entonces se ha iniciado correctamente
<Lopulus> si, pero sigue igual el gestor
<mimecar> ¿has reiniciado el gestor de impresoras?
<Lopulus> como lo hago?
<Lopulus> de manera grafica si
<mimecar> debería irte
<Lopulus> ?
<mimecar> al iniciar cups tendría que ir el gestor de impresoras
<Lopulus> pues no.
<mimecar> en estos momentos estoy sin ideas
<mimecar> ¿te ha instalado muchos paquetes con xubuntu-desktop?
<successus_> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<Lopulus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11357587/
<Lopulus> mimecar, los has visto?
<mimecar> no parece ningún paquete relacionado con la impresora
<Lopulus> no
<Lopulus> yo, desde synaptic loq ue hice fue reinstalar cups, ayer.
<Lopulus> http://i.imgur.com/J1BEIsO.png
<Lopulus> http://i.imgur.com/JBQ9nDM.png
<mimecar> seguro que el servidor de impresoras se conecta a ese puerto de cups?
<Lopulus> como saberlo
<mimecar> buscando el error que te da + "xubuntu 15.04"
<Lopulus> eso pongo ene l terminal
<Lopulus> ?
<mimecar> en google
<Lopulus> ahora entendi,
<mimecar> tengo que desconectar
<mimecar> si no lo consigues ya lo vemos mañana
<mimecar> buenas noches
<joduco> hola saludos
<joduco> me pueden ayudar
<joduco> como reproduzco bluray
<joduco> lo e probado todo pero no funciona
<joduco> gracias
#ubuntu-es 2015-05-26
<alcides> hoa
<Guest70331> hola
<Guest70331> que tal
 * merrick  B. días.
<CarlosNeyPastor> Buenos dias/tardes/noches, alguien me puede dar una mano, necesito una lista de significados del código de colores de un terminal en GNU/Linux
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hasta el momento encontré los básicos, pero necesitaría más que los básicos.
<CarlosNeyPastor> Muchas gracias.
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
<anikras> hola
<anikras> quiero montar un servidor vnc en ubuntu con escritorio mate
<anikras> me gustaria que se iniciara al inicio
<anikras> tengo instalado ubuntu con mate-desktop
<anikras> pero no me aparece lo de compartir escritorio
<anikras> creo que es una aplicacion de gnome
<anikras> alguien puede decirme cual es para poder instalarla ?
<SkavenXXI> era algo como "vinagre" , no?
<SkavenXXI> o era "vino" ... o era "vinagre"
<SkavenXXI> ya no sé cual era el servidor y cual el cliente :D
<anikras> okok
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<successus> salud o/
<angel_> irc.asterisk-es.org
<angel_> irc.asterisk-es.org
<angel_> join irc.asterisk-es.org
#ubuntu-es 2015-05-27
<successus> salud o/
<Booter> hola, alguien sabe como ver la pantalla de tu movil android desde ubuntu?
<successus> salud o/
<ivedci89-desktop> buenas a todos tengo ubuntu 14 y he instalado desde synaptic algunas cosas... como temas de gnome y unity ...y de pronto no puedo cambiar el fondo de pantalla ni funciona el clic derecho sobre el escritorio en unity. qué podrá ser? cómo solucionarlo?
<ivedci89-desktop> buenas a todos tengo ubuntu 14 y he instalado desde synaptic algunas cosas... como temas de gnome y unity ...y de pronto no puedo cambiar el fondo de pantalla ni funciona el clic derecho sobre el escritorio en unity. qué podrá ser? cómo solucionarlo?
<ivedci89-desktop> http://www.notasnegras.com/habilitar-click-derecho-iconos-escritorio-ubuntu-14-10/
<ivedci89-desktop> me funciono...
<ivedci89-desktop> menos mal ,,  estaba a punto de reinstalar todo
<lucero> hola a todos,me podrian decir como usar el terminal? pues he instalado lubuntu y no me da opcion ha poner el passwd
<lucero> pues existen cosas que no puedo instalar mediante el centro de sofware
<george2002> lucero, cuando instalaste lubuntu le diste un pass, ese mismo lo colocas en el terminal, para instalar por terminal se hace,,, sudo apt-get install (a compañado de lo que quieres intalar)
<george2002> ejemplo sudo apt-get install xchat
<lucero> gracias ,probare
<lucero> es muy amable
<george2002> dnada
<lucero> george2002: he instalado con exito mediante el comando que me dio ,instale wine ,pero ahora no veo su icono....
<george2002> lucero: te crea un sub directorio en el menu de inicio
<lucero> george2002: hmm no lo veo
<george2002> con 3 iconos. el de configurar, el directorio y el de unistall
<lucero> george2002: pues no me ha creado nada de eso
<george2002> escribe el comando usado aqui para ver que instalastes
<lucero> sudo apt-get install wine
<george2002> ok, en el terminal escribe wine --version
<lucero> wine-1.6.2
<george2002> lucero: ahora escribe winecfg
<george2002> y lo configuras para que puedas instalar los programas de windows a usar
<lucero> pues se ha abierto ,pero que ocurre con el icono?
<george2002> lucero: si no te crea menu no es tan importante, pero lo puedes agregar editando el menu de lubuntu,
<george2002> yo tengo es cinnamon por el momento y sobre como editar el menu de lxde no te sabria decir
<lucero> george2002: puedes ayudarme con la creacion del menu? pues lo usara una señora mayor y seria conveniente tenerlo a la vista
<george2002> lucero: el tenerlo instalado es suficiente, lo que tienes es que por terminal si quieres instalar algo de windows, escribir (wine masprogramaainstalar)
<Tiffon> nas
<george2002> lucero: o con click secundario buscar donde dice abrir con wine
<lucero> ok
<lucero> george2002: gracias,ya esta solucionado ..lo que hice fue desinstalar desde el centro de sofware y volver a instalar y se ha creado el icono
<lucero> cosas que pasan
<george2002> lucero: ok me alegra que todo este bien
<lucero> tengo otro problema no puedo subir la barra de volumen con lo cual no oigo sonido
<george2002> para el puntero sobre el icono del volumen y le das a la rueda del raton lucero
<george2002> lucero: y si no puedes oir nada aun tiene que ve a donde esta apuntando el servidor de audio, si a tu tarjeta de sonido o a que
<lucero> george2002: con la rueda del rato? no funciona
<george2002> en el menu busca control de volumen pulse audio
<lucero> george2002: conoces algun capturador de pantalla lo mas ligero y facil se utilizar tengo instalado imagemagick que se ha instalado por dfecto junto a wine pero nunca lo he usado
<lucero> quizas pueda enviarte alguna captura para que me puedas ayudar a solucionar el problema
<george2002> lucero: para hacer tomas del escritorio?
<lucero> george2002: si
<george2002> video o solo imagen?
<ivedci891> scrot
<ivedci891> lucero:
<lucero> george2002: para capturar el monitor
<george2002> lucero: yo uso es kazam
<lucero> george2002: bien,acabo de instalar shutter muy ligero y facil de usar por donde puedo enviarte una capturade mi escritorio?
<george2002> que aplicacion esta usando para irc lucero?
<erAbuelo> buenas
<george2002> nas
<george2002> lucero, usas xchat?
<lucero> no de momento no tengo ningun cliente de IRC instalado
<george2002> lucero, y como estas chat por aqui? esto es irc!
<lucero> george2002: queria instalar teamviwear ,creo que funciona bastante bien y podria ayudarme si usted tambien lo tiene instalado....
<george2002> perdona lucero , como te conetas a este canl? con que programa
<lucero> george2002: pues en mi navegador freenode.net....webchat....ubuntu-es
<george2002> a ok, lucero pues no tengo ese programa, y es de terceros, y la pc la uso para un home studio de grabacion y solo le tengo cosas para sonido
<lucero> como puedo instalar sofware de terceros? es cierto lo he buscado en el centro de sofware y no se encuentra disponible
<george2002> lucero, en la pagina de ese programa esta el deb disponible para ubuntu que es lo mismo para lubuntu
<lucero> george2002: me puedes ilustrar un poco mas?
<george2002> lucero, pues por lo general ahora todo es facil, descargas el deb desde la pagina y cuando lo tengas en tu pc, le das click secundario y busca instalador de paquetes, a de ser asi, te recuerdo yo uso es como desktop cinnamon y es algo diferente todo a lxde
<lucero> george2002: gracias voy a intentar
<george2002> lucero, y instala xchat, para que te conectes a ubuntu-es y poder intercambiar hasta archivos
<lucero> george2002: yo en mi maqina tengo instalado kvirc
<lucero> george2002: esta maquina es de una señora de 70 años
<lucero> george2002: conoce algun sitio para poder enviar imagenes que no sea por ejemplo imageshack? es bastante complicado usar esto
<george2002> lucero, en google colocar subir imagenes y toma la primera que te da para elegir
<lucero> gracias de nuevo
<lucero> george2002: extrañamente instale el paquete .deb para ubuntu desde la pagina oficial de temviewear y despues instale el paquete deb con el instalado ,incluso me aparece su icono de teamviewear ,pero al hacele clic no se abre
<george2002> lucero, lanzalo por terminal, abres un terminal y colocas el nombres i le das intro, hay te dice que problemas puedes tener
<lucero> george2002: no se encontro la orden ,deberia abrirlo como root? no necesariamente verdad?
<lucero> george2002: http://s2.subirimagenes.com/imagen/previo/thump_9377290escritorio-1001.png
<lucero> george2002: te ha llegado la captura? a ver si me puedes ayudar con eso please
<lucero> george2002: http://www.subirimagenes.net/share.php?img=150527043557765358.png
<lucero> george2002: <a href="http://www.subirimagenes.net/i/150527043557765358.png" target="_blank" title="subir imagenes"><img src="http://sia1.subirimagenes.net/img/2015/05/27/150527043557765358.png" border="0" alt="subir imagen" /></a>
<george2002> lucero, dame un momento
<lucero> george2002: claro
<george2002> lucero, tienes que configurar que pcm sea el master en el icono de volumen, pero no te sabria como decir que es porque no uso lxde
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<lucero> george2002: intentare
<lucero> zwq31jxs
<ricard> hola no entiendo nada en la tty me vueve a salir lo de 0pckage can be updated y 0 pckages are securuty updated, desinstalo un programa que instale para ver si se solucionaba el problema el apt cups y hago un sudo apt-get autoremove me elimina 4 paquetes que se instalaron con apt cups,pero lo curioso es que reinicio y ya no me sale el mensage en la tty
<ricard> o tal vez haya sido un sudo aptitude update y sudo aptitude upgrade que he hecho no se etoy alucinando
<george2002> ricard, volvemos a lo mismo, uno para que entras en tyy? porque no instalas desde un terminal sin salirte a una tyy? y si tenes tantos problemas con tu pc no podrias suponer que es problema de compatibilidad?
<ivedci891> me parece que lucero y ricard son la misma persona jajaja
<lucero> ivedci891: para nada
<lucero> ivedci891: porque es tan complicado subir una imagen ningun programita de estos es sencillo de usar?
<ricard> george2002,no eres muy amable para ciertos comentarios mejor estate calladito ,que incompatibilidad y ni ocho cuartos si todo me va bien
<ivedci891> cómo que subir una imagen??? en ubuntu la tecla ImprPnt te captura el escritorio...
<george2002> ricard, perdona pero no soy yo el que escribio hola no entiendo nada en la tty me vueve a salir lo de 0pckage can be updated y 0 pckages are securuty updated, desinstalo un programa que instale para ver si se solucionaba el problema el apt cups y hago un sudo apt-get autoremove me elimina 4 paquetes que se instalaron con apt cups,pero lo curioso es que reinicio y ya no me sale el mensage en la tty
<george2002> <ricard> o tal vez haya sido un sudo aptitude update y sudo aptitude upgrade que he hecho no se etoy alucinando
<lucero> http://www.casimages.es/share.php?img=150527044729387059.png
<ricard> que culpa tengo yo de no entender bien ubuntu aún
<lucero> <a href="http://www.subirimagenes.net/i/150527043557765358.png" target="_blank" title="subir imagenes">Mi imagen</a>
<george2002> ricard, ok, por eso te hice las preguntas, dime porque entras en una tyy y de pronto te podria ayudar si te entiendo que es lo que queres hacer
<ricard> entro a la tty para ver que todo esta bien?y no me manda el dichoso mesajito
<lucero> http://subefotos.com/ver/?d1877dc275b526f9f29fa0a70661680ao.png#codigos
<ivedci891> http://www.casimages.es/i/150527044729387059.png.html
<george2002> ricard, que escritorio usas?
<ricard> el que viene por defecto con ubuntu
<ricard> 14.04
<ricard> creo que es gnome
<ivedci891> lucero: en lubuntu [imprpnt] tambien funciona
<ricard> hay alguna manera de averiguar que escritorio utilizas desde la terminal??
<lucero> http://subefotos.com/ver/?4c3f3ad4fb3cb35acfee87430148a9d6o.jpg#codigos
<ivedci891> cual es tu problema lucero
<ricard> que me dices george2002
<george2002> ricard, que tal eres para el ingles?
<ricard> malo
<ricard>  y tu??
<ivedci891> lucero... no tienes sonido?
<ivedci891> en otro usuario te ocurre igual?
<ricard> porque lo preguntas??
<lucero> http://subefotos.com/ver/?b051484b3d5151cdd99592ab5e0b9986o.png#codigos
<ricard> george2002
<george2002> ricard, estoy mirando soluciones en los foros y segun lei es problema por instalar o actualizar kernel! o por el comando utilizado, apt-get aptitude
<ricard> no el kernel no puede ser por que con todos los kernel me ha sucedido lo mismo y lo de apt-get aptitude no se
<ricard> no suelo utilizar apt-get aptitude suelo utilizar apt-get update y upgrade
<lucero> como hacer que cuando me conecte a hexchat automaticamente aaparezcan los canales seleccionados?
<ivedci891> lucero: usa pidgin
<lucero> ivedci891, porque?
<kaiioriblack> alguien que sepa de android
<ivedci891> porque tiene esa y muchas mas funcionalidades...
<ivedci891> a simples clicks
<lucero> ivedci891,  gracias pero mi intencion es la que acabo d explicar
<kaiioriblack> android por aqui D:
<kaiioriblack> quien sabe compilar un kernel de android xperia ?
<ricard> hola no entiendo nada en la tty me vueve a salir lo de 0pckage can be updated y 0 pckages are securuty updated, desinstalo un programa que instale para ver si se solucionaba el problema el apt cups y hago un sudo apt-get autoremove me elimina 4 paquetes que se instalaron con apt cups,pero lo curioso es que reinicio y ya no me sale el mensage en la tty
<ricard> o quizas haya sido e3l sudo apt-geet aptitude updatey sudo apt-get aptitude upgrade que he hecho
<ricard> alguien que me pueda ayudar??
<ricard> george2002 me puedes decir donde esta la solucion?
<ricard> ya veo que estas igual de pez que yo,pero si no hay solucion dimelo
<ricard> ya que decias que lo habias encontrado!
<ricard> que no contestas george2002
<ricard> bueno adios a todos/as
<ivedci89-desktop> hola, como puedo en ubuntu, tener la funcion "Abrir con" cuando se trata de una carpeta? tal como hace lubuntu (pcmanfm)
<ivedci89-desktop> !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<GridCube> ivedci89-desktop: Si tenesmas de un cliente entonces tiene que estar laopcion
<ivedci89-desktop> no, no tengo mas de un cliente... en este ubuntu solo tengo nautilus.
<ivedci89-desktop> GridCube:
<GridCube> tons¿?
<ivedci89-desktop> es que conoci lubuntu y tiene esa opcion... de abrir carpeta con... pero ubuntu no lo tiene
<ivedci89-desktop> GridCube:
<GridCube> porque la tendria si no hay mas de un cliente para abrir?
<GridCube> y si te gusta pcmanfm usa pcmanfm
<GridCube> no tenes porque usar nautilus si no queres
<ivedci89-desktop> GridCube: uso ubuntu desde 9.x ... conoci lubuntu porque tengo una netbook re lenta, pero aca no quiero usar pcmanfm NO ME GUSTA. y recuerdo que nautilus tenia esa opciona antes de 12.04
<ivedci89-desktop> y no es la primera vez que pregunto esto
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> pero para que querrian los de nautilus darte la opcion de no usar nautilus, sobre todo si no hay ninguna opción?
<ivedci89-desktop> ¿?¿?¿?¿¿?explicate
<ivedci89-desktop> a ver...
<ivedci89-desktop> voy a carpeta personal... y hacer clic derecho sobre una carpeta para que salga Abrir con... mmm Audacious por ejemplo
<ivedci89-desktop> entiendes!!!?
<JunkHunk> hola alguien conoce un canal de hardware en freenode y en Español?
<mimecar> es complicado un canal de ese tipo
<JunkHunk> estoy buscando en internet si se le puede ampliar la banda ancha al router inalambrico 11n...es un router que en su dia daba 1mb y era la caña pero ahora es una chufa y si lo uso de hub para conectar la ps3 se tira medio año para descargar actualizaciones
<mimecar> tendrás más posibilidades en un foro
<ivedci89-desktop> GridCube:
<ivedci89-desktop> nautilus-actions
<ivedci89-desktop> y lo tube que crear yo
<GridCube> que bueno :3
<ivedci89-desktop> aunque me queda en un submenu... pero igual la cosa que sirve!..
<ivedci89-desktop> :)
<ivedci89-desktop> uhhhh está buenisimo se me ocurre cada cosa... :) le dare mucho uso! bueno adios.. queria contarte ese logro y que quede asentado aqui.. :) tal  vez a alguien le ayude
<ivedci89-desktop> "nautilus-actions" para poder hacer crear menus contextuales nuevas funciones a gusto... bybye
<Lopulus> mimecar, en otra particion con ubuntu logre imprimir sin problemas... se podra copiar alguna configuracion de alli a esta de xubuntu?
<mimecar> seguramente ubuntu tenga algún paquete que a ti te falta
<mimecar> hay una solución rápida aunque un poco mala
<kuindios-vit> Hola amigos, tengo un problema, me instale ubuntu 14.04 pero le instala el escritorio mate y cuando voy a cambiar la resolucion de pantalla el escritorio se vuelve loco y tengo que reinicial
<kuindios-vit> la cosa esta en que tengo que reiniciar, me baje ubuntu-mate y tiene el mismo problema cada vez que cambio la resolucion de pantalla
<george2002_> kuindios-vit, y tu tarjeta de video tiene los drivres instalados?
<n-iCe> Hola hola! volví a Ubuntu, para probar 15.04
<n-iCe> Cómo les va?
<george2002_> n-iCe, cool
<n-iCe> A ti no te conozco :x
<n-iCe> No me acuerdo cómo era Ubuntu desde Unity, pero lo siento muy rápido, al menos en esta versión, y aún no lo instalo, estoy en el ilve cd
<george2002_> n-iCe, si?
<n-iCe> Muy rápido
<n-iCe> De hecho, usaba Arch con xfce.
<n-iCe> Siento esto más rápido, quiero instalarlo y ver cómo va, quedan 30 segundos para que se instale a mi disco duro.
<n-iCe> george2002_: de dónde eres? cuál versión usas?
<george2002_> n-iCe, venezuela, ubuntustudio 14.04 con cinnamon
<n-iCe> Un gusto, pues estaré por aquí
<n-iCe> Pensé en probar lubuntu y xubuntu
<n-iCe> Pero me encantó Ubuntu 15.04
<n-iCe> Por ahora
<george2002_> eso es bueno
<n-iCe> Ok, se instaló ya Ubuntu a mi laptop
<n-iCe> Regreso, me pide reiniciar, brb.
<kuindios-vit> a alguien mas le pasa que con el escritorio-mate al intentar cambiar la pantalla se distorsiona el escritorio?
<george2002_> kuindios-vit, tenes instalado los drivers de tu tarjeta?
<Lopulus> si cual mimecar
<mimecar> instalar el metapaquete ubuntu-deskop
<mimecar> aunque luego uses otro entorno
<Lopulus> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<Lopulus>  mimecar
<mimecar> sí
<mimecar> ten en cuenta que instalará muchas cosas
<Lopulus> ok, ahora pruebo
<Lopulus> si, lo pude ver
<n-iCe> Listo
<n-iCe> Volví, con todo instalado.
<n-iCe> Usa mucha RAM, no?
<n-iCe> free: opción incorrecta -- «n»
<n-iCe> Usage:
<n-iCe>  free [opciones]
<n-iCe> Options:
<n-iCe>  -b, --bytes         mostrar la salida en bytes
<n-iCe> Ya puedo hablar? :x
<n-iCe> Se me fue
<erAbuelo> buenas noches
<n-iCe> Buenas erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> hola n-iCe
<n-iCe> Cómo andas?
<erAbuelo> sentado
<n-iCe> Y qué tal? no tenías emorroides?
<n-iCe> hemorroides
<erAbuelo> no
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-05-28
<DELLtra> nas o/
<Abr1l> BUenas Nochesss
<erAbuelo> buenas
<george2002> erAbuelo, nas
<erAbuelo> hola george2002
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<george2002> alguien usa kdenlive¿
<successus> salud o/
<Lonchafinista> Dónde está erUSUL?
<mimecar> erUsul ya no se volverá a conectar
<ivedci89-desktop> no es erAbuelo ??
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> resumen rápido, sufrío un accidente hace tiempo y falleció
<Lonchafinista> no jodas
<Lonchafinista> mi pésame
<ivedci89-desktop> que impunidad!! jeje
<mimecar> erUSUL, registrar el nick de ese usuario...
<erUSUL> Qué ocurre?
<mimecar> aunque el nick haya caducado no es para que lo cojas
<Lonchafinista> Ya está
<Lonchafinista> !cat
<kubot> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mapps> hola
<mimecar> hola mapps
<Lopulus> mimecar, ayer instale y no paso nada, todo igual
<mimecar> si lanzas el escritorio de Ubuntu te pasa lo mismo?
<Lopulus> espera
<Lopulus> como lo lanzo?
<mimecar> en la pantalla de login
<mimecar> pones tu usuario y en el menú seleccionas el escritorio de Unity
<mapps> lanzo?
<mapps> hm
<Lopulus> ahhhhh
<Lopulus> no way jose, mimecar
<mimecar> pues no tiene mucho sentido lo que te pasa
<filisko> cuál es más liviano 14.04 o 12.04 ?
<mimecar> depende del escritorio que uses
<filisko> en principio
<filisko> no usaré ninguno
<filisko> xD
<filisko> por eso lo digo
<mimecar> si es para un servidor da lo mismo
<mimecar> la 14.04 tiene sporte hasta 019
<mimecar> 2019
<filisko> sí lo sé
<filisko> pero si es más liviano (por muy poco que sea)
<filisko> el 12.04
<filisko> lo cogeré
<mimecar> para una aplicación de servidor te dará menos problemas la 14.04
<filisko> en teoría 12.04 no debería de ser más liviano?
<mimecar> no
<filisko> aham
<filisko> guay. guay
<filisko> muchas gracias
<filisko> investigaré un poco más :))
<filisko> durante la instalación, cuando le das a "advanced options"
<filisko> cuál es la diferencia entre "Expert install" Y "Command-ĺine expert install"
<filisko> ?
<mimecar> ¿qué tienes que hacer que no te sirve la instalación normal de Ubuntu server?
<filisko> estoy usando la mini
<filisko> mmm, no sé, me gustaría poder personalizarla enterita
<mimecar> tu mismo
<mimecar> vas a estar más tiempo para hacer lo mismo
<filisko> es para un proyecto para el instituto, y el PC que me dieron es viejuno
<filisko> entonces tengo que ser cuidadoso
<mimecar> Ubuntu Server sin paquetes extras ya tiene un sistema mínimo
<carnau> Escoje la instalación para expertos; deja todas las opciones por defecto xD
<filisko> sí carnau, pero qué diferencia hay entre "Expert install" y "Command-line expert install" ? D:
<carnau> Nunca los he probado, supongo que ambos son instaladores en ncurses.
<filisko> sí
<filisko> y no sé cuál es la diferencia
<filisko> supongo que tendré que llegar a los últimos pasos para ver cuál es la diferencia xD
<filisko> pero no tengo tiempo para eso
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-05-29
<ivedci89-desktop> hola help help
<ivedci89-desktop> tengo windows y lo necesito con urgencia pero grub no lo encuentra, ...
<m4v> ivedci89-desktop: update-grub no lo encuentra?
<ivedci89-desktop> no
<ivedci89-desktop> m4v:
<ivedci89-desktop> !texto
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'texto'.
<ivedci89-desktop> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<ivedci89-desktop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11422069/
<ivedci89-desktop> m4v:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11422069/
<ottoMax> como anda españa?
<ottoMax> hola
<ottoMax> jon
<ottoMax> join
<ottoMax> join ./#ubuntu-es-cafe
<mapps> aha
<ricard> hola ya he solucionado lo de 0 package can be updated y 0 pckages are security updated,hago un sudo aptitude update y un sudo aptitude upgrade reinicio el pc y ya no me aparece
<ricard> que os parece??
<ricard> merrick que opinas?tu opinion es importante para mi
<gummse> Hola a todos! soy nuevo por aquí
<fzeta> hola gummse, bienvenido!
<george2002> gummse, bienvenido al santuario del teclado
<fzeta> y al garito de los frikis :P
<gummse> jaja, gracias!
<gummse> pues eso esta bien! :D
<gummse> no entro a un garito de estos desde los tiempos del mirc32
<george2002>  #ubuntu-es-cafe
<ricard> he logrado que cuando la tty me manda el mensage de 0 packages can be updated y 0 packages are security updated,que escribiendo sudo aptitude update y sudo aptitude upgrade en vez de apt-get update y apt-get upgrade,que cuando reinicio el pc ya no me salga el error,que opinais??
<fzeta> te has comido los puntos y las comas. Es complicado comprender :P
<ricard> pasa algo en hacer sudo aptitude update en vez de sudo apt-get update?
<fzeta> hace tiempos de los tiempos que no ejecuto aptitude
<ricard> pero no pasa nada no?fzeta
<fzeta> ricard: no tendría porque.
<ricard> gracias fzeta voy hacer una prueba hasta luego os digo como me ha ido
<fzeta> ve con Dios.
<george2002> fzeta, solo con dios? que valla hasta con la gente de conical
<fzeta> :D
<ricard> he hecho la prueba y con sudo apt-get update y sudo apt-get upgrade no se marcha el mensage, en canvio con sud aptitude update y sudo aptitude upgrade si se marcha
<ricard> sigo utilizando aptitude??
<ricard> o le pasa algo al pc??
<fzeta> ricard: usa el que más cómodo sea para ti
<ricard> entonces aptitude que me borra el mensage
<ricard> fzeta: no crees??
<fzeta> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/65480 <<<<< ricard, a lo mejor esto te saca de dudas
<ricard> fzeta: gracias me ha sacado de dudas asi que usare aptitude que incluso va mejor
<fzeta> (Y)
<ricard> que quierses decir con (y)
<fzeta> ricard:  (Y) = pulgar arriba (N) pulgar abajo
<ricard> a deacuerdo gracias
<fzeta> you're welcome!
<ricard> bueno fzeta gracias por todo hasta luego a todos
<fzeta> see you!
<DELLtra> kurama10,  o/
<erAbuelo> buenas
<mimecar> hola erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> hola mimecar
<erAbuelo> al final voy a tener que cambiar de movil
<mimecar> seguimos en cafe
<erAbuelo> tengo que salir, ta lueg
<ivedci89> hola, cómo puedo configurar un vnc4server para que comparta un escritorio virtual y no el real de mi computadora?
<guest-oQ6jUX> hola
<guest-oQ6jUX> alguien me puede ayudar con un error en 14.04
<guest-oQ6jUX> hola!!
<guest-oQ6jUX> holaaaaaaa
<trouvetou> ola guest-oQ6jUX
<trouvetou> que error tienes?
#ubuntu-es 2015-05-30
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-05-31
<mauro_> Hola? alguien por ahí?
<Tiffon> nas
<everth> buenos dias
<mimecar__> hola
<everth> necesito ayuda de alguien que use ubuntu y canaima
<everth> canaima tiene un canal.. pero no hay gente alli que de soporte.. son puros niños los q usan ese canal...  por eso estoy aqui.. por si me encuentro a alguien que use canaima aqui
<mimecar> pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<mimecar> ya que las dudas no son de Ubuntu
<everth> ok..
<everth> gracias
<ricard> hola entro para saludaros y comentaros que el tema de la tty 0 packages can be updated y 0 packages are security updated lo he solucionado,poniendo sudo aptitude update y sudo aptitude upgrade reinicio el pc y voila ya no sale el mensaje
<ricard> que os parece??
<mimecar> intenta no mezclar aptitude y apt
<ricard> mimecar:porque que pasa?
<ricard> no aptitude solo lo utilizo para esto
<mimecar> para corregir ese error?
<ricard> si
<ricard> y en la tty
<mimecar> ok
<ricard> no hay ningun problema entonces verdad??
<mimecar> si lo usas en casos puntuales no
<ricard> ya te he dicho solo una vez al dia y en la tty
<ricard> para lo demas uso apt-get
<guampa> no uses periodicamente mezclados aptitude y apt-get
<ricard> como quieres decir mezclados solo lo utilizo aptitude para el error,si tengo que instalar algo que no es cada dia ni mucho menos uso apt-get
<mimecar> el error te ha salido una vez y ya no tienes que ejecutar aptitude
<guampa> ambos tienen maneras un poco diferentes de resolver las dependencias, y eso a algunos les trajo problemas
<guampa> por eso recomiendan usar uno o el otro, pero no los dos para manejar los paquetes
<ricard> pero me da 0 paquetes a actualizar aptitude
<guampa> y? apt-get a veces me dice eso tambien
<mimecar> para que lo ejecutas todos los días?
<ricard> si el error me sale una vez al dia ejecuto aptitude esa vez y ya no mas
<mimecar> no es un error que te diga que no hay actualizaciones
<mimecar> si lo vas a ejecutar todos los días, no uses aptitude
<ricard> y como lo hago con apt-get no se borra el error
<guampa> con una vez por mes esta bien, mas o menos
<guampa> y que no haya paquetes para actualizar no es un error
<mimecar> el error lo único que hace es decirte que no hay paquetes que actualizar?
<ricard> si
<guampa> eso no es un error, es normal que no haya
<mimecar> afecta al funcionamiento de Ubuntu que te salga?
<ricard> no  pero en la tty me ponme 0 packages can be updated y 0 packages are security updated
<guampa> eso.no.es.un.error.
<ricard> entonces que lo dejo?
<mimecar> sí
<guampa> no hay nada que dejar, no es un error y punto
<guampa> es solo que no hay paquetes para actualizar
<mimecar> es más fácil que se rompa algo usando aptitude y apt al mismo tiempo
<mimecar> que dejando el texto de no hay actualizaciones
<guampa> lo cual es normal si actualizas tooodos los dias o varias veces al dia
<ricard> pero no uso nunca apt y aptitude al mismo tiempo
<mimecar> si un día tienes actualizaciones
<mimecar> aptitude las instala con su criterio
<mimecar> otro día instalas con apt
<guampa> no me refiero al mismo tiempo exacto
<guampa> lo que dice mimecar ricard. no uses una vez uno para instalar y despues otra vez el otro
<guampa> puede que no te traiga problemas, pero es desaconsejado
<guampa> es desaconsejado porque tambien puede que sí te traiga problemas
<ricard> tambien se me borra instalando medio kernel y reiniciando el pc luego lo desintalo y en paz hago esto entonces??
<guampa> medio kernel?
<mimecar> xD
<ricard> entonces si utilizo aptitude para las actualizaciones y apt-get para instalar algun programa pasa algo??
<guampa> SI
<guampa> puede pasar
<ricard> si solo linux-image
<guampa> mira hombre hace como quieras, ya creo que hable claro
<guampa> si elegis usar los dos pues bien, puede irte bien y sino, ya sabes
<ricard> vale gracias voy a probar algo
<ricard> hasta luego
<guampa> hasta luego
<ricard> lee esto porfavor es sobre aptitude y apt-get http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/65480#.VWsvHK3tlBc
<mimecar> es un poco antiguo (del 2007)
<mimecar> apt te dice cuando hay paquetes que se instalaron por otras y no hacen faltas
<mimecar> falta
<ricard> entonces no puedo usar aptitude para borrar el error y para lo demas apt-get??
<mimecar> si te da lo mismo tener problemas, puedes usarlo
<ricard> pero que tipo de problemas??
<mimecar> quieres usar dos gestores de paquetes que trabajan de forma diferente
<mimecar> al mismo tiempo
<ricard> aptitude solo puntualmente para lo del error y para nada mas
<mimecar> me puedes asegurar que aptitude no te va a instalar ninguna actualización?
<ricard> si porque si me dice de instalar le dire que no
<mimecar> ok, tu mismo
<ricard> asi si no?
<mimecar> te hemos dicho que no uses los dos
<guampa> se puede usar aptitude para buscar, o incluso alguna vez me soluciono problemas que con apt-get no pude
<mimecar> y estás buscando razones para usarlos
<guampa> pero es puntual y mejor  dejarlo para cuando conoces bien el sistema de paquetes
<guampa> para el principio es mejor que uses apt-get para todo
<everth> yo siempre he usado apt-get
<guampa> yo use un poco aptitude, hay gente que lo usa en vez de apt-get y esta bien
<guampa> si lo ponen en los repos para manejar nada menos que el sistema de paquetes es porque anda bien tambien
<ricard> entonces me recomendais mejor que instale el kernel reinicie el pc y lo desintale para solucionar el error??
<guampa> lo que no se recomienda es manejar los paquetes indistintamente todo el tiempo con ambos
<guampa> kernel o medio kernel? :p
<ricard> bueno eso (Y)
<guampa> no se estabas hablando de apt-get y aptitude, no se que pasa con un kernel
<ricard> que cuando lo instalo y reinicio el pc tambien se me va el error
<guampa> cual error?
<mimecar> para un mensaje de texto que te sale
<mimecar> no estás haciendo demasiadas cosas?
<ricard> el de 0packages can be updated y 0 pckages are security updated
<guampa> yo lo que veo por tus consultas es que te quedas con detalles que no te estan trayendo ningun problema en concreto
<guampa> ya te dijimos que eso no es una condicion de error
<guampa> es un mensaje informativo nomas
<ricard> pero luego me sale siempre
<guampa> esta bien que salga siempre, es informacion que uno quiere saber al fin y al cabo
<george2002> el camino es largo amigos U_U
<guampa> "hay o no paquetes para actualizar?"
<ricard> no
<ricard> aveces si
<ricard> pero pocas veces
 * guampa facedesks
<guampa> las comillas las puse porque era parte de lo que venia diciendo. no era una pregunta :)
<guampa> el mensaje esta bien, sale siempre
<guampa> nunca vayas a lanzar un programa gtk desde una consola de texto entonces :P
<ricard> lo dejo entonces??
<guampa> tenete unas pildoras cardiacas a mano
<guampa> xD
<george2002> O_x
<ricard> adios y gracias voy a buscar informacion en google
<mimecar> ricard, ¿cuántos días llevas con esto?
<ricard> 2
<mimecar> ok
<ricard> a ti te sale ese mensage mimecar
<SuperTenDroid> Hola hay algun hardware de bajo coste que incluya ubuntu y android juntos en un dual boot  a semejanza con el rikomagic mk36 que incluye dual boot pero con windows 8.1 bing edicion free + andoid kitkat 4.4 todo por 134 €
<guampa> recien lo corri en mi computadora y me sale el mismo mensaje
<mimecar> en servidores o por conexión SSH sí porque es normal
<ricard> y lo dejais y en paz??
<mimecar> ricard, sí
<guampa> http://hastebin.com/luzaqaseci.vhdl
<mimecar> en una conexión SSH o con un sevidor es normal
<ricard> vale entonces yo tampoco le hare caso y lo dejare
<guampa> \o/
<ricard> que es /o\
<ricard> \o/
<guampa> estaba festejando
<SuperTenDroid> quien ha metido un gol???
<guampa> ricard:
<guampa> logro meter en su cabeza el mensaje
<ricard> si ahora lo pienso dejar y en paz
<guampa> de todos modos, para no hacer la consulta tan larga, lo mejor es que pongas en un pastebin el comando que escribis y lo que sale
<guampa> pa la proxima
<ricard> vale
<ricard> gracias guampa y mimecar
<SuperTenDroid> cuantos robots automatizados hay aquí y todo para figurar que el canal tiene consultas
<SuperTenDroid> todo apariencias...
<mimecar> bip bip
<SuperTenDroid> cuidado que llega el coyote
<ricard> si con el acme
<guampa> discurso marca acme
<SuperTenDroid> esto también es un acme ?
<ricard> que te pasa algo tio??
<SuperTenDroid> soy tia un respeto
<ricard> pues tia
<SuperTenDroid> que hay sobrino?
<ricard> no te comprendo
<mimecar> SuperTenDroid, pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<ricard> bueno adios a todos/as
<guampa> bye ricard
<SuperTenDroid> y alli me direis que hw con ubuntu y android preinstalado de bajo coste podria comprar como alternativa al rikomagic mk 36 ?
<guampa> por ahi nadie sabe
<mathesis> alguien a montdo web server en digital ocean?
<successus_> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2016-05-30
<Guest97362> segun entiendo
<Guest97362> necesito los hashes   sha1, sha265 y md5
<Guest97362> en el dsc para que no me bloquee  "ya que decidi   alterar  el debian.tar.xz
<Guest97362> añadiendo los parches allí "y actualizando /debian/patches/series"
<Guest97362> ghytr   te pregunto
<salapin> Guest97362, usas kde como escritorio ?
<Guest97362> ghytr   como puedo "engañar" a launchpad para que no me exija el .changes  "recuerda que es chromium es dificil de compilar",  uso xfce
<anonymous___> hola
<salapin> Guest97362,  vale la pena tener un escritorio tan simple, quiero decir, si compensa a nivel de disfrute con el pc, tener una interfaz tan sencilla
<ghytr> deberias leer sobre el tema en el net.
<natillas> hola buenas como puedo ser mas anonimo?
<Guest97362> ghytr   me explicas?  es mi primer paquete   y al ser tan pesado   debo ver como evitar el .changes       "para que launchpad  compile online "
<ghytr> http://onlinemd5.com/
<Guest97362> natillas  puedes   usar una vpn  e instalar ciertos addons,  que oculten tu  user agent   y  scripts de publicidad  como umatrix
<Guest97362> ghytr  el problema es que en el .canges habla acerca de los hashes de los debs
<Guest97362> que no úedo obtener ya que no puedo compilar "por hardware antiguo000"  :(
<natillas> el umatrix también te hace mas seguro?
<Guest97362> natillas  si,  te da pleno control acerca del trafico web   y  permite ocultar el encabezado referer
<natillas> vale ya estoy de nuevo que me bloqueo el freenode XD
<natillas> jeje
<ghytr> Guest97362, porque ne utilizas firefox
<ghytr> ?
<Guest97362> ghytr  lo uso pero hay cosas que solo funcionan en chrome "ciertos addons"
<natillas> y alguna vpn rapida?
<ghytr> Guest97362, http://www.technipages.com/firefox-enable-disable-referrer
<natillas> hay alguna incompatibilidad entre umatrix y vpn hostpot?
<Guest97362> hotspot  no es muy buena
<Guest97362> hay otras    mejores
<natillas> cual me reomiendas?
<Guest97362> natillas  vpngate
<natillas> voy a probarlo a ver
<meh__> les hago una minúscula consulta  acerca del empaquetamiento de software en  ubuntu
<meh__> tenemos  la fuente de un programa  "y hay una centena de parches  que necesita ese programa", estos parches se pueden organizar en subdirectorios?
<meh__> ejemplo /debian/patches/serie1 /debian/patches/serie2 y  así sucesivamente
<meh__> acá les muestro un ejemplo  https://github.com/Eloston/ungoogled-chromium/blob/master/patches/patch_order
<xneter> !xD
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'xD'.
<xneter> !gay
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'gay'.
<xneter> !m4v
<kubot> m4v es un formato de vídeo, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M4v normalmente presente en #kubuntu-es
<xneter> !erusul
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'erusul'.
<xneter> !ops
<kubot> ¡Ayuda! (Usar solamente en casos de emergencias) jpds Sapote dballester Seveas OberonKing effie_jayx LjL RoAkSoAx fetova m4v mimecar guampa chilicuil GridCube
<AcE-beta> hola
<salapin> AcE-beta, nas
<AcE-beta> :)
<Hierro59> Selling Q1 Ticket's
<starky_> hola, monitor-sensor solo me da lecturas del acelerometro, no da lecturas de el sensor de luz, hasta hace nada funcionaba, donde puedo ver el log del fallo o saber que es lo que sucede?
<sirix> starky_: ejecutalo en el terminal y cualquier cosa que pase ya veras
<starky_> sirix: al ejecutarlo en el terminal solo aparecen los cambios del acelerometro
<starky_> antes si se veian los cambios de el sensor de luz
<sirix> starky_: disculpa, no se que es el acelerometro
<starky_> el acelerometro del portatil, como el del movil
<starky_> detecta el movimiento
<Guest1925> estoy intentando crear un  paquete  para ubuntu
<Guest1925> pero  me salta un error extraño
<Guest1925> acá les muestro el dsc
<Guest1925> https://build.opensuse.org/package/view_file/home:meh924f/ungoogled-chromium/chromium-browser_51.0.2704.63-0ubuntu0.16.04.1.1237.dsc?expand=1
<Guest1925> y  lo que contiene https://build.opensuse.org/package/show/home:meh924f/ungoogled-chromium
<Guest1925> y mi error
<Guest1925> dpkg-source: error: invalid line in md5 checksums string:
<AcE-beta> nas noches
#ubuntu-es 2016-05-31
<Walo> Buenas buenas :)
<cristobal> saludos
<Walo> tengo una consulta sobre la hibernacion de un laptop en ubuntu 16.04, resulta que el equipo hiberna sin problemas al presionar el boton de encendido, pero no logro activar la hibernacion cuando se cierra la pantalla
<Walo> no aparece la opcion en el apartado de Energia en la configuracion
<cristobal> Walo, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/05/ubuntu-16-04-shutdown-hibernate-your-laptop-lid-closed/
<Walo> Gracias, lo reviso de inmediato ;)
<Dr_Cable> Hola
<c-sanchez> hola gente
<c-sanchez> alguien habla español y sabe de js? :P
<c-sanchez> hi, i need some help with html/javascript
<mangel_> hola a todos
<mangel_> alguien ha tenido el bug de perder la red en Gnome y no funcionarle, ni poniendo una ip manual?
<mangel_> si es asi, podeis indicarme como pued solucionarlo, si no tengo acceso a red y no puedo descargar los nuevos paquetes del network-manager?
<mangel_> es en ubuntu 14.04
<mangel_> gracias
<smstiv> hola a todos
<AcE-beta> buenas noches :)
#ubuntu-es 2016-06-01
<SinRatonUbuntu> saludos
<SinRatonUbuntu> no me funciona el raton tactil del portatil
<SinRatonUbuntu> he reiniciado 10 veces y no hay manera
<SinRatonUbuntu> antes me había pasado esporadicamente pero se solucionaba solo reiniciando o no se como
<SinRatonUbuntu> alguien sabe qué puede ser?
<SinRatonUbuntu> hola?
<SinRatonUbuntu> ya estaaaaa
<SinRatonUbuntu> lo conseguí
<SinRatonUbuntu> creo que había desactivado el panel tactil, solo tenia que activarlo desde la configuracion del ratón >_<
<SinRatonUbuntu> pensaba que eso del panel tactil significaba pantalla tactil, y claro yo no tengo pantalla tactil por eso pensé que quitaria bateria y lo quite..
<SinRatonUbuntu> lo raro es que a veces me funcionaba y a veces no :S
<SinRatonUbuntu> pero bueno ya esta!! MENOS MAL! xd saludos que vaya bien
<ilpollo> hola , buen dia, queria dejarles una inquietud: estoy buscando app de ubuntu para generar renderizados de algoritmos graficos, como por ejemplo el programa fyre, con la unica diferencia que tenga otro mecanismo de coordenadas , desde ya muchas gracias
<DELLtra> nas o/
<ilpollo> hola,buenas tardes,queria saber si alguien podria aconsejarme alguna app para producir algoritmos visuales en ubuntu, desde ya muchas gracias
<guampa> ilpollo: algoritmos visuales?
<ilpollo> HOLA GUAMPA
<ilpollo> si....
<ilpollo> osea similares a fyre
<ilpollo> que esta disponible en ubuntu
<ilpollo> intente buscar mas info sobre otros pero  no consigo,
<guampa> ah, no lo conozco
<ilpollo> si no puedo encontrar ninguno ,voy a tener que hacerlo  online, pero no es lo mismo
<guampa> creo que una vez vi algo parecido
<guampa> pero si decis que esta disponible en ubuntu cual es el problema?
<dannyLopez> Necesito exportar una lista de contactos desde Pidgin a una VCard, ¿Alguna sugerencia? Desde ya, muchas gracias
<guampa> creo que una vez hice algo asi en pidgin
<guampa> no se si era con un plugin
<dannyLopez> He buscado sin solución alguna, es que tengo un servidor con OpenFIre, pero por más que todos los usuarios tienen a los demás en su lista, no se pueden ver unos a otros
<guampa> parece que los contactos estan en xml, la unica seria usar algun programa que parsee la lista y armar los vcard a mano sino
<guampa> dannyLopez: https://gist.github.com/daktak/8e8e5808a5c0c4dd910f
<guampa> lo mas que encontre es un gist que hace lo inverso, pero eso te deja cerca
<guampa> y aca hay mejores cosas https://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/ThirdPartyPlugins
<guampa> hay plugins que sincronizan la lista con Google y otros servicios, ya desde ahi se puede exportar a lo que sea
<dannyLopez> Voy a darle una revisada al git y ya vuelvo. :)
<AcE-beta> hola
<dannyLopez> guampa: Nada de nada funcionó. Jajaja. Hola AcE-beta
<guampa> ajajajaja
<guampa> bueh, lo intente
<guampa> siempre queda scriptar algo
<dannyLopez> Lo podré hacer en phpmyadmin, pero me pasa lo que me pasó desde la consola de OpenFire, aparecen todos los usuarios dentro de la consola, pero en los clientes IM aparecen en blanco. :(
<sirix> buenas noches
#ubuntu-es 2016-06-02
<dannyLopez> Ciao guampa :)
<guampa> bye man :D
<guampa> suerte con el ofire
<dannyLopez> Jajaja, la necesito
<ilpollo> hola, buenos dias, queria saber si alguien puede ayudarme a instalar blender, tengo el paquete descargado pero no puedo instalarlo, desde ya muchas gracias
<guampa> ilpollo: esta en repos el blender, instalalo desde el sistema de paquetes
<ilpollo> si no use la version de repo , porque esta es mas estable, y ahora tengo problema para instalarla
<guampa> ilpollo: tambien tenes la opcion desde PPA
<guampa> https://launchpad.net/~thomas-schiex/+archive/ubuntu/blender
<guampa> en ese PPA mantienen dos ramas de blender, la ultima estable y la del ultimo commit
<guampa> que error te tira el instalar el paquete?
<J> server irc.irc-hispano.org
<islinux> hola
<BlenderPro> amigos
<BlenderPro> amigos tengo una pregunta sobre ftp de la linea de comandos en ubuntu server alguien me ayuda?
<guampa> !alguien
<kubot> Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<guampa> BlenderPro: pregunta directamente y si alguien puede te ayudara
<BlenderPro> esta bien
<BlenderPro> quiero saber el comando de ftp para subir todo un directorio de una pc a otra que tiene windows, logre entrar con ftp y el ip pero luego puse send /algunacarpeta y me sale /algunacarpeta is not a plan file, y ahi me quedo
#ubuntu-es 2016-06-03
<BlenderPro> quiero saber el comando de ftp para subir todo un directorio de una pc a otra que tiene windows, logre entrar con ftp y el ip pero luego puse send /algunacarpeta y me sale /algunacarpeta is not a plan file, y ahi me quedo
<sirix> buenas noches
<lucas__> o/
<guampa> BlenderPro: en el windows tenes un server ftp?
<BlenderPro> si
<BlenderPro> bullet proof ftp
<guampa> BlenderPro: el cliente normal de consola no soporta recursion, solo archivos
<guampa> si podes usar un cliente grafico como Filezilla con eso tenes mas funcionalidad
<BlenderPro> filezilla para ubuntu server? no se si hayga
<BlenderPro> tendra que ser no grafico
<guampa> si solamente podes usar clientes de texto podes instalar otro que soporte recursion como lftp o ncftp, alternativamente podes usar simplemente comparticion de archivos de windows en vez de ftp, y usar un cliente smb
<guampa> BlenderPro: por ultimo podes comprimir en el origen todo el arbol y bajarlo como un archivo en el destino
<guampa> eso no requiere instalar nada extra
<BlenderPro> nunca he usado ni configurado samba
<guampa> necesitas el paquete cifs-utils
<guampa> es solo el cliente, no es el servidor samba
<BlenderPro> aya entiendo
<guampa> despues usas mount.cifs, tiene todas las opciones en man mount.cifs
<guampa> o podes usar la sintaxis de mount comun, mount -t cifs datos_del_origen punto_de_montaje -o opciones
<guampa> en datos_del_origen pones algo tipo //direcion_ip_o_nombre/recurso_compartio
<guampa> punto de montaje es cualquier directorio
<guampa> y en opciones podes pasar los datos de autenticacion
<guampa> por ej -o username=xxxx,password=yyyy
<BlenderPro> aya que bueno saber
<BlenderPro> justo ahorita ya me esta entrando suenio no puedo leer grandes textos
<BlenderPro> alguien sabe porque se necesita verificar la integridad de los ficheros usando md5
<guampa> BlenderPro: para comprobar que sean originales y no hayan sido alterados
<BlenderPro> pero como se pueden alterar es mi pregunta? por corrupcion? cables daniados?
<BlenderPro> que yo sepa tcp verifica que lo que llegue este correcto
<antonys> alos buenos dias
<robockop> hola
<Xago> Hola Amigos...hoy encontré un archivo *.xlsx en mi laptop, que no me pertenece, ni a mi esposa. Cómo puedo saber cómo saber de dónde provino?
<sirix> Xago: ese tipo de archivo es relativo a exel, esta en tu carpeta home?
<Xago> hola sip... /home/usuario/Download
<Xago> contiene información del pago de comsiones de vendedores o promotores(as)
<Xago> y no tiene relación alguna con nosotros
<sirix> Xago: que usas libreoffice?
<Xago> sip
<Xago> hay alguna razón específica para tu pregunta? :o
<sirix> Xago: obviamente si esta en downloads provino de una descarga, igual si das click derecho sobre el archivo y propiedades, puedes ver info mas especifica
<sirix> Xago: no ninguna, solo para saber
<Xago> ya revisé eso, pero nada especial o que me de señales específicas
<Xago> :(
<sirix> la mayoria de los distros hoy van con libreoffice, o openoffice creo
<Xago> gracias por tus comentarios...pero me gustaría saber cómo llegó a mi laptop
<Xago> revisé el history de los browsers
<Xago> ...y nada
<Xago> sirix, encontré quién bajó ese archivo. No miré bien, y unos días antes mi esposa le había facilitado a un empleado para revisar su correo.
<Xago> hasta que le pedí que recordara si había facilitado para revisión de correo vía web...asintió.
<Xago> Esto de haber sido auditor!
<Xago> jejeje
<JustCurious> hola saludos
<JustCurious> alguien va con Ubuntu 12.04?
<JustCurious> porque tengo un bug, de vez en cuando se me apaga el ordenador (salta el mensajito de "faltan 30 segundos para apagarse el ordenador")
<AlbertJB> hola saludos. Tengo un problema con el shutdown (se me dispara aleatoriamente, de vez en cuando). Esta tarde he dejado el PC encendido y no sé cómo saber a qué hora se ha apagado el sistema. Cómo puedo saberlo? Tengo Ubuntu 12.04. Gracias
<mimecar> ¿se apaga sólo el ordenador o también el monitor?
<AlbertJB> se apaga el ordenador
<AlbertJB> me sale de golpe el popup con la ventana de 60segundos para apagarse el sistema
<AlbertJB> :(
<AlbertJB> he estado toda la tarde googleando
<AlbertJB> voy con ubuntu 12.04 y con un PC bastante nuevo
<AlbertJB> no sé si el botón de encender el PC está dañado o qué
<AlbertJB> pero es MUY raro
<mimecar> ¿qué temperatura hay en la sala? ¿el PC tiene libres las ranuras de ventilación?
<AlbertJB> sisi
<AlbertJB> no es problema de heating
<mimecar> ¿tienes en /var/log el archivo kern.log?
<AlbertJB> voy a ver
<AlbertJB> sí
<AlbertJB> lo tengo abierto con gedit
<mimecar> ahí deberían aparecer los mensajes del apagado
<AlbertJB> busco shutdown y no encuentra nada
<AlbertJB> en el kern.log
<mimecar> http://askubuntu.com/questions/103015/how-do-i-check-if-last-shutdown-was-clean
<mimecar> si el apagado es correcto debería salirte algo parecido a "Kernel logging (proc) stopped"
<mimecar> revisa el log y cuando veas un apagado busca si está la línea
<mimecar> si no la encuentras tendrás información en las líneas anteriores
<AlbertJB> he visto las líneas que dices, kernel logging proc stopped y sí, las hay, pero la última no, supongo que habrá sido un apagado anormal
<AlbertJB> muchas gracias igualmente mimecar
<AlbertJB> :)
 * Xago_ advancing
<Xago_> Ayer instalé el versión 15.10 a un Lenovo. La verdad es que fue un tremendo agrado haber instalado todo sin inconveniente alguno. Hip Hurra por Ubuntu.
 * Xago_ se siente feliz con Linux, desde el año 1994
<mimecar> en un mes tendrás que actualizar de versión...
<Xago_> oooohhhh...y pq?
<mimecar> porque acaba el soporte de Ubuntu 15.10 en julio
<Xago_> aaahhh...pero eso no me preocupa mucho, por ahora
<Xago_> acaso no es LTS?
<mimecar> la 15.10?
<Xago_> y me convendrá subirla a la 16.xx?
<mimecar> como máximo en un mes, sí
<Xago_> leí por ahí, que aún le faltaban algunos ajustes
<Xago_> por eso, no quise partir con esa desde cero
<mimecar> mientras tengas una copia de la información importante antes de actualizar
<mimecar> no deberías tener grandes problemas
<Xago_> lo más importante, está en la nube ;)
<Xago_> pero no quiero ni debo perder tiempo en temas técnicos
<Xago_> ahora estoy dedicado a los negocios...y debo concentrarme en el negocio
<Xago_> :D
<mimecar> en ese caso pon ya la 16.04 si necesitas el ordenador
<Xago_> bueno...seguiré tus consejos...veamos qué resulta ;)
 * robockop marcho a terapia , pasen linda noche , mañana mais
<antonys> alas buenas
<ilpollo> buenas noches : estoy haciendo una pequeña encuenta, puedo molestarlos con unminuto de su tiempo, tengo que hacer una compra de una nueva maquina para correr ubuntu soy diseñador grafico, agradeceria me den alguna orientacion precio maximo U$D 800 . graciassss
#ubuntu-es 2016-06-04
<ilpollo> comunidad ,alguien puede ayudarme con unpoco de informacion? estoy interesado en comprar una mac book air para instalar ubuntu , podrian  darme recomendaciones al respecto, mucas gracias
<sirix> buenas tardes
<mimecar> hola sirix
<clinggg> hola saludos, estoy probando el Ubuntu 16.04 con un pendrive en un portátil
<clinggg> pero no me pilla el wifi
<clinggg> cuando debería pillarlo porque ahora mismo estoy en el mismo portátil con Ubuntu 12.04 navegando por wifi
<clinggg> alguna idea?
<P|P0> alguno de ustedes conoce alguna aplicacion que permita administrar un cibercafe con Debian? He encontrado aplicaciones OpenCafe, OpenLanHouse, CiberLinux pero las ultimas versiones de estas aplicaciones fueron en el 2012, 2013 y 2014
<indiemoe> Buenas tardes una consulta, he instaldo fish en xubuntu pero no puedo ponerlo por defecto.
<clinggg> hola
<clinggg> es una buena idea hacer un dist upgrade de ubuntu 12.04 a 14.04 y luego de 14.04 a 16.04?
<clinggg> o es arriesgado?
<sirix> buenas noches, saludos
<clinggg> hola sirix
<sirix> clinggg: que tal, como te va
<clinggg> aqui haciendo un upgrade de 12.04 a 14.04
<clinggg> y tu
<sirix> clinggg: muy bien, gracias por preguntar
<clinggg> nada hombre, es gratis ;)
<clinggg> tampoco nadie habla aqui por lo q veo :(
<sirix> clinggg: bueno, es un canal de ayuda, generalmente suelen ser aburridos
<P|P0> indiemoe siempre he actualizado y hasta la fecha no me ha dado problemas
<danes> buen dia. Estoy tratando de extender mi escritorio a un tercer monitor usando un adaptador de hdmi a vga. El adaptador funciona bien puesto que puedo replicar el escritorio pero necesito extenderlo, no duplicarlo. Alguna sugerencia en algo que pueda hacer? algun comando?
#ubuntu-es 2016-06-05
<AcE-beta> hola
<Slaps> Buenas noches a todos los presentes
<Slaps> ¿Alguien en línea?
<preta> buenas noches
<preta> puedo hacer una pregunta?
<Souchiro> pero solo una, eh?
<Souchiro> :P
<preta> alguien usa ubuntu 16.04?
<Souchiro> yo no
<preta> usas la 14.04?
<Souchiro> dijiste solo una pregunta ¬¬
<Souchiro> >_>
<Souchiro> no, no uso ubuntu
<Souchiro> pero que quieres saver, si alguien sabe  o sabemos te ayudamos
<Souchiro> saber*
<preta> yo uso debian jessie 8 y tengo problemas con systemd
<SonikkuAmerica> Yo uso Arch
<Souchiro> que tiene tu systemd?
<Souchiro> yo debian 8
<SonikkuAmerica> preta: hay un canal de systemd en espanol?
<preta> tengo problemas al reiniciar la pc.  7 de cada 10 reinicios se cuelga 90 segundos.  el problema es avahi daemon.  Ahora estoy usando linux mint 17.03 y no tengo ningún problema
<preta> .
<preta> Gracias.
<sirix> preta systemd es una falacia, cambiate a devuan y resuelves tu drama con init :)
<ghytr> apt-get -install
<amundsen> buenas
<mimecar> hola amundsen
<amundsen> he visto que la web de compiz-fusion no esta activa, pero sin embargo se ve que alguien la esta manteniendo
<amundsen> quiero decir, el codigo
<amundsen> quien mantiene compiz-fusion?
<mimecar> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz-fusion-bcop
<amundsen> ubuntu mantiene compiz-fusion?
<mimecar> no necesariamente
<mimecar> parece que lo mantiene el autor del PPA
<mimecar> tendría que comprobar si ese es el repositorio oficial
<amundsen> porque otras distribuciones tambien lo utilizan
<xafarderr> hola
<xafarderr> una pregunta: cuando se me acabe el soporte para ubuntu 12,04, no podré instalar software con apt-get install?
<mimecar> desactivarán los repositorios
<mimecar> te queda un año de soporte
<xafarderr> pero entonces no podré instalar nada'
<mimecar> de los repositorios oficiales de Ubuntu no
<xafarderr> joder q putada
<mimecar> 5 años de soporte no está mal
<xafarderr> no, no está mal, pero podrían almenos dejar instalar aplicaciones de los repos para esa versión en concreto
<mimecar> tendrías paquetes sin soporte en el repositorio
<xafarderr> ya
<mimecar> y eso en un servidor es mala idea
<xafarderr> no tengo un servidor
<xafarderr> es para uso personal
<xafarderr> pero en fin, entonces no me quedará otra que actualizar a 16.04?
<mimecar> en un año sí
<xafarderr> estoy pensando comprar otra disco duro y tener uno con 12.04 y otra con 16.04
<xafarderr> porque me ha costado mucho configurar todo 12.04
<xafarderr> todavía suerte que existe el gnome-flashback
<mimecar> te preocupas de actualizar teniendo actualizaciones hasta abril de 2017?
<xafarderr> sí
<xafarderr> pq quizá en 2017 no tendré tiempo
<xafarderr> que version usas mimecar
<mimecar> la 16.04
<xafarderr> unity?
<mimecar> KDE
<xafarderr> ta bien
<xafarderr> y las actualizaciones las haces limpias o ..?
<mimecar> actualizo directamente
<xafarderr> haces un upgrade
<xafarderr> ok
<xafarderr> y no te cambia algo la interfaz en cada actualizacion?
<mimecar> KDE no tiene cambios grandes entre versiones
<xafarderr> q suerte
<mimecar> pasa lo mismo en todos los entornos
<xafarderr> pues yo en el portatil he pasado de 12.04 a 16.04 (gnome-fallback a gnome-flashback) y sí he notado cambios
<mimecar> has pasado de golpe por 8 versiones
<mimecar> 4 años de desarrollo
<xafarderr> si
 * robockop hola
<sirix> xafarderr: puedes usar mate, es mucho mas configurable que el gnome flasback o fallback como quiera que se llame y es mucho mas liviano tambien
<AcE-beta> buenas noches
<javier___> hola a todos
<andruwx7> hola amigos como me les va
<andruwx7> alguien por aca que quiera jugar nexuiz o unirse a la partida
<salapin> desde los repositorios de ubuntu que cinnamon se instala
<salapin> que version quiero decir
#ubuntu-es 2017-05-29
<el> hola
<d3v1nce> help
#ubuntu-es 2017-05-31
<frost_V4x> hola
<frost_V4x> Oye nuevo
<hashofet> Buenas!
<hashofet> He crado una particion solo para DATOS en /media; pero ahora que consulto la info que pase ahi, todo está en manos de "root" y no pedo modificar nada :-s. Qé aconsejais?
<hashofet> Ya intente con chown y chgrp y nada :-s
<cilenox> hola
<GridCube> hola
<MarioMey> Hola, gente.
<MarioMey> Estoy con Ubuntu 16.04, estoy queriendo ejecutar Blender que compilé cuando estaba con la 14.04. No está ejecutándose, pide libpython3.4
<MarioMey> El tema es que la 16.05 tiene libpython3.3, libpython3.5... pero no la 3.4
<MarioMey> ¿Habrá problemas en bajarme el paquete e instalarlo manualmente? De acá: https://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libpython3.4
 * cilenox pasen linda noche , hasta otro ratito ; Sean felices o almenos procuren serlo :P
<hashofet> He crado una particion solo para DATOS en /media; pero ahora que consulto la info que pase ahi, todo está en manos de "root" y no pedo modificar nada :-s. Qé aconsejais?
<hashofet> Ya intente con chown y chgrp y nada :-s
<eneka> buenas noches
#ubuntu-es 2017-06-01
<eneka> buenas noches
<eneka> ‎ estoy siendo atacado con esto Jun  1 02:26:00 xu1604 sshd[3443]: pam_unix(sshd:auth): authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=ssh ruser= rhost=116.31.116.45  user=root
<hunay> hola
<pelicano> hola
<krytarik> !pregunta | pelicano
<kubot> pelicano: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<pelicano> no tengo pregunta, solo saludaba
<krytarik> Hola! :)
<pelicano> tenia tiempo que no visitaba el canal
<frost_V4x> hi
#ubuntu-es 2017-06-02
<Perverso> hola, tengo ubuntu mate 17.04 y no puedo hacer funcionar el emulador pcsxr, me podrian ayudar?
<guampa> que error tira?
<Perverso> no hace nada solo se queda la pantalla negra y despues de un momento e cierra
<guampa> lo estas ejecutando desde el menu o linea de comandos?
<Perverso> no la verdad no
<Perverso> ademas no se como hacerlo
<guampa> a veces te da algun dato de lo que puede estar pasando
<guampa> para hacer eso tenes que ubicar el nombre del archivo ejecutable
<guampa> eso depende de como lo instalaste, si lo instalaste desde repos podes sacarlo con las utilidades del manejador de paquetes
<guampa> otra manera es desde el menu ver si podes ver las propiedades del lanzador
<Perverso> lo instale por terminal desde los repositorios
<guampa> si sabes el nombre del paquete, dpkg -L nombredelpaquete
<guampa> eso va a listar los archivos que instalo
<guampa> pasalo por pastebin
<guampa> !pastebin
<kubot> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Perverso> y crees que asi logre hacerlo funcionar
<Perverso> no entiendo podrias tener pasiencia y explicarme un poco mas
<guampa> no, ni idea si asi logras hacerlo funcionar
<guampa> es lo que yo haria en tu situacion nomas, a veces no logro nada
<guampa> que necesitas que te explique? decime y te explico
<Perverso> ya ejecute el comando
<Perverso> y me aparece una lista de archivos y su ubicacion
<Perverso> y despues que hago
<guampa> lo pasas por pastebin
<guampa> sabes lo que es eso?
<guampa> alternativamente podes correr el mismo comando y agregar | grep bin
<guampa> eso va a filtrar la salida y probablemente te permita identificar mas facil el binario
<guampa> dpkg -L nombredelpaquete | grep bin
<guampa> seguramente se debe llamar pcsxr igual :)
<guampa> o algo asi
<guampa> y seguramente esta bajo /usr/bin
<Perverso> no aprece el directorio usr/bin/
<Perverso> no aparece dentro
<guampa> entonces pega en un pastebin la salida del primer comando
<guampa> el que muestra todos los archivos del paquete
<guampa> asi lo podemos ver
<Perverso> ok
<Perverso> pero me pide registro
<guampa> usa este
<guampa> https://0bin.net/
<Perverso> ya lo pegue ahora que hago?
<guampa> clickeas en submit, y luego pasas la direccion del navegador aca en el canal
<guampa> es para no pegar tanto texto aca nomas
<Perverso> ok
<Perverso> https://0bin.net/paste/-QF0jbyePxA8d+Nb#w7H3jpY2HhSbhO5tD2gOb+yxRidjPFeh6ukBSVqKVf4
<Perverso> ahi ta
<guampa> /usr/games/pcsxr
<guampa> ese parece ser
<guampa> fijate escribiendo eso
<guampa> aver si pasa algo
<Perverso> si se ejecuta la interfaz
<guampa> anda ahora?
<Perverso> deja ver
<Perverso> marcos@ES1-511:~$ /usr/games/pcsxr
<Perverso> Gtk-Message: GtkDialog mapped without a transient parent. This is discouraged.
<Perverso> RGB & YUV not found.  Quitting.
<guampa> ahi esta el error
<Perverso> mmmm
<guampa> buscando eso en google aparece el primer link sobre el error este con este emulador
<Perverso> ok
<Perverso> voy
<guampa> dicen que logran hacerlo andar cambiando el driver del emulador
<guampa> en plugins & BIOS
<Perverso> Gtk-Message: GtkDialog mapped without a transient parent. This is discouraged.
<Perverso> pcsxr: ../libpcsxcore/ix86_64/ix86-64.c:160: MEMADDR_OP: La declaración `!isreg || reg != X86_TEMP' no se cumple.
<guampa> fijate cambiando el driver grafico a OpenGL
<guampa> plugins & BIOS
<Perverso> ahi lo cAMBIE Y DE DIJO ESO
<guampa> ah
<guampa> hmmm
<Perverso> SOLO TIENE DOS PARA ELEGIR Y NADA MAS
<guampa> mhm
<guampa> proba esto
<guampa> escribi: gedit ~/.pcsx/pcsx.cfg
<guampa> fijate si se abre un editor de texto con cosas
<Perverso> l abre pero en blanco
<guampa> pone este comando
<Perverso> a ver
<guampa> find ~ -iname pcsx*
<guampa> fijate si tira algo
<guampa> puede tardar un poco
<Perverso> marcos@ES1-511:~$ find ~ -iname pcsx*
<Perverso> find: ‘/home/marcos/.dbus’: Permiso denegado
<Perverso> find: ‘/home/marcos/.cache/dconf’: Permiso denegado
<Perverso> marcos@ES1-511:~$
<Perverso> espera
<guampa> por eso lo del pastebin
<guampa> se activo la proteccion automatica
<guampa> en un minuto te deja escribir de nuevo
<guampa> listo
<Perverso> no funciono hermano
<Perverso> pero vale la intencion
<Perverso> gracias
<guampa> que pena, bueno el primer error lo arreglaste
<guampa> el segundo dicen aca https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcsxr/+bug/1504834 que lo arreglaron cambiando una linea en el .cfg
<Perverso> que linea?
<guampa> una que dice "Cpu = 0"
<guampa> la cambian a Cpu = 1
<Perverso> ok
<Perverso> lo checo
<Perverso> hermano eres el mejor
<Perverso> ya jalo we
<Perverso> no mames eres vien vergas
<guampa> :D
<guampa> jajajajaa
<Perverso> la verdad no tenia espeanzas
<Perverso> pero tu hisiste algo imposible
<guampa> ps me alegro man
<guampa> si, de eso se trata
<Perverso> permiteme decirte maestro
<Perverso> oye
<guampa> diga
<Perverso> oye como hice el cfg
<guampa> como?
<Perverso> si no se como
<guampa> hahahahaha
<guampa> bueno man, eso esta de puta madre tambien
<Perverso> no estaba ahi
<guampa> raro no?
<Perverso> si no mames
<guampa> tuviste algo de suerte
<Perverso> lo voy a copiar y lo voy a guardar para futuros problemas
<guampa> pues dale
<guampa> de que es el emulador?
<Perverso> emulador de playstation 1
<guampa> ta
<Perverso> que eres maestro eres programador o algo asi
<guampa> mi hermana me dice que soy un "compumaster"
<guampa> pero me lo dice como diciendome que soy un fakin ñoño
<guampa> asi que bueh eso
<Perverso> te lo dice de cariño
<guampa> hahahaha
<Perverso> esta chuido
<Perverso> maestro
<Perverso> o sensei
<guampa> cinto negro
<Perverso> oilo
<Perverso> pues si que das batalla en linux
<Perverso> yo soy tonto
<guampa> nah
<guampa> lo que vos llamas maestria es ser extremadamente cabeza dura
<Perverso> y pues no sabia como arreglarlo
<guampa> no hay mas que eso
<Perverso> orales
<Perverso> eres exelentte sensei
<guampa> gracias man
<guampa> voy a festejar con un mate, porque aca hace un frio de la hostia
<Perverso> no manches tengo casi un año queriendo arreglar el problema y tu sin saber ni que es un emulador lo arreglaste mira que casi con los ojos cerrados
<Perverso> mate?
<Perverso> ajedrez?
<guampa> no, pasto y agua caliente, una especie de te
<Perverso> jajajaa ya veo
<guampa> :3
<Perverso> cuanta experiencia tienes en linux
<Perverso> ?
<guampa> y bastante
<Perverso> que tiempo?
<guampa> yh
<guampa> arranque en el 93 94 algo asi
<guampa> desde el 2005 que no uso mas win
<Perverso> entonces usaste el carmiko koala?
<guampa> arranque con la J creo
<guampa> aver
<guampa> no F, Feisty Fawn
<Perverso> no manches todabia antes?
<guampa> antes de ubuntu habia linux tambien
<Perverso> no pues eres un experto no como yo
<guampa> sos principiante? cuanto hace que lo usas?
<Perverso> pues yo conoci linux por el hackeo de redes estaba de moda la encriptacion web
<Perverso> pero
<Perverso> para poderme pasar de windows a linux pues me costo un hueno y parte del otro
<guampa> a mi tambien
<guampa> tarde mas de 10 años en hacer eso
<Perverso> si pero lo logre poco a poco dandome seciones en live
<guampa> esta bueno
<Perverso> yo apenas me cambie
<Perverso> hace unos meses
<guampa> bueno, ya ves que vas mas rapido que yo
<Perverso> pero ya seguro de todo ya no voy a cambiar
<Perverso> linux me gusta muchisimo
<guampa> si, la primera vez que use linux perdi la chaveta para siempre
<Perverso> aunque no lo entiendo del todo pero los desarrolladores poco a poco lo hacen todo mas sencillo
<Perverso> jajaajajaj
<guampa> no se si alguien lo entiende del todo, hay mucho
<guampa> pero hay algo seguro y es que la compu es otra cosa con linux
<Perverso> se es complejo pero todo lo que hay que hacer es acostumbrarce al cambio de los programas de windows a linux
<Perverso> fue lo mas dificil
<Perverso> te dire la verdad
<Perverso> windows 10 no me gusto nada de nada porque me imponian apps de fabrica y me caga quitarlos
<Perverso> es una mierda
<Perverso> jajaajajaja
<Perverso> pero yo ya iba a cambiarme aunque paso antes de tiempo
<guampa> a mi lo que me pasa es que me aburro mal con windows
<guampa> cuando quiera dejar de usar comps me voy a instalar uno :D
<Perverso> jajajajajaa
<guampa> xD
<Perverso> lo me doy cuenta esque linux se le puede poner cualquier interfaz me imagino los programadores haciendo un sistema para todo tipo de maquinas industriales y aparatos y todo se puede hacer con el corazon de linux
<Perverso> de verdad es impresionante
<guampa> eso es lo que sucede cuando se eliminan los limites artificiales
<Perverso> yo por eso tengo linux no tengo fronteras
<Perverso> que distro usas?
<guampa> Mint mas que nada
<guampa> en el trabajo otras tambien
<Perverso> muy bonito
<Perverso> mate oke?
<guampa> usaba mucho mate, pero hace un par de años que uso cinnamon
<guampa> y si la maquina es chica uso LXDE casi siempre
<guampa> cuando no uso cinnamon trato de instalar compiz, pero cada vez me molesto menos
<Perverso> a pues usas cinnamon porque tienes buena maquina
<guampa> tengo un quad core de hace 5 años ya
<guampa> o mas
<guampa> un phenom II X4
<guampa> el mother esta bueno eso si y tiene 32G de ram
<guampa> anda la maquinola
<Perverso> no manches buena maquina
<guampa> que tenes vos?
<Perverso> Intel® Celeron(R) CPU N2830 @ 2.16GHz × 2
<Perverso> 4gb de ram
<guampa> anda lento ahi cinnamon?
<Perverso> ES1-511
<Perverso> simon es lento y el antiguo unity esta mas lento
<guampa> ahora unity lo bajaron
<Perverso> pero mate vuela
<guampa> mate si
<guampa> ademas mate corre con el compiz, eso es de lo mejor
<Perverso> que bueno unity no me gustaba
<guampa> a mi tampoco
<Perverso> simon compiz que buenos efctos
<guampa> y sin efectos ademas
<guampa> para trabajar es muy bueno
<guampa> los escritorios los podes poner en una matriz
<guampa> y despues tiene el expo para ver de un pantallazo todo lo que estas usando
<guampa> y lo mejor de todo es que podes regular con el mouse (si asignas las teclas) la opacidad, transparencia y contraste de la ventana
<guampa> y ponerlas en negativo
<Perverso> es muy chido compiz sin compiz no seria lo mismo
<guampa> con esas cosas podes regular *por ventana* la luz para que los ojos no molesten
<guampa> hasta el dia de hoy es el unico manejador de ventanas que tiene todo eso
<Perverso> no hay nada igual
<Perverso> algo muy util tambien aunque muy pequeño es y me encanta synapse eso me hace la vida tan comoda
<guampa> no se si lo siguen manteniendo
<guampa> ah si
<guampa> ese es como kupfer o gnome-do no?
<guampa> si si ahi lo vi, yo lo use un tiempo y despues pase a gnome-do y finalmente kupfer
<Perverso> que buen lanzador nombre mis respetos
<Perverso> lo que no me gusta de mate son los colores verdes jajaja
<guampa> jajaja
<guampa> se le pueden poner temas
<Perverso> quiero los iconos de ubuntu asi naranja y todo eso como ubuntu unity
<Perverso> seleccion naranja
<Perverso> asi como ubuntu 10.10
<hashofet> ajá, por dónde íbamos?
<hashofet> :)
#ubuntu-es 2017-06-03
<jluis> hola
<jluis> alguien me podria ayudar
<jluis> he actualizado el kernel de xbuntu sin hacer update-grub. lo reinicie y no puedo arrancarlo
<jluis> si alguien me pudiera ayudar se lo agradeceria
<jluis> gracias.
<Perverso> ¬¬
#ubuntu-es 2017-06-04
<mrluismejias> join #freenode
<joaquinyx> Buenas
<joaquinyx> Cómo hago un chequeo al disco fijo?
<joaquinyx> Alguien?
<joaquinyx> !ayuda
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'ayuda'.
<joaquinyx> !check
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'check'.
<uBOTu-fr> joaquinyx: (check [<channel>] <pattern> ) -- returns a list of affected users by a pattern
<joaquinyx> ...
<joaquinyx> Cómo?
<joaquinyx> No hay vida
#ubuntu-es 2018-05-28
<cousteau> o/
<JoseACS> cousteau, \o
<cousteau> ¿conocéis algún servidor de archivos HTTP sencillo que se lance desde línea de comandos?  Ahora mismo lo que hago es `python -m SimpleHTTPServer 8000` que me lanza un servidor de archivos HTTP del directorio actual
<JoseACS> ¿porque no usa filezilla?
<cousteau> estaba pensando que tiene que haber algo parecido pero con un aspecto algo mejor (vista de iconos, vistas en miniatura, a lo mejor visualizar vídeo...)
<cousteau> eso es para FTP, ¿no?
<cousteau> lo que yo busco es algo que monte un mini-servidor web
<granjero> buenas tardes, acabo de instalar ubntu 18.04, quisiera saber si se puede poner el tema de colores "radiance" no estoy encontrando como. gracias
 * acacio pasen linda noche , sean felices y que la luz les ilumine  el camino , pues a oscuras no se llega lejos
#ubuntu-es 2018-05-29
<owl_tech> hola, saludos comunidad
<owl_tech> Un cordial saludo para todas y todos. Excelente tiempo para ustedes. Estoy necesitando ayuda en conectar mi telefono smartphone huawei p10 lite a mi portatil. quisiera poder utilizarlo como modem, pero al conectarlo y hacer un lsusb no lo reconoce. alguna sugerencia o comentario para poder hacer que se identifique?
<george2002> hola grupo, como puedo instalar el escritorio de deepin en ubuntu?
<KizombaAlicante> hola
<samfumon> Buenas
<leonardopc1991> ubuntu 18.04 no me permite cambiarle el nombre
<leonardopc1991> al reinicar vuelve a nombre que le puso al instalar el sistema base
<Tarrasquero> leonardopc1991: que nombre?
<leonardopc1991> el hostname
<Tarrasquero> ah
<leonardopc1991> ya intente cambiando el nombre con hostnamectl
<Tarrasquero> como lo cambias?
<leonardopc1991> y editando el archivo hostname
<leonardopc1991> pero al reinciar sigue con el nombre por defecto
<Tarrasquero> leonardopc1991: creo que forma parte de una variable
<leonardopc1991>  variables?
<Tarrasquero> echo $HOST
<Tarrasquero> si, variable del sistema
<Tarrasquero> tendrias que cambiar esa variable
<leonardopc1991> en que parte la cambio.?
<Tarrasquero> en .bashrc
<Tarrasquero> o en envirotmen
<Tarrasquero> export HOST=Nombre
<Tarrasquero> en .bashrc es a nivel de usuario
<Tarrasquero> en envirotmen a nivel del systema
<leonardopc1991> ok, lo intentaré
#ubuntu-es 2018-05-30
 * acacio hola
 * acacio hasta otra sean felices
#ubuntu-es 2018-05-31
<n-iCe> Buenas mafiosos
<JoseACS> :O
<JoseACS> n-iCe, seran ellos
<JoseACS> yo soy manso u.u
<n-iCe> eso dice uté
<n-iCe> haha, cómo estás?
<JoseACS> muy bien y usted?
<JoseACS> nice cloak
<n-iCe> todo bien, compré nueva laptop, nuevo teclado, nuevo mouse, nuevas bocinas, nuevo monitor, nuevo disco ssd
<n-iCe> Todo va de lujo, recién me instalé lubuntu.
<n-iCe> Vuela esta cosa.
<Guest56694> hola
<n-iCe> buenas
<Guest56694> que hay
<mopos> hola
<mopos> tengo algun problemapara actualizar mi ubuntu 14.04
<mopos> mate
<mopos> soy nuevo
<mopos> alguien me puede ayudar?
<ciyam> Hola, alguien podria indicarme en donde correspondria publicar una guia para solucionar el f9 recovery de las laptops de asus que se dañan cuando se instala linux y grub2 escribe el mbr
<JoseACS> mkv,
<JoseACS> MiguelRLub, entra a #ubuntu dan mas soporte solo debes usar el traductor
<MiguelRLub> JoseACS la cosa es que quiero publicar una guia mia de como solucionar la tecla f9 de laptops asus que se daña al instalar el grub2
<JoseACS> MiguelRLub, ahh entiendo quieres saber donde puedes publicar eso?
<MiguelRLub> y no se si lo debo poner en un foro de lubuntu que es el sabor que uso, o en foro de ubuntu o en foro de grub2
<MiguelRLub> si eso mismo JoseACS
<MiguelRLub> Soy nuevo en esto de publicar guias, pero esto no lo encontre ni en google ni preguntando en los irc de lubuntu
<MiguelRLub> es por eso que creo que sera de provecho para otros con el mismo problema
<MiguelRLub> y quiero publicarlo donde sea facil de encontrar y tenga sentido, sea oportuno para el que lo necesite,
<JoseACS> usa jimdo, blogger, weebly
<JoseACS> creo que weebly es mas facil
<MiguelRLub> Muy bien, muchas gracias JoseACS usare blogger, creo que conozco ese sitio, gracias amigo
<MiguelRLub> supongo que google enviara a la gente que necesite la guia a ese lugar
<JoseACS> MiguelRLub, si blogger es mas facil y puedes editar a tu estilo :)
<MiguelRLub> Gracias amigo
<JoseACS> MiguelRLub, avisame pera ver tu blog :)
<MiguelRLub> Pasame tu email
<MiguelRLub> o te encuentro aqui siempre?
<JoseACS> mi bnc siempre esta activo
<MiguelRLub> Entonces te aviso amigo aqui, saludos
<JoseACS> vale :)
#ubuntu-es 2018-06-01
<Guest58758> Que tal amigos, tengo un problema con lubuntu: resulta que acabo de instalarlo, pero cuando voy a entrar a la sesion, despues de poner la clave, inicia de nnuevo en la pantalla para iniciar sesion, no entra. He pensado que es una mala instalaciòn, he buscado y no he encontrado nada... Pueden ayudarme?
<ciyam> JoseACS lo prometido es deuda
<JoseACS> de verdad :D
<JoseACS> para ver
<MiguelR> puedo publicarlo aqui
<JoseACS> si
<MiguelR> o en privado?
<MiguelR> http://jmiguelramirezv.blogspot.com/2018/06/guia-de-solucion-parcial-cuando-has.html
<JoseACS> genial me gusta
<JoseACS> deberias editar tu blog al maximo toda la suerte del mundo :D espero hagas mas cosas asi
<MiguelR> Si gracias, se que esta muy basica ahora mismo, pero mi objetivo es dejar algo de referencia para otros que tengan el mismo inconveniente que yo tuve y no encontre ayuda
<MiguelR> desde ya gracias por la idea del lugar y exitos para ti tambien.
<JoseACS> yo soy mas de programacion tengo un bot diseñado por mi
<MiguelR> Eso suena genial, yo estoy a nivel tecnico, no he subido aun a programador,
<JoseACS> https://github.com/JoseACS/Kecv
<JoseACS> ese es mi bot :)
<MiguelR> oye se ve genial con manual y todo
<JoseACS> tengo otro basado en willie
<JoseACS> pero lo tengo en otra parte
<MiguelR> Genial
#ubuntu-es 2018-06-02
<azelot> hola
<azelot> alguien q m resuelva un problema?
<azelot> hola?
<alberto75> hola no puedo reproducir el audio en un parlante bluetooth
#ubuntu-es 2018-06-03
<alberto75> no puedo pasar archivos a mi ubuntu desde el celular por bluetooth.  Si puedo enviarle archivos al celu desde la pc. se puede solucionar esto?
<lucas> hola
<lucas> con que comando puedo saber cual es la version del ubuntu q uso?
<Wilher> Hola amigos, que tal
<Wilher> tengo un problema con ubuntu, lo instale pero no puedo iniciar sesion, al introducir la contrase;a, y me regresa a la misma pantalla, alguien puede ayudarme?
<uruk7> alguien me puede explicar por que al mirar /var/log/auth cada 22 minutos CRON[2665]: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0) es un bug?
<Tarrasquero> uruk7: miras con root?
<Tarrasquero> ah, entiendo
<Tarrasquero> creaste un cron?
<uruk7> Tarrasquero utilize crontab pero se ejecuta cada dia a una hora determinada no cada 22 minutos
<Tarrasquero> esta bien formada la linea y el cron del sistema?
<uruk7> # m h  dom mon dow  command
<uruk7> 06 14 * * * /usr/local/bin/executebackup
<uruk7> si eso se ejecuta correctamente porque me graba los backaps en la nube
<Tarrasquero> uruk7: la verdad es que soy un negado para cron
<Tarrasquero> uruk7: podrias hacerlo desde el mismo script
<Tarrasquero> con sleep y algun buqle
<uruk7> de todas formas veo que eso lo hace como root asi que si miro el cron con root no tengo ninguna linea desde root que no sea comentarios
<uruk7> ostias dejame ver el ejecutable
<uruk7> si veo que puse un sleep para que le diera tiempo a crear el fichero comprimido i luego enviar a la nube pero me lo hace correctamente sin errores mas que nada porque luego en la nube no veo ningun problema en los ficheros enviados
<uruk7> creo que ya lo solucione mediante http://languor.us/cron-pam-unix-cron-session-session-opened-closed-user-root-uid0 pero me gustaria que alguien me explicara porque sucede esto
<uruk7> desde la nube de mega.nz me lo hace envia sin errores cada dia
<Tarrasquero> quit
<Tarrasquero> ops
<chicho> Buenas
<Guest12600> hola amigos
<Guest12600> como estan
<Guest12600> tengo un problema, instale lubuntu y xubuntu, pero cuando voy a iniciar la sesion, no me deja pasar de la contrasena
<Guest12600> alguien puede ayudarme?
<Tarrasquero> hmmm
<Guest12600> es curioso, nunca me habia pasado
<Tarrasquero> configuraste pasw diferentes para root y user?
<Guest12600> no, es el mismo
<Guest12600> es que no tengo user, yo soy el admin
<Guest12600> no he hecho nada diferente a las otras ocasiones
<Tarrasquero> Guest12600: prueba una cosa
<Guest12600> pero esta vez, con la version 18.04
<Guest12600> no se
<Guest12600> dime
<Tarrasquero> tipea el pasw en el recuadro de usuario para cerciorarte de que es el correcto
<Guest12600> mira
<Guest12600> el passwd es el correcto, ya lo hice cuando voy a entrar a la sesion
<Guest12600> le doy ctrl+alt+f1
<Tarrasquero> si
<Guest12600> quedo en consola tty
<Tarrasquero> correcto
<Guest12600> ahi ingreso normal
<Guest12600> quisiera reparar el asunto de ahi
<Guest12600> pero no se como
<Tarrasquero> Guest12600: lo normal es usar una cuenta usuario no de root
<Guest12600> si, pero es mi compu privado, no tengo lios con eso
<Guest12600> bueno
<Guest12600> ademas solo cambie el sis operativo
<Guest12600> tenia ubuntu mate, pero casi no me gusta
<Guest12600> y como el anterior ya los repos estaban viejos
<Guest12600> tenia que cambiarlos
<Guest12600> decidi usar lubuntu 18.04, que me gusta
<Guest12600> pero zas
<Guest12600> me quede sin so
<Tarrasquero> es mas, en la instalacion algunos SO te preguntan por activar la cuenta root, esto si es opcional pero lo normal es usar cuenta id 1001
<Tarrasquero> ademas es peligroso y hace devil al sistema en cuanto a seguridad
<Guest12600> bueno
<Guest12600> pero aun no se como solucionar el asunto
<Guest12600> del ingreso
<Guest12600> pense que seria un error del lubuntu
<Tarrasquero> empieza por crear cuenta de usuario
<Guest12600> ya fuera de la version (cosa que dudo) o de la instalacion
<Guest12600> pero me doy cuenta que ninguno
<Guest12600> lo ensaye con xubuntu
<Guest12600> e igual
<Guest12600> ahora estoy en un live de xubuntu
<Tarrasquero> Guest12600: en tty pon startx, pero seguro que jala errores
<Guest12600> por ejemplo
<Guest12600> en tty
<Guest12600> le di update
<Guest12600> no me actualizo nada
<Guest12600> no me saco sino errores
<Guest12600> upgrade o dist-upgrade igual
<Tarrasquero> Guest12600: quizas fue una mala instalacion
<Guest12600> pero el live funciona bien
<Tarrasquero> hiciste instalacion limpia o conservaste el home
<Guest12600> para volverloa  instalar lo vuelvo a descargar
<Guest12600> e instalo de nuevo el pendrive
<Guest12600> conserve el home
<Guest12600> pero no tengo acceso ya desde el live a el
<Guest12600> a le home
<Guest12600> a el home
#ubuntu-es 2019-05-27
<gustav0lopez> Hola tengo un problema con ubuntu server
<gustav0lopez> instale una version de 0 pero no logro ingresar vía wan
#ubuntu-es 2019-05-28
<GridCube> hi
#ubuntu-es 2019-05-29
<DarkPsydeLord> o/
#ubuntu-es 2020-05-25
<Prars> Hola buen dia
<Prars> una consulta... porque se reinicia la netbook cuando quier iniciar ubuntu usb
#ubuntu-es 2020-05-26
<GoodBoy35> Buenas
<GoodBoy35> ¿que tal?
#ubuntu-es 2020-05-27
<LordAsriel> Buenas noches
#ubuntu-es 2020-05-28
<boottella> buenas noches, por favor disculpen la molestia. estoy intentando solucionar un problema con el click derecho del touchpad. no me funciona bien
<boottella> alguien sabrìa indicarme alguna solucion
<boottella> gracias
#ubuntu-es 2020-05-29
<n-iCe> hello
#ubuntu-es 2020-05-30
<androidpunk> hola
<androidpunk> alguien despierto
<mimecar> buenas noches...
<josechullec> Saludos a todos los Ubunteros! Abrazos desde Chile
#ubuntu-es 2020-05-31
<DonYulo> Hola a todos, buenas tardes.
